#ubuntu-si 2011-08-08
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] montek: noče zagnati ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5068/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: "Karen Sandler: Freedom from my heart to the desktop"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5067/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: noče zagnati ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5068/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mirc1991: ubuntu live cd "pošlje" monitor v stand-by  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5054/new/posts/
<nafisa> ):>
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/HLzzh7I2lss
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Trkaj - Sam feat Jadranka Juras&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<miha> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/best-distro-2011
<Pepelka> The best Linux distro of 2011! | TuxRadar Linux
<miha> http://www.demotivation.us/three-stages-of-womans-life-1254173.html
<Pepelka> Three stages of woman's life: | Demotivation.us
<miha> hej limona
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<CrazyLemon> "Vidim, da je napaka predana tehnikom, ki skrbijo za odpravo kompleksnih napak na kablih/linijah. "
<CrazyLemon> RIGHT
<miha> http://www.primorske.si/Kronika/Slovenski-kombi-je-pognal-ferrarija-v-morje.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovenski kombi je pognal ferrarija v morje - Primorske Novice
<miha> http://www.politikis.si/?p=31126
<Pepelka> Vic: Borut Pahor in težave z varnostnikom | Politikis
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/software-patents-lots-of-whining-but-reform-unlikely/54343
<Pepelka> Software patents: Lots of whining, but reform unlikely | ZDNet
<zgaga> Ma kdo od vas 10 incni zaslon na prenosniku?
<CrazyLemon> js sm šparal in šparal in šparal ter vzel leasing pa še mal kredita ter si privošču 15.1!
<CrazyLemon> :$
<nafisa> zgaga, jst imam 9,8 ... če ti kej pomaga
<zgaga> naifsa, a je sploh v redu to za gledanje filmov in pa resno delo?
<nafisa> jst imam samo to malo mašinco ...
<zgaga> ka ti laufa gor mac osx tud?
<nafisa> misliš, da sem gor montirala?
<zgaga> ce si ga mogoce instalirala gor
<nafisa> no way
<nafisa> že dost blo to, da sem windowsovo sranje mela gor
<zgaga> jst studiram da bi si kupil 10incnega, ki ima resolucijo 1024x600
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi si želel tako resolucijo?
<CrazyLemon> 1280x800 pa nič manj
<nafisa> če hočeš mac osx gor dat ...
<nafisa> ne kupuj 10 inčnega
<zgaga> ja
<nafisa> 1280 x 800 je minimum
<nafisa> za mac osx
<nafisa> edino, če daš uno različico za iPad gor
<nafisa> sam ...
<nafisa> to nej bo šlu, dečki
<bogdanov> oo
<bogdanov> kere driverje ponavad izberete current pr restricted drivers?
<bogdanov> zgaga ni 10inc sux
<zgaga> ce bi mel dost kesa bi si kupo macbook
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GX701.html
<bogdanov> kup kdo?
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka> MSI Global – Notebook - GX701
<nafisa> ne, bogdanov ... mam msi wind u90
<nafisa> 512 rama?
<nafisa> al sem kej narobe pogledala?
<bogdanov> 4gb rama
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> 512 ma grafa
<nafisa> ja ... ma na strani nikjer ne piše
<nafisa> samo DDR3
<bogdanov> ja nevem zakva ne :D
<nafisa> ammm ...
<nafisa> za kolk ga pa prodajaš, bogdanov ?
<nafisa> !tr en sl bucket
<Pepelka> sl bucket
<Grega> vedro
<Grega> ;)
<nafisa> ja, to vem ... ma mi ne potegne, kako naj to vedro noter dam v stavk
<nafisa> Which Amazon S3 bucket to store files in. This does not need to exist already. Only legal hostname strings are valid.
<nafisa> amazon s3 vedro?
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> šopek :D aranžma :D
<Grega> am.. "prostor" mogoce
<nafisa> je bl logično za slišat, ja
<Grega> tud "paket" bi vrjetno lahko bilo.. glede na to, da imajo verjetno neke razlicne pakete (velikosti, ..?)
<nafisa> kaj pa verzija?
<Grega> ne vem.. jaz ne bi ;)
<nafisa> če je pa kr neki
<nafisa> ej, kedu je pa tale ciperček?
<Grega> kje je kaka cipa?!
<nafisa> CyPh3Rček je ...
<nafisa> ne cipa
<Grega> ah, skoda
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ej, če sem jst se že 2x vpisala v 1. letnik na uni v LJ ...
<Grega> se tretjic vec ne bos
<nafisa> pol se ne morem več redno vpisat na uni v MB redno, ne?
<Grega> naah
<zgaga> lahka se vpises v MB
<Grega> ne mores se
<Grega> na uni ne
<nafisa> lahko se ... ampak samo izredno, ne?
<Grega> ja
<nafisa> pa če sem izredno vpisana ... potem mam status študenta?
<Grega> ja
<nafisa> kaj pa VSÅ ?
<Grega> lahko, 1x, kjerkoli
<nafisa> se lahko redno vpišem al ne?
<nafisa> lahko? waw
<nafisa> sam na VSÅ  so full omejitve
<Grega> ene 20min mas casa, ko odprejo form na spletu
<nafisa> ma, razredni pouk sploh ni VSÅ  :((
<nafisa> samo predšolska vzgoja
<nafisa> rehabilitacijske pedagogike pa nimajo v mB
<nafisa> Za vse kandidate je pogoj za vpis opravljen preizkus glasbenih sposobnosti.
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> Kandidati pripravijo naslednje pesmi: Zdravljica (obvezno), Lipa zelenela je, Lisička, Čuk se je
<nafisa> oženil, Dekle je po vodo šlo in dve pesmi po lastni izbiri.
<nafisa> loool
<Grega> jaz bi nekaj zarapal
<Grega> klemen klemen - kes picke
<Grega> pa tina turner - the best
<Grega> lahko?
<nafisa> ammm ... tam to ne gre :D
<nafisa> glasbeni preiskus sploh ni tako težek ... to že vse znam
<nafisa> pod ritmični del bi ti mogoče priznali
<CrazyLemon> men se lula
<Grega> jaz pa mislim, da si bom zdaj nek jacuzzi in enega radlercka privoscil :)
<CrazyLemon> tko vroče in ti bi v jacuzzi?
<Grega> pri nas dezuje ze cel dan
<CrazyLemon> <- 29° C
<Grega> <- 20
<napsy> http://twitpic.com/62yg2t/full
<Pepelka> Awesome #gnomeshell themes http://bit.ly/lZXjfG .. mine looks... on Twitpic
<napsy> gnome shell :-)
<miha> napsy: a to je gnome 3? :)
<miha> napsy: amm... kje so pa virtualna namizja? tist na desni?
<CrazyLemon> looks like it :)
<miha> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj men na g+ ne prikaže google voicea? :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, k ti ne dela :P
<nafisa> g voice je skupi z g viseo
<nafisa> video*
<nafisa> če cam nimam prižgane ... lahko vseen glas uporabljam
<nafisa> sam namest kamerce mi krogec kaže
<CrazyLemon> jah js sm inštaliru tist plugin
<CrazyLemon> pa vseen ne worka
<nafisa> ammmm ... ne zažene
<nafisa> al napiše, da ne zazna mic?
<nafisa> men je šele po zadnji posodobitvi mic začel delat
<CrazyLemon> ne zažene
<CrazyLemon> sej mica sploh nimam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> niti cama!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja, pol se pa čudiš :D
<bogdanov_> ooo
<nafisa> vsaj mic morš met ... da ti dela ta plugin
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ kjes mudel
<bogdanov_> kvaj
<bogdanov_> zj
<bogdanov_> a kups za 300
<bogdanov_> un laptop
<nafisa> bogdanov_, a msi-ja?
<bogdanov_> jp
<nafisa> 17'?
<bogdanov_> jp
<nafisa> ni slaba cena za tok inčnega
<nafisa> moj 9,8 inčni je bil 250
<bogdanov_> a rablen
<nafisa> ne, nov
<bogdanov_> aha
<nafisa> mm, češnjev štrudl
<bogdanov_> kul
<nafisa> Grega, če te zebe ... loh prideš k men pa se pod koutr na sedežni v dnevni skrijeva ;:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntu live cd "pošlje" monitor v stand-by  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5054/new/posts/
<nafisa> ajej ... zdele se spomnla ... dons sem samo 2 niza prevedla ...
<nafisa> ne morem ... ne gre mi glava
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kako si kaj?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- i will not be your movie whore!
<marko-_-> film
<marko-_-> samo en, prosim
<marko-_-> umrl bom drugače
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- raje glej breaking bad k se je spet začel
<CrazyLemon> pa entourage tudi
<marko-_-> sem že up to date
<CrazyLemon> pa suits si poglej k je nova serija
<marko-_-> entourage pa ne gledam
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> u
<marko-_-> zgleda kul
<marko-_-> suits
<marko-_-> fuck yeah
<CrazyLemon> jp
<marko-_-> ej, že ko sem videl sliko in opis
<marko-_-> to je my kinda serija
<marko-_-> vseeno če veš za kak dober film priporočaj
<CrazyLemon> blitz mogoče
<CrazyLemon> sam ga nisem gledal
<marko-_-> ok tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> aja nc :D
<marko-_-> kwa dogaja drugače
<marko-_-> sprejet sem bil na FRI, če koga zanima
<nafisa> lol ... CrazyLemon ... a te izrablja, a= :D
<marko-_-> maturo končal vse predmete s 4
<nafisa> o, lepo, marko-_-
<nafisa> vesela zate
<marko-_-> mel pičko, se razšel z njo, bil na češkem
<marko-_-> kar pestro
<marko-_-> zdaj pa sem zadet kot svinja pa še enih 5 gramov me čaka v predalu
<marko-_-> fuck the world
<marko-_-> :(
<miha> marko-_-: a ona na fb je bla tvoja?
<miha> marko-_-: dj zresni se, pa drž se dobre ritke :D
<marko-_-> meh
<miha> marko-_-: dj ne bod budala... bod pametnejsi od mene :D
<marko-_-> dosti več je do te osebe, kot samo rit, tak da vem, kaj sem zgubil
<marko-_-> ampak bilo je mutual, čeprav sem se razumel s to žensko bolj kot s kerim koli kolegom, kar se je zgodilo res prvič
<marko-_-> pa razumel sem se z njeno familijo, obema bratoma... ma fak
<marko-_-> 6 mescev je trajalo
<marko-_-> lepo
<marko-_-> ampak zgleda nisva za skupaj, ker je zadnje čase blo lame in definitivno se vidi, da sva se enostavno nehala cenit in abusat drug drugega
<marko-_-> veš, ko si ljudje začnemo mislit, da nam oseba s katero smo skup pripada
<marko-_-> in pričakujemo ne vem kaj vse
<marko-_-> takrat začne vse razpadat
<bogdanov_> :D
<bogdanov_> pjd
<bogdanov_> na metelkovo
<bogdanov_> ima njih
<bogdanov_> puno
<bogdanov_> :)))
<marko-_-> pomoje Å¡e sploh nisem sprocesiral da je konec
<marko-_-> čeprav se delam hladnega, mam filing da mi bo čez par dni podzavest začela kričat da sem idiot
<marko-_-> nevem
<CrazyLemon> llej..lahk sm tvoja podzavest pa ti že zdej rečem da si idiot
<CrazyLemon> np!
<marko-_-> tenks
<bogdanov_> hahaha
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> kok pol
<bogdanov_> 18
<bogdanov_> pa tvoja
<bogdanov_> postnina
<bogdanov_> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ yes..tkoj zdej ti nakažem če si za
<miha> marko-_-: vse kar moraš vedeti o moških in ženskah: moški so neumni, ženske so nore.
<marko-_-> veš kaj je najbolj žalostno
<marko-_-> da bi Å¡e verjetno lahko popravil
<marko-_-> Å¡e pogovarjala sva se malo prej
<bogdanov_> seva zmenila crazy
<marko-_-> saj sva kolega, ne vem, še vprašala me je če pridem danes na pijačo
<marko-_-> pa mi enostavno ni, miha
<bogdanov_> grem na trening zj aj :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bod neumen..ko že moraš popravljat stvari pol je že too late
<marko-_-> pa zdaj sem bil 20 dni tam
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ ok..ajde
<marko-_-> prav tisto... hočem eno noč
<marko-_-> za sebe
<miha> CrazyLemon: odvisno od vzroka problema.
<CrazyLemon> če je tak problem da nista več skupi..TOO LATE
<CrazyLemon> ne se niti matrat
<marko-_-> ma ja
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a si spet kako luštno ritko lovil s kolesom?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nisem že dolg bil na kolesu
<nafisa> :O
<CrazyLemon> ni časa/motivacije :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVgEaDemxjc
<Pepelka> &#x202a;James Blake - The Wilhelm Scream&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa kul komad!
<nafisa> bi pelu za avtom, če dam na streho al pa v kuferan čokoladno torto? :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne bi..mam čokoladno torto v hladilniku
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<nafisa> kurac pol
<nafisa> vsaj mozolaste riti nimaš :D
<CrazyLemon> sej je niti prej nism mel..ne vem zakaj bi mel :D
<nafisa> kdor velik kolesar, se mu ponavad mozolji na riti nrdijo
<CrazyLemon> to sm slišal ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak js nism nek hud rekreativec
<CrazyLemon> letos sm slabih 700km naredu
<CrazyLemon> mogoče mal več
<nafisa> js pa niti 1. metra
<nafisa> enega*
<CrazyLemon> sramota!
<nafisa> če pa ne smem na kolo :(((
<CrazyLemon> ah nehi!
<CrazyLemon> ne smeš se usest na sobno kolo ter mal obračat pedalov?
<CrazyLemon> nonsense!
<nafisa> kaj naj neham?
<nafisa> ne smem ... zdravniki so mi prepovedali
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa zdravniki vejo?
<nafisa> samo Å¡e hoja po ravnem terenu pa plavanje ... pa Å¡e to ne predolgo
<nafisa> drugače pa ... mam bergle v kotu tamle, ma jih niti povoham ne
<napsy> http://twitpic.com/62yg2t/full
<Pepelka> Awesome #gnomeshell themes http://bit.ly/lZXjfG .. mine looks... on Twitpic
<napsy> gnome-shell :-)
<napsy> aja ups sm ze pokazu :)
<CrazyLemon> spammer!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ja, napsy ... si že ...
<nafisa> vsi vidli
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/AVX8ImvOVtI
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Mujo i Haso&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<napsy> oops :-)
<nafisa> kozika za večerjo ... njama
<nafisa> drejčko še na kanalčku
<nafisa> pa kdo Å¡e voljo uporablja, no
<andrejz> volja ftw !
<andrejz> pa @email.si
<nafisa> email.si je bil moj prvi mail
<andrejz> 10 mega
<andrejz> pismo kolk je blo placa gor :)
<nafisa> pa dobr ...
<nafisa> za vice križem pošiljat je blo :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, bi ti tud kozlička jedu? :P
<miha> Sky[x]: si tle?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa bi!!
<CrazyLemon> zdej je bratranc sklenil pogodbo za BREZ + 1GB @ tušmobil
<CrazyLemon> pa mi čez par dni pove kako pa kaj s signalom :)
<kubanc> halo mafo :D
<CrazyLemon> kwa je
<kubanc> ne kwa je
<kubanc> kwa bo
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> a bo?
<nafisa> mafo? hu is det?
<kubanc> kej novgA?
<CrazyLemon> novga je to da čakam večerjo
<CrazyLemon> tuna z jurčki !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> kul
<kubanc> idejo si mi dal :D
<kubanc> see ya
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> hungry bastard
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> če je auto reply email da je oseba odsotna
<CrazyLemon> a vseeno ta oseba dobi mail
<CrazyLemon> ali ne ?
<bogdanov_> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: verjetn kdo dobi
<bogdanov_> ker
<bogdanov_> je kj rutr kul za 100eu
<bogdanov_> giga in N
<bogdanov_> :)
<CrazyLemon> 2x wrt54gl!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov_> mah
<bogdanov_> sm predrku tole
<bogdanov_> bridge
<bogdanov_> jajca
<CrazyLemon> poglej kok je kej 160N
<bogdanov_> kasn
<bogdanov_> 160
<bogdanov_> ce misls
<bogdanov_> wrt160nl
<bogdanov_> je jajc
<bogdanov_> k ga mam
<CrazyLemon> pol pa jebiga!
<bogdanov_> pizda
<bogdanov_> zdj nevem
<bogdanov_> a mam res
<bogdanov_> tok sten
<bogdanov_> mest
<bogdanov_> pa u cosku komp
<bogdanov_> da nelovi
<bogdanov_> ma sj lovi
<bogdanov_> sam
<bogdanov_> 50 posto
<bogdanov_> downloada mi
<bogdanov_> 500kb/s
<bogdanov_> nimi kul
<CrazyLemon> js mam spodi cca. 0.5m debel zid..tam zravn tega zidu je tudi wlan
<CrazyLemon> in lovi po celi hiši :)
<bogdanov_> jah odvisn kako mas
<bogdanov_> jst mam dol
<bogdanov_> pol mam pa gor komp
<bogdanov_> cist na drugi strani
<bogdanov_> rd bi neki nabavu
<bogdanov_> pa da spila
<bogdanov_> http://shop.wlan-sat.com/strojnaoprema/wlan-oprema/klient-adapterji?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=435&category_id=77
<Pepelka> WiFi USB Adapter Alfa AWUSO36H
<bogdanov_> tole
<bogdanov_> sm slisov
<bogdanov_> da seka
<bogdanov_> res hudo
<bogdanov_> :)
<bogdanov_> sam
<bogdanov_> raj dam za rutr 100eu
<bogdanov_> alpa 150
<bogdanov_> da mam pol za use
<CrazyLemon> bratranc klical..pravi da tušmobil laufa kot nor :D
<bogdanov_> tale wrt160nl
<bogdanov_> mej
<bogdanov_> razocaral
<bogdanov_> kva tus
<bogdanov_> ?
<CrazyLemon> grem na tušmobil :D
<bogdanov_> lol
<bogdanov_> a nis
<bogdanov_> lih
<bogdanov_> siol
<bogdanov_> jutr
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ ta ni N in dvomim da je giga
<bogdanov_> jim grem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov_> crazy
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ siol internet...ampak tušmobil telefon
<bogdanov_> maja
<bogdanov_> jutr
<bogdanov_> jim grem
<bogdanov_> jebat
<bogdanov_> mater na
<bogdanov_> simobil
<bogdanov_> lih podalsu
<bogdanov_> sm
<bogdanov_> 10eu
<bogdanov_> zdj 12
<bogdanov_> nebom
<CrazyLemon> pa neko podjetje k se imenuje alfa...jebeš ti to :D
<bogdanov_> nene toje preverjeno ok
<bogdanov_> sam ni N
<bogdanov_> mah toj jajc
<bogdanov_> najbol da nima
<bogdanov_> N
<bogdanov_> pa 50eu
<bogdanov_> kes to vidu
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> dobr
<bogdanov_> da ni napisov
<bogdanov_> ma nevem
<bogdanov_> zivcn sm
<bogdanov_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LefQdEMJP1I&feature=relmfu
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Pitbull - Hey Baby (Drop It To The Floor) ft. T-Pain&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov_> a kdo
<bogdanov_> uporablam
<bogdanov_> t2
<bogdanov_> IPTV
<bogdanov_> prek wlana
<bogdanov_> ?
<bogdanov_> http://www.lovecnacene.si/brezzicni-usmerjevalniki-brezzicna-multimedijska-dostopna-tocka-ruckus-wireless-zoneflex-7962/m/2048345/
<bogdanov_> tole
<bogdanov_> bom kupu
<Pepelka> Brezžična multimedijska dostopna točka Ruckus Wireless ZoneFlex 7962 - Lovec na cene
<bogdanov_> haha
<CrazyLemon> a nimaš tega?
<CrazyLemon> al maš ti navadno prek wlana?
<bogdanov_> kva to
<bogdanov_> ?
<CrazyLemon> iptv
<bogdanov_> ne tko
<bogdanov_> direkt
<bogdanov_> kabl
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> nč grem spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<sasa84> juhuuu
<nafisa> lepo spi, CrazyLemon ... nočko
<bogdanov_> ajd
<bogdanov_> :D
<nafisa> kuko v evolution-u nrdit, da so nazadnje prejeta/poslana sporočila na vrhu seznama, ne na podnu?
<nafisa> 2776 mailov .... :S
<christooss> nafisa sam klikn na seznamu na date
<christooss> pa ti bo razvrstil
<nafisa> aha, sa kaže puščico gor
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> hvala, christooss
<christooss> np
<nafisa> jeben siol
<nafisa> skos neki muti
<nafisa> kaj je nastalo iz tega ... skos je bil to moj najljubši operter
<miha> kaj naj recem na simobil
<miha> dolg casa sm bil lojaln
<miha> ampak zdj se igrajo
<nafisa> ma, dej ... ker podražajo za 2 € ... se vsi jokajo
<christooss> mene bolj un 10€ zmoti
<christooss> zakaj morjo zaračunat za sim kartico ki jo bom enkrat zgubil
<nafisa> nam so podražali za 4 € pa znižali prenos podatkov za 924 MB
<nafisa> ammm ...
<nafisa> jst sem tud 10 € plačala?
<nafisa> in?
<nafisa> ne zgub je, ne?
<christooss> sej ampak zdej jo bomo vsi plačal
<nafisa> osebna te stane 16 €, če jo zgubiš
<christooss> v oktobru
<christooss> sej pravim
<christooss> zdej bomo vsi naročniki plačal enkraten znesek
<nafisa> a vsi bojo dobil nove simke al kwa?
<christooss> ne
<christooss> sej to
<christooss> pač plačal bomo za kasnejše izgubitve
<christooss> prov wtf
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> pač plačaš, če zgubiš ...
<nafisa> no, v glavnem ...
<nafisa> simobilu Å¡kripa
<sasa84> ma glupi so
<nafisa> full
<sasa84> oj christooss :)
<nafisa> zdej pa hočejo se nekako skopat ...
<nafisa> pa ne pokazat, da so tik pred bankrotom
<christooss> operater je potrdil, da bo v teh slabih 10€ vključeno "vodenje uporabnikove številke", kar vključuje "upravljanje s kartico SIM, njeno morebitno zamenjavo v primeru okvare, izklop oz. ponovni vklop v primeru kraje, zamenjavo telefonske številke, prenos naročniškega razmerja in še izdelavo razčlenjenega računa, v kolikor bo uporabnik za to prosil.
<sasa84> sam ožirajo barabe...bo treba it na tušmobil :P
<christooss> oj sasa84 long time no see
<christooss> bmk za 2 € podražitve
<sasa84> tistih 10€ mi ni jasn... pač...zkaj pa neb moglo bit tko kt do zdej? pač tist k izgubi pa pač plača :P
<christooss> kt je nafisa napisala pač rabjo hitr dnar
<sasa84> christooss, dragi...povej, si kej priden? ;)
<christooss> sasa84 bil sem ful priden cel mesec
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> pohvalno!!!
<christooss> vzgajal mladino v boljše ljudi :)
<nafisa> vseeno, če so pri mobitelu podražili pa zbili tistih 924 MB podatkov ...
<sasa84> uuu, kje pa?
<nafisa> Å¡e vseeno ... pokritost kar ok ...
<christooss> sasa84 v beli krajini
<nafisa> pa če je kaj narobe, jim bantim tam pa vsi sam okol mene skačejo :D
<christooss> marindol
<christooss> nafisa zgleda so vsi operaterji isti kurac obrat kupce do konca
<christooss> mi se jim pa izgleda pustimo :)
<nafisa> ma ja ...
<sasa84> christooss, dejmo si začet raj pisma pošilat :P
<nafisa> samo ...
<nafisa> ne grem na tušmobil pa če me kastrirajo
<nafisa> ok, ne morjo me :D
<christooss> sasa84 mislm da je čas da začnemo face to face govorit
<christooss> ne pa prek krneki irca :P
<sasa84> christooss, čakam d me na kofe povabš :P
<christooss> sam da se resocializiram pol pa prec :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :)))
<christooss> ja bela krajina pa odmaknjenost od civilizacije naredi svoje :)
<christooss> 60 folka vidš konstanto ostali svet pa spljoh ne obstaja
<sasa84> kaj ste to kšni taborniki/skavti?
<christooss> sasa84 klub prijateljev mladine marindolus
<christooss> pač najamemo od tabornikov prostor
<christooss> pa furamo svoj program tm
<sasa84> ooo, ful lepo
<christooss> pač eden od mnogih poletnih taborov
<christooss> 2x14 dni
<sasa84> ja ja...
<christooss> 2 x 50 mulcev
<sasa84> kr huda a? ;)
<sasa84> pa da maš kšne taprave gavnarje...jaooo
<christooss> ma mulci so kul
<christooss> ponavad so drame v stafu najbl energijo pijajoče
<sasa84> sej vem, jaz sem mela 1 teden čez tm okol 45 mulcev...veri najs!
<sasa84> no, to sm mela sreča, d sem mela 'pridne pomočnike'
<sasa84> res dobra ekipa...sem bla ful zadovolna z njimi
<christooss> ma sej ekipa je bla kr kul sam pač ful ne samoiniciativn folk
<sasa84> a to so taki...kamor jih postavš tam stoji?
<christooss> pol je pa treba za vsako stvar povedat kaj se sme kaj ne in kaj se mora delat :)
<christooss> k enmu mulcu
<christooss> pa on ma pol svojo grupo 10ih mulcev na čez
<sasa84> te čist razumem...ponavad sem mela tako ekipo jaz...letos je blo prvič, d sm bla res ful ful zadovolna
 * sasa84 je na čikpavzi... BRB
<sasa84> :))
<christooss> sej all in all je blo zakon
<christooss> k se pač več z mulci družiš
<christooss> izven telenovelastične drame pa je :)
<nafisa> jst se bom pa več z mulci ukvarjala naslednje leto
<christooss> aja
<christooss> kje
<christooss> pa
<nafisa> zgleda, da ne bom šla na razredni pouk ... ampak na predšolsko vzgojo
<christooss> kul
<christooss> kako pa da si zamenjala
<sasa84> jaz mam z mulco skoz opravka...če ne druzga, k mam verouk :P
<sasa84> no, zdej polet ne ;)
<sasa84> veste kaj...šibam jaz mižkat ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte pa radi se mejte :))
<miha> After much research I figured that Ubunto intend us to use something called “Synaptic” to install programs: Compared to Apple’s lively market this synaptic is like a store in pre-collapse communist Russia. The presentation is awful and it lacks any of the software brand you or I might find familiar. For example a search for Microsoft Office will yield nothing of use. So what are we supposed to use for our word-processing? Ubuntu actually provide a nu
<christooss> sasa84 čao
<sasa84> miha, LOL
<miha> http://shelleytherepublican.com/category/education/technical/windows-vista
<Pepelka> STR † THE FREEDOM BLOG© &raquo; Windows Vista
<nafisa> lepo spi, sasa84  ... lahko noč ti želim
<nafisa> christooss, 2x sem se že vpisala na uni ... pa se redno ne morem več ... razredni pouk pa ni VSŠ
<nafisa> čeprav se v MB selim ...
<sasa84> You may also remember that we promoted a stern criticism of Apple’s tendancy to appeal to the homosexual agenda with their range of candy coloured gadgets and open adoption of liberal values.
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<miha> sasa84: :D
<sasa84> nafisa, hvala lepa...tudi tebi lahkonočko...sam še ta butast blog preberm :P
<miha> http://shelleytherepublican.com/problems/the-definitive-review-of-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron
<Pepelka> STR † THE FREEDOM BLOG© &raquo; Ubuntu
<sasa84> The installation process asked us a bunch of pointless questions (such as where we live) – why not just make a version for Americans since few other countries can afford or know how to use computers.
<miha> ma prov :)
<christooss> :)
<sasa84>  Unlike the iPad which includes excellent porn filtering software Ubunto ships with nothing at all. We wondered if any of these ubunto people have children? Most likely they have already been sacrificed a pagan African god since they are apparently unconcerned by the needs of typical American parents.
<nafisa> roflmao
<christooss> :)
<christooss> hehe
<nafisa> uu, jutr grem na kavo
<miha> tale je tud dobr člank http://shelleytherepublican.com/2006/07/03/americans-demand-justice-tougher-sentencing-for-hackers.aspx
<Pepelka> STR † THE FREEDOM BLOG© &raquo; Americans Demand Justice: Tougher Sentencing for Hackers
<nafisa> ko bi se men dalo to brat
<miha> :)
<sasa84> 3: Tests: Speed and Security
<sasa84> Windows Vista: Starting up Windows Vista does only take 15 seconds. ...za ubuntu jih je pa našteu 165
<christooss> tale blog je res made of win
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> You can create black anti-NRA propaganda by killing a few needy students at Virginia Tech! You can burn a million jews in an oven (might not even be a bad idea… Just kidding!). But you can not take the Lord’s name in vain and you can not use disgusting language. That woman is going to hell.
<sasa84> lol, se mi je zdel d so to evangelikalci ;)
<sasa84> STR’s annual Linux Review
<sasa84> May 17th, 2010 | Category: Freedom,Homosexuality,Linux,Ubuntu,Windows 7,Windows Vista
<sasa84> tole so lepi taki...kaj vse spada pod linux :P
<sasa84> tud homoseksualnost LOL
<miha> sasa84: ma čudni so ti protestanti.. lej to http://www.alternet.org/belief/151911/the_biggest_religious_movement_you_never_heard_of:_nine_things_you_need_to_know_about_rick_perry's_prayer_event
<Pepelka> The Biggest Religious Movement You Never Heard of: Nine Things You Need to Know About Rick Perry's Prayer Event | Belief | AlterNet
<sasa84> miha, če mene vprašaš...luther se v grobu obrača :P
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> Bike riding can lead to lesbianism, homosexuality, body painting
<sasa84> and white slavery.
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<miha> lol
<sasa84> od zdej bom sam še pešačla!!!
<christooss> can lead to body painting :)
<nafisa> rofl
<sasa84> in mi (jaz, fotr, mat) smo šli včasih z bicikli na nedeljski izlet... jao meni!!! ko bi takrat vedela v kakšnem grehu sem na gospodov dan!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> čak ... miha ... nisi ti dal 1x neki o dinozavrih?
<zgaga> Mogoce kdo ve priblizno kaksne so obresti ce si v limiti za dvanajst dni in sicer za -180 EUR?
<christooss> pol procenta
<nafisa> joj, zgaga ... jst sem že preko dovoljenega limita ... imam obresti 1,59 € na mesec za -200€
<zgaga> gr8, sm mislo da so velik vecje obresti
<nafisa> če si pa še v dovoljenem limitu ...
<nafisa> pol pa ni nobene panike
<nafisa> jst si morm 5 € gor naložt ... da mi bojo manj trgali
<nafisa> sasa84, zdej jst vidm, zakva sem sužnja :D
<nafisa> k sem včas kolo vozla
<sasa84> =Wrong Choices
<sasa84> God’s lifestyle choices hitlist : God hates people that belong to one of the groups below because they harm America!
<sasa84> Gays
<sasa84> Liberals
<sasa84> Abortionists
<sasa84> Animal Rights People
<sasa84> Environmentalists
<sasa84> Muzlims
<sasa84> Vegetarians/Vegans
<sasa84> Pedophiles
<sasa84> “Global Warming/Cooling” Believers
<sasa84> Linux users
<sasa84> “Purpose Driven” churches
<sasa84> Mormons
<sasa84> Germans
<sasa84> Government school teachers
<sasa84> The anti-smoking lobby
<sasa84> College Professors
<sasa84> Poets
<sasa84> Hybrid Cars
<sasa84> be ne basat noooooooooooooo :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> sasa84, velik grešnik si! :D
<sasa84> jp...
<christooss> God hates people that belong to one of the groups below because they harm America! Hybrid Cars
<christooss> nice
<sasa84> =Other Things And People That Make God Angry
<sasa84> Johnny Hart (God won)
<sasa84> Rutger’s Women’s Basketball Team
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kwa je en model napisu... So I’m sitting here, reading The DaVinci Code, drinking moonshine, and throwing darts at a wounded cat. Then I noticed none of those things are on the list! Heaven, here I come!
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<bogdanov> lp
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov
<bogdanov> kvaj zj
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> nč, pančkat grem...zdj sm se mal narežala ;)
<bogdanov> glede cesa pa
<bogdanov> ;(
<bogdanov> ;)*
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84
<nafisa> lej, bogdanov ...
<nafisa> bil bi kle pa bi vidu, zakva
<nafisa> čez par ur pejd loge brat
<bogdanov> sory ti huda
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> bogdanov, nej ti da miha link :)))
<sasa84> fantje in dekle...nočkula :)))
<bogdanov> nocko :)
<christooss> baj baj
<christooss> Å¡ta ima bogdanov
<christooss> a si kej na drku oa
<christooss> :)
<christooss> zdej k me ni blo
<bogdanov> pa kesi legenda
<bogdanov> nism nc
<bogdanov> kes ti ni te
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> bil sm v beli krajini mladinski tabor en mesec
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> i
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> finale
<bogdanov> srbija dres
<bogdanov> jebem mater hrvatm
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> miha legenda
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kako mi igra
<bogdanov> Å¡oki
<bogdanov> damir marjan
<bogdanov> za celje
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> gre
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> miha, ej, a maš še tisto, ko govori ena, da je soseda prnesla malemu dinozavrčka ... da kaka kristjanka pa je?
<miha> ?
<nafisa> ma,saj vseen
<miha> http://yfrog.com/0wtduz
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-09
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> The video could not be loaded, either because the server or network failed or because the format is not supported: http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4861/tdu.mp4undefined
<christooss> brez undefined na koncu dej pa bo
<nafisa> kwa morm zdej?
<nafisa> aha, ok
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> kdaj bo biznis
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> zdej morm mal pogledat kva kej ne dela
<christooss> pol pa bo
<christooss> zdej sm en mesec mel kr odkloplen telefon
<nafisa> player se pokaže ...
<nafisa> sam predvaja nč
<bogdanov> hehe zakva to
<nafisa> že tko je mel dost dela :D
<christooss> wget http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4861/tdu.mp4
<nafisa> hahaha ... ko so dali gor ubuntu pa so hotli inštalirat setup.exe, so bili čist zaročarani, ko ni delalo :D
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> v
<nafisa> Ubunto first complained that it did not have any Wine and then kept asking for me to type in “root password” – this was a bizarre charade of security especially given that the user-name I had created was not even called root! Why should a computer require wine in order to run – we have no plans to test the effects of giving wine to a computer.
<bogdanov> ma ubuntu
<bogdanov> sux
<bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<christooss> nafisa a ti še kr ne morš iz unga bloga
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> crkavam od smeha
<nafisa> pa kr pa kr berem odstavke ven
<nafisa> bogdanov, kwa delaš še kle
<bogdanov> drkam
<bogdanov> nate
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> dej že rm -rf /*
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> sm pozabla
<nafisa> en je prejle drku na moje zobe ... na skypu :D dobr, da je mel un cam v glavo usmerjen :D
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> tazgorno ... da nau pomote
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> bobo
<nafisa> bobo?, bogdanov ... dej po moje govor ...
<bogdanov> dj bobo
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> di đej bobek?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kad si rekla
<bogdanov> da me volis
<bogdanov> tntt
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> pa nisam
<bogdanov> jes jes
<christooss> lahko noč deklina in popa
<christooss> poba
<miha> lp
<nafisa> ln, christooss
<bogdanov> laku noc
<bogdanov> nadrki OA
<christooss> ni treba
<bogdanov> davs lah z uhigh
<bogdanov> igrov
<bogdanov> ;)
<christooss> sem že
<nafisa> nisam ... rekla sam samo, da pozvati cu te
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm uhigh+
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> kwa?
<bogdanov> ma nc
<bogdanov> toj zate
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ok, ako ti tako kažeš ...
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvas trda
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> nisam ... jel ti si tvrd
<bogdanov> jok nisam
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> pogledaj u pantalone :P
<bogdanov> nemam imam samo gače
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> jel u gače, jebote
<nafisa> ok, zdej pa slovensko, ker nimam pojma o srbščini
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRrsWyXNKIY&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Indira Radic & Alen Islamovic - Lopov&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov> zate
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> Installing great Christian software on the iPad was a breeze: Simply activate Apple’s easy to use market icon and type in the kind of software you want. A search for the word “bible” gave us an excellent selection of bible quizzes, reference and concordance.
<miha> :)
<nafisa> ne me jebat
<nafisa> fak, keri extremisti
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> dj ip
<bogdanov> da dosam
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> http://shelleytherepublican.com/category/education/technical/windows-vista
<Pepelka> STR † THE FREEDOM BLOG© &raquo; Windows Vista
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkhDfr57IIM&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Bijelo Dugme - Lipe cvatu&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> ooo, ki kjut
<nafisa> miha ... kam terminal shranjuje, če kaj iz terminala dol potegneš=?
<nafisa> našla
<miha> v tist dir kjer si?
<nafisa> ja, ql je ... sem na to pomislila :)
<nafisa> hvala
<miha> lp
<miha> obema
<miha> ...
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :))
<miha> velik zabave :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKa7cE8xmgk&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Bijelo Dugme - Ružica Si Bila&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> miha Å¡el papa :(
<nafisa> bogdanov, si že zdosu? :D
<bogdanov> ma ke
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> sej sem ti dala link
<nafisa> ku se dobi IP od spletne strani v terminalu?
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ok, vem ... nslookup
<nafisa> nslookup http://shelleytherepublican.com/category/education/technical/windows-vista
<nafisa> Server:		192.168.1.1
<nafisa> Address:	192.168.1.1#53
<Pepelka> STR † THE FREEDOM BLOG© &raquo; Windows Vista
<nafisa> haha
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> _D
<nafisa> pipa se mu je zlomla
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spavanac
<bogdanov> ln
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1186-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1186-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1183-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1183-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1186-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1186-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1183-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1183-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1186-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1186-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1187-1: Linux kernel (Maverick backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1187-1/
<bajdec> hey
<nafisa> bwah, neumn komp
<bajdec> :)
<bajdec> po spletu sem iskal rešitev zakaj zaostaja zvok v VLC, pa se našel v IRCu link na ubuntu.si, ampak tista tema ne obstaja?
<bajdec> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<Pepelka> Sporočilo foruma - Ubuntu.si forum
<napsy> lp
<bajdec> nobdn ne ve?
<christooss> jo
<christooss> bajdec probi search od foruma vprašat
<christooss> iskat ne vprašat
<christooss> :)
<bajdec> ni nč
<bajdec> 13.7 je blo to
<bajdec> *.
<bajdec> wtf?
<bajdec> 23.7 je blo to
<bajdec> zdj pa ne obstaja
<bajdec> bbl
<teardrop> lo
<napsy> hm
<napsy> pozna kdo kak zastonj openvpn client za ipad?
<nafisa> kdaj je blo pa od i-tehnologije Å¡e kj zaston?
<napsy> se tut najde kaj :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: odstranitev kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5069/new/posts/
<napsy> mah krneki openvpn is inpossible on ios
<andrejz> napsy, vse stvari ki se začnejo z "open" niso za ios
<napsy> hm ne problem je drugje
<napsy> openvpn dela prek tunelov pa CLI
<napsy> kar pa baje trenutno ni mogoce
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: odstranitev kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5069/new/posts/
<nafisa> voljela bi nocas, dok je mjesec mlad ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: odstranitev kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5069/new/posts/
<bajdec> noben ne ve zakaj zaostaja zvok v Ubuntu VLC?
<freebeer> lp
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> ajd, grem dol ... mejte se :*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: odstranitev kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5069/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj se mi eth0 spet ne postavi ko pade dol mreža ?
<CrazyLemon> torej ročno moram kliknit "auto eth0"
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa jutro btw
<CrazyLemon> ANYONE?!?!?!?
<bogdanov> jo
<kubanc> folk a se da dostopat do ubuntu one datotek preko brskalnika...
<christooss> kubanc itak
<marko__> kok je kaj ubuntu 11.04
<marko__> a je sploh za kaj
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> Å¡pil kdo HoN?
<jodlajodla> *Å¡pila
<zgaga> get osx
<zgaga> :)
<CrazyLemon> debeli :D
<vatts> Lp
<vatts> nekaj da vas vprašam
<vatts> ubuntu LIVE me na HP Microtowerju sprašuje za geslo
<vatts> bral sem, možno da je RAM kriv
<vatts> ?
<alyosha> kae CrazyLemon kae:D
<alyosha> pizda je tu kašen css mojster?
<alyosha> neki me muči
<CrazyLemon> marsikaj tebe muči debeli
<CrazyLemon> vatts geslo? prvič slišim..poženi ram check :)
<vatts> bom
<vatts> CrazyLemon, fora je da sm bral da je tip stakno + vtakno ram notr nazaj v kišto in je pol stvar laufala
<vatts> bom pognal memtest
<vatts> sam
<vatts> fora je da sm 20krat sprobal
<vatts> zmerej login
<vatts> (razen enkrat:
<CrazyLemon> pri live CDju?
<vatts> mi je uspelo prit noter, pol pa ni mountalo NIČ; ne C particije, ne D particije, NITI MOJEGA PORTABLE USB DISKA!!!
<vatts> ja, na liveCD)
<kubanc> christooss, ja sm ze najdu
<vatts> kubanc, fail
<vatts> :D
<kubanc> kje ga vidis?
<kubanc> vatts, ?
<kubanc> ma sploh mi ni uploadalo datoteke iz enga druzga racunalnika..
<vatts> poklical si kristusa namesto odfukanega limončka?
<vatts> ali nism v debati :D
<kubanc> kr kaze da je tista datotekoa 0 mb
<kubanc> aja
<kubanc> vatts, limone jst jem
<kubanc> limonce pa pijem
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> moram it gledat tekmo
<kubanc> L.P.
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> <vatts> poklical si kristusa namesto odfukanega limončka?
<CrazyLemon> FAIL
<vatts> oh ne
<vatts> fucking multifail
<vatts> 1. nism v debati
<vatts> 2. ti si govoru z alyosha
<vatts> 3. on je govoru z CrazyLemon
<vatts> :D
<vatts> err
<vatts> on je govoru z christooss
<vatts> massive multifuckingfail
<CrazyLemon> DOUBLE FAIL
<vatts> ne
<vatts> 4x fail
<vatts> torej double doublefail. xD
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/vinjete-rekordno-stevilo-krsilcev-v-prvem-avgustovskem-tednu/263724
<Pepelka> Vinjete: rekordno število kršilcev v prvem avgustovskem tednu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> js ne razumem zakaj se tako želijo znebit vinjet ko pa jim prinaša velik denar
<CrazyLemon> prinašajo*
<alyosha> CrazyLemon cestnina je prinašala duplo tolko denarja kopt vinjete
<alyosha> zato bi se jih radi znebili:D
<CrazyLemon> prinašala?
<alyosha> pa cestnina ko je bla je prinašala
<alyosha> usakič ko si sow u lj in nazaj si dal 8+€
<nafisa> hehe, siol spet cvika
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1188-1: eCryptfs vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1188-1/
<miha> dan
<nafisa> miha :*
<miha> nafisa :*
<nafisa> wiiiiii
<nafisa> lupčeka sem dobila :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: odstranitev kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5069/new/posts/
<vatts> comshop, mimovrste, kje Å¡e lahko pogledam za kak nov laptop, slovenija prosim :P
<miha> bigbang.si ?
<Guest31684> mlacom
<vatts> miha, thx
<vatts> Guest31684, thx
<miha> enaa.com
<Guest31684> poceni.si
<vatts> miha, enaa pregledal
<vatts> ugh, Å¡alabajzerske strani
<vatts> traja pol ure da se naloži
<vatts> kje je dobri stari 65k modem
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<nafisa> kaj je, CrazyLemon ??
<vatts> siol ga jebe :D
<nafisa> kaj vzdihuješ?
<CrazyMelon> oh ja 2.
<vatts> /nick CrazyTomatoe
<CrazyMelon> tomatoe ?
<CrazyMelon> tomatoefinger ?
<nafisa> lol
<vatts> 73
<CrazyMelon> miha  miha ..a ti maš siol tv?
<miha> ne
<CrazyMelon> bah
<CrazyMelon> kje je potem sasa? :D
<miha> tu ne, mama/teta mata siol tv na 'vikendu'
<miha> nism pa kej velik uporablu
<CrazyMelon> zanima me a moram kaj šlatat po servis.siol.net če priklopim router
<CrazyMelon> kam se pol tv priklopi etc
<nafisa> ja, na 192.186.1.1 se priklopi ... pa nastavi, ker port hočeš met za kej
<nafisa> mi mamo 1 pa 2 za tv ... 3 pa 4 pa za internet
<CrazyMelon> a mate router?
<nafisa> gateway
<CrazyMelon> lol :) ok..a je gateway router? :D al je gateway siolov modem/router
<nafisa> modem .. .karkol je že to
<nafisa> v bistvu ga Å¡e doma nikol nisem vidla ... ker mamo to vse pod pod omarico pod tv zadej ...
<nafisa> nikol Å¡e se tikala
<CrazyMelon> no..pol mi čisto nič ne pomagaš s temi svojimi porti...ampak tnx anyway!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> a ti si kak dodatn router dal al kaj?
<nafisa> pa zamor jim na siolu :D
<nafisa> saj rad zafrkavaš folk, tud če nič ne ve :D
<CrazyMelon> bi dal ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: odstranitev kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5069/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> ah..že tko 3x na teden jih sprašujem če so odpravili napako
<CrazyMelon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyMelon> yay..sam 35sekund laga
<Sky[x]> crazy cak da pogledam ce mam ksnga siolovca online da ga vprasam na helpu
<CrazyMelon> sj ni treba... crazy bo že rešu problem..prej ali slej :D
<bogdanov> oooo
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyMelon> sasa84 quit question
<CrazyMelon> a maš router?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kr nism su gledat
<bogdanov> finale pizda sm gniv pa karte mam:S
<CrazyMelon> nič..saša me ignorira...grem se prvo lepo naspat..pol pa grem skočit z mosta!
<CrazyMelon> v badaševico!
<CrazyMelon> gud najt
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, mam
<sasa84> sorči, sem bla odsotna :P
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, bemtiš...kle sem no :P
<sasa84> oo, krejziiiii, tok tu miiii :D
<bogdanov> cej
<bogdanov> padu
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss> wazap
<bogdanov> joo
<tr43nd> -lp-
<christooss> Å¡ta ima
<bogdanov> hrvati
<bogdanov> bojo zmagal
<bogdanov> :SSSSSss
<christooss> inu? :)
<tr43nd> dezuje
<christooss> ne pa ne
<tr43nd> lol
<christooss> tr43nd laže :>
<tr43nd> jaaaaaa
<sasa84> u bejbe bejbe, lalalalala
<sasa84> o christooss :)
<christooss> o sasa84
<christooss> kako si
<christooss> tuki fantje sam okol vremena govorijo :)
<tr43nd> ja
<sasa84> christooss, sej vem...pršla med dedce pa majo babje pogovore :P
<tr43nd> :)
<christooss> itak ravno smo hotl začet o makeupu in vložkih
<tr43nd> joo
<sasa84> oj tr43nd ...pol kakšno je vreme? :P
<tr43nd> dezuje
<sasa84> christooss, kakšne vložke ti uporablaš?
<christooss> tr43nd laže :>
<sasa84> a si že probu une iz eko bombaža? :P
<christooss> sasa84 random
<christooss> v štacuni glede na trenutno počutje izbiram
<christooss> eko bombaž
<christooss> sweet
<christooss> pa zih ne vsebuje delfinov
<christooss> oz ni noben delfin umr pri izdelavi vložkov :)
<sasa84> itak itak...pa Å¡e ni panike pol glede plodnice al pa d bi se kej maternica ferdirbala :P
<sasa84> plodnice LOL... oploditve
<christooss> maternica oz proteus
<christooss> izjava sošolke v gimnaziji :)
<sasa84> proteus? :P
<christooss> sej to
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> ajmoo
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> za 3
<bogdanov> vodmo
<bogdanov> :D
<tr43nd> a gobica odpade?
<bogdanov> 14 pik so dal
<bogdanov> hrvati nc hah
<sasa84> bogdanov, kaj gledaš? :P
<bogdanov> finale
<bogdanov> basketa
<christooss> basket
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> hrvaska
<bogdanov> :)
<tr43nd> :(
<bogdanov> as hrvoje
<bogdanov> tr43nd
<tr43nd> ??
<tr43nd> slo
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> bam hit in the face :P
<sasa84> hrvoje je sam edn :P
<tr43nd> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> res je hrvoje ime od enga karakterja v eni igrci
<christooss> old igrci :)
<sasa84> LOL
<bogdanov> too
<bogdanov> tricaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> uf
<sasa84> ej, k sm bla na morju pa sva Å¡li nek pojest in na meniju kao pica... 'crazy' (munjena) LOL
<bogdanov> kuj dobil nazaj
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toooo
<bogdanov> tricaaaaa
<bogdanov> teodosicccc
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> on je dobr
<bogdanov> s35e
<bogdanov> sekund
<bogdanov> pa 7
<christooss> sasa84 kje pa na morju
<bogdanov> predonosti
<sasa84> christooss, na krk sm Å¡la, k majo sosedje tm bajto
<bogdanov> tooooo
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> najjaca na
<bogdanov> balkanu
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> supak
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :))))
<christooss> sasa84 kul
<tr43nd> a srbi vodjo ?
<christooss> zih so že zmagal
<bogdanov> dddddd
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> christooss, ja...Å¡e kej bom Å¡la do pirana
<sasa84> ti si že kej bil?
<christooss> samo poletni tabor en mesec
<christooss> zaenkrat razmišljam da bi šel mal na slo obalo za kšn dan
<sasa84> zadnč sm šla za en dan na kamenjak...pismo je lepo ej...prvič sem bla
<sasa84> ja, men je piran ful lep...pa čista voda, tako dokaj mirno mestece
<christooss> piran je zakon
<sasa84> zdej ej clo koper ratu lep...če se glih krejzi mim ne sprehaja pa onesnažuje s svojo kio :P
<christooss> najboljše mesto v sloveniji
<christooss> sam men je kolpa tolk huda
<christooss> cko umirjeno pa btk za folk noben ne teži
<christooss> mal plavaš
<christooss> ležiš na travi
<christooss> bereš knjige
<christooss> kadiš
<christooss> smisel življenja
<sasa84> bom Å¡la Å¡e s tabo na kolpo :P
<sasa84> pa vzameva še bogdanov sabo...on bo meu roštilj čez :P
<christooss> bah itak jst boljš spečem k on :P
<sasa84> pol pa ni panike...
<tr43nd> pa mene, js bom pa jedo,...
<sasa84> a veš...pa še 'svetil' ne bo :P
<tr43nd> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> jedla bova sam jst pa christooss :)
<christooss> lahk bi mel en lan party dol
<christooss> :)
<christooss> internet je
<christooss> pa sama narava okol
<sasa84> lan party za kolpo...sej bodo govoril, d se je geekom zmešal ;)
<christooss> :)
<tr43nd> a vi ste geeki ?
<nafisa> kdo je g33k?
<christooss> tr43nd jup
<christooss> vsi tuki :)
<sasa84> kdo je geek???
<nafisa> razen CL?
 * sasa84 je basic uporabnica!
<nafisa> ok, pa christooss
<christooss> nafisa itak
<nafisa> pa veliki modri kit :D
<sasa84> bogdanov pa sam robo dovaža :P
<christooss> :)
<christooss> Å¡vercer
<bogdanov> ma jebesemi
<bogdanov> vazn dasmo
<bogdanov> hrvate
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> w00t!
<bogdanov> cejih slovenci
<bogdanov> nemorjo
<bogdanov> :PP
<christooss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF3vRRgaPFo
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Nuša  jaz hamburger placam ti&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov> lool
<sasa84> christooss, LOOOOOOOOOOL
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> aje
<bogdanov> galaxy s2
<bogdanov> trenutno
<bogdanov> najjaci
<christooss> sej pejte Å¡e mal po related :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR6xndc0EOI&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Nuša Lajh   Muca, maca, macica&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<christooss> bogdanov kr ja
 * sasa84 mežika christooss 
<bogdanov> aha :)
<christooss> to sm dol mulcem vrtel :)
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> biu
<bogdanov> ucitelj
<christooss> made of win!!! >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBWWafeX8Fg
<Pepelka> &#x202a;4our - Usojena Sva Si&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> dj christooss :)))
<christooss> bogdanov programski vodja
<christooss> pa vodnik
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> neseri
<bogdanov> christoos
<sasa84> christooss, a bi bil moj 'perzijki' frajer? :P
<sasa84> pismo, pa kaj mularija posluša!!
<sasa84> men je fotr vrtel abbo, roxette, queene, rollinge, beatle, madonno, turnerco, ...itd
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kj biu
<bogdanov> rocker
<sasa84> v 'mladih' letih je bil za abbo, beatle, rubbetse, beach boyse...
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> ja no...bolš d sm pela 'like a virgin' pr petih kt pa 'muca, maca, macica? :P
<sasa84> a ni res bogdanov ? :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<tr43nd> lol
<bogdanov> tr43nd
<bogdanov> ce rabs beuca
<bogdanov> povej
<tr43nd> ?
<bogdanov> ma palim
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> sasa84 sej če tako musko vrtiš dobiš upornike
<christooss> mislim nušo pa nevem davida groma
<christooss> k se uprejo
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> christooss, am, verjamem... ;)
<bogdanov> christooss
<christooss> drugač pa itak rolal sem večinoma rage against the machine pa hendrixa
<bogdanov> as mu ksno ucitlco
<bogdanov> dobro
<christooss> cko mal bl rock
<christooss> kšna se zmeri najde :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7I77QqfoE4&NR=1
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Vse moje ljubice-Tadej Zalig&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<christooss> ta je carski komad :P
<christooss> s temle se je vse začel
<bogdanov> idin prov
<christooss> res drugač ne vem kdo to plačuje
<christooss> k tud takle komad pa videospot posnet stane
<christooss> pol je pa Å¡e tale komad
<christooss> to so pa mulci predvajal skoz
<christooss> pa en na karaokah pel
<christooss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPAGKTpVQyE
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Thug style (maribor rap music with [SLO SUB]&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov> as jih naucu
<bogdanov> hekat
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> ful jih uporablja ubuntu
<bogdanov> hah
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> christooss, LOL, kdo je ta model LOL
<sasa84> maribor street hahaha
<christooss> kr en raper
<christooss> zakon besedilo
<sasa84> čist
<uni4dfx> čer
<nafisa> čer
<uni4dfx> a veste kaj je UVB-76
<tr43nd> cer,.
<nafisa>  4625 kHz
<uni4dfx> tako je
<uni4dfx> http://relay.desync.com:8000/listen.pls
<uni4dfx> posluši live stream
<uni4dfx> nekdo lovi signal in ga relaya prek neta
<nafisa> zakwa*
<uni4dfx> ker je creepy
<nafisa> nič posebnega
<nafisa> vsaj men
<uni4dfx> ja na videz res
<uni4dfx> ampak pazi
<uni4dfx> ta signal se oddaja že od leta 1982
<nafisa> fajn
<uni4dfx> in ni posnetek
<uni4dfx> ampak se sprot generira
<nafisa> kwa se jim da
<uni4dfx> najbol creepy part je pa to
<nafisa> a morm nrdit posebn software ...
<uni4dfx> da se ob zelo redkih priložnostih
<uni4dfx> signal ustav
<uni4dfx> in nek ruski glas začne brat ene kode
<nafisa> da preslika to v 3D
<nafisa> pa pol zdradimo tisto mašino
<nafisa> za prehajanje v druge galaksije
<uni4dfx> posnetek zadnje kode k je bla lani
<nafisa> zgradimo*
<uni4dfx> http://soundcloud.com/djoutcold/uvb-76-aug-23-2010-9-32ampst
<Pepelka> UVB-76 Aug.23.2010 9.32amPST by djoutcold on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<tr43nd> a tisto iz contact ?
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> čak, contact?
<nafisa> to misliš na kaj?
<nafisa> film?
<tr43nd> jaaa
<nafisa> hehehe
<nafisa> kwa s pa mislu :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> hudo ... to bom poslušala še par dni
<nafisa> like it
<nafisa> tnx, ubuntulo1
<nafisa> ups :D
<nafisa> tnx, uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> hehe np
<uni4dfx> sporoč če bo spet kak glas
<uni4dfx> to je nek v rusiji
<uni4dfx> pravjo da je možno da deluje kot nek obveščevalni sistem za agente
<nafisa> sem prebrala komentarje, ja
<uni4dfx> pač sam oni razumejo te kode
<nafisa> velikemu modremu kitu dej, če bi znal dekodirat :D
<uni4dfx> eh verjetno je itak OTP koda
<uni4dfx> tko da se ne da
<nafisa> visji ton je doblo piskanje
<nafisa> za odtenek ... res mali odtenek
<uni4dfx> ja se mal spreminja
<uni4dfx> nevem točno a je zarad radijskega signala
<uni4dfx> al dejansko generira drugačn tons
<uni4dfx> ton*
<uni4dfx> sam se pa precej spreminja in je zelo očitno da ni posnet
<nafisa> brez zamere ...
<nafisa> ampak tale zvok me umirja
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> ja je tak uspavalni
<nafisa> ne da bi me uspavalo ...
<nafisa> ampak lepo pomirja
<nafisa> nehala brcat z nogo ...
<nafisa> ko sem prizgala tole
<nafisa> zdej je bl glasno ratalo
<nafisa> kolega joče, da http://relay.desync.com:8000/listen.pls ne dela ... budalo ... preko telefona mu bo delalo, ja
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-10
<uni4dfx> brb
<uni4dfx> back
<uni4dfx> lol dans sm slišu zakon štos
<uni4dfx> "My girlfriend is like a trampoline."
<uni4dfx> I don't have a trampoline.
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ej pa gledala en čudn video ...
<nafisa> brrrrrr
<nafisa> si zih, da ni posnetk?
<nafisa> po 49 minutah pa pol se je dalo na pavzo
<tr43nd> normaln, zj ga desifrirajo,..
<Sky[x]> lp
<tr43nd> lp
<Sky[x]> kaj bo dobrega ?
<tr43nd> vreme...
<Sky[x]> aha
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> oj, bivši sošolc
<nafisa> sam da je treba tipa 25 let strga vodit po tem, kje more kaj kliknit, da sprejme nekoga med klepetalne kontakte ... je pa že polom
<tr43nd> hm, nismo vsi pametni,...
<nafisa> boš reku, da ne znaš stika na gmailu sprejet?
<tr43nd> tist mnde znam...
<nafisa> no ...
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> bye
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jhons80: online cpe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5070/new/posts/
<andrejz> lo
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: odstranitev kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5069/new/posts/
<nafisa> hehe ... gimp prodajam okol ... ko so impresionirani nad mojim izdelkom :D
<nafisa> "prodajam"
<nafisa> Če vam sosedovi mulci na vaš avto piješo Operi me, zgrabite priložnost za celovito zunanje in notranje pranje vašega jeklenega konjička.
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> kr vun me je fuknlo
<nafisa> andrejz, pr sosed :P
<tr43nd> lol
<andrejz> lol
<tr43nd> guzva na ircu,.
<nafisa> vedno in povsod, v službi, v šoli, doma, vedno dobre volje ko naš radio igraaaaa :D
<andrejz> nafisa ni čudno, da dražen misli da si na tabletah, če take ven mečeš :P
<tr43nd> kater radio ?
<tr43nd> http://sradio.tv/country/Slovenia
<Pepelka> FM and online radios from  sradio.tv
<nafisa> radio Ti si mona :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> andrejz, kake pa mečem ven?
<nafisa> to je dejansko bil refren za radio hit pred leti
<nafisa> sam ne v Å¡oli ... ampak v avtu :D
<andrejz> zdaj so drugi časi
<tr43nd> ja
<andrejz> je kje kakšen nov prevajalec/ka?
<tr43nd> se slovensk ne znam vredj...
<nafisa> vidmo, tr43nd :P
<tr43nd> :)
<andrejz> saj se lahko naučiš
<tr43nd> I try
<tr43nd> ka se pa to prevaja ?
<nafisa> ammm ... ubuntu?
<nafisa> programi, dokumentacije ...
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> a gre to z gugl translate tut ?
<tr43nd> sem bilj slab v english
<tr43nd> I speak english but verry lose
<uni4dfx> a se da ubuntuja povezat z Windows CE napravo
<uni4dfx> Windows Embedded CE 6.0
<uni4dfx> lol
<andrejz> nisem probalm, ampak imo ja, uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> blah zakaj morm reseterat linuxa x_x
<uni4dfx> wow ratal povezat
<uni4dfx> somehoqw
<uni4dfx> sam nevem še kaj lahko počnem
<nafisa> ej, po 80 % posodobitev na 11.04 sem mogla resetirat komp
<nafisa> ratalo je ko faking windowsi
<tr43nd> hm,
<uni4dfx> networking iz windows ce 6 na ubuntu prek USB kabla ... O.o
<uni4dfx> my brain is full of fuck
<nafisa> uni4dfx, dobr, da fuck ... bolš ko shit :D
<tr43nd> matr eni pa res majo sam neki na pamet,.     :)
<nafisa> http://www.godlikeproductions.com/sm/custom/d2852abe69.jpg
<tr43nd> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: več .txt datotek v enega  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5071/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> lol wtf je s tem GPSom
<uni4dfx> ne vid evropskih satelitov pol pa ujame japonskega
<uni4dfx> sred pacifika
<tr43nd> kje to ?
<uni4dfx> ja tle iz slovenije lol
<tr43nd> napravo sem mislil,  lol
<uni4dfx> a kje mam napravo?
<tr43nd> ne, katera je, vsi vemo da sedis na njej
<uni4dfx> wtf napisu si "kje" ne "katero"
<tr43nd> lol
<bajdec> hahaha :)
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro!
<nafisa> oj, CrazyLemon
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> wacap pipl?
 * zgaga je glih prisel s pozrtije
 * CrazyLemon glih gre na pozrtijo
<CrazyLemon> kaj si dobrega jedu? pa ne mi reč "čevapčiče"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zgaga> kalamari + pecen krompir
<nafisa> mmm
<CrazyLemon> kr kul :)
<CrazyLemon> tatarska zravn?
<zgaga> ne
<tr43nd> dober tek
<CrazyLemon> hvala tr43nd
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> dober tek in dobro prebavo vam želim
<nafisa> komur so ljubi podatki pa slike na FB ... naj si jih shrani do 5. novembra ...
<nafisa> ker bojo probal sesut to zadevo
<tr43nd> a mislis da je to sploh mozno ?
<zgaga> ddos?
<nafisa> http://www.ijunkey.com/opfacebook-anonymous-announced-the-date-to-kill-facebook/
<Pepelka> #OpFacebook: Anonymous announced the date to Kill Facebook? &laquo;  iJunkey
<zgaga> jst sm eden redkih ko nima fb
<nafisa> saj moji kolegi tud nimajo
<nafisa> pa andrejz nima
<tr43nd> x2
<nafisa> no, mam jst za vas tri :D
<tr43nd> :)
<uni4dfx> lol bojo oni facebook ja
<uni4dfx> Facebook: "Hey did you hear something?"
<uni4dfx> Server: "Nope"
<nafisa> CrazyShit je nazaj :P
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> CrazyLemon,
<nafisa> ;:D
<tr43nd> hhhhhhh
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> veš kam lahk daš ta jezik ane!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> tehnik kle bil pa zamenjal modem
<CrazyLemon> pa pravi da je innbox shit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> pol me pa dol vržeš, ko napišem shit?
<CrazyLemon> nisi napisala shit
<nafisa> :_P
<CrazyLemon> sinope je dost bolši!
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..zdej grem jest..brb :D
<nafisa> http://www.godlikeproductions.com/sm/custom/d2852abe69.jpg tole sem prej našla, no
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti skos sam ješ
<CrazyLemon> prej nism jedu
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje sm jedu ob hm..10.20
<nafisa> aja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: več .txt datotek v enega  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5071/new/posts/
<nafisa> :( http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/10-mesecni-otrok-umrl-zaradi-podhranjenosti.html
<Pepelka> 10-mesečni otrok umrl zaradi podhranjenosti - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> zna se ko je najjaci na balkanu :)
<CrazyMelon> zdej pa cici pa caki
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> srbija it the besttt
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> l
<CrazyMelon> kosarka?
<bogdanov> ja dddddd
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> saks
<CrazyMelon> ;))
<bogdanov> hahhaaha
<bogdanov> ujko
<bogdanov> hah
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nimajo pojma hrvati
<bogdanov> lah idin
<bogdanov> recs
<bogdanov> ivica
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyMelon> lej tudi vi morate kako zmagat
<CrazyMelon> zaradi morale pa to
<CrazyMelon> :p
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ah sj ves kako je
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> dejta otroka ...
<bogdanov> http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fc/even/rank/p/rankMen.html
<Pepelka> FIBA Ranking for Men &#124; FIBA.COM
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> jugoslovanska mati vaju je rodila ... posrane plenice večkrat na dan previla ...
<nafisa> zdej se pa kregata, al so bolš hrvati al srbi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> grem ajde RSFC ;)
<CrazyMelon> a probal kdo tipkesi?
<CrazyMelon> za endrojd
<CrazyMelon> pojavi se zanimivo opozorilo
<CrazyMelon> ko v nastavitvah izberes TipkeSi
<CrazyMelon> http://db.tt/MK4COR2
<Pepelka> Found
<CrazyMelon> tole opozorilo
<kubanc> ej a Unix based pomeni da temeli na sistemu unix???
<CrazyMelon> jp
<CrazyMelon> we are all unix based
<zgaga> even osx
<miha> even windows !g windows posix
<Pepelka> POSIX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<nafisa> ja, sej vem
<miha> kak javanski programer, ki ma preveč časa? :D
<nafisa> znam samo hello world :D
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> ok, mal več ... sam ne preveč :D
<tr43nd> js se tolk ne
<nafisa> evo, jst sem nared ... pride kdo na rektalni pregled? :D
<miha> lol
<tr43nd> ooooo0
<tr43nd> kh..m
<nafisa> http://www.genspot.com/video-324999/rektalni-pregled.aspx
<Pepelka> rektalni pregled???!!!! | Video | GenSpot
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> še sloni to poznajo ... sam da so bl naugraužni
<kubanc> nafisa, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8EEQrZBKoc
<Pepelka> &#x202a;you stupid woman&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> mmm, jegr kola je fajn
<nafisa> kubanc, nisem stupid woman
<tr43nd> a pijes ga tut ?!?
<nafisa> evo, andrejz je reku, naj kr pijem naprej
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> jegr rox!
<CrazyLemon> jegr kola rox!
<CrazyLemon> jegr $vstavi_pijaco rox!
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> cockta
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mam eno fotko zate
<CrazyLemon> zdej ko sm bral Obrazi
<CrazyLemon> (med čakanjem na frizerko doh)
<nafisa> a so mene not napopal spet al kwa?
<CrazyLemon> sem prebral nekaj kar si verjetno ti poslala
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> čak mal ... nisem dobila nobenga honorarja
<nafisa> ne vem, če sm jst pisala
<CrazyLemon> to si bila vprašanja jasnovidcu :P
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> pol pa nism
<nafisa> nikol ne pišem jasnovidcem
<nafisa> ne maram tega
<tr43nd> :/
<nafisa> a kdo ve, kje bi se dal dobit anestetski gel?
<CrazyLemon> v lekarni? pri najbližjem dilerju ?
<tr43nd> al pa ce da eden zokn dol.....
<kubanc> nafisa, kaj si rekla?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: več .txt datotek v enega  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5071/new/posts/
<zgaga> !t en sl conforms
<Pepelka> skladen
<uni4dfx> a se da kontracepcijske tablete dobit tud brez recepta?
<alyosha> uni4dfx ne!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> edino če ti CrazyLemon da njegove
<alyosha> če ma kaj viška:D
<CrazyLemon> mam viška..tiste ki pozabim in pol je cela pizdarija :(
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kondom se da dobit brez recepta...sux but so does she
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tr43nd> ;)
<uni4dfx> čak TI jih jemleš? :D
<CrazyLemon> d0h..namest steroidov
<CrazyLemon> napihne te k balon
<tr43nd> a deluje ?
<uni4dfx> ok we're done :)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..k ginekologinji jo napoti..k mora ene par obrazcev izpolnit glede njenega zdravstvenega stanja etc.
<CrazyLemon> in šele nato ji lahk pripiše "taprave" tablete
<nafisa> kontracepcijskih tablet se ne da dobit brez recepta
<nafisa> punca more h ginekologu ... na pregled ...
<nafisa> pa on pove, katere sploh lahko jemlje
<nafisa> ker jih je kr nekej
<CrazyLemon> papiga
<nafisa> nobenega obrazca ne dobi, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ja pa so!
<nafisa> ne pa ne
<nafisa> ker sem jih dolgo jemala pa vem
<CrazyLemon> k moraš povedat o tem ali maš kake probleme z strdki etc.
<nafisa> more pa osebni zdravnik dat pildek ... če ima kako bolezen pa take zadeve
<nafisa> pa če že ima kaka zdravila, ko jih jemlje
<nafisa> jst, če jih hočem spet jemat ... morm pač nest, da jemljem vsak dan določena zdravila ...
<uni4dfx> meh, bom že zmutiu neki sej poznam farmacevtke
<nafisa> vse morjo zapisat dol
<nafisa> pa Å¡t. recepta
<nafisa> vsaj tabel recept more met
<nafisa> pa punca je zaščitena šele 2 tedna po začetku jemanja tabletk
<nafisa> pa jemat jih more začet na prvi dan obiskov iz krvavca
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če gre na pohorje ???????
<nafisa> menstra, jebote, limun, no
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<nafisa> pa tko pravm, kok si brihtn ... pol pa takale butaš
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/nesreca-rafta-s-sedmimi-rafterji.html
<Pepelka> Moška Poljakinji priskočila na pomoč, umrli vsi trije - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj se canyoning izvaja na rekah???
<nafisa> ammm ... grem jst enmu komp rihtat
<nafisa> lepo se mejt
<nafisa> e
<nafisa> papa :*
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<uni4dfx> kaj je najbolši software za GPS?
<uni4dfx> js mam ta iGO pa mi ni nevemkaj
<tr43nd> na cem pa mas to?
<CrazyLemon> iGo primo :)
<vatts> iGO MyWay ;)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> primo je najbolši iz iGo družine
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi na splošno je cenjen :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: več .txt datotek v enega  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5071/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: več .txt datotek v enega  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5071/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon iGO primo se mi zdi da mal lagira
<uni4dfx> pa a je kaka varianta da bi se avtomatsko zemlevidi updejtal?
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> uni4*
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> jo
<uni4dfx> ke si ti
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> care
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: več .txt datotek v enega  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5071/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> nč dubu sm nov GPS iz kitajske
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> in
<bogdanov> ?
<neett> http://imgur.com/R2hMu
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<neett> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ker GPS?
<CrazyLemon> pa kok si dal
<uni4dfx> nevem lol
<uni4dfx> kr en :D
<uni4dfx> 6"
<CrazyLemon> in ne..zemljevidi se ne updejtajo avtomatsko
<CrazyLemon> wince 6.0 ?
<uni4dfx> ja
<CrazyLemon> a ma dual core not ?
<uni4dfx> lol kak dual core :D
<uni4dfx> k da ga rabš
<uni4dfx> Å¡koda baterije
<CrazyLemon> js sm gledu ene kitajske
<CrazyLemon> dual core 500mhz
<uni4dfx> hmm
<CrazyLemon> jah..jebeš baterijo..to je navigacija..tko da je itak vedno priklopljen na 12V
<uni4dfx> ARMII je
<CrazyLemon> no..tile so arm11
<nafi2> pisuka, no
<CrazyLemon> !g wayteq x960bt
<Pepelka> Navigacija, Navigacijske naprave, WayteQ x960BT navigacija http://www.wayteq.si/trgovina/navigacija-naprave-prodaja-katalog/65-gps-navigacija-wayteq-x960bt.html
<CrazyLemon> ta mene mika :)
<nafi2> iz tegale ne bo nic
<CrazyLemon> oz a so to sploh kitajci..al so madzari
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<uni4dfx> lol kera jajca
<uni4dfx> pa 100€ a si nor
<uni4dfx> sam 128MB spomina??
<uni4dfx> sam 5"
<CrazyLemon> 4gb spomina
<CrazyLemon> tisto je ram
<uni4dfx> a ma kartice
<uni4dfx> sd/mmc pa to
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sd
<CrazyLemon> pa ta x960BT ma tudi bluetooth
<CrazyLemon> kar je edini razlog zakaj me mika
<CrazyLemon> drugač top of the line je x990
<CrazyLemon> sam ta je že 130€
<CrazyLemon> je pa dual core 600mhz z opengl es 3.0 podporo
<nafi> na tale komp pa noce dat ubuntuja
<nafi> zalaufa
<nafi> pa noce
<CrazyLemon> prašaj ga zakaj noče?
<uni4dfx> aja sej moj je tud ARM11
<nafi> pa kar starta na novo nestetokrat
<uni4dfx> drgač pa 130€ a si nor :D
<CrazyLemon> kje se ustavi
<uni4dfx> js sm dam 70€ za mojga
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kako rezolucijo pa ma tvoj?
<nafi> nalozi namizje ... pol pa kr na novo ... pa spet nalozi namizje ...
<tr43nd> hm,
<uni4dfx> 800x480
<tr43nd> ker ubuntu pa nalagas ?
<nafi> 11.04
<CrazyLemon> nafi zakaj pa nalagaš namizje..zakaj ga direkt ne instaliraš ?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 256k barv?
<nafi> sploh ni dalo na voljo
<nafi> nek eror ven rukne
<uni4dfx> nevem kok baru, ne piše
<CrazyLemon> ta nek error bi bilo fajn poguglat
<nafi> pa sploh ne ponud instalacije
<tr43nd> to je mnde men tut delal,
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx če je 256k pol boš bl slabo vidu navigacijo na soncu :)
<CrazyLemon> dj mi kak link do navigacije - kje si jo kupu
<uni4dfx> zakaj je to važn, itak poslušaš :D
<uni4dfx> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/6-lcd-windows-ce-6-0-core-500mhz-gps-navigator-w-fm-transmitter-built-in-4gb-memory-usa-map-37914
<Pepelka> 6" LCD Windows CE 6.0 Core 500MHz GPS Navigator w/FM Transmitter + Built-in 4GB Memory USA Map - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<CrazyLemon> če boš sledil temu kar poslušaš
<CrazyLemon> boš hitr se zaletel nekam/zgubil
<CrazyLemon> DOSTKRAT tanja reče "zavijte levo"  na navigaciji pa je narisano da greš desno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> da ne govorim o krožiščih
<uni4dfx> js mam anglešk, bohnedej slovensk
<nafi> ok, zdaj je dalo za namestit ...
<CrazyLemon> k prepozno reče
<uni4dfx> in če ti to reče maš pa zanč software :D
<nafi> pa cd kr neha okol sukat
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx dost je takega softwarea :)
<uni4dfx> sej vem, zato pa iščem najbolšga
<uni4dfx> razmišlam da bi TT probu
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je TT za wince
<nafi> jst grem jokat :D
<uni4dfx> crap
<tr43nd> hm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.alter.si/tabla/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/1209533/an/0/page/0
<Pepelka> WayteQ PNA naprave - mnenja, izku�nje in pomo�
<CrazyLemon> kle si poglej kere grejo na wince
<uni4dfx> sicer pa bi lahko tud androida probu gor dat
<uni4dfx> fak a ni nbenga opensource programa
<nifi111> evola mene kle ... v glavnem ... meni tule javi: the installer encountered an unrecoverable error. a desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.
<nifi111> a kdo kle?
 * miha nic ne razume
<CrazyLemon> nifi111 uporabi alternative cd
<CrazyLemon> in prek tistega probaj namestit
<nifi111> nimam druzga kle, damit
<CrazyLemon> kako lahk greš h nekomu na namestitev OSja
<CrazyLemon> in ne prineseš vseh potrebnih stvari??
<tr43nd> mozno da je cd kj zribsan
<CrazyLemon> a maš recimo 10.04 s sabo? al maš sam en ubuntu???
<nifi111> ja, če sem mu že zadnč dala cd, k mi ga je andrejz dal
<CrazyLemon> zdj je pa andrejz vsega kriv
<nifi111> saj ... če pa dons ne bomo porihtal ... mam pa izgovor še za en obisk :D
<nifi111> ni on kriv, no
<nifi111> kaj je s tabo
<CrazyLemon> izgovor še za en obisk????? omg..a varaš Gospodarja???? le kaj bo Mr. G pripomnu na to???
<CrazyLemon> nč..ura je 22.00 in js grem spat..gud najt
<tr43nd> a ce cd fajn zbrises tut ne gre ?
<nifi111> ah, dej ... a še družit se ne smem v živo
<nifi111> ???
<nifi111> sam prek kompa morm vse met*
<nifi111> ?
<nifi111> ti tud greš se s kolesom vozt ... ga ne gledaš samo prek neta na slikci
<nifi111> poraajtala ... premau ramov je
<tr43nd> kolk pa ma rama ?
<nifi111> ž256
<tr43nd> mogoc je premalo za live zagon,
<nifi111> ja saj
<nifi111> to je fora
<nifi111> zdele Å¡ele Å¡la pogledat, kolk ma
<tr43nd> a lahk svap nardis ?
<tr43nd> *swap
<nifi111> ker ubuntu bi Å¡e delu na tem?
<nifi111> 8.04?
<tr43nd> instaliran bi menda mogo delat
<nifi111> ql
<nifi111> bomo pa to pol gor dal
<tr43nd> ce ne pa pmagic
 * nafisa is back (gone 04:15:38)
<nafisa> tist računalnik je pa počaaaaaaaasssssssnnnnnn
<tr43nd> a si nalozila ?
<nafisa> ne ... preko winsow se da samo 9.10
<tr43nd> hm, a swap si da nardit?
<tr43nd> *se
<nafisa> mah ...
<nafisa> nisem jst za vse
<tr43nd> ??
<nafisa> mislim, da se ne da
<nafisa> ker sploh nic ni delalo
<nafisa> se v bios, ko sem sla ...
<nafisa> je delalo pocaaaaaaaaaassssssssss
<tr43nd> to si nalozila iz cd-ja al preko windows?  yubii al ka je ze
<nafisa> wubi
<nafisa> iz CDja
<tr43nd> a iz cdja si nalozila
<nafisa> nalagala
<nafisa> ampak se ni dalo
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa> če bi wubi delala ... mater, bi trajalo 4 dni po moje
<nafisa> se spomnem, ko sem na svojega wubi delala ...
<nafisa> 5 ur je mlelo
<tr43nd> nevem zakaj nisi swap nardila
<nafisa> lej, kolk je ura, no
<nafisa> pa Å¡e pijana sem
<tr43nd> ka ma pa zj ura pa pijana baba z swap-om pa tut nevem ,...
<nafisa> da se mi ze spi pa nic se mi ne da
<tr43nd> pa saj vse pa tut ne morm razumet
<tr43nd> kulc-/
<nafisa> pizda, ma pijana še vseeno znam angleško
<tr43nd> a ti mas na svojem kompu swap ?
<nafisa> Skyx-mobile, kwa pa ti prek mobitela zdele gor?
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<nafisa> hi
<Skyx-mobile> Ne morm spat
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> bogi
<Skyx-mobile> Anda
<nafisa> Anda?
<Skyx-mobile> anda
<Skyx-mobile> Oziroma
<Skyx-mobile> Ane
<nafisa> :D
<Skyx-mobile> Ane kok sem bigi
<Skyx-mobile> Bogi
<nafisa> jap jap
<nafisa> kok bom šele jst boga, ko se bom z mačkum ob 6ih zbudla :D
<Skyx-mobile> a pijes al kva ?
<nafisa> ;)
<Skyx-mobile> ???
<tr43nd> baba pjana....
<nafisa> ni važno
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> bom kmau nazaj
<nafisa> tr43nd, ne Å¡e ti, no
<tr43nd> ok,ok
<Skyx-mobile> Lol
<tr43nd> lol,.
<Skyx-mobile> Rofl
<tr43nd> a si na phonu ?
<Skyx-mobile> Jp
<tr43nd> aha, sej sn vedu, ko ti pise mobile zravn
<tr43nd> hehehehe
<Skyx-mobile> iz kje si ti ?
<tr43nd> iz kompa
<tr43nd> namizni
<Skyx-mobile> Mesto vas kraj ? Lol
<tr43nd> ok. celje
<tr43nd> pa ti ?
<tr43nd> evo, zj se je odzejala zj je pa spet tu,...
<nafisa> ma Å¡la sem probat live usb
<nafisa> fak, ku hitr dela
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> sam mi ni na wireless povezalo
<tr43nd> nevem, js sem mnde pr 9.04 zacel
<nafisa> 8.04 je tko kjuuuuuttttt
<tr43nd> <Skyx-mobile>  ??
<nafisa> skor bol, ko tale Å¡us od 11.04
<Skyx-mobile> ker del celja ?
<nafisa> ja, ker del celja?
<tr43nd> severni, pa ti ?
<nafisa> lopata?
<nafisa> al kaj je severni del?
<Skyx-mobile> povej po imenu, vas, kraj ,,,
<tr43nd> blizu skofja vas
<nafisa> jao, teti celani so tk zajeban :D
<tr43nd> ti hribovc pa tih bot ,....
<nafisa> la la la
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-11
<nafisa> js nism nikol v cele hodla kaj prevč
<nafisa> ok, ko sem mogla vsak tedn u bolnco, ko sem bla Å¡e mala
<nafisa> drugače pa 2x na let
<nafisa> v interspar :D
<tr43nd> sky pa noce povedat...
<nafisa> Skyx-mobile je poreden fantek
<tr43nd> hja, ce tebe pozna tak ni cudn
<nafisa> haha ... on se mene boji
<nafisa> se iz solskih klopi ... na faxu :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> zakaj na določenih flashih za oddajanje slike preko cam ne morem potrdit ...
<nafisa> pol pa ne morem dat na broadcast
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> :(((
<tr43nd> nevem
<Skyx-mobile> horoskop za strelca iz rtvslo.si/horoshop nej mi eden skopira
<nafisa> V ljubezni se nič ne odvija po ustaljeni shemi. Draga oseba je precej zahtevna, kar ste sicer tudi pričakovali, saj ste se nedavno v odločilnem trenutku umaknili. Uredite finance
<nafisa> za moškega
<tr43nd> ka pa za zensko ?
<nafisa> Ne morete mimo določenih dejstev, a tokrat se bo vse razpletlo v vašo prid in nazadnje boste zadovoljni. Posebno, če vas ni strah pred dodatnim delom. Organizirajte se, ne sedite križem rok!
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> no, za kerga Å¡e skopiram horoskop?
<tr43nd> tnx
<nafisa> kr eni horoskopi
<nafisa> zato jih pa ne berem
<nafisa> tako splošno napisani
<nafisa> bljak
<nafisa> če že ... pol si po astro karti dam delat horoskop za par let
<tr43nd> hh
<nafisa> kwa je že una stran, ko jo je gregec dal zanč
<nafisa> neki s kamero
<nafisa> zakaj moram na empathyju vedno 2x spremenit stanje, da se mi zmiga iz trenutnega?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Dilipgupt: Ne morem se povezati na brezžično povezavo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5065/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: več .txt datotek v enega  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5071/new/posts/
<bajdec> lp
<napsy> lp
<tr43nd> lp
<Tadej> re
<yang> zdravo tadej
<Tadej> oo yang kako?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: po nadgradnji na 11.04 problem wifi.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4909/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<zgaga_> wtf
<zgaga_> en z pl domeno mi je ukrado nick
<CrazyLemon> a maš registriran nick..in zakaj ne
<tr43nd> a ce registriras nick na freenode a to velja za vse serverje ?
<CrazyLemon> to velja za freenode omrežje
<tr43nd> aha, tnx
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu.si spletni sestanek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5064/new/posts/
<tr43nd> se bom mogo pa mal pred osmo odsingat,...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: po nadgradnji na 11.04 problem wifi.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4909/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: Problem z wifi  ubunt 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5072/new/posts/
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<nafisa> hi, Skyx-mobile
<nafisa> a ti komp spet ne dela?
<Skyx-mobile> net
<Skyx-mobile> Pa res
<CrazyLemon> men se lula
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kiki: Ne morem se povezati na brezžično povezavo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5065/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, lulaj ...
<nafisa> sam ne po meni :D
<CrazyLemon> dej no..en golden shower...you know you want it
<nafisa> to lahko sam moj G. dela!
<nafisa> :))
<nafisa> kaj že ... se kdo tu spozna na puppy linux?
<zgaga> jst se spoznam na badger linux
 * nafisa dobila spet vabilo na poroko ... kaj je s temi ljudmi? vsi se pri 22ih poročajo
<bogdanov_> kva
<bogdanov_> pa pravilno
<bogdanov_> nepa da bedarije
<bogdanov_> po glav
<bogdanov_> hodjo
<bogdanov_> tko k teb
<bogdanov_> :P
<tr43nd> jp,.
<nafisa> jao, bogdanov
<nafisa> pol se bodo pa pri 30ih ločeval
<nafisa_> bemu sunac
<CrazyLemon> ve kdo za kak cheap hostel v munchnu ?
<andrejz> Kdo tu?
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> o pa res ..sestanek
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm že mislu it pod tuš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> Did you guys hear about the guy who blew off his left side?
<Grega> He's all right now.
<Grega> :))))
<andrejz> lol
<tr43nd> :(
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti si zihr že bil v munchnu..poznaš kako cheap prenočišče ?
<andrejz> en hostel je ~ 2 km stran od glavne železniške postaje
<CrazyLemon> o lejga..hujš k da nima internet dostopa..ma dial up :S
<andrejz> samo se ne spomnim imena
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok folks, tukaj sem se namuèil z dialupom za sestanek
<andrejz> je pa 10€ bilo na noč ~3 leta nazaj
<R33D3M33R_dialup> zdaj bodo batine èe ne bo kaj pametnega :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup pohvalno..zdaj smo celo trije :)
<andrejz> živjo R33D3M33R
<andrejz> kje pa si ?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tak da lahko obèasno padem dol :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz uh..to je pa cheap
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah doma na koroškem XD
<R33D3M33R_dialup> optiko pridejo priklopiti èez 14 dni
<R33D3M33R_dialup> dokler pa dialup :P
<tr43nd> <CrazyLemon> probi couchsurfing
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd nism js za to
<tr43nd> lol, sorry
<tr43nd> js tut ne
<R33D3M33R_dialup> še huje je da sem na winsih ... ker gonilniki za grafièno ne delajo na ubuntu
<andrejz> pismo to pa bo skok dial up > optika :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> žalost
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja, bo ja :D
<andrejz> a to je una famozna nvidia
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jap
<R33D3M33R_dialup> obup
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ampak na windows dela brezhibno
<R33D3M33R_dialup> neverjetno
<R33D3M33R_dialup> to je neko prekletstvo :)
<andrejz> meni zdaj 11.10 dela :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> uh, mogoèe bi moral to gor dati, samo to bo overkill za ta sistem
<CrazyLemon> sm najdu en hostel..12€/noč ..sam je 14 postelj in več v sobi :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> mogoèe gnome-classic
<R33D3M33R_dialup> samo ej, sem dal 11.10 na laptop ... katastrofa ... komaj sem rešil sistem :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> lahko bi rekel, da rad tvegam :D
<andrejz> ni več gnome clasic
<andrejz> ampak unity 2d kar dobro dela
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ne?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> uh, to bo pa hudo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> potem pa xfce pa basta XD
<R33D3M33R_dialup> aha
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup dej ti men povej..kaj za vraga si naredu z megafource
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kam greš?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> niè
<R33D3M33R_dialup> že dolgo nisem kaj delal
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup si vidu msg?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> nazadnje sem backup nastavil
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> to je pa to
<CrazyLemon> uh..to je good
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ne, kak?
<CrazyLemon> ker je vse Å¡lo k vragu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> kako?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> saj so backupi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha razmišljam o munchnu..greš zraven? :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne ne Å¡param jz:D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup Service unavailable.
<alyosha> ql je munchen
<CrazyLemon> Server is experiencing technical problems.
<CrazyLemon> All data on the server may have been lost.
<alyosha> pejdi u Wombats hostel
<alyosha> do jaja
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vem ja..smo bli gor na pivu :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ehhhh
<alyosha> je par c vec ko kasni cheap
<alyosha> ampak so kvalitetni
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej so vsi kul..ti ki so dokaj blizu centra :)
<alyosha> ma ja ma lahko je kašen socjalen uno
<CrazyLemon> sam ni mi všeč to k majo več k 14 postelj v sobi :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> eh, 503 error
<alyosha> umazan
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !g woombats
<R33D3M33R_dialup> to je kaka miskonfiguracija
<Pepelka> woombats&#39;s Channel‏ - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/woombats
<alyosha> !g woombats hostel
<Pepelka> wombats Hostels!We hostel Berlin, Munich München and Vienna Wien! http://www.wombats-hostels.com/
<andrejz> crazy, saj ne rabiš na vseh 14 postlah spat
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz jah treba probat kera je najbolša :/
<R33D3M33R_dialup> CrazyLemon: v cpanel se logaj pa backup dol potegni
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem...zdej se je začel sestanek
<andrejz> kje sem jaz že vse spal :)
<andrejz> ja sestanek
<CrazyLemon> kdo ga vodi in ali bo sploh bil glede na to da mi že vse vemo
<andrejz> a še kdo za koga ve, da bo prišel
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kdaj maš namen it?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, ful je interesentov, priznam XD
<alyosha> in povej kašen dober sci-fi movie
<alyosha> da gledam ju3
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> bo, ker čutim, da se bo alyosha javil za ene par stvari pa yang in tr43nd
<alyosha> andrejz kaj se bomo javli?:D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, samo da ne bo ta sestanek nek personal chitchat, moji bajti so predragi za tole :P
<andrejz> ja tega še ne vem, sam si izber za kaj se boš
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ne vem..neki bratranec govoru da gremo gor..ker sm mu dolžn kosilo/večerjo..pa je reku da gremo v munchen da častim pivo + saurkraut pa klobase :D
<andrejz> saj ne plačuješ po bajtih ampak po sekundah :P
<R33D3M33R_dialup> imamo en dokument z stvarmi, ki jih je treba narediti
<alyosha> andrejz ma nevem sploh o čem se gre:D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup lol :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> misliš? :D
<alyosha> hehe CrazyLemon samo da je pivo:D jebemte:D
<andrejz> ok konec offtopica, začnemo s sestankom
<CrazyLemon> andrejz Å¡e en msg
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ja..sej zato pa iščem en cheap hostel..da ne rabim nazaj vozit :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, saj lahko to na privat :P
<alyosha> andrejz še vedno ne vem o čem se gre
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdej pa lahko začnemo!
<R33D3M33R_dialup> dej na privat no ... :P
<andrejz> munchen in ostalo na ubuntu-si-offtopic
<R33D3M33R_dialup> odlièno :D
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ||  In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/ | Naslednji sestanek: TA TRENUTEK
<R33D3M33R_dialup> zdaj pa voice
<andrejz> alyosha posluš pa boš slišal, a ne?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> super :D
<andrejz> a mamo zapisnikarja ? kdo se javi
<CrazyLemon> Torej predsedujoči Andrej Z. vodi sestanek.
<andrejz> vidš alyosha to je že ena stvar, k se lahko :)
<CrazyLemon> Zapisnikar je Dražen M.
<andrejz> odlično
<andrejz> dnevni red/zapisnik je na https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZNeQCgRr82FM7D7X8ohDAopIOoD9AzVMrnSPHoAkwA8/edit?hl=en_US
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<CrazyLemon> Medtem ko  Andrej M. skrbi za splošni red ter varnost.
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, lol
<tr43nd> js bom dav mir
<R33D3M33R_dialup> drugaèe bomo voice nastavili!
<andrejz> Torej občasno se pojavljajo vprašanja zakaj ubuntu.si ni uraden loco
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tako je, zadnjiè sem gledal seznam in mi ni jasno kaj še drži nazaj?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> imamo veè stvari, dogodkov kot pa eni, ki so uradni
<CrazyLemon> torej David to ureja že neki časa..in je treba ustvarit mal več pritiska na njega
<andrejz> mislim, da nas večina misli, da bi bilo to pametno in zelo dobro imet
<andrejz> ta status
<CrazyLemon> da bo se mal bl zmigal
<R33D3M33R_dialup> se strinjam
<andrejz> zanj si načeloma že zelo dolgo prizadevamo
<andrejz> dobro bi bilo, da bi načrte nekoliko konkretizirali in poskušali izvesti
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tako je, in on mora povedati kaj Å¡e manjka ...
<andrejz> Zato je potrebna določena organizacija
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da lahko stopimo skupaj in mu pomagamo
<CrazyLemon> ma kok js vem ne manjka nič
<CrazyLemon> no..dobro bi bilo met teamreporte
<andrejz> Trenutno je načeloma odgovorni za ta famozni status BigWhale, vendar ni videti da bi se kaj hitro približali v 10 mesecih odkar je prevzel
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej kdo kaj dela?
<CrazyLemon> sam team reporti so po mojem mnenju mal mimo...ker preposto komuniciramo s sabo
<CrazyLemon> več kot sam enkrat na mesec - ko je potreba po tem
<zdobersek1> heh
<R33D3M33R_dialup> XD
<alyosha> kaj tu spada tudi to ubuntu/linux/opensource nasploh izobrazevanje?
<CrazyLemon> no..naj gre  uradno v zapisnik da je voljatel slabši kot dial-up
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, èudež :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pod kaj ?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> v bistvu bi bilo super, èe bi BW povedal kaj se sploh dogaja
<alyosha> pod ta danasnji sestanek kao tam predlogi in to?
<alyosha> :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker zdaj jaz recimo nimam pojma na kateri stopnji smo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tudi..malo potem
<andrejz> dol me je vrglo iz neznanega vzroka
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ddosal sem te :DDDD
<alyosha> :)
<tr43nd> ?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup sej to ni težko..na isti stopnji kot smo bili :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, torej na zaèetku :D
<andrejz> jap
<CrazyLemon> torej zbrali smo vse..AA je spisan..potrebno je dodat Å¡e nekaj zadnjih eventov
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, potem pa res pritisnimo nanj
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker je to brezveze da se vleèe
<CrazyLemon> pa david je neki obljubljal mesečne sestanke na vašem mesečnem pivu če se ne motim
<andrejz> Glede na to da ga ni in na intenzivnost v zandjem času se ne bi ne vem koliko nanj zanašal
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, mogoèe ima razloge, ampak vseeno bi lahko potem rekel: "ok, ne gre mi. naaj kdo drugi"
<andrejz> no saj ne gre zato, da bi on sam moral kaj narediti, samo moral bi "energizirati skupnost" al kako se reče
<CrazyLemon> sej ne da mu ne gre - parkrat je govoril z  Lauro in jo prosil naj pregleda AA..to je bilo pa tudi to
<andrejz> skratka da nadaljujem
<andrejz> Crazy, trenutno nimamo dovolj, da bi prestali
<andrejz> no jaz sem razmišljal, da bi delo glede ubuntu.si razdelili na manjša področja in bi dobili ljudi za vsakega od teh področij
<CrazyLemon> andrejz i disagree..je bilo kar nekaj eventov lani..letos malo manj ampak ok
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: najdi en Loco (potrjen), ki je imel v letu odobritve toliko (ali manj) dogodkov kot mi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ubuntu-hr jih je mel malo
<andrejz> in niso potrjeni, AFAIK
<CrazyLemon> sej zdej potekajo itak reapproval-i in se lahk pregleda kaj majo drugi
<andrejz> vsaj kolikor sem danes gledal, mogoče je bug
<andrejz> Ta področja bi lahko bila: - Splet (torej vse kar se dogaja na netu - spletna stran, IRC, koledar, itd ...)
<andrejz> - Prevajanje
<andrejz> - Offline dogodki
<andrejz> in Promocija v Ubuntu svetu
<andrejz> pač namesto da bi imeli enega glavnega, ki bo vse nadzoroval, imamo več "glavnih" od katerih vsak nadzira eno stvar
<andrejz> seveda ne pomeni, da če delaš eno stvar, da si samo na to omejen
<alyosha> ce lahko o tem izobrazevanju ki smo enkrat ze govorili
<alyosha> ker jz bom hmalu sow
<CrazyLemon> no..za prevajanje si itak ti glavni..tko da tle ni potrebe po debati
<andrejz> Koordinator enega področja naj bi imel PREGLED nad dogajanjem, IDEJE za izboljšave, ter NOVAČIL prostovoljce in podobno
<andrejz> ja prevajanje mam lahko Å¡e naprej jaz :)
<andrejz> @alyosha: težka bo z izobraževanjem zdajle, saj bodo logi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz alyosha verjetno hoče neki povedat o tem..ne brat :D
<andrejz> No potem splet mislim, da bi lahko bil CrazyLemon ali R33d33m33r
<andrejz> aja alyosha, povej
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> ja enrkat smo govorili že o tem asmo nevem z kom:) in je bil en doc. nekje online na to temo
<CrazyLemon> js predlagam kar R33D3M33R_dialup ..js pa njegov tajnik (desna roka :$) ...p.s. kave ne kuham
<alyosha> uglavnem takrat sem reku da smo v klubu aktivne mladine k oper
<alyosha> ze razmisljali neki na to temo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> to je vsekakor možno
<alyosha> jeseni da bi naredili neki takega
<alyosha> in sem govoru z našim precednikom in je navdušen
<alyosha> sem dobil kontakt od člana na FAMNIT-u ki ma načez računalništvo
<alyosha> in baje da je zelo navdušen nad takimi zadevami
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker nekaj sem tako že delal tako da bi lahko potem res prevzel in imel pregled èez
<alyosha> tako da bi lahko to nardili kar na fakulteti
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup torej Splet je tvoj..congrats
<andrejz> ok, alyosha: kaj rabte?
<alyosha> blo je govora da se nardi tašne iste zadeve
<alyosha> po sloveniji
<andrejz> mislim, predavatelja mate?
<alyosha> ja rabimo enega vašega člana
<alyosha> (beri: CrazyLemon )
<alyosha> :D
 * CrazyLemon hides
<alyosha> da bo prišu kaj povedat
<alyosha> :DD
<andrejz> saj ti si tud nas član al kaj?
<alyosha> sem ja
<alyosha> jz sem lahko pomočnik
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej en iz pirana učitelj al kaj je..on se je tudi javu da bi predaval
<alyosha> ipak ne vem zdj o ubuntu in teh zadevah kot CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> na lugos mailing seznamu
<alyosha> on je über
<andrejz> ja nekdo se je javil
<alyosha> tako no
<andrejz> čak mene zdaj zanima
<andrejz> a vi bi imel eno predvajanje o ubuntuju al tečaj?
<alyosha> zdj blo bi za se zmenit al bi to blo 1x al tečaj
<alyosha> ja to nevem
<alyosha> odvisno od odziva
<alyosha> oz. kaj bi se nardilo drugje po sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> ni važno kaj se dela drugje
<alyosha> to je tudi res ja
<CrazyLemon> js bi predlagal da se naredi uvodno predavanje o ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> in če je zanimanje se to uvodno predavanje spremeni v tečaj
<CrazyLemon> naknadno seveda
<alyosha> tako bi blo lahko ja
<alyosha> da se vidi
<alyosha> sploh kašen je odziv
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej CL, tebe bi še prosil, da mi daš mail od onega, ki je server posodil
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da bo z njim v stiku
<andrejz> dražen malo sem pisavo zmanjšal, ker je bila nagnusno velka
<R33D3M33R_dialup> pošlji na andrejm@ubuntu
<andrejz> @R33D3M33R: mam jaz mail
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, iz oèitnih razlogov ga bom kontaktiral šele naslednji teden :)
<andrejz> @alyosha: bom s klemnom robnikom še govoril glede izobraževanja pa sporočim kako je, sicer pa se lahko naredi tako minimalno predavanje kaj je to ubuntu (pol ure)
<alyosha> ma ja jz sem mislu tko no usaj malo več:)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha no..sej do jeseni bo Å¡e kak sestanek..tko da bomo Å¡e o tem govorili...ti se malo pozanimaj o terminih in podobno
<alyosha> kašno urco pa pavza pa še kako urco
<alyosha> al kaj takega
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> jz bom dobil tega člana na faxu
<alyosha> da vidimo kaj pravi on
<alyosha> čepraw zdj je mozno da so na dopustih
<andrejz> aha, no če kdo rabi imam powerpoint iz novega mesta na http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/NM.odp
<CrazyLemon> pokliči ko boš šel do njega..magari gremo skupaj
<alyosha> može jože
<andrejz> No torej če gremo nazaj k področjem
<andrejz>  a obstaja kdo, ki bi koodriniral offline dogodke
<andrejz> torej takšna predavanja, release partye in podobno
<R33D3M33R_dialup> škoda da ni kakega pipaša
<R33D3M33R_dialup> oni imajo najveè izkušenj
<CrazyLemon> glede na ogromno udeležbo bi rekel da trenutno ne
<R33D3M33R_dialup> pa Å¡e prostor je takoj na voljo
<andrejz> Ni nujno, da koordinator vse naredi sam
<andrejz> !
<andrejz> oziroma sploh ni mišljeno
<CrazyLemon> Å¡teka :D
<CrazyLemon> koordinator je pač..koordinator..ni organizator :D
<andrejz> za druge govorim
<andrejz> če morda ne vejo
<andrejz> Crazy lahko nekako vse uporabnike na IRCu pingaš?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> mene ne, ker bom padel dol :P
<CrazyLemon> odziva se sam Pepelka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ravno sem se nekaj spomnil kar lahko dodamo na stran ... bomo prišli do tega kasneje?
<andrejz> No, če ni nobenega sem se pogovarjal in prepričal Roberta Ludvika, da bo provisional koordinator tega področja
<andrejz> @R33D33M33R
<andrejz> odvisno kako hitri bomo :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> aha
<CrazyLemon> andrejz robe_ ?
<andrejz> bobe je njegov irc nick ja
<CrazyLemon> bobe..točno
<andrejz> saj kasneje lahko prevzame morebitna druga zagnana oseba (ala david ali kdo drug)
<andrejz> Robert dela na polno, vsaj odkar sem ga na pivu srečal marca :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa dela?
<andrejz> seveda to ne pomeni, da ne sme noben drug ničesar organizirat al pa ideje imet
<andrejz> misliš v službi al linux related
<CrazyLemon> kaj dela na polno
<andrejz> no saj ne na polno, ampak je priden
<andrejz> koordinira nastanek www.odprtakoda.si
<andrejz> bile so neke komplikacije z arnesom
<CrazyLemon> ah
<R33D3M33R_dialup> zanimivo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> prièakoval bi da bi oni najmanj komplicirali
<andrejz> pa zelo verjetno bo konec marca v kopru Linux konferenca
<andrejz> kar bo kar projekt
<andrejz> to se vse lahko napiše da je naredil (al pa soorganiziral loco) na AA
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ja..in kotacija bo spet 250€
<CrazyLemon> kot je bila na brdu al kje že
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> ta bo bistveno cenejša
<andrejz> no pustimo daj to
<andrejz> Pol zadnje področje je promocija v ubuntu svetu
<CrazyLemon> v ubuntu svetu ?
<andrejz> s tem sem mislil občasne objave na ubuntu planet, skrb da je vse v koledarju ubuntu loco dodajanje stvari na AA in podobno
<CrazyLemon> zakaj promocija v ubuntu svetu..zakaj ne promocija pika
<CrazyLemon> no to bi lahko spadalo pod splet..koledar pa AA etc
<CrazyLemon> za AA itak že js skrbim..as far as i know
<andrejz> Jap, lepo bi bilo, če bi še naprej :)
<andrejz> pa da se začne pisat gor zapisnike oziroma objavljat povezave
<CrazyLemon> na loco? se strinjam
<andrejz> do njih
<CrazyLemon> ampak glede na to da ti vedno objaviš dogodke v ubuntu.si koledarju ..sm mislu da ti to že počneš tudi za   loco! :)
<andrejz> AA manjkata predvsem rednost in fotke
<R33D3M33R_dialup> em ... AA je?
<andrejz> zdaj sem nekaj dodal Å¡e v LoCo :)
<andrejz> Approval APplication
<R33D3M33R_dialup> aja
<andrejz> wiki stran kjer so našteti naši dogodki in podobno
<andrejz> V glavnem lahko bi se naredil en ubuntu.si flickr ali nekaj podobnega in se tam fotke od dogodkov objavlja
<CrazyLemon> sej bi dal link do AA ampak ne želim zapravljat tvojih kB andrejM :P
<CrazyLemon> aja..mam eno obvestilo
<CrazyLemon> pozabil sem geslo za YT :S
<R33D3M33R_dialup> hm, tak raèun bi morda rabili še za spletno stran
<R33D3M33R_dialup> omajgad
<CrazyLemon> torej @ubuntuslovenija kanal :(
<R33D3M33R_dialup> saj ga obnoviš ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> mail pa ne worka..ker je potekla domena :(
<R33D3M33R_dialup> imaš secret question
<R33D3M33R_dialup> kaj, @ubuntu.si ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> in je nisem podalšal
<CrazyLemon> ni bil ta mail..ampak moj mail..Å¡e preden je bil @ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> secret question pa nism najdu
<andrejz> am, lahko tole dodata na zapisnik
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, kul :D
<zdobersek1> bomo anonope poklical.
<andrejz> torej vse podtočke kar spada pod splet (youtube, flickr, itd ..)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> lepo napredujemo, yt kanal je nedostopen, nova stran pa tudi :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup dostopen je!
<CrazyLemon> sam ne gre ga urejat :P
<andrejz> No za promocijo sem uspel načeloma dobiti Sašo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, to je isto kot pa ga ne bi bilo
<andrejz> to je najmanj določeno področje tako da bomo videli kako se bo razvijalo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> potrebujemo subscriberje..
<andrejz> no dodatna naloga koordinatorjev je, da 1x na mesec poskrbijo za dnevni red za svoj del sestanka
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, kar napiši
<andrejz> Torej R33D3M33R: vse kar se tiče neta, pa bi rabil predebatirat
<andrejz> oziroma vse kar je bilo narejeno v preteklem mesecu
<andrejz> toliko, da so nekje zapisniki
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če se pošljejo recimo ti zapiski na mail ?
<CrazyLemon> enkrat mesečno? al nekam
<andrejz> ja ti zapiski bi morali biti nekje tud javno dostopni
<CrazyLemon> ker dvomim da bodo planeti spet tako usklajeni tudi naslednjič..da se bomo dobili v tako velikem številu
<andrejz> zarad AA-ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..uradni ubuntu-si mailing list @ubuntu.com je javno dostopen
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> če se da lepo linkat gor, potem kar
<andrejz> Objavljanje zapisnikov je splet, torej je vajina domena :)
<CrazyLemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> Ubuntu-si Stran s podatki
<CrazyLemon> arhiv..torej javno dostopno
<andrejz> Dajmo se še zmenit za sestanke, mesečno ali 2x mesečno?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> to je odvisno od hitrosti dela
<andrejz> ok, samo da bo ostalo javno dostopno, da se strežnik ne bo sesul in podobno
<andrejz> pač, R33D33M33R, če bi rad da Dražen resetira geslo za Youtube ne rabiš za to na sestanek čaka
<CrazyLemon> ne gre! :/
<CrazyLemon> sem probal vse živo..in ne gre :(
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, spomni se
<R33D3M33R_dialup> UbuSloYt
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ali pa kaj takega :D
<CrazyLemon> ma sm probal vse te varjante :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, morda lahko kontaktiraš google in ti ga resetirajo
<andrejz> Ne ne, koordinator naredi za svoje področje nekam (recimo v google docs /wiki) točke za dnevni red
<andrejz> Potem ko se pa ustvari iz vseh točk skupaj in povedanega na sestanku zapisnik, se pa ta nekam pošlje
<andrejz> na naslednjem sestanku bi imeli 5 točk
<andrejz> 1. Splet
<andrejz> 2. Prevajanje
<CrazyLemon> andrejz em..nonsense :)..zapisnikar piše vse pa konec
<andrejz> 3. Offline dogodki
<andrejz> 4. Promocija
<CrazyLemon> ne pa vsak svoje področje
<andrejz> 5. Razno
<andrejz> Ja, zapisnikar zapiš
<andrejz> zapiše
<andrejz> samo koordinator pa mora naredit dnevni red za svoj del
<R33D3M33R_dialup> aha, torej bi naredil dnevni red in poslal zapisnikarju
<andrejz> ker pač ve kaj se dogaja / kaj se je zgodilo / kaj se je treba zment
<andrejz> kje bi pisali zapisnike? je gogole docs ok?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, poskus tle: http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/request.py
<Pepelka> Contacting Support - YouTube Help
<zdobersek1> Account Issue -> Reopen account
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ampak mi ne bodo hotel reopen-at ker nimam več maila :S
<R33D3M33R_dialup> meni se zdi google docs ok zaèasno, potem ko bo nova stran se pa lahko tja gor piše v wp
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ja..gdocs je kul
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, poskusi pa morda rata ...
<zdobersek1> kaj pa wiki?
<zdobersek1> tko, internal wiki
<R33D3M33R_dialup> a tak ko je sedaj na ubuntu.si?
<andrejz> fajn je, če je javno, imo
<zdobersek1> mja, sam ta je zdej uporabljan bolj za clanke & podobno, plus zastarel
<CrazyLemon> -uporabljan
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> v bistvu je že nekaj èasa bolj ali manj mrtev
<CrazyLemon> reopen account zahteva email.. em..moj email al tisti email za ubuntuslovenija account ?
<CrazyLemon> pa piše tudi
<CrazyLemon> Uporabniško ime, ki ga boste vnesli, mora biti veljavno in ne sme biti blokirano. Ko »UPORABNIŠKO IME« nadomestite s svojim uporabniškim imenom, lahko to preverite na tem spletnem naslovu: http://www.youtube.com/user/USERNAME
<Pepelka> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
<CrazyLemon> kar me mede..ne sme biti blokirano..čemu bi bilo blokirano ?
<zdobersek1> ce si uploadal kako muzko al pa take fore
<R33D3M33R_dialup> èe kršiš pogoje
<zdobersek1> probej.
<CrazyLemon>     4 skupno Å¡tevilo videoposnetkov
<CrazyLemon>     9 naročnikov
<CrazyLemon>     461 Å¡t. ogledov
<CrazyLemon> čist hudi :p
<CrazyLemon> torej..ker email dam ?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, važno je ime
<R33D3M33R_dialup> kako ime pa je?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuSlovenija
<andrejz> dol me je vrglo
<Pepelka> UbuntuSlovenija&#39;s Channel      - YouTube
<andrejz> jaz se pa čudim zakaj noben nič ne piše :(
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je tudi.. Opomba: Podatki v računu, kot so videoposnetki in komentarji, NE bodo obnovljeni.
<zdobersek1> to je bolj za zaprte racune
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, saj to niti nima veze
<andrejz> brb, telefon
<CrazyLemon> no sm poslal
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bo odobreno
<CrazyLemon> domena pa ima status 'pending delete'
<CrazyLemon> vsebuje pa se vedno moje podatke :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, lej ... a si dal nek kontakt, da te bodo lahko kontaktirali?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker èe ti mail pošljejo na fail raèun, potem nisi niè naredil
<CrazyLemon> sm ja
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, problem solved
<CrazyLemon> sam tale gdocs is fcking killing me
<CrazyLemon> tok mi pc Å¡teka da moram killat ff
<sasa84> oj
<andrejz> živjo saša, samo te že v drek potunkal
<andrejz> :)
<sasa84> andrejz? ;)
<andrejz> glede zapisnikov, zapisnikar ustvari osnutek s točkami 1. splet, 2. prevajanje, 3. offline, 4. promocija. 5. razn vsak od koordinatorjev izpolni svojo točko (ali posrkbni da to stori nekdo drug)
<andrejz> seveda lahko tudi kdorkoli drug doda svoje skrbi/predloge
<sasa84> a to mam jaz čez? :P
<andrejz> ne ti maš točko 4. promocija
<andrejz> ;)
<andrejz> CL, si tu?
<CrazyLemon> ofhors
<andrejz> no kaj mislite o tem sistemu sestankov?
<andrejz> vote
<R33D3M33R_dialup> meni je ok
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ke rto da en sestavlja vse nima velikega smisla
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi..ker nisem koordinator :p
<sasa84> no, pod promocijo bo prvo miss mokre majčke ubuntu :D
<zdobersek1> yay
<sasa84> verjetno ste vsi za...
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> depends
<CrazyLemon> če bo zdobersek1 tekmoval...pol js nism za
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ne bi rad vidu nafisinih pa mojih bubis? :D
<andrejz> pač koordinator napiše za svoj del lahko pa tud enmu reče
<zdobersek1> ce bo CrazyLemon tekmoval, pol nima smisla, ker je 1. mesto ze oddano.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 smal bubis :(
<CrazyLemon> ampak lets get on topic
<tr43nd> :)
<zdobersek1> ja, prosim.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a jst mam smol bubis?
<CrazyLemon> torej.. naslednja točka
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> prevajalski maraton
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<andrejz> samo Å¡e nekaj
<andrejz> zdaj se je treba zment še za datum in uro mesečnih sestankov
<CrazyLemon> jah ura naj bo tko kot zdej
<CrazyLemon> za datum pa ti ne morem pomagat
<andrejz> predlagam da je naslednji datum kmalu (čez ~ 1 teden), potem pa ~mesečno
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja
<CrazyLemon> fine with me
<CrazyLemon> 19.8 ?
<CrazyLemon> oz 18?
<andrejz> mislim da imam 18 že en online meeting
<CrazyLemon> omg..imaš online meetinge brez nas??
<CrazyLemon> :S
<andrejz> jap 18 mam
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> Ubuntu translations coordinators team :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> aha, 19.8 mene morda ne bo :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker imam rl meeting
<andrejz> vem da je agenda item, da ena hoče ubuntu v na'avi prevest (jezik v avatarju) :)
<andrejz> ok rečemo pol 17.8?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> nasploh so petki slabi za to
<CrazyLemon> 17..že? a ni to mal prehitro? :S
<R33D3M33R_dialup> potem raje v ponedeljek za tem
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pa lahk stori v 6ih dneh ?
<zdobersek1> omg, zakon. kje bodo logi za tale na'avi proposal?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> 22.8
<andrejz> saj ni treba da se ne vem kaj stori
<andrejz> važno da se sprejmejo sklepi in se začne delat :)
<andrejz> ok 22.8 je men ok, če se zdi 17. prehitro
<CrazyLemon> recimo da je tudi meni ok..čeprav se bom takrat že mogu učit
<andrejz> zdroberšek1 tud ti lahko poveš kdaj bi imel sestanek ;)
<andrejz> pa sasa84 tud, da ne bomo diskriminatorni :)
<sasa84> andrejz, me veseli, d si me omenu :P
<andrejz> ok pol pa 22.8.
<zdobersek1> 17 prehit, 22 ql
<sasa84> 22. zgleda ok ;)
<andrejz> berem misli, a  :P
<sasa84> fantje, nej me klikne en k se mal na gimp spozna :P
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, kar vrži na koledar
<andrejz> kaj pa na splošno potem v prihodnosti?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> to bi bilo verjetno smiselno na zaèetku meseca
<R33D3M33R_dialup> prvi teden v mesecu
<andrejz> ok, prvi ponedeljek v mescu?
<andrejz> sem dodal na koledar
<R33D3M33R_dialup> po potrebi pa tudi v sredini
<zdobersek1> + po potrebi kasnej v mescu
<andrejz> čak kaj to pomeni po potrebi
<CrazyLemon> torej andrejz - tebe sem določil kot vodjo sestanka
<andrejz> da se prestavlja al da je večkrat
<andrejz> ok
<zdobersek1> veckrat
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da je veèkrat
<R33D3M33R_dialup> se pa lahko tudi prestavi tisti na kak drug dan
<andrejz> če je kaj posebnega se lahko skliče ad-hoc sestanek, recimo samo o eni temi
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ampak je potem obvezno v tistem tednu
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> Dražen je zapisnikar
<andrejz> en teden prej pošlje mail na @ubuntu.si dopisni seznam, tam se glasuje kdaj bo sestanek
<CrazyLemon> a bo to redni mesečni sestanek ?
<andrejz> ok?
<zdobersek1> ok
<CrazyLemon> 22.8 ?
<andrejz> upam, da bo
<CrazyLemon> js sm še pri 22.8..in ne pri teh mesečnih
<andrejz> ja najprej bo 22.8 pol pa vsak prvi teden v mescu, če sem prav razumel
<CrazyLemon> rabim naziv sestanka :D
<andrejz> Ubuntu.si IRC sestanki
<R33D3M33R_dialup> @andrejz: toèno tako
<andrejz> ok, dopisal na zapisnik
<andrejz> še kaj splošnega z organizacijo v prihodnje?
<andrejz> morda bi bilo dobro napisati novico o tem sestanku in vabilo na naslednji sestanek na ubuntu.si, morda Å¡e kdo pride
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-si/167/detail/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si IRC sestanki | Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory
<CrazyLemon> KUL ?
<CrazyLemon> kul?*
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz>  /me pogleda sasa84
 * andrejz pogleda sasa84
<sasa84> a?
<andrejz> morda bi bilo dobro napisati novico o tem sestanku in vabilo na naslednji sestanek na ubuntu.si, morda Å¡e kdo pride
<tr43nd> hm, kaj pa je LoCo Team ?
<andrejz> procomija pa to
<andrejz> *promocija
<CrazyLemon> Živjo,
<andrejz> to smo mi :), tr34nd
<CrazyLemon> Zahvaljujemo se vam za e-pošto.
<CrazyLemon> Vaš račun je trenutno aktiven in ni bil zaprt oziroma blokiran.
<tr43nd> aha, tnx
<sasa84> andrejz, mislš na naš blog?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 R33D3M33R_dialup
<CrazyLemon> told u
<andrejz> na ubuntu.si stran
<sasa84> andrejz, ja ja...lohk se napiše...bi blo kul
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdaj dobim pa ubuntu.si mejl? :P
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: fajn. sam do racuna se vedno ne mores.
<R33D3M33R_dialup> CrazyLemon: potem pa piši na support
<R33D3M33R_dialup> pa ne preko forma
<andrejz> a team contact pa team admin na loco.ubuntu.com spremenimo al pustimo isto
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup zakaj nisi član ekipe ubuntu-si @ loco.ubuntu.com ?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: v skrajni sili pa nov racun narest.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 never!"
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon: ker ni vedel, da to obstaja, AFAIK
<R33D3M33R_dialup> toèno tako
<sasa84> afaik :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ne spremljam vsega .,..
<CrazyLemon> c c c!
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za sasa84
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? :P
<sasa84> kaj je? :P
<napsy> oops, sory cist pozabu na meeting dans :)
<andrejz> ok, gremo naprej na "tekoče stvari" ?
<tr43nd> a grete pit ?
<andrejz>  @napsy: boš dal za pir (dva, tri) pa bo odpuščeno
<tr43nd> se se ni petek
<napsy> andrejz: ej lih ma ena soseda tu rojsni dan
<napsy> pa je tezko sledit casu :)
<tr43nd> :)
<napsy> tak da vi se mente bom pol loge pogledu[
<andrejz> saj se lahko tud ti meniš
<andrejz> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZNeQCgRr82FM7D7X8ohDAopIOoD9AzVMrnSPHoAkwA8/edit?hl=en_US
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<andrejz> ok pol naslednja točka, prevajalski maraton in ostalo povezano s prevajanjem
<CrazyLemon> js vas bom počasi zapustil
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kwa si zadne cajte tko nek pusič :P
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, jaz pravzaprav tudi :P
<andrejz> maraton bi bil 2.9. (ubuntu global jam) isto v pipi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej ti pejt svoje smol bubis gledat pa ne teži
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, večje mam kt ti :P
<R33D3M33R_dialup> mogoèe bi skoèili na spletno stran?
<andrejz> tokrat bi lahko poskušal še kaj online izvest (poleg v pipi)
<andrejz> lahko gremo tud na stran, izvoli
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, kul
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej: stran je trenutno nedosegljiva, cl, si se že loginal?
<CrazyLemon> kam?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> na https://blabla:10000?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> al kak je že url?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ni časa :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> na skupini je url
<R33D3M33R_dialup> do cpanela strežnika
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, daj se, ker meni ne gre
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej, èe to ne dela, bom kontaktiral gostitelja
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da preveri
<R33D3M33R_dialup> backup sem sicer dal delati, ampak je pa ostal na strežniku XD
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je že
<CrazyLemon> ampak js tega linka nimam
<CrazyLemon> niti maila
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> na google groups poglej
<zdobersek1> déjà vu
<CrazyLemon> where how
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 lol :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, ona neka skupina
<R33D3M33R_dialup> nova ubuntu-si stran
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ne vem urlja na pamet
<R33D3M33R_dialup> andrejz ve
<R33D3M33R_dialup> èe login dela, potem poberi backup dol
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tak da ne bomo zgubili vsega
<andrejz> http://groups.google.com/group/nov-ubuntu-si
<R33D3M33R_dialup> se je pa naredil 1.8
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tako da je svež
<andrejz> saj se od 1.8. ni najbrž nič spreminjalo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja, tako je
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej backup je, samo dobiti ga je treba dol
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, èe nadaljujem je jasno, da imamo premalo ljudi, ki dela na strani
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker je ogromno idej, ampak premalo ljudi
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R_dialup nedosegljivo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej èe kdo tu bere, se naj javi na to skupino
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, zanimivo
<andrejz> jaz predlagam, naj se naprej osnovna nova stran postavi
<CrazyLemon> no..zdej pa js moram it
<tr43nd> kam gres ?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz prosil bi te da dokončaš zapisnik...
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, treba je potem doloèiti kja je bolj pomembno
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da se dokonèa tisto zaenkrat
<andrejz> evo tr43nd se javi, R33D3M33R
<CrazyLemon> pod tuš tr43nd ....če smem :>
<tr43nd> za nov let sn mislo...
<tr43nd> :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> zdaj ne vem kdo bo dal hosting
<R33D3M33R_dialup> morda bi se lahko z arnesom zmenili
<CrazyLemon> bo david dal
<CrazyLemon> we do not care
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, ok
<CrazyLemon> no..sicer sm mislu poslat mail "i quit" na info@ ker sm vedu da spet ne bo nobenga od adminov..ampak recimo da je ta mail on hold trenutno :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..tuš pa postla..lejtr
<andrejz> a na obstoječ ubuntu.si strežnik se ne da gor dat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti kej delaš?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> @Crazy: ln
<CrazyLemon> andrejz produkcija je produkcija in ne testno okolje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda..in kadar ne delam spet delam
<CrazyLemon> ker js delam kot  zamorc
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<andrejz> nima tukaj noben strežnika?
<sasa84> k vidm d hodš zgodi spat :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz DAVID MA..on bo dal
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<andrejz> ok ajde
<R33D3M33R_dialup> v bistvu rabimo za pravo stran resen strežnik
<tr43nd> bye
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, ampak to oèitno bo :)
<CrazyLemon> rabimo resnega admina..strežnik je že
<CrazyLemon> (nism mogu brez te pripombe)
 * CrazyLemon off
<R33D3M33R_dialup> lol
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, kakorkoli že
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej v tistem dokumentu na skupini so zapisane stvari, ki jih potrebujemo Å¡e za narediti
<andrejz> ok
<R33D3M33R_dialup> in še enkrat pravim, da se ahko zainteresirani  pridružijo skupini
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da bomo lažje komunicirali
<andrejz> ja lahko se pridružijo tud @ubuntu.si pa se jih tam spama
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja
<andrejz> tole je treba naredit
<andrejz> 1. Potrebno je preveriti plugine/punbb dodatke za morebitnimi ranljivostmi - SQL/File upload!!!
<andrejz> 2. Skripto za upload slik je potrebno prilagoditi, da bodo lahko uploadali le nekateri
<andrejz> 3. Polepšati/prevesti skripto za upload
<andrejz> 4. Pregledati prevod punbb in popraviti morebitne napake    - Dražen M.
<andrejz> 5. RSS za punbb mora kazati na prvi post in ne na zadnjega (poglej dokumentacijo)
<andrejz> 6. Polepšati je potrebno logotip - Slovenija se mora lepše videti
<andrejz> 7. Obvestila vedno prikaže pod novicami - neodvisno od datuma
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jap, potrebujemo designerje/koderje
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker en ne more narediti vsega v doglednem èasu
<andrejz> se strinjam
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja, torej lahko sodelujejo tudi tisti, ki o spletnih straneh nimajo pojma
<andrejz> morda bi bilo najboljše, da napišemo eno lepo motivirajočo novico ala želiš prispevati k ubntu.si in navedemo kaj vse je za delat
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja, to bi bila dobra ideja
<andrejz> dodamo lahko tudi druge stvari (prevajanje in podobno)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tole sem mislil naslednje (je zapisano tudi v zapisniku)
<tr43nd> kje boste to napisal ?
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, film :* rtm
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej potrebujemo link sodeluj na portalu
<R33D3M33R_dialup> in to na vidnem mestu
<andrejz> in napišemo za spletno stran (se napiše kaj) se javite R33D3M33r
<andrejz> ja se strinjam
<andrejz> vprašanje je ali bo to zdaj ali ko pride nova stran
<R33D3M33R_dialup> na novi
<andrejz> ok
<R33D3M33R_dialup> zdaj jaz wikija starega ne bi ukinjal, ampak bi ga arhiviral
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da bi bil dostopen v arhivu
<andrejz> ok, samo ni ne vem koliko več gor
<R33D3M33R_dialup> zna marsikaj priti prav
<R33D3M33R_dialup> aja?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> a je kdo brisal?
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> kolikor vem
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, to ni dobro
<andrejz> dobro je, da to malo raziščeš
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, potem napiši: da je treba pregledati wiki in razmisliti o tem ali je še vreden da se vkljuèi
<andrejz> + preveri Å¡e kako je s trenutnimi admini, http://www.ubuntu.si/ekipa
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Ekipa
<andrejz> skratka, fajn bi bilo narediti seznam vseh stvari
<andrejz> od nove strani, do piscev novic, youtube, FB; Tiwtter in vsega tega
<andrejz> Pa se potem napiše ena novica
<andrejz> @sasa84: ti lahko podobno storiš za promocijo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> v bistvu potrebujemo za vsako stvar vsaj dva
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej da se Youtube scenarij ne ponovi
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej vsaj dva poznata geslo
<tr43nd> pametno
<andrejz> jap, ti samo naredi sezanm kaj vse rabimo, lahko je tudi seznam vseh gesel nekje
<andrejz> pa imaš ti pa še nekdo master passsword
<andrejz> pa Å¡e tisti, ki je odgovoren za youtube
<andrejz> na primer
<tr43nd> jp
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja, odlièno
<andrejz> @tr43nd: kje bi pa ti pomagal pri ubuntu.si ? stran /prevajanje /dogodki /promocija ?
<andrejz> izbereš lahko VEČ kot eno stvar
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej midva s Cl imama vsa gesla
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tisti ki dela pri doloèeni stvari paè eno geslo
<tr43nd> hm, nevem nimam nekih izkusenj
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej: recimo da tr43nd pošilja video na YT in twita -> ima ti dve gesli
<andrejz> na začetku jih noben nima :)
<andrejz> kaj ta zanima?
<tr43nd> glede videa odpade, zaradi moje povezave
<andrejz> mislim, da je dražen kar zadovoljen s twittanjem
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> alahk dobim twitt naslov od nas ?
<andrejz> mislim, vpraši ga R33D3M33R in recimo v enem tednu v posvetovanju z drugimi seveda poskušaj narediti seznam vseh teh stvari, pol pa probamo prostovoljce nabrat
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok
<andrejz> še kakšna ideja?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> torej, èe grem naprej -> tisti pay per click se mi zdi malo mimo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> razen èe bi res potrebovali denar
<andrejz> kubanca ni, tako da ne more zagovarjati :)
<andrejz> se strinjam
<andrejz> pa tud veliko denarja ni od tega
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja
<R33D3M33R_dialup> oglasov skoraj noben noèe klikati
<R33D3M33R_dialup> registracijo bomo pa že nekako ukrotili
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ampak to bo v sklopu razvoja novih stvari
<R33D3M33R_dialup> to lahko morda dodaš me TODO v oni dokument
<Grega> kak dolgo traja, da se voda segreje (ce se greje preko centralne)?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, to se zaenkrat spomnim
<tr43nd> dokler ni vroca...?
<andrejz> ok še kakšna ideja, drugi?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> veè bom pripravil do naslednjega tedna
<R33D3M33R_dialup> oz. nasl. sestanka
<andrejz> jaz mislim, da bi morda morali sestanke na več delov razdelit al pa bit zelo učinkoviti, sicer se lahko zvlečejo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> to je vsekakor res
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tale je kar dolg :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> (drag :P)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, bomo videli koliko materiala se bo nabralo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> èe ga bo veliko imamo lahko dva sestanka
<R33D3M33R_dialup> pa omejili bi èas sestanka morda
<andrejz> reicmo na 2 uri
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker po dveh urah tak že noben ne bere veè
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jap
<R33D3M33R_dialup> 2 uri max
<R33D3M33R_dialup> in konec
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ostalo za drugiè
<R33D3M33R_dialup> drugaèe bodo logi predolgi
<R33D3M33R_dialup> pa noben ne bo tega bral
<andrejz> jap samo moramo čez vsa področja vsaj preletet
<andrejz> no bomo videli naslednjič
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja
<andrejz> samo toliko
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tako da morda naslednjiè ob sestanku damo -v
<andrejz> če koga zanima prevajanje /iskanje napak v prevodih naj me pinga
<R33D3M33R_dialup> pa voice vsem sestankarjem
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da ne bo offtopic zabijal èasa
<andrejz> jap, samo sodeluje lahko kdorkoli
<R33D3M33R_dialup> kdor hoèe imeti voice in sodelovati naj reèe opu
<andrejz> sam sem upal da nekoliko več interesa ljudstva ;)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, lej, kar nekaj èasa je šlo za offtopic
<andrejz> to je tud res
<andrejz> lahko preletiš zapisnik, če sem kaj pozabil napisat slučajno
<tr43nd> hnm, glede na moje poznavanja frendov polovica ne ve kaj je to ,, IRC,,
<R33D3M33R_dialup> a to o sestankih si dodal?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, pa jih nauèi ;)
<tr43nd> nimajo volje, sam winse furajo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker je za take stvari IRC najboljši
<tr43nd> ja, se strinjam
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, saj na winsih so tudi irc odjemalci
<R33D3M33R_dialup> recimo pidgin
<andrejz> na naslednjem sestanku bo morda točka o tem kje imet sestanke (če se bo do takrat javilo dovolj posameznikov, ki preko
<tr43nd> so, ja ampak tut js nisem vedel kaj je irc ko sem bil na winsih
<andrejz> IRC sploh ne morejo sodelovat, pa bi FUUUUUUUUUL radi
<tr43nd> dokler se nisem srecal z emulo
<andrejz> če so to ljudje, ki jih zanimajo ubuntu.si sestanki, bi radi sodelovali in tudi kaj naredili potem lahko razmislimo o tem
<andrejz> ali pa naredimo vodič za povezavo z IRC
<CrazyLemon> čemu vodič? sej sm dostikrat prilepu direktno povezavo do tega kanala
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jah, samo mene na kak fb ne spravite :)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> samo tak mimogrede
<R33D3M33R_dialup> lahko jabber
<R33D3M33R_dialup> mi je vseeno
<CrazyLemon> in jo je potrebno sam kliknit
<R33D3M33R_dialup> a lej ga lej
<R33D3M33R_dialup> spat pojdi ;)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej grem..sam da spucam očala
<tr43nd> na feysu js tut nisem
<R33D3M33R_dialup> :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, kakorkoli že
<andrejz> ok, potem to ni težava
<andrejz> predlagam da zaključimo
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja, pa tak mimogrede
<R33D3M33R_dialup> topic tega kanala se mi zdi precej bloated :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> preveè reèi je not
<R33D3M33R_dialup> a se ne bi dalo zmanjšati?
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ker kodno ime je recimo že old news
<andrejz> evo še ena tema za prihodnjič
<andrejz> o vseh takih stvareh se splača razmisliti
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jap
<andrejz> kdo ima sploh pravico do urejanja, itd..
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no, dodaj
<andrejz> to bi lahko bilo nekje dokumentirano
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ja pa fajn bi bilo da se doda še kak èlovek veè med autoope
<R33D3M33R_dialup> da sta dva
<R33D3M33R_dialup> èe bi bilo treba kaj spreminjati
<andrejz> ok
<marko-_-> alo dripci
<marko-_-> a pozna kdo kak dober film
<R33D3M33R_dialup> ok, napiši še kdo je bil na sestanku in to je to
<tr43nd> <marko-_-> Splice
<marko-_-> ne ker je neko grozno
<marko-_-> jaz bi raje nek triler, akcijo al pa komedijo
<tr43nd> inception
<marko-_-> seriously dude?
<marko-_-> kdo Å¡e to ni gledal
<CrazyLemon> NE MU POVEDAT!
 * CrazyLemon off
<marko-_-> povej, pička
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, POVEJ MI
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo
<tr43nd> nebom!!
<marko-_-> :(
<tr43nd> Alien Planet
<andrejz> sem kaj pozabil ? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZNeQCgRr82FM7D7X8ohDAopIOoD9AzVMrnSPHoAkwA8/edit?hl=en_US
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<tr43nd> the best
<andrejz> sicer pa meeting off, offtopic begin :=)
<R33D3M33R_dialup> mislim da je to to
<R33D3M33R_dialup> aja, zdoberseka
<R33D3M33R_dialup> no to je to
<R33D3M33R_dialup> jaz grem
<R33D3M33R_dialup> èudežno me ni dol vrglo :D
<R33D3M33R_dialup> dialup roxxx :D
<tr43nd> marko-_-    Sintel
<R33D3M33R_dialup> tak da ajde
<Grega> nekaj mocnega rabim :>
<Grega> stroh
<tr43nd> lol
<Grega> nafisa!
<tr43nd> mnde fista...
<tr43nd> *festa
<Grega> oleee oleeee
<tr43nd> lol
<Grega> nikol se se nisem napil za/pred racunalnikom
<Grega> nekak mam obcutek, da je danes ta dan
<Grega> rabim nekega pivskega kolega :>
<tr43nd> a res se nisi ????
<Grega> ne
<tr43nd> js se ga vcasih z mojo the best frendico
<tr43nd> s teto:
<tr43nd> http://www.shrani.si/f/41/9z/48v09AJW/1/sometime.jpg
<Grega> spoznaj me! :>
<tr43nd> hhhh
<Grega> daj daj, sharing is caring
<tr43nd> ja dol si cukn
<Grega> ?
<tr43nd> z linka, ane gre ?
<Grega> aja
<Grega> lol
<Grega> iq problem
<Grega> :))))
<tr43nd> lol
<Grega> gentoo user, torej?
<tr43nd> ne, bil sem na sabayon, sedaj sem na:
<tr43nd> http://ultimateedition.info/
<Pepelka> Ultimate Edition
<tr43nd> bi sel na gentoo ce bi imev net po kablu
<Grega> shit, prevec je ze tega..
<tr43nd> ja, veliko je distribucij
<tr43nd> a UBCD poznas ?
<Grega> menda jih je blo ravno 4,5, ko sem jaz zacel spoznavat linux
<Grega> ub..?
<tr43nd> ubcd
<Grega> aaa, ja.. sem enkrat rabil
<tr43nd> poglej v guglu, fajn stvar, prav pride
<Grega> vem vem
<tr43nd> NAFISA !!????
<tr43nd> a si ti pentagon heknala, zj so pa avijon zgubl...
<tr43nd> matr,..
<sasa84> fantje, a lohk eno rahlo weirdo vprašanje...
<sasa84> ??
<Grega> noooooo
<Grega> tudi jaz imam custva!!
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> fuck it, im drunk
<sasa84> hm...to bi blo treba na privat vprašat..ni treba..
<sasa84> ah klinc
<tr43nd> ?
<Grega> sasa84: jaz sem za cybersex, ni problema
<sasa84> fantje, povejte direkt... a kdr bi eni punci kej skuhal...to pomen, d vam je všeč??
<tr43nd> kva je to ?
<sasa84> skuhal---govorim o hrani ;)
<tr43nd> huh, mislo sn cybersex
<Grega> itak
<tr43nd> mnde
<sasa84> al sam tko 'prjatlska varianta'?
<Grega> ne
<sasa84> prejšn tedn me je en pobček povabu pa mi je skuhu stvari...men pa tko ala nč jasn :P
<Grega> hoce te, pika, konec, se kaksno vprasanje?
<sasa84> pismo, premlad je :P
<tr43nd> hm, se me ne briga...
<Grega> babe
<Grega> vse zakomplicirate
<Grega> jebovas
<sasa84> lol
<tr43nd> ampak, a je blo dobr ?
<Grega> eeee, premlad
<Grega> eee, premali
<sasa84> tr43nd, ma za ožent je ;)
<Grega> eeee, premalo slano
<Grega> eeee, slab avto
<Grega> eeee, grda majica
<tr43nd> hrano sn mislo
<sasa84> grega, 24 let ma no
<Grega> eeee, cudna frizura
<Grega> ja, vedno je nekaj
<sasa84> tr43nd, sej o hrani govorim ;)
<tr43nd> aha
<Grega> ti kr cakaj na drugega
<sasa84> no ja...bomo vidl kok se bo odvijal ;)
<Grega> na koncu bos mogla mene vzet, ker vec ne bo drugih :))
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> bom vzelo pol nafiso :P
<Grega> zdaj ti je se smesno, ja
<tr43nd> sasa, ti kr unga zapeci ce dobr kuha
<sasa84> ;)))
<Grega> kaj je skuhal?
<sasa84> bomo vidl kok se bo odvijal naprej no ;)
<tr43nd> ja, se postran se vedno lohk mas naju 2
<tr43nd> ane grega
<Grega> brezplacno
<tr43nd> :)))
<sasa84> a vidva sta mlaj od mene? :P
<tr43nd> :)))))))
<Grega> ne, jaz sem 85
<Grega> eeee, prestar
<tr43nd> 73
<Grega> uh, ti bos dober
<Grega> :(
<sasa84> men so všeč starejši moški...kwa čm :P
<Grega> uh, jaz bom boljsi :>
<tr43nd> grega, se ponoc ne bo vedla....
<Grega> kaj te ves... 73... sasa-efekt te lahko ubije ponoci
<tr43nd> lol
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> tr43nd, 73...pol si star 38??
<tr43nd> +1
<tr43nd> ti?
<sasa84> 27 bom oktobra
<tr43nd> lepo
<Grega> boom, bingo
<sasa84> 38...to so glih prava leta zame :D
<Grega> tr43nd: kuhat znas?
<tr43nd> jaa
<Grega> gres z mano ven?
<Grega> :)))))
<sasa84> Grega, pismo, kaj skašeč u zele<!!!!
<Grega> sasa84: fu!!!
<tr43nd> sicer so se prejsnje dve zastruple ampak js ti garantiram da znam,...
<tr43nd> <Grega> gres z mano ven? a js ?
<Grega> lol
<sasa84> zastruple? ok, kuhala bom jst :P
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> sam še da maš temen lase pa mal trebuščka čez pas... pa te prosm za cifro :P
<Grega> milibog
<sasa84> Grega, ima boga!
<tr43nd> huh, sraje, nimam las,...
<sasa84> pobrit?
<tr43nd> ja, naravno
<tr43nd> :))))
<sasa84> tr43nd, najs.. ;)
<tr43nd> ?
<sasa84> <sasa84> pobrit?
<sasa84> <tr43nd> ja, naravno
<sasa84> <tr43nd> :))))
<tr43nd> ti pa zihr nis naravno pobrita ....
<sasa84> tr43nd, ne...nisem...nikjer ;)
<tr43nd> aha
<sasa84> mislm...ne da nism pobrita, nisem naravno pobrita...
<sasa84> ah, pustmo no!
<sasa84> :D
<Grega> :S
<tr43nd> a si dolge puscas ?
<sasa84> ne, zgori mam kratke lase...drugje pa nimam nč :P
<tr43nd> zize sn mislo,...
<sasa84> ne, delam zmer irokezo :P
<tr43nd> :|
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> hec no ;)
<tr43nd> ja, upam de nis zamerla kj
<sasa84> ah ne.. ;)
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> rabm čikpavzo ;)
<Grega> get a room!
<tr43nd> js jo ze mam
<Grega> a vodka se pokvari?
<sasa84> jaz pa u bajti kadim sam u kurilnc...
<tr43nd> lepa navada
<sasa84> nočm u sobi kadit
<tr43nd> pametn
<sasa84> pa tud tko...spodi u kuhni pa u jedilc že če tko kšn pride pa tko d pržge...drugač pa ne
<tr43nd> jp
<sasa84> zgori u kuhni pa dnevni...to pa ne
<sasa84> BRB
<tr43nd> <Grega> a vodka se pokvari? mnde ne
<Grega> zdaj je ze vseeno
<Grega> :>
<tr43nd> ??
<Grega> ni je vec
<sasa84> lol
<tr43nd> :|
<tr43nd> LOL
<sasa84> nč fantje...grem pančkat
<tr43nd> najt
<Grega> ajd
<sasa84> pridna bodta...grega, pa nej te zjutri ne boli glava ;)
<Grega> zjutraj picim naprej
<Grega> piknik, 11h
<tr43nd> lepo
<Grega> samo psa ne vem kam naj dam
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> sabo ga vzem ;)
<Grega> ne vem ce ga res ne bom
<tr43nd> :)
<Grega> samo pol morem pazit nanj
<sasa84> nočk ;)
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-12
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/gzhvz.jpg
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> http://make-everything-ok.com/
<Pepelka> The magic button &mdash; Make Everything OK
<alyosha> pa samo ga  najdli... CrazyLemon in njegov znameniti ples!
<alyosha>  http://izklop.com/?url=links/start&a=open&id=72416
<Pepelka> Izklop | Najbolj�i plesalec - Zr�e 2011
<alyosha> letim jz
<nafisa> andrejz me je hotu včer v drek potunkat ... dobr, da me ni blo :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma dobro ma kaj bi rad
<CrazyLemon> da ti tist tvoj speh malo stresem al kaj
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, nasilje ne reši tega, no
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj no...rajši povej kje si se nauču tako lepo plesat
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> joško, ti s pa tud žleht
<sasa84> wacaaaaaaaaaaaaaap bičizzzz
<sasa84> alyosha, <3
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ki je moj ljoškoooo :((
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ester me je naučila
<CrazyLemon> sej tebe bo tudi
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> hi, dečki
<Sky[x]> kok mi gre na kurac folk, vprasam ce se kdo pele v kero smer na FB in oni mi prlepjo od zeleznic razpored kdaj vlak fura res je enm dolgcajt an
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> sej majo prov, mona :D
<nafisa> 23 čez uro ... skor vsak dan ... vozjo lokalci :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, sem mislila, da je bil sestank včer
<nafisa> kero ime je pa Trpimir? :S fak, kwa je s starši, da dajo otrokom tako ime?
<Sky[x]> nafisa bo svojmu otroku dala ime ubuntu
<Sky[x]> pa mint
<Sky[x]> pa arch
<Sky[x]> pa debian :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sej je bil
<nafisa> ammmmm ... Sky[x] ... mislim, da ne
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, to vem, da je bil ... ma piše gor, da je naslednji sestanek ta trenutek
<CrazyLemon> tečnoba..lej..sam zate bom popravu
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ||  In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/ | Naslednji sestanek: X.Y.Z
<CrazyLemon> sam zate!
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |  Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/
<nafisa> ooo, CrazyLemon :*
<nafisa> ej, saj namesto "Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na" bi lahko pisalo tud "Zgodovina pogovorov na:
<nafisa> "
<nafisa> sem brala loge ... da bi blo fajn skrajšat :D
<CrazyLemon> dont push it
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> mal morm
<Sky[x]> taj pa dobra 5mi pa je ubuntu server nalozen v virtualcu :)
<Sky[x]> al pa tud ne apt-get pakete se dol vlece zdj
<CrazyLemon> veš kera je dobra
<CrazyLemon> ta da je danes 12. pa še ni bi plače!
<CrazyLemon> -bi
<Sky[x]> aja ti 10. dobivas ?
<CrazyLemon> 14.ega
<CrazyLemon> sam 14 je nedelja
<CrazyLemon> 15 pa praznik
<Sky[x]> po praznkih pol
<nafisa> kaj pa delaš, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nič
<CrazyLemon> sedim
<CrazyLemon> pa ti '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<nafisa> ne, mislila sem za službo ...
<nafisa> da dobivaš plačo
<CrazyLemon> golden showerje talam
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa misliš da se mi nonstop lula
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne ne ne zna ona tako hudoplesat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to si mogu nekje drugje se naučit:D
<nafisa> ah, ku ste vsi smotani ... CrazyLemon bi scal po men ... andrejz bi me v drek namakal ... alyosha joško se skos neki zajebava pa nič resnega ne pove ... mislem ...
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> vemo mi kaj tebi paše
<CrazyLemon> NAJDU SEM MADA FAKING YOUTUBE GESLO ZA UBUNTUSLOVENIJA!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> FUCK YEA!
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> spet bomo un tvoj sexy glas poslusal hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> sam kurba..ne morem spremenit emaila
<CrazyLemon> ne dovoli mi da dam gmail
<CrazyLemon> če pa dam ubuntu.si pa pravi da je že povezan
<CrazyLemon> na drug acc
<zdobersek> GO GO CRAZYLEMON
<zdobersek> SPOMIN KO 70-LETNIK - JE PA NI
<zdobersek> a se kdo poganja kak @home project v BOINCu?
<zdobersek> Kolk zre to kej stroma?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek najdu sm geslo..nism se spomnu :D
<CrazyLemon> in štrom je zanemarljiv v primerjavi s tem kaj počneš za človečnost!!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] PZUFIC: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<neett> ma kdo kaki poslovni nacrt ?
<neett> ki ni na netu pomoznosti
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> mel..verjetno zbrisal..tko da ne
<neett> :\
<tr43nd> lp
<vatts> lp
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> a se mi  da it kuhat spagete?
<zdobersek> hm.
<tr43nd> z omako,pl
<CrazyLemon> spagete? ob tej uri?
<CrazyLemon> as nor?
<CrazyLemon> zredil se bos jebela cesta!
<miha> CrazyLemon: prihran to za dekleta
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, kok je zdej s stranjo?
<zdobersek> je ze izbran kak cms?
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<neett> fb acc deactivated
<neett> za kak dolgo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] neett: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<bogdanov> oooo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] neett: več .txt datotek v enega  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5071/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<CrazyLemon> WP
<CrazyLemon> pa design je tudi že zrihtan..
<CrazyLemon> sam je potrebno še zrihtat določene stvari
<CrazyLemon> pa punbb je tudi
<zdobersek> pa se bo potem to integriral?
<zdobersek> aha, z punbb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam je potrebno popravit integracijo
<CrazyLemon> ker se trenutno zajema rss feed
<CrazyLemon> in posta na WP
<CrazyLemon> ampak če ti postaš obvestilo na WP..je to pod rss feedom..čeprav je novejši datum
<CrazyLemon> in je mess
<CrazyLemon> tko da je potrebno nekak skombinirat da so posti ter rss feed po datumu
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> sej bi ti dal link
<CrazyLemon> sam je down
<CrazyLemon> horribly
<zdobersek> ja, sem gledu.
<CrazyLemon> kjes bogdanov
<bogdanov> evome
<bogdanov> kva ti
<bogdanov> care
<zdobersek> kaj pa, ce se v wordpressu hook ustima, da potem pastne novico na forum?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi lahko..sam je po moje večji problem kot obratna smer
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov evo lih grem spat
<bogdanov> kvaj
<zdobersek> cem to ustimat!
<bogdanov> stabo
<bogdanov> zadne cajte
<uni4dfx> lol
<zdobersek> probat ustimat*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ZAPISANO!
<zdobersek> oh noes! :O
<CrazyLemon> 7. Obvestila vedno prikaže pod novicami - neodvisno od datuma - Žan D.
<CrazyLemon> told u!
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov spi se mi :D
<zdobersek> ampak bom to lokalno vse postavu, potem pa linku za ogled, ce mi kej rata
<bogdanov> ma dj
<bogdanov> nemi stakimi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, sam da definirava stvari: obvestila = ?
<zdobersek> novice = ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi lahko..ampak bo kmalu alyosha dal dostop do njegovga strežnika
<CrazyLemon> obvestila = wp obvestila
<zdobersek> torej ubistvu blog posti?
<CrazyLemon> novice = rss feed z punbb
<CrazyLemon> tako
<zdobersek> rss feed z punbb je pa prakticno lista topicov v forumu?
<CrazyLemon> em..rss feed z punbb je to kar je sedaj ubuntu.si/novice
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi to je rss feed
<zdobersek> ok, imo bi blo idealno, da se v wp spise novica, ta pa se potem prikaze tud v forumu
<zdobersek> sam se mora vse povezat ...
<CrazyLemon> to je večji hassle
<CrazyLemon> tudi za admin/mod-e :)
<CrazyLemon> ker tko če kdo napiše novice v X temo..jo lahk premakneš pod novice in je to to
<CrazyLemon> tam pa moraš dodat userja etc.
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..če ti uspe zrihtat se bomo zmenli z andrejem m.
<CrazyLemon> on je odgovoren za splet @ ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> lahk ga tudi kontaktiraš pa ga prašaš kak je on to rešu ..če želiš
<CrazyLemon> andrejm@
<zdobersek> kul kul.
<zdobersek> bom jutr zacel hekat, ce bo cas.
<zdobersek> mimgrede, kam s to zapisu? google doc od vcerej?
<CrazyLemon> maš pvt
<CrazyLemon> changelog + todo
<zdobersek> hvala.
<CrazyLemon> np.. and on that bombshell
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> gn
<sasa84> juhuuu
<bogdanov> juhej
<tr43nd> lp
<bogdanov> re
<sasa84> oo bogdanov ljubavi :*
<sasa84> živjo tr43nd
<tr43nd> lep pozdrav
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj srce :)
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<bogdanov> ma evo gre se mau pa vn mau pogledat
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> http://nyan.cat/
<Pepelka> non-stop nyan cat!
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> miha, čas? ;)
<sasa84> prtisn na volume...tm levo
<tr43nd> nisem igral
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] PZUFIC: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<miha> sasa 480 sekund.. dost mam
<miha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> dej nooo ... ta kuvertica gor se mi noče belo obarvat
<nafisa> kaže kr, kao da sem jst pisala
<napsy> dan
<nafisa> noč
<tr43nd> lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<neett> dobro jutro!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj tam na uni skupini sem jaz samo tebi pisal al kaj? ker ne vidim nikjer in je čudno use skupaj jebemtish
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda meni ni jasno kak ose tam napiše v neko temo ki že obstaja:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pastaj ti uno kar sem tebi poslal
<Sky[x]> aljosha sem dobu mail P
<Sky[x]> :P
<alyosha> Sky[x] kaj to na unih google skupinh?
<alyosha> ker tam ni videt nič:/
<alyosha> nikoli nisem bil Å¡e v teh skupinah tako da pojma n imam kako funkcjonira in tko na hitro kar sem probal mi ne gre:)
<alyosha> čudno je narjeno jebemjih:D
<alyosha> aja in Debian 6.0.1 ni Lenny ampak squeeze :D
<andrejz> @alyosha: development različica je vedno squeeze
<andrejz> drgač pa sem dobil mail alyosha :)
<andrejz> pa tud crazylemon mi je povedal, da maš en strežnik odveč al kako :)
<napsy> dan
<andrejz> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<napsy> matr ze cel tedn cakam na intel atom plato
<napsy> da si postravim en servercek
<Sky[x]> v studentu ? :D
<napsy> mm dokler me ne vrzejo ven :)
<Sky[x]> do februarja bos lahko zavlacvov sigurno hehe :D
<Sky[x]> ce sem jst do januarja pa sem pozabu oddal se 2. pritozbo
<Sky[x]> k bi zadostovala za 1 mesec sigurn se hehe :D
<napsy> :3;2~
<napsy> :)
<tr43nd> 'morning
<andrejz> jutro
<alyosha> andrejz ma imam en server ja...ni cel server odveč je pa par 100gb na njem odveč:)
<alyosha> nvem povejte da nardim account
<alyosha> magari mi na pvt poslji kasen dam user in pass
<yang> andrejz debian razlicica squeeze je samo ena, imena se ne ponavljajo, ti si mislil unstable sid
<Sky[x]> ej kaksne mate kej iskusnej z VPS za hostanej pagov itd.. ?
<andrejz> @yang: res je
<andrejz> @alyosha: par 100 gb bo dost
<andrejz> password pa crazylemonu pošlji al pa r33d33merju
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] PZUFIC: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<nafisa> tan tan-tan tan tan-tan-tan-tan-tan ... tan tan-tan tan tan-tan-tan-tan-tan
<vatts> kak kloniram OS z CF kartice na npr. VBox-ov HDD?
<zgaga> !t sl en banka
<Pepelka> Bank
<uni4dfx> a je možno hibernirat linuxa in rebootat
<uni4dfx> in pol resumat ko prideš nazaj
<vatts> to je možno na winsih
<vatts> si Å¡el "hibernate", potem si Å¡el npr. bootat z CDja, potem si cd ven staknil in je win laufal ko prej
<vatts> ^
<uni4dfx> lol
<vatts> kdo je tukej mel kdaj kak thinkpad t42
<uni4dfx> seveda linux spet zaostaja tud tle
<vatts> me jebe wifi :p
<vatts> dokler sta bla 2 laptopa na wifiju je delal na t42 b/p
<zgaga> jst sm vcasih mel t30
<vatts> potem ko sem dodal še enega zdej se noče zmenit
<vatts> nucam (nažalost) windows 0conf
<vatts> (ni moj laptop, niti od lastnika ni, je od firme, in ne morem dat drugega windowsa gor, ker ima nek VPN program za remote desktop, ki ga ne poznam)
<vatts> (in še zbrke nečem delat, hočem sam wifi uštimat nazaj. :@)
<vatts> sm bil včeraj pri lastnici
<vatts> router (ddwrt) dodeli IP temu kur**, on pa ga ne sprejme in gre na avtomatski zasebni IP naslov. 192.168.1.101 je DHCP IP, 255.255.255.0 je maska, prehod je 192.168.1.100
<vatts> sem nastavil alternativno konfiguracijo po ^^ podatkih, ampak zdej doma pa ne dobi prek DHCPja. kartica v Q?
<vatts> Q as K***c
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, to pa je kumad, ja :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> jebemti kera gužva
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a je ane :D
<CrazyLemon> bi ga papala? :D
<CrazyLemon> nekdo ga speku in pustu tam..a lih sm ga mislu vzet domov..pa pozabu
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> ne, ne bi papala
<CrazyLemon> ne maraš makovih  semen?
<tr43nd> :))
<Sky[x]> haha uspel mi je nardit bluescreen v virtualcu z win7 :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mak mi je že všeč ...
<nafisa> samo raje jem stvari, ki jih naredim sama
<Sky[x]> http://25ur.com/index.html
<Pepelka> Najbolj obiskana individualna spletna stran v Sloveniji ve� kot 24ur, 25ur.com
<napsy> e
<nafisa> kr neki
 * nafisa is back (gone 19:02:43)
<nafisa> ok, obstaja kak wine za androida?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti k s brihtn ... bi zih vedu
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> wine za android????
<nafisa> ja :D
<nafisa> al ga bomo pa prtisnli ... da se aplikacija Å¡e za androide nrdi
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga?
<nafisa> zato ... ker nam paše :D
<zgaga> Imate kako idejo, rabim narediti nek simpl poslovni program, ki naredi kaksne izracune in jih potem printa?
<CrazyLemon> omenjaš množino..kdo pri zdravi pameti bi želel wine na androidu?
<CrazyLemon> zgaga naredi obračune plač
<Sky[x]> zgaga: naredi program za ivedenco ur prisotnosi
<Sky[x]> ne pozabi racunat malice, pavze, poslovnih izhodov, privatni izhodi itd...
<nafisa> ja, jst pa Å¡e ene 10 folka vsaj :D
<nafisa> kako se za inštalacijo v terminalu prijavim kot drug uporabnik?
<Sky[x]> login user
<Sky[x]> su user
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: kako iz 11.04 nazaj na 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5074/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://pastebin.com/DEcDLRDs
<Pepelka> chat.exe - Pastebin.com
<nafisa> nihčeeeee
<nafisa> mihče ***
<miha> naaaaafisa :)
<miha> sm skor maaaaaaaafisa napisu :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<nafisa> dokler ne pišeš fista namest festa ...
<nafisa> je vse ql
<nafisa> :D
<miha> kdo je na droidu tle? :D
<Sky[x]> jst ne :)
<nafisa> fak, sm že mislila, da sem telefon pozabla u kafiču
<CrazyLemon> tko ja..pohval se da si bla v kafiču
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> waw ... pod kaficem zvim, jebote
<Sky[x]> a to si hotla rect pod swinger kaficem al barom ? :D
<miha> :)
<miha> ni hotla rect
<CrazyLemon> dej mi en dvojni Threesome pa Gang Bang sendvič prosim
<CrazyLemon> a je neki takega v tem kafiču?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> Statistically 3 out of 4 involved usually enjoy gang-bang experience.
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> pod navadnim kaficem zivim
<CrazyLemon> miha :))
<nafisa> lol, miha
<nafisa> ni, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> v tem kafiču se ne da sendviča dobit
<nafisa> majo sam pijačo
<CrazyLemon> pol pa saks
<Sky[x]> pjaco pa sex sam to se da dobit :D
<nafisa> maš mercator minutp hoje proč ... če lih na zeleno naletiš na prehodu za pešce
<nafisa> kak sex?
<nafisa> tipi ... dejte si ga zdrkat
<nafisa> da naute takih butastih vn meta
<nafisa> l
<Sky[x]> ce si sama rekla
<CrazyLemon> pust jo..zdej se fino dela
<Sky[x]> da mas flat nad tem swing klubom ?
<nafisa> nisem rekla
<nafisa> rekla sem, fa imam sobo pod kafičem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: kako iz 11.04 nazaj na 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5074/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/po-filmsko-ukradli-tovornjak-murinih-oblek.html
<Pepelka> Po filmsko ukradli tovornjak Murinih oblek
<nafisa> lol
<alyosha> vodiš ti zdj bojo ugiru obleke poceni:D
<alyosha> bogdan kje je
<alyosha> da zrihta kašno:D
<nafisa> ne rabm nvm kakih oblek ...
<nafisa> js bi kake hude čevlje
<nafisa> korupcijaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> fak ju amerikano
<nafisa> D:
<nafisa> ni čudn, da piton 100 kil tehta ... če pa 50 kil požre
<uni4dfx> boring
<uni4dfx> a gre kdo na pir
<nafisa> js grem na pir ...
<CrazyLemon> js ne grem
<nafisa> ampak kle ... 5 m proč od postle
<CrazyLemon> no uni4dfx ..nafisa GRE na pir..k je ZRAVN POSTLE
<CrazyLemon> you get the idea?
<nafisa> oh, CrazyLemon ... bučko :)
<CrazyLemon> right..js sm bučko..ker ti maš pir zravn postle
<CrazyLemon> rriiiiiiight
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon i don't get it
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx you will when you get there
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<uni4dfx> prov grem pa sam v bar
<miha> zdj inštaliram  mint debian v virtualbox..
<miha> lep design
<nafisa> fuck a duck
<miha> :)
<miha> hm ta rumkola.. sm zaspan ratu :)
<vatts> :D
<vatts> potem Å¡e nisi sprobal jegerkole :D
<miha> tud sm ze kdaj :D
<miha> tale mint debian je dokaj simpaticn :)
<Sky[x]> ej na tole se prjavte :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<miha> juhu
<sasa84> oj mihko ;)
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga? ;)
<Sky[x]> lp g33ks
<miha> sasa84: marsikaj ;)
<sasa84> to pa lepo slišat ;)
<Sky[x]> ihc: si kej paesal pol tist ?
<miha> ?
<sasa84> lol
<miha> wtf
<Sky[x]> mihc: si kej parsal pol tist ?
<miha> 1. kak mihc? 2. kaj to?
<Sky[x]> miha* :D
<miha> skajči ne se zezat
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<miha> a neplacnike to? nism vidu, da si poslal
<Sky[x]> sej nism nic poslal :D
<sasa84> christooss, :*
<christooss> oj sasa84
<sasa84> hej ;)
<christooss> kako si
<sasa84> ma bo :)
<sasa84> ti?
<christooss> ravno sem s Å¡ihta
<sasa84> Å¡ele?
<christooss> tako da sem rahlo do pretežno zjeban
<sasa84> kaj pa delaš?
<sasa84> to pa verjamem
<christooss> ma pice furam
<christooss> upam, da ne več dolg
<christooss> :(
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> tud moj bratranc jih
<christooss> pač gimnazijski maturant job :)
<CrazyLemon> gimnazijski maturant pece pice...razvaža jih pa poklicni maturant...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> poklicni maturant..haha :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no no ;)
<sasa84> kaj pa ti delaš crazy?
<CrazyLemon> kaj no no ti pedofilka ti
<CrazyLemon> nč..čudim se uri
<sasa84> pedofilka?? zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> ob tej uri ponavadi spim
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 baje nedolžne mlade fante pecaš
<Sky[x]> kaj pa delas na delovni dan dopoldne  ? :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si vidla fotko na g+ ??
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon ... dons sm bla pa s fantom starim skor 40 let pa 3 puncami od 30-34 ;)
<sasa84> nism vidla crazy
<CrazyLemon> ah..oldie gang bang
<CrazyLemon> fajn!
<sasa84> a un lulek ? :Å P
<CrazyLemon> lulek????
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> KRUH JE!
<CrazyLemon> z makom!
<christooss> kruh z makom? wierd
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> no..makova semena
<sasa84> crazy, zkaj maš ti same take gay fore no? :P
<christooss> hehe
<christooss> CrazyLemon sej vem kva si mislu
<CrazyLemon> christooss vem da si vedu sam tok da veš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> LOL
<christooss> kruh z makovimi semeni? wierd :P
<sasa84> christooss, v obliki lulčka :P
<christooss> dej nej mi en invajt pošlje za g+
<christooss> sasa84 to ni wierd :)
<christooss> če je CrazyLemon to postal
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> mail dej na pvt
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> christooss, pa pol Å¡e mene dodej u kroge ;)
<sasa84> sej me ma crazy kt frendico. :P
<christooss> sem bil en mesec off internet
<CrazyLemon> done
<sasa84> we all missed you :)
<christooss> pa se je res sgodil :)
<christooss> CrazyLemon tnx
<sasa84> zdj pa grem telefonart s prjatlco...se mave ful za zment :P
<Sky[x]> opala :P
<sasa84> kaj si kšna misl d je blo k je en tko reku in tko naredu... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 we do not care!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> bye bye ;)
<Grega> bastard
<Grega> zdaj bo pa jokala
<CrazyLemon> to je saša..to ni nafisa
<christooss> :)
<Grega> bastard
<CrazyLemon> sam nehi!
<Grega> :(
<Grega> zdaj bom pa jokal se jaz
<CrazyLemon> cry me a river!
<CrazyLemon> and i'll build you a bridge <3
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> grem spat..se vidi da že dolg nism bil ob enajstih pokonc
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<Grega> kaj je s tabo zadnje case?
<Grega> zakaj hodis tak hitro spat?
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti že enkrat...iščem zlato uro!
 * CrazyLemon off
<Grega> :S
<miha> heh
<christooss> a tale g+ dela počas al men net jeba
<miha> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gRXpwT6i1ho/TkL8Hq3vd8I/AAAAAAAAiEI/WqeegTl_0mU/TechSeenByTech.png
<zgaga> Dans sm zacel delat v C# program za elektronsko redovalnico
<zgaga> Rabo bi idejo za se kako malo bolj simpl stvar
<christooss> ideja: don't do it
<zgaga> ?
<christooss> to je najbol simpl :P
<zgaga> nasledn teden mam razgovor pa rabim reference
<miha> zgaga: nared neki kr rabis, kr rabijo mama/ata/teta/stric/kolega/sosed/ubuntu-si
<miha> če uspeš pol to prevest še z mono, si pa itak car
<miha> zgaga: pac najboljs da naredis kej prakticnega za nekoga, ki ga poznas..  krkol.. ker pr razvoju softwara je bistveno, da ves kdo so tvoji uporabniki
<miha> torej, ce ata pravi, da je kul aplikacija, nima profesor kej morit
<miha> oz sefe
<miha> oz kdorkol
<miha> najslabs je delat aplikacijo ko jo noben ne rabi :D
<miha> to hocm rect
 * miha bo tih
<zgaga> carsko je to, da lahka dostopas do .mdb access datoteke preko sql-a in v C# ter tudi v javi
<miha> jah, prek odbc dela mdb sam na winsih.. za ostale platforme pa ta lib kr pomaga http://jackcess.sourceforge.net/ .. razn form je skor vse
<Pepelka> Jackcess - Java Library for MS Access
<miha> lahk beres/spreminjas podatke.. strukture baze pa ne mors
<miha> enkrat se zezal, pa naredu v javi .mdb editor http://sourceforge.net/projects/jackedit/ :)
<Pepelka> Jackedit | Download Jackedit software for free at SourceForge.net
<miha> s tem libom
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-14
<bogdanov> ooo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kako iz 11.04 nazaj na 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5074/new/posts/
<nafisa> kako ... sformatiras pa nalozis 10.10 :D
<christooss_> nafisa sam daš cd not
<CrazyLemon> jutro
 * CrazyLemon is home alone :$
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj boš mel home party, ko si sam doma?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: kako iz 11.04 nazaj na 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5074/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne..užival bom v miru ter tišini
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<miha> da b buh dau ane .. :D
<Grega> a obvlada kdo flash (rtmpd, flex, ..)?
<CrazyLemon> ne...ampak vem pa olupit krompir!
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to je skor bolj uporabno kot flash :P
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj za vraga mi ostanejo fajli na usbju
<CrazyLemon> tudi po tem ko jih zbrišem
<CrazyLemon> ostanejo v datoteki .Trash
<vatts> izprazni "koš"
<CrazyLemon> sm..X krat
<CrazyLemon> pa ne jebe
<CrazyLemon> ampak format pa jebe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<vatts> hmm...
<vatts> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> ane :)
<vatts> windows vem da ma tisto recycler foro
<vatts> ampak jst mam jo na ključku disablano :D
<vatts> brb
<CrazyLemon> tudi v košu ko sm bil..in sm hotu en fajl zbrisat
<CrazyLemon> mi ni pustilo :)
<nafisa> to se men tud dela, če dam delete ...
<nafisa> shift+delete si sprobal?
<CrazyLemon> vidiš!
<CrazyLemon> to pa nism
<CrazyLemon> le kje si bila prej?!?!
<nafisa> Å¡efu sem pomagala banane nest v avto
<CrazyLemon> ah.."banane"..gotcha
<CrazyLemon> pršla zaloga?
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/41838_tnb0j/bananas.jpg
<nafisa> 3 ogromne Å¡katle banan je nabavu
<nafisa> zdej so pa ostale
<CrazyLemon> anyway
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog za kosilo ?
<nafisa> porova juha, paradižnikova solata, popečen krompirček z zelenjavno prilogo :)
<nafisa> za sladico pa jagodni sladoled
<CrazyLemon> dej Å¡e mal pretiravaj
<nafisa> kaj ... taka kosila jst delam ...
<nafisa> sicer ponavad za celo familijo
<nafisa> če pa že ne to ... pa tu zase pa mi večino itak šef poje
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga je juho ko je zunaj 30° C ?
<nafisa> jst
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/whD7u.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> marija
<nafisa> pol sem pa js weirdo
<nafisa> no, CrazyLemon ... da še tebe vprašam ...
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/42186_jmkuv/ceveljci.png kaki se ti zdijo?
<vatts> <nafisa> Å¡efu sem pomagala banane nest v avto
<vatts> :D
<vatts> kdo pa še dela v nedeljo, bejž no bejž
<vatts> pa Å¡e na velki Å¡maren (!)
<nafisa> jutr je
<CrazyLemon> kul..pa še če bi jih mela tista v modri latex oblekci bi bili še bl kul :p
<nafisa> ja, in delamo tud v nedeljo čez dan ...
<vatts> nafisa, no pa dans je ndelja
<vatts> NE DEL JA
<vatts> Ne delam zaj
<vatts> :D
<vatts> jaz*
<nafisa> sploh, če v četrtek prideta 2 poskočni nizozemki
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pics pls
<nafisa> sam mal
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/42202_yi9w1/dsc04546.jpg
<nafisa> mislis vijolcni, CrazyLemon ?
<miha> mmm
<CrazyLemon> holy burito
<CrazyLemon> res sta poskocni
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/33441_h9p4r/3041_416318_1237437105_.jpg
<nafisa> burito?
<nafisa> kako veš, da ju je on zrihtu?
<miha> ?
<nafisa> miha, kaj ti ni jasno?
<nafisa> tip, ko ju je zrihtu, ma tak nick
<miha> :)
<miha> kak pa crazy to ve?
<nafisa> to sem tud jst vprašala
 * CrazyLemon knows stuff
<nafisa> snuff tud? :P
<vatts> evo dejte mi hitri info
<vatts> kak izvem keri /dev/sda(hda,...) je moja CF kartica prek usb čitalca
<vatts> rabim za DD :)
<nafisa> zarad hitrega info si spremenu nick?
<vatts> ne
<CrazyLemon> mount ?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, uno shift+del je pomagal?
<vatts> z windowsa sem sklopil chat (ZNC spremenil nick na "off"), se rebootal v linux, kjer sem se povezal, zato spet spremenil nick :)
<vatts> torej
<vatts> CrazyLemon, thx
<vatts> da vidimo :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa npe
<nafisa> pol pa nvm
<CrazyLemon> ni pomagal ker nism niti probal
<CrazyLemon> ker sm že formatiral usb
<vatts> /dev/sdc1
<vatts> CrazyLemon, thx
<CrazyLemon> vatts no thx required
 * CrazyLemon poslje vatts-u račun za storitve
<miha> matr zdj pa pucat.. kuhno :(
 * miha pacek
<CrazyLemon> miha a sta bili nizozemki na obisku?
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si tist pacek
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> ne
<vatts> CrazyLemon, nau Å¡lo :P
<miha> ja
<miha> :D
<nafisa> uuu, miha je pacek
<nafisa> sem mislila, da je samo gašper pacek
<miha> jah že več kot 2 dni nism posode pomil
<miha> pa take :(
<CrazyLemon> pomivalni stroj ftw :)
<nafisa> pujs!
<miha> :P
<nafisa> ko bi te saša dobila v roke ...
<nafisa> jao jao
<vatts> ghost@Ghost:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/home/ghost/back.iso
<vatts> kopira CFko v back.iso
<vatts> ane? =)
<nafisa> duheeecccc
<nafisa> ne mene gledat ... jst ne vem ;:D
<vatts> ti vse veš
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> ne?
<vatts> ja ja :P
<CrazyLemon> em..prašaš če kopiraš v back.iso PO TEM ko si že vpisal ta ukaz?
<nafisa> loh ti pa svetujem, kere kondome kupuj, če prideš na testiranje, na kere lubrikante v kondomih si mogoče alergičen ... no, saj to na polikliniki delajo ... js pol sam povem, kero kondomi majo ker lubrikant :P
<vatts> CrazyLemon, ja
<vatts> :D
<vatts> if as input folder
<vatts> file*
<vatts> of as output file? =D
<vatts> ghost@Ghost:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/home/ghost/beckhoff.iso
<vatts> 2001825+0 zapisov na vhodu
<vatts> 2001825+0 zapisov na izhodu
<vatts> 1024934400 bajtov (1,0 GB) prepisanih, 779,059 s, 1,3 MB/s
<vatts> whee :D
<vatts> hmm
<vatts> hej, nastavi si ta-pa-ta-(pro)gram
<vatts> Nemorem
<vatts> zakaj, kaj maš poln disk?
<vatts> ne, na linux sem.
<nafisa> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kako iz 11.04 nazaj na 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5074/new/posts/
<nafisa> hahaha ... js sm tud fant od fare :D
<nafisa> ej, vprašanje ... kako se da na skypu oddaljeno namizje poslat?
<nafisa> še čik al pa 2 ... pol pa adijo ljubljana ... no, šiška
<nafisa> ajde
<nafisa> bay
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<napsy> lp
<napsy> ma nic kaj
<CrazyLemon> true that :)
<CrazyLemon> neki bi si kupu..pa ne vem kaj...i feel the need to spend money
<napsy> iPad :)
<CrazyLemon> no..ne mislim metat dnarja stran :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi si že želel tablico bi si kupu raje transformerja :)
<miha> gallaxytab
<CrazyLemon> 10.1v je crap..10.1 pa ni v prodaji in še dolg ga ne bo...drugač pa..niso zame te tablice..razn transformerja ne vidim ravno kaj preveč funkcionalnosti
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<alyosha> CrazyLemon as tu
<alyosha> al niisi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nisem
<alyosha> lažimir
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> povej kaj da gledam smo končali mentalista
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> neki u tem stilu?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ti si CMDB
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> suits si poglej
<CrazyLemon> komaj se je začelo
<CrazyLemon> samo je res kul
<Skyx-mobile> cmdb ?
<CrazyLemon> crazy movie database
<CrazyLemon> i guess
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> you guessed right
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ja ma če je komaj začelo ne pride u postev:D
<alyosha> usaaaj 1 sezona da je
<CrazyLemon> poglej si človek
<CrazyLemon> 8 sezon
<CrazyLemon> po 40min
<CrazyLemon> dovolj ti je za en teden
<CrazyLemon> 8 epizod*
<CrazyLemon> pa gledaš entourage ?
<CrazyLemon> pa breaking bad?
<alyosha> lol 8 epizod zau en teden:D ti si pa res optimist:D
<alyosha> 2 dnibolj
<alyosha> max 3
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi to je nekaj
<alyosha> entourage gledam tko usaketolko
<alyosha> ma neki za gledat z curo rabim
<CrazyLemon> burn notice ?
<alyosha> njej ni entourage ql
<alyosha> burn notice?
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> neki kao detektivi
<alyosha> samo da je tko
<alyosha> zanimivo
<alyosha> ne neki CSI
<CrazyLemon> tvoja cura je čudna
<alyosha> mentalist na primer je zakon
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo smo pogledali 3 sezone u 10 dneh:D
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj vi samo ležite v postli in gledate filme?
<CrazyLemon> prekleta mularija
<CrazyLemon> pejta raje neki delat
<CrazyLemon> miha si mogoče že probal TipkeSi?
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> !g burn notice
<Pepelka> Burn Notice (TV Series 2007– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0810788/
<alyosha> ma kaj to je tko kr "resno"
<alyosha> ni kao psych monk mentalist?
<CrazyLemon> ni tko resno
<alyosha> ne?
<CrazyLemon> poglej si trailer
<alyosha> da vidimo
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube burn notice season five
<Pepelka> Project Free TV :: Burn Notice :: Season 5 http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/burn_notice/season_5.html
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:youtube.com burn notice season five
<Pepelka> Latest - Download YouTube Videos to MP4,FLV,MP3,AAC - JackYouTube.com http://www.jackyoutube.com/latest/season.html
<CrazyLemon> da ti jebem ženo
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:www.youtube.com burn notice season five
<Pepelka> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?q=inurl:www.youtube.com+burn+notice+season+five&amp;hl=sl&amp;prmd=ivns
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> sj je na IMDB trailer
<CrazyLemon> ma ne za peto sezono
<CrazyLemon> ta je zdej
<alyosha> ma ja kaj bom začel gledat peto sezono jebemte
<alyosha> od 1. pa dalje
<CrazyLemon> če boš prvo epizodo gledal
<CrazyLemon> boš mislu da je "resno"
<alyosha> ah jebeš to pol nemoram začet gledat pete človek
<CrazyLemon> vem da ne
<CrazyLemon> samo boš lažje gledal prvih par resnih epizod
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ja ce nas prva ne preprica ne bo nič:D
<alyosha> pizda kaj bi lahko gledali jaoo
<CrazyLemon> dej..bunch of weirdos
<alyosha> !g bunch of weirdos
<Pepelka> We&#39;re All A Bunch Of Weirdos | Serene Journey http://www.serenejourney.com/2010/02/were-all-a-bunch-of-weirdos/
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi karkoli gledala
<CrazyLemon> hodta malo vn
<CrazyLemon> na zrak!
<alyosha> smo bli:D
<CrazyLemon> ma premalo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> Bunch of weirdos??
<alyosha> ne najde tega mona
<alyosha> kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> hodi v kopalnico
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej v ogledalo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo je useless tale wlan na sinope-u
<CrazyLemon> tko da grem gledat film
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<nafisa> ka je zaj to?
<nafisa> google ne dela?
<nafisa> mislim ... gmail
<zgaga> evo, koncal sm elektronsko redovalnico
<miha> bravo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] PZUFIC: Neenakomerno delovanje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5075/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] PZUFIC: Swap  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5073/new/posts/
<Grega> I can't get no!
<Grega> oh, no, no, no...
<uni4dfx> pridte amnesio gledat
<uni4dfx> http://www.synchtube.com/r/KT8p
<Pepelka> synchtube - Enjoy synchronized Videos With Friends
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-06
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Nvidiin zaprti gonilnik vsebuje veliko varnostno ranljivost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38624/#p38624
<CrazyLemon> 11 ura in že 32°          gaddemit global warming
<dhbiker> samo jamrate
<Bilko> je kakšna alternativa LibreOfficu?
<lynxlynxlynx> openoffice
<Bilko> noče mi stiskat več kot par vrstic
<lynxlynxlynx> calligra naj bi hitro napredovala
<Bilko> openoffice ne najde v programskem središču
<lynxlynxlynx> za goffice pa ne vem, ampak najbrž nima komercialnega backinga
<Bilko> bom calligra probal
<CrazyLemon> "i'm a mac genius" "what do you do?" "mostly i clean semen out of laptops"
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1523-1: NVIDIA graphics drivers vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1523-1/
<alyosha> pizda zakaj mi ne kaže userliste ob strani!?
<lynxlynxlynx> karma
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nisi dal dovolj $$
<alyosha> sem porihtal
<alyosha> nevem kako je možno da se mi je skrčlo okno
<alyosha> ko da bi ga nekdo zmanjšal tolko da se ga ni vidlo več
<alyosha> ugalvnem ti še kaj delaš al si že končal za letos?
<CrazyLemon> ma neki napol
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> moramo se dobit da ti dam €€€
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> ker ti nebom nakazoval ker nimam ineta na pošto pa sigurno ne bom šow:)
<CrazyLemon> in ti si mi kao nek biznis men..pha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> http://torrentfreak.com/demonoid-busted-as-a-gift-to-the-united-states-government-120806/
<Pepelka73> Demonoid Busted As A Gift To The United States Government | TorrentFreak
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: Samodejni zagon domače mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38625/#p38625
<CrazyLemon> good old demonoid
<dhbiker> hvalabogu da sem se preselil n newsgroup :)))
<dhbiker> na*
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil gor ko je bil Å¡e free registration
<dhbiker> newsgroup ?
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu takoj ko so ga odprli :D
<CrazyLemon> demonoid
<dhbiker> aja demonoid
<dhbiker> xD
<dhbiker> a jebiga
<dhbiker> tak se bo začelo
<dhbiker> nažalost
<dhbiker> prvo vse public pometat dol
<dhbiker> potem pa Å¡e privte
<dhbiker> private*
<CrazyLemon> ne bo :)
<dhbiker> we will see
<dhbiker> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo kakšno idejo koliko bi stal en klon tetrisa v flash al pa html5?
<lynxlynxlynx> za sestavit mislim
<lynxlynxlynx> jst se s tem ne ukvarjam, ampak mogoče bo priložnost za komu zrihtat projektič
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx js sm ga enkrat spisu v javascriptu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa seveda da je slikovni
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx http://bojler.ath.cx/dev/tetris/tetris.php
<Pepelka73> Tetris
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu bi šlo za malo drugačno stvar, ampak s tetrisom je najlažje razložit
<uni4dfx> not perfect, sm hotu sam demonstrirat da se da brez raznih flešov
<lynxlynxlynx> zagotovo pa sam običen html ne bi bil dovolj zaradi oblikovalskih zahtev
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak najbrž ni tak problem naredit, da ti pada en <img>
<uni4dfx> ma ja itak, karkol
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, te zanima?
<uni4dfx> me firbc matra, ampak problem je da zdeje do konc avgusta nimam praktično nič cajta ker morm diplomo dokončat :D
<uni4dfx> in seveda diplomirat
<lynxlynxlynx> deadline bo/bi začetek septembra, tako da škoda
<lynxlynxlynx> je en sejem
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa še ena predelava v igri, zato ves čas o pogojnikih
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, kolk bi računal? jaz bi čez palec ocenil, da je za ene 3-4k (en košček za oblikovalca)
<uni4dfx> težko rečem k nevem kej dost o tem kaj bi se delal
<lynxlynxlynx> predstavljaj si, da moraš tale tetris še spolirat, dodat grafiko pa razne social sharing neumnosti za rezultate
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx a bi mogu bit multiplayer po možnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<uni4dfx> pol pa 3-4k ne zveni tok mal :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pod 20/h se nikomur ne splača, razen študentariji; so pa ure mogoče precenjene
<lynxlynxlynx> protip: ljudje ne vejo kako (ne)zahtevno je programiranje ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://votebin.appspot.com/UI57HXZG/results
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, which linux distro...pa je tm windows 7 :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj naj ti druzga rečem kot..shit happens :D
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> hej sasa84
<uni4dfx> a si vedela da uporabljam Arch Linux *wink*wink*
<sasa84> juhu uni4dfx
<sasa84> arch?
<uni4dfx> dammit to je biu moj najbolši pickup line za dekleta
<sasa84> to ni nč...če bi bil res g33k, bi mel gentoo 'na roke' :P
<uni4dfx> haha
<sasa84> :)))
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/bJ0we       <- best response ever
<Pepelka73> LIKE A BOSS - Imgur
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> car
<uni4dfx> čeprov v iraku niti nebi smel bit problem jih zares najt 24
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx problem je naj tako k ji srce ne dela "tik tak tik tak - piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip booooooooooooooom" :p
<uni4dfx> ah kje
<uni4dfx> sj nimajo kr vsi dnarja za eksploziv :D
<CrazyLemon> sej nerabi met dnarja..sam čudnega bratranca k jo omami ter ji zrihta "urco" :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..LN
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-07
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity/
<Pepelka73> Google Gravity
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/08/apple-amazon-mat-honan-hacking/
<Pepelka73> How Apple and Amazon Security Flaws Led to My Epic Hacking | Gadget Lab | Wired.com
<dhbiker> google gravity
<dhbiker> ?
<dhbiker> ah to
<CrazyLemon> to ja!
<CrazyLemon> 15 dni počnite naslednje:
<CrazyLemon> 1. Ob 6.00 popijte Å¡tiri litre tople morske vode
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> ob 6.15 bruhajte kot vidra
<CrazyLemon> ob 7.00 obiščite zdravnika zaradi dehidracije
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pomoje je bol prijetno it na Å¡iht :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx hm? :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, se strinjam :)
<sasa84> ma ta CrazyLemon pa same take najde, d bi se zmuznu :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, veš...al jaz sem ga že povabla na drink a ne... pa 1x veter piha, drugič mame ni doma, tretjič krompir pobirajo, četrtič zelje ribe za ozimnico... ma nimaš kej :S
<sasa84> riba*
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> ja vem tak pač je :D
<uni4dfx> sj sm tud js mu že reku če gre na pir
<uni4dfx> in vse tiho je bilo :D
<lupastro> ne pride ker sta preškrta, povabita ga na jastoga z rezanci na rdeče al pa na odojka s krompirjem v pečici....
<sasa84> no kul... uni4dfx, če je tebe zavrnu, pol vrjetn ni mal tko...pinki a veš :))) jst sm se že mal ustrašla :)))
<lupastro> :D
<uni4dfx> sasa84 exactly, problem je k kr vse zavrne
<uni4dfx> lupastro to pa Å¡e nismo probal
<sasa84> lupastro, kaj pa ti veš kaj bi po pijači dobu ^^
<lupastro> sasa84:  mogoče pa se boji, da bo moral plačat račun?! :)
<sasa84> hahaha :))
<lupastro> uni4dfx: probaj, mogoče ga izvabite iz kamre :D
<uni4dfx> lupastro poke him with a stick
<lupastro> electric?
<sasa84_> jst sm tud tko vabla ubuntulog_ ven...pa nč odgovoru, še slikce sm mu pošilala... pol pa zvem d tip sploh ne obstaja a veš :P
<sasa84_> damn, kdo me je skinu dol :P
<lupastro> LOL
<lupastro> it wasn't me
<sasa84_> zdj pa šibam jst še mal južno pogledat ;)
<sasa84_> pridni bodte fantje ;)
<lupastro> greš na hrvaško?
<lupastro> enako ;)
<lupastro> aja btw jaz sem vedno ful priden
<sasa84_> lupastro, južno - kosilo :)))
<lupastro> južino
<lupastro> :)
<sasa84_> pr nas je južna :D
<lupastro> delaš balkansko kosilo? :)
<lupastro> pizza bi bla že zahodna
<sasa84_> lol...sploh ne :)
<lupastro> pojdi :)
<sasa84_> rižotka bo
<lupastro> hehe
<lupastro> mmm
<lupastro> gobice?
<sasa84_> ne, tokrat ne bo jurčkov...
<sasa84_> :)
<lupastro> ampaaak?
<lynxlynxlynx> glivice
<sasa84_> druga zelenjava ^^
<lupastro> hehe
<sasa84_> lynxlynxlynx, glivice LOOOL
<sasa84_> nč...čafči ;)
<lupastro> papa
<lupastro> lynxlynxlynx:  mogoče pa bo dala canesten v rižoto, da ne bo gljivic :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je treba Å¡e kej dodat za okus
<uni4dfx> fak kok so KDEjevci zabiti
<uni4dfx> "hurr durr KDE iz best u no criticise muh desktap"
<uni4dfx> nč čudnga da je tako napol dokončano sranje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ mmm..zelje :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gifsoup.com/view2/1215774/elevator-impatience-o.gif
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> idiot
<alyosha> pffff
<alyosha> huuud model
<uni4dfx> uf ta je pa že stara
<alyosha> 25.08.2010
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jeb**a ..ne morem pregledat vseh novosti na internetu v enem dnevu :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, lol
<yang> o CrazyLemon sranje haha
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/527241_466720580013894_1792230743_n.jpg        ahahaha NSFW
<uni4dfx> What the fuck http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/08/06/beware-tech-abandoners-people-without-facebook-accounts-are-suspicious/
<Pepelka73> Beware, Tech Abandoners. People Without Facebook Accounts Are 'Suspicious.' - Forbes
<uni4dfx> Če nimaš facebooka si potencialen morilec
<uni4dfx> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> eden od kriterijev
<lynxlynxlynx> men se zdi čist logično in smiselno
<lynxlynxlynx> če stotine miljonov uporablja fb, potem si res mal drugačen
<lynxlynxlynx> dodaš še deset drugih pozitivnih slabih indicev pa je
<uni4dfx> ti povem v čem je fora
<uni4dfx> na živce jim gre ker niso vsi navadne ovce
<uni4dfx> to gre raznim oblastem v nos
<uni4dfx> da te nimajo tm v arhivu
<uni4dfx> tiste k izstopajo je pa treba zatret
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da je prikladno, ne bi pa prenapihoval novice
<uni4dfx> fajn bi bla novica k bi trdila da so facebook uporabniki kurbice k dajejo svoje osebne podatke pimpom (lastnikom facebooka) zato da jih lahko tržijo
<lupastro> sej te tržijo tudi, ko greš kupovat s petrol klub, tuš klub, nevemkaj klub kartico in si nabiraš točke
<lupastro> eno prošnjo za pomoč bi imel
<lupastro> probam instalirat ubuntu 10.10 na en starejši pc, not je ATI 6XXX grafična s 64MB rama in mi vedno vrže signal out of range opozorilo na monitorju, četudi vpišem na začetku nomodeset...
<LorD_DDooM> Ketra ATi grafična naj bi bila to? Če se prav spomnim so bili prvi Radeoni 7xxx, prej pa Rage serije, 6xxx se ne spomnim
<lupastro> ne vem točno katera je, ker jo imam not v PC-u možno da je 7xxx, je na agp vodilu
<LorD_DDooM> x600 je bil, samo ti so imeli 128+ MB vrama
<lupastro> ne ne
<lupastro> je Å¡e ta stara serija
<lupastro> sem Å¡el v root, bom probal z dpkg-reconfigure
<lupastro> nope, vseeno zalavfa grafiko....za popeenit, se ne morem spomnit kako sem rešil ta problem včasih :/
<lynxlynxlynx> driver = vesa
<lupastro> radeon 7500 je grafična
<lupastro> lynxlynxlynx:  pro bootu kot opcija namesto nomodeset?
<lynxlynxlynx> za boot bi mogl bit vseeno, dokler te ne sili v modesetting
<lynxlynxlynx> za x sem mislil
<lupastro> mi noče niti v installer it
<lupastro> na začetku lahko izberem jezik in pol je to
<lupastro> hmmm
<lynxlynxlynx> a nima text mode sploh al kaj?
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 12.10 je na voljo za prevajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38626/#p38626
<lupastro> ima sam moram po zagnat boot oz. instalacijo ročno
<CrazyLemon> alternative cd ftw :)
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> alternativa je fliknit stran stare računalnike in vzet prve netbooke za 50€ kjer ni težav
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://plus.google.com/u/0/100585555255542998765/posts/4QwUDqm8De9
<Pepelka73> Google Chrome – Google + - Our series of sporting doodles takes a leap into action…
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kewl, hvala
<zdobersek> uh-huh, dela.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek d0h
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislu sem v WebKitGTK+
<zdobersek> mkay
<uni4dfx> Haha, ravnokar sm ugotovu zakaj se ne da izklopt shutter zvoka od fotoaparatu na Samsung Android telefonih
<uni4dfx> od fotoaparata*
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si probal met potiho telefon? :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Å¡e zmer je zvok
<zdobersek> to je anticreep garancija
<uni4dfx> zdobersek bingo
<uni4dfx> zato ker v koreji majo s tem ful problemov :D
<zdobersek> lol
<uni4dfx> na podzemni vsi slikajo dekleta pod mini krilci
<CrazyLemon> to so bl japonci kot korejci :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon isto :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx right ... :>
<uni4dfx> v seulu majo policijo na podzemni zarad tega ;)
<uni4dfx> na vlakih
<CrazyLemon> v seulu imajo policijo na podzemni pika   :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem na zrak
<CrazyLemon> lp bbs, ttyl,tc,w/e
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ah ta CrazyLemon se s5 dela norca
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma dobro ma kaj bi rad
<CrazyLemon> da ti pridem dol psa ugrabit al kaj
<CrazyLemon> pol boš pa joko :D
<sasa84_> a ljoši ma unga mejhnga kužata?
<CrazyLemon> ma uno grdo kosmato ščene ja
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, maš ti kšno žvad doma?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ mam mačko ki ni moja :D
<CrazyLemon> jo pa hranim in se nonstop zadržuje na našem vrtu..pa pridna je..ker je enkrat odgnala kačo pred mano :P
<zdobersek> enmal pussy si izpadu.
<lynxlynxlynx> pussy pussy protection programme
<sasa84_> lynxlynxlynx, LOL
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek honestly..i do not care.. to je edini pameten razlog zakaj je dobro imeti mačko :D
<zdobersek> still, that's some loyal pussy!
<CrazyLemon> and there arent a lot of those around!
<sasa84_> ooo, mucica mogla brant pusico :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kakšna kača pa je bla? anakonda, mamba,... belouška?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon i'm with u on this one. js mam tud mačko doma
<uni4dfx> cats ftw
<sasa84_> uni4dfx, jst mam tud mačko...je moja, jo futram, kopam, njeno posodo pomivam, sekret pucam... :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx cats sux
<CrazyLemon> razn če niso koristne...kot v tem primeru :D
<sasa84_> oo, moja greta je top Å¡it muca ;))
<sasa84_> to je dobr slišat ^^7
<sasa84_> top Å¡it muca :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ tudi js bi bil top šit če bi me nekdo futral pa kopal
<sasa84_> looool
<sasa84_> ma CrazyLemon no... tis že tko top šit...
 * sasa84_ zardi...
 * CrazyLemon zardi...
<lynxlynxlynx> now kiss
<CrazyLemon> :*
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84_> :*
 * sasa84_ Å¡e bl nerodn...
<CrazyLemon> *^^*
<sasa84_> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<sasa84> zdj pa je vse tih :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zihr onanira na "top Å¡it muca"
<CrazyLemon> ZIHR!
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> LN
<sasa84> http://funniespet.com/cute-scottish-fold-kittens.html
<sasa84> tole je top Å¡it muca!
<Pepelka73> Cute Scottish Fold Kittens | Funny Pet Wallpapers - Cute pet, funny pet, puppies, kittens, price, wallpaper
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuZzDDHDRqM
<Pepelka73> Penny and Sheldon Singing "Soft Kitty"      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> thats one smokin' kitty :>
 * CrazyLemon off
<uni4dfx> a ni zoprno kadar iščeš neki v japonščini pa ti najde same kitajske stvari zato k uporablajo iste pismenke
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-08
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek :)
<sasa84> o lynxlynxlynx :
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> jutro lupastro, že vstal? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<lupastro> jutro
<lupastro> a seveda, vsak dan ob 5:28 :)
<zdobersek> gmornin
<sasa84> 5:28? :)
<sasa84> kje si pa to uro najdu? a da še 2 minutki poležiš? :)
<CrazyLemon> 2min da se obleče
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/hackberry-a10-60-developer-board-launches-06-08-2012/
<Pepelka73> Hackberry A10 $60 Developer Board Launches | Geeky Gadgets
<lupastro> sasa84: 2 minutki, da se spravim iz postelje, sej veš da je treba vedno met rezervo...praktično sem pokonci ob 5:30 :D
<ziga555> Dober dan
<uni4dfx> omg ne morem verjet v LibreOffice so dejansko poenostavl oštevilčevanje strani
<uni4dfx> še enih 25 let pa bo zadeva že skor  uporabna
<CrazyLemon> omg večni optimist omg!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> unproductivity suite
<lupastro> pa kaj ste tečni, za običajno uporabo je libreoffice prav ok
<CrazyLemon> ne prav ok..odličen je :)
<lupastro> če pa želi človek kaj več....lahko al plača al uporablja latex :>
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jaz sem za diplomo BP nrdila različn oštevilčenje
<sasa84> tko je fajn k si nrdiš te sloge...pol pa sam to šopaš
<sasa84> aja...oblubla sm video
<sasa84> sj sm ga že posnela, pol pa sm pogruntala, d bi še nek dodala...in pustila vse skup :P
<lupastro> tc tc
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem imel še največ problem s tabelami...vgnezdene tabele in slike v tabelah pa oblikovanje tabel... še sedaj ne funkcionira kot bi pričakoval.
<uni4dfx> sasa84 diplomo bom js v Latexu delu
<uni4dfx> za to poročilo bedno se mi pa ne lub matrat
<yang> uni4dfx: pokaz pol kaksne slikce kaksen zgledas v latexu
<lupastro> hehe :) črnem
<uni4dfx> yang ba-dum tsss
<sasa84> uni4dfx, v latexu? a ja...jst sm bla kr v trenirki oblečena :P
<uni4dfx> too late te je že yang prehitu
<sasa84> uni4dfx, lol...sploh nism brala :))
<zdobersek> hm http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/apples-case-that-samsung-copied-the-iphone-and-ipad-in-pictures/
<Pepelka73> Apple&#8217;s case that Samsung copied the iPhone and iPad—in pictures | Ars Technica
<uni4dfx> suck it apple
<zdobersek> suck zhe apple!
<dhbiker> Å¡e skoz se dajejo okoli tega ?
<zdobersek> se dolgo se bojo
<dhbiker> lame
<zdobersek> alpake
<zdobersek> I must go now, for the night is dark and full of terror.
 * dhbiker gives zdobersek a big Maglite
<dhbiker> use it well my child.
<dhbiker> :P
<uni4dfx> kako bi prevedu razna imena javanskih classov v slovenščino? a ma sploh smisu?
<dhbiker> pomoje ne
<dhbiker> če že ni prevedeno
<dhbiker> leave it
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj ne, ziher bi izpadlo zabavno
<dhbiker> no ja
<dhbiker> kakor ta koga
<dhbiker> za*
<uni4dfx> preferences so lastnosti al nastavitve?
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa daš možnosti :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB3RK8oQDTo&feature=related ta je sam zate
<Pepelka73> Naj nezgode 2012 / Best fails of 2012      - YouTube
<sasa84> ti rad tako gledaš :)
<CrazyLemon> 00:40 - not funny :p
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon haha "Do you smoke?"
<uni4dfx> made my day :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ta je huda ja :D
<uni4dfx> aja čak sasa84 sm hotu napisat ampak close enough :)
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi bjonda je huda ;)
<uni4dfx> tist ni biu fail, tist je biu win
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> "i pooped myself a little"
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahahahahaha
<uni4dfx> ta video je ko da bi gledu naravno selekcijo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, unca D... wassup?
<sasa84> a ti je blo všeč, k je una žabica papcala mraljice? :P
<zdobersek> I- I FOLLOW
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<marinka> Ti si pa pogosto vesela.
<CrazyLemon> baterije so se pocenili :P
 * CrazyLemon hides 
<CrazyLemon> pocenile*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pst! :P
<sasa84> marinka: a ni lepo, d je èlovk vesel? ;)
<sasa84>  '<
<CrazyLemon> èlovk ? wth!?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> uf, na operi mam irc... zgleda d ni pravo kodiranje :)
<sasa84> ¾ æ¹ ð
<CrazyLemon> opera
<CrazyLemon> seriously?
<CrazyLemon> a bi res rada ban ?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sj bi ti povedala zkaj sm na opera ircu...ma bi dobila res ban :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je narobe z opero? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> nič
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMas0tWc0sg
<Pepelka73> Kim Dotcom raid video revealed      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> zdej štekam zakaj američani tok sovražjo polcaje
<lynxlynxlynx> match the threat level? in potem pridejo z avtomatiko
<lynxlynxlynx> za enga takega prašička lovit??
<uni4dfx> 2 helikopterja, FBI, 5 avtov, psi, vse kar češ :D
<uni4dfx> un pa sedi na tleh v sobi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vse in še več!
<CrazyLemon> debian bo sedaj začel privzeto uporabljat xfce
<marinka> No, vsaj ena dobra novica. :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ne pa ne...¹ð¾æè
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i do not understand your opera hieroglyphs
<sasa84> damn..morm zgruntat kje na¹timam :P
<lynxlynxlynx> a do zdaj so gnome?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> ker 'GNOME ne spravjo na en CD'
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.libreoffice.org/download/3-6-new-features-and-fixes/
<Pepelka73> 3.6 New Features and Updates &raquo; LibreOffice
<sasa84> ¹èæ¾
<sasa84> je kul?
<marinka> Lahko noc.
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: ne
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1524-1: WebKit vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1524-1/
<ziga555> Hey
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<dz0ny> :plain
<ziga555> Evo vprašanje
<ziga555> A mi kdo pove kaj je point tega:
<ziga555> http://images.cpcache.com/merchandise/514_230x230_NoPeel.jpg?region=name:FrontCenter,id:31620188,w:16
<lynxlynxlynx> penguins are fat fucks that can't fly?
<ziga555> ??
<ziga555> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> tako jaz razumem tisti del slike
<lynxlynxlynx> dvomim, da je argument kot da je linux bloated
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> Argument je linuxu v prid
<sasa84> hahahahaha, hudaaaa :D
<lynxlynxlynx> daš "eat fat" pa rata še tehnično pravilno z vidika particij :)
<ziga555> No, ampak Å¡e vedno nisem tega zastopil.
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko jemleš dobesedno, če ti bo lažje
<lynxlynxlynx> debel pingvin je živ, okno pa ne in iz tega lahko navlečeš polno primerjav v prid pingvinom
<ziga555> aha
<ziga555> Ma saj Linux je res super, ampak na home pc-ju pa Å¡e vedno uporabljam windows.
<lynxlynxlynx> čist tvoja stvar
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj nisi debel
<lynxlynxlynx> al kaj :D
<ziga555> Hmm, suh pa tudi nisem...
<ziga555> Ma imam nekaj takih programov ki žal ne delujejo na ubuntu...
<ziga555> In potem uporabljam kar windowse
<ziga555> Na svojem strežniku pa seveda peljem gor ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> se obnese?
<ziga555> Windows al pingvin?
<ziga555> Pa kaj hudiča je narobe s tem ubuntu server 12.04?
<ziga555> Sem ravno nastavil keyboard
<ziga555> Sedaj pa je samo vijolčen ekran
<ziga555> in morem zopet čakat 1 uro da se zbudi in me vpraša če prenese ostale fajle z interneta? WTF...
<ziga555> Se da to kako pospešiti?
<ziga555> Nihšče ne ve?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne uporabljam
<sasa84> pojma nimam
<ziga555> ^^
<ziga555> Sem tudi nov cd zapekel pa isto sranje
<ziga555> Ostane na violičnem oknu, spodaj pa bela vrstica
<ziga555> Okej končno je javilo
<ziga555> Inštalacija gre naprej =9
<ziga555> =)
<sasa84> viola je baje barva za plodnost
<ziga555> kaj to pomeni, da se mi bojo pingvini razmnožili?
<ziga555> A zna kdo od vas narediti irc bot-a?
<lynxlynxlynx> plz no
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj bi ga šel *delat*, ko imaš stotnije že spisanih
<ziga555> kaj pa usposobit?
<ziga555> Recimo nekaj takega, da ko nekdo nekaj vpraša bota
<ziga555> Da vsakemu drugače odgovori
<lynxlynxlynx> otročarija
<ziga555> Kaj naj odgovori, bi mu pa jaz vnesel oz. sprogramiral tole...
<ziga555> Rabim za eno stvar
<ziga555> Mi lahko pomagaš, oz. imaš postopek?
<lynxlynxlynx> me ni nikoli mikalo
<ziga555> :(
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da je en rbot (ruby)
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher jih je stotnija
<ziga555> Aha in na kakšen način jih uspsobit na nek kanal?
<ziga555> Kot je tu gor pepelka?
<lynxlynxlynx> mu že nastaviš kako se poveže in kam
<ziga555> http://www.dzone.com/snippets/simple-irc-bot-written-ruby
<Pepelka73> Simple IRC Bot Written In Ruby | DZone
<ziga555> hmm
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-09
<BigWhale> first post sem pozabu napisat ...
<dz0ny> kdo tukaj?
<dz0ny> se komu sanja kaj to pomeni ? http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/gnome-control-center-data_3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<lynxlynxlynx> probi Å¡e enkrat dol potegnt
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer je lahko packaging bug, disk corruption al pa scrackan strežnik
<dz0ny> jp sem počistil cache in je bilo potem ok
<uni4dfx> Guess what
<uni4dfx> I'm switching to xfce
<dz0ny> uni4dfx why?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny gnome je prepočasn
<uni4dfx> also, thunar >>> nautilus
<uni4dfx> nevem kako jim je ratal nautilusa narest hkrati tolk neuporabnga in tolk bloated
<uni4dfx> to morš bit prov umetnik
<dz0ny> they like to touch :))
<dz0ny> thunar se mi zdi kot kakšne winxp raziskovalec
<dz0ny> trenutno testiram marlin vs pantheon-files
<CrazyLemon> ma da je meni vedet kaj na tem svetu je tebi uporabno :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon file browser k ne rab 5 sekund da mi zloada folder :P
<uni4dfx> to bi biu dober začetek
<uni4dfx> pa mogoče browser k ma UP knof
<uni4dfx> *file browser
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx če imaš 100k folderjev potem naj te ne preseneča loading čas :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon thunar zloada takoj
<uni4dfx> samo nautilus rab sto let
<dz0ny> marlin ima osx like pogled, split screen thingie
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zato pa je xfce tak kot je :>
<uni4dfx> xfce je ratu velik lepši kokr je biu
<CrazyLemon> velik lepši ampak še vedno fugly :)
<uni4dfx> praktično isto k gnome2 zgleda
<dz0ny> hm na linuxu se kmalu navadiš da je cp hitrejši od vsega :)
<uni4dfx> true ampak tud thunar je čist fajn hitr
<uni4dfx> prov lep filing k prideš v folder in dejansko vidš fajle :D
<uni4dfx> najbol smešno je to da thunar k je bil vedno kot "lightweight" alternative nautilusu ma zdej več funkcij
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e zmer je lighter
<zdobersek> ... but does it blend?
<dz0ny> eno vprašanje kdor želi odgovoriti? Poslušate radio na mobilnem telefonu? Katere aplikacije uporabljate? thx
<CrazyLemon> ne.
<CrazyLemon> oziroma enkrat sem
<CrazyLemon> sem pa bral da je tunein kul :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251889_4028388439452_966253728_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> when you least expect :D
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, anal fingering? :P
<dz0ny> thx za odgovor CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jutro
<sasa84_> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ later ok??
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84_> LOL
<sasa84_> i want it now, i want it all!
<CrazyLemon> in tisto je sam dry humping :p
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ si si sposodla diktatorja? :)
<sasa84_> koga? :)
<sasa84_> a od chaplina?
<CrazyLemon> kak chaplin jebelacesta sej smo v 21 stoletju..od barona! :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj je kašna ql verzija
<alyosha> al neki napol Å¡e vedno?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zakaj ne bi bila ql verzija
<alyosha> ja nazadnje ko sem gledal kaj je zunaj
<alyosha> so ble same neke te
<alyosha> napol
<alyosha> opa vidim da mamo tudi fullhd na voljo
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si ti to gledal
<alyosha> kr neki časa nazaj
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..če gledaš cam releasee
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> meni tega sploh ne pokaže...filter človek..filter!
<alyosha> ahhaha
<alyosha> filter marija filter
<alyosha> D:
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, nism Å¡e gledala
<sasa84_> a je ok?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a ti kej veš ktera kaseta v videoteki je kul za gledat..d ne bo na čarunalniku zgledal k da je bla že 10x presneta? :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj mi uni link od ubuntuja kao live preview
<alyosha> al neki takega
<alyosha> ki si enkrat kazal
<sasa84_> zdej sm Å¡la u videoteko d si sposodm diktatorja :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kašen live preview
<CrazyLemon> o čem ti
<CrazyLemon> mogoče o /topic ?
<alyosha> https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/
<Pepelka73> Spletni ogled Ubuntu
<alyosha> jebemte
<CrazyLemon> težko je napisat /topic a? :>
<alyosha> ha lej ga
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] Samodejni zagon domače mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38627/#p38627
<lynxlynxlynx> no ex explorer podpira ubuntu one
<CrazyLemon> in no ex explorer je ... kaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> *nov
<lynxlynxlynx> pa *es
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> es explorer ftw :)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny majster, si tu? :)
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1526-1: KOffice vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1526-1/
<CrazyLemon> wiiii
<CrazyLemon> dežuje
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> https://www.providerservice.com/root-vps/
<Pepelka73> ProviderService - Unmanaged VPS
<CrazyLemon> 512mb rama single core xen 1.9€/month
<CrazyLemon> https://www.simobil.si/sl/inside.cp2?cid=861BF614-0D5F-D49E-98A8-7533261279F2&linkid=actionSale
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<Pepelka73> Čistimo! - Si.mobil d.d.
<CrazyLemon> "čistijo".. 1€ za telefon..ter naročnina 43€/mesec
<CrazyLemon> bl "nategujemo!"
<uni4dfx> 43€/mesc :D
<uni4dfx> nism Å¡e v lajfu tolk dal za telefon v enmu mescu
<CrazyLemon> seveda si
<CrazyLemon> v dial up časih
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> nope :D
<uni4dfx> nism mel nikol primarno dialupa
<uni4dfx> moj prvi ISP je biu Link... se kdo spomne? :D
<uni4dfx> kablski internet 256k fuck yeah
 * CrazyLemon se samo spomne irc.link.si
 * uni4dfx is listening to DJ Terrorist - Carpe Diem
<uni4dfx> moj nov favorite komad
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNSnOZc9j3w
<Pepelka73> Call Me Maybe Star Trek Parody      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<ziga555> Živjo
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Ubuntu Slovenija - G+ Fotografija za prvo stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38628/#p38628
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Ubuntu Slovenija - G+ Fotografija za prvo stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38629/#p38629
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-10
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1527-1: Expat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1527-1/
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu Slovenija - G+ Fotografija za prvo stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38630/#p38630
<lynxlynxlynx> pikice ><
<CrazyLemon> .................................................
<CrazyLemon> and there's more !
<dhbiker> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dhbiker> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dhbiker> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dhbiker> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dhbiker> ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dhbiker> AND MORE !
<CrazyLemon> /kick dhbiker ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> go ahead
<dhbiker> :>
<CrazyLemon> ne upam :/
<dhbiker> oh noes
<CrazyLemon> "vključuje pa še neznani modul, ki je šifriran in to tako, da se lahko odklene zgolj na določenih strojnih konfiguracijah"        - kapo dol tistemu ki se je tega spomnu :)
<dhbiker> hah
<dhbiker> in ziher ta konfiguracija stane par k€
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj to pišeš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 copy/paste s slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t530309
<Pepelka73> 301 Moved Permanently
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: Ubuntu Slovenija - G+ Fotografija za prvo stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38631/#p38631
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu Slovenija - G+ Fotografija za prvo stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38632/#p38632
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: Ubuntu Slovenija - G+ Fotografija za prvo stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38633/#p38633
<uni4dfx> jebem ti libreoffice
<uni4dfx> zakaj mi ne nardi slovenskih narekovajev
<sasa84> uni4dfx, morš tm spremenit, d ti dela << in ne '' oz
<uni4dfx> sasa84 v autocorrect ane
<uni4dfx> sm naštelu pa še zmer dela "..."
<sasa84> čak :)
<sasa84> samopopravki
<sasa84> oblika-samopopravki-možnosti samopopravkov
<uni4dfx> mhm
<uni4dfx> aa
<sasa84> ej, veš kaj...
<uni4dfx> oblika --> samopopravki --> apply
<uni4dfx> to sm mogu dat
<uni4dfx> zdej je pa popravu
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> no kul :)
<uni4dfx> jajca
<uni4dfx> k ne zna avtomatsko
<uni4dfx> kako je pravilno slovensk "zid"
<uni4dfx> stena?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, oboje je prav...zid in stena
<uni4dfx> kurc men je brodnik tle označu da "zidovi" ni vredu
<sasa84> različn kok uporablaš... kaj pa maš?
<sasa84> britof ma npr. zidove okol, ne stene
<uni4dfx> stene s kabli :P
<uni4dfx> ma sej je mal smotan
<uni4dfx> tud trdi da se reče "konektorji" in ne "priključki"
<lupastro> konektor pa ni slovensko
<LorD_DDooM> Stena je v prostoru s stropom, zid pa nima stropa AFAIK.
<lynxlynxlynx> ni nujno
<lynxlynxlynx> ko gremo v hribih v stene, je strop samo nebo
<LorD_DDooM> :> Sky is the limit
<lynxlynxlynx> bi rekel, da je stena ~navpični del zidu
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj v tej zvezi
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sicer pa sskj
<LorD_DDooM> sténa  -e ž (ẹ́) 1. vsak od delov stavbe, ki omejuje prostor, prostore ob straneh: kar kaj omejuje, zapira ob straneh:
<LorD_DDooM>  zíd  -a in -ú m, mn. zidóvi (ȋ) 1. vsak od delov stavbe, narejen z gradbenim materialom, zlasti z zidaki, ki omejuje prostor, prostore ob straneh
<LorD_DDooM> Hm
<CrazyLemon> ni vsak zid stena :D
<LorD_DDooM> Tko kot Android je Linux, Linux pa ni Android! :>
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo LorD_DDooM !!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam tale LorD_DDooM je pa res brihtn mulo
<sasa84> :)
<lupastro> še malo boste odgovorili na vprašanje zakaj obstajamo :)
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: barva besedila na logotipu ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38634/#p38634
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: barva besedila na logotipu ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38635/#p38635
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/use-facebook-from-command-line-with.html
<Pepelka73> Use Facebook From The Command Line With fbcmd ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> obvezen program na vsakem strežniku!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> +1
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPmHq1Il6fo
<Pepelka73> SLOVENSKO UZICKO KOLO      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx joške o//
<CrazyLemon> lol @ pečenice
<CrazyLemon> wth
 * uni4dfx ugotovu da lahk Ghostery popolnoma nadomesti z AdBlock
<uni4dfx> http://easylist.adblockplus.org/en/
<Pepelka73> The Official EasyList Website
<uni4dfx> EasyPrivacy
<zdobersek> ... but does it blend?
<zdobersek> I SAYS, DOES IT BLEND
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sm si sposodla the dictator in ga pogledala
<zdobersek> 'sposodla'
<zdobersek> lol @ 'sposodla'
<zdobersek> ...
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka73> Test Central http://test.com/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: če php paket ni v packagistu potem ne sodi na strežnik...
<miha> http://www.newstatesman.com/2012/08/chart-day-sneaky-spammers
<Pepelka73> New Statesman - Chart of the day: sneaky spammers
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bitch
<alyosha> zakaj si zažgal celo okolico kopra
<miha> CrazyLemon http://www.primorske.si/Kronika/Ga-je-kdo-videl-.aspx si ga videl?
<Pepelka73> Ga je kdo videl? - Primorske Novice
<alyosha> pa to je CrazyLemon !!
<alyosha> pa saj on ni iz Belgije
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: barva besedila na logotipu ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38636/#p38636
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tolko sem šibal s kolesom da se je vse okrog mene zažgalo :P
<LorD_DDooM> Pics/logs or didn't happen :P
<CrazyLemon> no logs
<CrazyLemon> neki me heca endomondo :/
<CrazyLemon> kr zgubi signal
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj si spet naredu da se slišijo rešilci
<CrazyLemon> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/80259455
<Pepelka73> Endomondo | Community based on free GPS tracking of sports
<CrazyLemon> kr ravne črte
<CrazyLemon> stupid software
<LorD_DDooM> To ti je že zadnjič nekaj lomilo
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<LorD_DDooM> A si zašvicu full, pa je motilo signal? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam mobi v eni taki mali PVC vrečki
<LorD_DDooM> Pa zadaj v žep dam
<CrazyLemon> js mam pa v paloma robčkih :D
<CrazyLemon> sej mam tudi tisto torbico..samo vedno pozabim dat not telefon :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti si zdaj začeu laufat..nič več bicikla :>
<CrazyLemon> kera te je to prepričala?? upam da je vredna kolen :)))
<LorD_DDooM> Ma eni modeli skoz laufajo, pa me zmerom vabijo...sem jim prišel pokazat kako se to dela :>
<CrazyLemon> L
<CrazyLemon> laufajo :>
<LorD_DDooM> To je drugače ena trim steza, nekaj laufaš, poj se ustaviš pa delaš par vaj na napravah, pa laufaš naprej...smo našli en WW2 manual za US soldier training, pa delamo po tem :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> še mal pa se boš prijavu na One man army :>
<LorD_DDooM> Iron man challenge :P
<CrazyLemon> matr kako smrdi po zažganem
<CrazyLemon> preklet naj bo alyosha
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Aug2012/61005959.jpg
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1514-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1514-1/
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Pika Pika Logooooo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38637/#p38637
<CrazyLemon> http://imgres.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Aug2012/61005954.jpg
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pika Pika Logooooo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38638/#p38638
<zdobersek> miha: ping
<Pepelka73>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: Panthera's playground  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38639/#p38639
<miha> pong?
 * zdobersek lahko zdej zoza habitat CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> miha: a je tole kej vredno za Android? http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920023005.do
<Pepelka73> Programming Android - O'Reilly Media
<zdobersek> al je se kej boljsga?
<miha> ne vem
<miha> jst improviziru z javo iz desktopa + http://developer.android.com/index.html
<Pepelka73> Android Developers
<CrazyLemon> http://www.orangeandnuts.com/2012/08/08/slovenian-startup-ecosystem-july-2012-infographic/
<Pepelka73> Orange.and.Nuts&raquo; Blog Archive  &raquo; Slovenian startup ecosystem: July 2012 [infographic]
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdo je ze tale, mimovrste ma cez, ne?
<zdobersek> miha: mkay, hvala.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes sir
<miha> zdobersek: lej, sej knjge so supr, ko na enem mestu velik povejo
<zdobersek> ampak ... ?
<miha> zdobersek: jst zacel z lepo debelo Java 2 Bible, ignoriru tisto malo skripto na faksu
<miha> ko sm prebral to, mi že mal blo jasn
<miha> nič ampak.. sam pr androidu je hitr šl
<miha> Å¡lo iz tutorialov
<miha> tak da nism čutu potrebe
<miha> Å¡kodi pa zih ne
<zdobersek> 'If this was one company it would be in the TOP 50.'
<zdobersek> TOP 50 cesa tocno?
<zdobersek> miha: kul, hvala.
<miha> to je bullshit.. tolk vlkih egotov ne gre v eno firmo
<miha> v sloveniji hoče vsak bit car na svojem vrtičku
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ne piše top 500
<CrazyLemon> a ne..top 50
<CrazyLemon> mogoče v sloveniji :D
<zdobersek> whateva.
<zdobersek> ma na FRIju so ze bruci celi podivjani, kr silijo v podjetnistvo
<miha> sj to vredu. sam pravim, da teh startupov ne morš met v eni firmi, ker bi vse propadl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you first have to fail to succeed :>
<miha> jah, mora bit čimveč startupov, da vsaj kak preživi :D
<miha> bi bilo pa bolj učinkovito, da bi bla ena "top50" firma. ampak to v slo ne gre.
<miha> iska, hermes softlab.... sami primeri, da to ne gre
<miha> iskra
<miha> hermes softlab se je vsaj pravočasno prodal srbom :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXkf62qGFII&feature=g-u-u                 ahahaha @ #2 comment
<Pepelka73> Soft autonomous earthworm robot at MIT      - YouTube
<miha> http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/12/08/10/1835243/ibm-reportedly-eyeing-rims-enterprise-services-unit
<Pepelka73> IBM Reportedly Eyeing RIM's Enterprise Services Unit - Slashdot
<zdobersek> v SLO itak ni trga, niti ekonomije za TOP 50 podjetje v IT
<zdobersek> ... ki bi ratal iz SLO startupa
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš delat samo v sloveniji da si v top50  :)
<zdobersek> http://www.medalspercapita.com/
<Pepelka73> Olympic Medals per Capita
<zdobersek> ja fak, grenada ...
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e ti s tem pageem :)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny! :)
<uni4dfx> ping
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1529-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1529-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1530-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1530-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1531-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1531-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1532-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1532-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1533-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1533-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1534-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1534-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1535-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1535-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-11
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Panthera's playground  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38640/#p38640
<sasa84> oj zdobersek ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: ditto!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Panthera's playground  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38641/#p38641
<sasa84> zdobersek: a si lepo panèkov? ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: niti ne :/
<sasa84> ooo, kaj pa blo? ;)
<sasa84> kje pa je krejzi? a ¹e zdej zabu¹ava? ;)
<sasa84> oa kaj ¹e vsi spite? sam jst pa zdobersek sva korenini ...
<zdobersek> sasa84: rana ura ...
<sasa84> zdobersek: zdej pa ktera verzija? grob al zlata ura? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: zlata ura, seveda!
<zdobersek> 6:10 sem ze ocke manu :>
<sasa84> zdobersek: sam ti si res priden fant... ne pa SillyLemon
<zdobersek> eh, on je ...
<zdobersek> zabusantsko dete :>
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2012/08/britanec_na_loteriji_zadel_rekordnih_190_milijonov_evrov.aspx
<Seniorita> Britanec na loteriji zadel rekordnih 190 milijonov evrov - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<sasa84> jutro LiMun
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pa ona zdaj neki dela hard to get
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38642/#p38642
<neett_> kaj je to krivo da ti na1x modem pri pppoe povezavi javla to our chap login failed 'access denied' ??
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38643/#p38643
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38644/#p38644
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38645/#p38645
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38646/#p38646
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38647/#p38647
<CrazyLemon> kdo kle?
<CrazyLemon> mnenja digitalna vs. analogna ura? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> stenska?
<CrazyLemon> programska
<CrazyLemon> pokvaru sm slidewall :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu Slovenija - G+ Fotografija za prvo stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38648/#p38648
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-12
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: Ubuntu Slovenija - G+ Fotografija za prvo stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38649/#p38649
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: Namestitev ubuntuja poleg Windows 7 (3-je trdi diski)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38650/#p38650
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38651/#p38651
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38652/#p38652
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev ubuntuja poleg Windows 7 (3-je trdi diski)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38653/#p38653
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38654/#p38654
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: Re: Namestitev ubuntuja poleg Windows 7 (3-je trdi diski)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38655/#p38655
<CrazyLemon> zakaj če ročno nastavim datum
<CrazyLemon> se mi vedno ponastavi na tapravi datum ter tapravo uro ?
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi 'date -s "...."'
<CrazyLemon> ne spremeni datuma..oziroma spremeni ga..ampak za sekundo dve
<lynxlynxlynx> ntp, rdate?
<CrazyLemon> tudi če onemogočim network se spet ponastavi..tko da nimam ideje kako bi lahko ntp vplival...rdate pa ne vem kaj je :)
<lynxlynxlynx> neki podobnega
<lynxlynxlynx> probi syncat Å¡e hwclock
<lynxlynxlynx> man hwclock
<CrazyLemon> semso@semso-VirtualBox:~$ sudo hwclock -r
<CrazyLemon> [sudo] password for semso:
<CrazyLemon> pon 17 sep 2012 12:01:07 CEST  -0.369507 sekund
<CrazyLemon> semso@semso-VirtualBox:~$ date
<CrazyLemon> ned avg 12 12:01:34 CEST 2012
<CrazyLemon> makes no freakin' sense
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> uskladi, je lahko samo boljš
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon ... pikica :P
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 ,,, vejica!
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> ne dela mi zvonenje na tulifonu
<alyosha> učiraj sem upgradeal na 4.0.4 in na sense 4.1
<alyosha> in od takrat dalje ne dela zvonenje ko me kdo kliče
<CrazyLemon> sense..NONSENSE IMO
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> uglavnem povej ti men wtf?!
<alyosha> sms piska
<alyosha> in use
<alyosha> tudi muzika dela
<alyosha> zvočnik in use
<alyosha> amapk ko me kdo kliče je tiho
<alyosha> ko da bi mel na potiho
<CrazyLemon> to je ko maš ejč ti si
<CrazyLemon> sranje
<alyosha> sem ga resetiral in use
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> dej no
<alyosha> htc nima veze ztem
<alyosha> ampak android
<CrazyLemon> če bi ti mel pure androida gor..ne bi mel sense 4.1 upgrejda ..in bi zdej že mel 4.1 gor :)
<CrazyLemon> 4.1 androida  :)
<alyosha_sql> nestoj streljat
<alyosha_sql> ni zdravo to
<uni4dfx> to je pa tko k kupujete neke bedne android telefone, namest da bi kupili tisto pravo: iPhone
<CrazyLemon> awww look at him ..trolling like a champ
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<uni4dfx> ░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄
<uni4dfx> ░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄
<uni4dfx> ░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█
<uni4dfx> ░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░█
<uni4dfx> ░▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░░█
<uni4dfx> █▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒█
<uni4dfx> █▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀▀▀▄▒█
<uni4dfx> ░█▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░█░░█
<uni4dfx> ░░█░░▀▄▀█▄▄░█▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▀▀█▀██░█
<uni4dfx> ░░░█░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░█
<uni4dfx> ░░░░█░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░███████░█
<uni4dfx> ░░░░░▀▄░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░░█
<uni4dfx> oh boo hoo :P
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon:  SillyLemon: SlowLemon.
<LorD_DDooM> Ves ponosen na svoj mobitel, poj mu pa en preprost GPS tracking ne dela...
<CrazyLemon> f... tracking
<CrazyLemon> thats just NSA spying on us
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ja zdaj ko si tisočaka prebil bodo še boilj pozorni nate.
<CrazyLemon> prebil tisočaka..in nehal kolesarit
<CrazyLemon> :))
<LorD_DDooM> Prodaš bike, kupiš proper mobi..profit
 * sasa84 neb razpravlala o fonih... k sploh nima pametnga telefona, ampak nespametnega :P
<LorD_DDooM> Moj bo tudi zdaj 6 let dopolnil, samo tracking pa deluje!!! :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja res ne bi o tem..k že kok..leto pa pol "iščeš" pameten telefon :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej meni tudi deluje..sam včasih sem preprosto preveč hiter da bi GPS sateliti dojel mojo hitrost
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> Hiter ja..prej auto-pause misli da stojiš :>
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jah...:P
<sasa84> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/milijarder-zarocil-42-let-mlajso.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Milijarder se je zaročil z 42 let mlajšo
<sasa84> ata Å¡e kr dobr zgledajo :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> hehe, to je tud moj plan
<uni4dfx> ko bom star 70 let
<sasa84> ma ta ata je 82 al kok :)
<CrazyLemon> as nor..z 28 letnico se boš poroču?
<CrazyLemon> to je too old :>
<CrazyLemon> tam..22 letnico moraš met pri 70ih :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: come in!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm coming in!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gadget mastorz, kolk je Nexus 7 v EU?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek overpriced!
<CrazyLemon> raje lepo prosiš kamija če ti lahk kaj zrihta :>
<zdobersek> WTF je to
<zdobersek> WTF
<zdobersek> W T F
<zdobersek> 200$ v US of A, 400 funtov na amazon.co.uk
<zdobersek> = 626$?
<zdobersek> ma wiki pravi, da je v UK 159/199 funtov ...
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> overpriced je trenutno v EU
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ne sprejemajo več prednaročil za 8gb različico
<zdobersek> mah 50$ razlike se lahk pozrem, ce ne nabijejo postnine
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. če poznaš koga v US of A
<CrazyLemon> se splača prašat pa mu daš 30$ za trud :)
<zdobersek> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/asus-google-nexus-7-tablet-pc-16-gb-15648510-pdt.html
<Seniorita> ASUS  Google Nexus 7 Tablet PC - 16 GB at cheap prices | Pcworld
<zdobersek> 16GB, 254 ojrov
<CrazyLemon> kupi
<CrazyLemon> takoj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> We deliver to all mainland UK addresses (including Northern Ireland) and the following islands: Isle of Sky, Isle of Sheppey, Angelsey and the Isle of Wight.
<CrazyLemon> mislim da se moraš preselit na isle of sheppey
<CrazyLemon> žan from the sheppey
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> jebes to.
<zdobersek> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27812-googles-nexus-7-to-hit-europe-in-early-september
<Seniorita> Google's Nexus 7 to hit Europe in early September
<zdobersek> za 249 ojrov -> prisparam 5 ojrov.
<zdobersek> result.
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam sj veš da tole nima niti hdmija? :S
<zdobersek> jebat ga.
<zdobersek> 249 ojrov za tablico, S3 stane lih dvakrat tolk brez vezave ...
<uni4dfx> fak ta libreoffice je glup ko noč... kako lahko začne štet od 2 dalje če mu rečeš nej gre od 1
<zdobersek> ... it's not a bug, it's a feature?
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje narobe uporablja?
<uni4dfx> right to bo to
<uni4dfx> če mu rečeš, označi prve 2 strani kot front page in potem na tretji resetiri counter na 1... vžgeš counter na 3. strani in kaže 2
<zdobersek> first world problems eh :>
<uni4dfx> a nismo mi 2nd world
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_World
<Seniorita> Third World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> al celo 3rd?
<CrazyLemon> booyaah https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/UbuntuSlovenijaSlidewall.png       ubuntu.si live wallpaper!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a si dal kšno zrcaljeno postavitev...?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, šekši ^^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :$
<sasa84> kdaj pa to dobimo'za pregled'? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če imaš 1920x1080 zaslon
<CrazyLemon> takoj zdaj :)
<sasa84> :\
<LorD_DDooM> uni4dfx prav ena posebna funkcije je za offset, sem delal za diplomo.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kje si pa ti diplomiral?
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem Å¡e, ta mesec imam zagovor :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no - to ni point :D  kje pa BOÅ  diplomiral? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Naravoslovnotehniška fakulteta, smer Metalurgija in materiali.
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<CrazyLemon> metalc
<LorD_DDooM> I Tito je bio metalac!
<CrazyLemon> a tako so vas dočakali prvi dan?? :))
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, samo dajem repliko na tvoj post :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ker sem slišal že n-takih ;)
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne slišiš ravno vsak dan da nekdo bo diplomiral iz metalurgije :)
<CrazyLemon> no..razn če ne hodiš na naravoslovnotehniško fakulteto :D
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na to, da nas na leto konča študij max 5 oseb,....imaš prav :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a si za diplomo naredu ubuntu bicikl? :))
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> to bi bilo fajn ja
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> "poznam" eno odvetnico..k vozi enga prototipa...gorc grd kot čivava.. še grši :D
<LorD_DDooM> Žal ne...sem pa na koncu ob opombah omenil, da je celotna zadeva narejena kompletno v odprtokodnem okolju, brez lastniškega programja in kodekov :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a pol za moj leptopić nau nč :(((
<dz0ny> zdravo družba :)
<dz0ny> kdo v zadnjem času nabavljal kakšen htpc?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> povej mi kakšno imaš resolucijo
<CrazyLemon> in kakšno ozadje želiš
<CrazyLemon> pa naredim custom made!!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js sm neki gledal htpc ampak za desktop.. zotac-a :)
<dz0ny> poznam, openlec poganjam na njemu. Iščem bolj embeded zadevo za sestavo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny alyosha_sql si je v ta namen nabavu RPi :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa ogromno teh boardov zadnje čase..odvisno koliko želiš zapravit in kakšne zahteve imaš :)
<dz0ny> rabim malce bolj uporabno zadevo :) Trenutno imam atom plato, tam linux glih nedela ok...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny APU? :)
<CrazyLemon> a6 je več kot dovolj za htpc..in je tam okrog 100€
<CrazyLemon> nekateri pravijo da je dovolj pasivno hlajenje
<dz0ny> amdjev?
<CrazyLemon> pozimi meni recimo deluje brez hlajenja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> intelovi se prodajajo za 70€ hudič je samo dx9 in only 32bit če hočeš grafiko
<dz0ny> maš link ker pod 100 ne najdem nič
<dz0ny> btw imaš ubuntu gor?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<CrazyLemon> SysInfo: Linux 3.2.0-29-generic |  Quad AMD A6-3650 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 20761.78 | Mem: 1875/3681M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 919.92G Free: 835.30G | Procs: 213 | Uptime: 1 day 9 hrs 6 mins 11 secs  | Load: 0.53 0.50 0.34  | Vpenis: 391.5 cm | Screen: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D] @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 583.27M Out: 1.33G
<CrazyLemon> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 0 RPM Case: +7.1°C Fan: 1080 RPM
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/configuration/45
<Seniorita> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<CrazyLemon> spodaj imaš
<CrazyLemon> cene APUjev
<CrazyLemon> Procesor AMD Fusion A6-3650 - info
<CrazyLemon> 97.67
<LorD_DDooM> Vpenis: 391.5 cm <-----explain!
<CrazyLemon> !g vpenis
<Seniorita> Vpenis - Eth0Wiki http://wiki.eth0.nl/index.php/Vpenis
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaš ukaz
<CrazyLemon> pa upaš da je tvoj vpenis večji kot moj
<CrazyLemon> p.s. NI
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> vpenis: command not found
<LorD_DDooM> Booo
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<CrazyLemon> wth :)
<CrazyLemon> echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; cat \
<CrazyLemon> /proc/cpuinfo|grep '^cpu MHz'|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}';free|grep \
<CrazyLemon> '^Mem'|awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v \
<CrazyLemon> 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd|md)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END \
<CrazyLemon> {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
<CrazyLemon> tole zalaufaš jebela cesta :)
<LorD_DDooM> error: out of bits, maximum length 2^32 cm.
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za blu raye boš potreboval A8 :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Ne sestavljam zase :) rabim da yt dela ok, pa flash. Preferenčno je da je OS linux mislim da bom šel kar z atom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no yt pri meni dela ok :) tko da..the choice is yours :)
<dz0ny> kot vedno :) BTW chrome sedaj dela ok?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer mi je danes spet po dolgem času spet youtube hitro predvajal cca. 5s clipa...ampak to je pa tudi to :)
<dz0ny> hm pri meni so thumbnaili črni... #firstworldproblems
<CrazyLemon> to je kul..ker nikoli ne veš kaj te čaka :>
<dz0ny> ena za geeke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BArApRIjdTI&feature=context-gfa o software,raw data + huda geek chik
<Seniorita> Curiosity Checks In on Sol 5      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> huda geek chick = must see
<CrazyLemon> upam da ni huda geek chik taprva ki govori
<CrazyLemon> veronica :o
<LorD_DDooM> 27:25
<CrazyLemon> to se išče :D
<CrazyLemon> jody
<CrazyLemon> not bad :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a veronica?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne veronica
<CrazyLemon> jody
<CrazyLemon> she's aight
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, luštna!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> povej mi kakšno imaš resolucijo
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in kakšno ozadje želiš
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pa naredim custom made!!
<sasa84> ooooo, CrazyLemon pišuka ;)
<CrazyLemon> pod pogojem da ni črno ozadje
<sasa84> kok si ti en sweety <3
<CrazyLemon> ker potem moram ure, minute, dneve etc. spreminjat
<CrazyLemon> in mi ni do tega :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 1366*768
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa kje najdeš tako resolucijo..jaoo :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakršno so mi dal :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ozadje
<sasa84> mmm... lohk daš kr tole default
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne no..to je grdo
<sasa84> ok...
<uni4dfx> a je Å¡e kdo tolk autist k jst da gre vse mp3 fajle preimenovat tko da so urejeni po Artist - Title.mp3
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nope!
<CrazyLemon> (chuck testa)
<uni4dfx> pa idv3 tage znotraj mp3jev :D
<uni4dfx> zato da mi rhythmbox lepo izpiše vse
<sasa84> http://technology.desktopnexus.com/get/1135361/?t=jr064sd4tpisglb9or4i670mc55027febcc0b1f CrazyLemon
<Seniorita> Blue Ubuntu - Linux Wallpaper 1135361 - Desktop Nexus Technology
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej zdownloadaj pa dej nekam
<CrazyLemon> hudič se gre desktop resolution detectinga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ta ti je všeč? :P
<dz0ny> uni4dfx headphones uporablja beets http://beets.radbox.org/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nevermind
<Seniorita> beets:                            the music geek&rsquo;s media organizer
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ma takih projektov je cel kup
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: prepozna tudi če nima sploh id3 taga (hint podobno kot shazam, soundhoud)
<uni4dfx> pa vsi so neki napol
<uni4dfx> kurc prepozna :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 glede na to da je
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pod pogojem da ni črno ozadje
<dz0ny> ta je ziher ga uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> se ura ne bo najbolš vidla :)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny tud slovenske pesmi?
<dz0ny> e se ti ne da nameščat obstja https://github.com/Mar2zz/LaSi/
<uni4dfx> pa korejske in japonske?
<Seniorita> Mar2zz/LaSi · GitHub
<dz0ny> jp če so v musicbrainz
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,sm dala zdej za ozadje...pa ej preveč šajni
<uni4dfx> musicbrainz aha :)
<dz0ny> recimo roknband :)
<uni4dfx> pol pa že vem da ni vredu
<uni4dfx> sm mel v amaroku musicbrainz pa mi pol komadov ni najdl
<dz0ny> ja ker za music brainz rabiš cd id
<dz0ny> beets naredi sliko komadov
<dz0ny> in ti da možnosti
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšna barva bi bla najbolš za pisavo k maš?
<uni4dfx> za večino komadov nimam cd idja :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 karkoli svetlejše
<CrazyLemon> ker je črna pisava
<sasa84> mhm...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no saša..še danes :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšnga maš pa ti? :P
<sasa84> (ozadje)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lepega
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> >:
<CrazyLemon> >:
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pokaž ga :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj praviš na 'soundwave' ?
<sasa84> za ozadje?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://vladstudio.deviantart.com/art/Sound-Wave-128606284
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<Seniorita> Sound Wave by ~vladstudio on deviantART
<sasa84> not bad, not bad
<sasa84> http://www.wallpaperlinux.com/v/Backgrounds/Linux+Background+Wallpaper+Download+Linux+And+Remove+Vista+For+Life.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1 ? :P
<Seniorita> Linux Background Wallpaper Download Linux And Remove Vista For Life
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/24/189-humorous-unix-errors/
<sasa84> lol
<Seniorita> 189 Funny UNIX Error Messages | fsckin w/ linux
<dz0ny> root@shramba:~# make love
<dz0ny> make: *** No rule to make target `love'. Stop.
<sasa84> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Art - vaši desktopi ;)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38656/#p38656
<sasa84> make love je res huda :D
<uni4dfx> Evo temu se pa reče the right approach: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1ODI
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Valve's L4D2 Linux Presentation Slides
<uni4dfx> če bi vsi linux developerji tko razmišlal windowsi že zdavni obstajal nebi več
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Art - vaši desktopi ;)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38657/#p38657
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sej zdej k vidijo da na linuxu vse laufa hitreje
<CrazyLemon> bodo vsi začel razvijat igre za linux
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon hitrej je zato ker je OpenGL namest D3D
<uni4dfx> jasno je to hitrej
<uni4dfx> sam če primerjaš špil v obeh načinih morš pa priznat da v D3D velik lepš zgleda
<CrazyLemon> for now :)
<uni4dfx> jah nevem
<uni4dfx> OpenGL ne podpira istih stvari k D3D
<uni4dfx> razn če bo valve khronos v rit sunu pol nav nč drgač
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: veliko stvari se da v post-produkciji polešat bump maps, normals itd
<dz0ny> source itak ni CryENGINE
<dz0ny> zanimivo bo ko bo izšla kakšna optimiziran distribucija samo za steam..
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny misliš da bo izšla taka distribucija?
<lynxlynxlynx> kako optimiziraš za steam? oO
<CrazyLemon> tako da laufaš samo steam? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> pa to je samo en programčič / webapp
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš v stilu telefonov, fentat vse ostalo
<CrazyLemon> Spremljajte prenos slovesnosti na MMC-ju!
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani obiskovalci, programa trenutno ne morete spremljati ker je na sporedu oddaja tuje produkcije, ki je zaradi avtorskih pravic ne smemo predvajati prek spleta.
<CrazyLemon> a se hecajo na rtvslo.si al so sam tko neumni
<sasa84> sam svoje oddaje so lohk
<sasa84> lohk pa gledaš prek siol.tv :P
<CrazyLemon> čemu pol v novicah oglašujejo <CrazyLemon> Spremljajte prenos slovesnosti na MMC-ju!
<CrazyLemon> in ja..sej nimam druge izbire!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nobene pikce :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 edino prav!
<sasa84> dela!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 razmišljal sem že o nadgradnjah! :)
<sasa84> uu, a boš mel svoj ppa? :P
<CrazyLemon> recimo decembra bi lahk dal eno božično drevo z darilci :)
<sasa84> ooooo, kok Å¡vit
<CrazyLemon> oktobra bi lahk ene par listov dal
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<sasa84> jp...za velko noč jajčka
<CrazyLemon> pač..month specific things :)
<sasa84> mhm...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..pa dvakrat na leto bajramčka..da ne bi bili pro-christianity :D
<sasa84> komot komot... treba mel tud medverski dialog
<sasa84> pa zarad kšnega pravoslavnega... lohk tud sveti sava pa julijanski koledar
<CrazyLemon> no bod resna..kak julijanski koledar..as nora
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa za hanuko damo tiste sveče
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jah... za pravoslavne, d bodo vedl kdaj majo slavo :P
<sasa84> lohk...pa za pasho enga jagenčka...
<sasa84> al pa kao val od rdečga morja pa datum gor
<sasa84> za jehove priče pa prečrtano  vrečko s krvjo
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> a so to victorijini angelčki
<sasa84> pokaž
<CrazyLemon> siol.tv :>
<sasa84> monty python
<sasa84> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dolgčas kt začetek OI :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 več ali manj
<CrazyLemon> začetka pa nisem gledal :)
<CrazyLemon> čakam ognjemet!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdj k gledaš...ti dam en dobr link :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2jb9U7fXH0
<Seniorita> We Are Most Amused Finale (Always Look on the Bright Side of Life)      - YouTube
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ubistvu ne gledam
<CrazyLemon> poslušam :D
<uni4dfx> heh
<uni4dfx> hecn
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a greva spat? :P
<sasa84_> nočkooo
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-05
<andrejz1> kaj vsi spite ? ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: lubuntu 13.04 v chromiumu ne dela flash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40570/#p40570
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<napsy> lp
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kva dogaja ?
<napsy> delovno :)
<napsy> ze od sedmih dalje v pisarni
<Sky[x]> kaj priporocate nook/kindle/android tablca ?
<Sky[x]> :)
<napsy> kindle za branje
<napsy> ceprav js mam se vedno rajs papirnate knjige
<Sky[x]> :)
<miha> http://www.mojmikro.si/news/hekerski_napadi_laznih_sistemov_razkrivajo_razsirjenost_tega_pocetja
<Seniorita> Hekerski napadi lažnih sistemov razkrivajo razširjenost tega početja | Moj mikro
<yang> napsy: lazje se berejo papirnate
<napsy> zakaj tak mislis?
<yang> napsy: jst mam tist ebook ink reader, k je tak drugacen display, malo bolj prijeten za branje od navadnega
<yang> ampak vseeno papir se lazje bere
<napsy> men je epaper tut lepo berljiv
<napsy> pri teh e-stvareh sam pogresam platnico, pa obracanje listov
<yang> Sky[x]: poglej si tole openinkpot.org
<napsy> sm bol old feshioned I guess :)
<Sky[x]> let me see
<yang> Sky[x]: skoda edino k se je razvoj ustavil, tko da uni k so podprti so podprti, novejsi pa ne
<yang> napsy: mislim Ebook je prirocna zadeva, ce gres na kaksno daljse potovanje, z rukzakom, pol ne rabis 5 knjig s seboj jemati
<napsy> to drzi
<yang> ce gres pa za 2 tedna na morje z avtom pa ni problema se knjige s seboj vzeti
<napsy> na sreco ne hodim na daljsa potovanja :)
<yang> napsy: 1x sem celo kupil neko plasticno knjigo, ker je pisalo da se ob branju na plazi ne zmocijo in  poskodujejo strani, noter je blo ene 15 zgodb kratkih v vsaki
<napsy> rabis sam water-proof dlancnik ;)
<yang> ja
<yang> zdaj se to ze verjetno dobi
<yang> takrat se ni blo tega
<napsy> yang: http://electronics.visionect.si/
<Seniorita> Visionect
<napsy> se da dobit ;)
<yang> Sky[x]: #openinkpot @ OFTC
<Sky[x]> yang, sam se vseeno to rabim nekam nalozit :)
<yang> kaj to ?
<Sky[x]> ja tole kar si mi dal
<yang> Sky[x]: kaj rabis nalagat
<yang> Sky[x]: device se flasha s tem firwareom in odlicno deluje
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/showbiz/estrada/51588-igbala-prebila-ekrema-zbog-pornica-sa-dvije-djevojke-foto.html !g kuca poso
<Seniorita> Ekrem Jevric Gospoda - Kuca poso .m2t - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgNkJfTfHa4
<Seniorita> Stradao - Igbala prebila Ekrema zbog pornića sa dvije djevojke (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<Seniorita> »Ekrem Jevrić dobio je batine. I to ni od kog drugog nego od svoje žene Igbale. Ona ga je propustila kroz šake prije petnaestak dana, kad ju je posjetio u Americi. Gospoda je ženi priznao da je u Beogradu snimio film s dvije djevojke - Kubankom i Srpkinjom. Iako se nadao da će od nje dobiti samo pohvale jer je osmislio novi biznis koji će mu donijeti novac, dobio je šerpu u glavu.«
<yang> lol
<yang> ta je crnogorski damjan murko
<miha> ma total car je
<yang> eto sta znam, nista ne znam
<miha> moder človek je, ja
<yang> verjetn je kr kej dnarja zasluzil z muzko
<idioterna> kuca poso je super komad
<idioterna> deep environmentalist etno
<Lurker69> http://hyrule.6irc.net/tinbin/?c864ac967ba05756#b8l9zlh++Ti/8p/TBexIuNxJ7SKRSmkQqCjQ71dXG9M=
<Seniorita> ZeroBin
<Lurker69> ^meanwhile in #NSA
<Lurker69> se je en odločo da bo svoj botnet vsaj za neki koristnega ponucu
<Lurker69> prejšne dni je zgledal takole: https://gist.github.com/Heartmender/6136970
<Seniorita> gist:6136970
<Seniorita> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<Lurker69> zgleda da majo na #ubunto tud iste težave
<miha> Jeriah_Donald Why doesn't Mexico have an Olympic team? Because everyone who can run, jump, and swim has already crossed the border!
<miha> Lurker69: dobri vici
<Lurker69> Morpheus and Neo are plugged in to the Matrix and having a chat. Morpheus turns to Neo, "In this world you can be anything you want." There is a short silence. Neo: "Then why are you a nigger?"
<miha> :)
<miha> A black man takes a girl home from a nightclub. She says "Show me it's true what they say about black men". So he stabs her and takes her purse.
<idioterna> mate radi racist jokes ane
<idioterna> we should stop with the racist jokes
<idioterna> racism is a crime
<idioterna> and crime is for niggers
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 27.5°C @05.08.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 27.40°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:46:19, Sončni zahod: 20:23:22
<CrazyLemon> kje so najbolj poceni .si domene? :)
<slax0r> mariborska trznica :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj prav mariborska? :>
<slax0r> ma ne vem... :)
<miha> "nucate petarde"? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: lubuntu 13.04 v chromiumu ne dela flash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40571/#p40571
<slax0r> petarde, bombe, mege, rakete?
<idioterna> vi sam pazte da nau kdo ekonomlonc napisu
<idioterna> k vas bojo zaprl.
<dz0ny> dan
<breza> Hej dz0ny, lepo te je videti!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: lubuntu 13.04 v chromiumu ne dela flash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40572/#p40572
<CrazyLemon> oh god..čez kak dan pa bo "v mozilli ne dela flash"
<dz0ny> eh ja
<dz0ny> win userjem neki razložit je tud problem
<dz0ny> yang: noben board ne omogoča bootanaj direktno iz usb/sata
<dz0ny> tisti ki majo uboot pa naj bi načeloma znal bootat tud na usb sata
<dz0ny> to je zato ker ima edino nand/sd direkten dostop do dma ob bootu
<dz0ny> in lame terms
<miha> idioterna: zdj si ti to napisu. nas že berejo.
<miha> http://www.mladismo.si/novice/4951/vstopnice-za-no-modrijanov-razprodane-v-zgolj-26-minutah
<Seniorita> Vstopnice za Noč Modrijanov razprodane v zgolj 26 minutah!
<Seniorita> »PODRLI REKORD - Trenutno najbolj priljubljen narodno-zabavni ansambel Modrijani podira rekorde. Letošnji največji celjski koncertni spektakel bosta dva večera noči Modrijanov v Dvorani Zlatorog! Vstopnice za oba večera so razprodali v rekordnih 26 minutah!«
<idioterna> narodno-zabavni ja
<dz0ny> http://tsyrklevich.net/tbb_payload.txt
<Lurker69> bojda firefox 17.0.7 ni bil ranljiv nat aexploit
<dz0ny> nvm mislim da so bili vsi do sobotnega patcha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 15 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40573/#p40573
<dz0ny> btw https://twitter.com/BrendanEich/status/364265592112414720
<Seniorita> Twitter / BrendanEich: . @briankrebs Maybe we should ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<Lurker69> http://www.afterdawn.com/software/version_history.cfm/tor_browser_bundle
<Seniorita> Version history for Tor Browser Bundle
<Seniorita> »Large selection of reviewed shareware and freeware software.«
<miha> ma obstaja boljši način za tor
<miha> linux virtualc in https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy#LocalRedirectionThroughTor
<Seniorita> doc/TransparentProxy – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<dz0ny> miha: maš še webrtc p2p mode
<dz0ny> kar je imho boljše
<miha> ne poznam
<miha> ampak tor transparent proxy ma prednost, da tud flash al javascript ne more kej velik poslat vn
<miha> skratka, vse gre čez tor. tud apt-get update :)
<Lurker69> pa tam pobje neki gledajo, da je verjetno delovalo samo na windowsih sam še ni nbenmu čist jasno
<dz0ny> ja iphlpapi.dll je dead giveaway
<miha> in ste že postavl kak relay?
<Lurker69> ne, zaenkrat čejo met zansljive relaye ki so online 24/7 na  IPjih samo za njih
<miha> za tor mislim
<miha> dedicated ip je itak dobr, ker hitr pridejo na kako ban listo :)
<Lurker69> mogoč bojo v prihodnosti šli na to da bodo vse naprave ki idlajol lahko bile relay, TVji, hladilniki... :-P
<dz0ny> why le
<Lurker69> poplava exit nodov ni slaba stvar za tor, enkrat sm gledu neko predavanje k je en rootal svoj TV in potem na njem imel tor relay
<Lurker69> drgač pa mislim da nimajo tga v resnici v planu, mislim da piše na strani da majo dovolj relayov zaenkrat
<miha> to že sumljivo
<dz0ny> mhm common sense je da več nodov maš bolje je
<dz0ny> sicer pa ne vem kaj točno tor je
<miha> dz0ny: ta najbolj zanimiva stvar je https://www.torproject.org/docs/hidden-services.html.en
<Seniorita> Tor: Hidden Service Protocol
<miha> poglej slikce
<miha> klienti ne vedo kej velik o serverju, server ne ve kej velik o klientih... nekaj podobnega ssl je vmes
<miha> skratka kulsko
<Lurker69> https://blog.torproject.org/running-exit-node
<Seniorita> Tips for Running an Exit Node with Minimal Harassment | The Tor Blog
<dz0ny> men zgleda kot ring, sam moraš pa tor dns za sicret service zaupat
<mojeime> oj, na sistem sem dodal repozitorij nijel/phpmyadmin in pognal ukaz "sudo apt-get update", vendar mi namesto Zadetek (link do ppaja) napiše Prz (link do ppa). Tudi če naložim sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, vedno dobim staro različico. Kako naj posodobim, da bom lahko namestil najnovejšo iz ppa?
<miha> trztrru
<miha> dcewcd
<miha> hm
<mojeime> na sistem sem dodal repozitorij nijel/phpmyadmin in pognal ukaz "sudo apt-get update", vendar mi namesto Zadetek (link do ppaja) napiše Prz (link do ppa). Tudi če naložim sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, vedno dobim staro različico. Kako naj posodobim, da bom lahko namestil najnovejšo iz ppa?
<CrazyLemon> mojeime kaj ti izpiše apt-cache policy phpmyadmin
<dz0ny> preneseš z phpmyadmin.{org|net|com} daš v www mapo in je to to
<mojeime> CrazyLemon: prikaže staro verzijo 3.3.x
<mojeime> dz0ny: potrebujem nov config file zato ker star nima vsega, tudi blowfish secreta ne
<mojeime> brez dpkgja se pa očitno sploh ne da zamenjat starega configa -.-"
<dz0ny> I call bulshit!
<dz0ny> seveda se da
<dz0ny> samo dokumentacijo je potrebno prebrat
<dz0ny> torej kako si dodal ppa?
<mojeime> spremenil sem datoteke v /etc/phpmyadmin in ni bilo učinka
<dz0ny> add-apt-repository?
<mojeime> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nijel/phpmyadmin
<mojeime> sudo apt-get update
<mojeime> potem sem dodal Å¡e v source.list
<mojeime> vendar isto brez učinka, v ko updatam mi vedno napiše Prz
<dz0ny> wget https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/phpmyadmin/+files/phpmyadmin_4.0.4.2-1.raring~ppa.1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i php*.deb
<dz0ny> tle lahko ročno preneseš https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/phpmyadmin/+packages
<Seniorita> Packages in “phpMyAdmin” : phpMyAdmin : Michal Čihař
<mojeime> dz0ny, bi se mi tu moral pokazati isti config kot če samo napišem apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<mojeime> ubistvu sem ugotovil kaj je napaka
<mojeime> za i386 tega paketa ni, ker ni bil pravilno zgrajen -.-"
<dz0ny> ja doticni
<dz0ny> sam se vedno mas star build ki jetudi
<dz0ny> v4
<mojeime> dz0ny: mi lahko potem pomagaš, da bom zrihtal nov phpmyadmin iz uradne strani, skupaj s konfiguracijo
<dz0ny> drugace ce ze rabim potegnem tar odzipam in je to to
<dz0ny> orm ftw
<mojeime> ok? :D
<mojeime> te
<mojeime> težava je samo v konfiguraciji, ker mi ne sprejme tistih tabel in blowfisha
<dz0ny> mislima da mas celo setup zdej
<dz0ny> probi prek tistega it
<mojeime> prek česa?
<dz0ny> config/setup.php
<mojeime> super, bom pogledal
<CrazyLemon> Zgodile so se napake (1)
<CrazyLemon> * Geslo mora vsebovati alfanumericne znake
<CrazyLemon> bog ne daj da imaš random znake v geslu
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj dolžina ni omejena
<CrazyLemon> vsaj to ja :)
<dz0ny> za hec daČ not
<dz0ny> mogoče bo naslednja napakal ni dostopa do baze :p
<mojeime> dz0ny si tu?
<mojeime> sem pognal setup, vendar se mi apache sedaj sploh ne odziva več -.-"
<mojeime> katerokoli stran želim odpreti mi loada v nedogled
<miha> mojeime: /var/log/apache glej?
<miha> mojeime:  al morda /var/log/apache2
<mojeime> gledam error.log in ni nobenega errora
<mojeime> miha ubistvu mi še celo piše, da se je apache normalno postavil
<Sky[x]> potem pa nared nov index.php in notri <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Sky[x]> pa ga odpri
<Sky[x]> ce ti to dela potem apache dela :)
<mojeime> ne gre, ker če preko spleta odprem pa loada
<slax0r> kako odpiras prek spleta?
<slax0r> lokalni IP ali zunanji IP?
<mojeime> zunanji
<mojeime> na lokalnem ne morem
<slax0r> port odpret?
<slax0r> loopback routing nastavljen?
<mojeime> porte mam odprte
<mojeime> loopback?
<slax0r> am...da ce obisces svoj lasten zunanji IP ti router ne poslje povezave ven, ampak jo "loopa" nazaj v notranje omrezje, kot da bi povezava prisla od zunaj
<slax0r> al je server zunaj, iz tvojega omrezja?
<mojeime> a php se da restartat, mogoče je tam problem?
<slax0r> ne, php ni storitev...
<slax0r> nmap -p 80 -P0 IP
<slax0r> kaj pravi?
<mojeime> a je to varno? :P
<mojeime> Failed to resolve given hostname/IP: IP. Note you can't use /mask ...
<miha> nmap skenira odprte porte. varno je, če delaš ti na svojem serverju.
<slax0r> ma tut ce delas drugje ni nic hudega
<mojeime> ok, dobil sem zgornji fail
<slax0r> nisi vpisal pravega IPja al pa domene...
<mojeime> nmap -p 80 -P0 IP
<slax0r> ja IP vpisi od tvojega serverja :)
<mojeime> aja xD
<slax0r> x.x
<mojeime> PORT 80 STATE open SERVICE http
<dz0ny> predvidevam da localhost nekje v vhost manjka
<mojeime> samo težava se je pojavila šele ob zagonu tistega setupa
<dz0ny> also curl -I pa url
<slax0r> am...setupa?
<dz0ny> restarti apache
<mojeime> restartal apache
<mojeime> brisal phpmyadmin in ponovno namestil...
<mojeime> slax0r setup za phpmyadmin
<mojeime> kaj pa če z phpmyadmin namestitvijo prepišem apache config - ali mi bo to prepisalo tudi obstoječe vhoste?
<Sky[x]> vargant + puppet naklikej pa bo delal vse :D
<mojeime> in kaj je to?
<Sky[x]> virtualc k nastavis config kaj vse zelis met nalozeno in to samodejno nalozi potem
<mojeime> sem prepozen
<mojeime> torej tudi prepis preko phpmyadmin namestitve ni uspel
<mojeime> kaj naj naredim -.-?
<Sky[x]> nanov naloz apache :)
<mojeime> :|
<Sky[x]> najprej uninstall pa pol install ak kao to
<mojeime> bom probal restartat strežnik
<slax0r> kaj pa mas tu za carat?
<slax0r> razpakiras phpmyadmin v dir
<mojeime> sudo reboot :P
<slax0r> pa dodas vhost v .conf
<dz0ny> https://puphpet.com
<dz0ny> tole hoces met
<Sky[x]> jp
<mojeime> uhuhuhu fak!!!$#"$" jetrewtwertre5$#%# HVALA VSEM ZA POMOČ! :p
<mojeime> dela :D
<mojeime> restartal sem in dela
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: pogresam freebsd verzijo sam :)
<Sky[x]> pa centos
<mojeime> še enkrat hvala, sem že mislil da sem mrtev
<mojeime> nimam fizičnega dostopa do serverja, ostali so na dopustu, sam se pa igram s production stranmi :D
<Sky[x]> mas pa jajca
<idioterna> namest mozganov.
<Sky[x]> dela se vedno ko je support dosegljiva :)
<dz0ny> dobr da ni zdoberska
<dz0ny> on bi zih rm -rf predlagal
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<dz0ny> for the lulz
<CrazyLemon> mojeime ti si pa... čuden tič :D
<mojeime> dz0ny to sem že naredil "sudo rm -rf /*" in resnično pomaga. sistem je za 100% hitrejši
<CrazyLemon> upam da ti vzamejo dostop do strežnika :p
<mojeime> CrazyLemon: strežnik je moj :P
<mojeime> CrazyLemon: sicer se tako ali tako še učim, samo nekaj strani je na tem strežniku pa sem bil "malo" zaskrbljen :D
<mojeime> Å¡e enkrat hvala za nasvete, lp
<dz0ny> btw ta kanal se loga
<dz0ny> da vidmo ce pride nazaj, zdej ko se je pohvalu
<zdobersek> you rang?
<dz0ny> ze mim
<dz0ny> kako gsoc
<dz0ny> mid term ze mimo ne?
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> passed
<zdobersek> yay.
<dz0ny> congrats :)
<dz0ny> kr zajebano stvar si si zbral
<zdobersek> brb
<dz0ny> crazylemon men se vedno gpu prav ne dela z novim gonilnikom
<dz0ny> webgl pa sploh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni pa \o/
<zdobersek> 'kao'
<zdobersek> ce pade nazaj na software rendering, nisi kej dost profitiru
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu 13.10 XMir ISO Available For Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/bdoYf1YtJB8/xubuntu-1310-xmir-iso-available-for.html
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/cUi223VZ#rrZjYDCiqo4SoTmiEuON2wd4
<zdobersek> na APUju? impossible.
<CrazyLemon> possibru
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=559_1360038706 oh japan
<Seniorita> LiveLeak.com - F is for Fart
<Seniorita> »From the ABC's of death«
<CrazyLemon> lmao :D
<dz0ny> wtf
<miha> torej
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> eh, japanci
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 34.6°C @05.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 29.72°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:46:19, Sončni zahod: 20:23:22
<zdobersek> hahah
<zdobersek> 29 stopinj
<zdobersek> hahahahahah
<CrazyLemon> half life 2 [×]
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/ameriska-vlada-preprecila-samsungovo-zmago/146994/
<Seniorita> Ameriška vlada preprečila Samsungovo zmago | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Ameriška Komisija za mednarodno trgovino (ITC) je junija ugotovila, da je Apple v svojih izdelkih uporabil zaščiteno tehnologijo podjetja Samsung. Zaradi kršitve patenta v zvezi z brezžičnim povezovanjem 3G so prepovedali prodajo telefonov iPhone (3, 3GS, 4) in tablic iPad (2, 3). Veselje v korejskem taboru je sedaj skazila ameriška vlada s predsednikom Obamo na čelu, ki je na odločitev dala veto. Bojda bi zahtevana kazen slabo vplivala na p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.bicikel.com/forum/45266/kolesarska_partnerka.html
<Seniorita> kolesarska partnerka | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Opis strani ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poisci jo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kolesarsko? po tem kar vidim na kolesarskih stezi med koprom in izolo.. bi raje tako na rolerjih mhm mhm
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> pol pa sport zamenjaj..
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> kolo je dovolj
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Rhythmbox Google Play Music Plugin: Rhythmbox-GMusic  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jAGeyyyeHjY/rhythmbox-google-play-music-plugin.html
<skyx_> sede zunej na teras bit
<skyx_> lepo fajn piha :)
<idioterna> jsm kr vokne odpru pa po celi bajti piha
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 6 Games Set to Land On Steam for Linux Soon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SP7gnqGVF20/steam-linux-games-on-the-way
<zdobersek> sparinaa
<dz0ny> pr nas je bla toča
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Meet Sol – The Solar-Powered Ubuntu Laptop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AHi_LN5RLB4/sol-solar-ubuntu-laptop
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastards :)
<CrazyLemon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2TS2ah43HbU/Uf_IsFd1qEI/AAAAAAAAaG0/JoTeSqLLLvM/w576-h592-no/vintagecomputer.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ugodno!
<zdobersek> .yt steve ballmer sale
<breza> Ballmer sells windows1.0(ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk ♥7,304 ▶2,803,434
<zdobersek> IT'S AN INCREDIBLE VALUE BUT IT'S TRUE
<dz0ny> .yt balmer dances
<breza> Steve Balmer's Dance(ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHCRimwRGLs ♥329 ▶179,746
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1jqfce/we_are_the_engineering_team_behind_ubuntu_for/
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<Seniorita> We are the Engineering team behind Ubuntu for Android - AUA : IAmA
<Seniorita> »We are the Engineering team behind Ubuntu for Android. We're working on a truly converged device, where your PC can fit in your pocket, and make phon...«
<CrazyLemon> question..zakaj mi chrome ne uporablja ubuntu menubara?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind..samo ponovno sm mogu odznačit/označit v nastavitvah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vpras na AMA
<CrazyLemon> We have commercial reasons for not releasing any code just yet.
<CrazyLemon> [–]PinGUY 11 points 4 hours ago
<CrazyLemon> So you are the hot girl that is being very sluttly but not putting out.
<CrazyLemon> best reply ever :D
<zdobersek> FEED ME MONEY AND I'LL POSSIBLY SHIT OUT SOME CODE
<pitko> večer
<zdobersek> breza: be polite, maybe?
<breza> I am polite.
<pitko> tale bot me zmeri bol preseneča :D
<pitko> kva ga lahko vse prašaš?
<zdobersek> vse.
<zdobersek> _vse_.
<zdobersek> V S E.
<pitko> :D
<pitko> je kje kak seznam :D
<idioterna> breza: kok mas do horjula?
<zdobersek> ne, za 'vse' ni seznama.
<breza> Kl.
<idioterna> sounds about right
<zdobersek> breza: povprecna?
<breza> Povera.
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> breza: doper!
<breza> Potato.
<idioterna> haha
<pitko> breza: kako si
<pitko> to ne dela? :D
<breza> Dobro ti.
<pitko> aa dela :D
<pitko> HUDO!
<pitko> breza kdo si
<breza> Dobro ti.
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda dela
<dz0ny> pitko: .pomoč napiši
<CrazyLemon> breza hola muchacha
<breza> Soy muchacha.
<CrazyLemon> vidiš
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> .help!
<dz0ny> .ubuntu alsa-bin
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the alsa-bin (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<zdobersek> .ubuntu Ubuntu
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the Ubuntu (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<pitko> -.- :D
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> kanal bomo moral preimenovat!
<CrazyLemon> .ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> pfft :(
<Lurker69> hehe, če mate radi bote tule mam log od enga exparimenta ko smo dva cleverbota postavl v kanal da sta se pogovarjala med sabo: http://hyrule.6irc.net/tinbin/?77e057944382a989#EDOdLiwhy8k8zXOaRW2lNABf8vGfOLumIEHc4TJlNLo=
<Seniorita> ZeroBin
<CrazyLemon> mi smo tudi meli dva cleverbota ki sta se pogovarjala med sabo
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh ni bil experiment1
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> na tem kanalu smo tak sami cleverboti
<zdobersek> a se ni nobenmu jasno?
<idioterna> no razn mene
<idioterna> jsm stupidbot
<pitko> haha ...
<pitko> tole je ful staromodno ne tale irc
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> .a STAROMODNO
<breza>    _____ _______       _____   ____  __  __  ____  _____  _   _  ____
<breza>   / ____|__   __|/\   |  __ \ / __ \|  \/  |/ __ \|  __ \| \ | |/ __ \
<breza>  | (___    | |  /  \  | |__) | |  | | \  / | |  | | |  | |  \| | |  | |
<breza>   \___ \   | | / /\ \ |  _  /| |  | | |\/| | |  | | |  | | . ` | |  | |
<breza>   ____) |  | |/ ____ \| | \ \| |__| | |  | | |__| | |__| | |\  | |__| |
<breza>  |_____/   |_/_/    \_\_|  \_\\____/|_|  |_|\____/|_____/|_| \_|\____/
<breza>                                                                        
<breza>                                                                        
<CrazyLemon> zate ki si mladoleten je ja :)
<pitko> ti si mladoleten ...
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ti si!
<pitko> .a PFFF
<breza>   _____  ______ ______ ______
<breza>  |  __ \|  ____|  ____|  ____|
<breza>  | |__) | |__  | |__  | |__
<breza>  |  ___/|  __| |  __| |  __|
<breza>  | |    | |    | |    | |
<breza>  |_|    |_|    |_|    |_|
<breza>                               
<breza>                               
<pitko> :D
<pitko> k ti osebno slikam?
<zdobersek> ja, dej.
<pitko> :)
<pitko> 18 sm
<zdobersek> pol prit nazaj, bos se neki v konzolo napisu.
<zdobersek> TO VSE RECEJO!
<pitko> hahah
<CrazyLemon> :))
<pitko> XD
<pitko> mam tut izpit
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> kr dej osebno.. da bomo root geslo vedeli :)
<idioterna> irc je najbl ucinkovit
<zdobersek> mhm, sej tu smo drugac sami kolesarji
<pitko> ....
<idioterna> jsm mel GPL k sm bil star 16
<pitko> root geslo je reku
<pitko> :D
<pitko> da ti povem izkošnjo moja gesla so tako zajebana
<pitko> da si jih noben ne zapomne
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> ce ze ne osebne, daj vsaj kreditno
<idioterna> a zato jih skos pozablas
<pitko> enkrat sm na tablo napisal v Å¡oli geslo od fbuka nobeden se ga ni zapomnu :)
<pitko> ne
<pitko> kreditna ti nč ne pomaga
<idioterna> zakaj bi si pa hotu kdo zapomnt
<idioterna> sej mas fotoaparat na telefonu za fotografski spomin
<pitko> brez cw
<pitko> tut to ne poamga k ga moraš rašigrerat :D
<pitko> rašifrerat*
<idioterna> aja se prav sam pisat neznas
<pitko> xD
<pitko> ne
<zdobersek> pol pa sosolci nekompetentni izpadejo
<pitko> r4gn4r0k kaj iz tega rata :D
<zdobersek> a je mogoce ... ragnarok?
<zdobersek> al pa ben ten?
<pitko> haha :D
<pitko> blizu pa si ja
<pitko> ampak eden od redkih k si to pogruntu tok daleč :D
<zdobersek> kvaj pol, ragnarök?
<CrazyLemon> ne..korangar d0h
<pitko> haha
<pitko> nene
<pitko> :D
<pitko> veš iz kje izhaja ragnarok
<pitko> :)
<pitko> jaz obožujem teorije zarote da vincija in podobne bedarije :) tako da sm skri geslo dost
<lynxlynxlynx> ready player one :)
<CrazyLemon> to da si ga skril pomeni da lahko z določenimi sklepi prideš do gesla..kar pomeni da je svoh geslo :)
<pitko> hm
<pitko> ja če si manijak nordijske  mitologije in anogramov
<pitko> izvoli
<lynxlynxlynx> logogrifni piramidni anagram je anorak :)
<zdobersek> lahko pa podas hash gesla.
<pitko> haha
<pitko> xD
<zdobersek> te pa nic.
<zdobersek> ln
<Lurker69> http://www.blackout-os.com/
<Seniorita> - BlackOut Linux -
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-06
<napsy_> http://www.siol.net/novice/junaki_za_jutri/2013/08/dlancnik_geoffrey_visionect.aspx
<Seniorita> Edini natakar, ki je kasko zavarovan - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Veste, da ime služabnika iz serije Princ z Bel Aira nosi tudi eden od slovenskih izdelkov? Slovenski Geoffrey vam postreže kavo, torto, sladoled, pa tudi prelet svetovnih novic.«
<napsy_> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe napsy v prvi vrsti cist zamisljen :P
<Sky[x]> zih je na ksno bejbo misli :D
<Sky[x]> mislu
<napsy_> ziher :)
<napsy_> sam mam poducnjake vlke
<napsy_> nevm ka me je zmatral
<franci> Pozdravljeni, Zanima me kakšno domeno moram izbrati za PTR zapis na strežniku?
<idioterna> ni pomembno
<idioterna> samo da se ta domena resolva nazaj v ta ip
<franci> idioterna: torej če imam domeno "mojadomena.si" in imam v dnsu (A record) nastavljeno da me poveže nazaj na "www.mojadomena.si" (ta naslov bi bil tudi v ptrju) bo v redu?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ce je 4.3.2.1.in-addr.arpa. IN PTR www.mojadomena.si.
<idioterna> potem mora bit tudi www.mojadomena.si. IN A 1.2.3.4
<idioterna> to je vse kar je pomembno
<franci> kaj pa v primeru večih domen?
<franci> recimo da iz mojadomena.si nebi pošiljal pošte iz drugadomena.si pa bi?
<idioterna> to niti ni pomembno
<idioterna> mislm nima zveze s posto
<franci> ker mi brez ptr recorda ispji blokirajo mail
<franci> zato me tudi zanima
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak ko ptr record imas je to to
<idioterna> ni pomembno kaksen je, samo da je veljaven
<franci> torej če bo www.mojadomena.si in bom poslal mail iz info@drugadomena.si bo vredu? :P:P
<idioterna> in da kaze na dns ime, ki se resolva nazaj na ta ip
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> bo vredu
<franci> hvala!!!!
<idioterna> je sicer fino da imas SFP zapis
<franci> a moram na drugadomena.si potem Å¡e kaj uredit razen sfp zapisa?
<franci> kakšne mx recorde?
<idioterna> zato da lahko reces "www.mojadomena.si je veljaven posiljatelj"
<idioterna> naceloma ne
<idioterna> a imas vse na istem strezniku?
<franci> ja
<franci> mojadomena.si in drugadomena.si sta na istem strežniku
<franci> ali bi bil zapis "v=spf1 a mx ptr -all" potem v redu, ker domena nima mx in ptr recordov?
<idioterna> ne ptr ven vrzi ce nimas ptr zapisov
<idioterna> ker nima smisla
<idioterna> a mx je dovolj
<franci> mx zapisov tudi nimam
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> kako pa potem posto dostavis?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> mas a zapis?
<franci> to bi bil samo sendmail server
<franci> a zapis mam
<idioterna> dodaj se mx, splaca se
<franci> na kaj je potrebno naslovit mx?
<idioterna> ker je prvi lookup vedno mx
<idioterna> ja na www.drugadomena.si i guess
<franci> kater priority? 10
<idioterna> oz. vecina rada naredi se A zapis mail IN A isti ip
<idioterna> vseeno je
<idioterna> lahko je 10 ali pa 1000
<idioterna> ce je samo en
<franci> ahaaaa
<franci> ok, zares hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je razlog da se napajalnik včasih sliši kot bager drugič pa dela normalno?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sucky ventilator
<idioterna> zamenjaj.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ležaji
<dz0ny_> prah, ni fiksiran
<CrazyLemon> ampak če bi bili ležaji/ventilator pol bi predvidevam da vedno bil kot bager
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ fiksiran je...praha ni toliko
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi bilo res najlažje zamenjat ventilator
<dz0ny_> ja to naredi
<dz0ny_> ponavadi se rpah nabere na ležajih
<dz0ny_> in potem tist ful čudno brenči
<dz0ny_> malo wdja
<dz0ny_> pa počakaš da se posuši
<CrazyLemon> ma na brenčanje sem navajen..sam zdaj ko sm pršu v sobo se je zdelo da bo poletel..ker je bil tak grob zvok..ne kot brenčanje
<dz0ny_> drugač vse smrdi/diši
<CrazyLemon> sm že mislu da je vse šlo v k... :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: rrrrr je od ventilatorja
<idioterna> ampak samo ko ima ravno tocno prave obrate
<idioterna> vcasih pomaga ce mu ksn kuli porines not
<idioterna> tok da ga ustavis
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> in se pol spet zavrti in je tiho
<idioterna> ampak to je zacasna resitev iz ocitnih razlogov
<CrazyLemon> 80mm fan
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<idioterna> http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-Kigurumi-Pajamas-Anime-Cosplay-Costume-unisex-Adult-Onesie-Dress-/181171748209?pt=DE_Damen_Nachtw%C3%A4sche&var=&hash=item2a2ead7d71
<Seniorita> New Kigurumi Pajamas Anime Cosplay Costume unisex Adult Onesie Dress | eBay
<Seniorita> »New Kigurumi Pajamas Anime Cosplay Costume unisex Adult Onesie Dress in Kleidung & Accessoires, Kostüme & Verkleidungen, Kostüme | eBay«
<idioterna> to morte kupt
<CrazyLemon> cheap
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da vsi ventilatorji napajalnikov imajo možnost PWMja?
<dz0ny_> hm never hear for such
<skyx_> ej ma se kdo probleme po updejtu na 4.3 da ne more updejtov za aplikacije nalozit ?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se ne vrtijo nonstop z max. rpm ampak glede na load?
<skyx_> poskusil sem preko wifi pa preko 3g in vedno dobim error za vse updejte da ni mogoce dol potegnt
<CrazyLemon> skyx_ js bi na tvojem mestu poskušal pobrisat podatke play storea in nato se  znova prijavil ni probal updejtat
<CrazyLemon> in*
<skyx_> a kej bolj tocno ves kje naj bi pobrisal te podakte ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne vem ce ma ker pocen napajalnik to opcijo
<dz0ny_> mislim mert moraš porabo, pa temperaturo
<dz0ny_> ni pocen
<CrazyLemon> skyx_ manage applications pa klikneš na app pa pobrišeš data
<skyx_> aja to
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mislim da se vrtijo na 40%
<dz0ny_> sploh pa 8 cm al pa 12 zagotavlajta dsot hlajenja
<dz0ny_> skyx_: clear app cache
<skyx_> ne pomaga nic sem probov zdj to
<dz0ny_> app cache zahteva reboot
<dz0ny_> ker se dex cache znova nardi
<slax0r> Hi, a je kdo ze uporabljal google drive api v kaki svoji app?
<skyx_> nop
<skyx_> dz0ny_: nv kje naj bi zahteval reboot ? ce dam dislable / clear cache se zaeva izvede in to je to
<skyx_> zdj sem dal disable in me je vprasal ce zelim datna tovarniske nastavitve sem dal yes
<skyx_> ppa ol nazaj vklopu in se vedno isto
<skyx_> its google tile :)
<dz0ny_> android ima apk cache v /cache
<dz0ny_> to je neodvisno od tega kar ti tam klikaš
<dz0ny_> sam dvomim da je to
<dz0ny_> logcat zaženi pa poglej
<slax0r> nvm, nasu kar sm iskal :)
<skyx_> baje da naj bi pomagal ce odstranim gmail racun in na novo dodam :>
<dz0ny_> .sc Sound Of Silence feat. Fawn Myers
<breza> Sound Of Silence feat. Fawn Myers(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/oliver-tank/sound-of-silence-feat-fawn ♥625 ▶18,433
<dz0ny_> Simon & Garfunkel v orginalu
<CrazyLemon> .yt black simon and garfunkel
<breza> Black Simon and Garfunkel Sing One Direction (9/12/12)(2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R4JGAnJQhs ♥1,330 ▶175,396
<dz0ny_> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/security/advisory/2876146
<Seniorita> Microsoft Security Advisory (2876146): Wireless PEAP-MS-CHAPv2 Authentication Could Allow Information Disclosure
<dz0ny_> http://linuxcommand.org/lts0010.php#starting
<Seniorita> Learning the shell - Lesson 1: What is the shell?
<Seniorita> »Learn the Linux command line«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/junaki_za_jutri/2013/08/dlancnik_geoffrey_visionect.aspx
<Seniorita> Edini natakar, ki je kasko zavarovan - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Veste, da ime služabnika iz serije Princ z Bel Aira nosi tudi eden od slovenskih izdelkov? Slovenski Geoffrey vam postreže kavo, torto, sladoled, pa tudi prelet svetovnih novic.«
<CrazyLemon> napsy ^
<napsy> jup
<dz0ny_> napsy: still design sucks al ste raziskali pa prišli do tega da je tako uporabno?
<napsy> kak still design?
<dz0ny_> !t en sl still
<Seniorita> vedno
<napsy> do explain
<dz0ny_> kul sam dizajn je nekako storomoden
<napsy> aja
<napsy> pac trenutna iteracija
<dz0ny_> je to prav s tem namenom al se niste poglabljal
<napsy> smo se poglablal, so nekatere tehnicne omejitve
<dz0ny_> recmo da gre mama na kavo ne vid prebrat tistega kar piše pod ikono?
<dz0ny_> kako povečaš?
<napsy> kako pa povecas casopis?
<napsy> na zoomiranje nismo pomisnal .. se nismo mel takih pritozb/pripomb tak da je neobstojec problem v praksi
<dz0ny_> nardi se za določeno ciljno skupino
<dz0ny_> recimo upokojenski bo mel 16-17
<dz0ny_> navaden 14
<dz0ny_> itd
<dz0ny_> px recmo
<napsy> ce bi mel taksno ciljno skupino pa bi se seveda poglobil v to
<napsy> kadar bomo opramljal kako kafetarijo za upokojence, why not
<dz0ny_> fora je da je kavarna recimo za vse ciljne skupine
<dz0ny_> zato me jae zanimalo kako hendlate to
<napsy> se nismo mel takih propomb
<dz0ny_> rezn ce je kavarna samo za hipsterje
<napsy> ce bomo kdaj mel pa bomo naredil kaj
<napsy> bi blo pa nesmiselno v tem trenutku studirat na to
<napsy> oz. za vse mozne scenarije ce ni treba
<napsy> vec featurjev ko dodajas bol raste kompleksnost, tega pa nocmo
<dz0ny_> mhm sam to so dost basic stvari
<napsy> niti ne
<dz0ny_> pač usabilty
<napsy> casopis ko nanabavs tut ne pride zraven s prilozeno lupo, pa z gasilskim aparatom pa z hanzaplastom ce se urezes
<napsy> pac
<napsy> zaka komplicirat ce ni treba
<dz0ny_> casopiš kupiš prostovoljno
<napsy> sj v gostilnah se tut mas natakarja
<dz0ny_> ja v čem je potem point naprave ki nadomešča ali dopoljnje natakarja
<napsy> prej dopolnjuje
<dz0ny_> v 90% primerov naj bi bila interakcija z natakrjem slaba
<napsy> ce te res zanima si lahka preberes eno dolgo besedilo
<napsy> http://geoffrey.si
<Seniorita> Geoffrey
<dz0ny_> rečmo 20% ljudi ima težave z vidom
<dz0ny_> torej naprava rešuje en specifičen problem za gostinca, al pa tud ne :P
<dz0ny_> fair :)
<dz0ny_> bom bral
<idioterna> o lej yang
<idioterna> http://www.klubgromka.org/index.php?mode=program&id=3669
<Seniorita> klub Gromka
<idioterna> zdej mi pa povej kje dobim "mainstream kulturo"
<zdobersek> Geoffry v The Prince of Bel Air je crn
<zdobersek> tale natakar pa sploh ne
<zdobersek> na tablci
<zdobersek> a je vsaj gej?
<napsy> geoffrey je vse kar je gost :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: lol, zakaj pa to tebe zanima?
<idioterna> iz antropoloskega stalisca.
<dz0ny_> napsy: sem prebral, sam mam sedaj še več vprašanj :P
<napsy> ka pa?
<dz0ny_> tam je omenjena analitika, bo musarjeva počas še po lokalih začela hodit
<napsy> analitika je namenjena gostincem
<dz0ny_> al firma teh podatkov ne uporablja, pa jih imajo samo gostinci na voljo?
<napsy> plus ne belezi se nic o strankah razn narocila, kar pa tako ze vedo
<napsy> to majo gostinci
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> kaj pa za natakarje obstaja
<lynxlynxlynx> luštno napsy
<napsy> je pa njihova stvar kok delajo s temi podatki
<dz0ny_> recimo sprejme naročilo, pa da se kuni potem to pokaže
<dz0ny_> kuhni*
<napsy> odvisno kok je lokal zorganiziram
<napsy> mi sam to storitev nudmo
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: thx
<dz0ny_> aha
<dz0ny_> .vreme cerknica
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 35.7°C @06.08.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 35.99°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:23, Sončni zahod: 20:24:22
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 35.2°C @06.08.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 35.48°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:51:09, Sončni zahod: 20:24:19
<zdobersek> .yt turk it's so hot
<breza> Scrubs Turk- It's SO HOT(nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMQhpkJqMiI ♥1,024 ▶360,365
<pitko> dan
<breza> Dober dan, pitko
<pitko> tudii tebi breza :D ;)
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<pitko> ooo wormski pridejo na ubuntu *_* :D
<lynxlynxlynx> worms?
<pitko> da daWorms Reloaded
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda praktično identično armaggedonu
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, če so ti všeč taki špili si poglej hedgewars
<lynxlynxlynx> edini odprtokodni projekt, ki je še živ na to temo
<pitko> hm tole mi je znano ja
<pitko> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1937035674/leadwerks-build-linux-games-on-linux
<pitko> hm
<Seniorita> Leadwerks: Build Linux Games, on Linux. by Josh Klint — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »We want to put 3D game development on Linux, so you can build and play games without leaving the Linux operating system.«
<pitko> kumi čalam da pride za ubntu
<pitko> čakam*
<zdobersek> komaj*
<zdobersek> 'ubntu' je pa ok.
<pitko> kumi :D
<pitko> to je po naše :)
<zdobersek> ne pa po nase
<pitko> hahah :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Solar-Powered Laptop Publishes Specs, Will Be Submersible  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4HFIUwhGCeE/sol-laptop-publishes-specs
<lynxlynxlynx> The devices will retail at around US$350 for the standard version, and $400 for one you can shove under water.
<lynxlynxlynx> poceni
<Lurker69> http://twitpic.com/show/large/d279tx
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9de9jfmAoY
<Seniorita> Intervju: Joseph A. Mussomelli Veleposlanik ZDA v Sloveniji - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Intervju z veleposlanikom ZDA v Sloveniji: Pripravila: Tina Drolc Kreativni producent: Dejan Sedej Direktor: Bogdan Kozina Tehnični producent: Goran Kosec Pr...«
<lynxlynxlynx> kej zanimivga?
<miha> nič posebnega, ampak simpatično.
<napsy> ka pa je tolk simpaticnega?
<miha> zabaven človek je, pa zdj se poslavlja od mandata tle
<miha> recimo njegovih predhodnjikov se ne spomnim sploh, ta je pa vedn povedu, kaj misli :)
<miha> in vedno sm se zabaval, kak je nekaterim to šlo na živce
<miha> nč, lp
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Filebot Tops July’s Best Selling Apps on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KVY4bPtObFg/julys-best-selling-ubuntu-apps-revealed
<zdobersek> hva zdj
<zdobersek> Microsoft posilja bug reporte k NSA, preden jih popravi
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> mene zanima, kdo bo naredu kaksno razpaljotko glede tega
<zdobersek> ipak smo suvereni, ceravno je bil zdej Mussomelli veleposlanik
<slax0r> can't touch this
<zdobersek> nhhh nh nh nh - nh nh - nh nh
<zdobersek> vsaj tiste ubuntu prirocnike bi jim lahko prodal
<zdobersek> al pa SUP demonstriral
<slax0r> komu?
<zdobersek> Alenki
<slax0r> why?
<zdobersek> da ji NSA ne bi gledala pod prste
<zdobersek> in da bi lahko udobno nakupovala po Amazonu, kar skozi Unity leco.
<zdobersek> killer feature.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: AeroFS Makes Cloudless, Secure File Sync Easy  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/43gJqCV8XXo/aerofs-makes-cloudless-secure-file-sync.html
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piper_Kerman
<Seniorita> Piper Kerman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ^
<dz0ny_> vem
<dz0ny_> also vroce as hell
<zdobersek> .vreme `where dz0ny_`
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<dz0ny_> 35 50% vlaga
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 34.6°C @06.08.2013 17:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 28.89°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:33, Sončni zahod: 20:21:55
<zdobersek> kle pa chillamo
<zdobersek> 29 stopinj
<zdobersek> game night maybe?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: CrazyLemon ?
<dz0ny_> prevroce
<zdobersek> ...
<dz0ny_> kaj bi pa igral?
<zdobersek> l4d2 mogoce? ce gre tudi limun?
<dz0ny_> ok mogoce ce ne bom prevec zjeban
<lynxlynxlynx> andrejz: na katerem mestu ima ponavadi "Shrani kot" bližnjico?
<lynxlynxlynx> tipkov&nično
<dz0ny_> ctrl+s bi moralo skrajšat ?
<dz0ny_> aja shrani kot
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam nič poslovenjenga nameščenga
<lynxlynxlynx> no, tukaj ni tak problem, ker ima original pospeševalnik pred znakom, ki je tudi v prevodu
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ne vem kaj je bolje — bit konsistenten z jezikom al s programom
<pitko> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2013/08/googlova_ocala_prepoved_za_voznike_avtomobilov_tudi_v_sloveniji.aspx itq sej to mora bit
<Seniorita> Googlova očala: prepoved za voznike avtomobilov tudi v Sloveniji - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Googlova očala sploh še niso prišla v prodajo, a so njihovo uporabo za voznike avtomobilov že prepovedali v Veliki Britaniji. Enako bo tudi v Sloveniji, kjer bo zagrožena globa 120 evrov.«
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx čist odvisno je od programa
<CrazyLemon> glej kaj Å¡e ni zasedeno in tisto uporabi :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lahko :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.swpower.si/prakticni-nasveti/9/utisajte-in-ohladite-svoj-racunalnik/
<Seniorita> Utišajte (in ohladite) svoj računalnik – Praktični nasveti – SwPower.si
<Seniorita> »Računalniki so dandanes precej glasni. Nove komponente postajajo vse hitrejše, s tem pa tudi čedalje bolj požrešne, kar zadeva energijo.«
<CrazyLemon> a komu odpre?
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..chrome pokaže samo ozadje
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ligojna-heatwave.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bistra-castle.jpg
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/72661932
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<pitko> andrejz si tle?
<sasa84> ga ni :P
<pitko> večer :D
<pitko> kva je saška nism slišu še tvoje mlenje glede
<pitko> Å¡kandalov v slovenski cerkvi
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> pitko, ja kaj pa če človk rečt... še kšn more odfrčat
<LorD_DDooM> Kakih Å¡kandalov, nobenih Å¡kandalov, samo zarote!!!11
<LorD_DDooM> :F
<pitko> ;D
<pitko> ne pomojm jih je satan prevzel :D
<sasa84> to pa je bla modra izjava od glavana ja...
<CrazyLemon> tega http://www.mlacom.si/ventilatorji-in-pribor/noiseblocker-blacksilent-fan-x2-rev3-80mm
<Seniorita> NOISEBLOCKER BlackSilent Fan X2 (Rev3) 80mm « Ventilatorji in pribor
<Seniorita> »NOISEBLOCKER BlackSilent Fan X2 (Rev3) 80mm«
<CrazyLemon> ali tega http://www.mlacom.si/ventilatorji-in-pribor/noiseblocker-blacksilent-fan-x1-rev3-80mm
<Seniorita> NOISEBLOCKER BlackSilent Fan X1 (Rev3) 80mm « Ventilatorji in pribor
<Seniorita> »NOISEBLOCKER BlackSilent Fan X1 (Rev3) 80mm«
<CrazyLemon> za napajalnik?
<CrazyLemon> x2 ima dosti večji pretok..je pa tudi posledično bl glasen
<zdobersek> idioterna: na zazar mas potem lepo speljano pot, pol pa levo na podlipo al pa desno na vrzdenec
<zdobersek> poj pa na sentjosta
<idioterna> poznam ja
<idioterna> sam sm su okol barja
<idioterna> pac pot domov
<zdobersek> the long way home
<idioterna> vroce je blo
<pitko> kje je seznam kateri po lestvici smo po prevodih? :)
<CrazyLemon> na launchpadu :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny_: ?
<andrejz> pitko je priden, ga je treba pohvalit, se je kar lepo lotil. v 2 tednih si je skoraj 1,8 k karme nabral
<pitko> am uni nizi k so ostal v gufw so že preglagani
<pitko> tako da lahko zaklušeš paket
<andrejz> odlično!
<andrejz> bom pregledal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek : ?
<zdobersek> akcija?
<pitko> pač so Suggestions iz drughi paketov
<andrejz> lol, najbolj priljubljen up za julij je v software center prodal < 50 kopij po 3 dolarje
<andrejz> aja, nisem gledel, hvala za obvestilo
<CrazyLemon> akcija!
<pitko> to je dost ne?
<pitko> dejmo Å¡e mi kej prodat :D
<CrazyLemon> pitko seveda je dost..če lahk preživiš s 150dolarji :)
<CrazyLemon> za indijo je to recimo dovolj
<pitko> cc
<pitko> vrjetno Å¡e kej druzga dela?
<dz0ny_> haha http://i.imgur.com/BcFL3.png#oo
<andrejz> kako druzga dela
<andrejz> to je najboljši app, torej največ kopij
<andrejz> mogoče je kakšen drug app prodal 30 kopij po 10 dolvarjev pa je recimo 300 dolarjev
<andrejz> samo vseeno so Å¡tevilke zelo nizke
<andrejz> nekako moraš napisat 4 - 5 top 10 appov v USC, da maš za minimalca :)
<andrejz> a je komu poznan nick z00n1
<CrazyLemon> to je dz0nyjev alter ego.. (d)z00n1
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> al je mogoce (dra)z00n1?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<dz0ny_> al ba zd00b1
<CrazyLemon> ha!
<CrazyLemon> čist možn
<CrazyLemon> o
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: akcija?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako strokovno mnenje glede ventilatorja za napajalnik? :)
<pitko> k bo ubuntu phone pršu bo to za marsikoga zlata jama pomojm za desktop je pa res mal mal
<zdobersek> da le ne bo jama plitka.
<pitko> hm
<pitko> glede nato kako so pograbil ubuntu edge
<CrazyLemon> kako so pa pograbili?
<zdobersek> a so prisl preko 32mio?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 15 dni do konca pa niti na tretjini niso
<CrazyLemon> 8,314,952 USD 26%
<CrazyLemon> Starting - 0.259842 Complete
<pitko> dobr pretirava lahko vsak
<pitko> 32 miljonov so zmešani
<pitko> delajo samo biznis
<pitko> z 8 miljoni mislm da se da kr dobr poštimat ubuntu os mislm za telefone pa ga predstavt kaki mobilnim mogocem samsung in podobnimi
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: akcija?
<zdobersek> ce ne pridejo do 32mio, ne dobijo nicesar
<CrazyLemon> pitko oni niso dobili niti centa še.. in ga ne bodo če ne pridejo do 32
<CrazyLemon> what she said
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ce pridejo do 32mio, gre vse v edge
<zdobersek> HEY
<pitko> nebodo jih dubil
<pitko> edinu če pride en naftni šejk pa reče evo vam mal drobiža pa prpopka 10k dolarjev
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> 10 miljonu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno 14 premal :>
<pitko> :D
<j4b0> niso dobr naštudiral zadeve, teli perki so bli brezvezni nč novga...
<j4b0> edin dober perk je bil znižan telfon na 600$
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak 600$ je lih zadnja meja za telefon
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi imeli dobiček :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1924-2: Ubufox and Unity Firefox Extension update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1924-2/
<zdobersek> crowdsourcing ni za dobicek
<j4b0> sej mogoč bi pa tko mogl bit, da je za community in da pač dajo telfon po 600$ vsakmu. Jest bi reku da more canonical dofinancirat do 32 miljonov
<j4b0> zdrobresek: +1
<j4b0> zdobersek: +1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda je :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ne počnejo to for free
<dz0ny_> celo tko je da switching thing ne bo open source
<zdobersek> za dobicek tud ne
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: akcija?
<dz0ny_> razen ce dobijo kes od edge
<dz0ny_> naah
<zdobersek> :/
<dz0ny_> mal prej
<dz0ny_> recmo ob 9 bi se slo
<j4b0> glede na to, da je to mišljeno kot pc-telefon je velik vprašanje tud power management, kolk se bo vs pregreval in tko. to je re on the egge
<j4b0> edge*
<zdobersek> OF GLORY!
<j4b0> :)
<sasa84> lol zdobersek
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat jst
<sasa84> sm čist crknena
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<dz0ny_> saso eden ocitno zelo utruja
<CrazyLemon> jp..the almighty god has that kind of powers
<Lurker69> nsa.org
<Lurker69> ^če ma kdo veselja se igračkat z bruteforcingom
<Lurker69> na dnu je owl.zip file
<dz0ny_> in kaj na j bi to bilo?
<dz0ny_> nc ne morem vec gladat
<dz0ny_> ln
<Lurker69> neka fora, puzzle pač
<Lurker69> amk glede na to da domene nsa.org ne more dobit kr vsak pomojem ni sam RickRoll na koncu
<CrazyLemon> matr je neumn tale thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> če napišem naslov 'info@' mi samodejno dopolni
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-07
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Hej dz0ny_, lepo te je videti!
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Dober dan, idioterna
<idioterna> hvaljen jezus
<idioterna> pametn bot.
<Lurker69> hehe, hvaljen jezus pa pametn bot je eden izmed najboljših slovenskih pozdravov
<Lurker69> drugi jeziki nimajo tega "pametn bot"
<idioterna> ja anglezi majo "dont be silly"
<Lurker69> When Tyranny comes to the Homeland, it will be wrapped in a flag and carrying a bible.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Ozadje teksta namiznih ikon  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40574/#p40574
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25.4°C @07.08.2013 9:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 29.09°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:22, Sončni zahod: 20:22:51
<napsy> jo Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> jo
<msev> jou jou....kko listam bluetooth-usb adapter, če mi ga lshw ne pokaže
<marko-_-> msev, lsusb
<marko-_-> a ve kdo kako bi naredil, da bi se določeni podatki prenesli na zunanji disk vedno, ko ga priklopim
<marko-_-> da se synca ena mapa recimo vedno
<marko-_-> na disk
<napsy> marko-_-: udev rules
<marko-_-> heh
<marko-_-> isti odgovor sem dobil na #linux
<dz0ny_> pa rsync
<marko-_-> dobesedno
<dz0ny_> ja sej je najbolj smart
<marko-_-> a ni nekega gui programa kjer bi izbral disk, pa kere mape se naj syncajo na pcju na njega
<marko-_-> pa je to to :D
<dz0ny_> ja sam pol moraš klikat :P
<dz0ny_> tle ni treba
<dz0ny_> set and forget
<marko-_-> ja da bi sam 1x kliknil pa bi blo to to
<marko-_-> bom poguglal malo rsync
<dz0ny_> udev+rsync
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: kt da je tako težko
<marko-_-> prvič delam
<marko-_-> tako da je
<dz0ny_> napisat tist skript
<dz0ny_> maš 3-4 tutorial ene par youtube posnetkov
<dz0ny_> če to ne bo šlo
<dz0ny_> pa Å¡e nas
<marko-_-> dej link od youtuba
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bizarno/video-tako-se-oglasa-kadar-je-potrebna
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Tako se oglaša, kadar je potrebna | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Dekle ima prav poseben način, kako pritegne moške.«
<dz0ny_> .yt udev usb automount
<breza> LINUX: Mount USB drives to permanent locations with UUID, fstab and udev(6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPIe7Vc2Eqw ♥19 ▶4,813
<dz0ny_> .asku udev automount usb
<breza> As I understood, there are two versions of Virtualbox. One is open source and doesn't have the possibility to automount USB devices. There i... http://askubuntu.com/questions/186174/trying-to-automount-usb-drive-in-virtualbox-via-udev-but-changes-have-been-made
<dz0ny_> .asku automount usb
<breza> Read Here and Here
<dz0ny_> .asku udev usb aoutomount !
<breza> As I understood, there are two versions of Virtualbox. One is open source and doesn't have the possibility to automount USB devices. There i... http://askubuntu.com/questions/186174/trying-to-automount-usb-drive-in-virtualbox-via-udev-but-changes-have-been-made
<msev> tnx marko, lep ime maš soimenjak :D
<idioterna> ne flirtat tle no
<marko-_-> dz0ny_, sem sledil temu vodiču in mounta automacko pod recimo /usb
<marko-_-> samo zdaj ko odklopim disk pa nazaj vklopim
<marko-_-> ga nikjer ne vidim
<marko-_-> v nautilusu
<marko-_-> kot prej pač pod "priklopljene naprave"
<marko-_-> pa sej nekak ni problem automountanja, sej to vedno naredi :D Hočem da avtomacko prenese datoteke gor
<marko-_-> razumeš? Ko priklopim disk preko usbja hočem da se avtomatsko začne prenos datotek iz mape "FIlmi" recimo, kateri še niso na diski
<marko-_-> disku*
<marko-_->  na disk lepo
<marko-_-> http://superuser.com/questions/22766/how-can-i-automatically-copy-files-to-a-usb-drive-when-i-connect-it-to-my-comput
<Seniorita> windows - How can I automatically copy files to a USB drive when I connect it to my computer? - Super User
<marko-_-> točno ta problem mam samo na linuxu
<marko-_-> in vidim v odgovoru same skripte. Kaj Å¡e res niso tega implentirali nekak
<marko-_-> ? :D
<napsy> skripte niso implementacija?
<marko-_-> mislim v neki simple sistemski gui program
<napsy> that's not the unix way
<marko-_-> ki ti kaže mountane naprave in maš pol voljo izbrat to pa to, pa da synca s tem pa tem in se shrani v fstab
<marko-_-> ubuntu ni več unix
<marko-_-> pričakujem preprostost tu
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: ja po tistemu mount postopku da Å¡e rsync in je to to
<dz0ny_> če hočeš gui pol je najbližje http://git-annex.branchable.com/
<Seniorita> git-annex
<dz0ny_> al pa unison al kej je že
<marko-_-> tenks dz0ny_
<marko-_-> sam res sem mislil da je to vsakdanja praksa razumeš
<marko-_-> pač razlog zakaj sem vzel ta prenosni disk je to, da skopiram muziko, filme pa še kake fajle gor avtomacko, ko se priklopi
<marko-_-> zdaj pa se mi zdi, kot da toplo vodo odkrivam
<marko-_-> ne dela to liek 3/4 folka ko ma prenosne diske? :D
<marko-_-> al vedno ročno prenašate?
<dz0ny_> ne udev pa rsync
<dz0ny_> mam celo use case
<dz0ny_> pride dj v studio
<dz0ny_> prkuč usb
<dz0ny_> se skopira muzka
<dz0ny_> in posynca z bazo
<dz0ny_> tko da ni duplikatov pa Å¡e par pravil
<dz0ny_> nemu se pokaže pllay lsita
<dz0ny_> edino pravilo je da ma v določeni mapo vse
<marko-_-> ja sej to glih
<marko-_-> sem mislil da se je nekako poenostavilo že
<marko-_-> vsej v the popularnih distribucijah
<marko-_-> pa se ni ne
<marko-_-> to me preseneča pa šokira malo
<marko-_-> skripte, fstab itd itd
<marko-_-> pač sej kul, no b iggie
<dz0ny_> ja lej v win tud ne moreš resetirat storitve prek cmd line
<marko-_-> sam to folk odvrača od linuxa :D
<dz0ny_> moraš poklikat
<marko-_-> ja sej čudno mi je da še v windowsu moraš neko skripto za to napisat
<marko-_-> pač ni glih lepo
<dz0ny_> mene klikanje odganja pa gesture stuff tud :P
<dz0ny_> tko kot ti je napsy napisal it's not he unix way
<marko-_-> ubuntu že dolgo ni unix
<marko-_-> no fer to
<marko-_-> po eni strani rečti
<dz0ny_> sam to je zelo relativno, tisti ki so začel z win imajo to mentalno sliko v glavi kako se mora
<marko-_-> "ubuntu ni unix" ker ga vsi elitisti mrzijo
<marko-_-> po drugi pa
<marko-_-> "ubuntu je unix"
<marko-_-> zato nima klik klik
<marko-_-> v tem primeru
<marko-_-> :D
<dz0ny_> hm teh štorij z win uproabniki sem v enem tednu nabral že 5
<marko-_-> pač vse kar hočem povedat je to, da mi ta stvar deluje vsakdanja in mi je smešno da niti windows ne podpira tega, da morašneke skripte pisat
<dz0ny_> zato sem malo teče
<marko-_-> razumeš me ne?
<marko-_-> da bi šel pod sistemske nastavitve, pa neki  backup program odprl ki bi ti pokazal vse mountane naprave in bi recimo izbral ta prenosni disk pa ga določil da ko se mounta da se določeni podatki z tega drugega diska vedno prenesejo gor
<marko-_-> oziroma določeni podatki iz določene mape
<marko-_-> nekak bi se lahko to gui-ziralo že :D
<marko-_-> vsaj ubuntu
<marko-_-> pač presenečen sem, ful
<dz0ny_> ene par appow zan to za win pa linux tud sam so plačljivi
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> ok
<dz0ny_> crashplan recimo
<dz0ny_> sam ti hočeš free predpostavljam :)
<marko-_-> jo
<marko-_-> tako je
<marko-_-> sej bom že s skriptami pa to
<marko-_-> sam pač, just saying
<marko-_-> vem da je tu dosti programerjev
<marko-_-> kot je napsy recimo
<marko-_-> napsy, se spomniš ffmpeg
<marko-_-> gui frontend
<marko-_-> pizda mam polno idej
<marko-_-> uresniči jih nekaj :P
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: nauč se programirat
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.mojvideo.com/video-kam-na-morje/d82bee753a32dee83cc9
<Seniorita> Kam na morje?
<Seniorita> »In kam greste vi letos na dopust? Krk, Poreč ali morda jadransko morje?«
<idioterna> svasta
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> mislim da sem našel v ubuntuju program en za to
<marko-_-> backup tool neki
<marko-_-> ja dela točno to kaj hočem. Izberem napravo na kero hočem shranjevat, mape kere hočem itd
<marko-_-> samo ne dela automatično to
<marko-_-> hah
<marko-_-> :D
<dz0ny_> z udev ga lahko poženeš
<dz0ny_> unison to btw
<marko-_-> tenks bom prečekiral
<yang> eh
<yang> haha
<yang> sploh ne porajtajo
<yang> da je jadransko morje povsod
<idioterna> verjetn so iz bs3
<yang> kaki butli
<idioterna> also a si vidu
<yang> verjetno
<yang> iz stoplnic
<idioterna> na metelkovi bo koncert
<idioterna> in bom mogu otroke ke pelat
<zdobersek> ddan dandan dan
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<yang> ja nej se hit navadjo kaj je to narko scena
<marko-_-> hahaha
<marko-_-> idioterna, koliko let maš?
<yang> idioterna: baje majo vrtec in osnovno solo tam, lahko jih tja vpises
<marko-_-> jebena metelkova
<napsy> ka je z njo?
<marko-_-> se spomnim ko sem prvič bil tam in me je nek transvestit prišel prosit za čik
<marko-_-> hahaha
<marko-_-> napsy, a si njen ati? :D
<napsy> a?
<marko-_-> nevermind
<yang> marko-_-: ce bi mal vec spil, bi ga lahk domov odpelu
<idioterna> marko-_-: 44
<marko-_-> haha
<idioterna> yang: nimajo, sm ze preveru
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a ti veš kje je jadransko morje http://www.mojvideo.com/video-kam-na-morje/d82bee753a32dee83cc9 ?
<Seniorita> Kam na morje?
<Seniorita> »In kam greste vi letos na dopust? Krk, Poreč ali morda jadransko morje?«
<marko-_-> ta kanal je tok zakon postal :D
<yang> idioterna: kako ne ? vcas so mel, sem bral o tem
<idioterna> malo solo majo, ampak to je sekcija delavsko-punkerske univerze
<yang> idioterna: no saj pa ti si po prepricanju komunist
<marko-_-> :DD
<marko-_-> a Å¡e ma metelkova vedno probleme s skini
<marko-_-> že 2 leti nisem bil tam
<yang> marko-_-: uh skinov ni vec po lj
<yang> to je blo v zacetku 90ih
<idioterna> skine smo vse evtanaziral.
<marko-_-> zdaj je verjetno vedno več hipsterjev
<marko-_-> sej še pridejo iskat probleme, mogoče ne v takem številu pa toliko krat
<yang> sam se "fedr" je ostal od skinov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_: lool..dzis krajst
<CrazyLemon> kot da bi gledal americane
<idioterna> yang: btw js nism komunist, ampak da bi ti zdej razlagu podrobnosti mogoce ni najbl primeren cas
<CrazyLemon> na krk ja..na jadransko morje pa ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> idioterna, koliko pa so ti stari otroki?
<idioterna> yang: v vsakem primeru visoke kulture ne morm otrokom pokazat nikjer drugje kot na metelkovi
<idioterna> marko-_-: 3 pa 5
<marko-_-> ne srečam vsak dan 44 letnika
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> sem mislil da starejši
<yang> idioterna: res ne, ampak mam klele komunisticni manifest za prebrat, pa mi lahko se pol kej razlozis, ce zelis
<idioterna> yang: http://www.klubgromka.org/index.php?mode=program&id=3669
<Seniorita> klub Gromka
<yang> kva
<yang> 500 eur
<yang> to je hec
<yang> aja
<yang> narobe sem link prepisal
<yang> poglej tole http://www.klubgromka.org/index.php?mode=program&id=366
<Seniorita> klub Gromka
<yang> verjetno je blo 500 sit no
<idioterna> ja, 2004 najbrz res :)
<yang> haha
<yang> uf na neco falk bi pa se jaz sel
<yang> morda pridem
<yang> vcasih tja do nevem leta 2007 je se zivela v BS3
<yang> zdaj pa mislim, da sin tam zivi simon stojko
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no sam hocm povedat da na metelkovi se se dobi dobro kulturno produkcijo
<yang> ja
<yang> sej
<idioterna> povsod drugje je pa bl zalost
<yang> marsikaj je
<yang> je tut drugod
<idioterna> vceraj sem nemski jazz poslusal v tivoliju
<idioterna> kr 10 tipov pa ena bejba je potegnilo iz ruzakov stuff
<yang> splaca se ti it v kaksen muzej, tam imas ponavadi programe za kulturne dogodke, drugace res tezje zves
<idioterna> 3 trobente 3 pozavne tuba bobni klarinet
<idioterna> pa dva saksofona
<yang> ja Imago Sloveniae ima kr dober program
<idioterna> in so ful dobr jazz odspilal
<idioterna> tko mal za foro
<marko-_-> yang, koliko si ti star?
<yang> marko-_-: mal manj kot idioterna
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> lohk se zmenita pa gresta skupaj na nek kulturni dogodek
<marko-_-> lepo
<marko-_-> to bi bilo lepo
<idioterna> ja js bom pelu pamze pa zeno
<idioterna> tko da nam mel neki zlo prilike bit druzabn
<yang> jst pa raje uzivam na koncertih v miru
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB2XGaoGsWk#t=2m50
<Seniorita> TRIAL - Fluff Fest (complete set) - Czech Republic - 2009 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »TRIAL at Fluff Fest in the Czech Republic in 2009. The complete set. This was the second to last show with bassist Brian Redman before he died, and the last ...«
<marko-_-> jaz uživam na takih koncertih <3
<yang> aha metalc
<yang> no sej tega je na metelkovi kr nekaj
<marko-_-> je ja
<marko-_-> čeprav to je hardcore, bolj realno in surovo kot metal
<idioterna> najboljsi koncert k sm ga obiskal v zadnjih casih je bil gy!be
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFTMzUcMX2A
<Seniorita> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Mladic (live @ Kino Šiška, Ljubljana) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »GY!BE live Ljubljana, 14. 11. 2012 http://cstrecords.com/gybe/«
<yang> ja kino siska ma vcasih kaj pametnega
<marko-_-> a ni zadnje čase nekaj polno post bandov
<marko-_-> v ljubljani
<idioterna> kadar igor vidmar koga preprica
<yang> dostkrat pridejo kaksni znani muzkonterji izven svojih glavnih glasbenih projektov - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_raiders
<Seniorita> Stone Raiders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<marko-_-> vem da se bo zdelo čudno sam leta 2006 je bil to najboljši konecrt ki ga je metelkova doživela
<marko-_-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tptChkpxMoQ
<Seniorita> Parkway Drive - Boneyards - YouTube
<marko-_-> v ch0-ju
<Seniorita> »Distributed by WMG Boneyards«
<marko-_-> toliko stopinj je bilo, da je barva z odra tekla
<marko-_-> i shit you not
<marko-_-> brutalno
<yang> jst sem bil parkrat na trance zadevah, ampak 10 let nazaj
<yang> sem jim se gramofone posodil
<yang> bla je druga godba letos tam tut
<yang> ampak v zlo poznih urah, prakticno zur do jutra
<yang> tko da nisem sel pol
<marko-_-> lol ej ker band je to ne morem verjet. Mislim to je en izmed onih ko postanejo zimzeleni. Basist sploh ne zna basa igrat, bobnar sploh noče bobnov igrat
<marko-_-> ampak so tako dobri in vplivni postali ti parkway drivi
<marko-_-> tako bi moral vsak band fukncionirat. Njim je samo kul met live koncerte in to je to
<marko-_-> zato pa delajo tak dobro musk
<marko-_-> o
<marko-_-> še sam je rekel bobnar v intervjuju da če kdaj band propade da ne bo verjetno več nikoli bobnov igral, ker mu je kar nekaj. Dejansko pa fuuul dobro bobne igra in je precej podcenjen :D
<yang> kaj je bil nazadnje AC/DC na plecnikovem par let nazaj
<yang> si bil
<marko-_-> ne
<yang> se je slisalo do konca bezigrada
<marko-_-> kdaj je to blo?
<yang> ne vem tocno
<yang> par let nazaj
<marko-_-> ne vem ne vem
<marko-_-> nisem niti tako velik fan
<marko-_-> idioterna, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLnC71ysThw a to ti je všeč?
<Seniorita> Being As An Ocean - It's Really Not As Complicated As You're Making It Out To Be - YouTube
<Seniorita> »iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/dear-g-d.../id569023784 Physical: http://www.amazon.com/Dear-G-D-Being-As-Ocean/dp/B00936A2CI Distributed by WMG "I...«
<marko-_-> to je taki hardkorizirani post band
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 32.7°C @07.08.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 34.07°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:13, Sončni zahod: 20:21:46
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 33.5°C @07.08.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 35.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:22, Sončni zahod: 20:22:51
<idioterna> hm
<dz0ny_> .ap chromium
<dz0ny_> .apt chromium
<breza> chromium, chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-inspector, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, chromium-chromedriver, chromium-chromedriver-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree-dbg, chromium-data, unity-chromium-extension, unity-scope-chromiumbo
<zdobersek> .ubuntu Microsoft
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the Microsoft (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<zdobersek> 'using the *'?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> mal sem pizdil ker so v saucy pometal meta pakete ven
<dz0ny_> in potem pol sw ne moreš namestit
<dz0ny_> recimo steam, teamviewer, ati gonilnike, lsdpa itd
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 34.3°C @07.08.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 32.16°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:48:47, Sončni zahod: 20:20:26
<dz0ny_> .sc Bon Iver - Minnesota, WI
<breza> Bon Iver - Minnesota, WI (Oliver Nelson Remix)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/olivernelson/bon-iver-minnesota-wi-oliver ♥753 ▶80,217
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1925-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1925-1/
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> wrong ip
<miha> lol http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/hrvaska-davcna-uprava-sredi-sezone-zaprla-hotel-gostje-se-morajo-izseliti.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Uslužbenci hotela po plažah iščejo goste, da jim povedo, da se morajo izseliti – hotel namreč zapirajo
<Seniorita> »Hotel Libra v hrvaškem mestu Senj davčni upravi dolguje več kot 100.000 evrov. Zaradi visokega dolga se je sredi turistične sezone davčna uprava odločila, da hotel zapre, in tako se mora 66 gostov izseliti.«
<idioterna> sta se mora nije tesko
<miha> si probam predstavljat to, kak ti na plaži povedo, da konc dopust :D
<idioterna> molim? :)
<miha> ja tko
<miha> ta novica... da te na plaži iščejo da te izselijo
<miha> sj vem da mam slabo slovenščino. :)
<slax0r> polovica gostov tega hotela se verjetno ne bo vec vrnila na hrvasko :)
<slax0r> kar tako naprej...
<slax0r> pa malo se se grse naj obnasajo
<idioterna> miha: ja ne, to reces k ti pridejo tezit
<slax0r> pa bojo sami na tej njihovi dolgi plazi :)
<miha> idioterna: aja
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/Gadgeti/Gadgeti/Samsung-s-patentom-razkril-pametne-zapestne-ure-Galaxy-Gear.html
<Seniorita> Samsung s patentom razkril pametne zapestne ure Galaxy Gear | Gadgeti | Gadgeti
<Seniorita> »Samsung je s prijavo patenta v ZDA razkril, da resnično načrtuje predstavitev pametne zapestne ure, ki naj bi se imenovala Galaxy Gear.«
<yang4> prisegam na mehanske ure
<CrazyLemon> pebble zgleda nice :)
<idioterna> pebble ma sodelavc
<idioterna> vsec mu je
<idioterna> sam brez telefona je kind of useless
<msev> ene par dobri hackov je npr. en prek pebbla pržiga lučke, ma tako u izi avtomacijo hiše (pomoje preko rasppi-ja)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna: true..ampak danes ima vsak telefon :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd5WdxGRNG8
<Seniorita> Derek - A Netflix Original Series - Full Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ricky Gervais creates and stars in Derek, a comedy-drama about a loyal nursing home caretaker who sees only the good in his quirky coworkers as they struggle...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: old.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: not on this channel!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's the world that matters
<CrazyLemon> .ping
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> How may I serve?
<idioterna> nobleman, swerve!
 * zdobersek swerves
<yang4> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 37.7°C @07.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 36.49°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:22, Sončni zahod: 20:22:51
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 36.5°C @07.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 33.03°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:48:47, Sončni zahod: 20:20:26
<yang4> uf
<dz0ny_> .vreme novo mesto
<breza> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 36.9°C @07.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.80108240000001,15.1710089
<breza> Novo Mesto: 36.18°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:50:21, Sončni zahod: 20:19:40
<yang4> kaj je to neko afrisko vreme
<yang4> .vreme nairobi
<breza> Nairobi, Kenya: 20.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Nairobi__KE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/KEXX0009_f.html
<dz0ny_> haha
<yang4> .vreme cairo
<breza> Cairo, Cairo Governorate, Egypt: 36.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Cairo__EG/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/EGXX0004_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Sahara
<dz0ny_> .yt spanish asahara
<breza> Ananda Maitreya sobre Shoko Asahara (English audio. Subtitulado en español)(nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxqS1JNooZg ♥16 ▶10,943
<yang4> sahara je velka
<dz0ny_> .yt spanish sahara
<breza> Foals - Spanish Sahara (OFFICIAL VIDEO)(7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaVE4WVlsDQ ♥20,045 ▶3,304,687
<yang4> .vreme kinshasa
<breza> Kinshasa, Democratic Republic of the Congo: 28.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Kinshasa__CD/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/CGXX0005_f.html
<dz0ny_> .vreme dallas
<breza> Dallas, TX, USA: 28.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Dallas__TX/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USTX0327_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Melbourne
<breza> Melbourne VIC, Australia: 7.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Melbourne__AU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ASXX0075_f.html
<zdobersek> v dallasu je zdle pol devet
<dz0ny_> mhm :)
<dz0ny_> 42 pričakujejo
<dz0ny_> .vreme shanghai
<breza> Shanghai, China: 33.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Shanghai__CN/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/CHXX0116_f.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<dz0ny_> ob 21.41
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 30.6°C @07.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 34.80°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:56:46, Sončni zahod: 20:24:47
<dz0ny_> tko da nam je Å¡e kar mraz
<zdobersek> strasno.
<idioterna> ok, konc je
<idioterna> mislm da bom naredu samomor.
<idioterna> 15:47< Mavrik> Firefox je odstranil blink tag!
<idioterna> how could they
<CrazyLemon> OH NO HE DIDNT!
<idioterna> have they no heart
<zdobersek> no more browser disco :/
<CrazyLemon> zihr je bil exploit v blink tagu
<zdobersek> http://sites.garmin.com/vector/
<dz0ny_> mhm :)
<Seniorita> Garmin | Vector
<zdobersek> MSRP $1700
<zdobersek> vec kot ocitno so ga odstranl zarad Googlovega Blinka
<dz0ny_> http://contextis.co.uk/research/white-papers/pixel-perfect-timing-attacks-html5/
<Seniorita> Context » Information Security
<dz0ny_> related
<CrazyLemon> bos kupu zdobersek?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce bodo finance
<zdobersek> pa ce bodo reviewi dobri
<idioterna> ta vector je pa kr ugodn vidt glede na to kaj oblubla
<idioterna> bom pocaku da sprobate :)
<zdobersek> mja, upam da nima prevlke napake pri merjenju
<zdobersek> SRM drzi tam 1%
<zdobersek> je pa SRM tud dvakrat drazji
<dz0ny_> .yt Lucius - Hey, Doreen
<breza> Lucius - Hey, Doreen(5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTFGV6BTxvI ♥23 ▶1,392
<dz0ny_> V Ljubljani je koncentracija ozona ob 15. uri presegla opozorilno vrednost 180 mikrogramov na kubični meter zraka.
<zdobersek> .clap
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny_> https://medium.com/unforgettable-moments/8d4fe2b980ce
<dz0ny_> http://medium.com/unforgettable-moments/8d4fe2b980ce
<Seniorita> A Minor Goodbye — Unforgettable Moments — Medium
<Seniorita> »I’m allergic to cats, but my wife and kids really wanted one, so I caved. We took a trip to a nearby animal shelter afte…«
<Seniorita> A Minor Goodbye — Unforgettable Moments — Medium
<Seniorita> »I’m allergic to cats, but my wife and kids really wanted one, so I caved. We took a trip to a nearby animal shelter afte…«
<yang4> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 38.8°C @07.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<yang4> heh accuweather pravi da je 22 stoinj
<breza> Ljubljana: 37.90°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:22, Sončni zahod: 20:22:51
<yang4> 39 stopinj
<yang4> presezenih
<yang4> noro vreme
<j4b0> ojej
<j4b0> noro
<j4b0> kar je čez 30 je preveč
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 37°C @07.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 32.16°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:48:47, Sončni zahod: 20:20:26
<zdobersek> .vreme Slovenske Konjice
<breza> ARSO: Rogla (1492 m) (1492m): 25.4°C @07.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.3369191,15.4214708
<breza> Slovenske Konjice: 34.78°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:55, Sončni zahod: 20:20:06
<zdobersek> :/
<yang4> pr accu weather sta 2 ljubljani
<yang4> ena kaze 22 druga 38 stopinj
<yang4> k v peklu vroce
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/7/4597210/stephen-colbert-rips-mtv-for-stealing-daft-punk-performance
<Seniorita> Watch Stephen Colbert rip into MTV for stealing Daft Punk | The Verge
<Seniorita> »After he'd spent nearly a week hyping a rare television performance by Daft Punk, Stephen Colbert was abruptly told Monday afternoon that the duo wouldn't be appearing on his show. Contractual...«
<yang4> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 38.8°C @07.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 37.98°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:22, Sončni zahod: 20:22:51
<dz0ny_> V Ljubljani je bil pred kakšno uro dosežen nov vročinski rekord, namerili so 39,1 stopinja Celzija.
<dz0ny_> aha vidm da ze gledate
<yang4> .vreme berlin
<breza> Berlin, Germany: 26.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Berlin__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX0007_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Budapest
<breza> Budapest, Hungary: 36.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Budapest__HU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HUXX0002_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Bucharest
<breza> Bucharest, Romania: 32.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Bucharest__RO/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ROXX0003_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Beograd
<breza> ARSO: Maribor (275m): 37.1°C @07.08.2013 17:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.53990049999999,15.5124228
<breza> Ruse: 34.75°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:47:01, Sončni zahod: 20:20:17
<zdobersek> ???
<zdobersek> .vreme Belgrade
<breza> Belgrade, Serbia: 36.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Belgrade__RS/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SRXX0005_f.html
<msev> .vreme Kranj
<breza> ARSO: Let. J. Pučnika Lj. (364m): 37.1°C @07.08.2013 17:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.2435206,14.3570883
<breza> Kranj: 36.51°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:26, Sončni zahod: 20:24:04
<zdobersek> vsem je vroce.
<zdobersek> .vreme Koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 31.6°C @07.08.2013 17:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 34.75°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:56:46, Sončni zahod: 20:24:47
<zdobersek> razen limonam
<CrazyLemon> mojemu desktopu ni več tako zelo!
<CrazyLemon> 3° C manj ko idlea z novo pasto
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 34.9°C @07.08.2013 17:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 35.53°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:43, Sončni zahod: 20:23:06
<zdobersek> nova pasta
<zdobersek> how posh
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da nazadnje ko sm uporabljal staro pasto je bila ta v kosih nova pasta je daleč od posh :)
<zdobersek> POSHPOSHPOSHPOSHPOSH
<yang4> jutri bomo podrli rekord iz leta 1950
<yang4> 40.6
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<zdobersek> LIVE ON #ubuntu-si
<yang4> http://rt.com/news/japan-fukushima-nuclear-disaster-164/
<Seniorita> Fukushima leaking radioactive water for ‘2 years, 300 tons flowing into Pacific daily’ — RT News
<Seniorita> »The rate at which contaminated water has been pouring into the Pacific Ocean from the disabled Fukushima nuclear plant is worse than thought before, an Industry Ministry official said as PM Shinzo Abe pledged to step up efforts to halt the crisis.«
<yang4> idioterna bi reku, nic hudega, verjetno ne je rib
<yang4> mislim, tej japonci, na najbolj potresnem obmocju zivijo pa so sli nuklearke gradit
<j4b0> podcenjaval so moč narave :\
<yang4> ocitno
<Sky[x]> lp
<j4b0> Sky[x] lp
<yang4> tok zanic pice kot danes ze dolgo nisem jedel, to bo zarad vrocine, mi ne pase taka hrana
<yang4> ponavadi je dobra
<zdobersek> in sem lacen/
<zdobersek> .
<Sky[x]> ravno gledam da bi si eno uro kupu za lavfat da mi srcn utrip mer pa te zadeve ...
<yang4> Sky[x]: baje to lahko delajo tudi mobilni telefoni, mislim bolj porabo kalorij nekako
<yang4> utripa verjetno ne
<Sky[x]> ma ne bi kar uro da mam vse v enem
<yang4> ja sej obstajajo take ure
<yang4> sportne
<Sky[x]> pol ti na telefonu crkne baterije pa si gotov :)
<yang4> no sej
<yang4> itak ne bos tekel preko svoje zmogljivosti ane
<yang4> za to ravno ne potrebujes ure, da ti pove kok se naprezas
<yang4> za kaksno statistiko pa zna biti zanimivo
<yang4> vcas so na fitnesu dajal tisti pas za okol srca
<yang4> ce si sel na bicikelj ali na stezo
<yang4> pa ti je merilo
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang4> neki casa sem mel fetis na tisto
<Sky[x]> suunto ure zdj mal gledam
<Sky[x]> sam so kr drage :D
<yang4> ampak pol ugotovis da je brezveze, pac veslas kot zmores
<yang4> fino se mi zdi tko kot ma idioterna kamerca na biciklu pa GPS
<yang4> da ves kje si sel
<yang4> pa da se ne zgubis na poti nazaj
<yang4> ;)
<yang4> mater je vroce
<yang4> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 34.7°C @07.08.2013 19:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 32.04°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:52:22, Sončni zahod: 20:22:51
<yang4> pa ta vrocina traja zdaj ze vec ko 10 dni
<yang4> pa se do vikenda
<yang4> padalo sploh ni nic
<yang4> verjetno bo neka ogromna toca potem
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager?u=0
<Seniorita> Google Accounts
<CrazyLemon> works like a charm!
<dz0ny_> nč ne dela
<dz0ny_> ni aktivnih naprav
<Sky[x]> men dela
<Sky[x]> mi kaze telefon
<dz0ny_> zihr sem kak service pobrisal
<CrazyLemon> v google settings najdeš android device manager
<CrazyLemon> mogoče še nisi dobu updejta
<dz0ny_> aha poročanje o lokaciji izključeno
<dz0ny_> to bo to
<dz0ny_> se ena kul zadeva https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/dashboard
<Seniorita> Google Accounts
<Sky[x]> svasta kle res vids vse :D
<dz0ny_> mas lubico pa te zena spremlja na daljavo
<CrazyLemon> to je sam redirect na latitude
<CrazyLemon> katerega pa bodo ukinl konc leta če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> in nobene lokacije mi ne pokaže :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne to maš prav v google settings link
<CrazyLemon> mene bl skrbi tole https://history.google.com/history/lookup?hl=sl :D
<Seniorita> Google računi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ am..meni tudi link v settings redirecta na latitude
<CrazyLemon> kjer pa mi spet nič ne pokaže..ker nisem nikoli uporabljal latitude
<zdobersek> :(
<zdobersek> mojga telefona ne prepozna
<zdobersek> tko da se lahko pod nosom obrisem zanj, ce mi ga ukradejo
<zdobersek> vsaj trollas lahko roparja s tem zvonenjem
<yang4> hahaha http://rt.com/in-motion/bear-us-restaurant-cctv-064/
<Seniorita> Bear moonwalks with trash can from restaurant in US — RT In motion
<yang4> pameten medved
<pitko> mal se lahko pohvalm :D Gufw je 100% ;)
<pitko> preveden
<yang4> gufw ?
<pitko> da
<yang4> url ?
<zdobersek>  /topic
<pitko> https://translations.launchpad.net/gui-ufw
<Seniorita> Translations : Gufw
<yang4> nic, fajn bodte
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ubistvu ti zbriše podatke, zamenja lock screen pin ter aktivira lock screen.. tko da kr ok če je dumb ropar.. kar večinoma so :)
<andrejz> pitko image je odtis
<CrazyLemon> ne ni res..image je slika :>
<pitko> ...
<idioterna> vroce ja
<pitko> ja sej slika
<andrejz> ne če maš virtualca
<andrejz> oziroma program za virtualca
<pitko> aham
<pitko> ..
<pitko> pol je neki napak ja :D
<pitko> xD
<pitko> k tale paket glance spada k open stacku mogoče?
<andrejz> to je v tem programu - glance
<andrejz> spada
<pitko> https://launchpad.net/glance ?
<Seniorita> Glance in Launchpad
<idioterna> so there
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/72949683
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<pitko> hm kdaj bo kak prevajalski večer ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ko se boš odločil da si boš vzel večer za prevajanje :>
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ga mam dons :)
<pitko> mom do 2k pridet karme
<idioterna> omg 40 stopinj je blo
<pitko> kje?
<idioterna> po poti
<pitko> kaj!?? 100km si naredu?
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> ja to zdele iz sluzbe domov
<idioterna> zjutri sm se 30
<pitko> wow :=
<pitko> ;)
<zdobersek> odtis??
<idioterna> fingerprint verjetn
<idioterna> ce misls ksn cudaski prevod
<CrazyLemon> ne ni fingerprint..ampak disk image
<CrazyLemon> no v tem primeru je VM image
<Sky[x]> idioterna: ti imas garmin uro/trak za utrip
<idioterna> ja dons sm ga dobil
<Sky[x]> aha in se obnese ?
<pitko> ja to tut mene zanima
<pitko> k sm nameraval kupet enkrat že
<Sky[x]> jst sem tole dons gledla
<Sky[x]> http://www.suunto.com/sports-watch-collections/
<Seniorita> Sports Watch Collections - Suunto
<pitko> wow lepa!
<pitko> sam tako ob poplavi smart telefonov se splača to?
<Sky[x]> pitko: trak rabis v vsakem primeru :)
<Sky[x]> pa ce eno super uro kuper jo mas ves cas lahko gor :)
<pitko> sam kok je to kej dnarja
<pitko> nekjer cene ne najdm :D
<Sky[x]> mas tud po 500-1k sur :D
<CrazyLemon> 100+ €
<CrazyLemon> če hočeš še utrip merit
<Sky[x]> jst sem gledov tameno za 270eur mas vse + pas ze zdravn
<idioterna> jsm garmina 500 kupu
<idioterna> za 200 z davkom
<CrazyLemon> celo davk si plačal :o
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> odbijem ga
<idioterna> sm na fermo, k rabm "za development"
<idioterna> dva sm kupu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> haha sam ta je dobra ja
<Sky[x]> :D
<idioterna> 163 je bil en
<idioterna> mislm tok me bo na konc kostal
<idioterna> to je pa ze taka cena da pac
<idioterna> bi se blo brezveze s telefonom afnat
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> in ker mam dva zdej loh ubistvu belezm srcni utrip sebe pa gospe
<idioterna> med kopulacijo
<idioterna> pa mogoce bi loh tut kej z magnetki pa speed/cadence senzorji
<idioterna> meru
<CrazyLemon> a tudi to daš na stravo? :>
<idioterna> med activityji nism nasu taprave vrste
<idioterna> ampak zihr bodo dodal ce bo povprasevanje
<idioterna> bom pa enkrat res grafe narisu
<idioterna> k me prov zanima kko se vid
<idioterna> and before you know it bo "garmin foreplay"
<zdobersek> off to durex R&D with you.
<pitko> idioterna to ni več ura
<pitko> to je že orengi mašina :D
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> pa ni predrago no
<idioterna> tok k ena mal bols fajfa.
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> 'ena mal bols fajfa' lahk hitr draga postane
<CrazyLemon> tudi garmin lahk hitr drag postane..če kupiš še HR + CAD senzorja :)
<pitko> sam mora bit tut nek stil ne
<pitko> ne da maš neko vesoljsko uro k največji geek ne :D
<idioterna> aja ne jsm dobu oboje zravn za ta dnar
<CrazyLemon> idioterna for real? pol je prekleto dobra cena :)
<idioterna> un "tadobr" hr strap pa cad+speed
<idioterna> pa 2 mounta prideta zravn tko da zdej "rabm" sam se en cad+speed senzor
<idioterna> sam uresnic ga pomoje nom nabavlu
<CrazyLemon> pitko ja..stil je zelo pomemben za merjenje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> merjenje cesa
<pitko> ne temu se prav večnamesnka ura
<zdobersek> GO GO TRANSLATION KARMA
<pitko> haha?
<pitko> ma ta glance ma tok čudne nize -.-
<zdobersek> PERSIST
<zdobersek> ADVANCE
<zdobersek> FOR SHUTTLEWORTH
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bi lahko bil motivation guru
<pitko> haha
<zdobersek> jst nisem pravi tip cloveka
<zdobersek> manjka mi pol miljarde na racunu
<pitko> am eno vprašanje zakaj ni jquerri več v uporabi z navezo pri menijiu spletne strani da se ne nalaga brezveze celotna stran amapk samo določen div?
<pitko> k to ni in?
<zdobersek> a ces se po slovensko?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<pitko> :D
<pitko> maš meni ne
<pitko> domov o nas pa kontakti
<zdobersek> to si ti prevajalski asi .. :>
<pitko> k klikneš na kontakti zakaj se mora celotna stran osvežit
<pitko> se sam osveži div z novo vsebino
<CrazyLemon> fyi..jquery je
<pitko> dost slovensko?
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> am.. pitko to je vse odvisno o tem kako je stran narejena
<pitko> hm
<zdobersek> zato, da NSA dobi real-time podatke, kod ti browsas
<zdobersek> doh
<pitko> ja na to pa nism pomislu
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ccc
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> 'ccc'
<pitko> nevem no pr mal straneh vidm to pa se mi zdi fajn zadevšna :D
<zdobersek> YES YOU CAN
<zdobersek> CHANGE IS YOUR WAY, THEN MAY YOUR WAY BE
<zdobersek> OFF TO https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions WITH YOU, FOR GREAT FUTURE
<Seniorita> We the People: Your Voice in Our Government | The White House
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce sem ga prepricu.
<zdobersek> ln
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch App Showdown Kicks Off, Nexus 4 Phones Up for Grabs  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uIwFKJyqVKU/ubuntu-touch-app-showdown-kicks-off-nexus-4-up-for-grabs
<Lurker69> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=60e_1375860827
<Seniorita> LiveLeak.com - SharkCat cleaning Kitchen!
<Seniorita> »with a tail sweeper.!﻿«
<Lurker69> http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130807/640/that_hits_the_nail_on_the_head_perfectly_640_29.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Bloomberg Pledge $80,000 to Ubuntu Edge Campaign  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9RbnCVgHHRs/bloomberg-pledges-80k-to-ubuntu-edge-campaign
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-08
<lurker69> >Open firefox and navigate to a login page where your password is saved
<lurker69> >Right click on password box and click inspect element
<lurker69> >In the console, change type="password" to type=""
<lurker69> >Move your eyes back to the password field
<lurker69> Oh dear, what's this?!
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, miha
<miha> botsnack good bot
<breza> Thank you very much.
<dz0ny_> kaching
<miha> jutro dz0ny_ jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro miha  jutro dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny_
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> jutro breza
<dz0ny_> danes bo zanimiv dan
<sasa84> mhm...
<dz0ny_> najprej dobim 13 francozov sorodnikov
<dz0ny_> cnet bi mel intervju
<dz0ny_> pa donacija prihajajo
<dz0ny_> fun
<dz0ny_> .sporoči zdobersek https://soundcloud.com/m83/moonchild
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM
<dz0ny_> "The record-breaking Ubuntu Edge crowdfunding campaign has its first major corporate backer, Bloomberg LP." spin doctore
<LorD_DDooM> Jutro sasa84 http://i.imgur.com/MyW4okF.gif
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM, zlat si! hvala za kavico
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/07/10-rules-managing-penis-sexting-wine-toaster
<Seniorita> 10 rules for managing your penis | Suzanne Moore | Comment is free | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Suzanne Moore: Recent news stories involving sexting, wine, toasters, politicians and penises indicate some men need a refresher course, so here are my 10 rules for keeping your penis out of trouble«
<dz0ny_> miha: for real :) Women are subjected to pharmacy aisles full of fresheners, wipes and sprays that encourage us to believe that without them our genital area is just a smelly, slimy mess, but there is no equivalent for men.
<dz0ny_> sem pričakoval vsaj oglas za ohlajevalec al neki
<miha> men je bolj zabavno tist o imenovanju
<miha> najbolj pa toaster slika
<miha> !g penis toaster
<Seniorita> The Penis Toaster - Burnt Impressions http://www.burntimpressions.com/The-Penis-Toaster_p_57.html
<miha> hm
<miha> so ble neke novice, da so eni to probal
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/jul/30/penis-toaster-message-fire-brigade-fiftyshadesofred
<Seniorita> Do try not to get your penis stuck in a toaster. A message from the fire brigade | Dave Brown | Comment is free | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Dave Brown: Our #FiftyShadesofRed campaign is designed to remind people we should be attending fires, not tambourines on heads or yet another handcuff incident«
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29.3°C @08.08.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 33.82°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:36, Sončni zahod: 20:21:21
<miha> .vreme ce
<yang> .vreme phoenix
<breza> Phoenix, AZ, USA: 29.44°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Phoenix__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0166_f.html
<miha> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 29.5°C @08.08.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 32.78°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:50:01, Sončni zahod: 20:18:56
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 30.3°C @08.08.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 32.55°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:26, Sončni zahod: 20:23:45
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tribler BitTorrent Client Sees New Release [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XSUPEAHlOOg/tribler-bittorrent-client-sees-new.html
<idioterna> kr uredu mi gre, ta mesec mam ze 530km, ta tedn pa 370
<yang> idioterna: mogoce bos rekord postavil za najbolj vrocga kolesarja
<pitko> umer se človk
<pitko> dons bo vroče
<idioterna> dons sm ze neki zmenen nazalost
<idioterna> drugac vrocina ni tak problem
<idioterna> bl je zajeban ozon
<pitko> hm.. to maš pa tut prov ja
<pitko> neki sm slišu da jebe ozon
<pitko> včeri po tvju
<idioterna> mislm dons bom naredu se ene 40km pomoje
<idioterna> jutr popoldan pa spet stotko okol barja i guess
<yang> idioterna: a ti mas izpit za avto ?
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> Å¡para
<yang> ja ne, prasam, ker si skoz na biciklu, se na morje greste z bicikli
<pitko> idoterna am k na šiht greš s kolesom ne?
<yang> pa v vseh vremenskih neprilikah gres
<yang> sicer za zdajle je bols bicikelj, kot avto brez klime
<idioterna> yang: mam C+E
<yang> a B pa nimas ?
<yang> verjetno avtomaticno z C velja
<yang> Z vozniškim dovoljenjem za vožnjo vozil kategorije C1 boste pridobili tudi dovoljenje za vožnjo vozil kategorij AM, B1, B in G.
<idioterna> tok mam da loh kojnske prikolce vozm
<pitko> kva je pa E?
<idioterna> k je pol prikolca + auto tezji od 3.5T
<idioterna> ja priklopniki
<idioterna> je E
<pitko> aa
<idioterna> D je pa avtobus ce se prov spomnem
<yang> hm
<yang> teli avtodomi
<yang> a to rabis ze C ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> k niso tezji od 3.5T
<idioterna> pa daljsi od 12m
<yang> aha
<yang> nisem mel obcutka kok so tezki
<yang> zgledajo okorni
<idioterna> ponavad okol 2.5T
<idioterna> pa 6 ljudi pa prtlaga pa voda pa si ze tamtam
<yang> mel sem kombi svoj cajt
<idioterna> js nimam nc
<yang> grac ma kombi
<idioterna> tasci sm kupu avto k se zdej cela familija voz
<idioterna> najbl prakticnga k se ga je dobil
<yang> vsaj meu ga je
<idioterna> dons se dobim z gracom
<yang> pozdrav ga
<idioterna> ok
<yang> nc mors pod tus pa v mestoo
<yang> morm
<yang> lp
<idioterna> srecno
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Using Nvidia Graphics Drivers With Initial Optimus Support In Ubuntu 13.10 Got Easier With Nvidia-Prime  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8G_rYqH_QdE/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Acookook: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40575/#p40575
<yan6> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 37.2°C @08.08.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 36.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:36, Sončni zahod: 20:21:21
<j4b0> preveč
<j4b0> ka zdej počet v tej vročini
 * j4b0 grem po pivo HA HA HA ! :)
<idioterna> fuj pivo
<idioterna> bek
<idioterna> nagravzno.
 * j4b0 se bl na gravzno je pa pivo z okusom maline in tocno to bom zdej spil HA HA HA :)
<idioterna> enjoy
<j4b0> thx
<j4b0> ka počneš ?
<idioterna> konfiguriram eno masino
<j4b0> cool maš vsaj neki pamtnega za počet
<j4b0> linux mašina ?
<idioterna> mhm
<j4b0> a si kdaj uporablu tilling window manager ?
<j4b0> recimo i3
<j4b0> jest sem pred parimi dnevi sprobal in se mi zdi zlo vredu
<j4b0> bi ga priporoču naprej
<j4b0> no hočem rečt zdej to uporablam prej sem pa xfce
<j4b0> ka ti uprablaš ?
<idioterna> sem, ampak mam ze dolg kde in mi super dela
<zdobersek> jst se na xmonad spravljam, sam je premalo monitorjev na mizi
<idioterna> xmonad je super za multimonitor setup
<j4b0> zdobersek: ce ti ne bo slo, lahk probaš i3, je easy. V bistvu čist za začetnike edin kar si morš pogledat je Screencast na njigovi strani da not padeš in to to
<j4b0> a niso configi za xmonad v jeziku haskell
<j4b0> ?
<napsy> jup
<j4b0> no to je men motil, ker se nism hotu učit haskell ...
<idioterna> bogi
<j4b0> thx za custven support
<j4b0> :)
<napsy> ka je narobe z haskell?
<napsy> zanimiv jezik
<j4b0> si se ga učil ?
<napsy> neki casa nazaj, ja .. tezava pri tem je bla da ga nikol nism prakticno uporablu pa sm pol nekak nehal
<j4b0> že amapak za preprost config, a ni mal zakompliciran uprablat haskel ?
<napsy> kokr se spomnem je config precej preprost
<zdobersek> sej ni  sam config v haskellu
<zdobersek> celoten wm je v njem spisan
<zdobersek> kokr je awesome v lui
<napsy> ni awesome v c-ju?
<j4b0> ja vem, celoten itak
<zdobersek> tale i3 je pa nekok odklonski pa je v Cju
<napsy> ji3 je klon wmii
<napsy> i3*
<idioterna> j4b0: ni zakompliciran.
<idioterna> in haskell v resnici ze znas.
<j4b0> kako pa to ?
<zdobersek> a se ne spomnis?
<zdobersek> anal probe, the flashing lights?
<zdobersek> :>
<j4b0> :)
<j4b0> cratman ane ce se prov spomenm
<j4b0> spomenm
<j4b0> spomnim
 * j4b0 pivo ze deluje
<idioterna> zakaj pa skos actionas?
<j4b0> nimam kaj počet
<zdobersek> ACTION HERE ACTION THERE ACTION ACTION
<zdobersek> sam sem zacel erlang tipat, tko iz firbca
<zdobersek> zanimivo.
<j4b0> lepo stran majo teli za erlang
<zdobersek> http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/08/hands-on-garmin-vector.html
<Seniorita> First hands-on look & rides with the Garmin Vector power meter | DC Rainmaker
<zdobersek> testing ride: http://www.dcrainmaker.com/images/2013/08/P1120642.jpg
<zdobersek> => http://www.dcrainmaker.com/images/2013/08/IMG_0537.jpg
<CrazyLemon> in kako vejo kateri kaže pravi rezultat? :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Price Lowered Again, Now Fixed At $695  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bofeQt9g31A/ubuntu-edge-lowers-price-again-now-fixed-at-695
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vsi se lahko motijo
<CrazyLemon> no sej.. pol je pointless čakat in brat reviewe.. daš teh 1600€ in uživaš v podatkih
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ubistvu se vsi motijo, ampak ne bova zdej matematike drajnala
<miha> jej, celo mi ratal !g jsonp
<Seniorita> JSONP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSONP
 * miha senior noob now
<yan6> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 39.7°C @08.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 37.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:36, Sončni zahod: 20:21:21
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 35.6°C @08.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<yan6> aha je ze nov rekord
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 36.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:26, Sončni zahod: 20:23:45
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 30.1°C @08.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 33.07°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:57:58, Sončni zahod: 20:23:18
<CrazyLemon> buuuu
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<breza> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 38.8°C @08.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.6581381,16.1610293
<breza> Murska Sobota: 38.17°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:45:21, Sončni zahod: 20:16:29
<yan6> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20130808/670x420_temp.PNG?rev=1
<slax0r> fck....*derp*
<slax0r> .vreme starigrad
<slax0r> potem pa nic..
<miha> .vreme hvar
<zdobersek> .vreme Paklenica
<miha> .vreme rab
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kroejša
<j4b0> .vreme Bohinjsko jezero
<breza> ARSO: Vogel (1535m): 24°C @08.08.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.2840104,13.8594144
<breza> Bohinjska Bistrica: 35.72°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:34, Sončni zahod: 20:24:40
<j4b0> juhuuu
<j4b0> to mi deli
<pitko> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 39.7°C @08.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<pitko> hm
<pitko> samo
<pitko> matr jih zebe
<j4b0> V bohinj bo treba it na jezero
<j4b0> al pa na kredarco
<j4b0> :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa v postojnsko jamo!
<zdobersek> blejsko/bohinjsko jezero ogrozeno zaradi preveliko kopalcev!
<CrazyLemon> blejsko*
<napsy> prevec na enkrat scije v jezero? :)
<napsy> mr. pipi is innocent
<pitko> ahah :)
<pitko> na kredarico
<miha> .vreme kredarica
<breza> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): 15.6°C @08.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.3833333,13.85
<breza> Občina Kranjska Gora: 35.42°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:20, Sončni zahod: 20:24:58
<pitko> aa 15 :D
<j4b0> :)
<yan6> padel rekord nad 40
<zdobersek> dej dej, to je premrzl
<yan6> v mariboru
<CrazyLemon> koliko je rekord v kopru?
<zdobersek> kul
<CrazyLemon> !g koper najvišja temperatura
<Seniorita> Visoke temperature tudi v prihodnjih dneh, zaradi vročine imajo ... http://www.dnevnik.si/kronika/visoke-temperature-bodo-vztrajale-tudi-v-prihodnjih-dneh
<zdobersek> zdej se sam cakam go. Lucko na POP TV, da pove, da je ona zaradi taksne vrocine dobila Nobelovo nagrado
<CrazyLemon> a ni bila ona včeraj na pop tvju?
<zdobersek> a je ze bla?
<zdobersek> nisem vidu
<slax0r> .vreme split
<CrazyLemon> meni se zdi da je bila
<zdobersek> ampak ja, nima ona nekih pravih pocitnic zadnja leta
<slax0r> .vreme split croatia
<breza> Split, Croatia: 35.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Split__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0004_f.html
<slax0r> .vreme starigrad croatia
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 40.1°C @08.08.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8523222,15.4580621
<breza> Kostanjevica na Krki: 40.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:50:16, Sončni zahod: 20:17:10
<zdobersek> heehee
<CrazyLemon> .vreme novigrad croatia
<breza> Novigrad na Dobri, 47271, Vinski Vrh, Croatia: 32.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Novegradi__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0010_f.html
<slax0r> thanks :P
<CrazyLemon> np..starigrad je passe :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not the same thing mkay
<zdobersek> slax0r: te k Alanu vlece? :>
<zdobersek> .vreme Paklenica croatia
<slax0r> niti ne
<zdobersek> .vreme Karlobag
<slax0r> zena z mulcom je dol, pa grem danes ponoci za njima
<slax0r> pa me zanima ce naj vzamem zraven jakno ali ne
<zdobersek> hmm
<zdobersek> :>
<j4b0> zmeri vzames se ene dolge cunje s sabo
<j4b0> tko je blo pr nas .. .
<j4b0> za vsak slucaj ;)
<zdobersek> jst sem drugace vecino poletij vcasih prezivel v Selinah
<CrazyLemon> pri Alanu??
<CrazyLemon> (kdo je alan?)
<zdobersek> !g hotel alan starigrad
<Seniorita> Bluesun hotel Alan *** - Starigrad - Paklenica, Hrvaška http://www.hrvaska.net/hoteli/starigrad/hotel_alan.htm
<CrazyLemon> w/e
<zdobersek> sej si hotel vedet, kva zdj
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je neki bl zanimivega..ne pa nek 3* hotel
<zdobersek> aha, ti pedofile lovis drugace?
<zdobersek> 'neki bl zanimivega'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si ti od policije?
<CrazyLemon> samo ponoči
<zdobersek> mas kak poseben kostim?
<CrazyLemon> mhm..ampak ga ne vidiš.. ker je noč - obviously
<slax0r> zdobersek, drugac pa je kolega tut dol, v kampu ob alanu :P
<slax0r> zadeva niti ni tako slaba
<zdobersek> slax0r: ja, isto poznam
<slax0r> se bolsa bi bla ce neb bla na hrvaskem
<zdobersek> heh
<CrazyLemon> čemu pol greš na hrvaško? :D
<slax0r> ma sej je kul, dalmacija sploh, sam tukaj gor visje, ala pula pa to sranje pa ne grem vec
<slax0r> so mi prevec arogantni ti hrvati
<slax0r> grem pa dol, ker je zena ze dol
<slax0r> in mora nekak domov :P
<CrazyLemon> čaki mal..kdo nosi hlače v hiši :>
<slax0r> ponavadi js...sam na firmi pa sef, in nism dobu dopusta
<slax0r> menju sm sluzbo, pa je blo al uzamem sluzbo, al pa grem na dopust
<slax0r> pa placa za polovico visja od stare, tko da...se mam cas na dopust it :P
<zdobersek> A N A R C H Y
<zdobersek> drugic povab sefa zraven :>
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ga prosiš da gre po ženo :p
<j4b0> :)
<slax0r> ma saj mi ni panike :)
<slax0r> si usaj mal jajca umijem po dolgem casu :P
<zdobersek> ... v hrvaskem morju
<yan6> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/surs-se-nikoli-se-ni-izselilo-toliko-mladih-kot-lani.html
<Seniorita> SURS: Å e nikoli se ni izselilo toliko mladih kot lani
<Seniorita> »Mladi so tudi najbolj izpostavljena skupina med celotnim prebivalstvom za prometne nezgode in samomore.«
<zdobersek> ampak takoj ko prestopis mejo, si na varnem, al kok
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !g imdb moone boy
<Seniorita> Moone Boy (TV Series 2012– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2319283/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> .yt her movie trailer
<breza> Her TRAILER 1 (2013) - Joaquin Phoenix, Scarlett Johansson Movie HD(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QRvTv_tpw0 ♥1,964 ▶70,712
<yan6> http://rt.com/in-motion/bangladesh-muslims-celebration-eid-228/
<Seniorita> Eid and seek: Bangladesh train has hordes clamoring for spare spots — RT In motion
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what..a ni kul moone boy?
<CrazyLemon> funny je
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 7.8 ... so close ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats above your limit
<CrazyLemon> ki je 7.6
<CrazyLemon> ane
<yan6> .vreme lj
<zdobersek> 'funny je' - mi zadnji teden ne pomaga, mam presekano ustnico in se sploh ne morem smejat normalno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 8.0
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 37.3°C @08.08.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 36.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:36, Sončni zahod: 20:21:21
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not.. a bi rad loge? :>
<CrazyLemon> do we have to do this all over again? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: show me the logs.
<CrazyLemon> [19:26] <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ffs
<CrazyLemon> [19:26] <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: _zahtevam_, da ma film na IMDB vsaj 7.6
<CrazyLemon> 9.2.2012
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgSv8B6UiUY
<Seniorita> Bike Rollers - Amazing Trick By Rochelle Gilmore - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Amazing bike trick on the rollers performed by Rochelle Gilmore of Wiggle-Honda. Subscribe to GCN on YouTube: http://gcn.eu/gcnsubs When cycling on the rolle...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 9.2.2012
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahko linkas, s.v.p.?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but of course http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/09/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<j4b0> .vreme kredarica
<breza> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): 15.6°C @08.08.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.3833333,13.85
<breza> Občina Kranjska Gora: 35.48°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:20, Sončni zahod: 20:24:58
<yan6> CrazyLemon: hm, zanimivi valji
<yan6> da ne zleti dol
<j4b0> .vreme Bohinjsko jezero
<breza> ARSO: Vogel (1535m): 24°C @08.08.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.2840104,13.8594144
<breza> Bohinjska Bistrica: 35.47°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:34, Sončni zahod: 20:24:40
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/12/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<zdobersek> [09:22] <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: < 8.0 [09:22] <zdobersek> no cigar.
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<dz0ny_> toča http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s403x403/999178_10151830291802612_2144175515_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=2144175515
<CrazyLemon> jutri?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ARSO pravi da ne bo tako hudo :)
<dz0ny_> to je nasa pa noaa
<dz0ny_> bi rkel da majo mal boljše modele
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<CrazyLemon> ALADIN ve
<zdobersek> NSA bi se najboljs vedla
<dz0ny_> GOD is all knowing
<zdobersek> GOD is causing this shit as well
<slax0r> .vreme graz austria
<dz0ny_> no no its global warming
<breza> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 36.9°C @08.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.4877718,15.0729478
<breza> Mestna Občina Slovenj Gradec: 33.78°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:50:10, Sončni zahod: 20:20:23
<slax0r> jebo te slovenj gradec..
<zdobersek> die Slovenish Graz ?
<dz0ny_> .vreme graz
<breza> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 36.9°C @08.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.4877718,15.0729478
<breza> Mestna Občina Slovenj Gradec: 33.78°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:50:10, Sončni zahod: 20:20:23
<dz0ny_> mja
<slax0r> .vreme gradec austria
<breza> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 36.9°C @08.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.4877718,15.0729478
<breza> Mestna Občina Slovenj Gradec: 33.78°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:50:10, Sončni zahod: 20:20:23
<slax0r> .vreme puntigam
<breza> Puntigam Weg, 8482, Austria: 37.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Puntigam__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0020_f.html
<zdobersek> unglaublich ..
<yan6> sasa84: kaj si pa delala z zdobersek da ma razbito ustnico ?
<sasa84> kaj je z zdobersek ????
<slax0r> zdaj se pa spreneveda..
<slax0r> saj nam je ze vse povadu kako si groba
<slax0r> povedu*
<yan6> http://rt.com/in-vision/eid-al-fitr/fitr-muslims-new-moon/
<Seniorita> The observance begins with the sighting of the new moon. — RT Muslims celebrate Eid al-Fitr in Moscow
<zdobersek> cbelca me je picla
<zdobersek> pa se je stvar napihnila, pa sem pregriznu
<zdobersek> pa je prislo za mano
<yan6> sasa84 cebečca ne ga grizt no
<sasa84> bogi zdobersek :(
<yan6> http://rt.com/politics/russian-snowden-account-aid-215/
<Seniorita> Russian senator starts Snowden aid fundraising campaign — RT Russian politics
<Seniorita> »The head of the Upper House group for protection of personal data has launched a campaign to collect money for former NSA contractor Edward Snowden as the whistleblower is reportedly running out of funds.«
<yan6> -vreme lj
<yan6> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 37.8°C @08.08.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 36.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:36, Sončni zahod: 20:21:21
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> pa se je stvar napihnila, pa sem pregriznu
<CrazyLemon> are you really that dumb? :D
<slax0r> lol :D
<zdobersek> ko Bear Grylls, 'You must suck the venom out!'
<CrazyLemon> tega ni nikoli omenu :D
<zdobersek> 'You can drink your own urin, BUT NEVER SUCK THE VENOM OUT!'
<zdobersek> tole je bolj prav?
<CrazyLemon> you can drink it only once..not twice*
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] gNewSense 3.0 Sees Release – But Without Ubuntu As a Base  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zXXU_ptFvik/gnewsense-drops-ubuntu-for-latest-release
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Download And Install Google Web Fonts In Ubuntu With TypeCatcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1JPkcajaldQ/easily-download-and-install-google-web.html
<yan6> http://edition.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/bestoftv/2013/08/08/exp-erin-north-koreas-tv-capable-tablet.cnn.html
<Seniorita> New tablet sold only in North Korea - CNN.com Video
<Seniorita> »There's a new tablet loaded with features and games that is only available in North Korea. Erin Burnett has the story.«
<dz0ny_> huh tisti ki so naročil chromecast avgusta, ga dobijo šele novembra. 1m prodanih enot je pa že pošlo
<dz0ny_> eh izdelanih
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> to je pac ko imas hudo idejo pa nizko ceno :)
<dz0ny_> amerika https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BRJ89nnCMAABrqF.jpg:large
<dz0ny_> nč več ne bo treba preklinjat po barih
<zdobersek> "what's a boughsannack?"
<j4b0> .vreme kredarica
<sasa84> bojim se dat tomato na linksysa... :P
<j4b0> sej a ni default firmware vredu ?
<sasa84> men je... pa vsi tečnarjo s tem paradajzom :P
<yan6> sasa84: za stabilen firmware priporocam kaksen openwrt
<yan6> samo, ne deluje optimalno na starih linksysih, predvidevam da imas wrt54gl
<yan6> .vreme lj
<msev> a so mhl-hdmi adapterji generični? da jih lahko uporabljaš z napravami različnih proizvajalcev?
<sasa84> jp yan6 tega linksysa mam
<yan6> sasa84: morda dd-wrt ali pa tomato
<yan6> ali pa starejsi image od openwrt
<yan6> pokvarit ne mores nic, ker ga vedno lahko flesas preko tftp protokola
<yan6> tko da je upgrade dokaj varen
<yan6> drugace lahko das gor tudi recimo image od https://wlan-si.net/
<yan6> pa se pridruzis mrezi
<sasa84> yang, jst sem basic user ;:P
<yan6> sasa84: vprasaj developerje kako je tomato podprt za ta router
<yan6> predno flesas
<yan6> #tomato
<yan6> http://www.delo.si/kultura/dediscina/koga-zanima-prvi-stolcek-cankarjevega-doma.html
<Seniorita> Koga zanima prvi stolček Cankarjevega doma?
<Seniorita> »Po naših informacijah se za Rotovnikovo delovno mesto zanima vsaj deset kandidatov. Med njimi je večina iz vrst politikov.«
<yan6> Vprasanje, ce bodo kasneje se imeli tako kvaliteten program
<CrazyLemon> yan6 a tomato pa ni stabilen? dd-wrt prav tako ne?
<CrazyLemon> msev večinoma ja..ker je itak micro usb <->hdmi kabl
<yan6> CrazyLemon: ne bi vedel, ne uporabljam, openwrt ma vec razvijalcev
<CrazyLemon> in sasa84 na wrt54gl tomato dela kot urca :) mora pa bit ustrezna verzija wrt54gl
<pitko> sasa kaj ga rabeš*
<pitko> ?
<yan6> evo ubil tigrastega komarja, ta je bil verjetno iz afrike
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> kaj dogaja
<zdobersek> we're cooking!
<dz0ny_> yourselves or balkan food
<zdobersek> ourselves, of course!
<CrazyLemon> why wont you work hulu..why
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.hulu.com
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> breza sucks
<dz0ny_> ping
<dz0ny_> spet odletela
<dz0ny_> men history ne kaže
<dz0ny_> a je bil kak ddos
<dz0ny_> ?
<zdobersek> (09:04:48 AM) breza left the room (quit: Remote host closed the connection).
<zdobersek> oz.
<pitko> ?
<pitko> dela?
<pitko> men naloži
<zdobersek> (18:04:48 AM) breza left the room (quit: Remote host closed the connection).
<CrazyLemon> Internal Server Error      meni pravi
<pitko> CrazyLemon kva boš z hulu jem itq ni podprt pr nas?
<pitko> men jo naloži
<CrazyLemon> očitno je proxy down
<dz0ny_> .stran hulu.com
<breza> hulu.com(23.14.92.211) JE dosegljiva.
<pitko> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dela zdaj \o/
<dz0ny_> ja proxy je bil down
<pitko> hulu lahko dostopaš sm čez vpn
<pitko> v sloveniji
<dz0ny_> hola
<CrazyLemon> pitko ni res
<CrazyLemon> !g hola unblocker
<Seniorita> Chrome Web Store - Hola Unblocker https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hola-unblocker/gkojfkhlekighikafcpjkiklfbnlmeio
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj pa gledaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ late night trenutno
<CrazyLemon> sm pa gledal tudi save me pa moone boy
<dz0ny_> hm
<dz0ny_> .tv late night
<breza> Late Night - undefined Late Night is an American late-night talk and variety show airing on NBC since 1982.
<CrazyLemon> .imdb late night with jimmy fallon
<dz0ny_> .tv moone boy
<breza> Moone Boy - undefined Martin Moone is a young boy who relies on the help of his imaginary friend Sean to deal with the quandaries of life in a wacky small-town Irish family in the 1980s.
<dz0ny_> .tv banshee
<breza> Banshee - undefined 'Banshee' stars Antony Starr as Lucas Hood, an ex-con and master thief who assumes the identity of the sheriff of Banshee, Pennsylvania, where he continues his criminal activities, even as he's hunted by the shadowy gangsters he betrayed years earlier.
<pitko> kdaj misljo to mal rašert nimamo nč ne netfliksa ne hulu ne pandora nč ni -..-
<dz0ny_> mi mamo :P
<dz0ny_> banshee si že gledal
<sasa84> pitko, CrazyLemon ...nč nč, sam sprašujem glede tomata :P
<dz0ny_> na fb je en tip zelo hvalu
<CrazyLemon> nisem..slišal sem že sam kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> komedije so my thing
<CrazyLemon> pa lesbo shows..as seen in orange is the new black
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> kolkrtat si tisto sceno pogledu? :P
<dz0ny_> kokkrat*
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> spat gem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ :>
<dz0ny_> danes sem cel božji dan prevajal
<dz0ny_> na konc nisem vedel kako se avtocesti reče
<CrazyLemon> a boš dobu plačano? če ja..ne pritožuj se :)
<dz0ny_> za žlahto ni nič plačano
<CrazyLemon> odvisno a si v UK ali US
<zdobersek> das autobahn!
<sasa84> lol zdobersek
<dz0ny_> huh http://boingboing.net/2013/08/08/lavabit-email-service-snowden.html
<Seniorita> Lavabit, email service Snowden reportedly used, abruptly shuts down - Boing Boing
<Seniorita> »Remember when word circulated that Edward Snowden was using Lavabit, an email service that purports to provide better privacy and security for users than popular web-based free services like Gmail?«
<CrazyLemon> we all know who did it
<CrazyLemon> ane zdobersek
<dz0ny_> This experience has taught me one very important lesson: without congressional action or a strong judicial precedent, I would _strongly_ recommend against anyone trusting their private data to a company with physical ties to the United States.
<zdobersek> .yt mask it wasn't me
<breza> It wasn't me, it was..(nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFldSKSCTkk ♥9,040 ▶3,088,608
<zdobersek> lol jk it was me
<dz0ny_> a jim korenček
<dz0ny_> ker to je un z american pie
<dz0ny_> .yt jim american pie
<breza> American Pie (Unrated)(2 uri) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ixyP4dV_zk ♥23 ▶0
<zdobersek> zal, noben od american pie filmov nima na imdb ocene vecje od 8.0, tko da ne bi vedu.
<dz0ny_> .yt i don't believe you
<breza> P!nk - I Don't Believe You(5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26EP0ght2kI ♥35,140 ▶7,524,162
<dz0ny_> tole mi res ni jasno
<zdobersek> YES WE CAN http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/08/at_the_midlle.aspx
<Seniorita> Video: Slovenci napovedujejo, da so Facebooku in Twitterju Å¡teti dnevi - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Pravi požar na socialnem omrežju nameravajo zanetiti Slovenci, ki napovedujejo, da so Facebooku in Twitterju šteti dnevi.«
<dz0ny_> cel interface prevedejo da ima kupite
<dz0ny_> sam če si v slo pa ne moreš kupit
<dz0ny_> uu to bo zihr naša internet police požegnala
<dz0ny_> NOT
<dz0ny_> aja ne bo slo
<zdobersek> 'I am a 14YO girl looking for FUN and SHOPPING and JB MUSIC!!'
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: tud pretvarjat se ti ne da več al kaj ? :P
<zdobersek> m-m
<zdobersek> v glavnem, pol dobis tole: http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/7/4595246/russia-anti-gay-neo-nazis-bully-teens-on-social-media-occupy-pedofilyay
<Seniorita> Russia's new neo-Nazi sport: terrorizing gay youth online | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Last year, a teenager named "Alexei" (not his real name) was aimlessly surfing the web from his home in Moscow when he came across a curious collection of YouTube videos. Each clip featured...«
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | <zdobersek> I am a 14YO girl looking for FUN and SHOPPING and JB MUSIC!!
<zdobersek> lol jk I'm the NSA
<dz0ny_> mhm pa ask.fm
<dz0ny_> hm to sem gledal dokumentarc o teh političnih skupinah v rusiji
<dz0ny_> k delajo na isti način kot hitlerjeva maldina
<dz0ny_> mladina*
<CrazyLemon> pri nakupi.net me ignorirajo že 48ur
<dz0ny_> a plačal si?
<CrazyLemon> ne..poslal mail
<CrazyLemon> če bi jim plačal bi jim dal 4€ za poštnino iz kopra v koper..zato sm najprej poslal mail :)
<dz0ny_> eh ja to je praksa, moraš poklicat
<zdobersek> whoa ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze 48 ur bi lahko stopu do trgovine, pravis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah čemu bi šel do trgovine če ne vem če majo sploh na zalogi :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ni to trgovina trgovina..ampak samo prevzemno mesto
<zdobersek> mona
<zdobersek> tulifon dvigni in poklici
<zdobersek> ne bit sramezljiv!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma ne da se mi..če so taki šalabajzerji da ne morejo odgovorit na mail
<CrazyLemon> jim ne bom delal "na silo" biznis
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bom raje šel na cool-pc k tipu iz sežane in kjer tip odgovori takoj ko je možno
<zdobersek> ocitno ne rabijo tvojega denarja!
<CrazyLemon> pri cool-pc sm naroču v ponedeljek, čez par ur mi je poslal predračun in v torek zjutraj mi je že poslal paket
<zdobersek> ... kdaj si placu?
<CrazyLemon> ponedeljek ko sem prejel predračun
<CrazyLemon> pa pri njih lepo piše a je na zalogi ali ne :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/9-arduino-compatible-starter-kit-anyone-can-learn-electronics       <- kako se zastavi crowdsourcing projekt
<Seniorita> $9 ARDUINO Compatible STARTER KIT - Anyone can learn Electronics | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »NOW WITH ADDITIONAL KIT! Produce a nonprofit version of Arduino for only US$9 to help expanding the knowledge of electronics«
<CrazyLemon> 12$ in dobis shitload of fun stuff
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: i can teach you electronics for 0€ and i also have diploma :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a je v ceno vštet arduino board
<CrazyLemon> ??
<dz0ny_> ja bova skupaj razvila film, zjedkala ploščico, zvrtala luknje
<dz0ny_> potem te bom naučil spajkat
<dz0ny_> programirat se pa sam lahko naučiš
<zdobersek> Shuttleworh, you tool!
<zdobersek> ce bi Edge stal $9, bi stvar ze zdavnaj bila funded!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kdaj in kje boš organiziral delavnico? :D
<dz0ny_> cak da kiberpipa dobi prostore :)
<CrazyLemon> sam tale arduino board zgleda kr fajn zadeva
<CrazyLemon> sam nimam nobene ideje kaj bi s tem naredu
<dz0ny_> mhm em zdje ko je vroče termometer
<dz0ny_> pa dati conk kaže
<dz0ny_> conky kaže
<dz0ny_> lahko Å¡e napoved vrmena
<dz0ny_> aka al bo dež al bo sonce
<zdobersek> jst sem tole podprl na kickstarterju http://www.dexterindustries.com/BrickPi/
<Seniorita> Introduction ← BrickPi
<Seniorita> »A robot with the brains of a Raspberry Pi and the easy build of LEGO®. We would like to introduce the BrickPi : a project at Dexter Industries to turn the Raspberry Pi into a robot. The BrickPi is a slide-on board that turns your Raspberry Pi into a robot.  The BrickPi helps you connect ...read more«
<zdobersek> zej pa cakam se EV3
<zdobersek> ... ki pa ce kostat precej, ampak bom kao za tamalga brata kupu
<dz0ny_> mhm z lego se je drugače mehatroniko uči
<dz0ny_> kr fun zadeva
<zdobersek> pa tud arduino sem ze gledu, mislim da bi me prisu starter kit + ena bukva okol sto evrov
<CrazyLemon> weirdo..za 12$ dobiš starter kit!
<dz0ny_> ce ga sam nardis je okol 30€
<dz0ny_> ce so komponente v slo kupljene
<dz0ny_> cip je 16
<CrazyLemon> še manj če naroči še dz0ny!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ce sam naredim kaj? arduio board?
<dz0ny_> euroboard je like 20 sam daš 3/4 arduinote gor
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> pa tisti headerji so tud dragi
<dz0ny_> tko da če se bulk naroča
<dz0ny_> se da tud za 12€
<dz0ny_> Å¡trom je zlo dobro na bulk kupovat, sam ne v slo
<dz0ny_> hec sem anroču v ranellu sem dobil drug dan zjutraj 13h
<dz0ny_> naročiš v slo
<dz0ny_> traja 2 dni
<dz0ny_> pa še 50€ sem prišparal
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: zakaj ti pa rpi stoji
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: nimam nobenega pametnega namena z njim, zaenkrat
<zdobersek> ko bo prisu brickpi, bo najbrz tja sel
<zdobersek> vcasih vrzem sd kartico z xbmc notr pa dam na tv, da pogledam kaj
<zdobersek> ampak zlo redko
<zdobersek> ker je zlo malo filmov na imdb, ki bi imel oceno vecjo od 8.0
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny_> again
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> zdej kucam leapcast-client
<dz0ny_> da bo mimo browserja predvajal gm pa yt
<dz0ny_> Å¡e to dam gor na rpi
<dz0ny_> pol pa zaključim z njim
<dz0ny_> potem bom pa že kak sata board nabavu počas
<dz0ny_> pa upokojil atoma
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> dons sm prvič apgrejdala firmware od routerja :P
<dz0ny_> kot se spodobi za geeketo al pa unergeeeka
<dz0ny_> uber*
<CrazyLemon> ubergeek ga ne bi upgrejdal ampak zamenjal :p
<dz0ny_> semantics
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tomato bo še mal počaku :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ti ne rabi :)
<sasa84> dvomm, d bi opazla hudo razliko med default fw pa tomato
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pa spihala sem laptop :P
<sasa84> nism ga pa odprla... raj ne bi :P
<CrazyLemon> pol si ubistvu sam prah zabila Å¡e bl v laptop? :>
<yang> uf ja enkrat se moram lotiti pucanja enga laptopa
<yang> sasa84: kako pa ga spihal ne da ga odpres haha
<yang> svinjarija je noter
<sasa84> yang,  sam not "špricneš" luft :P
<yang> eh
<yang> ne
<yang> se bol zdrekas notranjost prah not ostane
<yang> mors ga razdret
<yang> rec komu od tule, sej so sami maherji
<CrazyLemon> sej ima oči ter roke.. naj odšraufa vse vijake pa je :D
<yang> eh
<yang> ce nimas nacrta
<yang> se raje ne loti
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo načrt?
<yang> da ves kaj odsraufat in kje odpret
<CrazyLemon> jah..pri laptopu ni dosti izbire :D
<sasa84> sam k ni the Å¡raufov vidt...razn pod baterijo
<sasa84> a je možn, d bi bli pod gumijastimi nogicami?
<sasa84> ma če bi ga razdrla...mal cvikam zarad vseh mogočih kablov k so not...
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi niso
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj maš za en prenosnik?
<sasa84> hp probook 4510s
<CrazyLemon> če je HP je dostop do ventilatorja ter procesorja močno otežen
<sasa84> kul :P
<CrazyLemon> moraš celega razstavit da prideš do ventilatorčka :D
<CrazyLemon> pa dvomim da so pod gumijastimi nogicami..ponavadi so kr luknje z vijaki
<CrazyLemon> hm.. očitno pri tvojem hpju dokaj hitro prideš do ventilatorja
<CrazyLemon> 1. Inorder to replace fix or install your new HP 4510S laptop fan and heatsink, you will need to open up your laptop. You can do this by removing the screws from the bottom of the laptop.
<CrazyLemon> 2. Once the screws have been removed from the bottom of your laptop, you can now remove the keyboard and plastic bezels from your HP 4510S laptop.
<CrazyLemon> 3. You will see your HP 4510S Fan and Heat Skin exposed.
<dz0ny_> uf of to je tist ko tipkovnico se mal zvijes
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ5ZPHiyvEA
<Seniorita> HP ProBook 4510S laptop take apart, disassemble, how to open, video disassembly - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hi! No music. No talking. Just work. If you are taking your HP ProBook 4510s laptop apart be careful and wear an anti-static wrist band or use other anti-sta...«
<CrazyLemon> pa so res pod nogicami
<dz0ny_> she is smarter than you
<CrazyLemon> she knows her laptop very well indeed!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> to je prvi laptop...za druzga bom že kej bl vedla kaj zbrat :P
<lynxlynxlynx> jst mam skor isti model '20, ampak se zadaj odpre
<sasa84> (recimo)
<sasa84> 20 je kao 17 inčni ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ma pa eno glupo gumo čez in mehke vijake, tako da ga ne morem več lepo odpret
<sasa84> al novejša verzija?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem
<lynxlynxlynx> 15,6 je sicer
<sasa84> novejši...17 je kao pa 7***
<lynxlynxlynx> 1300x768
<sasa84> ni važn :)
<lynxlynxlynx> +66 najbrž
<sasa84> ma jst nism še nikol laptopa odpirala...pa ne vem, če bi ga npr. v prihodnje :P
<lynxlynxlynx> če se ti pregreva, nujnož
<lynxlynxlynx> men je takoj padla temperatura za 20K
<sasa84> sam spucat sm ga hotla
<sasa84> veš pa d more bit usran not
<dz0ny_> hm v dilemi al naj dam chromeos al ubuntu za kiosk pc
<sasa84> do zdej sem ga sam 2x spihala
<lynxlynxlynx> se ne nabere tolk kot v stacionarnih
<sasa84> a se ne?
<dz0ny_> a poznamo kaksno kiosk distribucijo
<lynxlynxlynx> po mojih izkušnjah ne
<lynxlynxlynx> kde ima kiosk mode :P
 * sasa84 zakašlja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a obstaja kiosk distro?
<CrazyLemon> naredi ubuntu kiosk distro :p
<sasa84> +1, CrazyLemon
<lynxlynxlynx> obstaja, Å¡e jaz sem enkrat eno naredil
<CrazyLemon> lynx..up to date?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> najbolje plačano študentsko delo
<lynxlynxlynx> kje pa
<CrazyLemon> obstajale so ja.. niso pa up to date
<lynxlynxlynx> že v osnovi so hotel puppyja
<lynxlynxlynx> lockdown je bil precej enostaven
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg enega hw dodatka je blo največ dela s firefoxom, ker ga ne moreš lepo zapret iz konzole
<CrazyLemon> opera ima kiosk feature
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je mela
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če ima še
<lynxlynxlynx> opera:config nima nič
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je kot extension
<lynxlynxlynx> anyway, nisem mel izbire, ff je bil zabičan
<CrazyLemon> opera nima več kiosk featurea.. je pa bil pretty neat
<dz0ny_> huh tole bo www.slashgear.com/google-reveals-kiosk-centric-chrome-os-update-30280061/
<CrazyLemon> kul.. pričakujemo ekskluziven howto na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130808/13092724113/ed-snowdens-email-provider-lavabit-shuts-down-to-fight-us-govt-intrusion.shtml
<Seniorita> Ed Snowden's Email Provider, Lavabit, Shuts Down To Fight US Gov't Intrusion | Techdirt
<Seniorita> »Early on in the Snowden leaks, it was revealed that Snowden himself was using email services from an operation called Lavabit, which offered extremely secure email. However, today Lavabit's owner, Ladar Levison, shut down the service, claiming...«
<dz0ny_> aja kolk  placas
<yang> Fear the US
<yang> internet se zapira
<yang> kmal se bomo lahko identificiral samo se z FB accounti
<idioterna> krneki
<idioterna> napise se _s_ FB accounti, ampak tut to ni res
<idioterna> interneta noben ne more kr zapret
<yang> seveda ga lahko
<yang> vlade
<idioterna> ne, ne morejo
<idioterna> no way
<yang> poglej si kako so porn lepo umaknil v veliki britaniji
<idioterna> totally ja
<yang> druge drzave bodo sledile in vedno vec restrikcij bo
<idioterna> in zdaj vse stare mame ki ne znajo uporabljat racunalnika ne morejo vec do porna
<idioterna> vsi ostali pa pac lahko.
<idioterna> great success
<yang> ISPji ne bodo vec neodvisni, oz. bodo v prekrsku, ce bodo dopuscale kar bo izven pravil
<yang> pr pornu se zacne
<yang> pac cenzura bo
<yang> saj na kitajskem je ze
<yang> britanci uporabljajo kitajsi firewall
<idioterna> who cares
<yang> storitev nekega kitajskega podjetja
<idioterna> internet ni zgrajen tako, da bi lahko kdorkoli karkoli omejeval
<dz0ny_> yang a si brall little brother
<yang> ne dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> preber kul knjiga
<yang> od katerega pisatla
<dz0ny_> !g little brother epub
<Seniorita> Little Brother » Download for Free - Cory Doctorow http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/
<dz0ny_> je legal free
<lynxlynxlynx> znana stvar
<dz0ny_> zdej je pa tud nadaljevanje homeland
<yang> Little Brother is a 1985 children's novel by award winning Australian author Allan Baillie about life in Cambodia under the Khmer Rouge. It was illustrated by Elizabeth Honey.
<yang> Little Brother, 1996, a novel by David Mason
<yang> kater je pravi
<zdobersek> nben
<dz0ny_> sej mas gor link no
<yang> Little Brother[1] is a novel by Cory Doctorow, published by Tor Books. It was released on April 23, 2007. The novel is about four teenagers in San Francisco who, in the aftermath of a terrorist attack on the San Francisco – Oakland Bay Bridge and BART system,
<yang> ok
<yang> hvala
<dz0ny_> v bistvu je krtitikq na guantamo, zvizgace pa nsa
<yang> jah, kaj naj recem, z dostopnostjo tehnologije je monitoring toliko lazji
<dz0ny_> ja hec je da so zakoni obstajal
<yang> pisalo se je tudi o tem, da bi ukinil gotovino (nekoc), zdaj si pa zamisli, da bi vsaka transakcija bila sledena preko kartic, tocno bi vedli kje in kaj kupujes
<dz0ny_> pol so jih pa americani popravili
<dz0ny_> in zdej jim cel svet sledi
<yang> tehnicno je ze izvedljivo
<yang> v bistvu bi vsak drzavljan sveta lahko imel GlobalID, recimo FB account, in bi s tem vse delal, veliko strani zasledim zadnje case, katere omogocajo login z FB racunom
<dz0ny_> ne rabis racuna
<dz0ny_> sej ti sestavijo meta racun
<dz0ny_> lahko mas 5 alter egotov na fb
<dz0ny_> vsi z istega ip
<dz0ny_> pa se ve da je ena oseba
<dz0ny_> in lame terms
<yang> saj zadeve se mrezijo, videl sem na Chrometu, da se lahko vanga logiras, medtem ko surfas po internetu, se pravi se tudi to pri njih belezi, poleg tega da se recimo belezi preko IP naslova je se linkano v tvoj racun
<dz0ny_> pa. lokacija pa pogostos
<yang> dobro saj se na to opozarja, ampak ljudje ignorirajo
<dz0ny_> hehe danes so se v goatilni pizdili od piskotkov
<dz0ny_> kako zdej to sledijo
<dz0ny_> pol pa recem ja sej v btcju ti tud sledijo
<yang> ta zadeva s piskotki mi je brezveze
<dz0ny_> kje hods pa kateri oddelki te zanimajo
<dz0ny_> mislim folku res ni jasno
<yang> ne vem zakaj kar naenkrat opozorila, saj lahko cookieje disablas v browserju
<dz0ny_> da se tocno ve njihove navade
<dz0ny_> in se jih belezi
<yang> ampak imajo cookiji tudi pozitivno plat, ponavadi dobis tiste reklame, katero podrocje te recimo zanima
<dz0ny_> ja pa ne cslo kjer je trg premajhen
<dz0ny_> to je prav kronicno ze
<yang> saj dobis tudi tuje reklame
<yang> bannerji so na geoip pa cookije
<yang> mene vedno slovenske reklame sledijo tut po tujini
<yang> oz po tujih straneh
<dz0ny_> mhm to sem opazu na yt
<yang> na youtube je lep primer tega
<dz0ny_> nc n
<dz0ny_> ln
<yang> tudi mmuziko ti servira podobno
<yang> glede na okus
<yang> kar je ok
<yang> no, saj jaz grem tudi v horizontalo, lahko noc
<sasa84> šibam pančat fantički
<sasa84> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-09
<dz0ny_> http://de2.eu.apcdn.com/full/107121.png haha
<miha> jutro
<miha> ni bota, da bi mi voščil
<miha> jutro breza
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40576/#p40576
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<miha> hvala
<dz0ny_> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20°C @09.08.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 21.97°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:56:01, Sončni zahod: 20:19:55
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 19.3°C @09.08.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 19.12°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:56:40, Sončni zahod: 20:22:14
<miha> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 18.6°C @09.08.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-08-09 08:29
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 25.77°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:51:16, Sončni zahod: 20:17:24
<miha> .vreme Å¡martno pri litiji
<breza> ARSO: Litija (272m): 18.6°C @09.08.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0457437,14.8410058
<breza> Smartno pri Litiji: 20.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:53:28, Sončni zahod: 20:18:38
<miha> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t576454
<dz0ny_> .sporoci crazylemon http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/desetminutni-lezbicni-prizor-ki-je-sokiral-gledalce/314819
<Seniorita> Desetminutni lezbični prizor, ki je šokiral gledalce :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Canski zmagovalec La vie d'Adèle (Adèlino življenje) je s 179 minutami morda ena največjih epskih ljubezenskih zgodb, kar smo jih v zadnjih letih videli na velikih platnih. A gledalci večinoma ...«
<zdobersek> limun gleda taksne stvari za zajtrk ...
<dz0ny_> irl?
<zdobersek> irl.
<idioterna> zakaj je pa sokiral gledalce?
<zdobersek> ker mnogi gledalci niso lezbijke ... ?
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/adnrw/saveblink haha
<Seniorita> adnrw/saveblink · GitHub
<Seniorita> »saveblink - Mozilla finally removed the <blink> tag from Firefox 23 but we can save it with CSS3!«
<miha> dz0ny_: lol
<dz0ny_> ker je v real life drugače, kot pa v filmu :) shocked
<miha> a tkole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q64hTNEj6KQ
<Seniorita> Porn Sex vs Real Sex: The Differences Explained With Food - YouTube
<Seniorita> »If you've ever watched porn, and if you've ever had sex, you know that the two are very different. But what are the differences, specifically? Whet your appe...«
<napsy> oh lord
<zdobersek> OOHHHHH LOOOOOOOORDDD*
<idioterna> niso lezbijke, ampak bi zdaj radi bili?
<zdobersek> s tem ni nic narobe!
<idioterna> also v art filmu ni porn
<idioterna> to je drugac.
<miha> !g difference between art sex and real sex
<Seniorita> Porn Sex vs Real Sex, The Differences Explained With Food http://laughingsquid.com/porn-sex-vs-real-sex-the-differences-explained-with-food/
<miha> hm
<miha> idioterna: razloži
<zdobersek> SexEd, #ubuntu-si, Fridays @ 9:30 CEST
<miha> wov http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/svastara/52049-prezivio-sa-13-7-promila-alkohola-u-krvi.html
<Seniorita> Medicinsko čudo! - Preživio sa 13,7 promila alkohola u krvi - Haber.ba
<Seniorita> »Neslavni rekord oborio je jedan pijani Poljak iz mjesta Alfredovk na jugo-istoku Poljske koga je onesviještenog pronašla policijska patrola sa čak 13,7 promila alokohola u krvi!«
<idioterna> miha: ja skoz art sporocas globlje reci kot samo tist en layer k ga vids
<yang> na Kamfestu danes Vlado Kreslin
<miha> idioterna: a? :)
<idioterna> vpis se na FDV no
<miha> nikol!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Novi bančni trojanec za Linux v divjini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40577/#p40577
<idioterna> zakaj ne
<idioterna> a te je strah da bos po stopnicah padu
<idioterna> ce je jansa koncou bos pa ja tut ti zmogu
<miha> :D
<miha> a ti si fdvjevc?
<idioterna> a tak zgledam?
<idioterna> jsm fizik
<idioterna> nism pa fachidiot
<idioterna> ampak precej bolj splosen idiot.
<miha> idioterna: običajno samo fdvjevci reklamirajo fdv
<miha> pa Å¡e to ne vsi
<idioterna> js pa vem, da na fdv tut kej pametnga naucijo kdaj
<msevphone> Komunikologija je pomoje najbl nesmiselna :)
<idioterna> ceprov mogoce predvsem ponesreci.
<pitko> idioterna fizik si?
<idioterna> mhm
<pitko> hudo
<pitko> spoštujem fizike drgač
<pitko> sam zato
<pitko> k bi jaz fiziko znal ...
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> fizika je easy
<pitko> aha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kje pa delaš?
<pitko> če smem
<idioterna> zemanta
<pitko> sam tako zanima me kako se lahko zaposli fizik poleg tega da je pač profesor
<idioterna> huh?
<idioterna> fizik lahko flipa burgerje v mcdonaldsu al je pa predsednik uprave petrola
<pitko> no ja
<idioterna> edin kar ne more bit je zdravnik
<idioterna> ker tam rabs medicinski faks
<pitko> v svoji fohi mislm
<idioterna> aja uh to je pa tut miljon moznosti
<idioterna> brat od dekleta je na institutu za gradbene materiale
<idioterna> kolega s faksa je na elesu
<pitko> CERN *_* ;D
<idioterna> vecina jih gre pa v tujino v razvoj
<miha> sošolc iz srednje je fizik in razvija avtomobilske luči
<pitko> moderno
<idioterna> cern je ok ja ampak je zlo velika in toga organizacija
<idioterna> ceprov zadnje case se mal popravla to
<pitko> fizika pride prav tut v moji fohi računalištvu
<idioterna> zarad toyote
<pitko> hm
<pitko> aja
<idioterna> ja toyota je nardila revolucijo na podrocju managementa velikih sistemov s temi fail fast principi
<idioterna> in zdej se to ze pozna tut v r&d
<pitko> vidm da se spozanš na marsikej
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> i don't have much choice
<pitko> :)
<pitko> v računalništvu bi prov pršu kr kakem razvoju game engina
<miha> fiziki so itak ta hujši računalničarji. še bolj kot matematiki.
<miha> bolj .. praktični?!
<pitko> nevem nevem
<miha> :)
<pitko> matematiki pa fiziki so si skos v laseh
<pitko> :D
<miha> pa Å¡e globlje nivoje odnosov razumejo brez fdv
<miha> zihr zarad kakih strun al kej
<pitko> matematiki si drgač predstavljajo stvari k fiziki :D
<pitko> tut vice mate take da jih noben ne razume :D
<pitko> mel smo profesorja za fiziko v srednji povedal je vic noben se ni smeju .D
<pitko> k ga ni noben razumz
<pitko> razumu*
<dz0ny_> mi smo se bal ker nismo vedel al se heca al resno misli :P
<miha> pitko: vem vic, ki ti pove al si bolj matematik al fizik.
<pitko> haha :)
<miha> pitko: imaš drva, vžigalica in lonec z vodo. kako zavreš vodo?
<pitko> vzameš vžigalice pa zajureš drva
<pitko> zakurš*
<idioterna> nisi fizik
<pitko> :D
<pitko> vem
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ja ti bi vzel vžigalice pa vrgu v vodo
<pitko> al kaj
<miha> odlično. kaj pa če imaš drva, ki že gorijo, pa lonec z vodo, kako zavreš vodo?
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> http://fmf.si/izjave/
<Seniorita> Å tudentske strani FMF
<miha> odlično. kaj pa če imaš drva, ki že gorijo, vžigalice pa lonec z vodo, kako zavreš vodo?
<miha> tko
<miha> pitko: povej
<pitko> hm
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> tut matematik zgleda nisi
<miha> pitko: no?
<miha> idioterna: psst
<pitko> no povej
<pitko> nč nebom napisz
<pitko> napisz
<miha> odlično. kaj pa če imaš drva, ki že gorijo, vžigalice pa lonec z vodo, kako zavreš vodo?
<pitko> napisu*
<miha> če daš gor lonec z vodo, si fizik. matematik bi pogasil ogenj in s tem problem prevedel na prejšnjega.
<dz0ny_> Kaj je otročički, vam povem pravljico? Dobro, vam bom povedu, samo še to dokažemo.
<dz0ny_> no tko nas je naš fizik zajebavu
<pitko> kva rabeš pol vžigalice?
<pitko> to mislm napisat :D
<dz0ny_> pol je pa pet minut pred zvonenjem še enega vprašu
<dz0ny_> just for fun
<pitko> ja
<pitko> nam ne narisal
<pitko> enkrat
<pitko> kako si predstavlja fizik osla
<pitko> pa kako matematik
<pitko> al neki
<pitko> in pol ga mi gledamo k tele nova vrata
<pitko> kva
<pitko> xD
<pitko> ccc
<pitko> matematika je mnogo lažja k fizika'
<idioterna> Lagrangev formalizem super funkcionira tudi, če vas nekdo zbudi sredi noči. Za razliko od Newtonovega, kjer običajno zgrešite predznak.
<idioterna> evo, to je dobr matematicn vic.
<pitko> hahah
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> To je potem enačba za magnetno polje ravnega vodnika. Samo fiziki dajo tja še neke brezvezne konstante...
<idioterna> to je pa classic magajna
<pitko> jaz nism mel z matematiko nikol problemov
<pitko> fizika pa tako tako :)
<idioterna> v cem nej bi bla pa razlika?
<pitko> če bi ti predavu bi blo vrjetnu zanimivo :)
<pitko> matematko sm mel 5 skos
<pitko> fiziko pa 2 3
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> sej se matematiki morjo fizikalne primere delat vcasih da ne odlebdijo
<idioterna> to nima veze kok mas oceno
<idioterna> jsm mel matematiko skos 3
<pitko> no ja
<idioterna> k mi ni hotla 2 zakluct
<pitko> sm pravjo tako če si nek matematik pol ni problemov z fiziko :)
<idioterna> pa na drzavnih sm bil skos precej visoko uvrscen
<pitko> ti si za v cern :D
<idioterna> bi se znajdu tam ja, ampak bi mi blo pomoje tut dolgcas precej
<idioterna> v racunalniskem biznisu je ogromn se za nardit
<idioterna> pa ce obvladas matematiko pa fiziko mas precej dobr insight
<idioterna> torej, problemov se znas lotit na precej ucinkovite nacine
<idioterna> eni racunalnicarji vcasih kr ne vidjo teh reci
<idioterna> ceprov tle na zemanti so sami zlo sposobni tko da
<dz0ny_> jaz sem inel računalništvo 1, ocena nima blage veze z realnostjo
<idioterna> je kr awesome
<idioterna> js sm mel 2 :)
<idioterna> v kontrolni nalogi je blo vprasanje "kaj je merilo razvitosti v sodobnem svetu"
<dz0ny_> imel*
<idioterna> in js sm odgovoru "odstotek stranisc z vodnim splakovanjem"
<idioterna> ni blo prov
<idioterna> baje je v eni knjigi napisan pravilen odgovor
<idioterna> ampak js je nikol nism prebral
<yang> ;)
<yang> jah
<idioterna> sm pa argumentiral da v splosnem smatramo drzave kjer so vsi skreti na strbunk za slabse razvite
<idioterna> tko da se mi to ne zdi slaba metrika
<CrazyLemon> odstotek stranisc z vodnim splakovanjem je kr dobr odgovor..js bi ti dal točko! :D
<yang> mene je pr nemscini recimo vprasal kaj pomeni "Jemandem durch den kakao ziehen" pa sem mu dobesedno prevedel, pa mi je sus dal
<yang> ker je pregovor
<idioterna> ja, pa Kakao se z veliko napise :)
<idioterna> jsm z velikimi tiskanimi pisal pr nemscini in sm vedno dobu negativno
<yang> tam sem videl kako pristranska je sola
<yang> oz ucitelji
<idioterna> enkrat sm pa 3 pisal ko je blo treba -en -er -es na konc besed napisat prov
<yang> ce te dobi na piko, bo tako naredil da ne bos naredil
<idioterna> pa sm povsod -en
<idioterna> pa je blo 72% prov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/linux-desktop-trojan-hand-of-thief-steals-in-7000019175/
<Seniorita> Linux desktop Trojan 'Hand of Thief' steals in | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »Desktop Linux must be growing more popular. Someone's finally created what appears to be a semi-successful Linux Trojan.«
<yang> drugi so se nemscine ucili iz tistih bukel na pamet ven, pa sploh pomena niso razumeli, pa so imeli 5 na koncu, in vecina jih je ze pozabila to srednjesolsko nemscino
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Acookook: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40578/#p40578
<yang> jst sem se pa vecino iz PRO7 pa RTLa naucil
<yang> jezik se pozab, ce ga ne vadis
<miha> en moj sošolc v osnovni je pisal test.. in je pisalo na vrhu ime priimek:
<miha> in je napisal Sandi Priimek
<miha> bogi, ko je učiteljica to vsem povedla pol
<CrazyLemon> !g sandi priimek
<Seniorita> Sandi Priimek | Facebook https://www.facebook.com/sandi.priimek
<yang> idioterna: aja pa z Blayotom sva svoj cajt na nemscino hodila pa menjala igrice za ZX spectruma
<CrazyLemon> si zihr da ni to njegov dejanski priimek?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> CrazyLemon: pr nas na soli je bil recimo Klemen Klemen, no on ni mel tega problema
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 & https://www.ubuntu.si/gufw
<miha> CrazyLemon: hm
<miha> menda ni
<dz0ny_> Ha mi pa Miha Simon
<idioterna> mi pa Aleš Janez in se zmer nism zihr kko mu je ime
<dz0ny_> To ti pa mal težko verjamem :P troll mode on?
<dz0ny_> stats.si pravi da priimka janez ni
<zdobersek> partizani
<dz0ny_> en je imel pa ime, ki je isto kot pasma konja
<dz0ny_> svašta :)
<yang> idioterna: pa tvoj priimek ni na 2. mestu kot si rekel http://www.stat.si/imena_top_priimki.asp
<Seniorita> :: Statisti�ni urad Republike Slovenije - Baza rojstnih imen in priimkov ::
<zdobersek> men je zupnik moj priimek tolmacu, da to pomeni da sem 'dober ... in se kaj'
<idioterna> ja to odkar horde muslimanov vdirajo k nam
<idioterna> prej je bil
<CrazyLemon> horvat/novak so muslimani? :D
<yang> horvat/hrovat so romskega izvora
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja pa mongolci
<yang> idioterna: ti si na 29. mestu po pogostosti
<idioterna> jsm unique
<idioterna> to se prav sm loh sam na zadnjem mestu.
<yang> tvoj priimek
<dz0ny_> haha a veste kaj je NTTP?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon bo zihr vedu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ -T? :D
<dz0ny_> Nice Titty Transfer Protocol
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> !g nttp
<Seniorita> Training - National Technical Training Program (NTTP) http://www.tips.osmre.gov/training/NTTP.shtml
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny_> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 24.8°C @09.08.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-08-09 11:19
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 25.82°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:51:16, Sončni zahod: 20:17:24
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 30.3°C @09.08.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 31.37°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:38, Sončni zahod: 20:18:47
<dz0ny_> ja tle nas Å¡e kuha
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29°C @09.08.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 30.96°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:54:49, Sončni zahod: 20:19:50
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40579/#p40579
<dz0ny_> .vreme ribnica
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 30.3°C @09.08.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7400303,14.7265782
<breza> Ribnica: 30.29°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:54:41, Sončni zahod: 20:18:17
<CrazyLemon> v kopru je prijetno!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 27.5°C @09.08.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 26.96°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:59:10, Sončni zahod: 20:21:49
<CrazyLemon> edge @ $9mio
<yang> http://www.stat.si/images/PRIIMKI_01012011_large.JPG
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Passes $9 Million, Smashes Crowd-Funding Record  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Z8gXfpirSQA/ubuntu-edge-passes-9-million-on-its-way-to-crowd-funding-record
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1003902_541367909251553_106623647_n.jpg
<miha> CrazyLemon: pa že pol cajta potekl
<CrazyLemon> miha več kot pol
<miha> mhm... škoda da so tak požrešni
<miha> tud z 10 ali 15 miljoni bi jim neki moral ratat
<pitko> ma ja irq
<pitko> itq*
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57597587-71/stolen-computers-arrive-back-at-nonprofit-with-apology-note/
<Seniorita> Stolen computers arrive back at nonprofit -- with apology note | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<Seniorita> »Burglars break into the San Bernardino County Sexual Assault Services office and steal PCs and a laptop. Then they seem to realize whose they are. So they break in again. Read this article by Chris Matyszczyk on CNET News.«
<miha> komaj čakam dež
<miha> dost je tega sraja
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/16276_10151781557596438_1633074779_n.jpg
<miha> http://www.debian.org/News/2013/20130809
<Seniorita> Debian -- News -- Debian invites you to its 20th birthday
<CrazyLemon> http://gizmodo.com/the-builders-of-this-spanish-skyscraper-forgot-the-elev-1065152844
<CrazyLemon> looool
<lurker69> heh, crkijem od smeha v pisarni
<lurker69> akward
<lurker69> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1376036215315.png
<lurker69> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/reviews/How-I-Saved-Someones-Life-and-Marriage-and-Family-Problems-Thru-Communication%2FDerek-Medina/1114490355?ean=9781608624676
<Seniorita> Barnes & Noble | Customer Reviews | How I Saved Someone's Life and Marriage and Family Problems Thru Communication by Derek Medina
<Seniorita> »62 customer reviews for How I Saved Someone's Life and Marriage and Family Problems Thru Communication. Average Product Rating: 4h/5 stars«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTWHL30gyg4
<Seniorita> CyanogenMod + Chromecast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Chromecast all the things.«
<dz0ny_> egre vs grep kaj je hitrejše?
<zdobersek> egrep = grep -E?
<dz0ny_> torej shortcut? mal čudno bi blo amapk ok
<zdobersek> egrep je deprecated
<zdobersek> grep drugace po defaultu uporablja basic regex, grep -E pa extended regex
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/09/florida-murder-suspect-photo-facebook
<Seniorita> Florida murder suspect allegedly posted photo of wife's body on Facebook | World news | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Derek Medina is charged with first-degree murder after police say he shot wife Jennifer Alfonso in South Miami home«
<yang> .vreme lj
<sterna> almost.
<dz0ny_> ping
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Acookook: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40580/#p40580
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<idioterna> http://www.somethingawful.com/photoshop-phriday/homosexual-propaganda-russia/
<Seniorita> Homosexual Propaganda!
<idioterna> http://i.somethingawful.com/u/garbageday/2013/phriday/homoganda/petrol_blue_02.png je kul
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40581/#p40581
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/GJEINlB.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Acookook: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40582/#p40582
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nuvola Player 1.2 Beta 1 Released [Cloud Music Player With Desktop Integration]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/m3bA4DcnDrE/nuvola-player-12-beta-1-released-cloud.html
<yan6> je kje toca ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: raport s.v.p.!
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ni niti dežja :(
<yan6> klke je ornk naliv v lj
<yan6> toce se ni
<yan6> ampak v 5 sek. si umit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vreme.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/radar/si1_20130809-1310_zm_si.jpg
<yan6> ja sej to gledam
<napsy> najhujs je ze mim
<idioterna> nazalost
<yan6> idioterna: skoda k nis bil na kolesu
<yan6> tok piha, ne bi rabil nic gont, bi slo kar samo
<idioterna> sej sm bil
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/73343019
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yan6> video prosim
<zdobersek> huh
<yan6> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 31.1°C @09.08.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-08-09 15:37
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 25.41°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:54:49, Sončni zahod: 20:19:50
<yan6> idioterna: http://www.delo.si/mnenja/gostujoce-pero/opoldansko-vprasanje-kaj-je-narobe-s-kolesarji.html
<Seniorita> Opoldansko vprašanje: Kaj je narobe s kolesarji?
<Seniorita> »Najslabša plat kolesarstva verjetno niso ukradena kolesa. Če seveda niste kolesar.«
<idioterna> yan6: ne da se mi
<yan6> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20.7°C @09.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-08-09 16:08
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 23.39°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:54:49, Sončni zahod: 20:19:50
<msev> aha temperaturce se že nižajo :D
<yan6> ja prijetno pihlja
<idioterna> grem cez logatec domov
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 23.8°C @09.08.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah so možne padavine
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 28.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:38, Sončni zahod: 20:18:47
<zdobersek> INCOMING http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ideja - ASCII radarska slika
<zdobersek> ja?
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> samo nafutraš tale gif v mplayer z -vo caca
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: TrueCrypt With Ubuntu AppIndicator PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1WBO4cEoMvc/truecrypt-with-ubuntu-appindicator-ppa.html
<dz0ny_> ne
<zdobersek> mkay.
<anny> oj...anybody here?
<yan6> skoraj vsi
<CrazyLemon> joj... maybe
<yan6> pozdravcek anny
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Hitrost kazalnika miške  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40583/#p40583
<anny> čao...po dolgem času
<anny> vsak dan ob istem Å¡ankuuu....le redkokdo je mankuuuu
<yan6> haha
<yan6> te je kaj opralo danes ?
<anny> pr nas je blo taku....najprej je bilo soparno kot vrag, nato je ratalo črno kot peku, nazadnje je padalo ko ošpičene prekle z neba
<anny> sodobna apokalipsa
<yan6> v LJ ?
<yan6> tukaj je samo pihalo in lilo kot iz skafa
<yan6> za bezigradom
<anny> ljubljana šiška-dravlje
<yan6> a ste mel toco
<anny> na srečo ne
<yan6> ok
<anny> upam da bo še kaj dežja, ker so celo drevesa čisto posušena
<yan6> ja premalo je blo tole
<yan6> samo enih 20 min je lilo
<anny> ja nekaj takega
<anny> ukvarjam se z instalacijo matplotlib pa sem nekaj zaj***
<yan6> kaksen je error ?
<yan6> pastebiun.com
<anny> sploh ne najdem programa
<anny> sedaj nalagam build-dep python-matplotlib
<anny> cel phyton :)
<yan6> ali imas raring ?
<anny> ?
<yan6> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=matplotlib&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- matplotlib
<anny> čak, grem pogledat v synaptic
<anny> ne, raringa ni videti
<anny> ok, ne morem, ker je terminal odprt
<anny> naj odmelje do konca
<yan6> "matplotlib" paketa ni posebej
<lynxlynxlynx> žalostno
<yan6> zgleda je samo v kombinaciji s pythonom
<anny> ja, to bo najbrž
<lynxlynxlynx> matplotlib je implementiran v pythonu
<anny> zdaj nalaga 500 mb
<anny> živi bili pa videli
<anny> je odmlelo, programa Å¡e vedno ni
<anny> v synapticu vidim, da nekatere datoteke Å¡e manjkajo
<yan6> zapri synaptic, aptitude update, aptitude install python-matplotlib
<anny> ok
<yan6> potem te bo tam vprasalo glede dependancijev, najbolje da pasteas celoten zapis na pastebin.com in napises link tule
<anny> paketa ni mogoče najti
<yan6> humm
<yan6> pol nimas raring verzije ?
<yan6> cat /etc/*version*
<anny> ne
<yan6> kaj pa imas ?
<anny> ne vidim mape z datoteko
<anny> http://matplotlib.org/users/installing.html
<Seniorita> Installing — Matplotlib 1.3.0 documentation
<anny> bom poskusila še enkrat naložiti
<yan6> sprasujem katero verzijo ubuntuja imas
<anny> E: Ni mogoče odprti zaklenjene datoteke /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<anny> E: Skrbniške mape (/var/lib/dpkg/) ni mogoče zakleniti. Ali ste skrbnik?
<anny> 12.04
<yan6> verjetno nekaj ze zaseda dpkg, recimo synaptic
<yan6> ali pa aptitude, ce si ga prej pognala
<anny> uf
<yan6> torej moras aptitude prekiniti z "q"
<anny> cela Å¡tala!
<yan6> :/
<anny> sam res
<anny> lahko bi naredili en installer za dummije
<yan6> aptitude je dost dummy
<CrazyLemon> sudo manjka..sudo
<anny> Crazy, sudo je zmeri
<anny> brez sudo ne gre
<yan6> aja
<yan6> ti si kot user to
<yan6> pisala
<yan6> heh
<yan6> sudo oz kot root moras
<CrazyLemon> anny dpkg -l python-matplotlib
<CrazyLemon> če je "ii" na prvem mestu potem je inštaliran
<anny> No packages found matching phyton-matplotlib.
<CrazyLemon> typo je
<yan6> torej probaj aptitude komando z sudo
<CrazyLemon> python ne phyton
<yan6> dpkg -l |grep matplotlib
<anny> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<anny> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<anny> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<anny> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<anny> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<anny> ii  python-matplot 1.1.1~rc1+git2 Python based plotting system in a style simi
<CrazyLemon> anny python-matplotlib je nameščen! congrats
<anny> ok
<anny> kje ga najdem?
<yan6> anny: dpkg -L python-matplotlib | grep sbin
<yan6> anny: dpkg -L python-matplotlib | grep bin
<lynxlynxlynx> *lib*
<yan6> ah
<anny> katera vrstica?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ti ga je vrglo v site-packages
<CrazyLemon> yan6 dpkg -S je dosti bl usefull kot pa nonstop grepanje :)
<CrazyLemon> anny amm..ne najdeš ga..uporabiš ga v svojem python programu ?
<CrazyLemon> to ni GUI za risanje
<yan6> Package python-matplotlib-data
<CrazyLemon> ampak zbirka knjižnic
<yan6> to se morda instaliraj
<anny> yang, to je že nameščeno...tisto, kar je prej mlelo
<CrazyLemon> anny http://matplotlib.org/faq/howto_faq.html#plotting-howto     :)
<Seniorita> How-To — Matplotlib 1.3.0 documentation
<anny> našla sem ipython, ki mi ga odpre v terminalu...najbrž je to to?
<anny> Python 2.7.3 (default, Apr 10 2013, 05:46:21)
<anny> Type "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<anny> IPython 0.12.1 -- An enhanced Interactive Python.
<anny> ?         -> Introduction and overview of IPython's features.
<anny> %quickref -> Quick reference.
<anny> help      -> Python's own help system.
<anny> object?   -> Details about 'object', use 'object??' for extra details.
<anny> In [1]:
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sedaj pa probaj recimo http://matplotlib.org/faq/usage_faq.html#what-is-interactive-mode   tole
<Seniorita> Usage — Matplotlib 1.3.0 documentation
<CrazyLemon> glej example
<anny> delaaaaaa....*happy dance*!
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne rabiš ful komplicirat, je mogoče gnuplot bolj enostaven
<anny> rabim ta program za en online tečaj
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<CrazyLemon> anny python tečaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> če ti manjka enostavnejših vaj z rešitvami: http://codingbat.com/
<Seniorita> CodingBat
<anny> http://www.anony.ws/image/kuxi
<Seniorita> Viewing image Eidu.png - Anonymous Image Hosting
<Seniorita> »Anony is a free and safe anonymous image hosting service.«
<anny> moram prilepit dokaz
<CrazyLemon> install install stop :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<anny> CrazyLemon, sej sem rekla, da sem dummi
<anny> trudim pa se :)
<anny> lp
<anny> hvala vsem za pomoč in zdobersek za plosk
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> o/
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> kaj mi lahko svetujete glede predplačniških kartic? gledam mastercard pr hypu, pa predplacnik.si, pa to t novo mastercard...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 visa inspire banka koper
<sasa84> ja?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..secure pa prek interneta lahko povsod plačaš
<CrazyLemon> pa še paypal lahko povežeš
<sasa84> kaj pa za polnit?
<CrazyLemon> js sicer imam viso electron
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prek TRR lahko nakažeš imaš na kartici napisan trr ter sklic
<CrazyLemon> za polnit
<sasa84> ta t nova mastercard je ok, k jo lohk prek monete (jst nimam klika al pa kej podobnga)
<CrazyLemon> torej lahko tudi položnico izpolniš pa jo napolneš
<CrazyLemon> js pri banki koper recimo grem na splet pa samo kliknem "prenos sredstev na kartico"
<sasa84> http://www.nkbm.si/predplacniska-visa
<Seniorita> NKBM | Predplačniška Visa
<Seniorita> »NKBM Predplačniška Visa je namenjena vsem, ki želite varno in udobno nakupovati, ob tem pa imeti nadzor nad porabo.«
<CrazyLemon> ne spoznam se na te banke pri so na robu bankrota..sorčy
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> s/pri/ki
<zdobersek> WE'RE GOING MAINSTREAM GUYZ http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/08/trojanec_za_linux_prezi_na_bancne_racune.aspx
<Seniorita> Trojanec za Linux preži na bančne račune - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Hand of Thief je eden od redkih zlonamernih programov, ki napada izključno končne uporabnike, ki imajo na svojih računalnikih nameščen operacijski sistem Linux.«
<CrazyLemon> izključno!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> al jebemtis, taksne novice bo vlada jemala za izgovore, zakaj javna uprava ne more preklopit na linux
<lynxlynxlynx> suuure
<anny> Å¡e en glas za viso elektron
<anny> in pod novico en veleumen komentar gostilniškega fahidiota
<anny> *facepalm*
<sasa84> anny, visa elektron?
<anny> ja, ni sicer predplačniška varianta
<anny> je pa zelo uporabna
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> tebe pa ze dolg ni blo
<idioterna> js mam debetno vizo pa kreditno vizo
<idioterna> elektron nimam, ampak je fajn za une k bi zapravl vec k majo, ce bi jim dovolil :)
<yan6> sasa84: KOLega ma Viso elektron pri banki koper, pravi da je zadovoljen, nalozi toliko kot rabi za nakup preko interneta
<yan6> in jo ima za rezervo na potovanjih
<yan6> pa kot je CrazyLemon reke, linka se na paypal
<sasa84> veš kaj... k bi še prjatu mel kej tazga, če gre na kšn dopust
<sasa84> pa nima "rednega" priliva in bi mogu met kšno tako predplačniško fizično kartico
<yan6> ce nimas redneg apriliva potem je bolje ne imeti kreditne kartice, zaradi tega ker jo morajo od nekje poplacati
<yan6> z debetno pa ni tega problema
<yan6> ne mors it v limit tm
<anny> no, evo pobje so že vse našteli
<anny> sterna je spremenil naziv :)
<anny> če nimaš rednega priliva ti težko dajo kreditno kartico...spljoh!
<yan6> mislim, da ne zahtevajo vec dokazil o zaposlitvi
<yan6> morda zahtevajo redne prilive to pa
<yan6> vcas si moral od firme prinesti pozegnano potrrdilo o zaposlitvi
<sasa84> sej, zato sem rekla predplačniško...k nima rednega priliva
<sasa84> on ne more dobit kreditne, k nima redne mesečne plače
<yan6> no zdej ves vse
<idioterna> anny: ja, freenode je spremenil politiko in zdaj imam spet lahko "idiot" v nicku.
<yan6> a so meli ban na idiot ? haha
<idioterna> mhm.
<yan6> lahk bi bil idio-terna
<anny> hahaha!
<anny> zelo duhovito
<yan6> vcas se spomnim, da si imel nick samo "idiot" al se motim ?
<anny> moram it...se beremo ko najdem kaj boljšega od x-chata...
<anny> lp
<yan6> anny: irssi
<yan6> lp
<anny> yang6 hvala
<idioterna> sm mel samo idiot ja
<anny> bom pogledala
<idioterna> irssi js uporabljam in je mogoce mal hardcore
<idioterna> alt-a se mors naucit uporabljat :)
<yan6> anny: ja irssi je samo CLI, za GUI kaksen Kvirc morda
<idioterna> evo ta tedn mam 435km
<idioterna> bomo vidl kaj bo vikend
<yan6> pa ni irssi tok hardcore, ko se ga navadis je ok
<yan6> pa lepo ostane v screenu
<yan6> pol je se nek quassel, ki deluje kot bouncer
<idioterna> sej irssi je tut bouncer lahko
<idioterna> mislm se zna obnasat kot bouncer
<yan6> kako ?
<yan6> jst ga mam v screenu
<yan6> od novodobnih CLI klientov je morda weechat se najbolj aktualen, tega dejansko se razvijajo
<yan6> kaj dosti varjant pa nisem sprobaval
<yan6> sprobal sem weechat na VAXu in je kr odziven
<yan6> drgac pa ko se vrne anny ji lahko posredujete tole https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IRC_clients
<Seniorita> Comparison of Internet Relay Chat clients - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: CrazyLemon: game night? l4d2?
<CrazyLemon> <anny> ja, ni sicer predplačniška varianta
<CrazyLemon> je tudi predplačniška..odvisno katero izbereš
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 9ish?
<CrazyLemon> do 11ih igram max.
<zdobersek> a gres jutr na picikl?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek po dolgem času - ja
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje sem bil 31 julija
<zdobersek> HOLEE SHEET
<yan6> moral bi met kanal #ubuntu-bicikelj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-firing-sysdadmins-2013-8#ixzz2bTpLBFAA
<Seniorita> The NSA Intends To Fire 90% Of Their System Administrators To Eliminate Future Leaks - Business Insider
<Seniorita> »To eliminate another Snowden situation.«
<yan6> se pocutim kot crna ovca ker nisem extremni kolesar
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-si-racing
<idioterna> it's not a race!
<zdobersek> unless the opponent is yourself.
<idioterna> ce bo vse po sreci bom jutr mel 250km not
<yan6> idioterna: ce bi jst tok gonil kot ti, bi sel na kaksno rajzo po evropi z biciklnom ali pa se dalj
<idioterna> dons sm dve lukne naredu pa en pedal zlomu
<idioterna> yan6: js sm ze bil.
<yan6> kje si bil
<idioterna> po evropi
<yan6> kje si sel
<idioterna> nemcija francija nizozemska danska
<idioterna> pa hrvaska
<yan6> aha fajn
<idioterna> aja pa avstrija no
<yan6> nis tko k kriznar k je sel do indije
<idioterna> indije ne maram
<idioterna> sm su do mongolije, sam ne z biciklom
<idioterna> bi blo predrago
<yan6> :)
<yan6> te je kej ozulil ko si sel po celi evropi
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> zakaj bi me ozull
<yan6> jah
<yan6> k si cel dan na zicu gor
<idioterna> ja sej ti si pa cel dan u avtu
<yan6> tm nc ne drgnem
<idioterna> aja ti misls da kolesarji sedijo na zicu
<idioterna> a common misconception
<yan6> hm ?
<idioterna> zic je sam za vsake tolk se mal naslont
<yan6> pol levitiras
<idioterna> ne, poganjas
<idioterna> s suni sva sla do enschede
<yan6> mene bi hit ozulil
<idioterna> pa pol enkrat drugic do lejre
<idioterna> oboje je bil zlo nice trip
<yan6> zgleda mas majhno rit al pa dober zic
<yan6> jst nimam kolesarskih hlac in sem hit ozuljen
<yan6> en mi je razlagal, da je sel veckrat po evropi kolesart
<yan6> mora bit kr izkusnja, dost vidis
<yan6> z avtoceste se ne vidi nic
<idioterna> vid se vetrnice
<yan6> tist pa k so tok velke
<idioterna> drugac je nemcija ful boring
<idioterna> od zore do mraka skos isto
<idioterna> ampak nardis pa 300km na dan
<yan6> v nemciji lepo tece promet po avtocestah drugace
<yan6> uf
<yan6> 300 na dan, to je ogromno
<yan6> tok jst z avtom nardim
<idioterna> ja po tistih hribckih ni neki zlo posebnga
<yan6> no tja do 600-700 grem z avtom ponavad
<idioterna> 14 ur je dan, povprecna je 30
<idioterna> mal jes vmes
<idioterna> 30 je uresnic kr lagano
<idioterna> ce ornk poganjas gre tm 37-40
<yan6> pa spala sta kr ob cesti v sotoru
<idioterna> v spalkah
<idioterna> nc nisva mela sotora
<yan6> sploh pa vsa cast zenski, da je zmogla tak napor
<idioterna> mislm nisva ga postavlala
<idioterna> razn na cilju
<idioterna> k sva mal pocivala
<idioterna> pa sej to ni napor
<idioterna> to vsi mislnjo da je nevemkasn napor
<idioterna> easy living je to
<idioterna> as free as you get
<yan6> ja mors kr vadit skoz leto
<yan6> da mas kondicijo
<yan6> predno gres tok delec
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni_po_snegu.jpg
<idioterna> dzabe je to nam k se ne drenamo z avti povsod
<yan6> ti bi mogu na nizozemskem zivet
<idioterna> nah, tam ni nobenga adrenalina v kolesarjenju
<idioterna> boring
<yan6> tam so malo bolj urejene kolesarske poti
<idioterna> ja pa kr prednost mas in clo upostevajo jo
<yan6> ja
<yan6> mene so spodili dol policaji z kolesarske
<yan6> ko sem jo preckal
<yan6> oz hodil nekaj casa po njej
<idioterna> bloody tourist.
<yan6> ja
<idioterna> oni se vozjo s kolesi tko k mi z avti
<idioterna> nimajo kolesarskih za zabavo
<idioterna> ampak za u sluzbo.
<idioterna> pa stacuno
<yan6> ja koles je tam res na pretek
<lynxlynxlynx> pa taki fajn zici
<yan6> mislim, drzava za zivljenje ni napacna
<yan6> dost strpni so
<yan6> ena boljsih demokracij znotraj EU
<yan6> tudi precej liberalna politika glede ITja
<yan6> sploh pa znajo vsi perfektno anglesko
<yan6> tko da ni problema ce ne govoris nizozemsko
<yan6> jst sem se malo zgubil, nisem nasel do avta, edin kar sem se spomnil je bil hash muzej, pa sem jih par vprasal za navigacijo, ko so slisali "hash" so sli kar naprej
<CrazyLemon> verjetno so si mislili <idioterna> bloody tourist.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yan6> ja
<yan6> tocno to
<yan6> no pol so me le usmerili
<yan6> od tam sem pa nasel
<yan6> tok je teh kanalov v AMSu, da se hit zgubis
<lynxlynxlynx> nizozemci Å¡e sami sebe ne marajo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa čista ravnina :(
<lynxlynxlynx> sem razmišljal da bi šel na eno konferenco v bruselj in da se ne bi zastonj fural še mal na dopust, pa belgija ni dost boljš
<lynxlynxlynx> šmarna je višja od njihovega najvišjega, tolk o ardenih
<zdobersek> ja, sam smarna je ze na ~300vm
<zdobersek> vznozje
<yan6> yang: na fosedm si hotel it ?
<yan6> fosdem
<yan6> lynxlynxlynx: <-
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: dz0ny_
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: help me out brotha
<lynxlynxlynx> to tud enkrat, ampak to je začetek leta, a ni?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne mara naju več
<CrazyLemon> zihr igra doto2
<yan6> lynxlynxlynx: ja februarja je, k je mraz tm
<yan6> lynxlynxlynx: ponavad vedno sneg
<lynxlynxlynx> še bolj žalostno
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: z arch se igram, sistem ni v stanju da bi bilo karkoli playable
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, tam je najbrž zanič sneg, ampak itak si noter
<yan6> lynxlynxlynx: pa easyjet pelje v cist en drug kraj, ceprav ga oglasujejo kot bruselj, charleroi airport
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ just install ubuntu pa gremo Å¡pilat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yan6> lahk vids na mapi da je ta charleroi kakih 80 km stran
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, znan kraj
<lynxlynxlynx> če bom šel na fossdem, bom raje poskusil najt družbo, pa gremo z avtom
<yan6> jst sem mislu it letos, pol k sem pogruntal kje je to, pa kok bi me kostal pol taxi ponoc iz avtobusne postaje v brusli sem storniral
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa se probal uštulit zraven bosancem, majo ful poceni bus za gor
<yan6> easyjet je poceni
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk poceni?
<yan6> jst sem dal enih nevem 50-100 eur povratna s taxami
<yan6> sam mors zgodaj rezervirat
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej, z avtom je 174 po viamichelin
<lynxlynxlynx> gresta dva, pa je že ceneje
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg avtonomije
<yan6> ja sam je dolga
<dz0ny_> .ubuntu Android-ril
<yan6> 1200 km
<dz0ny_> ping
<yan6> skor ne mors v enmu dnevu tok narest
<dz0ny_> grrr
<lynxlynxlynx> če je več ljudi, se vozniki lahko menjajo
<yan6> ce po omejitvah peljes
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pong
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kampiraš enkrat vmes
<yan6> pozimi kampirat
<yan6> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a Å¡e nisi?
<yan6> ne hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> sem spal v avtu na Å¡vedskem pozimi, letos spomladi pe Å¡e na islandiji
<lynxlynxlynx> rabiš spalko kot poleti, to je pa to; avto je fajn izolacija
<yan6> lahk se zadusis, ce ga mas zadihtanga
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<CrazyLemon> not really :D če bi avto bil fajn izolacija se ne bi tako hitro segrel
<CrazyLemon> +na soncu
<yan6> sploh ce strirje dihate tist kubik zraka
<lynxlynxlynx> blo nas je 5, ampak je bil kombič
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: napram zunaj je super
<dz0ny_> .ubuntu Android-ril
<yan6> ne jst sem mel marriota rezerviranga pa karto za avion pa sem storniral vse
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the Android-ril (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx če ni druge izbire - je super ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi če imaš prižgan avto cca. par  ur.. ne pokuriš toliko bencina
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da si ti bl ekološko naravnan in raje spiš na mrzlem :D
<lynxlynxlynx> motor je bil ugasnjen, brezveze
<yan6> lynxlynxlynx: vec imas od konference ce streamcast gledas
<lynxlynxlynx> če te samo to zanima
<yan6> resda ne mors navezat stikov tam z drugimi
<lynxlynxlynx> razni bof-e in podobno zamudiš
<yan6> to je poanta da se dobis s kom
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa celo ti kaj predstaviš
<yan6> sam cajt je res neumen, sredi zime, pa hotel moj je bil tko enih 5km od fosdem lokacije
<dz0ny_> america http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2013/08/is-the-fourth-amendment-now-illegal.html
<Seniorita> Is the Fourth Amendment Now Illegal?
<Seniorita> »In my view the fourth amendment is routinely being violated by the federal government. But is the fourth amendment, in particular the right to be secure in one’s papers, now illegal? Maybe. Violations of the fourth amendment by the federal«
<lynxlynxlynx> baje majo odličen javni prevoz
<yan6> je pa ena boljsih konferenc
<yan6> v evropi
<lynxlynxlynx> in če ni lih slabih snežnih razmer, je tistih 5km zjutri na biciklu lih prov za se zbudit
<yan6> eh vi biciklisti
<yan6> nc grem jst
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<yan6> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni ga.
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: !
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ignorira naju
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ignorira tebe..meni je odgovoril
<zdobersek> .sporoči dz0ny_ halo halo? me slisis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne moti ga..rihta arch
<dz0ny_> no l4d2 for me
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> zdej sem prek hostspota povezan :P
 * CrazyLemon prebral "no lsd for me"
<dz0ny_> hotspota
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 21.6°C @09.08.2013 20:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 24.44°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:55:38, Sončni zahod: 20:18:47
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24.7°C @09.08.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 21.78°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:54:49, Sončni zahod: 20:19:50
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 28.1°C @09.08.2013 21:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 25.77°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:59:10, Sončni zahod: 20:21:49
<CrazyLemon> mhm..
<dz0ny_> ste mel kaj dežja
<CrazyLemon> v kopru naj bi bila manjša ploha zjutraj.. tu pri meni pa je bilo cca. 5 kapljic na m²
<CrazyLemon> naj bi okrog polnoči padalo
<dz0ny_> pr nas je sam neki pršilo pa pihalo
<dz0ny_> obama o snowdnu http://www.nbcnews.com/id/51266179/?h=349&w=600&e=11&i=http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/MSNBC/Components/Video/Live/JPEGs/live-video-teaser-1920x1080.vembedlarge456.jpg live
<zdobersek> banda.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ima čas za obamo..nima pa časa za lsd :/
<zdobersek> antidrogeras!
<dz0ny_> ja lahko poslušam pa še kaj drugega delam no
<zdobersek> konzumiras lsd mogoce?
<idioterna> js znam nizozemsko
<idioterna> LET OP DREMPELS
<CrazyLemon> js tudi
<zdobersek> ln.
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..youtube ima sedaj loading bar ko se premikaš med videi
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-10
<yan6> Dobro jutro !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40584/#p40584
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> zdobersek, eloooow!
<dz0ny> dan
<CrazyLemon> pof.. turisti
<dz0ny> kaj jih ni :P?
<dz0ny> aja jih je preveč :)
<CrazyLemon> zapirajo predor dekani koliko jih je :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da čeprav jih je ogromno sem samo 20min potreboval do doma :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a od doma si Å¡el? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 as nora
<CrazyLemon> sam predstavljal sem si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej se mi je zdel čudno :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj ti men nek povej....a ti maš amis'
<sasa84> amis
<yan6> sasa84: CrazyLemon [8FVxPRuptr@BSN-77-143-220.static.dsl.siol.net]
<sasa84> hvala yan6 :) enkrat je nekdo nek o amisu govoru, pa sem misnla, da je bil CrazyLemon ...sej veš, k je tak bl gobčen
<yan6> ;)
<sasa84> kok se temu reče...trollo? :P
<yan6> ni bistvenih razlik pri tehnologiji ki jo isces
<yan6> jst sem mel AMIS IPTV pa je bolj za en kurc delalo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sem imel amis..samo internet
<CrazyLemon> dela tako kot dela siol
<sasa84> kul :P
<CrazyLemon> ko ne dela pa čakaš da oni posredujejo naprej siolu napako
<sasa84> ojoj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tko da preveri a je amisova centrala v vaši vukojebini ali ne :>
<sasa84> to bi blo za LJ...ne našo vukojebino :P
<sasa84> sicr pa je tud lj ena vuko...
<CrazyLemon> no..če je center LJ je tam tudi amis optika
 * sasa84 zakašlja
<CrazyLemon> en del
<sasa84> sem gledala...pa tam ni optike
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a je centrala?
<yan6> si pogledala se druge ponudnike optike ?
<CrazyLemon> optika je dražja kot xDSL če naročaš trio paket
<LorD_DDooM> Praktično cel center Lj je brez optike, razen većjih blokov :/
<yan6> V centru je vecinoma povsod optika
<yan6> kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yan6> ja sej v centru LJ ni his clovek, par vil samo
<LorD_DDooM> nope, od resljeve do aškerčeve recimo ni optike
<sasa84> optika pride mal dražja...
<yan6> optika je bistveno cenejsa od DSLja sasa
<sasa84> jst bi sam tok, d je net...mi je pa vseen al je 4/1 al 10/10
<CrazyLemon> yan6 če naročaš SAMO internet
<sasa84> ok, pa tv in fon
<CrazyLemon> če naročaš paket pa je dražja
<yan6> ah
<yan6> sem sasi rekel naj si sama ustvari svoj paket, pa pravi da ni opcija
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a se boš preselila k je...? :>
<sasa84> yan6, k to ni zame... jsr rabm, d bodo stvari simpl...d sam pržgejo pa dela
<CrazyLemon> s/k/h
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :P
<sasa84> pa tko k gledam...če ni mogoče najbolš siol
<CrazyLemon> siol se splača če vsako leto vzameš amzs :)
<sasa84> najbl hitr bodo zrihtal verjetno. net je sicer 4/1 (amis ma do 10), pa programov majo 90 na tv, amis pa 40 al 60
<CrazyLemon> in te pride 39€/leto popust pri siolu
<sasa84> jst mam zase kr siol...se mi zdi, d je najbl zihr za našo vuko*
<yan6> sasa84: del spektra IPTVja prihaja preko pasovne sirine, verjetno majo posebej stream locen od dejanskega bandwidtha, ki ga zakupis
<yan6> to se pozanimaj
<sasa84> yan6, dej povej po domače :P
<yan6> to pomeni, da ti bo net pocasnej delal medtem ko bos gledala IPTV
<CrazyLemon> ni se kaj pozanimat.. tako siol kot amis imajo DO določene hitrosti..torej oni ti te hitrosti ne garantirajo.. in to hitrost dosežeš (če jo) samo ko je tv ugasnjen
<yan6> razen ce imajo to storitev loceno
<dz0ny> dsl ni nič ločeno maš 10MB/s in to je to pol samo z qos razdelijo kdo kaj dobi
<dz0ny> iptv multicast al pa internet
<CrazyLemon> or both :D
<sasa84> yan6,  za pošto gledat pa kej pobrklat...je vseen al je 4/1 al pa 10/10
<yan6> pol vzemi kar je ceneje
<sasa84> pa za enga k je glavn to, d je net, d pač prebere pošto itd
<yan6> vec od 1/1 prakticno ne potrebujes, ce ravno ne vleces torentov
<sasa84> siol osnovni paket je 32,90€... do 4mb, 90 programov...
<sasa84> od amisa najcenej je 36€...pa ma do 10mb pa 40 programov
<yan6> se T2 poglej
<sasa84> t2 je 32,99€...do 10mb pa ušiva programska shema
<sasa84> kaj rabš tv celje :P
<sasa84> sorči zdobersek
<sasa84> :$
<yan6> seveda, da bo lahko gledal prenose balinarskh tekem
<yan6> TV Celje ?
<sasa84> pol je pa odvisn od routerja...če slabo lovi je vseen drek al je 10/10 al 4/1
<yan6> aja pa se to Sasa, za vsak HDTV kanal se DODATNO doplaca
<yan6> tko da lahk ze sam za Discoverije razne zmeces se dodatnih 20 eur
<yan6> nic, lep vikend !
<CrazyLemon> pri 4/1 ni HD programov :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Novi bančni trojanec za Linux v divjini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40585/#p40585
<Sky[x]> http://www.publishwall.si/la%C5%A1%C4%8Dan/post/82598
<Seniorita> PublishWall
<yang> idioterna: a pijes vino ? zdaj lahko zacnes http://www.vinilunardelli.com/index.php?lnng=it&cat=000468&cat2=000470
<Seniorita> Vini Lunardelli
<idioterna> ne pijem alkohola
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40586/#p40586
<yang> http://www.clickorlando.com/lifestyle/technology/More-than-100-000-want-to-go-to-Mars/-/2242398/21404096/-/vmqh3az/-/index.html
<Seniorita> More than 100,000 want to go to Mars | Technology - Home
<Seniorita> »More than 100,000 people are eager to make themselves at home on another planet. They've applied for a one-way trip to Mars, hoping to be chosen to spend the rest of their lives on uncharted...«
<CrazyLemon> mm sacherica
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> CrazyLemon: echt saherco lahko narocis z hotela na dunaju po posti
<yang> ker je en sam cuker je kr obstojna
<yang> pa niti ne pretiravajo s cenami
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj bi čakal toliko časa če pa mama dela tudi v slaščičarni :)
<yang> aja
<yang> jah ampak ni po isti recepturi :)
<yang> uni majo najverjetneje skriti recept
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ni.. je pa tudi ta zelo dobra :>
<yang> to pa verjamem
<yang> se dobro da moja mama ne dela v slascicarni, bi imel 200 kil
<yang> jst sem jo narocil za prijateljico enkrat ko je imela okroglo obletnico
<yang> uno pravo z dunaja po posti
<yang> mal je prisla obtolcena, ampak vseeno se jo je dalo lepo razrezati
<sasa84> yang, moja je tud iz tazga foha kt od CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
<yang> same sladke zenske
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mlinotest ima boljše sacherice kot žito!
<CrazyLemon> in ya face!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> pffff
<sasa84> wtf je mlinotest?
<CrazyLemon> wtf je žito..razn očitnega :p
<yang> drgac pa niso slabe zahaarce tut v zvezdi v lj
<CrazyLemon> js bi sam probal eno tistih dobnikovih tort
<yang> edino malo majhne so (je treba sparat)
<CrazyLemon> baje so fenomenalne
<yang> a to tale dobnik v siski
<yang> nevem ce istega misliva
<yang> tm pri casa del papa
<yang> sej nevem a je un dobnik al kaj je
<yang> tam so baje dobre tut
<CrazyLemon> pri maximarketu je
<lynxlynx> tm na križišču s topniški?
<lynxlynx> uno je drugo
<lynxlynx> neki na m semizdi
<yang> topniska ni v siski clovek
<lynxlynx> njeno nadaljevanje v isti liniji
<yang> od drenikove naprej
<yang> ne ti bom tocn povedu kje je ta slascicarna
<lynxlynx> mihalek
<lynxlynx> pri ozs
<lynxlynx> stara cerkev
<yang> ce napises slasiscarna v gogole maps, mas enga muslimana v LJ pa enga drucga muslimana v kopru
<yang> aja sej se sploh ne rece tistmu placu vec casa del papa
<yang> zdej ma nek drug ime
<yang> verjetno je step trade celovvska 56
<yang> tm nekje
<yang> Slascicarna Mihalek
<yang> se rece
<idioterna> mihalek je mal
<yang> ja prav si napisal
<idioterna> predrag.
<yang> drag je ampak ima odlicne torte
<idioterna> mhm pa veganske ma
<yang> ja
<yang> sej jst sem samo enkrat kupil k je tolk drag, pa so mi eno senkal, ravno pred zaprtjem
<yang> pol mas tut slasiccarno galerija grad v rozni tam so tut ok
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> tam sm octo cake narocu
<yang> ostale so pa vec al manj zaprli, v centru itak dominira zvezda
<yang> neka je se tm zravn macka, siptarska ena, verjetno je ok, nisem se bil
<yang> ce ne drugega za kaksno baklavo
<yang> soseda mi vcas prnese baklavo, ona res dobro nardi
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/octocake.jpg
<idioterna> awesome je blo
<yang> ja
<yang> dobra je visnjeva pri gradu
<yang> no vse v bistvu
<idioterna> ta je bl cokolanda
<yang> ne mors falit pri tortah hehe
<idioterna> cokoladna
<idioterna> ampak ni bla ful sladka
<idioterna> mislm nice je bla no
<idioterna> moist.
<idioterna> delicious
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI
<Seniorita> Portal - 'Still Alive' - YouTube
<Seniorita> »'Still Alive' from at the end of Portal during the credits. 'Still Alive' by Jonathan Coulton: http://www.jonathancoulton.com and sung by Ellen McLain (GLaDO...«
<yang> ja vcas so mel (verjetn) se zdej tamale pr gradu, sem dostkrat sel iskat, tko za ene 4 kosov
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> grem komarnike zapret
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> idioterna: kaj se kej dogaja na metelkovi danes zvecer
<yang> delavsko punkerska univerza res obstaja
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> valda
<idioterna> kje pa misls da se folk pogovarja o pomembnih dilemah
<yang> niso glih up to date z blogom
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> bojijo se interneta
<idioterna> for the same reasons as you
<j4b0> se prav ce rabm torte grem v Zvezdo al pa Slascicarna Mihalek ?
<yang> j4b0: ce pa rabis poceni torte pa kr v leclerc
<yang> lacen sem ratal
<j4b0> yang: zagovor diplome tko da bi odlicno torto
<yang> aha
<idioterna> leklerk ma odlicne torte
<idioterna> enkrat sva s suni nardila eksperiment
<idioterna> in sva vsak eno pojedla
<idioterna> nisva bruhala.
<j4b0> se prav so dobre niso pa odlicne ?
<yang> hm
<yang> ne vem no, meni so super iz leclerca
<j4b0> hm
<j4b0> vredu bom sel vse pogledat in bomo vidl sproti
<yang> niso ravno tako dobre kot v prov slascicarnah pri privatnikiih, ampak so velke in poceni, srednja kakovost
<yang> pa sveze so
<yang> ker jih sproti pecejo v leclercu
<idioterna> ja niso nc posebnga no
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> vid se da so "mass produced"
<idioterna> ampak za pojest so super, nc ni narobe z njimi
<idioterna> tko k mercator pivo i guess
<idioterna> ce to sploh obstaja
<j4b0> obstaja
<yang> ja no, da bi prov po torto samo sel v leclerk 2 kosa, je mal uberkill, vzames kaksno za zraven to pa ja
<yang> men je leclerc malo dalec
<yang> redko grem tja, ce nimam velkega nakupa
<yang> tehniko majo tut kr ugodno
<j4b0> v rudnik center tam je leclerc ane ?
<yang> ja
<yang> sosed jih je pekel vcasih
<yang> tm
<yang> dveh slasicarn pa ni vec Ulla v Crnucah pa Kresnica v Kosezah
<yang> Tm v Kresnici so blli bolani na dnar, doplacat si mogu ce so ti jo zapakirali
<j4b0> aja
<yang> Pa baje da je bla sefica mal funknjena od dveh kelnerjev sem isto slisu
<yang> skoz so mel polno
<j4b0> kakšna pa ti je torta ljubljana ?
<yang> to pa nevem
<yang> na WC recimo nisi smel v kresnici, ce si bil gost v slascicarni, zraven je bla se gostilna, edin uni so smel recimo na WC
<yang> pa take finte
<j4b0> kr neki
<yang> tut neke fore so ble s sladoledom
<yang> v kornetu je bla ena cena kepice, za plasticno salcko pa doplacilo
<yang> stranke so se vedno vsajale na kelnerje pol
<yang> da so bli ze vsega pojasnjevanja siti
<yang> ej idioterna kako ti vse te svoje slike najdes v arhivu hehe
<idioterna> fotografski spomin mam
<yang> hehe
<yang> jst jih mam od 1000-9999
<yang> nikol ne vem kje je
<idioterna> aja ne sej pac
<idioterna> the way brain works
<idioterna> si vcasih narobe zapomnim
<yang> ne vem sej profesionalni fotografi morjo met tut nek register, da vejo kje najdt
<idioterna> ampak ponavad se da sklepat kako sm si narobe zapomnu
<idioterna> in pol pal levodesno
<idioterna> ja tok pridn nism da bi jih tagal
<yang> recimo sem vidu kaksen arhiv ma Arne, celo sobo teh fotografij, brez registra bi tezko kaj nasel
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> js mam samo 1.8 tera fotk
<yang> no racunaj ce dnevno slikas po 100 fotk par desetletij, kolk se tega naabere
<idioterna> plus drobiz k je encrypted ker si ljudje na fotkah ne zelijo da bi se znasle v javnosti :)
<yang> ja
<yang> no sej mora bit kaksen tagging software za to
<yang> za kaksne mac-e
<yang> vecina jih ma mac-e za lightroom
<idioterna> lightroom je isti na vseh platformah
<yang> pa jih pred objavo mmalo popravljajo
<idioterna> ja, to je normalno
<idioterna> postprod pac
<idioterna> sej tut ce na film slikas to pocnes
<idioterna> sam da je vec dela
<idioterna> namakat papir
<yang> nek prov graficni studio ma posebi cloveka za to, ce si freelance, pa se mors sam tehnike korektur naucit
<yang> dolocene ljudi tako lepo polepsajo, pr heleni blagne nikol ne vem ali je stara 25 ali 30
<idioterna> to se je easy naucit ampak
<idioterna> take fotke so dejansko grde
<idioterna> grozne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: akcija?
<idioterna> klinac je k na netu ne dobis fotk od teh znanih fotografov
<idioterna> hocm polinkat pa ni
<yang> hm
<yang> copyright so vecinoma
<idioterna> ja sej loh je fair use low res thumb
<idioterna> sam da se vid
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dvomim da je đoni zrihtu arch
<dz0ny> jeje :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sori zmatran
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sej CrazyLemon je tud.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not really!
<CrazyLemon> na cesti od Å marij proti MP Dragonja (1 uro in pol pri izstopu
<CrazyLemon> ob desetih zvečer
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Do You Think The Ubuntu Edge Campaign Will Reach Its Goal? [Poll]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QNSvcmP32_w/do-you-think-ubuntu-edge-will-succeed
<Sky[x]> lp
<lurker69> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2013/080213-black-hat-elliptical-curve-cryptography-272476.html
<Seniorita> Black Hat: Elliptic curve cryptography coming as smarter algorithms threaten RSA - Network World
<Seniorita> »Rapid advances in math techniques signal the eventual demise of the currently standard crypto systems«
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-11
<dz0ny> Luna released http://elementaryos.org/
<Seniorita> Home | elementary OS
<lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzVCrSrZIX8
<Seniorita> Theory and Practice of Cryptography - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Google Tech Talks November, 28 2007 Topics include: Introduction to Modern Cryptography, Using Cryptography in Practice and at Google, Proofs of Security and...«
<lurker69> eh narobe
<lurker69> http://www.blackout-os.com/
<Seniorita> - BlackOut Linux -
<lurker69> ^ka bo kej tole?
<lurker69> čeprav če sem pošten  nek hud filmček predenj objavijo karkoli drugega na uradni strani ne obeta ravno veliko
<dz0ny> sploh kjer glavni akterji tolčejo po tipkovnici :P
<dz0ny> tole bl zgleda kot kak shortfilm
<dz0ny> kot pa distribucija
<dz0ny> oh fuj symtec ma prste vmes
<dz0ny> to bo bl adware with more spyware
<yang> Kaksen Robbie Williams fan ?
<idioterna> more like robbie basho
<yang> http://priporocajo.com/snore/3432/?utm_source=Sitescout&utm_medium=&utm_term=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=000-PRO-SI-SnoreClip-D&ad_position=display&product_group=health
<Seniorita> Snore Free Nose Clip
<Seniorita> »Snore Free Nose Clip«
<yang> hehe
<yang> Kako se Lionel Messi, Princ Harry in Nicholas Cage borijo proti tegobam s smrcanjem ?
<yang> 30 EUR, nabavna cena pa je verjetno 10 centov
<yang> Mors met samo zensko, ki tut smrci pa sploh ne rabis tega
<dhbiker> lol wth
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the great gatsby
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tvoja breza sucks donkey balls :)
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb the great gatsby
<Seniorita> The Great Gatsby (2013) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1343092/
<yang> uh tega gatsbyja morm dobit
<dz0ny> .imdb the great gatsby
<breza> The Great Gatsby (2013) - 7.5(✋ 80,744) (RT 49) http://imdb.com/title/tt1343092
<breza> A Midwestern war veteran finds himself drawn to the past and lifestyle of his millionaire neighbor.
<dz0ny> .film the great gatsby
<breza> The Great Gatsby (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhxqUxrC6KE?fs=1&hl=en_US Leonardo Dicaprio, Tobey Maguire, and Carey Mulligan star while Baz Luhrman wil direct an adaptation of F. Scott Fitzgerald's Long Island-set novel, where Midwesterner Nick Carraway is lured into the lavish world of his neighbor, Jay Gatsby.
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/gallery/f88SKbc
<Seniorita> Titanic/Gatsby Crossover - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/554961_620141581385251_2114917287_n.jpg
<zdobersek> GET GATSBY!
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/ILdCvDR.gif
<zdobersek> idioterna on a normal day
<idioterna> but i don't get stuck.
<idioterna> if you're peter you have nothing to worry about
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/op1sDZw.jpg
<zdobersek> I am Peter. I am church-free.
<yang> zdobersek: tistemu bi se reklo "London pancake"
<yang> fora vecine kolesarjev je, da ne poznajo prometnih predpisov
<CrazyLemon> joj yang ..not again
<yang> ne vedo, kje in kdaj imajo prednost, vozijo se v kontra smer in vse zivo jim pade na pamet nekaterim
<yang> dobro morda res ne vecine kolesarjev, nek odstotek pac, tisti ki ne vozijo avta oz. motorja
<CrazyLemon> torej samo mladoletni? :)=
<yang> ne
<yang> tudi kaksni starejsi se najdejo
<yang> jih poznam ene par ki nimajo izpita za avto
<yang> pa so mojih let
<yang> pa tej mopedisti so se bolj nevarni
<yang> tukaj v naselju pri nas je pes cona
<yang> pa gonijo te mopede
<yang> do konca
<yang> pride otrok ali pes, ni sans da zbremza
<yang> tudi ene parkrat se mi je kolesar navil okol fleksija, enkrat celo padel in mene okrivil
<yang> ce bi poznali znake, bi vedeli da se ne smejo vozit
<yang> mene v osnovi ne motijo, ampak letijo opzke s koles dol, ce imas psa
<yang> enkrat je neka zenska celo sceno naredila in rekla, da me bo tozila in ne vem kaj vse, k sreci se ni poskodovala, ampak potem sem ji rekel, da je pes cona in da ima znak, in je sla res preverit
<yang> pac ni znala kolesa vozit, bog pomagaj
<yang> da ne govorim da se na pes coni znajdejo dirkaci z mopedi, motorji in celo avtomobili ali tovornjaki
<idioterna> yang: js poznam popolnoma vse predpise ki jih redno krsim
<yang> no potem pac krivdo pripisi sebi
<yang> ce jih ne upostevas
<idioterna> kaksno krivdo?
<idioterna> krivdo za kaj?
<yang> ja ce bos kdaj krsil predpis in te bo kdo nabasal na havbo
<idioterna> you misunderstand.
<idioterna> na havbo te nabasejo ce upostevas predpise
<idioterna> ne obratno
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> kaj zdej miškice ;)
<yang> recimo ce mas ti 60 na uro po kontra smeri kolesarske, je majhna verjetnost da te avtomobilist opazi pri zavijanju
<idioterna> ja in?
 * sasa84 pihne zdobersek v uho
<idioterna> ce mas v pravo smer je pa drugac al kaj?
<idioterna> ne me smejat no
<yang> ja jst bok vedno gledam, ne gledajo pa si tega
<yang> spredaj pa tezko vidis, ce ti kontra pripelje
<idioterna> to sploh ni res
<yang> sicer gledas ze pred zavijanjem
<yang> ampak lahko ga spregledas
<idioterna> ne le, da ne mores vedet ali je kolesarska dvosmerna ali ne
<idioterna> in ze zato moras v obe smeri gledat
<yang> hm
<yang> kje pa so dvosmerne v lj
<idioterna> tudi sicer lahko pritece pesec ali pa resevalno vozilo
<idioterna> kako kje
<idioterna> prakticno povsod jih je polno
<yang> po dunajski je enosmerna
<idioterna> ob obvoznci je pa dvosmerna
<idioterna> cez vojkovo.
<idioterna> cez dunajsko.
<yang> tam pa je ja
<idioterna> cez verovskovo
<idioterna> cez litostrojsko je pa itak cel hud trap
<idioterna> k mas prednost, ampak avtomobilisti tega ne vejo.
<yang> litosrojska je bedasta celo za avte
<idioterna> kako celo
<yang> ker vsi vozijo vstric, s tem da je v bistvu samo en pas
<idioterna> _najprej_ mora bit bedasta za avte, potem pa dobra za bicikle.
<idioterna> ker ce cesta ni bedasta za avtomobile, vozniki vozijo prehitro.
<yang> ves da se nardita dva pasova po litostrojski, ceprav ni talnih markacij ?
<idioterna> vem, mi gre na jetra, k je tok tesno da komi zvozm med njimi pr 30+
<idioterna> sam dren delajo te avtomobilisti zagamani
<idioterna> ce bi sli z bicikli bi jih tam loh slo 10 vstric, pa bi se ostal plac da jih prehitim
<yang> recimo ce bi jaz vozil vstric, pa nekoga recimo prehitim, pa bi on takrat zavil na mojo stran, sem jaz kriv, ker bi v bistvu za njim moral voziti
<idioterna> ja sej se skos neki zaletavate
<yang> no
<yang> ampak ti si itak kriv ce vozis po cesti, tam kjer je poleg kolesrska. Ce si ti prehiter s kolesom je to tvoj problem, po pravilih ne smes voziti vec kot 25 se mi zdi ? (Jaz bi bil pa odskodninsko odgovoren, saj vem...)
<idioterna> neumnost
<idioterna> omejitev hitrosti za kolesarje ne obstaja.
<yang> seveda obstaja
<yang> za vsako "vozilo" je definirana hitrost
<idioterna> ne.
<CrazyLemon> je obstajala.. ne obstaja več
<yang> recimo za kolo s pomoznim motorjem ne potrebujes nobenega izpita, venddar vcasih nisi smel biti hitrejsi od 25
<idioterna> ze od leta 2004 ni nobene omejitve hitrosti za kolesarje
<idioterna> ne, samo motor ti ne sme omogocat razvit visje hitrosti
<idioterna> ce s pedali gonis 130 je ok
<yang> a tko
<yang> ja sam na kolerski ne smes it 130
<idioterna> ja, lahko gres
<yang> ne vem no
<yang> ni logike
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi blo logike?
<idioterna> kolesar gre lahko tako hitro, kot zmore.
<yang> to je kot da bi rekel
<idioterna> nobenega razloga ni, da bi ga omejeval
<yang> da gre avto lahko tako hitro kot zmore
<idioterna> ja, ce je na pedala, potem to drzi
<yang> daj kje pise ta zakon
<yang> da pogledam
<idioterna> zprcp-1
<idioterna> je trenutno veljaven zakon
<yang> (1) V območjih za pešce je dovoljen tudi promet uporabnikov posebnih prevoznih sredstev in kolesarjev oziroma kolesark (v nadaljnjem besedilu: kolesarjev), vendar le tako, da ne ogrožajo pešcev.
<yang> (3) Z globo 160 eurov se kaznuje za prekršek voznik, ki v območju za pešce ravna v nasprotju z določbo prvega ali drugega odstavka tega člena.
<yang> ce ti priletis 130
<yang> ogrozas pesce
<idioterna> abejzno
<yang> pa ok 130 ne mors iz ampak 60 pa lahko
<zdobersek> 60? sheesh
<zdobersek> 80 or nothing
<idioterna> kje vids ti omejitev hitrosti?
<idioterna> loh mas spredi balo sena
<idioterna> pa gres 200
<idioterna> pa nobenga ne ogrozas
<idioterna> k je seno mehko.
<yang> ne najdem zakona o kolesarski stezi
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> a bom res mogu js
<yang> aha
<yang> cak najdu
<yang> 93. člen
<yang> 1) Vozniki koles morajo voziti po kolesarskem pasu, kolesarski stezi ali kolesarski poti. Kjer teh prometnih površin ni oziroma niso prevozne, smejo voziti ob desnem robu smernega vozišča v smeri vožnje.
<yang> torej po dunajski ne smes po cesti peljat
<idioterna> watch me
<idioterna> dokler avtomobile vozite po kolesarskih, jaz smem vozit povsod
<idioterna> zaradi 4. clena, se razume.
<yang> o hitrossti pa nic ne pise
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> sej smo ti povedal da ze od leta 2004 ta neumnost ne obstaja vec
<idioterna> kako naj pa kolesar sploh ve, kdaj vozi 25?
<yang> jah
<yang> lahko bi recimo imel stevec za brzino
<idioterna> ja, ampak ga nima.
<idioterna> merilnik hitrosti ni predpisana obvezna oprema za kolesa
<yang> tut rolerje so neki na hitrost omejevali
<idioterna> ja, pa pesce tut
<idioterna> 5km/h
<yang> ja
<yang> se prav to ni vec v veljavi ?
<idioterna> in ce hodis 7, tko kot jaz, te zaprejo za 2-5 let
<idioterna> je
<idioterna> ker pri pescih pa merilnik hitrosti je del predpisane obvezne opreme
<idioterna> tako da pesci se lahko drzijo tega
<yang> ?
<yang> a se hecas
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> seveda ne
<yang> to je spet ena bedarija
<idioterna> a ti zunaj hodis brez stevca?
<yang> kaj pa ce teces
<idioterna> wtf? kaj pa ce pride do nesrece?
<idioterna> pa celado moras tut met
<yang> haha
<yang> pa ne kot pesec
<idioterna> ja seveda
<yang> pri kolesarjih pa mislim da ni obvezna samo zazeljena za lastno varnost
<idioterna> vecina pescev ki podleze poskodbam prometnih nesrec je brez celade
<idioterna> tko da je logicno da mora bit celada obvezna
<yang> pa dobr, kje si vidu pesca s celado
<CrazyLemon> logicno
<idioterna> sej z 2014 bo celada tut za voznike in potnike osebnih vozil obvezna
<yang> eh
<yang> svasta
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/sjakokomop/status/366529252641869825
<Seniorita> Twitter / sjakokomop: @policija_si čemu za voznike ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<yang> v avtu mas ze pas, kaj ti pomaga celada
<yang> pa airbag mas
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> vsi k umrejo v prometnih nesrecah so brez celade
<idioterna> ocitno je zlo nevarno bit brez celade
<yang> mah
<yang> ni kle logike
<yang> tebe stisne
<yang> ce se v avtu zabijes
<yang> kaj ti pomaga celada
<idioterna> ja pomaga ti da z glavo ne udaris ob kej
<yang> vcas te morjo zrezat ven
<idioterna> ja sej k te na biciklu stisne med avtobus pa kombi ti tut ne pomaga celada
<idioterna> pa vseen napisejo "ni mel celade"
<yang> ja sam
<yang> ti ce pades z bicikla
<yang> se udaris lahk v glavo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ce pades z avta tut.
<yang> ker veliko jih ima poskodbe
<yang> zaradi udarca ob cestisce, sploh motoristi
<idioterna> no sej mogoce bo pa tut za bicikliste obvezen varnostni pas
 * yang potrka na les, da se mi ni nikol nic zgodilo, ko sem motor brez celade vozil
<yang> t je isto kot
<yang> za motoriste ni predpisana posebna obleka, pa vsak motorist ve, da ce bo padel dol z motorja, pa ne bo mel tiste zadeve iz usnja, si bo kozo postrgal, ni obvezna obleka, je pa priporocljiva
<yang> vcas smo se v kratkih hlacas vozil, nismo tok razmisljal kaj bi blo ce bi padli dol
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> no, pr biciklih ni problema, k biciklisti zlo redko koga ubijejo
<Sky[x]> a bi pri kolesarjih do nv kerga leta obvezna celasa ?
<Sky[x]> a do 15 leta pomoje
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ja do 14.
<Sky[x]> aha
<idioterna> and it's stupid.
<idioterna> nej rajs vozniki avtomobilov mal bl pazjo na kolesarje, bo precej manj mrtvih
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> jst ce bi mel otroka bi mu kupu eno celado k bi mu bla res usec da bi jo cim vec nosu :)
<idioterna> sej nima izbire
<yang> idioterna: jst ze dolga leta vozim avto in nisem nikol nobenga kolesarja zbil pa tut ne parkiram na kolesarskih stezah, 1. ne bom placeval glob 2. ne ignoriram predpisov
<CrazyLemon> tako z vgrajenim ipadom..ta bi mu res bila všeč
<idioterna> yang: kko pa to ves
<idioterna> sej iz avta nc ne vids
<yang> vozna kultura je pa itak slaba pri nas
<idioterna> slisis *thump* in mal gledas kva je to blo
<idioterna> in pol odpeljes naprej
<idioterna> sploh ne ves da si zbil kolesarja
<idioterna> itak mas 355 stopinj mrtvega kota
<yang> Sky[x]: ja sej otroke je potrebno poducit....jst se spomnim, da 10 let nazaj nihce od smucarjev recimo ni nosil celade, zdaj pa jo verjetno celo obvezna oprema, takrat ce bi nosil celado bi se ti vsi smejali, pa dejasnko jo potrebujes, ker ce usekas ob led mas kr rahle pretres lahko
<Sky[x]> jp
<idioterna> celada ne varuje pred nobenim pretresom.
<Sky[x]> sam kako otroka dodatno motivirat da jo bo z veslejem nosu
<Sky[x]> kps mu cim bolj cool celado da mu bo usec an
<idioterna> edina rec ki jo celada zagotavlja je varnost pred ostrimi predmeti
<idioterna> Sky[x]: zakaj bi ga rabu dodatno motivirat?
<idioterna> a noce nosit celade?
<yang> Sky[x]: ja zdej prodajajo modne celade za bicikel ze , tko da zgleda kot klobuk
<Sky[x]> ja ce jo noce nost zato :)
<idioterna> ne vem moja pamza jo oba rada nosta
<yang> idioterna: a ti nosis celado, na bicklu ko gres cez mesto
<idioterna> odvisno
<idioterna> kadar grem 40km/h jo nosim
<idioterna> kadar grem 20 je pa ne
<yang> jst mislim, da je bla napaka da smo vsa leta smucal brez celade
<yang> ampak nismo sploh razmisljal o tem takrat
<idioterna> zakaj napaka?
<yang> sploh mas na smuciscih idiote k gredo smu dol na polno
<idioterna> ja, jaz
<yang> pa je blo ze neki smrtnih ztrev zaradi takih
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak celada tega _ne prepreci_
<yang> malo ublazi odarec
<idioterna> ne, ga ne
<idioterna> varuje lobanjo pred zlomi, nikakor pa ne mozganov pred udarci
<idioterna> in problem na snegu je prakticno vedno premik ali zlom vratnih vretenc ob padcu
<yang> smucar gleda sam naprej, ce si deskar pol gledas naprej in nazaj, oz vijugas
<idioterna> kaj ma to s celado pa ne vem
<yang> hocm rect
<yang> da smukasi spregledajo deskarje
<yang> in so tudi arogantni da kr gredo smuk ne glede na to ce majo koga spredaj
<idioterna> ja
<yang> bi blo bolje da bi smucisce locili na deskarske in smucarske proge, bi blo manj nesrec
<idioterna> taki so k vozniki avtomobilov.
<idioterna> boli jih kurac, sej ne bodo oni najebal.
<idioterna> pac zapeles skoz pesce, jebe se ti, ti ne bos umrl
<idioterna> edin pol mors po tablco pridt
<yang> v prometu ali na smuciscu velja enako pravilo, da moras sebe scitit
<yang> ja sej
<idioterna> ja pol nej se pa zascitjo deskarji
<yang> kaj ti pomaga predpis, ce ga vecina krsi
<idioterna> kva se pa nastavlajo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Enables Phased Updates – But What Are They?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pzbZM4D1Ey0/phased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04
<yang> ne bos sel cez zebro ker mas prednost, ko vidis enga da gre 80 prot tebi
<yang> to je pac taka kultura tukaj
<idioterna> mhm, to da gre 80 je his natural right
<idioterna> sej je v avtu
<idioterna> un k je une dve punce zbil do smrti itak ne bo kaznovan
<yang> ja tko eni vozjo, mislijo da majo prednost, pa sploh ne poznajo pravil
<idioterna> pijan je bil, kar je zelo patriotsko od njega, ker je slovenc
<idioterna> pa alfo je vozu, tko da je mel pravico gont skoz naselje 100
<idioterna> babe neumne pa kr cez prehod
<idioterna> cudn da so sploh prezivele do 19. leta
<yang> ja sej, s cim pa ga naj kaznujejo, nima izpita, ni bil njegov avto, po moznosti neregistriran, nima slzbe in stanovanja, zapor bi bil samo strosek za davkoplacevlce
<idioterna> kako s cim?
<idioterna> komi cakam da dobimo proper islam
<idioterna> takim se lepo oci iztakne pa odreze dlani
<idioterna> po nej se pa vozjo kjer se cjo
<yang> heh
<idioterna> ceprov ko bo islam tega ne bo vec
<idioterna> ker bo alkohol prepovedan
<yang> tiste punce so sle cez verjetno ob zeleni luci, samo so ble v pogovoru ali kot vecina mladih na mobitelu, enmu takmu mobitelistu sem ze resil zivljenje, ker je spregledal avtobus
<idioterna> kasna obscena pozicija
<idioterna> PESCI IMAJO VEDNO IN POVSOD ABSOLUTNO PREDNOST, z edino izjemo cest rezerviranih za motorna vozila
<yang> ja
<idioterna> in naloga voznika je, da ustavi
<idioterna> ne pa pesca da pazi nase
<idioterna> no, razn pr nas, k smo zgleda sami idioti
<yang> majo prednost, samo tudi ne morejo skakati cez prehod kadar je rdeca luc
<idioterna> ja, lahko
<idioterna> in ce to nardis na nizozemskem, ti ustavijo in noben ne hupa
<yang> ce je samofoorizirano krizisce pol ne
<idioterna> te policisti sicer oglobijo, ce te dobijo
<idioterna> ampak povozi te nihce
<idioterna> skozi krizisce itak ne smes vozit hitreje kot tolk da lahko vedno ustavis ce nekdo skoci na cesto
<yang> 14:29 < idioterna> PESCI IMAJO VEDNO IN POVSOD ABSOLUTNO PREDNOST, z edino  izjemo cest rezerviranih za motorna vozila
<yang> 14:29 < yang> ja
<yang> tako je
<yang> kot si napisal
<yang> 14:29 < idioterna> in naloga voznika je, da ustavi
<idioterna> skoda da tega ne ucijo v avtosolah
<yang> ja saj, omejitve so zaradi tega da predvidis in v primernem casu ustavis avto
<yang> lahk ti nekdo skoci na cesto
<yang> sploh v naselju tu pri nas je 40, mas ponoci bedake ki gredo preko 100
<yang> pa muzika
<yang> v avtu
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> takmu se splaca na havbo vrzt lutko za v izlozbo
<yang> starostna omejitev za voznjo avtomobila bi morala biti 21 let, zdaj so jo pa na 16 let spustili, ce mas sovoznika
<yang> ceprav vcas mas tut bedake ki so 40 stari
<idioterna> mislm da nima zveze s starostjo to
<idioterna> jsm pr 16 ze mel GPL
<idioterna> pa nism nobene neumnosti naredu
<yang> ja
<idioterna> izpit za avto sem naredu sele pri 27 letih ker ga prej nisem potreboval
<yang> ampak dejstvo je da po statistiki so najbolj rizicni mladi vozniki s sportnimi avti
<yang> pr motorju je omejitev da do 16 leta ne mors vec k 125ccm vozit
<idioterna> ja, pod 16 nekak res nima smisla da bi lahko
<idioterna> sej 125ccm je ogromn
<yang> pr avtih ta omejitev ni smiselna, ker ze vsak avto k gre 60 na uro je smtrno nevaren
<idioterna> ja sej 125ccm motor je tut
<yang> 125ccm motorji gredo lahk tut cez 200 na uro tisti sportni
<idioterna> tut s ciaotom k ne gre vec k 25 komot ubijes koga
<idioterna> ce se vsaj mal potruds
<yang> so prov proizvajalci delal do konca navite sportne motorje k so meli 125ccm za mlade
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mene to nc ne mot
<yang> alpa 50 ccm, tisti moped od tomosa GT al BT je bil hiter ko strela
<yang> caioti ce niso naviti so znotraj omejitve
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak so tezki 30 kil
<yang> ampak ce koga ruknes
<yang> je nevarno
<idioterna> zanc je ena nora najstnica kr pred mano zahodila na cesto
<yang> saj je mel sosed motor 125ccm ko je bil mulc
<idioterna> k je mela zeleno luc
<yang> je rekel da je do poreca prisel hitreje kot z avtom
<idioterna> ceprov je VIDLA da grem prot njej ful hitr
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to cudn?
<idioterna> sej z motorjem si vedno hitrej kot z avtom
<yang> ja sej
<yang> ampak 125ccm
<idioterna> ja sej to ni mal
<yang> ki ga je vozil ko je mel 15 let
<yang> tok je dirkal da je revmo mel pol k je bil 25
<yang> v kratkih hlacah
<yang> po avtocesti
<yang> jst ne vem kaj to mularijo v solah dandanes ucijo, mi smo v 4. razredu imeli kolesarski izpit in osnove CPPja
<yang> in smo pol dobili kartoncek
<yang> in si ga lahko zataknil v napis od BMX-a
<idioterna> kako kaj
<idioterna> isto kot takrat
<yang> dobil si kartoncek da si uspesen kolesar
<yang> in da si seznanjen s pravili
<idioterna> ja, sej ga mam
<yang> sem videl da to ze v vrtcih ucijo
<yang> ker zadnjic so eni tamali mel ta prvi izpit v koloni se vozit in nakazovati smer, pa je mela ena se une pomozne kolescke
<yang> vrtec ali mala sola
<idioterna> to je cist ok
<idioterna> da jih tko zgodi ucijo
<yang> ja
<idioterna> js tamalo tut ze pelem po prometu
<yang> saj so nas ucili preckati cesto in vse od 1. razreda dalje smo sli sami v mesto
<yang> sploh do moje osnovne sole je blo potrebno iti cez cesto
<yang> vem da to je blo kot sveto pravilo
<idioterna> jsm otroke ze naucu
<yang> ampak niso vsi sosolci znali, kot so jih doma naucili eni bolj drugi manj
<idioterna> da se ne gleda na semafor
<idioterna> ampak kje je kdo in kam hoce
<idioterna> eni k majo une huge bmw suve
<idioterna> so tok brez dnarja da skos sparajo na zmigovcih
<yang> ja
<yang> revezi so
<yang> sploh ne vem kaj tak avto rabis za po lj
<yang> ni prakticen
<idioterna> ja za babe pecat
<yang> sploh so ceste preozke pri nas za to
<yang> sej majo zenske tak avto
<yang> dostkrat jo vidis tam noter pa ma 41 kil
<idioterna> ja ocitno jo je nekdo uspesno upecal
<idioterna> pa se mu ni treba vec vozt s tisto kravo
<idioterna> pa se zdej ona
<yang> tko kot je bil mobitel statusni simbol pred desetletjem je zdaj SUV
<idioterna> to je slabo k se pol escalation dogaja
<yang> sej jst poznam enga, ko si je kupil nov avto in je rekel "mal se grem vozit po mestu"....da se je kazal
<idioterna> js bom mogu liebherr t 282b kupt hcerki za po mestu
<idioterna> da bo varna pred suvi
<yang> se je vozil v krogu s streho dol celo dopoldne, eni so res...trceni
<idioterna> da se bo loh u glasbeno solo pelala
<idioterna> pa na jogo.
<idioterna> sej je ekoloski, tko k prius
<yang> hehe
<yang> to je ta za diamante kopat
<idioterna> vazn da je hibrid
<yang> ma unga kkupi k gre na odpadke "back to the future"
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> mr. fusion
<idioterna> na to loh vsacga predelas
<idioterna> http://bou.si/4c/1376225151489.gif
<yang> fuzija jeje
<idioterna> evo tko reces "fuck you"
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYPDAry-A-s
<Seniorita> Flecha and Hoogerland Car Accident / Crash - 2011 Tour de France Stage 9 - YouTube
<idioterna> boli te.
<Seniorita> »Juan Antonio Flecha gets hit by a French TV car causing him to wreck and sending Johnny Hoogerland flipping into a barbwire fence!!! Unbelievable!!!«
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> sej majo celade sej jim nc ni.
<yang> http://www.accoya.com/projects/project/moses-bridge/
<Seniorita> Moses Bridge, The Netherlands | Accoya – Acetylated Wood
<Seniorita> »Moses Bridge, The Netherlands The West Brabant Water Line is an early 17th century Dutch defensive line that was created by linking cities and villages with«
<idioterna> al so bukovi
<idioterna> zdej z ladjico ne mors mim
<yang> :(
<yang> mogoce ga majo na stojeci vodi
<yang> btw. debconf se je zacel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40587/#p40587
<zdobersek> na najboljsi lokaciji ever
<dz0ny> https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv
<Seniorita> mpv-player/mpv · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mpv - Video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2«
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ping
<dz0ny> ffs
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Ah, at last
<dz0ny> not funny
<zdobersek> oh snap
<dz0ny> ta random funkcija sploh ni random
<zdobersek> pseudo-random?
<dz0ny> mhm :) vj je vse pseudo random
<dz0ny> js*
<zdobersek> http://random.org
<Seniorita> RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service
<Seniorita> »RANDOM.ORG offers true random numbers to anyone on the Internet. The randomness comes from atmospheric noise, which for many purposes is better than the pseudo-random number algorithms typically used in computer programs.«
<dz0ny> komi sedaj so dodal nek cryto.random
<zdobersek> ampak vredu tud za tem stoji Bog
<zdobersek> ... vredu, tud ...
<dz0ny> well ne bi vedu :)
<zdobersek> ti jst povem.
<dz0ny> dokaži
<zdobersek> dokazujejo vsako nedeljo v cerkvah
<zdobersek> ne bom se zdej tle ponavlju
<zdobersek> Biblijo v roke pa ajd
<dz0ny> Misliš sveto pismo :)
<zdobersek> karkoli te bo razsvetlilo.
<dz0ny> grumpy much ?
<zdobersek> I feel trolling today.
<dz0ny> ST je pravi poligon
 * zdobersek odleti tja
<sasa84> o zdoby <3
<zdobersek> zdobbie
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: voulez-vous un caffe?
<sasa84> ej zdobersek, v torek pa bom tam okol tebe bluzla :P
<zdobersek> huhuhu
<sasa84> oooo, oui, oui zdobbie!
<zdobersek> sasa84: pazljivo okoli kolesarjev!
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> no, jaz bom tam prot konjicam Å¡la :P
<yang> mogoce bos kaksnega vidla po avtocesti gonit
<dz0ny> btw 12.10 ali pa 13.04 sta bolj stable kot pa 12.04 https://errors.ubuntu.com/?period=month
<Seniorita> Error reports
<zdobersek> 12.04 je LTS?
<zdobersek> ce je, pol je najbrz vec v uporabi, ergo vec problemov
<dz0ny> graf je normaliziran
<dz0ny> pa serververjev ni
<dz0ny> razen ce mas whoopsie
<zdobersek> normaliziran je na stevilo napak v 12.04
<zdobersek> ne na stevilo napak v 12.04, deljeno z stevilom uporabnikov
<dz0ny> http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=127
<Seniorita> Brian’s Blog » Phasing of Stable Release Updates
<sasa84> jst mam 12.04
<sasa84> smuxi :D
<dz0ny> .sc Blindness (U Gave Me a Life - Huckleberry Remix)
<dz0ny> omg
<zdobersek> breza: NOT THERE
<zdobersek> .yt QI phil jupitus NOT THERE
<zdobersek> .yt QI phil jupitus NOT THERE
<breza> QI XL H15 - Hypnosis, Hallucinations & Hysteria(44 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1ZSqEH0Ji4 ♥1,121 ▶305,067
<dz0ny> lol kaj to gledaš
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZfr2nZmoJc
<Seniorita> Hilarious QI Moment - Phil Jupitus Hates QI - YouTube
<zdobersek> QI
<Seniorita> »Phil Jupitus snaps when he gets told that the sun is not where it seems to be. From QI XL Series H, episode 15 "Hypnosis, Hallucinations & Hysteria".«
<sasa84> smuxi ^^
<zdobersek> ne jebe smuxi sploh :>
<yang> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/story/23101209/religious-family-abandons-us-gets-lost-at-sea
<Seniorita> Religious family abandons US, gets lost at sea
<Seniorita> »A northern Arizona family that was lost at sea for weeks in an ill-fated attempt to leave the U.S. over what they consider government interference in religion will fly back home Sunday.«
<sasa84> zdobersek, vidm ja... smuxi me ne **** :\
<sasa84> lol yang
<sasa84> dej da ne bomo tebe tud rešval tam pr žusterni :P
<idioterna> a hoce kdo vidt kko zgleda venska insuficienca.
<yang> haha
<yang> sasa84: jst bi mel brodolom ze od izole do kopra
<yang> na morje me pa res ni vleklo nikol, so me pa ze parkrat po raznih otokih reseval kot mulca ko sem surfal
<yang> ni se za hecat na morju
<yang> hitr te odnese od obale
<sasa84> uuu, yang je surfal?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> evo ga
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/8xfwvVshJNMwOAhprNiUOZwsh1E.jpg
<idioterna> pa triglav nad njim.
<sasa84> hehe
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja stara slika :)
<idioterna> evo se tle
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/swollenlegs.jpg
<sasa84> idioterna, sam t niso noge od yang :P
<sasa84> oo smuxi :D
<sasa84> j4b0 ne Å¡ljivi na smuxi :P
<yang> sasa84: sej se nis vidla mojih nog !
<sasa84> yang, kaj pa veš... :P
<yang> ;)
<j4b0> :)
<j4b0> smuxi je dbest :)
<idioterna> sasa84: ne, oboje so moje
<Sky[x]> kva si pa delov da si mel tok zatekle ?
<sasa84> idioterna, vem, vem...
<idioterna> tazgorne so kadar grem s kolesom v sluzbo, taspodne pa kadar grem z avtom.
<idioterna> er
<idioterna> obratno
<Sky[x]> aja :D
<idioterna> tadebele so kadar nc ne migam
<sasa84> Sky[x], voda se mu nabira :P
<idioterna> ja sej so me pregledal pa ugotovil da ni nc nevarnga
<sasa84> idioterna, maš pa velke prstke na nogicah :P
<idioterna> venska insuficienca zarad prenizkega pulza pa prevec cistih zil
<idioterna> vec mastnih hamburgerjov pa manj migat, pa bo minil.
<sasa84> uuu :)
<idioterna> ne sej tega niso rekl
<idioterna> rekl so da nej ne sedim cel dan za masino :)
<idioterna> tko da si bom zdej laptop prsraufu na bicikl
<zdobersek> kaj zdej, zile gledamo?
<idioterna> sej na zgorni slikci se jih zlo slabo vid
<idioterna> nc grem mal s psom laufat da spumpam vn to
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> kdo ugane koliko je minimalna placa v Svici ?
<sasa84> 4 jurje? :P
<yang> ja frankov
<zdobersek> kdo ugane, kako drago je zivljenje v svici?
<j4b0> zelo zelo drao :)
<j4b0> drago
<yang> verjemi
<yang> da vsakemu ostane v zepu se ena slovenska minimalna placa na koncu meseca
<yang> ali pa dve, tri
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: TG!
<yang> je pa res, da so storitve drazje
<j4b0> vse je dražje
<yang> ja
<sasa84> kje se splača kupt domeno? :)
<idioterna> sasa84: pod kerim tld?
<sasa84> .si
<idioterna> prodajam za 15.25 i guess
<idioterna> al kok ze
<sasa84> na leto?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> je pa tko
<idioterna> plus je da me mas tle na ircu
<idioterna> minus je pa da se vedno nimam nobenga pametnga vmesnika na webu
<idioterna> aja pa za vec let mam neke popuste tut
<idioterna> http://www.hehe.si/#prices
<Seniorita> hehe d.o.o.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lame..really
<CrazyLemon> vsaj bi lahk ob pravem času omenu TG.. there is only one Tadej
<Tadej> soon :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa nameravaš kupit? sasa84andjeb**.si ? :p matr..zgleda je to neki zlo resnega :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kaj se zadne cajte ti tok z mano ubadaš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čudna vprašanja imaš zadnje čase ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa je to kej tazga, če na ubuntu.si vprašam za domeno? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič ni takega.. razn če ti to vprašaš :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pre-TG commercials!
<zdobersek> ACHILLES MUST OVERTAKE THE TORTOISE
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv dokumentarec na slo2
<dz0ny> about what?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny japonskem vulkanu ki je pobil ne vem koliko ljudi
<CrazyLemon> tudi veliko znanstvenikov ki so bili ob vznožju in čakali na izbruh :)
<dz0ny> heh bad luck
<dz0ny> btw o vodi je bil eden
<dz0ny> tud kul
<CrazyLemon> o vodi?
<dz0ny> mhm kaj vsebuje voda v stekelnicha, kdo so lastniki glavnih vodnih virov
<dz0ny> jezi me ker nikoli ne piše ang naslov
<dz0ny> potem pa pozabim
<dz0ny> kako se reče
<zdobersek> !imdb water bottle documentary main source owners
<zdobersek> .imdb ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: TG?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sprasujem ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ali gledaš TG?
<CrazyLemon> in general
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: slikice
<zdobersek> kar pride na reddit
<zdobersek> pa on gif, ko Mr. May precekira shotgun
<zdobersek> .yt james may shotgun
<breza> Top Gear - Polar Special 02 Xtra Footage from Director's Cut(2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7IbBbXxOO8 ♥0 ▶78,235
<CrazyLemon> aja Tadej .. TG se je končal
<Tadej> jaz ga se ne najdem :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej niti ga ne boš..sej ti pravim da se je končala sezona :D
<yang> kaj vse se ne najde v ljubljani http://zavetisce-ljubljana.si/sl-SI/2358/najdene-zivali-ostale-zivali
<Seniorita> Ostale živali | Najdene živali | zavetisce-ljubljana
<Seniorita> »Ostale živali | Najdene živali | zavetisce-ljubljana«
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554097_713151278701982_279097605_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tasty
<Tadej> damn :(
<dz0ny> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/xserver-xorg-xmir
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – Details of package xserver-xorg-xmir in saucy
<Seniorita> »Xorg - the X.Org X server (module for running nested in Mir)«
<sasa84> yang, mi smo našo mucko tud posvojil, k je je sama kle po naši ulci letala pa se skrivala
<sasa84> čist mejkčena je bla še
<zdobersek> plesocega Colberta smo vsi vidli?
<zdobersek> enga macka je fotr domov pripeljal v odbijacu
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl66T9Pb1KU&feature=player_detailpage kako pa ta komplicira :P
<Seniorita> Prova di LeapCast un emulatore di ChromeCast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Scusate per la mia schifosissima voce! Questo video serve per dimostrare LeapCast, un emulatore di ChromeCast che sfrutta Chrome e permette l'esecuzione di m...«
<zdobersek> nej CrazyLemon prevede
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a je zadovoljen?
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1150151_406886242763917_1999932314_n.png
<dz0ny> zdobersek: se mi zdi da je
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> streaming is wrong.
<zdobersek> ln.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Styled Lockscreen App for Android  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gvUhj7D8WAk/ubuntu-touch-lockscreen-android
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-04
<yang> danasnji google front mi je vsec
<yang> http://www.harkavagrant.com/nonsense/plaguebatchsm.png
<yang> 09:04:53 up 928 days,  8:17,  4 users,  load average: 1.15, 1.10, 0.87
<dz0ny> yang: huh 4 users
<dz0ny> to pa se nisem vidu v zivo :)
<yang> 09:11:24 up 811 days, 15:56,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.03, 0.05
<napsy> dan
<yang> zivjo napsy
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: unetbootin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41940/#p41940
<zdobersek> supsup
<idioterna> yang: dej se ipje, to ma se vulnerable kernele
<yang> vurnelable je tut 3.14
<zdobersek> pa tud 3.16
<zdobersek> a n
<idioterna> yang: ja ampak se ni trivialnih exploitov zajnga
<dz0ny> kexec?
<dz0ny> to kdo uporablja
<lynxlynxlynx> za desktop? :>
<dz0ny> ne :)
<dz0ny> men se networkmanager crkne k grem v suspend mode
<dz0ny> si predstavljam da bi disk če bi šel live patchat kernel :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sem hitro preklopil na wicd, z nm so bli sami problemi
<idioterna> men pa nm cist ok dela
<idioterna> a to mate gnome al kaj
<lynxlynxlynx> to je blo že par let nazaj + kde
<lynxlynxlynx> bbl
<idioterna> aha to pa mozno
<dz0ny> netctl ftw
<dz0ny> sam gledam to ni mozno za ubuntu
<dz0ny> dokler ni systemd alive and kicking
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a upstart se ni dead?
<idioterna> men na laptopu v ubuntu systemd laufa
<idioterna> i just checked
<dz0ny> ja sam en del, ker drugače login ne bi delal
<idioterna> a namest inita je pa se vedno upstart?
<dz0ny> jp pa za storitve tudi
<dz0ny> ko je systemd ni več /etc/init pa /etc/init.d
<idioterna> how lame
<dz0ny> dobiš "profile"
<dz0ny> pa symlinkaš storitev v "profil"
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/p526x296/10371409_316329298517071_1125949506876976448_n.jpg?oh=194efadcb4c5008e9717792beefef757&oe=545081BD
<napsy> ja to je to :D
<slax0r> lp
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Težava s kopiranjem na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41941/#p41941
<msev_> hej
<msev_> en hitr vprašanje
<dz0ny> moraš hitro vprašat
<msev_> kle v temu programu "mwp" kjer prikazujem to telemetrijo o kateri smo včeraj govoril, izgleda ne program ne zahteva "sudo" od serial dongle-a tko da reče permission denied..Kako naj uredim da bo mel sudo rights
<dz0ny> !g visudo
<Pepelka13> Visudo Manual http://www.sudo.ws/visudo.man.html
<dz0ny> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-add-a-user-to-the-sudoers-list/
<Pepelka13> How to add a user to the sudoers list | USB Pen Drive Linux
<dz0ny> al pa un android zadevo od vceraj
<dz0ny> odvisn za kaj rabis
<msev_> tnx
<dz0ny> http://embeddedprogrammer.blogspot.com/2012/06/ubuntu-openingusing-serial-ports-as.html
<Pepelka13> Embedded Programmer: Ubuntu: Opening/using serial ports as a normal user (without sudo)
<dz0ny> se en nacin
<dz0ny> sam ne vem ce je to se aktualno
<msev_> Å¡koda :D
<msev_> najrajš bi to tazadno :D
<msev_> a zj bom skoz imel root priviliges
<msev_> dz0ny, samo neki preden tole modificiram k nism še zihr če bi;.....ko probam zagnat ta program kot "sudo mwp --no-poll --raw-log mi izpiše "sudo: mwp: ukaza ni bilo mogoče najti
<msev_> "
<msev_> a se da mogoče samo za ta dotični program naredit da bo sudo-rights imel
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam to niso sudo rights
<dz0ny> ti rabiš dovolit navadmenu usreju psiat po serial portu
<dz0ny> root ima pač to pravico
<dz0ny> zato zdej to teb dela
<dz0ny> maš več načinov A) z udev dovoliš dostop do usb podsistema
<dz0ny> B) dodaš userja v serail grupo
<msev_> a te2 načina sta bolj varna?
<msev_> sj recimo nism še nč zafrknu z zlorabo sudo-ta ampak vseen je pomoje en element varnosti
<dz0ny> udev je men blj všeč
<dz0ny> oba imata isti učinek
<dz0ny> pri udev je fora če boš menjal serial adpater
<dz0ny> ga boš mogu spet dodat
<msev_> a če ma isti čip je kul
<msev_> k bom mel skoz isti čip k je đabe
<dz0ny> gleda se usb VID
<dz0ny> vendroid
<dz0ny> če je isti proizvajalec
<dz0ny> pol ok
<dz0ny> čipa to
<dz0ny> ne Å¡katle
<dz0ny> ker so večino kr vsi od ftdi
<msev_> ja čipa
<msev_> recimo če kupm cp2102 spet k je sam 2$ bo kul
<msev_> to je naziv čipa
<msev_> gor
<msev_> ne firme
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> vid je id firme
<dz0ny> k ce hoces ub prodajat mroas plačat usb konzorciju
<dz0ny> pa ti dajo pol vid
<dz0ny> cufro
<dz0ny> in to maš za vse naprave
<dz0ny> razen če rad plačuješ 1m$ za vsako napravo :D
<msev_> o joj
<msev_> pa služjo
<dz0ny> usb ma pol Å¡e pid
<dz0ny> k je pa po lastni izbiri
<msev_> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xcp2102&_nkw=cp2102&_sacat=0&_from=R40
<Pepelka13> cp2102 | eBay
<msev_> a ni đabe
<msev_> :D
<dz0ny> well maš se software usb2rs232
<dz0ny> k ti na čipu brez usb laufa
<dz0ny> http://www.obdev.at/products/vusb/index.html
<Pepelka13> V-USB - A Firmware-Only USB Driver for Atmel AVR Microcontrollers
<dz0ny> recmo
<dz0ny> to sem jaz ponucal parkrat
<msev_> a greva pol s "udev-om" probat
<msev_> z*
<slax0r> kaj se pocne?
<msev_> da bo mel en serial adapter root privilige :) al neki tazga
<msev_> :D
<dz0ny> bbl
<msev_> tyt
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> elow
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je možno da tvin ne podpira jsonp? ker včeraj sm probal 100 različnih opcij in nobena ni delala..medtem ko en yql jsonp je takoj
<slax0r> kaj je alternativa za fglrx?
<slax0r> razen da popenim in nabavim nvidio
<LorD_DDooM> Večina stavri bi ti morala delat na r600/SI gonilnikih
<CrazyLemon> slax0r radeon :)
 * CrazyLemon je od 14.04 na radeonu
<slax0r> to oss?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> bos rabu en proxy poganjat lokalno
<dz0ny> recmo v Å¡tric z klientom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je pol možnost..zdownloadam json pa ga "obdelam lokalno" ? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<dz0ny> ja sej proxy
<dz0ny> python to the rescue :)
<CrazyLemon> kak proxy..downloadanje pa proxy ni ista stvar
<dz0ny> kaj ne
<dz0ny> poglej si Flask
<dz0ny> dost simpl
<dz0ny> 5 LOC
<dz0ny> vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> !g flask
<Pepelka13> Welcome | Flask (A Python Microframework) http://flask.pocoo.org/
<CrazyLemon> ma ja..še python bom vlaču za en je.. spored :)
<slax0r> jebemo fglrx
<slax0r> X mi je crashnu
<slax0r> zdaj mi pa xfce terminal laufa nekje v ozadju
<slax0r> in ga ne morem spravit naprej
<slax0r> mam pa odprtega polno sranja
<LorD_DDooM> fglrx is cancer
<slax0r> lahk kako v trenutnem tty hijackam nek pid?
<napsy> fg %[PID]
<slax0r> no such job
<napsy> oz. kar %[PID]
<napsy> (prej more seveda bit v backgroundu)
<slax0r> ja, sam ocitno ni
<slax0r> moram probat reptyr
<dhbiker> nvidia tudi ni tak bleščeča slax0r
<slax0r> jop, reptyr dela
<slax0r> ma ti driverji so iz dneva v dan slabsi..
<dhbiker> nvidia here.. tearing da se razjokam polek... razen na VGA... kar pa nebom glih laufo
<napsy> kaj pa opensource drajverji?
<dhbiker> to pa ne vem
<dhbiker> nisem probal
<dhbiker> nazadnje ko sem Å¡e laufal 9800GT je nouveau bil za znoret
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny verjetno bom uporabil yql :)
<CrazyLemon> at least it works :)
<zdobersek> sasa84_: !!
<zdobersek> !g yql
<Pepelka13> Yahoo! Query Language - YDN - Yahoo! Developer Network https://developer.yahoo.com/yql/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/sioltvin%40local.png
<CrazyLemon> yql ftw :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Brasero kako zapečt  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41942/#p41942
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brasero kako zapečt  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41943/#p41943
<sasa84_> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii zdobersek <:O~
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,a se hočeš pohvalt, da maš hustler?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ti itak vidiš samo hustlerja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ btw.. a imaš standardno tv shemo ali mega?
<CrazyLemon> če imaš mega bi te prosil za par podatkov :P
<sasa84_> mega
<CrazyLemon> o zakon
<CrazyLemon> torej bom zravn hustlerja mel Å¡e kak program :P
<sasa84_> a ni Å¡e nek playboy pa Å¡e neki
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne vem.. sej me niti ne zanima - imam internet :D
<CrazyLemon> bl me zanimajo drugi programi
<CrazyLemon> enkrat ko boš mela 5min časa
<CrazyLemon> mi boš posredovala ene par povezav :)
<slax0r> a so se zmer take tezave z webcami na linuxu
<slax0r> ali je vseen kaj nabavim?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, lohk ti zdej kej povem :)
<sasa84_> sam mi morš dat točna navodila :P
<CrazyLemon> a so težave? če so težave so večino z skypeom
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej bom :)
<CrazyLemon> a maš čas?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: aja? zakaj?
<slax0r> skype mi dela dokaj ok
<CrazyLemon> slax0r jah ne zazna kamer
<CrazyLemon> včasih
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> ves kero priporocat ki bo delala skoraj 100%?
<sasa84_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/1907758_666066300153534_4700999428153066274_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu skype compatible webcam
<Pepelka13> SkypeWebCams - Ubuntu Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ja, lohk zdej...reku si 5min :P
<CrazyLemon> sam kolikor js poznam wiki.ubuntu.com so to zelo stare kamerce :D
<slax0r> ce dela na ubuntu, lahko predvidevam da jo usposobim tut na slack?
<sasa84_> slax0r, a govorimo o canyon al kej extra supi dupi?
<slax0r> alienbob to teh rescue!
<slax0r> ima da siba ;)
<slax0r> sasa84_: personaly mi je vseen kaj je
<slax0r> lahk tut krompir dam gor na monitor ce bo delal
<sasa84_> slax0r, dela!
<slax0r> sam sef hoce da mam nek webcam doma za konferencne klice
<slax0r> mi je tut vseen ce stane 500eur
<slax0r> firma placa :P
<sasa84_> oooo, pol pa akcija stari :P
<slax0r> stari pa se nisem :/
<slax0r> sm sele pri rosnih 27 :P
<sasa84_> Å¡ele???
 * sasa84_ je mlajša kt slax0r !!!
<slax0r> ja kolk si pa mislila da sem? :P
<CrazyLemon> lol..kr tolaži se ja :p
<idioterna> jsm ze 44
<sasa84_> pa sm te hotla na kofe povabt... kao starejši fant...
<slax0r> skor bi ti ata lahk reku ;)
<sasa84_> idioterna,že 44?
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84_> sm misnla, d si kej mlajš (vsaj tok deluješ?
<slax0r> sasa84_: saj tamladi tut kufe pijemo :P
<zdobersek> idioterna: gtfo
<idioterna> ja ne morm pomagat ce sm lep
<zdobersek> 44?
<idioterna> no ubistvu loh drugic na obraz padem s kolesom
<idioterna> pa bom hitr zgledu se starejsi :)
<CrazyLemon> po riti sodeč bi ti dal največ 26!
<slax0r> bom ti vrgu ksno palico med spice....ups!
<idioterna> ja le pazi se
<slax0r> da bos gledu starejs
<slax0r> zgledu*
<idioterna> mam tok drage spice da bos tri generacije v dolgove spravu!
<slax0r> ah...delam u avstriji :P
<slax0r> ce pa kaj mam, pa mam denar :P
<slax0r> kao...
<slax0r> sam tksno je mnenje vseh okrog mene k ne poznajo moje place, da mam dnarja kt blata okrog bajte ker delam u avstriji, sam kaj k bi vedl da je okrog bajte sam beton
<sasa84_> aja? nimaš keša??
<sasa84_> eh :P
<slax0r> mam za prezivet :P
<slax0r> pa ksn porsche bi se lahk padu :P
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e za kamero nima :(
<slax0r> hehehe
<slax0r> pa res
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This Is What’s New In Linux 3.16  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UIHIt7yatmg/linux-kernel-3-16-changes-drivers
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Rufus progy  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41944/#p41944
<CrazyLemon> come on dude
<CrazyLemon> za vsak program odpre temo
<zdobersek> so strong
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Rufus progy  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41945/#p41945
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: Rufus program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41946/#p41946
<msev> heyo dz0ny
<msev> a maš cajt za tist udev rule
<msev> oz. kakšen drug iz support-a :D
<slax0r> kaj ti je progy? baby program ??
<slax0r> pmsl
<CrazyLemon> pmsl? :)
<CrazyLemon> !g pmsl
<Pepelka13> Urban Dictionary: pmsl http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pmsl
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] StrongOne: Re: Rufus program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41947/#p41947
<slax0r> pissing myself laughing
<CrazyLemon> eww :D
<zdobersek> pmsnc
<slax0r> mislim da bo cas da updejtam kernel :)
<zdobersek> wacharunnin'
<slax0r> 3.10.17
<zdobersek> whoa nelly!
<slax0r> inorite
<slax0r> ze pripravljam config ;)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Rufus program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41948/#p41948
<CrazyLemon> oh noes..config watch out
<slax0r> make oldconfig :P
<lynxlynxlynx> pravi moški uporabi make randomconfig
<msev> A mi kšn od vs mojstrov lah pomaga
<lynxlynxlynx> google
<msev> http://buzzdavidson.com/?p=45 a tole zgleda legit
<Pepelka13> A Simple Recipe for udev Rules | Steve Davidson's Personal Blog
<msev> sam pol neki ma ta tut svojih osebnih zadev notr v teh navodilih
<zdobersek> mind the privacy please
<msev> ta symlink :D
<dz0ny> msev: http://mws-mdm.blogspot.com/2014/02/linux-udev-usb-device-permissions.html
<Pepelka13> Beginner: Linux udev USB Device Permissions Configuration
<dz0ny> msev: http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html
<Pepelka13> Using Hardware Devices | Android Developers
<Pepelka13> »When building a mobile application, it's important that you always test your application on a real device before releasing it to users. This page describes how to set up your development environment and Android-powered device for testing and debugging…«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] morskazvezda: Re: Ni vidno WORKGROUP omrežje prek WiFi omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41949/#p41949
<msev> dzony sm zrihtov z dialout om
<msev> al neki tazga
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> mojstri smo veseli zate
<msev> sudo usermod -aG dialout username
<msev> hvala mojstri
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/paradiznike-napadla-plesen.html       fckin plesen!
<Pepelka13> 24ur.com - Paradižnike napadla plesen
<Pepelka13> »Zavisti med sosedi, kateri ima lepšo solato, ni več. Za to je poskrbela plasen, ki je uničila skoraj ves paradižnik. Pogovore o večjih in lepših glavah solate je zamenjalo pritoževanje o tem, kako zaradi vremena letos paradižnika ne bo niti za v solato, kaj šele za pripravo paradižnikovih omak.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: smo vidl pr sosedu
<dz0ny> k je krompir črn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pri nas je krompir super..sam paradižnik pa katastrofa
<dz0ny> naš je pa lep velik
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> krompir je zunaj že hm..slab mesec
<dz0ny> paradižnik je pri nas samo v topligredi, če je fuul sonca
<dz0ny> drgač ga ni
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: je tle v hribih smo bl počasni :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v hribih :d na koliko nm ste?
<dz0ny> 800
<CrazyLemon> aja..to pa je neki :D
<dz0ny> ja se pozna :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si vidu a ? si vidu a aA? :p  spored dela \o/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..pozna se da ste bližje soncu! :D
<dz0ny> siolu ne bo jasn
<dz0ny> zakaj yaho vleče njihove pdoatke :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny haha thats the point :D
<CrazyLemon> ce so pa totalno zaj... stvar s tistim jsonp
<dz0ny> mojster
<dz0ny> jsonp je zato da teb dela na drugi domeni
<CrazyLemon> ampak NE dela :)
<CrazyLemon> dela vse drugo..sam tvin ne :)
<lynxlynxlynx> .imdb ink
<jabuk> Ink (2009) 107 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7/10 (16,048 glasov) MT: 192 user
<jabuk> A mysterious creature, know as Ink, steals a child's soul in hopes of using it as a bargaining chip to join the Incubi - the group of supernatural beings responsible for creating nightmares.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3411215641/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1071804/
<lynxlynxlynx> .imdb stardust
<jabuk> Zvezdni prah (2007) 127 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.8/10 (179,591 glasov) MT: 66/100
<jabuk> In a countryside town bordering on a magical land, a young man makes a promise to his beloved that he'll retrieve a fallen star by venturing into the magical realm.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486655/
<dz0ny> .imdb sex tape
<jabuk> Vroci posnetki (2014) 94 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.1/10 (5,397 glasov) MT: 36/100
<jabuk> A married couple wake up to discover that the sex tape they made the evening before has gone missing, leading to a frantic search for its whereabouts.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1900588313/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1956620/
<dz0ny> ufff
<dz0ny> ,eh
<idioterna> res cist zakon tale tazadn
<idioterna> me prov tok potegne
<idioterna> da ne bom gledu, sori.
 * CrazyLemon bo gledal
<idioterna> stardust je kul
<CrazyLemon> its all about the cloud!
<zdobersek> lies
<zdobersek> you're watching it because of Segel
<idioterna> steven segel? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do like Segel :)
<zdobersek> .gif gay
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/nTvo8zbCQwKY0/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> .imdb hercules
<jabuk> Hercules (2014) 98 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (12,954 glasov) MT: 47/100
<jabuk> Having endured his legendary twelve labors, Hercules, the Greek demigod, has his life as a sword-for-hire tested when the King of Thrace and his daughter seek his aid in defeating a tyrannical warlord.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4198804761/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1267297/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, juhuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84, juhuuuu
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii zdobersek
<dhbiker> o.O
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 35.km SZ od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @05/08/2014 00:40:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.81+N,+13.49+E
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-05
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Intel Graphics Installer Update Brings Latest Drivers to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0LfBRFo4jmw/intel-graphics-installer-linux-updated-1-0-6
<napsy> jutro
<gregor3000> jutro.... pelem malega na pregled k zdravniku pa mam casa malo
<gregor3000> zgleda da se mi CPU pregreva na enem PC. upam da bo pasta dovolj
<napsy> mocnejsi ventilator
<gregor3000> ja sej to ne vem ali bi kupil raje kar cel komplet ali sam pasto zamenjam. sicer je to originalni hladilnik. pa ni se tako star. 3 ali 4 leta...
<gregor3000> razlike je za 5 evrov
<gregor3000> oz ne 7
<yang> http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=1844070 heh
<Pepelka13> Images for Various - Disco Re-Adventures
<gregor3000> ja ocitno so se pojavile krajevne padavine ki trajajo ze ene 3 ure in pol
<gregor3000> plohica...
<yang> trajale so celo noc
<yang> v lj
<gregor3000> ja sej lahko da so tu tudi ze kaj dlje samo jaz sem pred 3 urami jih zaznal... :-)
<gregor3000> ja nic grem v comshop gledat ce majo pasto al pa hladilnik...
<napsy> decisions, decisions
<napsy> :)
<yang> jaz sem bolj slabo spal, k je treskalo kkot za novo leto
<napsy> jup dans je orenk pokal uzun
<yang> ja uf
<yang> jst sem se zbudu ponoc
<yang> in sel odklapljat DSL modem
<yang> mi je ze 3 skurlo v treh mescih
<yang> zmer ga rukne po telefonski liniji
<napsy> js sm za hribom tak da bo vedn nekam u gozd :)
<yang> hehe
<gregor3000> ja je hudic ce so nevihte...
<gregor3000> grem jaz...
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> ste ze resil kviz na https://courses.edx.org/courses/LinuxFoundationX/LFS101x/
<zdobersek> 500
<dz0ny> kaj 500?:)
<zdobersek> error
<dz0ny> https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621
<zdobersek> .gif ain't got time for that
<dz0ny> ahh
<dz0ny> mene je našolske dni spomnil tole
<dz0ny> Which statements are true about the Linux Boot Loader: a) It is executed before Linux It is executed before Linux b) It gives us more control on how we boot the system c) It can be used to select operating systems or kernels
<dz0ny> k so vsi pravilni
<dz0ny> sam eden je pa "ta prav"
<zdobersek> kter je tanajboljprav?
<zdobersek> prvi??
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro
<slax0r> najbolj "ta prav" je verjetno c
<slax0r> < ?????> sales manager just said that "well you can just copypaste the search algorithm from the internet and do it"
<slax0r> lawl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny verjetno je multiple choice question :)
<CrazyLemon> +correct
<zdobersek> slax0r: it is known.
<zdobersek> http://anontechlady.wordpress.com/2014/08/04/my-first-oscon/
<Pepelka13> My first OSCON | anontechlady
<Pepelka13> »I attended OSCON 2014, which happens to be my very first OSCON and O’Reilly conference. The experience was a bit bittersweet. I will start off with the good: The sessions were awesome and the speak...«
<dz0ny> napsy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyWaAJD6hr8
<Pepelka13> godbg - A simple web-based gdb frontend - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Tired of using text-mode gdb to debug your Go code? Try using godbg: https://github.com/sirnewton01/godbg«
<napsy> heh fancy
<napsy> zgleda zanimiv
<dz0ny> sam tacode editor ne vem kir je
<slax0r> najbols da bom se kodo pisal v browserju -.-
<dz0ny> https://github.com/sirnewton01/godev
<Pepelka13> sirnewton01/godev · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »godev - Web-based IDE for the Go language«
<dz0ny> slax0r: why not?
<slax0r> why yes?
<dz0ny> I asked first! :)
<slax0r> because its a web browser :P
<dz0ny> eclipse uporablja web browser za rendering texta
<dz0ny> oz bo v naslednjih izdaja
<dz0ny> za intelj pa ne vem
<slax0r> a zgledam kot da uporabljam IDE?
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> ah nano people :)
<slax0r> GTFO
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> vim
<dz0ny> meh, čemu pol rabiš miško? :D
<dz0ny> browsing porn?
<slax0r> kje pa pise da jo rabim? :)
<zdobersek> vim \o|
<slax0r> ane
<slax0r> moram zdaj en dan sprobat se neovim
<dz0ny> kaj pa Jason?
<dz0ny> al je to vse isto?
<slax0r> jason?
<slax0r> to zgleda sam kot nek config od nekega tipa
<slax0r> ce je to to
<slax0r> js raje furam svoj config
<dz0ny> men vim ne gre
<dz0ny> confusing
<slax0r> it can be in the beginning
<CrazyLemon> gedit ftw :P
<slax0r> mah...
<slax0r> jebes gui
<yang> emacs
<slax0r> potem pa ko bos moral remote server urejat, kaj bos pa potem?
<napsy> nano :P
<slax0r> X installu pa X forwarding? :D
<dz0ny> jp :D
<CrazyLemon> export display :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa sftp! al pa sshfs!
<slax0r> oh my...
<CrazyLemon> the sky is the limit with gui :P
<slax0r> z vim: :e scp://remoteuser@host//path/to/file
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> slax0r: zdej k so devops na sceni
<dz0ny> se sploh ne ureja vec na serverju
<slax0r> dz0ny: pa mislim server config
<slax0r> kode itak ne, to sm najbl alergicen k mi sodelavc dela
<dz0ny> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je itak cloud! greš na webui in naklikaš config
<slax0r> potem pa neki deployam, pa mi povozi z svojim uploadom -.-
<dz0ny> maš puppet, ansible, salt
<CrazyLemon> mislim slax0r ..tudi ti si nazadnjaški :P
<slax0r> cloud...dont make me laff :P
<slax0r> dz0ny: puphpet mislis?
<dz0ny> ne puppet!
<slax0r> w00t is puppet?
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> I like my servers oldfashioned
<dz0ny> http://puppetlabs.com/
<Pepelka13> Puppet Labs: IT Automation Software for System Administrators
<Pepelka13> »Puppet Labs makes IT automation software that helps system administrators manage infrastructure throughout its lifecycle, from provisioning and configuration to patch management and compliance.«
<dz0ny> kje je sxyx
<dz0ny> .videl Sky[X]
<dz0ny> nada
<zdobersek> ni ga!
<napsy> uzela ga megla :)
<zdobersek> dez dez dez dez dez
<dz0ny> ena ga je zameglila
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> it happens :P
<zdobersek> PHP standard bere
<napsy> :D
<yang> http://www.gnu.org/ghm/upcoming.html
<Pepelka13> GHM — GNU Hackers' Meetings — GNU Project — Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<CrazyLemon> hitri so fantje pri hosterdamu
<CrazyLemon> ob 9.50ish sm plačal račun
<CrazyLemon> oni pa so zdaj že vse sprocesirali
<CrazyLemon> Domena se je prenesla od registrarja draftfcbtaipan k novemu registrarju siel. ..yay :)
<yang> Hosterdam, ki ni v Amsterdamu
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaaaat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny where them jabuks at
<CrazyLemon> ni ga treba Å¡e zagnat
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bom poslal en branch za approval
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (13b1d69) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/31690661
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (56a965e) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/31690796
<zdobersek> .radar
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (1c9d56c) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/31691681
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> https://twitter.com/KeyserSozeSi/status/496328406200774657/photo/1
<Pepelka13> Twitter / KeyserSozeSi: Definitivno fotografija meseca ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<dz0ny> kolk smo fancy
<dz0ny> Å¡e animirana slikca je :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti pomaga statična slika pri radarju..sj ne veš v katero smer se premikajo padavine !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> hm ne v komadi se gif predvaja
<dz0ny> mi psloh klikat ni treba
<dz0ny> pol sploh*
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> ta tvoj webby crap :p
<lynxlynxlynx> quassel ma isto, mouseover izriše celo stran
<CrazyLemon> .imdb chef
<jabuk> Chef (2014) 114 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.7/10 (11,780 glasov) MT: 68/100
<jabuk> A chef who loses his restaurant job starts up a food truck in an effort to reclaim his creative promise, while piecing back together his estranged family.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3075386649/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2883512/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, akcija? :P
<CrazyLemon> ni akcija.. bl komedija je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ne ne...za tvin :D
<sasa84> sem na ubuntuju ;)
<orion1111> kdo od vas probal kaksen free php encryptor?
<orion1111> jst sm jih kr neki preizkusil, pa noben ne dela
<orion1111> za vsako mi vrze neko php napako ven pri zagonu zakodiranega php-ja
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<dz0ny> zdej ko tece ne pije vec tolk kave :)
<slax0r> orion1111: pozabi to...
<dz0ny> orion1111: pisi tako neberljivo kodo :D
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> vsi ti encryptorji
<slax0r> tudi ioncube
<slax0r> in od zenda
<slax0r> k ista placljiva
<slax0r> se da reversat
<napsy> pa itak, ce bi rad obfuscatal kodo .. se tak problema ze na napacn nacin lotuje
<napsy> lotujes
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> pametna licenca bo boljse kot pa neka enkripcija, obfuscation...
<napsy> al pa ustvart service
<sasa84> wiiiii zdobersek :D
<sasa84> bova kavico? ;)
<CrazyLemon> al pa spišeš toliko neuporabne kode okrog prave kode da se nobenmu ne bo dalo ukvarjat s tem :p
<slax0r> poglej sam windoze, kode ne vidis, pa ce hoces mas vseen brezplacno
<slax0r> ni vraga da kdo bo hotu tvojo skripto, bo jo nekak decryptiral
<zdobersek> sasa84: bova!
<sasa84> jajks! :)
<slax0r> sicer pa shame on you, na enem najbolj odprtokodnih slovenskih kanalov na freenode sprasujes kako zapret svojo kodo :)
<orion1111> ne, koda je za program, ki sem ga naredil interno za svojega Å¡efa
<orion1111> on hoèe met 100 % security
<napsy> rec da nima pojma
<napsy> rec mu ...*
<orion1111> btw on ni raèunalnièar
<napsy> sj zato
<slax0r> glej
<slax0r> ce das ti skripto na server
<dz0ny> lol
<slax0r> in ti kdo udre u server da ti lahk ukrade skripto
<napsy> ce hoce 100% security .. nj raj pride v realni svet najprej
<slax0r> mas vecje probleme kot pa to da ti nekdo ukrade skripto
<slax0r> ;)
<napsy> pa ironija v tem .. skripta v php pa 100% security :D
<slax0r> php je secure kolk ga naredis secure :)
<napsy> vecina folka nima pojma o php
<slax0r> 100% seucirty...ce hoces to, pa daj skripto na server, server odklopi iz neta, izklopi iz elektricnega omrezja, ovij z 100kg verig, in zalij z 5-10 tonami betona
<napsy> orion1111: mas par tehnik na voljo: eno je ta tvoj obfuscation, drug je da naredis service pa potem nek thin client okol tega, tretji je copyright
<CrazyLemon> slax0r boljše je če sprintaš skript pa ga pol oviješ z verigo ter zaliješ z betonom.. drugač je škoda hardwarea :D
<napsy> vrjamem da se kj obstaja
<slax0r> prvo se pa vprasaj ce se splaca
<slax0r> si res naredil kaj takega da se nihce ni, in je tko advanced da bomo ostali rabili vsaj se par let da bomo zmozni to naredit kar si ti
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/gallery/qJN99IJ
<Pepelka13> The instructions for my new dog shampoo - Imgur
<Pepelka13> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<orion1111> moj program je neke vrste folder/file manager, kjer mas folderje in uporabnike z dolocenimi pravicami. Datoteke se pri uploadu na streznik kriptirajo, pri downloadu dekriptirajo.
<orion1111> boss hoèe, da bi celo pred samim sabo zašèitil program. Mislim wtf
<napsy> pametno :D
<orion1111> (pred mano)
<napsy> rec da mu bos en cigu prnesu pa naj te fajn tresci po glav
<napsy> problem solved ;)
<napsy> se pa vrjetno da resit s certifikati
<napsy> pac ce mas svojga te oznac kot expired in to je to
<dz0ny> napsy: wrong go service mu prodaš
<dz0ny> :)
<slax0r> povej bossu da ce nima pojma o cem govori, naj raje ne pove nicesar :)
<slax0r> in naj prvo se vsaj malo izobrazi okrog stvari ki jih hoce
<napsy> oz. razloz zakaj je mozn jailbreakat iphone klub dobri zasciti
<idioterna> sej ni mozn
<idioterna> zaprejo te.
<napsy> seveda je
<napsy> ce je legaln je druga stvar
<idioterna> ne pa ni!
<idioterna> ahmadinedzad je lepo reku
<idioterna> there are no homosexual people in iran!
<idioterna> ajde, bbl, kosilo
<napsy> aaha
<napsy> then it must be true!
<napsy> :D
<dz0ny> zdej sem pognal 10k threadov v pythonu
<dz0ny> zanimivo Å¡e vse kr dela
<dz0ny> edin nadzornik sisitemu je freeznu
<napsy> :D
<zdobersek> mind dz0ny's balls everyone
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kva... se nikol nism
<dz0ny> me je pazanimal efekt
<dz0ny> sam 300mb rama je pokurlo
<napsy> velik
<napsy> aja cak
<napsy> to je res mal
<zdobersek> odvisno, kje si
<slax0r> definitivno manj kot pa ko ti chrome pokuri vseh 8gb rama cez vikend -.-
<lynxlynxlynx> orion1111: vsak uporabnik dobi svoj par ključev?
<napsy> slax0r: to se men pr firefox dogaja
<slax0r> pa ne sam rama
<slax0r> se ceu 16GB swap mi je zapolnu
<slax0r> sm komi preklopu u tty da sm ga killal
<slax0r> odklep KDEja je bil no go
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja, kr neki
<orion1111> lynxlynxlynx: vsak folder ima svoj kljuc za kriptiranje datotek znotraj folderja. Kljuce hranim v kriptirani obliki v bazi. Vsak uporabnik ima dolocena dovoljenja za vsako od obstojeèih map.
<lynxlynxlynx> še nisem videl brskalnika, ki bi znal spucat za sabo po ogledu kakšnih za silo naprednejših strani
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh teli image host-i, kjer se lahko s tipkovnico premikaš med slikami
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: sam men se dogaja, da pustim 2-3 browser windowe odprte
<slax0r> v vsakem po 10-20 tabov
<slax0r> in nekje mora bit leak
<dz0ny> hm adblock vam leeka
<slax0r> ker konstantno raste
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sam nimam ničesar podobnega adblocku
<dz0ny> tole probite https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm
<Pepelka13> Chrome Web Store - µBlock
<Pepelka13> »Finally, an efficient blocker for Chromium-based browsers. Easy on CPU and memory.«
<dz0ny> men dela ok
<slax0r> js mam, sam ga prej nisem mel, in je vseen bil leak
<lynxlynxlynx> opera je sama dovolj sposobna, v chromiumu nimam, arora, konqueror, firefox ipd. so pa bolj za Å¡alo
<yang> za adblocker sem cist eno specialno skrito dobil
<yang> skripto
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dela zadovoljivo.. ampak Å¡e vedno mi blokira recimo .pngje v footerju
<CrazyLemon> če vsebuje facebook ime
<CrazyLemon> ali pa twitter
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> lol?
<CrazyLemon> mhm..matcha vse kar je facebook pa blokira :D
<CrazyLemon> prav tako mi piwik ne naloada..blokira .css :D
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav je v whitelisteu :)
<yekwol> re
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: en list preveč si označil
<dz0ny> un privacy
<slax0r> u, puphpet ze ponuja 5.6 php
<dz0ny> no probi
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> undefiend function array_*
<zdobersek> joyjoyjoy
<msev> kašn je že ukaz da vidm kam je cp2102 prklopljen če je na ttyUSB0, k zj bom še na drugmu linux računalniku probou tole zrihtat
<yang> setserial -g /dev/ttyUSB*
<yang> http://international.eco.de/2014/press-releases/the-email-revolution-in-germany.html
<napsy> oh lordy lord
<lynxlynxlynx> PIRegistry is the nonprofit that manages the .ORG domain and the soon-to-be launched .NGO & .ONG domains.
<lynxlynxlynx> francozi vse zakomplicirajo
<dz0ny> q: hm kaj bi pa ong pomenil
<dz0ny> onion network ...gay
<lynxlynxlynx> lih za francose
<lynxlynxlynx> isto kot otan, nu, sida ...
<CrazyLemon> b.ong
<CrazyLemon> shl.ong
<CrazyLemon> p.ong
<dz0ny> 14inchl.ong
<CrazyLemon> th.ong
<msev1> kko lahko vidm če mi še kakšen drug program bere /dev/ttyuSB0 v istem času kot "željeni" program in torej preprečuje da bi željeni program dobil tiste podatke?
<upd> a ne vrne fuser pid
<upd> fuser /dev/ttyuSB0
<msev1> pač probam spravt neko zadevo v en program pa prav developer od programa da je mogoče lahko razlog zgoraj navedeno
<msev1> a pol tist vnesem notr
<msev1> v terminal
<upd> da
<msev1> pretty sweet
<msev1> bom poizkusu tnx
<upd> np
<msev1> a te terminalske komande se tko sprot učite al naenkrat a kko :D
<lynxlynxlynx> po potrebi
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko probaš tud lsof
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<dz0ny> a reklamo kritiziraš?:D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<msev1> kko pa vidm PID moje naprave
<sasa84> a to je una fora iz terminala top?
<sasa84> aja...naprave :D
<sasa84> sorči
<msev1> sj ubistvu ne treba
<msev1> mi je napisal da samo "željeni" program uporablja to napravo
<msev1> tko da moram napisat tistmu "dev-u" da se je zmotil
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Posodobitev ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41950/#p41950
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://blog.endomondo.com/2014/08/05/endomondo-love-story-tracking-his-way-to-her-heart/
<Pepelka13> Endomondo Love Story: Tracking His Way to Her Heart | Endomondo
<Pepelka13> »A few days ago, we were contacted by a very happy Endomondo user, Gary, who had just proposed to his fiancée in a really creative way. He decided to track the question using his Endomondo app. We a...«
<zdobersek> enmal creepy naslov
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aww
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi vsaj presledke naredu
<sasa84> vseen...dobr se je spomnu :)
<CrazyLemon> "spomnu" ...vidu je na reklami :D
<zdobersek> akumulator mi je crknu v avtu :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa uporabljaš radio ko ni prižgan auto
<zdobersek> nea bluzi
<zdobersek> preplu sem se do trgovine, sel kupit Zelo Pomembne Stvari, prisu nazaj do avta, avto ni vzgal
<zdobersek> vse ugasnjeno
<zdobersek> 4min max anyway
<CrazyLemon> čakaj malo..nisi šel s kolesom do trgovine?
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> and you call yourself a cyclist
<CrazyLemon> pha
<CrazyLemon> idioterna povej mu
<idioterna> zanimiv ja
<idioterna> jsm su po dezju
<zdobersek> ce sem prehlajen
<zdobersek> kva je zej to pizda, linca me tule nek cikloturist
<idioterna> aja ja povej ne
<idioterna> da mas izredne razmere
<CrazyLemon> pljučnica so izredne razmere
<CrazyLemon> ne prehlad
<idioterna> ne seri
<idioterna> ebola outbreak je
<zdobersek> perspective, dude
<CrazyLemon> :/
<idioterna> http://seba.eu.org/public/ebola2.png
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Five Awesome GOG.com Linux Games You Should Own  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UlGrhm-BpFY/five-best-linux-gog-com-games-available-now
<lynxlynxlynx> tw3 pride na linux :D
<lynxlynxlynx> fak, ker seznam
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Posodobitev ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41951/#p41951
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Posodobitev ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41952/#p41952
<upd> :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Posodobitev ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41953/#p41953
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-06
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> .yt good moaning
<jabuk> Good Moaning Compilation (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNVU5ZjlgA ♥1,466 ▶437,567
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> evo sasa84_ ..še ena internetna zgodba ki je boš zihr vesela http://www.24ur.com/novice/it/romanticno-ali-srhljivo-dekle-z-letala-poiskal-s-twitterjem.html
<Pepelka13> 24ur.com - Romantično ali srhljivo? Dekle iskal s Twitter kampanjo
<Pepelka13> »24-letni Irec je na letalu spoznal simpatično 27-letnico. Po pristanku ni več vedel, kje je, zato jo je začel iskati s pomočjo Twitterja. Njegovo iskanje je bilo uspešno, saj so sporočila le prišla do pravega dekleta.«
<idioterna> cudn da ni headline na prvi strani dela
<sasa84_> oooo, kok kjut CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> elow idioterna ;)
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/abqXZ5p_700b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> hah
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whymicrosoft.com/Pages/linux.aspx
<CrazyLemon> Persistent threats and dedicated attackers can slow your projects and put your IT environment at risk with Linux projects.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka13> Compare Microsoft vs. Linux
<skyxxx> a ste kej pridni?
<napsy> jo!
<skyxxx> ke pasa muchacos?
<skyxxx> baje da je dez v slo?
<skyxxx> klele nas pa pece vsak dan ko raznice na zaru :)
<napsy> nah, dezja ni, je pa oblacn
<napsy> kje pa si?
<skyxxx> portugalska
<skyxxx> peche neki taga
<napsy> uu
<CrazyLemon> bužček..še sam ne ve kje je
<CrazyLemon> zihr se je zgubil in zdaj potrebuje pomoč :(
<idioterna> http://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/2cqppw/a_jew_and_an_arab_go_into_a_bakery/
<Pepelka13> A Jew and an Arab go into a bakery... : Jokes
<Pepelka13> »The Arab immediately steals three pastries and puts them in his pocket. He says to the Jew, "See how good I am? The owner didn't see a thing." The Je...«
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/4tNORTn.gif
<napsy> to bi mogu se zvok bit zraven :D
<dz0ny> miskuzi
<CrazyLemon> !g limetext
<Pepelka13> Lime Text Editor http://limetext.org/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> its written in Go!
<dz0ny> mhm smo vidl
<dz0ny> don't care
<zdobersek> why not rust?
<slax0r> lol, a to je zdaj thing, da vsak ki ve napisat par vrstic kode naredi svoj text editor? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne.. thing je da vsak ki spozna Go napiše svoj text editor!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> slax0r: ja včasih se je media playerje delalo
<dz0ny> zdej so pač tex editorji
<dz0ny> pa build sistemi
<dz0ny> bec make sucks
<dz0ny> al neki :)
<sasa84_> zdobersek,wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<zdobersek> ayo sasa84_
<sasa84_> <:O~
<dz0ny> http://drp.io/P9 #inlove
<Pepelka13> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka13> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny> sam jih pa menjujem k gate
<napsy> ka je to?
<zdobersek> spodnjice
<dz0ny> napsy: web irc ui za weechat
<napsy> ahaa
<CrazyLemon> kok kjut medo
<CrazyLemon> aww sasa84_ si vidla medota
<CrazyLemon> tak je kjutkan
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kje? :D
<sasa84_> ou ou ou, hud medo dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> zihr ma enakega na postelji :p
<dz0ny> ja na ipadu :)
<dz0ny> https://latest.glowing-bear.org/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.livestream.com/eurospaceagency
<Pepelka13> European Space Agency - live streaming video powered by Livestream
<Pepelka13> »European Space Agency on Livestream. News, launches, science, Earth, astronauts, space exploration: Programming from the European Space Agency and ESA TV - Watch live streaming Internet TV. Broadcast your own live streaming videos, like European Space Agency in Widescreen HD. Livestream, Be There.«
<zdobersek> sooo cutee http://i.imgur.com/m3FkBsT.gif
<sasa84_> .gif cute zdobbie
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<sasa84_> o-ou :\
<slax0r> dz0ny: make doesn't suck, make makes :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam lapajo skoz
<dz0ny> kdo je pomemben itd
<zdobersek> jst sem pomemben
<zdobersek> sasa84_: please confirm ^
<sasa84_> zdobersek je pomemebn!!!
<zdobersek> it is known.
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84_
<sasa84_> *CONFIRMED*
<zdobersek> RESOLVED WONTFIX
<sasa84_> .gif sticky lemon
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/cqLxStdbAGVnW/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> slax0r, o tamau! :D
<slax0r> -.-
<dz0ny> .sc silhouettes colony house
<jabuk> Colony House - Silhouettes(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/descendant-records/colony-house-silhouettes ♥228 ▶17,329
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30LjI-SFZGs
<Pepelka13> Arven - Believe (Official Music Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Music video for "Believe" from the upcoming album "Black is the colour"! Visit us on Facebook www.facebook.com/arvenmusic or on www.arvenmusic.com www.massac...«
<dz0ny> joj grozen vokal
<dz0ny> http://www.whymicrosoft.com/Pages/linux.aspx
<Pepelka13> Compare Microsoft vs. Linux
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny old!
<slax0r> However, sometimes your solution is focused solely on server-side operating systems, and that's where Linux falls short.  Windows Server gives you the highly manageable, secure, cost-effective, cloud-ready platform you need to support your company's innovative IT goals.
<slax0r> PHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
<dz0ny> ne un je bolje
<CrazyLemon> nikjer pa ne omenjajo da uporabljajo ubuntujev juju za windows cloud :)
<dz0ny> k razlaga kako je azure cloud boljši
<dz0ny> čepav poganja ubuntu,centos ...
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84_> dz0ny, najbolš vokal pr taki muski ma tarja turunen :P
<sasa84_> ps: a sem pozabla še kšn u? :D
<slax0r> bitch please
<slax0r> freddy se zmer vodi :P
<slax0r> pa simone simons
<CrazyLemon> slax0r he just called you a bitch..what ya gonna do?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ *
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84_> freddie spada pod rock :P
<dz0ny> .yt back to the shack
<jabuk> weezer - Back To The Shack (Official Audio) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqZBAq2AdNc ♥2,747 ▶293,964
<sasa84_> to je pa kao neki metal :P
<slax0r> sasa84_: sm spregledal "taki" :)
<slax0r> symphonic metal :P
<sasa84_> in kok si drzneš me klicat bitch!!!
<dz0ny> ste me zdej cist zjebal s temi medvedi
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84_> :0
<slax0r> drgac je pa anette olzon mela bols vokal k tarja
<slax0r> ce smo ravno pr nightwish
<sasa84_> pf :P
<sasa84_> ni čez... (kwa je že un bend, k so mel nek kozolc pa brizgalna brizga pa to???)
<sasa84_> a oni Å¡e obstajajo?
<dz0ny> .sc mind over matter
<jabuk> Mind Over Matter(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/youngthegiant/mind-over-matter ♥4,325 ▶275,474
<zdobersek> matter over floor
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ atomik harmonik!
<slax0r> o.O
<dz0ny> .sc down and out
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<dz0ny> .yt down and out
<jabuk> Kid Cudi - Down & Out (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZaxNhtvV_I ♥19,427 ▶10,979,309
<slax0r> pa tile dve sta tut super: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR_mBh5mqok
<Pepelka13> Somewhere - The Best Duet Ever - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Somewhere featuring Sharon den Adel from Within Temptation and the Gathering's Anneke van Giersbergen with The Metropole Orchestra and the Pa'dam Choir live ...«
<sasa84_> atomik harmonik ja :D
<sasa84_> a Å¡e obstajajo?
<dz0ny> .sc the griswolds down and out
<jabuk> Down and Out(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/thegriswolds/downandout ♥486 ▶66,423
<sasa84_> dz0ny, huda kitarca
<sasa84_> ej slax0r, špilaš kitaro?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_h0hlCktyA
<Pepelka13> Daughter - Run (LCAW Remix) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »TheSoundYouNeed - Music at its finest ll Website : http://www.thesoundyouneed.net ll Facebook : http://on.fb.me/12s8hhw ll Soundcloud : http://bit.ly/Ud6RVg ...«
<slax0r> sasa84_: nak
<sasa84_> ah :P
<zdobersek> jst igram igro prestolov
<zdobersek> fyi
<slax0r> a si bil v sibeniku na castingu?
<dz0ny> .sc delta spirit from now on
<jabuk> Delta Spirit - From Now On(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/dualtone/delta-spirit-from-now-on ♥576 ▶39,015
<sasa84_> zdobersek, lej, ti si itak kle nad vsemi, k si moj miši
<zdobersek> ah, pol sem ze zmagu pravis
<sasa84_> valda!
<slax0r> zdobersek: a si bil v sibeniku na castingu?
<zdobersek> slax0r: winners don't do auditions
<sasa84_> zdobersek, ti itak tko razturaš, da bi bil še clo triangel solo v orkestru zanimiv!!!
<slax0r> -.-
<dz0ny> sc. mother father broods
<dz0ny> .sc mother father broods
<jabuk> BROODS - Mother & Father(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/broods/broods-mother-father ♥8,426 ▶428,294
<dz0ny> dost mate :)
<dz0ny> to ste vidl http://psn.sdn.si/sn/img/s975x650/14/218/635429044023047170_05082014025.jpg
<sasa84_> o đizs
<zdobersek> idioterna don't care
<sasa84_> a to je kje okol polhovga gradca dz0ny ?
<zdobersek> .yt cyclocross dismount
<jabuk> Cyclocross - How To Dismount  - Get Off Your Bike Like A Pro (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdRyXQN90Kc ♥273 ▶48,343
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> .sc figure it out royal blood
<jabuk> Figure It Out(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/royalblooduk/figure-it-out-single ♥3,611 ▶112,998
<zdobersek> HEY
<zdobersek> ENOUGH
<dz0ny> .yt just like heaven
<jabuk> The Cure - Just Like Heaven (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3nPiBai66M ♥47,096 ▶11,113,812
<sasa84_> jaaaa dz0ny :)
<sasa84_> kul komad!
 * sasa84_ si predstavlja, kok zdobersek vadi tole odpenjanje na biciklu... huh
<sasa84_> .yt hot in herre
<jabuk> Nelly - Hot In Herre (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeZZr_p6vB8 ♥70,929 ▶26,375,230
<zdobersek> ... ne znam :>
<sasa84_> to more bit zoprno :)
<sasa84_> jst nism nikol mela tazga bicikla/čevljev... pa tud bi se kr bala, če se mi neb odpel :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zato vadiš na travi :>
<sasa84_> a ti maš take salonarčke CrazyLemon ? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ naah...nisem pro kot zdobersek
<sasa84_> zdobersek je itak supi dupi
<sasa84_> če bi se še 1x rodila, bi bla tkoj zdobersek
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> ej bičiz, zdej pa grem jaz počas v gozd :P
 * sasa84_ pogleduje prot dz0ny, če bo opazu kvalitete kimečke dekline ...
<dz0ny> .sc it was always you
<jabuk> Maroon 5 - It Was Always You (Audio)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/xifdamani/maroon-5-it-was-always-you-audio ♥1,265 ▶51,116
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a maš bordel v gozdu al kaj je razlog da tok hodiš v gozd.. zihr ne zaradi gob
<dz0ny> drva rihtajo se zanaslednjih par let
<sasa84_> dz0ny,+1
<CrazyLemon> ma drva rihta že od aprila..kaj ma celo kočevje v lasti :D
<dz0ny> sasa84_: a mas hazel eyes ?
<zdobersek> HERE I AM ONCE AGAIN
<zdobersek> TORN INTO PIECES
<dz0ny> stop cutting yourself
<zdobersek> .yt kelly clarkson hazel eyes
<jabuk> Kelly Clarkson - Behind These Hazel Eyes (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yipoOY56MbM ♥91,924 ▶21,635,458
<zdobersek> cut this
<sasa84_> a to tko kt veverca dz0ny ? :)
<zdobersek> srnice
<sasa84_> jao, učer bi me kmal jelen zgazu :D
<sasa84_> jst s skuterjem 60...on pa tik pred mene skoč :D
<sasa84_> dobr d me ni nabasu :D
<sasa84_> zdej pa res Å¡ibam ;)
<CrazyLemon> ti očitno še nisi jedla dobrega golaža :/
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/4nMKtxA.jpg
<dz0ny> en tip brez možganov je mel iq 75
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> sam male mozgane je mel al neki
<dz0ny> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12301-man-with-tiny-brain-shocks-doctors.html
<Pepelka13> Man with tiny brain shocks doctors - health - 20 July 2007 - New Scientist
<Pepelka13> »The civil servant, who lives a normal life, had his brain reduced in size by at least 50% by build-up of fluid over many years«
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :)
<upd> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zXTQO3JYScxo.k5t5gCGdOMkU eee
<Pepelka13> DVB-T Oddajniki
<Pepelka13> »DVB-T Oddajniki«
<upd> me zanima če je naklon antene tud pomemben poleg smeri ?
<Gregor3000> ali je kaka qt aplikacija z grafičnim prikazom temperature ala Psensor?
<dz0ny> upd: mislim da so vse vertikalne
<dz0ny> mislim oddajniki
<Gregor3000> ah sem našel en plasmoid d aviidmo če bo kaj pokazal ko sem naložil sensorje oz. module
<Gregor3000> v kernel
<dz0ny> tko da usmeriš proti oddajniku ali oddbju in je toto
<dz0ny> analogne so ble ponad horizontalne
<dz0ny> če so sam signal menjal pa nič antene na oddajniku potem je ostalo isto
<dz0ny> upd: http://www.rtvslo.si/dvb-t/
<Pepelka13> dvb-t
<dz0ny> tle ti pise kaka je polarizacija za tvojo
<upd> hm ok
<upd> ja tam sem pobral oddajnike
<upd> sam kamorkoli obrnem Å¡e vedno Å¡teka
<dz0ny> rac kartica?
<upd> ne tv
<dz0ny> sobna antena?
<upd> štrešna
<dz0ny> poglej da je kabel ok
<upd> use je ok sam signal je slab :)
<dz0ny> stari kabli so sploh problem
<dz0ny> ja
<upd> glih ta stran vasi ni pokrit
<dz0ny> probi z sobno
<dz0ny> sem zihr da bo boljše lovila
<upd> sem probaval ah kje slabše lovi
<dz0ny> ker je manjša izguba signala v kablu
<dz0ny> čeprav je bol crappy
<upd> edini problem mogoče
<upd> ne vem kolk je izgube za napajanje ojačevalnika
<dz0ny> pasivnega odfuki
<upd> zakaj
<dz0ny> ker sam energijo pobira
<dz0ny> pa tist je bl filter
<dz0ny> ne ojacevalc
<dz0ny> poreze frekvence
<dz0ny> in ce z čas začne mal preveč rezat
<dz0ny> also ojačat ti mora med 500 in 650mhz
<upd> am ja bom jutri stran vse pobral
<upd> zdej je polno enih Å¡katl
<dz0ny> pa ce mas vezanih vec anten
<dz0ny> dej sam eno
<upd> 2 anteni
<upd> 5 tvjev
<upd> ena je za slo 1,2,3 ena za pop kanal a
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> rabis sam eno
<dz0ny> pa moco jacat
<dz0ny> pa tam k spojiš zdej zgubljaš 50% signala
<upd> ja sam če sem odklopil ostale tvje je bilo isto
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> k ni to pomembno tolk
<dz0ny> bl je un spoj
<dz0ny> k daš dve na en kabel
<dz0ny> tist je sam na analogni delal
<upd> ja kako pa naj 2 anteni povežem
<upd> niso vsi programi na enem oddajniku
<upd> ne vem če bi en razdelilnik pobral 50% signala :)
<dz0ny> ja pri analogni je bil kanal Å¡irok par mhz in ti je sam en program mal slabo lovil
<dz0ny> tle sta dost skupaj
<dz0ny> in ti vse odleti
<dz0ny> sem par starim mamcam rihtal :)
<dz0ny> k so mele na vsakem vogalu hiše anteno
<dz0ny> in je blo že un zvezan tko da si se za glavo prjel
<dz0ny> en Å¡rauf pa dva bakrena kabla skupaj
<dz0ny> c Å¡katlci
<dz0ny> tist je no go :D za digitalno
<dz0ny> če si mel kdaj satelitsko si poglej kako je zvezan
<dz0ny> tko moraš met za digitalno
<upd> dz0ny, aja, ja ena antena je proti krimu ki najbolš lovi sam ima samo mux a
<upd> sicer pa ni mi jasno od kje pridejo hrvaški programi k se večkrat bolše vidijo k slo
<dz0ny> mi ga neki z transponderji serjemo
<dz0ny> oni oddajajo lokalno
<dz0ny> pač do kjer se da optiko
<dz0ny> od tam naprej direkt oddaja
<dz0ny> pri nas samo podaljšujemo signal
<upd> aja a pol oni oddajajo pri nas, al naši oddajajo pol
<dz0ny> ne oni oddajajo dost bližje meji
<dz0ny> mi na večjih hribih
<dz0ny> pa podaljšamo do meje z transponderji
<upd> ja zakaj pa se pol vidijo hrvaški tu, jaz imam do meje 100km, prvi naš oddajnik pa 11km
<upd> mislem a so naši nesposobni, če od njih lahko tako daleč vleče
<orion1111> pred kratkim so začel oddajat Pink Si na dvbt
<upd> sej kar naj dodajajo, naj raje povečajo pokritost
<CrazyLemon> tudi na siolu sm vidu da so dodali pink si
<zdobersek> ... yay?
<CrazyLemon> exactly.. ?
<zdobersek> on-the-fucking-spot, dude
<CrazyLemon> whats with the fucking swearing , dude
<zdobersek> fuck-all!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> danes spet nisem bil na kolesu
<zdobersek> .gif don't care
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/RBYBWi1IT8vDy/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .gif but I do
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/mhTo2xnm3R6g0/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/558/901/519.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif i was and i liked it
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/pE8TMvC23hqKc/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-s-Ubuntu-Is-the-Faster-Growing-OS-in-India-453693.shtml
<Pepelka13> Canonical's Ubuntu Is the Fastest Growing OS in India
<Pepelka13> »Canonical's Ubuntu operating system has found a very large market to expand to, India, and it looks like this might be the country that's th...«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSZmV_3Lm_A
<Pepelka13> Russian man orders ducks to attention, marches them into barn! - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Понравилось? Жми лайк!!! subscribe for new videos and also see other videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO5C45GXsPo«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, greva sajbrat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 2 tired
<lynxlynxlynx> faaak, kdo prevaja drupal? Plavajoče število
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa res..do grla v minusu :P
<zdobersek> blublublublu
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra sasa84
<CrazyLemon> make it quick
<CrazyLemon> not quick enough
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-07
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c4O6FlEktc
<Pepelka13> 【TVCM①】FACIAL FITNESS PAO（フェイシャルフィットネス パオ）～CR編（30秒）～ / MTG[公式] - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »クリスティアーノ・ロナウドがイメージキャラクターのMTG新商品 FACIAL FITNESS PAO（フェイシャルフィットネス パオ）のCMです。 「世界一の笑顔へ、もっと鍛えよう。1日2回、1回30秒からの集中トレーニング！」­→ http://www.mtgec.jp/wellness/pao/«
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> dan
<napsy> obstaja kak (boljsi) kalkulator za najem kreditov... recimo ki uposteva placo, stan, delovno dobo, zaposlenost. skratka vse pogoje ze nek vecji kredit ..
<lynxlynxlynx> pejt na banko
<napsy> (online kalkulator)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej, če ni na strani bank, bo pomankljiv
<slax0r> na banko...bo najbolj ziher
<slax0r> vsi ti kalkulatorji so samo informativni
<slax0r> in (boljsega) ni
<slax0r> http://superuser.com/questions/792607/why-does-windows-think-that-my-wireless-keyboard-is-a-toaster
<Pepelka13> device manager - Why does Windows think that my wireless keyboard is a toaster? - Super User
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ApQrbhQp8
<Pepelka13> Robot Chicken - Star Trek: The Next Generation's Night Crew - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »In this clip from the June 29th episode of Robot Chicken, we find out who runs the bridge of the Enterprise after Picard (guest star Patrick Stewart) goes to...«
<CrazyLemon> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/ubeam-technology-will-enable-people-to-charge-devices-through-the-air/
<CrazyLemon> charging with sound
<slax0r> so pocasni
<slax0r> iphone lahk v mikrovalovki chargas...
<slax0r>  her career goal was to eventually find life on other planets. Instead, Ms. Perry accidentally stumbled upon something even more exciting
<slax0r> LOL
<lynxlynxlynx> http://opensslrampage.org/post/94039343903/abad1dea-the-ssl-smiley-song-sing-it
<Pepelka13> OpenSSL Valhalla Rampage — abad1dea: The SSL Smiley Song ˙ ͜ʟ˙ Sing it...
<Pepelka13> »abad1dea:“The SSL Smiley Song ˙ ͜ʟ˙Sing it with me:Dashing through the cloud On a ten gigabit link One packet in a crowd Falls into the data sink! Draw a smiley face On the diagram Suck up data,...«
<dz0ny> .sc cools kids
<jabuk> Mos Def X Cools Kids- Knocked Down Mathematics(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/keetaamor/mos-def-x-cools-kids-knocked ♥0 ▶14
<dz0ny> .sc cool kids ecosmith
<jabuk> Echosmith - Cool Kids(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/upcastmusic/echosmith-cool-kids ♥5,821 ▶175,776
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/gallery/slxg4
<Pepelka13> Welcome to the world of Customer Service - Imgur
<Pepelka13> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<slax0r> ppl -.-
<skyyy> lp
<napsy> jo
<msev> hej a za irc lahko tut kakšno vprašanje zastavim? A se je mogoče skriti specifičnemu uporabniku da ne vidi kaj pišeš ostali pa vidijo
<slax0r> nop
<slax0r> reverse ignore ne obstaja
<msev> dang
<sasa84> elow ;)
<dz0ny> msev: otr
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> pa ključe izmenjaš
 * sasa84 pošlata dz0ny 
<dz0ny> pa lahko pišeš tle bp pa sam uni k majo isti ključ vidjo kaj piše
<dz0ny> sasa84: perv
<sasa84> :$
<dz0ny> bogi ti tvoji slušatelji
<dz0ny> če vse šlataš
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> tam sem pridna dz0ny  :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/07/bondara-sexfit-i-used-to-be-a-serious-journalist/
<Pepelka13> SexFit is a pedometer for your penis
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka13> »It was only a matter of time before wearable technology moved from people's heads and wrists and ventured downstairs. British adult retailer Bondara is«
<sasa84> dz0ny, aja... mogoče pa sam na tak način zdelajo :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, juuuuuhuuuuuu
<napsy>  http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/prispevki-in-izjave-prvi-dnevnik/174289788
<Pepelka13> rtv 4d
<zdobersek> juhuu sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: danes bom jst zakuhu
<zdobersek> napsy: do you startup?
<napsy> yes I has
<lynxlynxlynx> tale visionect, a ni?
<napsy> aha
<sasa84> ooo, priden <:O~ zdobersek !!!
<zdobersek> pa ne imaginecup ...
<zdobersek> napsy: a open-sourcate?
<napsy> nekaj projektov je ja
<zdobersek> open hardware ... ?
<napsy> aja
<napsy> ne to pa ne
<napsy> nase naprave so namenske
<CrazyLemon> buu
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity Shopping Lens Is Legal, Says UK Data Protection Body  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/t5pEr0X6nY8/unity-shopping-lens-is-legal-says-ioc-uk
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T53oGGyl6qg
<Pepelka13> The Win Tunnel - The Perfect Tuck - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »In this episode Chris finds out which position really is fastest on the descents.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^ top tube it
<sasa84_> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=664203683671934
<Pepelka13> Odilon Lima | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Mantenha sua mulher em forma«
<sasa84_> zakon!!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: roger roger
 * sasa84_ se stisne k zdobersek *moj moj*
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<slax0r> u
<slax0r> nevihta
<slax0r> kul
<sasa84_> nč..v gozd
<sasa84_> ajde ;)
<zdobersek> spet v gozd :D
<idioterna> ja ful je za spucat zledoloma
<slax0r> a se kr?
<idioterna> ja kako se kr
<idioterna> sej noben ni
<slax0r> ja kako pa bi naj vedu? mi nismo meli ravno zledoloma, pa v tistih krajih se tut letos nisem bil kaj prevec
<idioterna> take stvari mors vedet!
<idioterna> ni opravicila
<slax0r> prav :(
<idioterna> hehe
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: \o
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<orion1111> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYUR2B5eNHk&index=2&list=RDo17sCBvgU00
<Pepelka13> MTV Jukka Bros Promo - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »The Jukkas like to watch MTV«
<orion1111> To je blo včasih na mtv
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] turcin70: Re: Start menu v Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41954/#p41954
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 27.1°C @07.08.2014 17:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% Veter: zahodnik 4.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:57, Kulminacija: 13:12:11, Sončni zahod: 20:27:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 30min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Start menu v Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41955/#p41955
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Monthly Update to KDE Frameworks 5 Now Live  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jZszQfeh6GU/kde-release-first-monthly-update-kde-frameworks-5
<speed-> hai
<orion1111> ohai
<zdobersek> ohahahahai
<sasa84> juhiuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sup bitch
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> pffff
<zdobersek> PinocchioLemon!
<idioterna> zdobersek: kje se mi najbl splaca jit do ptuja cez celsko kotlino?
<idioterna> zdobersek: strava me posle skoz zalec, celje pa na vojnik
<zdobersek> idioterna: potem?
<zdobersek> na konjice?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> do frama
<idioterna> pol pa tam prot ptuju
<zdobersek> do konjic je dobra opcija
<idioterna> ja sej to je popularity based
<zdobersek> mogoc bi od konjic naprej lahko probu do poljcan pa na ptujsko goro
<idioterna> aha vidm
<idioterna> ne sej grem do gornje radgone tko da shortest route mi prav da je kr cez zimico
<idioterna> cist bliz maribora
<idioterna> skoz lenart
<idioterna> 6h55m
<idioterna> slis se kr ok
<dz0ny> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-08/07/10-qs-about-nasa-impossible-drive
<Pepelka13> 10 questions about Nasa's 'impossible' space drive answered (Wired UK)
<Pepelka13> »Wired.co.uk's piece last week about Nasa's test of a new type of space drive triggered a tsunami of responses online. Many were understandably sceptical, but we answer many of your queries here«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tule https://slo-tech.com/novice/t617009  nekdo išče tvojo pozornost
<idioterna> ce mas username loh kr ti odgovoris
<CrazyLemon> nimam
<CrazyLemon> sam opazu sem da te omenja
<idioterna> hvala
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<zdobersek> ahoi
<CrazyLemon> ioha
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Namestitev Ubuntu 14  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41956/#p41956
<dz0ny> huh larry page just followed me on g+
<dz0ny> creepy
<CrazyLemon> i smell a job offer
<zdobersek> do u wanna be C E O m8?
<idioterna> he's been reading your search history
<zdobersek> listening to your phone conversations
<CrazyLemon> or preparing to write a c&d letter :p
<zdobersek> leapcast suxx you loozaa, gtfo!
<upd> pa ta google chrome je res čorav 4gb rama čist enostavno ni dovolj
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This is What’s New In VLC 2.1.5, Available to Download Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4b4Wh9RXhoQ/vlc-215-released-heres-whats-new
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-08
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS Released, Ready to Download Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/B9qhKe2N3r8/ubuntu-12-04-5-lts-released-ready-download-now
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 25.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @08/08/2014 06:31:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.29+N,+14.75+E
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<dz0ny> http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/images/b/b8/bug.png
<johnnyyy> oj
<johnnyyy> eno vprašanje za C experte
<johnnyyy> ali je možno funkciji, ki ni definirana kot pointer spremeniti pointer
<idioterna> v Cju je vse mozno
<idioterna> vprasanje je samo ce ves kaj delas
<johnnyyy> recimo imam funkcijo: void foo(void){...} , v runtime pa bi ji zamenjal pointer
<idioterna> kateri pointer bi ji zamenjal?
<johnnyyy> za začetek recimo v NULL, če mi to uspe, potem lahk v kar koli
<idioterna> ja ampak ker pointer?
<idioterna> tle ne vidm nobenga pointerja
<johnnyyy> hm
<idioterna> void ni pointer
<johnnyyy> vem
<idioterna> void je tip, pa se void* foo bi mogl bit ce bi hotu da vrne pointer na void
<johnnyyy> no situacija je takšna
<speed-> cist enostavno c je prizadet
<speed-> :)
<johnnyyy> imam library in header
<johnnyyy> v headerju so prototipi funkcij
<johnnyyy> library v runtimeu loadam v program
<idioterna> dalec najlazje ti bo wrapperje nardit
<idioterna> k castajo v prave tipe
<johnnyyy> zdej pa bi rad da bi nekak to združil v te headerje
<johnnyyy> da mi ni potrebno imeti 100 funkcij tipa void (*foo) (void)=pointer do funkcije
<johnnyyy> speed-: C je zakon :)
<speed-> meh :)
<johnnyyy> ti ni ql? :)
<speed-> ne prevec
<speed-> sicer ze 15 let nisem nic v cju delal
<speed-> tak da nimam kaj za rect :)
<speed-> samo so me drugi jeziki razvadili dovol
<speed-> da nebi cja vec delal pa ce mi vrtajo kolena :)
<speed-> kjer si lahko malo bolj povrsen pa se vseeno vse dela hehe :)
<johnnyyy> aha, no jst sem tudi v embeded svetu, pa si kej druzga že ne moreš privoščit :D
<speed-> :)
<dz0ny> ffs spet bom zgubljal živce z launchpad
<dz0ny> ko bi fuckerji to že enkrat ukinl al pa zrihtal bi blo zakon
<dz0ny> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<dz0ny> fu launchpad
<dz0ny> broken do amena
<speed-> vdihni... izdihni
<speed-> )
<dz0ny> piham
<dz0ny> fuck this
<dz0ny> .aptf fileutl.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/apt-pkg/fileutl.h > libapt-pkg-dev
<zdobersek> YOLO RITE
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 6.km SZ od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @08/08/2014 14:14:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.1+E
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.10 Wallpaper Contest Now Open for Entries  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6npyzgcylEw/ubuntu-14-10-wallpaper-contest
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Coming to Linux This Fall  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0uGIoGKHCxc/borderlands-the-pre-sequel-linux-release-confirmed
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Brezžični tiskalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41957/#p41957
<orion1111> http://postimg.org/image/qlj4ehpw3/
<Pepelka13> View image: murko in avdic
<zdobersek> https://plus.google.com/+ChrisBlasko/posts/GzCuzTyUXNq
<Pepelka13> Today is a good day. I just had a call from a telemarketer. Did I yell and…
<Pepelka13> »Today is a good day. I just had a call from a telemarketer. Did I yell and scream at them, you ask? Certainly not. Like a good IT administrator I put my… - Chris Blasko – Google+«
<CrazyLemon> quiet day
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek y u soquiet
<CrazyLemon> kaj prezene na vc	1
<CrazyLemon> lol..očitno ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tretji link na drugi strani :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Brezžični tiskalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41958/#p41958
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 14  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41959/#p41959
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 14  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41960/#p41960
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 14  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41961/#p41961
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-09
<msev> hey
<msev> emmm kko se omejim na trenutno xfce temo
<msev> k se mi zdi da najprej naloži eno drugo potem pa to k jo mam čez
<msev> pa bi se rd znebil tist prej pa da samo to naloži
<sasa84> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2518330393/
<Pepelka13> Camp X-Ray Trailer (Official Trailer) - IMDb
<Pepelka13> »Watch the latest Camp X-Ray Trailer (Official Trailer) on IMDb«
<CrazyLemon> Your Skype for Linux version is being retired. Update today.
<msev_> http://slexy.org/view/s2Upuzukzb
<Pepelka13> Paste // Slexy 2.0
<Pepelka13> »The Internet's Hottest Pastebin. Paste errors to debug, show off your code, or show off your tech specs. Slexy is the new Sexy.«
<msev_> kaj moram spremenit?
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 18.km JV od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @09/08/2014 15:48:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+13.38+E
<CrazyLemon> paste service providerja
<CrazyLemon> slexy is just wrong
<msev_> aja a ni dobr
<CrazyLemon> well..its not sexy..thats for sure
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41962/#p41962
<CrazyLemon> sup ppl
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41963/#p41963
<CrazyLemon> .stran piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com
<jabuk> piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com ni dosegljiva
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41964/#p41964
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-10
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41965/#p41965
<CrazyLemon> .stran piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com
<jabuk> piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> why u no work piwik..why
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> effin rhcloud
<CrazyLemon> biskvit17 to kar počneš je izredno nadležno (gor pa dol po kanalu)
<biskvit17> oprostite, ker sem pravkar nameščal sistem, je na vse sveže...
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41966/#p41966
<zdobersek> SLAVC REPRESENTS http://www.theguardian.com/science/animal-magic/2014/aug/08/slavc-wolf-migration-europe
<Pepelka13> Incredible journey: one wolf's migration across Europe | Henry Nicholls | Science | theguardian.com
<Pepelka13> »Slavc is a wolf. In 2011, he began an epic 2,000 kilometre migration across Europe from Slovenia to Italy via the Austrian Alps«
<sasa84> jouuu ;)
<zdobersek> hey sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://www.theguardian.com/science/animal-magic/2014/aug/08/slavc-wolf-migration-europe
<Pepelka13> Incredible journey: one wolf's migration across Europe | Henry Nicholls | Science | theguardian.com
<Pepelka13> »Slavc is a wolf. In 2011, he began an epic 2,000 kilometre migration across Europe from Slovenia to Italy via the Austrian Alps«
<sasa84> eloooow zdobersek :D
<sasa84> ja, sm brala že to :)
<CrazyLemon> do NOT install chrome remote desktop sharing
<sasa84> why CrazyLemon WHHHYYYYYY
<CrazyLemon> ker ti požre vseh 8GB rama
<CrazyLemon> in ti nabije Å¡e 2GB swapa
<sasa84> a se morš hva,lt d maš 8giga rama? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na tem kanalu se nimam kaj hvalit z 8gb rama ker ga imam verjetno najmanj :D
<CrazyLemon> no..ti ga maš manj ampak ti ne šteješ :PP
 * sasa84 se skrije
<sasa84> kmal ga bom mela tolk kt ti
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> "kmal"
<LorD_DDooM> A se da upgrejdat iz ubuntu 13.10 na 14.04 preko do-release-upgrade? Meni javi da ni novega releasa
<CrazyLemon> to sm slišal že
<sasa84> ta tedn bom Å¡la kej v lj pogledat
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne vem zakaj ne bi se dalo
<CrazyLemon> do-release-upgrade -p ?
<LorD_DDooM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453883/upgrade-from-13-10-to-14-04-no-new-release-found
<Pepelka13> Upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04: "No new release found" - Ask Ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> "The problem was that I did do-release-upgrade as root, this didn't work. Invoking this command as normal user worked. Hower I don't understand why it doesn't as root."
<CrazyLemon> upgrade-manager -d ?
<CrazyLemon> al je update
<sasa84_> mogl bi
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> deja-dup-monitor
<CrazyLemon> je znorel
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. kako je to povezano z chrome desktop sharing
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, teb vse nek Å¡teka :P
<sasa84_> nama z dz0ny je to lepo delal :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ naah
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je kul
<CrazyLemon> deja-dup-monitor sm killal
<LorD_DDooM> Drugače imam jaz najmanjšega, sam 4 GB je velik
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM awww..bužček :(
<CrazyLemon> a dam to v topic al raje ne? :)
<LorD_DDooM> lahk si daš screenshot na namizje
<CrazyLemon> za  morale boost?
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. a obstaja kak način da bi dostopal prek androida do taba v chromeu? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa da ni to chrome desktop sharing ker ta ni najbl učinkovit
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1TsCud9QhU
<Pepelka13> Faithless - Mass Destruction - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Music video by Faithless performing Mass Destruction. (c) 2004 SONY BMG MUSIC ENTERTAINMENT (UK) Limited«
<CrazyLemon> http://itsfoss.com/italian-city-turin-open-source
<Pepelka13> Italian City Turin Opts For Ubuntu And Open Office To Save Millions
<Pepelka13> »Last month we learnt that French city Toulouse saved a million euro by opting for LibreOffice. In related news, neighboring Italian city Turin (or Torino in Italian) has decided to get rid of propr...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ evo novica pisana tebi na kožo
<CrazyLemon> go write it up :p
<CrazyLemon>  control-file-has-bad-permissions md5sums 0664 != 0644
<CrazyLemon> da hell
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Screenshot App Shutter Bug Fix Update Removes Ubuntu One Plugin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/maTtj3Y83UI/shutter-0-9-2-released-removes-ubuntu-one
<sasa84> kaj je CrazyLemon ? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 napiši novico..pa še source je v italijanščini - kot nalašč zate!
<zdobersek> bl zate
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,to je bl zate, k si bližje meje :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js sm že napisal dve novici v prejšnjem mesecu
<sasa84> jooooo, ful si piki
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofi?
<zdobersek> sasa84: hm, ne hvala
<sasa84> :o zdobersek ???
<zdobersek> sasa84: prepozn je :|
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41967/#p41967
<sasa84> jejsa zdobersek
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41968/#p41968
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41969/#p41969
<zdobersek> idioterna: javi se.
<idioterna> zdobersek: ?
<zdobersek> idioterna: as dons mel on kolovrat do radgone?
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/178227715 http://app.strava.com/activities/178227740
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Gornja Radgona near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> v petek po sluzbi sm su
<idioterna> danes zjutraj pa nazaj
<zdobersek> kul
<zdobersek> kudos.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa ti?
<idioterna> zdele pa
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/178377712
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Javor near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek danes nič..v petek sem
<CrazyLemon> bl mal ker sm bil utrujen
<CrazyLemon> ampak neki je bilo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ok, kudos
<zdobersek> sasa84_: report s.v.p.
<sasa84_> zdobersek,? a za tek al kaj?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<sasa84_> joj, dns pa včeri mam počitek, ker sem tekla čez teden
<sasa84_> jutr zjutri grem spet
<CrazyLemon> koliko si tekla čez teden ?
<sasa84_> joj, neb vedla...
<sasa84_> ampak verjetno vsaj 20km
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/bRetADl.gif
<CrazyLemon> .bow
<zdobersek> bravo sasa84_ !
<sasa84_> hvala zdobersek !!! :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: implement!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41970/#p41970
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj ne bi ti za spremembo implemental? :)
<sasa84_> hvala CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> i'll approve! :P
<sasa84_> vzpodbuda mi ful pomen :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a veš kakšna bi šele spodbuda bila če ne bi kadila..ajoj :p
<sasa84_> :$
<zdobersek> saywut
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..saša vse kilometre preteče s čikom v ustih
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84_> hahahahahaha
<sasa84_> ta bi bla pa huda :D
 * CrazyLemon išče gif :D
<sasa84_> joj, dns bi kmal krepnla do smeha... mat me tko vprača "ej..pa k greš tečt...a vzameš cigarete sabo?" :D
<CrazyLemon> .gif running with a cigarette
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ELWLQ1FzIGbgA/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> it does!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ js sm prepričan da jih :)
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,nope
<sasa84_> nimam cajta vmes kadit :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ po teku zihr kadiš :)
<sasa84_> če s tem tekom fajn zagrabm pa d se tko mal prpravm....sm razmišlala, čeb nehala
<CrazyLemon> ne no.. čemu bi nehala nekaj kar si ponosno počela toliko let
<CrazyLemon> ves trud bi šel v nič
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> nč fantje dragi... zdj pa grem :)
<CrazyLemon> na čik?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84_> pridkani bodte pa se tipkamo jtr ;)
<sasa84_> nope, pančat grem CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> uživaj! js bom pa še mal ostal..če lahko? :D
<sasa84_> me nek glava boli...mogoče zto, k sm bla dns na enem prepihu pa... grem kr spat
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, mission approved!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ thank you! thank you very much!
<CrazyLemon> pa ln :)
<sasa84_> :*
<sasa84_> nočk :D
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41971/#p41971
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41972/#p41972
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a31TyOF_QFU
<Pepelka13> Giro del Portogallo, rissa tra Rossi e - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> old.
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/wR3ZxfB.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .morje oper
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 26.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.3°C
<CrazyLemon> hm.. Å¡e malo
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Finally: Native Netflix Linux Support Now Works in Chrome Beta  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kEjftvFAfWw/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41973/#p41973
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41974/#p41974
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-03
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: I know why :), k majo eno pridno punco k jih rine naprej
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<napsy> kwa dogaja
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvrmWfzNOVo
<Pepelka> Adi smolar je treba delat - YouTube
<Pepelka> »1Br«
<napsy> ehh
<napsy> sj bo drzava delila odpustnice
<napsy> tak da ce si broke se kr pijav :)
<pitastrudl> upejmo da se to ne zgodi
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> fml je problem toglat keyguard na lolipopu brez da se t ikej zjebe
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YWTtCsvgvg
<Pepelka> Turn your Smartphone into a 3D Hologram | 4K - YouTube
<napsy> nice
<Pepelka> »Bored of New Apps? This is my tutorial on how to turn your phone into a Hologram Projector! Demo Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsg8KDKVNGE Credits t...«
<pitastrudl> sm vidu ja kr fajn
<dz0ny> sami redditorji tle
<pitastrudl> ne uporablam neki reddita
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> or not
<napsy> digg
<pitastrudl> imgur
<dz0ny> lol digg
<napsy> ka je narobe z digg?
<zdobbie> 19 ljudi na kanali
<zdobbie> wat een lowpoint
<pitastrudl> lul
<pitastrudl> treba mal bncje podelit
<pitastrudl> hehe
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/ozadja/informacijska-varnost-je-zadnje-kar-drzavno-upravo-zanima.html
<Pepelka> »Informacijska varnost je zadnje, kar državno upravo zanima«
<Pepelka> »Dr. Mateja Kovačiča ne preseneča, da ima Hrvaška prisluhe pogovorov o arbitraži, niti to, da bi jih lahko imela tudi Slovenija.«
<msev> Ta Google Foto, če maš "unticked" tiste opcije za uploadanje fotk v oblak, pol google nima tvojih fotk ane
<CrazyLemon> msev sure..why not
<msev> coz  google is creepy :)
<yang> !g fsf windows 10 statement
<Pepelka> The FSF's statement on Windows 10 — Free Software Foundation ... https://www.fsf.org/news/the-fsfs-statement-on-windows-10
<CrazyLemon> msev is he?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lepo..zdaj pa pošeraj še tistik 2971 besed ki jih je delo skrilo
<Matthai> tole ste videli: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdIpfnnJ_Rg
<Pepelka> Å tefanec pri Bobovniku - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> smo ja..je idioterna polinkal.. oziroma njegov alter ego
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakvaj me silis v zlocin
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakvaj linkaš nekaj kar ni v celoti dostopno.. ne silim te sam making a point
<zdobersek> for the tease
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<zdobersek> a bit really
<yang> Cybersecuruty Information Sharing Act (CISA) se ponovno skusa uveljaviti
<zdobersek> well stop it
<yang> nevem koliko velja podpisovanje online peticij, ce nisi ameriski drzavljan
<yang> faxbigbrother.com
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iWVNxclS1Q&amp;feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Electronic paper parking signs deployed in Sydney - YouTube
<Pepelka> »To see road traffic information on the go, drivers in Sydney can now rely on unique electronic paper signs optimized for road traffic launched by Visionect a...«
<CrazyLemon> napsy old!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<napsy> psst
<yang> kje v evropi je dobavljiv chromebook c201 ?
<dz0ny> slovenija
<yang> kje
<dz0ny> https://www.altstore.si/prenosnik-asus-chromebook-c300ma-ro005.2
<Pepelka> Prenosnik ASUS ChromeBook C300MA-RO005
<Pepelka> »Prenosni računalnik ChromeBook se ponaša z operacijskim sistemom Chrome OS. Posebnost ChromBooka je operacijski sistem pri kateremu je Google poskrbel, da bodo vsi vaši podatki na varnem - na oblaku. Tako se boste tako izognili kakršnikoli možnosti i«
<CrazyLemon> to je c300!!
<yang> hvala je to isti kot c201 ?
<dz0ny> better
<dz0ny> x64
<dz0ny> un je pa armv7
<yang> ne jaz iscem c201
<dz0ny> sumum da hoceš ti svoje poganjat gor :>
<yang> ja tocno, zato c300 ni better zame
<dz0ny> kaj mate že tist holly os
<dz0ny> a k je intel :)?
<CrazyLemon> silly*
<yang> debian
<dz0ny> no sej tle bo debian delal bp
<dz0ny> na tistmeu armu not :)
<yang> daj mail ti posljem info ne da se mi razlagat
<dz0ny> yang: sel lahko na pastebin
<yang> poglej na libreboot mailung listo
<dz0ny> link?
<yang> !g libreboot mailing list
<Pepelka> Libreboot Info Page - Lists https://lists.nongnu.org/mailman/listinfo/libreboot
<yang> zadnji mailingvpoglej
<dz0ny>  The CPU is simply too slow for offering a decent experience with software rendering
<dz0ny> yea
<dz0ny> bot ok
<dz0ny> btw wtf je libreboot
<dz0ny> bios fork od coreboota?
<yang> ja
<yang> deblobvan coreboot
<yang> zdele nisem za rac. in ne uspem pogledat odkod je c201 dobavljiv
<CrazyLemon> z internetov
<yang> zgleda da z amazona
<CrazyLemon> a sem že kdaj omenil da sovražim italijane?
<yang> vafanculo
<yang> kaj te feragosto matra ?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: kaj je spet narobe?
<sasa84_> bogi pikec naš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ neodločni so!
<CrazyLemon> ne ve a bi se peljal na prehitevalnem ali normalnem (?) pasu
<CrazyLemon> in potem pelje kr nekje vmes
<CrazyLemon> joj zakaj nisem Å¡el za policaja
<CrazyLemon> yang niti ne.. ni jih toliko kot jih je nekdaj bilo
<CrazyLemon> mislim itak bo vedno ob sobotah zastoj kot si videl na posnetku zadnjič
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sej ti bi bil za**** policaj :P
<dz0ny> sam za windows folk :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to greš še vedno lahko vedno
<dz0ny> aka za policaja
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> dz0ny: sam na plaži bi babe lohk skoz pršle..drgač gotova maša :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDi9uFcD7XI
<Pepelka> DC SHOES: ROBBIE MADDISON'S "PIPE DREAM" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »DC presents Robbie “Maddo” Maddison’s “Pipe Dream,” giving the world a chance to witness history being made as Maddo rides his dirt bike on the powerful and ...«
<sasa84> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t647802
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja js to počnem vsaj enkrat tedensko..kr celo škatlo dam v pralni stroj da spucam /tmp/
<CrazyLemon> k drugač je hudič če ti se preveč tega v /tmp/ nabere
<dz0ny>  /tmp == tpmfs(ram fs)
<dz0ny> pa je mir
<CrazyLemon> o kul.. zgleda bom prišparal pri vodi in elektriki!
<CrazyLemon> hvala dz0ny <3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> tail /etc/fstab
<dz0ny> tmpfs   /tmp         tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,size=2G          0  0
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ma isto
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimiva tema
<yang> http://jp.si/decathlon/
<yang> tisto na prikolici so solarni paneli
<zdobbie> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> amm kakšna ideja zakaj kr naenkrat brezžični telefon nam dela težave? slišim osebo ki kliče normalno
<CrazyLemon> oseba pa ne sliši mene
<CrazyLemon> je pa bazna postaja takoj zravn ruterja
<CrazyLemon> in je vedno bila
<zdobbie> SOVA
<zdobbie> BND
<zdobbie> koga klices? kam? v kalifat?
<zdobbie> mogoce celo Hrvati
<yang> zdobbie: solarni paneli za napajanje raznih zadev (mobilni telefon, luc, kuhalnik...)
<yang> mogoce celo za pogon kolesa
<zdobbie> mobielektrarna al kok
<zdobbie> THE WAR WAS LOST
<zdobbie> THE TREATY SIGNED
<zdobbie> I WAS NOT CUT ACROSS THE LINE
<zdobbie> I WAS NOT CUT THOUGH MANY TRIED
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobbie> oooh, .doc filet sem dubu po mejlu
<sasa84> juhuuuuu zdobbie!!!
<zdobbie> kam ze to fwdjam, da odpre in pogleda? na bitstamp?
<zdobbie> hej sasa84
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pošlji meni..tnx
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> spet bo veselo na telekomu.. posodabljajo vmesnika na boxu
<zdobbie> funfunfun
<CrazyLemon> vmesnik*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/info-in-obvestila/prenova-vmesnika-siol-tv
<Pepelka> Info in obvestila - Telekom Slovenije
<Pepelka> »​Od ponedeljka, 3. avgusta, do najkasneje četrtka, 6. avgusta, bomo vaš BOX sistemsko nadgradili z novejšo programsko opremo. Ta vam poleg boljše stabilnosti vmesnika, hitrejšega delovanja in nove podobe prinaša tudi nekaj težko pričakovanih novosti, med katerimi je najpomembnejša posodobitev storitve Ogled nazaj. Storitev Ogled nazaj po novem vključuje možnost Nadaljuj na naslednjo oddajo. Tako vam novi uporabniški vmesnik ob zaključ
<CrazyLemon> big changes.. replace yellow with gray
<CrazyLemon> my bad..replace black with gray and yellow with blue!
<zdobbie> blue => stability
<zdobbie> duuuh
<CrazyLemon> gray => speed?
<zdobbie> DOUBLE speed
<sasa84> ooo lordi ;)
<idioterna> yang: kje si pa vidu to s celicami na prikolci
<idioterna> k js sm jo dons vidu v polju
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ! dota2 championship!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: s0n't care
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.7°C @03.08.2015 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 52% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:51:49, Kulminacija: 11:12:32, Sončni zahod: 18:33:15
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 41min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme bp
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 18.9°C @03.08.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 96% zahodnik 0.7 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:44:03, Kulminacija: 11:06:32, Sončni zahod: 18:29:01
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 44min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-04
<yang> buongiorno
<napsy> utro
<napsy> jutro
<yang> napsy priden, ze v sluzbi
<napsy> ponavad sm zmer tak
<yang> mogoce kdo ve ce je mozno se kje kupiti nadomestno samsung baterijo za telefon kot pa na uradnem servisu ? rad bi jo kupil v ljubljani
<zdobbie> y the anarchy
<idioterna> yang: kero pa rabis
<idioterna> js mam eno k je skor nova
<idioterna> zlo mal rabljena
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> EB-L1F2HVU
<yang> samsung galaxy s3 lahko odprem pa pogledam ker model je baterija
<yang> moment
<idioterna> senkam, ne bom rabu, k sm telefon prodal preden je baterija prsla po posti, pol sem jo pa posodu za dva tedna enmu k je sel potovat pa je hotu rezervno met pri sebi
<idioterna> tko da res mal rabljen
<idioterna> upam da je ustrezn tip
<yang> evo en fant Zoeta priklaplja na polnilno postajo
<yang> ta ma domet 150-210km
<idioterna> cez glavo dost
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/foggy-morning-commute
<yang> http://jp.si/e-car/
<zdobersek> e, care!
<yang> zoui
<yang> 67% je poln pa pise se 35 min loadanja
<yang> pocasneje se polni kot moj mobilnik
<idioterna> res je neuporabn ja
<yang> za kolk ciklov so baterije v avtu
<CrazyLemon> taužnt tristu!
<LorD_DDooM> Odvisno, nekatere firme ti baterije zamenjajo vsakih n-le na rednem servisu, Prius pa mislim da ima 5-7 let življensko dobo baterij.
<LorD_DDooM> n-let*
<yang> vecina teh avtov je majhnih in lahkih, verjetno zato da je poraba manjsa
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker so to mestni avti
<LorD_DDooM> Niso tako zelo lažji. baterijo so težke, pa nekateri imajo elektro motor na vsakem kolesu, ne samo enega centralnega.
<yang> garazo moras imeti za takega da ga doma filad
<yang> filas
<zdobbie> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2015/08/04/supervizor-se-ne-posodablja/
<yang> novi so nekje od 25000 dalje
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj je potrebno met garažo? sej je dovolj polnilnic v mestu.. itak tisti ki so v mestu ga verjetno polnijo enkrat na teden..max
<pitastrudl> jutro
<yang> doma da lepo cez noc napolnis
<yang> ne rabis cakat
<idioterna> sej ne gres vsak dan 200km
<idioterna> ce si v mestu avtomobila itak sploh ne rabis
<idioterna> tko da je zguba ze to da avto mas
<pitastrudl> maš bus al pa kolo
<pitastrudl> no sam ko je dež je fajn avto met, sam tut vsi grejo tak vn na cesto pa je guzva :@
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> s kolesom si po dezju velik prej
<zdobbie> k je manj trenja na mokri cesti
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<pitastrudl> še posebi da greš s kolesom po dežju
<pitastrudl> 10/10 experience
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://mega.co.nz/#!1wdmmCZD!Wr5GDgKoLDxHGXjLptJP_9hoF7v3IYaM_L-Zpd0NMmc
<Pepelka> mega
<Pepelka> »MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 50GB now!«
<zdobersek> NOT SAFE
<dz0ny> typos "povežeš z računalnikom prek UTB-kabla"
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> Matthai: ^^
<Matthai> a UTB je notri? Sem ji popravil na UTP
<yang> sm(a)rt http://jp.si/e-car/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i was just joking! :D
<dz0ny> A?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny glede članka
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo potrebno rippat delo :D
<zdobbie> sam jst sem ga moral
<CrazyLemon> right
<yang> za vse ljubitelje tesel http://jp.si/e-car
<CrazyLemon> ne bom kliknu!
<dz0ny> yang: za privacy guy-a zelo rad daješ podatke kje se sprehajaš :>
<yang> ti se kr oglasi, greva na pijaco
<CrazyLemon> such a predator
<zdobbie> e-predator
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CLWMxiVUkAATwN9.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> AHAHAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> CNN rox!
<napsy> mogoc so dodatn opozoril ker je jericho mesto v zda
<CrazyLemon> cecil the LION's brother jericho
<zdobbie> ahahahahaha soo old
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/jazbeci-prehiteli-trgace-grozdja/371032
<Pepelka> Jazbeci prehiteli trgače grozdja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Le nekaj tednov pred trgatvijo so trgače - na Vipavskem jim pravijo b'ndimači - prehiteli jazbeci, ki so se v zadnjih desetih letih izjemno namnožili, škode so vse večje.«
<CrazyLemon> .yt badger badger badger
<jabuk1> Save The Badger Badger Badger : animated music video : MrWeebl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EllYgcWmcAY
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> hum http://www.24ur.com/novice/it/24ur-com-s-prenovljeno-in-izboljsano-mobilno-spletno-stranjo.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 24ur.com s prenovljeno in izboljšano mobilno spletno stranjo
<Pepelka> »Najbolj obiskana spletna stran pri nas 24ur.com je od danes na prenosih napravah na voljo v povsem prenovljeni obliki. Preprostejša za uporabo in prilagodljiva vsem velikostim zaslonov omogoča hiter in kakovosten dostop do aktualnih vsebin.«
<metalcamp> kje pa so reklame?
<yang> 24 kur(b)
<yang> spet tej kitajci in slonovina
<yang> da se jim dvigne
<CrazyLemon> lol @ mario galunic
<CrazyLemon> zihr je pršu zdobbieja obiskat
<zdobbie> Matthaija pomojem
<zdobbie> ker je Mariotov naslov vsem viden na supervizorju
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: kaj maš z mariotom?
<sasa84_> ej zdobbie..poglej na supervizorju moje ime pa priimk :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj če pa že vsi vemo tvoje ime in priimek?
<CrazyLemon> ej folk..a je kdo že kdaj izgubil PUK kodo?
<slax0r> nov sim :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj pa če je predplačniška SIM?
<slax0r> ne mores nic, ker si zgubil tisto kartico v katero je bil pripet sim, in tista kartica potrjuje da si lastnik
<slax0r> sicer pa, poklic ;)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne bom te zdaj klical no
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> daj no :(
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne :/
<slax0r> please http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/7582720_4794.jpg
<CrazyLemon> slax0r drugače pa tukaj ni 'lastništva', ker simobil ne hrani podatkov o predplačniških karticah
<slax0r> seveda je 'lastnistvo'
<slax0r> ti si 'lastnik' tega sima
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nisem
<CrazyLemon> res ne
<CrazyLemon> i stole it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> no, potem pa mama, ata, sestra, brat, pes, kdorkol pac
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.simobil.si
<jabuk1> www.simobil.si ni dosegljiva
<slax0r> evo, na TK kartici pise: POMEMBNO: S tem dokumentom dokazujete lastnistvo mobilne telefonske stevilke, zato ga skrbno shranite
<slax0r> in. yo. face.
<CrazyLemon> TK?
<slax0r> telekom
<CrazyLemon> js imam tuševo pa ne piše tega
<slax0r> tus === sux
<idioterna> ja k so amaterji :)
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> zdej jih je pa se vecji amater kupu :)
<CrazyLemon> prav..grem poiskat od boba Å¡tevilko
<slax0r> kdo jih je pa kupu?
<idioterna> telesmeh
<CrazyLemon> nope..niti pri bobu ne piše
<slax0r> as in telemah, ali telekom?
<CrazyLemon> teleMEH
<idioterna> telemah
<idioterna> telemeh
<idioterna> telenovela.
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.simobil.si
<jabuk1> www.simobil.si je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> BS
<slax0r> It's just you. http://simobil.si is up.
<Pepelka> Si.mobil - Si.mobil
<Pepelka> »Prenovljeno spletno mesto simobil.si zdaj z možnostjo nakupa prek spleta.«
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t34.0-12/11830303_10206147378956099_2012495799_n.jpg?oh=555a1b8e09843206fd7ff0ef052cc19b&oe=55C2B101
<CrazyLemon> tale je za yanga
<CrazyLemon> 12€ zamenjava sim kartice?!? wtf simobil
<zdobbie> zakaj pa rabis PUK
<zdobbie> a ti provzaprov telefon ugasas
<zdobbie> wat een weirdo
<zdobbie> later boyz
<sasa84_> oooo CrazyLemon...kok so ti lepo laski zrastli
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če želiš zamenjat operaterja rabiš PUK
<pitastrudl> kak ti je uspelo izgubiti puk kodo
<CrazyLemon> ni moja sim kartica
<yang> crazy hehe  ja bi mel tak tshirt
<yang> mam ze 20 let tshirt kjer pise "chamonix" pa znak za dva smucarja ki seksata precrtana
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.5°C @04.08.2015 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 68% severozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:53:01, Kulminacija: 11:12:28, Sončni zahod: 18:31:56
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 38min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> aaaaand we're back
<pitastrudl> wb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: BS
<zdobbie> AYE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek actually its true.. you are just ignorant
<dz0ny> ssh whoami.filippo.io
<zdobbie> DON'T SSH ME!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj lahko pričakujemo patch? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/FiloSottile/whosthere
<Pepelka> FiloSottile/whosthere · GitHub
<Pepelka> »whosthere - A ssh server that knows who you are. $ ssh whoami.filippo.io«
<dz0ny> for what?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for the dumb decision to send all public keys to a server
<zdobbie> yea dz0ny
<zdobbie> fix it
<zdobbie> fix it now
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-05
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> LP
<CrazyLemon> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/concept/top-gear-rides-lexus-hoverboard
<Pepelka> Top Gear rides the Lexus hoverboard | Top Gear
<Pepelka> »A real-life hoverboard, you say? That’s right. As predicted in Back to the Future (Part II), 2015 is the year in which the flying skateboard finally becomes a reality. Many have tried to convert this teenage fantasy into science-fact, but it’s taken nearly 30 years for anyone to make a working version. For this we can thank Lexus, and a team of Germans with an unsociable knowledge of magnetic levitation, or maglev – the sort of black magic th
<CrazyLemon> magnetic tracks.. so disappointing
<pitastrudl> ye
<dz0ny> .stran http://www.24ur.com/
<jabuk1> http://www.24ur.com/ ni dosegljiva
<pitastrudl> .stran potato.me
<jabuk1> potato.me je dosegljiva!
<zdobersek> ohnoes
<zdobersek> mobile traffic overload
<zdobersek> 10:30 je komej
<zdobersek> ne me jebat
<dz0ny> nx_domain :>
<CrazyLemon> works for me!
<zdobbie> but you are not special
<CrazyLemon> but my mommy said i am :(
<zdobbie> mine too
<zdobbie> but I later confirmed with sasa84_ -- have you?
<CrazyLemon> your mommy said i'm special? i <3 your mommy
<CrazyLemon> a bo kaj super zanimivega na letošnjem blackhatu?
<dz0ny> car hacking, mrrobot pannel
<sasa84_> ooo zdobbie je spešl ;)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh.. car hacking.. tist kar me zanima pri car hacking bo na defconu ne na blackhatu
<CrazyLemon> (hacking tesla)
<sasa84_> elow CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> buhdej zlatolaska! :)))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/toksikoloska-analiza-razkrila-piskoti-ki-so-jih-zauzili-udelezenci-delavnice-pri-zalcu-vsebovali-thc.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Toksikološka analiza razkrila: piškoti, ki so jih zaužili udeleženci delavnice pri Žalcu, vsebovali THC
<Pepelka> »Toksikološka analiza piškotov, ki jih je udeležencem delavnice pri Žalcu ponujal vodja delavnice, je pokazala, da so vsebovali THC. Zoper 46-letnega osumljenca bodo zato podali kazensko ovadbo zaradi omogočanja uživanja prepovedanih drog.«
<CrazyLemon> mumilarji!!!
<zdobbie> .yt pahor so what
<jabuk1> Borut Pahor:  So what?! - cela verzija https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cARoC89TrAE
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: mularija ma zrče, tile pa žalec :P
<dz0ny> .yt the fall little fingers
<jabuk1> Stiff Little fingers-"When the stars fall from the sky" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ravoh8zrBJk
<dz0ny> .yt Tiny Fingers - The Fall
<jabuk1> Tiny Fingers - The Fall https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-_7TfbLOyM
<zdobersek> TF - TF
<zdobersek> dat detail
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 28.5°C @05.08.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 57% vzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:46:07, Kulminacija: 11:06:15, Sončni zahod: 18:26:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 40min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> it's k
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.7°C @05.08.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 32% severovzhodnik 1.9 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:54:12, Kulminacija: 11:12:24, Sončni zahod: 18:30:35
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 36min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> !k
<zdobbie> chill dude
<CrazyLemon> u chill
<dz0ny> cascade failure http://i.imgur.com/6sCwcL8.png
<napsy> um, zna kdo delat s programom scratch pa bi rad bil mentor otrokom oz. ce pozna koga?
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy: a to je uno vizualno programiranje?
<napsy> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> obrni se na naš coderdojo
<napsy> okj bom posredoval dalje
<napsy> thx
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa takoj pogruntaš in itak si v asimetričnem položaju
<lynxlynxlynx> če si pa v mladosti imel kaj ala klik'n'play, pa sploh
<dz0ny> http://www.computerworld.com/article/2954668/telematics/hacker-shows-he-can-locate-unlock-and-remote-start-gm-vehicles.html
<Pepelka> Hacker shows he can locate, unlock and remote start GM vehicles | Computerworld
<Pepelka> »A white hat hacker has posted a video demonstrating how he can use mobile device to intercept GM's OnStar telematics mobile app to unlock and remote start a vehicle.«
<zdobbie> IT'S NOT A BUG
<zdobbie> IT'S A FEATURE
<dz0ny> lol Arbiter Ronny Abraham, ki ga je imenovala Slovenija, odstopil
<idioterna> pametn
<idioterna> pomen da smo tapravga izbral
<zdobbie> a ni bla to kao vlka zmaga nase diplomacije
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> philosophically speaking
<idioterna> je najboljsi arbiter tak k ve da ne more sodit o teh receh
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej ne bi on sodil.. on bi samo zastopal slovenska stališča
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pol pa skoda ane
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. vsaj tko se mi zdi ane.. če že vsaka država imenuje svojega arbitra
<CrazyLemon> sam hrvati so to odlično zrežirali..chapeau to them
<yang> mogoce bi moral za arbitra dat koga iz #ubuntu.si
<yang> idioterna, se javis ? zdej nisi vec vezan na zemanto
<zdobersek> najbrz arbiter ni dost placan
<yang> lahk se verjetn zmenis za kako dobro parcelo ob meji
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> najbrz jo bo Joras podaril
<yang> od tam gres lahko pes do portoroza, ni slabo
<zdobersek> od tam  loh gres pes tud na Goricko
<zdobersek> ceprav je kontra smer bolj popularna
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako da ne.. če so do sedaj zapravili za ta postopek 5.5mio €
<idioterna> yang: nocm parcele ob meji
<idioterna> pa ne vem kako sm bil prej "vezan" na zemanto
<pitastrudl> sup
<pitastrudl> zakaj je danes tak ovroče
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon posrkal vse oblake
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: those clouds make you look a bit fatter than usual
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: alas, we accept you as you are! despite there's a lot to accept.
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ko sm bil v kopru so bili oblaki.. zdaj ko nisem jih ni več
<CrazyLemon> torej ravno obratno!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem.. pridobil sem kak kg i can feel it in my rpm
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon če si jih za sabo potegnil pa pustil drugje
<pitastrudl> c-c-c
<dretn> ka mario nas je Å¡e kaj obiskal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbieja prašaj.. to je njegov kolega
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> and nope
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> oooh http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/5/9072355/mh370-disappear-debris-reunion
<Pepelka> Recovered plane debris is from MH370, officials confirm | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Malaysian prime minister Najib Razak has confirmed that the plane debris discovered last week on Réunion Island is indeed from Malaysia Airlines 370, the flight that disappeared mysteriously last...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie old
<zdobbie> like, 10 minutes
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie on THE VERGE
<CrazyLemon> potrdili so da gre za 777 že nekaj dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> in edini izginuli 777 v južni polobli je ...
<CrazyLemon> MH370!
<zdobbie> WAT EEN SHERLOCK
<CrazyLemon> in točno to piše na the verge..lol :)
<CrazyLemon> torej OLD!
<zdobbie> al pa si se zle lustno izdal
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj kje sem bil marca 2014
<zdobbie> najbrz si prevajal
<zdobbie> unlike 2015
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> ne prevajam kaj preveč odkar je sasa CTO
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.9°C @05.08.2015 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 34% severovzhodnik 1.4 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:54:12, Kulminacija: 11:12:24, Sončni zahod: 18:30:35
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 36min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin summer
<zdobbie> chief translating officer?
<zdobbie> sto places
<zdobbie> k mas morje
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie F morje
<CrazyLemon> overrated
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 27.0°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.6°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.8°C
<CrazyLemon> pa crowded tudi
<zdobbie> sej mas Hrvasko zraven
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/08/05/google-announces-new-update-policy-for-nexus-devices-including-monthly-security-patches-for-3-years-and-major-otas-for-2-years-from-release/
<Pepelka> Google Announces New Update Policy For Nexus Devices Including Monthly Security Patches For 3 Years And Major OTAs For 2 Years From Release
<Pepelka> »Google is rolling out the Stagefright patch to Nexus devices as promised, but the bigger news alongside that announcement is a new update policy for Nexus... by Ryan Whitwam in Device Updates, Google, News, Nexus Devices«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie how does that change anything?
<CrazyLemon> ok..mogoče najdeš kak kotiček ki ni crowded.. ampak se moraš prekleto potrudit
<zdobbie> EFFORT YIELDS EXPERIENCE
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/foto-parkirni-kaos-na-debelem-rticu/371127
<Pepelka> Foto: Parkirni kaos na Debelem rtiču :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ker je urejenih parkirišč na Debelem rtiču premalo oz. ker ne želijo plačevati parkirnine, turisti parkirajo na cesti ali v vinogradih, kjer avtomobili ovirajo obdelovanje.«
<CrazyLemon> evo..tko je pri nas in tko je tudi pri hrvatih
<CrazyLemon> ker so se postavili pred njivo in zahtevajo plačilo parkinga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZllklVN6sE4
<Pepelka> Il far west in pieno centro. La conclusione della lite è di quelle che difficilmente si - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka> »Il far west in pieno centro. La conclusione della lite è di quelle che difficilmente si dimenticano...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a prevedes prosim
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne razumem ruščine
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: try harder maybe?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_BYvUlDviM
<Pepelka> The Lexus Hoverboard: The Story - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The wait is over. As our legendary Takumi craftsmen say “the difficult takes time; the impossible just takes a little longer”. The Lexus Hoverboard represent...«
<idioterna> no it isn't
<idioterna> to je fake
<CrazyLemon> whats fake
<idioterna> hoverboard
<CrazyLemon> ne ni fake
<CrazyLemon> it hovers
<yang> samo po hlajeni poti gre, kot magnet
<idioterna> pa se tip k se z njim premetava nima self-drying clothes
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> grozn
<CrazyLemon> hlajeni poti?
<CrazyLemon> wth
<yang> jst sem to v zivo vidu
<CrazyLemon> kaj si vidu
<yang> mislim mini magnetke, vlakec je bil
<yang> k je levitiral
<CrazyLemon> congrats
<yang> duseni nitrogen to je kaj dusik
<yang> mislim tekoci dusik
<yang> pa zadeve visijo v zraku
<CrazyLemon> nč ne visi
<yang> n, lp
<dz0ny> Msg to #MH370 families: "Malaysia Airlines would like to sincerely convey our deepest sorrow that the object...was indeed from Flight MH370"
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-33794012
<Pepelka> MH370: Reunion debris is from missing plane - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Part of the aircraft wing found on Reunion Island is from the missing MH370 plane, Malaysian prime minister Najib Razak confirms.«
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ooold
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobbie> also http://i.imgur.com/nDuLvb2.gifv
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie old!
<dz0ny> 1min old?
<CrazyLemon> no more PIA? :(
<idioterna> kr shit to
<idioterna> what about all the conspiracy theories?
<idioterna> dead... in an instant!
<dz0ny> well prve indikacije so da ni dovolj poškodovan del da bi prileel z 600 <>900km/h v vodo
<zdobbie__> mogoc so Rusi razstavl letalo
<dz0ny> al pa ti :>
<idioterna> pa stresl dele v vodo?
<idioterna> dobra teorija ja
<idioterna> i'll go with that
<zdobbie__> (c) zdobersek
<idioterna> kudos
<zdobbie__> pa tista lestev jim je se padla z ladje
<zdobbie__> happens
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/YTCreators/status/628958720953819136/photo/1
<Pepelka> YouTube Creators auf Twitter: "We're saying goodbye to 301+ and hello to more up-to-date video views. http://t.co/33OQuOvxcs"
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-06
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<zdobbie> no, ampak res
<zdobbie> kle jim neki skopiram, pol pa gremo naprej
<zdobbie> aaand done
<zdobbie> kasneje, banda!
<napsy> jutro
<yang> o/
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.4°C @06.08.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 35% vzhodnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:55:24, Kulminacija: 11:12:18, Sončni zahod: 18:29:12
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 33min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis hot
<pitastrudl> sm mogu do intereurope skočt na soncu k avta ni
<pitastrudl> zašvicu sam z tem da sm hodu fml
<napsy> vrocina uzun
<pitastrudl> pa ja
<idioterna> ceb su s kulesam bi ti pihau pa neb nc svicu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33772261
<Pepelka> Spyware demo shows how spooks hack mobile phones - BBC News
<Pepelka> »A UK security firm has shown the BBC how one tool, sold around the world to spies and law enforcement, actually works.«
<CrazyLemon> dokler se ne bi ustavu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> ja ne se ustaut
<CrazyLemon> a ti sedaj se voziš s kolesom in ircaš? frajr!
<napsy> kok dolg ustane alkohol v krvi po noci zuranja?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne u kleti sm
<idioterna> 19 stopinj je
<idioterna> napsy: a to je trick question
<idioterna> ker k js celo noc zuram mi sam elektrolitov manjka
<napsy> ne, cist prakticno :)
<idioterna> alkohola nimam nc
<idioterna> razn ce misls po noci pitja
<idioterna> alkohola.
<idioterna> to pa ne vem
<idioterna> k nimam prakse
<dz0ny> napsy: 7-9h
<dz0ny> k se zbudiš mal zato glih najhujšega mačka
<dz0ny> pol se telo začne porpavljat :)
<napsy> ok popoldne bo ze mim
<napsy> ce bom vozu
<slax0r> macka mas ker si dehidriran...
<napsy> morm met 0.0 :)
<napsy> vem
<slax0r> js preden grem spat spijem min 1L vode, pa nimam nikol macka
<napsy> js ponavad vitaminsko tabletko popijem
<yang> ja saj z vec od 0.0 bolje da ne vozis
<napsy> da se telo nahrani
<napsy> yang: sm se mladi voznik
<yang> slaxor pa zdrzis celo noc ne da bi sel scat
<yang> ce jaz spijem liter pred spanjem morm vsaj dvakrat scat ponoc
<slax0r> yang: ne, gre vse skoz
<yang> kul
<yang> jst zato cez dan spijem okol 2 litra
<yang> pa pol zvecer omejim
<idioterna> jsm dons ze spil dva litra
<pitastrudl> pa ti si cel spužvabob
<pitastrudl> :-D
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> tale je kriv
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/misty-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg
<idioterna> da sm presvicu tolk
<yang> kolk fotk iz te pozicije si ze naredu
<idioterna> ksne 100 pomoje
<yang> javor.si nared pa timeslide fotk
<CrazyLemon> idioterna presvicu?? a si se ustavu? dumb mistake man..just keep on going
<idioterna> presvicu ja
<idioterna> ustavu sm se za fotko valda
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/javor
<idioterna> tle jih je zdej ene par
<idioterna> zbranih
<yang> kul
<yang> indiegogo smart and safe cycling helmet discount
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> js mam rajs dumb and simple
<idioterna> smart only means you have to reboot it every now and then
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuu7CchjSII
<Pepelka> Javor Drop - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> peljem se zdaj po cesti.. in dva mulca iz LJ se 'šopirita' z električnim avtom.. tako roki kot nogi sta mela na oknu
<CrazyLemon> peljala pa sta se 50km/h kjer je omejitev 90 :D
<idioterna> no men garmin tle prav 80
<idioterna> sicer nism zihr da je res
<idioterna> k nism neki ful poganju dol, se bremzu sm na ovinku
<idioterna> ampak nej mu bo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2015/08/ferrari_california_furs_prodaja.aspx
<Pepelka> Finančna uprava prodaja 140 tisoč evrov vrednega ferrarija | Avtomoto - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Ne zgodi se prav pogosto, da bi država Slovenija prodajala superšportni avtomobil. Če imate 140 tisoč evrov, kolikor za 5 let starega ferrarija zahteva Furs, pohitite s ponudbo. Čas imate dober mesec.«
<idioterna> cas imate.
<yang> katermu tajkunu so ga zaplenil ?
<mgalunic> prodam sveže iztisnjeno bingljevo olje
<yang> jst bi ga kupu na drazbi sam nimam garaze
<idioterna> js ga ne bi vzel tut ce bi ga zastojn dajal
<yang> kupis star rogov bicikl rajs, ziher je vredn kej
<yang> lahk ti ga prodam za 140k pa bova oba zadovoljna
<idioterna> naceloma ne kupujem reci ki jih ne potrebujem
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33743137
<Pepelka> Cyclist who dragged toddler pleads guilty - BBC News
<Pepelka> »A cyclist who knocked down a toddler and dragged her along a pavement has pleaded guilty to dangerous cycling.«
<idioterna> po cest se je treba vozt.
<zdobbie> where cars can drag ME around!
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> hey..its a free ride!
<zdobbie> not your typical drafting
<zdobbie> well then https://slo-tech.com/novice/t649095
<Pepelka> Sova (morda) ni le razmišljala o nakupu Hacking Teamovega trojanca @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Basen o Hacking Teamu lahko umetelno povzamem s slovenskim pregovorom, da je kova&#269;eva kobila pa&#269; bosa. Toda v tej basni nastopajo &#x161;e druge kova&#269;eve stranke in med njimi se je zna&#x161;la tudi na&#x161;a Policija, o &#269;emer smo &#382;e poro&#269;ali. Da je Sova vsaj razmi&#x161;ljala o svojem trojanskem konju, lahko sklepamo iz korespondence (prvega in drugega sporo&#269;ila) e-po&#x161;te med predstavnikom italijanskega podj
<zdobbie> mah, samsung
<zdobbie> da ven popravek ... zapakiran v 520MB
<pitastrudl> zdobbie kje to
<pitastrudl> android?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdo pri zdravi pameti pa uporablja samsung
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<pitastrudl> rootaš pa zamenaš rom, pa vse štima
<zdobbie> EASY PEASY
<zdobbie> ane
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMM0lRfX6YI
<Pepelka> Charger prototype finding its way to Model S - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> its a metallic snake!
<CrazyLemon> just like elon promised
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej imaš 1click installer za CM
<CrazyLemon> it does it all
<CrazyLemon> roots, installs and cooks you dinner
<zdobbie> majketi, Elon
<zdobbie> 25s bo kacica iskala plugin
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why not
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: why not 5sec
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie because charging takes a few hours and 20s is nothing?
<zdobbie> why not charge to 100% in 25sec?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie because thats impossibru?
<zdobbie> for u
<CrazyLemon> for all of us
<dz0ny> https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/QMVBdiWJUSKMFmBj6OtJbjgxn8o=/800x0/filters:no_upscale()/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/3946384/tesla60fps.0.gif
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> zakaj so pol dal video v slo-mo
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> sej ni slo mo
<zdobbie> but gif is faster
<CrazyLemon> gif is always faster
<zdobbie> I'm faster
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 'optimising application' => 'optimiranje programa' ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie optimiZIranje! ker ga optimiziraš.. right?
<zdobbie> dunno
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobbie> 3 minutes to copy it
<zdobbie> u doin good
<CrazyLemon> copy what?
<zdobbie> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> to je del auto replacea
<CrazyLemon> napišem d u n n o brez presledkov in naredi  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> imam tudi ツ
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.com/2015/08/researchers-hacked-model-s-teslas-already/
<Pepelka> Researchers Hacked a Model S, But Tesla's Already Released a Patch | WIRED
<Pepelka> »Researchers found security holes in Tesla Model S cars that would allow them, with physical access to the car, start it with a software command and drive it away. They could also plant a remote-access Trojan on the car's network while they had physical access, then later remotely cut its engine while someone else was driving. Tesla has distributed an over-the-air firmware patch to all Model S cars on the road.«
<CrazyLemon> Tesla recently patched one in the Model S’ Ubuntu Linux operating system.
<CrazyLemon> <3 tesla
<zdobbie> ready for Slovenian market!
<zdobbie> hvala sasi!
<CrazyLemon> its an ubuntu server
<CrazyLemon> with webkit
<zdobbie> yep
<zdobbie> 'ut they also found that the car’s infotainment system was using an out-of-date browser, which contained a four-year-old Apple WebKit vulnerability that could potentially let an attacker conduct a fully remote hack to start the car or cut the motor.'
<zdobbie> 'But*
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sej je v načrtu da bodo updejtali na blink/chromium build
<CrazyLemon> ampak sj veš kako je pri tesli
<zdobbie> tis their downfall
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-07
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> mh
<zdobbie> sasa84_: !
<pitastrudl> JUTRO
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> mh
<pitastrudl> meh
<zdobbie> memeh
<sasa84_> juhuuuuu
<sasa84_> jutro zdobbie, pitastrudl, napsy pa Å¡e zdobersek
<sasa84_> :)
<pitastrudl> jutro tudi tebi
<dz0ny> dan
<sasa84_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY
<Pepelka> System Of A Down - Chop Suey! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »System of a Down's official music video for 'Chop Suey!'. Click to listen to System of a Down on Spotify: http://smarturl.it/SystemSpotify?IQid=SystemCS As f...«
<sasa84_> že celo dopoldne tole nažigam :\
<sasa84_> ooo, dan dz0ny ;)
<yang> tusmobil internet crko
<zdobbie> WAKE UP
<zdobbie> GRABABRUSHANDPUTONLITTLEMAKEUP
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/donald-trump-zasencil-druge-na-prvi-republikanski-razpravi/371239 lol
<Pepelka> Donald Trump zasenčil druge na prvi republikanski razpravi :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Prvo republikansko predsedniško soočenje je od prve do zadnje minute minilo v znamenju Donalda Trumpa, ki je vztrajal, da Mehika čez mejo v ZDA pošilja kriminalce, svoje žaljive izjave o ženskah pa ...«
<dz0ny> Å¡armer
<dz0ny> boga žena
<zdobbie> MELANIAAA
<zdobbie> FUCK IT
<zdobbie> IT'S CAPSLOCK DAY
<sasa84_> oh domči
<pitastrudl> ŽIVIJO
<pitastrudl> KAKO SMO
<sasa84_> MA SUPERRRRR
<sasa84_> PA TI pitastrudl
<sasa84_> PITASTRUDL
<pitastrudl> MAH ZMAČKAN U PM
<sasa84_> CCC
<sasa84_> KAJ PA J EBLO?
<pitastrudl> PROBU SM UČER NARDIT AMERIŠKE PALAČINKE POTEM K SM PRŠU Z PIJAČE
<pitastrudl> PA SM VSE RAZTRESU
<sasa84_> LOL
<pitastrudl> PA SM PUCU ENO URO
<pitastrudl> SM Å OU SPAT OB POL TREH
<sasa84_> VERI NAJS :D
<pitastrudl> Å IHT PA OB OSMIH
<sasa84_> :O
<sasa84_> zdobbie IN zdobersek NISTA PA NČ MAČKASTA
<pitastrudl> AHJOJ
<pitastrudl> DEHIDRACIJA PA TE FORE
<zdobbie> kaj bluziste
<zdobbie> sesut sem
<zdobersek> m'alps https://imgur.com/a/xMHAq
<Pepelka> - Album on Imgur
<lynxlynxlynx> ojstrica
<lynxlynxlynx> po kopinškovi
<zdobbie> aye
<CrazyLemon> there are no roads there..wtf man.. were you walking?????
<lynxlynxlynx> še en pikič snega je najbrž mel
<zdobbie> ni blo vec snega
<zdobbie> oz. ga ni blo ob poti
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, una prečka je pol varna
<zdobbie> ja, ni problemov
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CLtsdKNUcAAjvX_.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> haha..sweet!
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a1YRPKP_700b.jpg
<napsy> to pa men gre dost na zivce
<napsy> ko se kolesarji vozijo po sred ceste
<yang> to so taki kt idioterna k radi krsijo CPP
<yang> ce je kolesarska pot ob cestiscu se moras ti tam vozit, ne po cesti
<idioterna> po cesti je treba
<idioterna> sej sn placu dauke
<idioterna> seprav je moje!
<idioterna> ce vi neb mel tok storast sirokih vozil bi komot mim pelal
<idioterna> tko je pa vas problem
<yang> kr po avtocesti se dej do kopra bos skrajsal pot
<idioterna> js komot mim pridem
<idioterna> prov!
<pitastrudl> topkek
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 35.3°C @07.08.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 30% vzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:56:37, Kulminacija: 11:12:12, Sončni zahod: 18:27:48
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 31min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin hell
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28°C @07.08.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 59% severnik 0.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:52:06, Kulminacija: 11:09:03, Sončni zahod: 18:26:01
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 33min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> vroče
<zdobbie> sto ovi sere http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2015/08/ttip_stefan_gehrold.aspx
<Pepelka> Tudi brez TTIP bodo slaba podjetja propadla | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V zgodovini prostotrgovinskih sporazumov ni nikakršnih empiričnih dokazov, da bi kadarkoli na dolgi rok izgubljali delovna mesta, trdi Stefan Gehrold z inštituta Konrada Adenauerja.«
<idioterna> tudje necemo, svoga nedamo
<zdobbie> so walks He http://i.imgur.com/dVNc8Vd.jpg
<zdobbie> goes*
<zdobbie> parts?
<pitastrudl> kdo je to
<napsy> jon stewart
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie> 'ok'
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kam gre jon zdaj? late night?
<zdobbie> domov
<CrazyLemon> a v pokoj gre?
<CrazyLemon> smart
<idioterna> verjetn bo next potus
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če
<idioterna> ce so pa rekl da je biu pr obami
<idioterna> na sestanku
<zdobbie> veckrat
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: delat!
<LorD_DDooM> haha, taprav se je oglasil slax0r, a ti pa doga walkaš? :P
<slax0r> dopust bitch :D
<zdobbie> sasa84: !
<sasa84> wihaaaaa
<sasa84> zdobbie da zdobersek
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> oh wow
<idioterna> http://madsciencewriter.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-foreskin-why-is-it-such-secret-in.html
<Pepelka> Mad Science Writer: The foreskin: Why is it such a secret in North America?
<idioterna> hud article
<idioterna> tut polinkan material
<sasa84> eloooow idioterna
<sasa84> d mal pogledam tole
<zdobbie> so many penii
<idioterna> ja men so tezil s tem
<idioterna> da morm dol dobit kozco k sm bil 3 leta str
<sasa84> zakaj pa?
<idioterna> k je dohtarca rekla
<idioterna> k je bla fsekana
<zdobbie> "we don't need no circumcision"
<zdobbie> "we don't need no dick control"
<zdobbie> "HEY DOCTORS"
<zdobbie> "LEAVE FORESKINS ALONE"
<sasa84> lol zdobbie :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon vem d je obrezan
 * CrazyLemon throws his excess skin at sasa84 
<idioterna> kko pa ves
<idioterna> at ga je kazou
<sasa84> idioterna: mhm
<sasa84> to so bli uni cajti, k ssva dnevno sajbrala
<sasa84> zdej pa...bilo i prošlo
<sasa84> včasih je bil bl spontan
<idioterna> sajbrala?
<idioterna> a to je evfemizem za obcevanje
<sasa84> cybrala :P
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: tole si vidu: http://www.nbt-mwo.com/forum/index.php/topic,98.0.html ?
<Pepelka> NBT-MWO(Alpha) Unit Sign-ups start Aug 6th!
<Pepelka> »NBT-MWO(Alpha) Unit Sign-ups start Aug 6th!«
<sasa84> oj slax0r
<slax0r> hi sasa84
<sasa84> jeeeeej zdobbie_
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: ne, ampak zanimivo.
<sasa84> oj lordi :D
<LorD_DDooM> oj saška
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: jup
<idioterna> sasa84: aja tko
<idioterna> to je pa pol verjetn dost useen ce je obrezan
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: če nimaš skilla, imaš vsaj dobro muziko :P
<sasa84> idioterna: pa ja.. kej več od CrazyLemon itak ne morm prčakvat a ne.. tko d mam vsaj neki
<dz0ny> mad max https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM787RgEC3U
<Pepelka> Два грузовика взорвались после ДТП - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Подробнее: http://lifenews.ru/video/13506 Только самые срочные новости в нашем Twitter - https://twitter.com/lifenews_ru Вступайте: https://vk.com/lifenews_r...«
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: har har :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ej ce vama je blo fino je to cist zadost
<idioterna> http://gizmodo.com/north-korea-made-its-own-time-zone-to-tell-japan-to-fuc-1722684800
<Pepelka> North Korea Made Its Own Time Zone to Tell Japan to Fuck Off
<Pepelka> »North Korea is going rogue again.«
<zdobbie_> WITNES MEEEEE
<zdobbie_> WITNESS*
<idioterna> going rouge.
<sasa84> CAPSLOCK JE ZAKON
<sasa84> ČLOVK BL VID K JE MAL NA VEČJE NAPISAN
<sasa84> A NE ZDOBBIE_ ?
<idioterna> pa bl slis k je dretje
<sasa84> :D
<zdobbie_> COMME CA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KlSuGNt8e4
<Pepelka> Mad Max: Witness me! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »we going to valhalla boyss«
<sasa84> to je ta zadn mad max? je za kej?
<sasa84> .imdb mad max
<jabuk1> Pobesneli Max: Cestni bojevnik (1979) 88 min Action Adventure Sci Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7/10 (133,430 glasov) MT: 67/100
<jabuk1> In a self-destructing world, a vengeful Australian policeman sets out to stop a violent motorcycle gang.
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079501/
<sasa84> .imdb mad max II
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<sasa84> pffff, đabuk!
<zdobbie> .imdb mad max fury road
<jabuk1> "Nerd Bar Live" Mad Max Fury Road (TV Episode 2015) 30 min Talk Show
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.3/10 (15 glasov) MT: 1 user
<zdobbie> sasa84: je za kej
<jabuk1> Add a Plot
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4679900/
<zdobbie> tf
<zdobbie> sasa84: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/mad_max_fury_road/
<Pepelka> Mad Max: Fury Road (2015) - Rotten Tomatoes
<Pepelka> »Critics Consensus: With exhilarating action and a surprising amount of narrative heft, Mad Max: Fury Road brings George Miller's post-apocalyptic franchise roaring vigorously back to life.«
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/08/06/firefox-exploit-found-in-the-wild/
<Pepelka> Firefox exploit found in the wild | Mozilla Security Blog
<Pepelka> »Yesterday morning, August 5, a Firefox user informed us that an advertisement on a news site in Russia was serving a Firefox exploit that searched ...«
<zdobbie> SHOOT THE EXPLOIT, NOT THE LION
<yang> Mad Max brez Mela Gibsona je bullshit
<yang> sequel bi moral met istega glavnega igralca
<idioterna> grampa max
<yang> ja komot bi nardil grampa mad max
<idioterna> sej bos ti
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/NEVER-MIND-BEWARE-OWNER-Plastic/dp/B0040BPJ60
<Pepelka> Amazon.com : NEVER MIND THE DOG BEWARE OF OWNER 7x10 Plastic Sign : Yard Signs : Patio, Lawn & Garden
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com : NEVER MIND THE DOG BEWARE OF OWNER 7x10 Plastic Sign : Yard Signs : Patio, Lawn & Garden«
 * dz0ny firefox upgraded
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> rofl Grims (SDS) je predsednik parlamentarne komisije za nadzor nad obveščevalnimi in varnostnimi službami. Zatrdil je, da je nekdanji slovenski arbiter Sekolec tudi nekdanji sodelavec jugoslovanske tajne službe Udbe.
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni tako tajna služba
<dz0ny> Družba T-2 gre v stečaj, upniki zahtevajo prodajo družbe po delih in ukinitev storitev.
<dz0ny> rofl
<dz0ny> a je polna luna or what
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> konc mesca bo
<dz0ny> V družbi T-2 so nad odločitvijo višjega sodišča presenečeni, saj so še 23. junija 2015 prejeli sklep Okrožnega sodišča v Ljubljani, da se predlog upnika DUTB v ponovljenem postopku zavrne. Ob tem poudarjajo, da bodo svojim naročnikom še naprej nemoteno zagotavljali storitve, "zato uporabnikom T-2 storitev stečaj ne bo prinesel nikakršnih sprememb in na nadaljnje zagotavljanje storitev nima
<dz0ny> vpliva"
<dz0ny> right
<dz0ny> Za prevzem družbe T-2 naj bi se po neuradnih informacijah potegovala ameriški investicijski sklad KKR, ki ima v Sloveniji že v lasti družbo Telemach.
<dz0ny> lol teleshit
<dz0ny> gg
<CrazyLemon> pa telekom austria
<CrazyLemon> ampak ta je itak zdaj kupil amis
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne verjamem da bodo tudi t-2
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> to apek ne bi dovolil
<dz0ny> al kaj je že zdej
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne vem zakaj so dovolili stečaj.. sej niso v izgubi
<dz0ny> akos
<CrazyLemon> dolgoročno lahko pokrijejo teh 150mio
<dz0ny> sure
<dz0ny> but they want strong telekom
<CrazyLemon> telekom ne bo čisto nič bl strong.. kvečjemu bo slabše za telekom če T-2 kupi kak strateški partner ki bo še več vlagal v omrežje
<dz0ny> .yr run away with me
<dz0ny> .yt run away with me
<jabuk1> Carly Rae Jepsen - Run Away With Me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeccAtqd5K8
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/SCrvZ6h.jpg
<CrazyLemon> i'm not running away with you
<CrazyLemon> who's the hottie with the smile?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/chehSmd.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny \o/
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-08
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/p92RCzo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/javna-uprava-je-z-razpisom-za-mobilno-telefonijo-obstala-v-prejsnjem-desetletju.html
<Pepelka> Javna uprava je z razpisom za mobilno telefonijo obstala v prejšnjem desetletju
<Pepelka> »Spet kupovanje storitev in naprav po uradniško, z nepotrebnimi tehnološkimi zatevami namesto z zdravo pametjo.«
<zdobbie> T-2 gre tko v stecaj
<zdobbie> razpis govori o kilobitih, ne kilobajtih
<zdobbie> kar je se huje
<CrazyLemon> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/intelekta/174352357
<Pepelka> Bo odprtokodna miselnost povzročila revolucijo 21. Stoletja?
<Pepelka> »Povprečno gospodinjstvo ima danes 5 na internet povezanih naprav. Te naprave so postale zelo pomemben del naših vsakdanjih življenj. Glede na to, da je čas dopustov in počitnic, marsikdo prav zdaj spoznava, kako pogosto pravzaprav uporablja pametni telefon, tablico ali prenosnik in bere, gleda, posluša, komentira, objavlja, deli, všečka različne vsebine na spletu. Kako dobro pa pozna te svoje naprave? Kako delujejo? Katero programsko opremo
<CrazyLemon> 8x huje!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tudi če gre v stečaj to ne pomeni da bo prenehal s svojim delovanjem
<zdobbie> ablebleble
<zdobbie> anyways
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-AYBrFtTcn8c/VcSg76bOAMI/AAAAAAAAu24/R1l8LW9Qkgk/w886-h665/ComputerVirusMalachite.jpg
<zdobbie> BB tone, Android je lahko nevaren, Apple je pa drag
<zdobbie> winphone je pa tko
<zdobbie> don't feed the nazis
<CrazyLemon> - na hitri cesti med razcepom Srmin in Koper/centrom proti Izoli (pribl. 4,5 km);
<CrazyLemon> yay! že na hitri cesti ! yay za tunel!
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa niso tebe povabil
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobbie> HACKED http://videoweb.rtvslo.si/ava_archive02/2015/07/31/Odprtokodnakultura2704456.mp3
<zdobbie> opa opa
<zdobbie> uff
<zdobbie> do 1:20 ze mesajo odprto in prosto kodo
<zdobbie> yang: dej se zbun
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> totalno so zmedli vse poslušalce
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> nic, jst grem festat
<zdobbie> vi pa naredste revolucijo
<CrazyLemon> med Črnim Kalom in Koper/centrom proti Izoli, občasno zaradi varnosti zapirajo predor Dekani;
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyMelon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyMelon> uu proper storm
<yang> ni se dezja
<yang> upam, da malo pade
<yang> da se malo ohladi
<CrazyMelon> niti pri nas
<CrazyMelon> čeprav je začelo ful pihat
<CrazyMelon> pa oblaki so bili tapravi
<yang> tukaj se je samo malo poolacilo
<yang> "Ce damo ubuntuje gor, bodo dva dni delali" 898s
<CrazyMelon> ja..haters gonna hate
<yang> OS X je treba met, sej je lepo povedal
<yang> da se stara mama znajde
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, zdej mam kubuntu na enem abaku
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem čigav fail je, ampak firefox hoče html datoteke odpirat z vlc :]
<lynxlynxlynx> seveda nima asociacije
<yang> nic od dezja
<dretn> A pri ajax klicu lahko prejmem cookije iz serverja?
<pitastrudl> CrazyMelon deževalo je okoli pol sedmih
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> sam tko
<pitastrudl> res
<pitastrudl> sam par kaplc
<pitastrudl> pa sonček sijal
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-09
<CrazyLemon> Zaradi kolesarja na vozišču je oviran promet na podravski avtocesti med priključkoma Letališče in Marjeta proti Ptuju.
<zdobbie> ovira tu pravzaprav ni kolesar, temvec ves motorni promet
<zdobbie> ocitno se vsaj v napacno smer ne vozi
<sasa84> jo
<sasa84> zdobbie: ar ju hjir? helou if jes end helou if nou
<zdobbie> sasa84_: helo
<zdobbie> yea boyz & girlz
<zdobbie> empty house => all-you-can-eat-nutella
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 32.7°C @09.08.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 39% severozahodnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:59:02, Kulminacija: 11:11:59, Sončni zahod: 18:24:55
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 25min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin summer
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej bo kmal zima
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čakam pomlad
<CrazyLemon> fck zima
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu čakam da pade pod 30
<CrazyLemon> torej naslednji teden
<CrazyLemon> and i'll be a happy camper on 2 wheels
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIdHCxDAmno
<Pepelka> Pro gamers compete for $18 million - YouTube
<dz0ny> lol
<Pepelka> »Kristie Lu Stout explores the rise of professional gaming with Twitch's Marcus "djWHEAT" Graham«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but you said you dont care!
<dz0ny> takrat ko si reku so igral predigre
<dz0ny> wildcards
<dz0ny> 16. finala :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole je blo omg https://youtu.be/MyGfG_CJ2AQ?t=298
<Pepelka> EG (Evil Geniuses) vs CDEC Dota 2 Highlights TI5/The International 5 Grand Final Game 4 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »►[EPIC] EG (Evil Geniuses) vs CDEC Dota 2 Highlights TI5/The International 5 Grand Final Game 4 ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ ►Welcome to the best Dota 2 Hig...«
<sasa84_> ooo dz0ny
<dz0ny> po tem so mel zagotovljeno zmago
<dz0ny> sasa84_: 0j
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont get it
<dz0ny> 2-playerja sta hkrati izvedla perfektno kombinacijo
<dz0ny> in niso mel šanse da preživijo
<dz0ny> pol je dolg timeout ce jih tolk pobijejo
<dz0ny> in je komot zmagat
<CrazyLemon> sounds so exciting :p
<idioterna> evo, mi je ratal shekat google
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/@46.0547336,14.610753,15z?hl=en
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<idioterna> no more street view in my 'hood
<CrazyLemon> where's your hood
<idioterna> street view pajaca primi
<idioterna> pa bos vidu
<CrazyLemon> kriva pot..obviously
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: well 18m$ sure is :>
<idioterna> dz0ny: predigre? :)
<idioterna> that doesn't sound like dota at all
<CrazyLemon> you have to warm up somehow
<dz0ny> dobesedno se tipajo
<dz0ny> :D
<idioterna> ja sej vem
<idioterna> bivsa sodelovka spremlja to
<dz0ny> well azijci zijajo drug na druzga
<CrazyLemon> http://www.clickhole.com/article/innovative-toyota-saving-cyclists-lives-adding-ram-2824
<Pepelka> Innovative: Toyota Is Saving Cyclists’ Lives By A... | ClickHole
<Pepelka> »If you ride your bike every day, you know the feeling of constantly avoiding danger at every turn. Even with helmets and dedicated bike lanes, well over 40,000 cyclists are injured or killed every year. Luckily, Toyota is working to make the lives of cyclists just a little bit easier—by adding co...«
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> epic
<sasa84_> hej hou .... CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> sup hou
<dz0ny> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPjJCVylFBo
<Pepelka> Why wearing cone-shaped metal hats is a bad idea. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »If you're in the business of descending ladders.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> http://gfycat.com/LimpingAnimatedFrenchbulldog
<Pepelka> Gfycat - jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion. Fast, simple gif hosting without size limits.
<Pepelka> »Jiffier Gifs«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/08/pri_semicu_pod_kolesi_avtomobila_umrl_enoletni_otrok.aspx
<Pepelka> Pri Semiču pod kolesi avtomobila umrl enoletni otrok | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V soboto zgodaj zjutraj se je v gozdu med Vinjim Vrhom pri Semiču in Brstovcem zgodila huda nesreča, v kateri je umrl otrok.«
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<idioterna> se sreca da niso sli z bicikli
<idioterna> bi bla zihr cela familija mrtva
<pitastrudl> fak
<yang> ja to sem slisal po radiu
<yang> starsi pustili otroke ob cestiscu in starejsa dva sta spravla avto v pogon in povozila malega
<yang> mislim, kaksen stars mors bit to
<yang> da pustis 1 in 3 leta starega v avtu S KLJUCI
<zdobbie> dz0ny: kaj so pa sekret delal
<zdobbie> pa kul, da jih je on 17-letnik vse pohendlu
<idioterna> yang: tak k ma avto, ocitno
<yang> idioterna: da bos vedu kaj naslednjic jest na jezerskem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02xbefr7pw0
<Pepelka> Jezersko - Ovčarski bal - YouTube
<dz0ny> .imdb aloha
<jabuk1> Aloha (2015) 105 min Comedy Drama Romance
<jabuk1> Ocena: 5.3/10 (4,916 glasov) MT: 40/100
<jabuk1> A celebrated military contractor returns to the site of his greatest career triumphs and reconnects with a long-ago love while unexpectedly falling for the hard-charging Air Force watch-dog assigned to him.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1661251097/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1243974/
<CrazyLemon> .yt aloha trailer
<jabuk1> Aloha Official Trailer #1 (2015) - Bradley Cooper, Emma Stone Movie HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3mf_ewjc7s
<dz0ny> rachel too
<dz0ny> no viš tle pa lahko sprobaš tist snyc video k ga pitastrudl promovira
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: un k sprendom gledata videe skupaj
<pitastrudl> mhm
<dz0ny>  /s frendom
<pitastrudl> Å¡e vedno mi ni uspel ga spravt skup na ubuntu
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<dz0ny> sej sam vlc rabiš....
<yang> Ubuntu se itak pokvar cez 2 dni, probaj OS X
<yang> Tko je reku un na intelekti
<yang> da zakaj bi se ukvarjal z ubuntu sploh
<pitastrudl> dz0ny syncplay noče naložiti gui libraries
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol.. right :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl Å¡e vedno ne vemo kaj bi rad dosegel
<CrazyLemon> sync masturbation?
<pitastrudl> nisem Å¡e probal
<pitastrudl> lahk si prvi
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> damn predators
<CrazyLemon> they are everywhere
<pitastrudl> "make sure pyside is installed"
<pitastrudl> inštaliran oboje
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> pyside2 in 3
<CrazyLemon> sam še pyside4 rabiš¨!
<CrazyLemon> !*
<CrazyLemon> lp
<pitastrudl> ane
<zdobbie> limun in strudl masta enako stevilo znakov v nicku
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e z jv@si sta oba :D
<idioterna> yang: tripod si dob
<zdobbie> talk to me
<zdobbie> tell me your name
<yang> sej mam
<yang> sam to je s telefonom
<yang> iz roke
<yang> http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/kiddofspeed/consumedland.html
<Pepelka> elenafilatova.com
<Pepelka> »During years of my interest in Chernobyl, I have collected rare and unique materials of Chernobyl accident and it's aftermath.«
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/gzFUqAi.gifv
<CrazyLemon> omfg
<CrazyLemon> this guy is insane
<CrazyLemon> http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/tech-firm-ubiquiti-suffers-46m-cyberheist/
<Pepelka> Tech Firm Ubiquiti Suffers $46M Cyberheist — Krebs on Security
<yang> CrazyLemon: najverjetneje je privezan
<CrazyLemon> yang js tega ne bi počel tudi če bi bil privezan
<yang> jst tut ne, mene ne bi s ketnami spravil tja gor
<yang> A je tole isti tip ? http://jp.si/Davo11.jpg http://jp.si/Davo22.jpg
<yang> Davo jegermaister
<zdobbie> kam gremo?
<zdobbie> gremo spat
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: jap
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo kakšno priporočilo glede športnih ušesnih (in ear) slušalk
<CrazyLemon> ali pa vsaj kakšne izkušnje
<lynxlynxlynx> nop
<dz0ny> Why can't I fly http://i.imgur.com/GbN0wRQ.gifv
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-08
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @08.08.2016 4:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:54:15, Kulminacija: 11:08:45, Sončni zahod: 18:23:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 29min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 18.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @08/08/2016 07:59:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.01+N,+15.93+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 16.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @08/08/2016 07:59:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+15.9+E
<dz0ny> jaz si z msev- neb upal v gore, k bi jo zih po svoje mahnil k noče brat navodil
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> ene parkrat sm res tko Å¡u ja po brezpotjih :D
<idioterna> v gorah?
<idioterna> to je pa kr nevarn
<msev-> ponavad se pa ful prpravm hribi net pa ena aplikacija "gaea+ pzs" je tut ql
<zdobersek> as ze bia na triglavu?
<msev-> nope
<msev-> nism Å¡e taprav slovenc
<msev-> ej a pr insurgency je de-couplan premikanje glave pa miške?
<msev-> da bi lahko npr Å¡pilal z cardboardam v vr :D
<msev-> prek trinus vr-a :)
<msev-> hmm mogoče bi lah probov to
<msev-> zj sm zaenkrat dva flight sima probov pa je dobr delal pa tale gta5 tut je tut dobr delal
<lynxlynxlynx> brezpotja ftw :P
<idioterna> msev-: ne da se
<idioterna> msev-: eventuelno bodo podprl, i guess
<idioterna> msev-: truga na unem kanalu ma vive
<idioterna> pa prav da insurgency se ne dela
<idioterna> no mogoce je zdej ze kej drugac, vpras ga
<msev-> čeprov tole je cheap varianta ane, cheap hack
<msev-> ta trinusVR app na androidu :D
<msev-> ampak works
<msev-> aja sam ene 100ms bom za vami če bom tko igral
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> like you weren't before
<zdobersek> a ne
<zdobersek> tist je bil CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni bi
<CrazyLemon> l
<CrazyLemon> dokler je source engine ne bo delal VR :)
<CrazyLemon> torej tako insurgency, CS franžiza, day of infamy and so on
<idioterna> kdo to prav
<CrazyLemon> js!
<idioterna> men tle pise da morjo sam na source 2 portat game
<idioterna> pa bo
<msev-> ja itak sm bil ja :D
<msev-> zj bom 200ms
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> pa sej to ni tok velik
<zdobersek> could've been worse
<msev-> js ne rabm da ma igra prov support za rift, sam view pa aim mora bit decouplan
<CrazyLemon> 'sam na source 2 morjo portat' :)
<zdobersek> could've been playing over 3G
<idioterna> ja, sej to je easy
<idioterna> search and replace vse source api calls v source 2 api calls
<idioterna> if it builds, ship it!
<dz0ny> .vreme ukanc
<jabuk> ARSO: Vogel (1535m): 12°C @08.08.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80%   jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:56:25, Kulminacija: 11:11:37, Sončni zahod: 18:26:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 30min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> msev-: a to z tem nabijas: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VR-Headset-Virtual-Reality-VR-BOX-Goggles-3D-Glasses-Google-Cardboard-Remote-NEW-/122019987187?hash=item1c68f53ef3:g:3p8AAOSwv9FXg1aK ?
<Seniorita> VR Headset Virtual Reality VR Box Goggles 3D Glasses Google Cardboard Remote New | eBay
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 18°C @08.08.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% zahodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:50:46, Kulminacija: 11:05:52, Sončni zahod: 18:20:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 30min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26°C @08.08.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:58:43, Kulminacija: 11:12:01, Sončni zahod: 18:25:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 26min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ^ wannabe trontelj
<msev-> slax0r, ja podobno, samo kontroler je pa pač normalno na računalniku miška in tipkovnica
<msev-> tole http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Virtual-Reality-Shinecon-VR-Video-Game-Google-Glasses-For-iPhone-Samsung/231979916478?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D37470%26meid%3D79bec83bfefa47488ab82d22d9811f68%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D122019987187 si morm kupt
<Seniorita> 3D Virtual Reality Shinecon VR Video Game Google Glasses for iPhone Samsung | eBay
<msev-> o shizzle kašn link
<msev-> ker ma za očala napisan
<slax0r> msev-: ja ok, saj niti nisem opazil da je tam controller zraven
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> a ta ko si ga dal, je kak device list available?
<slax0r> samsung iphone ja malo broad :D
<msev-> sj je sam važn kok je velk zaslon
<msev-> da je v temu rangeu
<msev-> mislm da od 4,5 do nevem okol 6 inchev ponavad te boxi sprejemajo
<slax0r> aha, vidim
<slax0r> 3.5 -6
<slax0r> supported system ios & android
<slax0r> saj to nic ne interfejsa z devajsom, al?
<msev-> ne nč
<slax0r> tele zgledajo car comfortable
<slax0r> se da z njimi igrat kako uro dve?
<msev-> nimam jih mam ene ful neudobne :(
<idioterna> lag je
<msev-> ker sm že ful nazaj kupoval
<idioterna> vive hoces met
<msev-> ja lag je 100ms
<slax0r> in kak je z performance?
<msev-> sam tole je 10usd :D
<msev-> ja nevem men je fajn
<slax0r> mislim, impact na gejm
<msev-> sam za hardcore fps pomoje ni
<idioterna> vive je jurja + ene 2 jurja za box
<slax0r> saj ne bi igral hardcore fps
<idioterna> k ma dost mocno graficno
<zdobersek> ma kaj potem, bos ratu last man standing, poj se bos pa vrtel tam v nekem kotu in bruhu po tipkovnici?
<msev-> slax0r, morš met dost močn komp pa js sm sam poizkusu tko da sm bil tetharan z usbjem
<msev-> je delal uredu
<CrazyLemon> haha
<idioterna> ja z vive men ni blo nc slabo, ostalih si pa ne upam probat
<CrazyLemon> to je obup igrat na low res, laggy napravah
<CrazyLemon> ker ti je lahk sam slabo
<msev-> men ni blo
<msev-> pa fural sm avto tut :D
<zdobersek> I do that IRL!
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo real life..sam fyi!
<msev-> pa Å¡e 2 sta probala pa jim tut ni blo slabo
<msev-> je pa tko slax0r za vsako igro je treba posebj nastavt
<slax0r> msev-: konec koncev, za 10usd
<slax0r> tut cen e bo nikakvo delalo :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp08WGXEGa4 ?
<Seniorita> Annemiek Van Vleuten Horrific CRASH in Rio Olympics Cycle Road Race!!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Annemiek Van Vleuten Suffers Horrific Bone-Crunching Crash in Rio Olympics 2016 Cycle Road Race Dutch cyclist Annemiek van Vleuten had pulled solidly ahead w...«
<zdobersek> ja
<CrazyLemon> ta vista chinesa je obup
<zdobersek> ma slabo je sla v ovinek
<zdobersek> pol ji je pa se sprednje kolo zablokiral
<msev-> uff bolee
<msev-> boleče
<slax0r> she ded
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek congrats for describing literally every crash :D
<zdobersek> is what I do
<msev-> ej ka pa una k so ji mogl ledvico vn uzet
<msev-> zakaj tvega pa Å¡e kr naprej
<msev-> zj ma sam Å¡e eno :D
<msev-> loh bi bla trenerka zj
<msev-> a pol je zmagala? :D
<zdobersek> 43. je bla
 * CrazyLemon smrdi k prekajena Å¡unka
<CrazyLemon> preklete SŽ!
<yang> bmw i8 electric je kle sparkiran
<zdobersek> ... grats?
<idioterna> sam ji pa ni skidnl spredne gume
<zdobersek> she must be prouod
<zdobersek> proud
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: to mi je moja vceraj rekla ko sm viski spil :D
<idioterna> ja to je mogla ful stisnt spredno bremzo al kaj
<idioterna> ne vem, k js tko uzgem mi ponavad sideways odnese bicikl
<idioterna> ne letim cez balanco
<CrazyLemon> idioterna karbonski obroči pač..ko prime bremza zares prime :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a si jedu Å¡unko zravn?? :)
<idioterna> ja, sam guma ne zdrzi
<CrazyLemon> ne zdrži česa?
<idioterna> lepenja z asfaltom
<idioterna> ce je tok dobr grip bi se mogla sam v ovink ulezt
<zdobersek> na klancu navzdol, desno nogo je vrgla ven, z levo je pa zategnla bremzo
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne, mam enga k kr konkretno po dimu potegne
<idioterna> aja z nogo je?
<idioterna> bad
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyxgToqzKR0 1:40
<Seniorita> Annemiek van Vleuten in Horror Crash FULL ALTERNATIVE ANGLE | Women's Cycling Rio 2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Here is an alternative view from the horror crash, the video was found on Facebook, not mine If You Like it Please Help Us Reach Our Goal Of 100,000 . SO Sub...«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no pri meni tudi kr konkretno po dimu potegne..verjetno zato ker je dim povsod okrog :D
<CrazyLemon> zadnje kolo začne drset..sprednje zravna...bremza zablokira in salto
<zdobersek> hm, ne vem, ce je desno nogo odpela
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: :D
<zdobersek> ampak je sla v ovinek povsem napacno
<idioterna> skoda :\
<idioterna> upam da je vsaj ok
<zdobersek> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-vleuten-conscious-after-dramatic-crash-in-olympic-games-road-race/
<Seniorita> Van Vleuten conscious after dramatic crash in Olympic Games road race | Cyclingnews.com
<Seniorita> »Updated: severe concussion and spinal fractures for Dutch rider«
<idioterna> ja, to nc ne pove :\
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/AvVleuten/status/762465519844732930
<Seniorita> Annemiek van Vleuten auf Twitter: "I am now in the hospital with some injuries and fractures, but will be fine. Most of all super disappointed after best race of my career."
<idioterna> kul
<zdobersek> dude
<zdobersek> isti tweet je v tistem clanku
<CrazyLemon> dude.. idk
<yang> bmw i8, vrata se na postran in na gor odpirajo, to se nisem videl
<zdobersek> .yt silicon valley car doors
<jabuk> Silicon Valley Russ Hanneman - 3 Comma Club https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzMUrB-Um1Y
<yang> madzarska rrgistracija
<yang> haha vsi buljijo v ta avto
<msev-> ja mal bl vesolski je :D
<yang> pa dobro napram ferariju ni nic posebnega
<yang> tufi oblikovno no glih neki
<yang> tudi oblikovno ni glih da bi reku da mi je vsec
<msev-> ja
<msev-> true dat
<msev-> aston martini so lepi :D elegantni
<yang> ja
<slax0r> i40 ftw :P
<CrazyLemon> i(8 * 5) = i40!
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da je 5x boljši za 5x manjšo ceno!
<yang> midlid hyundai i40 ?
<slax0r> da
<CrazyLemon> midlid?
<zdobersek> the lid is in the mid
<zdobersek> duuhhh
<yang> midlid,mislis
<idioterna> to na onscreen tipkovnco tipka
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Claws Mail 3.14 Released with Improved Password Security  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/q9BLKqTYvhw/claws-mail-3-14-download-secure-passwords
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> hoi
<msev-> heyaaa
 * CrazyLemon prvič uporabu chain cleaner
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t kako se veriga sveti
<CrazyLemon> its like brand new
<zdobbie> what chain cleaner?
<zdobbie> ksn aparat, al si samo gor spricu?
<CrazyLemon> aparat + tekočina
<CrazyLemon> neka zadeva iz lidla... pitastrudl dobu olje js pa obdržal aparat + tekočino za aparat
<zdobbie> ksn aparat?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GyJjYFmo9o
<Seniorita> BARBIERI Chain Cleaner - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole
<CrazyLemon> sam zdaj nimam več tekočine..tko da bom mogu neki druzga dat not..
<CrazyLemon> ok..tale je en mal idiot
<CrazyLemon> vse je polil
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/762599979852636160
<Seniorita> Val 202 auf Twitter: "Na LJ obvoznici je promet oviran zaradi konja, ki je zašel na cestišče na odseku od priključka Vič proti primorski AC na razcepu Kozarje."
<CrazyLemon> zihr italijan
<msev-> a mi kdo loh najde kje mythbusters 2013 pa 2014 sezono
<zdobersek> www.policija.si
<zdobersek> Mr. Pirate!!
<CrazyLemon> Pogrešane osebe
<CrazyLemon> 8.8.2016 11:30
<CrazyLemon> MARIBOR
<CrazyLemon> reševanje krave
<yang> aja, ti krave rajs jes, kot da bi jim pomagal
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37005226?ocid=socialflow_twitter
<Seniorita> Android bug fear in 900 million phones - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Serious security flaws that could give attackers complete access to a phone's data are found in software used on tens of millions of Android devices.«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a zj še deluje kšn tale popcorntime pa to :D
<msev-> ti si tak pirat k js :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nism pirat!
<msev-> me thinks
<msev-> aja aja sorry
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpVhuC2XgAA7uC_.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> gaddem hipster
<CrazyLemon> hipsters*
<yang> I am one of those old people
<idioterna> a ti si hipster
<idioterna> cestitam
<yang> ne vem ce sem, zadnjih 10 let ne kupujem vinilov
<idioterna> aja sm mislu da si to napisu kot trditev zase
<idioterna> js nism se nikol nobenga vinila kupu
<idioterna> razn u bauhausu
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> D:
<CrazyLemon> ᗡ:
<zdobersek> "suck my ass!" http://ichef-1.bbci.co.uk/news/624/media/images/72399000/jpg/_72399789_l0002320.jpg
<zdobersek> via http://www.bbc.com/news/health-37009240
<Seniorita> Why are so many Olympians covered in large red circles? - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A number of Olympians - including the most decorated Olympic athlete of all time, Michael Phelps - have been photographed with large red circles on their skin. What are they?«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.9°C @08.08.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 25% severovzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:58:43, Kulminacija: 11:12:01, Sončni zahod: 18:25:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 26min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> "cupping"..we all know what 2 girls did with one cup
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 9.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @08/08/2016 08:27:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+15.8+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 10.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @08/08/2016 04:42:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.6+N,+14.38+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 1.km  V od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @07/08/2016 03:51:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+14.44+E
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 32.1°C @08.08.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 25% severovzhodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:58:43, Kulminacija: 11:12:01, Sončni zahod: 18:25:18
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 26min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.6°C @08.08.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% severnik 5 m/s (18.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:59:22, Kulminacija: 11:12:28, Sončni zahod: 18:25:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 26min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> no way..ni tko vroče
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meet Museeks, A Stylish New Cross-Platform Music Player  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WjkjHF4C6EE/museeks-music-player-electron-app
<Seniorita6813>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Designers’ Show Off New Look ‘Scopes Toolkit Cards’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gxxf6q9CtuE/ubuntu-scopes-toolkit-cards-preview
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Designers' Show Off New Look 'Scopes Toolkit Cards' - OMG! Ubuntu!
<Seniorita> »Back in May we got a peek at what the Canonical Design Team has in store for the future of Ubuntu on the desktop and across devices going forward. At the h«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Designers’ Show Off New Look ‘Scopes Toolkit Cards’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gxxf6q9CtuE/ubuntu-scopes-toolkit-cards-preview
<zdobbie> *** infuriation intensifies *** https://twitter.com/beggie_smalls/status/762545510930677760
<Seniorita> Beggie Smalls auf Twitter: "And today in 'Men on the Internet' this helpful guy mansplains cycling to an Olympic athlete https://t.co/39qwnXz6HR"
<Seniorita6813>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3048-1: curl vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3048-1/
<Seniorita> USN-3048-1: curl vulnerabilities | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> [17:24:12] <CrazyLemon>: no way..ni tko vroče
<CrazyLemon> yes way..33° v kopru ko sm štartal
<CrazyLemon> pa pikapolonica se je prilimala na trebuh
<CrazyLemon> kako je sploh pršla do tam
<zdobbie> .yt get in my belly
<jabuk> Fat Bastard - Get In My Belly! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nixR6wVa4HY
<zdobbie> u fat bastard
<CrazyLemon> u jelly?
<zdobbie> cuz I'm not in ur belly?
<CrazyLemon> on*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a bi odpru en webkit bug zame?
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/tiliado/nuvolaplayer/issues/245#issuecomment-238315211
<Seniorita> SoundCloud 'Discover' feature freezes my entire system · Issue #245 · tiliado/nuvolaplayer · GitHub
<Seniorita> »nuvolaplayer - The third generation of Nuvola Player - cloud music integration for your Linux desktop«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.intersport.si/shop/camelbak-podium-55155231c38b37cb488b47bc#      a proba kdo tale link
<Seniorita> . CAMELBAK podium | Intersport
<CrazyLemon> meni je grayed out tale 'Dodaj v košarico'
<CrazyLemon> piše izberite barvo, velikost pa imam že izbrano pa spet noče
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kva's loadu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako kaj sm loadu? sj vidiš kje je odprt issue :D
<CrazyLemon> nuvola player sm loadu
<CrazyLemon> v prvem komentarju je fse
<zdobbie> kaj si vrgu v minibrowser?
<matjaz> APU
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie soundcloud.com
<CrazyLemon> but seriously..bl pomemben mi je trenutno bidon :D
<CrazyLemon> a komu pokaže gumb "Dodaj v košarico"
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pri meni je isto siv
<CrazyLemon> da faq je s tem intersportom
<CrazyLemon> pol
<zdobbie> matjaz: exactly
<CrazyLemon> totalno fcked up
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a veš kaj je trick? da ni izdelek na zalogi ffs..in njihova rešitev je grayed out gumb pa opozorilo ko klikneš gor :)
<matjaz> odpri issue na GH
<matjaz> aja ne ...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj pišem hate mail
<CrazyLemon> no worries
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a potrebuješ še kak sys info?
<zdobbie> APU is enough
<CrazyLemon> ok..ga bom sam odpru bug report
<zdobbie> wat een champ!
<zdobbie> trailblazerino
<matjaz> a mogoče kdo priporoča kak ruzak za daily commute?
<matjaz> iščem, pa mi ni nič všeč
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ruzak as in.. da daš laptop not?
<matjaz> tudi, pa Å¡e kaj zraven
<zdobbie> like ... drugs?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.com/ECBC-Lance-Backpack-Computer-B7103-10/dp/B009FWEPSC/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1470684161&sr=1-1&nodeID=360832011&keywords=ecbc
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: ECBC Lance - Backpack Computer Bag - Black (B7103-10) Daypack for Laptops, MacBooks & Devices Up to 17" - Travel, School or Business Backpack for Men & Women - Premium Quality, TSA FastPass Friendly: Clothing
<Seniorita> »Amazon.com: ECBC Lance - Backpack Computer Bag - Black (B7103-10) Daypack for Laptops, MacBooks & Devices Up to 17" - Travel, School or Business Backpack for Men & Women - Premium Quality, TSA FastPass Friendly: Clothing«
<CrazyLemon> hah..na enem odseku sm 6/641 ! wohoo!
<zdobbie> yeeeee I'm gonna have to ask for a link
<CrazyLemon> ne morem linkat odseke
<CrazyLemon> !g strava južna kontra
<Seniorita> Strava 2014 vs 2015 - Strava Labs http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/2014-2015.html
<CrazyLemon> 1:10 prvi pa ma čas 1:00
<idioterna> jsm se vedno prvi na spustu z rakitne
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tale je kr kul ja, sam bo treba kakega manjšega
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/segments/4243655
<Seniorita> Strava Segment | Spust Rakitna
<matjaz> teli ECBC so mi kr všeč
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp
<CrazyLemon> sam pač tudi $$
<CrazyLemon> zihr je še kaj manjšega na amazonu
<matjaz> raje dam zdej $$$$ kot pa $ pa da traja
<idioterna> ja mors zracunat kaj je drazje
<idioterna> integrirat pa pogledat
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00O1YI13Y/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1HFOVJ15S8QTL&coliid=I3ULUUO2BGSXI6&psc=1
<Seniorita> Cocoon Recess Backpack for 15-Inch MacBook Pro Retina: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
<Seniorita> »Comfortable backpack for Laptops up to 15" and iPad/Tablet with ergonomic shaped & padded shoulder straps & back panel, enough space for all essentials. Come with a small integrated Grid-IT system 22 x 27 cm in a separate front pocket that will hold your pens, notepads, cellphones, chargers, wallets and much more firmly in place.: Cocoon Recess Backpack for 15-Inch MacBook Pro Retina.«
<pitastrudl> a to so kao dobri ruzaki
<matjaz> ne vem, raziskujem
<matjaz> ta mi je kul, k ma gridit integriran
<CrazyLemon> kako kao
<CrazyLemon> seveda so dobri!
<zdobbie> believe!
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t679487
<Seniorita> Kdor igra računalniške igre, mu gre v šoli bolje @ Slo-Tech
<Seniorita> »Spet se bomo pomudili pri večni temi, to je vplivu igranja računalniških iger na socialno vedenje in dosežke v življenju. Nemalo raziskavam (glej povezane novice) na to temo, ki strežejo z zelo različnimi izsledki, se pridružuje nova metaraziskava z Univerze RMIT v Melbournu, ki je odkrila pozitivno korelacijo med igranjem računalniških iger in dosežki v šoli. Analiza rezultatov mednarodnega primerjalnega testa PISA, ki preverja sposob
<CrazyLemon> fyi..malt jagoda <3
<CrazyLemon> so good
<yang> jst sem prevec igrice igral, pol mi pa ni slo dobro v soli
<CrazyLemon> ti si special
<matjaz> jest sem jih pa zgleda premal igral
<CrazyLemon> tudi tebi ni slo dobro v soli?
<matjaz> nope
<CrazyLemon> zihr si kadil mumila pa Å¡prical da si lahk Å¡el na fuzbal
<matjaz> nisem kadil mumil, sem pa Å¡prical da sem Å¡el na odbojko
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..punce torej :D
<matjaz> treningi!
<CrazyLemon> mi smo predvsem v zadnjem letniku precej Å¡pricali
<CrazyLemon> like..cel dan smo Å¡pricali ter igrali cel dan nogomet
<msev-> yang kaj si pa igral :D
<CrazyLemon> pršli v šolo ob 7ih..šli nekaj jest v šolsko menzo (those were a thing back then)
<matjaz> jest pa hodil po sosednjih državah, igral tarok v kafičih, hodil na treninge, pa spal doma
<matjaz> pa je Å¡lo eno leto v kurac
<CrazyLemon> okrog 8-9ih Å¡li v bonifiko (ja..telovadba je bila v dvorani bonifika)
<CrazyLemon> in igrali nogomet do 13-14h :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a padu si letnik?
<matjaz> jap, 3., pol pa dvakrat pravdober pa 20 na maturi
 * CrazyLemon se sploh ne spomni rezultata mature
<CrazyLemon> it was that long ago
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> kaj je to matura :) ?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, damn you old
<CrazyLemon> tisto kar moraš še narest da boš imel V. stopnjo izobrazbe yang :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup..years were not kind to me!
<yang> pa dobro kaj ti pomaga, ce mors pol v nemcijo it delat
<yang> Bolje imeti poklic, kot biti (samo) gimnazijski maturant
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: true story
<lynxlynxlynx> letos se nisem mogil prijavit na usposabljanje za mentorje, ker šteje samo dvoletna poklicna ali pa strokovna srednja šola, gimnazija ne (pa ni važno koliko časa to že delaš)
<msev-> a se kdo od vs ukvarja z unimi baloni HAB :D k grejo skor v vesolje :D
<msev-> http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/07/27/dragino-loragps-hat-board-for-raspberry-pi-sells-for-32/
<Seniorita> Dragino LoRa/GPS HAT Board for Raspberry Pi Sells for $32
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: poznam ljudi ki so se na hitro prekvalificirali v poklice, po opravljeni maturi, tisti ki niso sli na faks studirati
<yang> ce imas maturo je veliko priznanih predmetov potem na poklicni soli
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj dogaja kj v programerskem svetu? a maš kšne zanimive novice/projekte :)
<upd> a
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-09
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> hoi
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi zanima kaj dogaja v programerskem svetu :D
<zdobersek> programira se
<zdobersek> nekdo je topic prefuku
<msev-> To je bil sam nov poskus dzony why u no chatz
<CrazyLemon> topic je tak kot mora bit
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> not really
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy
<zdobersek> sem caku priloznost, da se tretji t notr vrinem
<CrazyLemon> sej so bili trije t-ji not :)
<zdobersek> mission accomplished then
<CrazyLemon> http://www.parkmewise.com/
<Seniorita> ParkMeWise
<CrazyLemon> tist idiot ki je reku "pametno bi bilo met muzko na strani brez pause/stop gumba"
<slax0r> hvala :(
<slax0r> zato ma chromium mute tab :P
<CrazyLemon> ti si ta torej.. pa naredi redirekt za parkmewise.com na www to je tudi n00b mistake
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja..lepo da delaš stran za chrome uporabnike :P
<CrazyLemon> ali pa tist idiot ki se je spomnu imena 'parkmewise'.. disclaimer!! the app does not park your car! and its not very wise!
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ni moj page, pa app tut ne :D
<CrazyLemon> vem :)
<zdobbie> neverthefuckingless
<zdobbie> don't do that
<CrazyLemon> holy mother of all idiots..za select your country ni dejansko ime države
<CrazyLemon> ampak je okrajšava + dial code
<zdobersek> damn son
<slax0r> you just went full retard
<slax0r> you never go full retard
<CrazyLemon> ffs..imajo prijavo brez httpsja! brez http fcking sja!
<slax0r> according to a "security specialist" ki mi je hotel solit pamet na prejsnji firmi, https itak ni secure
<slax0r> in rabis se dodaten encryption podatkov v prenosu
<slax0r> tako da, sem preprican da parkmewise imajo se dodaten encryption
<slax0r> in se ne ubadajo z https, ker itak insecure
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je že tist proxy stuff ki ga inštalirat za posnifat promet? me zanima če je insecure tudi prek appa
<CrazyLemon> Server:Microsoft-IIS/8.5
<CrazyLemon> X-Powered-By:ASP.NET
<CrazyLemon> ježešmarija
<slax0r> RUN
<slax0r> FOR FOX' SAKE RUN!
<CrazyLemon> hm..mitmproxy ni zaznal logina prek appa
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne vem kako app ne pošlje v plain textu če je api http
<napsy> prek http se lahko prenasa binary
<CrazyLemon> ma sploh ni videt nobenga requesta
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042748005/mnenja/odprta-stran/varnost-kolesarjev
<CrazyLemon> word ^
<idioterna> meh
<idioterna> zaprt za motorni promet, pa bo
<CrazyLemon> ali pa trollat pa bo..enako učinkovito!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Upgrade to LibreOffice 5.2 on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mPFQum4-wVE/install-libreoffice-5-2-on-ubuntu-ppa
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mitmproxy
<zdobersek> (01:20:39 AM) CrazyLemon: hm..mitmproxy ni zaznal logina prek appa
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Improves Handling of Unknown Audio Devices (Thanks to Unity)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Mb0XCSojPFU/gnome-unknown-audio-device-dialog
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hvala sm že poguglal..mitmproxy works fine for browser..sam appa kot da ni
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj to delaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poskušam ugotovit kako en app komunicira z apijem
<dz0ny> kater?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny parkmewise
<zdobersek> come again?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v bistvu me samo zanima a se login podatki pošljejo prek httpja/plain
<zdobersek> wireshark it maybe?
<CrazyLemon> i mitmproxied it
<CrazyLemon> same thing
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dobiš source :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny raje bi vidu HTTP requeste kot source :D
<dz0ny> ja sej vmes vrineš proxy
<dz0ny> v app source
<dz0ny> pa vse vidiš
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-08-09%2010-29-45.png
<dz0ny> hail the android
<CrazyLemon> tole je pokazal mitmproxy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja pa kaj še...še javo naj se znova učim
<CrazyLemon> malo morgen!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<dz0ny> lol ni java
<dz0ny> cordova
<dz0ny> js pa html
<CrazyLemon> !g cordova
<Seniorita> Apache Cordova https://cordova.apache.org/
<zdobersek> i.e. you'd rather use Java
<CrazyLemon> not really tho..razn če je obfuscated js
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol Å¡e mal c# je zraven
<CrazyLemon> i don't like c#
<dz0ny> http://www.filedropper.com/parkingapp
<CrazyLemon> mostly because ko so nas učili..so bili neki konektorji ki si jih mogu drag&dropat
<dz0ny> em what
<dz0ny> tist je db za ms
<dz0ny> model builder
<CrazyLemon> ja..pojma nism mel kaj sm počel
<CrazyLemon> ampak je bilo dost drag&dropov
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta .dll ?!
<dz0ny> to je cel app
<dz0ny> zdej rabiš en c# decompiler
<CrazyLemon> pa kje je source?! :D
<zdobersek> NO SOURCE FOR YOU
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo še kakšno iniciativo, ki zbira stara kolesa?
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih smo imeli pici bici, pa karocikel, ampak je oboje crknilp
<CrazyLemon> ne..."poznam" pa Qhubeka
<CrazyLemon> oni zbirajo samo denar za kolesa se mi zdi
<idioterna> pici bici so crknl_
<idioterna> ?
<CrazyLemon> nič več ne pici?
<CrazyLemon> čeprav js sm jih vidu nekje
<CrazyLemon> ali na cesti ali na sliki
<CrazyLemon> nedolgo nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> lih nam je pisal, da jih ni več
<lynxlynxlynx> *en
<yang> prodajalci na boljsaku
<yang> oni majo se kr neki takih koles
<yang> pa tam na kodeljevem je neka trgovina s smucarsko opremo in servisom koles
<yang> pa en tip v jarsah ima nekaj teh starih koles , ki jih obnavlja in prodaja
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: 5 Easy Ways To Free Up Space on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-0TGaoJEFOU/5-ways-free-up-space-on-ubuntu
<slax0r> za vas, bicikliste: http://i.imgur.com/mlyfsJy.jpg
<idioterna> moj sine skos dela vroom vroom sound
<idioterna> pomoje bo crnga bmwja vozu k bo velik
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 24.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @09/08/2016 15:51:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.49+N,+13.2+E
<yang2> If an EV Nano is sold it is expected to be the highly affordable electric car,[33] use lithium-ion batteries, and have a range of 80 miles (130 km).[34] A Norwegian electric car specialist, Miljøbil Grenland AS, has been named as a supposed partner in the project.[31]
<yang2> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tata_Nano
<Seniorita> Tata Nano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> what..dz0ny kupu insurgency pa cs:go.. dz0ny a si dobu odpoved?! :(
<dz0ny> LOL
<dz0ny> stalker
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> kako stalker..its on my activity feed
<CrazyLemon> and you were active :D
<CrazyLemon> no če boš hotu kdaj (preferably po 20.00) igrat insurgency.. povej :)
<dz0ny> ne znam
<dz0ny> longest life je bil 2min
<CrazyLemon> that was a long life :)
<slax0r> cs:go?
<dz0ny> ah ne tist je izi
<CrazyLemon> naah..ne moreš bit živ pri cs:go 2min
<slax0r> jaz sem danes tut kupil na kinguin
<slax0r> za mulca
<CrazyLemon> right.. "za mulca"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> dude...
<slax0r> jaz sem igral CS leta 2000
<slax0r> res mislis da do zdaj nisem mel csgo? :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si pol Å¡e mulcu kupu?!?
<dz0ny> je treba zgodaj zacet :)
<dz0ny> pa zdej bo ww3
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: da bova oba igrala
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny drugače pa ja..nekaj težav boš mel na začetku dokler se ne navadiš map :)
<slax0r> btw, add me on steam: animalmother3
<CrazyLemon> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<slax0r> y no? :(
<CrazyLemon> animalmother?!
<CrazyLemon> 3?!?!
<idioterna> dz0ny: o a surgas
<slax0r> 3 ker zasedeno
<slax0r> animal mother...full metal jacket?
<idioterna> to bi se pa mogoce se js prdruzu
<CrazyLemon> There are no users that match your search
<dz0ny> zvecer mogoce
<slax0r> lol wut?
<idioterna> ze dolg nism
<CrazyLemon> lots of animalmothers
<CrazyLemon> but no animalmother3
<slax0r> this help: http://steamcommunity.com/id/xfirestorm/
<slax0r> ?
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: xfirestorm/Tam - Proteus Gaming
<Seniorita> »http://www.proteus-gaming.com/ http://www.clanwolf.net/«
<CrazyLemon> xfirestorm/Tam - Proteus Gaming
<CrazyLemon> nisi nič animalmother3 ffs :)
<slax0r> to je login name
<slax0r> a se ne isce po tem imenu? :D
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/whereis_animalmother3.png
<CrazyLemon> ?!
<slax0r> https://db.tt/EABoUP6w
<slax0r> !!
<Seniorita> Dropbox - SS-2016-08-09-17-41-39.png
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/id/xfirestorm/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: xfirestorm/Tam - Proteus Gaming
<Seniorita> »http://www.proteus-gaming.com/ http://www.clanwolf.net/«
<CrazyLemon> kje tukaj piše animalmother3? :D
<slax0r> dude...
<slax0r> username :D
<CrazyLemon> dude..username je v titleu [17:45:18] <+Seniorita>: Steam Community :: xfirestorm/Tam - Proteus Gaming
<slax0r> nope, https://db.tt/dUf9tYpT
<Seniorita> Dropbox - SS-2016-08-09-17-45-16.png
<slax0r> to kar je v title je profile name :P
<CrazyLemon> same shit :D
<slax0r> naj-huh
<slax0r> nah-huh*
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> -> home
<slax0r> bai
<CrazyLemon> med 11.7. in 9.8 je bilo 21 dni z Tmax 30 ali več °C
<CrazyLemon> thats some crazy hot sh1t right there
<CrazyLemon> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/research-suggests-being-lazy-is-a-sign-of-high-intelligence-a7176136.html
<Seniorita> Research suggests being lazy is a sign of high intelligence | Health News | Lifestyle | The Independent
<Seniorita> »New research seems to prove the theory that brainy people spend more time lazing around than their active counterparts.  Findings from a US-based study seem to support the idea that people with a high IQ get bored less easily, leading them to spend more time engaged in thought.  And active people may be more physical as they need to stimulate their minds with external activities, either to escape their thoughts or because they get bored quickly
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<zdobbie> I'll skip
<matjaz> zgleda bo treba počas fuzbal agent postat
<matjaz> http://en.as.com/en/2016/08/09/football/1470760269_183276.html
<Seniorita> Pogba | Mino Raiola, the big winner in Pogba to Manchester United move - AS.com
<Seniorita> »La Gazzetta dello Sport report that Juventus banked 78 million euro from the Pogba move with his agent earning 25 million from the transfer.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: can I sell u
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to a hot Å¡tajerka? sure
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sošolec mi je fifa agent :)
<CrazyLemon> no bivši sošolec
<idioterna> http://www.express.co.uk/news/politics/698176/Theresa-May-Article-fifty-Brexit-not-triggered-this-year-referendum
<Seniorita> Theresa May will not trigger Article 50 this year to allow for 'smooth' Brexit | Politics | News | Daily Express
<Seniorita> »THERESA May has told two of her European counterparts Britain will not begin the formal process for leaving the European Union this year, Downing Street said.«
<zdobbie> old-ish news
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, dejan?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope
<matjaz> pol jih mamo pa celga fuka v FIFI
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz iz slo? jih je kr nekaj ja
<CrazyLemon> pa niso sam agenti..so tudi scouti :)
<matjaz> yus
<CrazyLemon> včeraj poslal mail intersportu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno ni odgovora
<CrazyLemon> very responsive
<zdobbie> zakvaj jih nadlegujes?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Arc Theme Now Available for the KDE Plasma Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WGz5x99bfMs/arc-theme-kde-plasma-desktop
<CrazyLemon> coz i can
<CrazyLemon> and so can you!
<zdobbie> kje majo dandanes camelbak bidone?
<CrazyLemon> !g cult.si camelbak
<Seniorita> CAMELBAK = GOT YOUR BAK = HIDRACIJA - Cult http://cult.si/camelbak
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cult.si/v12/brandT_2.php?BID=5&Regija=1
<Seniorita> camelbak = got your bak = hidracija
<Seniorita> »CamelBak se je rodil leta 1995, v Texasu. V tej ameri�ki zvezni dr�avi vozijo, rekreativci in profiji skupaj, tradicionalno dirko N Hell Hundred bicycle race. Na omenjeni dirki starta cca. 1000 (!?!) tekmovalcev. Tudi gospod Michael Eidson se rad pojavi na startu in ker so temperature poleti primerno visoke, v skupini tiso�ih zasopihanih norcev pa nevarno segati po bidonu zato je Mike za�il meh z vodo na kolesarsko majico. Dodal je cev, jo
<zdobbie> v Cjelu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie klikni na regijo?
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<zdobbie> ham
<zdobbie> u useful
<CrazyLemon> i cant say the same for you
 * CrazyLemon mumbles about webkitgtk bug
<zdobbie> soundcloud.com?
<CrazyLemon> uu..ritoša ma tudi camelbak podium
<CrazyLemon> yes
<zdobbie> za koga moram na TI navijat?
<CrazyLemon> TI?
<zdobbie> L'International
<CrazyLemon> a je jutri TT v riu?
<CrazyLemon> in če ja ob kateri uri?
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> zvecer
<CrazyLemon> .remindme
<CrazyLemon> ty
<zdobbie> se zenske so prej
<matjaz> evo medaljo mamo
<zdobbie> kul I guess
<zdobbie> per capita smo ze prvi?
<matjaz> ne
<matjaz> pa težko bomo
<matjaz> oz 2 rabimo
<zdobbie> a je kje ksna uradna lestvica za to?
<matjaz> http://www.medalspercapita.com/
<Seniorita> Olympic Medals per Capita
<zdobbie> jebenti, Kosovcanov je 200k manj
<zdobbie> ja pa pizda no
<zdobbie> North Korea ma medaljo
<matjaz> njihovo zlato lahko pod Slovenijo šteješ
<matjaz> od Kosova
<zdobbie> ja pa ne mores
<zdobbie> nismo mi lih narod, k bi anslusu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz medaljo? who won?
<zdobbie> anschlusu
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, čez ene pol urce bo finale
<matjaz> judo
<zdobbie> Tina Trstenjak je v finalu
<matjaz> sej bo zlata
<zdobbie> CJELE-CRAFTED
<matjaz> nikol mi pa ne bo jasno, kako da fak smo lahko tko dobri v judu
<zdobbie> k se grejo Spartance tamle na Lopati
<idioterna> zdobbie: v kerem sportu pa
<zdobbie> sado-mazo osebki, k se po blazinah mecejo
<zdobbie> judo
<idioterna> a, putin gals
<zdobbie> alas, not shirtless
<idioterna> tist so femen
<yang> veliko judoistov ima iznakazena usesa
<yang> ker se pri ruvanju potegnejo za uho
<yang> sem delal na prvenstvu enkrat
<CrazyLemon> </fun_yang_facts>
<msev-> haha zanimivo
<yang> In January 2016, Windstream Communications announced it was extending its 100G network from New Jersey fiber operator NJFX's presence at Tata's Cable Landing Station (CLS) in Wall Township, N.J., to Ashburn, Virginia's Internet hub, estimated to be the hub for 70 percent of the world's Internet traffic.[5]
<msev-> uf
<msev-> američani vse berejo :D
<msev-> nevem zakaj youtube offline ne morjo dat Å¡e nm v razvitem svetu
<yang> kako mislis offline ?
<yang> da bi gledal videe offline ?
<yang> kje bi jih pa hranil
<msev-> ja
<msev-> na placu v fonu
<msev-> recimo bi mel 1gb dodeljen
<msev-> za to
<yang> sej obstajajo aplikacije ki ti downloadajo video, aja ti mislis da bi tagal video znotraj google accounta pa bi ti ga downloadal na google drive
<yang> oz kr na telefon
<msev-> ja
<yang> ja verjetno clo obstaja tak feature
<msev-> sj obstaja
<yang> ziher je kak android app
<msev-> v indiji je google to omogočil za youtube app
<yang> jst kr youtube-dl uporabljam
<msev-> da si prek wifija zdownloadajo
<msev-> yang a to uporablaš na fonu?
<msev-> mogoče bi loh prek termux-a haha
<msev-> hahaah https://lifepluslinux.blogspot.si/2015/01/how-to-use-youtube-dl-on-android.html
<Seniorita> Life plus Linux: How to use youtube-dl on android
<yang> msev-: na PCju
<yang> youtube-dl je program
<msev-> ja vem
<msev-> to ni streamlined enough
<yang> pa youtube-dl lahko tut z ostalih strani potegne video
<msev-> more na fonu delat
<msev-> kr tut zgleda dela :D
<yang> jah
<yang> mogoce un link
<yang> pol
<yang> da nastimas youtube-dl
<msev-> jp
<yang> drugace pa evo
<yang> naredi app
<yang> youtube-dl uporabi
<yang> in ga pretvori v android app
<yang> in zaracunavaj 2 eur
<yang> za app
<yang> bos obogatel kot pri talking tom
<yang> hehe
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-10
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> "Največ jih nastane zaradi nespoštovanja judo principov, nekaj pa je tudi težav z ušesi, tudi če se sliši smešno in banalno, tako pač je, saj zaradi pogostega drgnjenja ob gard nastane vnetje, ki povzroča nabiranje krvi v zgornjem predelu ušes."
<zdobbie> ti uhlomer http://siol.net/sportal/rio2016/sport-ki-te-nauci-varno-pasti-in-se-hkrati-tudi-pravilno-pobrati-63510
<Seniorita> Iz arhiva: Judo - šport, ki te nauči (varno) pasti in se hkrati tudi pravilno pobrati - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Judo je borilna športna panoga, ki je Sloveniji prinesla že več olimpijskih medalj, po njih pa močno diši tudi v Riu. Ima sloves kralja borilnih športov in - nikar ne bodite presenečeni! - je med otroki, pa tudi njihovimi starši precej priljubljena športna zvrst. Zakaj? Ker uči varnega padanja, reda, discipline in spoštovanja. Pa še poceni je.«
<zdobbie> yang: ^
<zdobbie> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trumps-reckless-call-to-second-amendment-people/2016/08/09/a6aa4be2-5e76-11e6-af8e-54aa2e849447_story.html
<Seniorita> Trump’s reckless call to ‘Second Amendment people’ - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »The GOP nominee seems to offer a veiled threat in comments about Hillary Clinton and gun rights.«
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> late af
<speed-> vseeno jutro :D
<zdobersek> k
<CrazyLemon> or !k
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Women TT @ 13:30, Men TT @ 15:00, skakauc @ 16:21
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gotcha
<CrazyLemon> ty
<pitastrudl> kdaj naj bi bil ta perseids meteor shower, danes zvečer?
<zdobersek> !g perseid meteor shower date
<Seniorita> Perseid Meteor Shower in 2016 - Timeanddate.com http://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/meteor-shower/perseid.html
<zdobersek> tomoz
<idioterna> http://www.theonion.com/blogpost/i-dont-vaccinate-my-child-because-its-my-right-to--37839
<Seniorita> I Don’t Vaccinate My Child Because It’s My Right To Decide What Eliminated Diseases Come Roaring Back - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Seniorita> »By Andrea Martin«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl Å¡e nekaj dni je
<CrazyLemon> ampak iz četrtka na petek pa iz petka na soboto naj bi bil najbl viden
<CrazyLemon> že*
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo oblačno :)
<pitastrudl> aha, ok :D
<pitastrudl> upajmo da bo lepo
<pitastrudl> mogoče bom kako fotko naredu
<pitastrudl> sam trst je kr obsvetljen ne? upam da ne bo preveč svetlobe
<pitastrudl> bi Å¡ou na pomol delat en long exposure
<CrazyLemon> lol..luka koper je cela osvetljena
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne boš vidu shite
<CrazyLemon> pa luka v trstu
<zdobbie> pa luka v Reki tud
<CrazyLemon> not so much..ampak tudi
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Add Recently Accessed Files As Quicklists To Apps Pinned To Unity Launcher With `Ubuntu RecentQuicklists`  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gqpzPqAb5NI/add-recently-accessed-files-as.html
<zdobersek> http://www.bbc.com/sport/olympics/37029833
<Seniorita> Rio 2016: 'I've never dived in anything like it' - Olympic pool turns green - BBC Sport
<Seniorita> »Divers are forced to dive into green water at the Olympic diving pool with organisers left to investigate the cause of the colour change.«
<CrazyLemon> lots of pee
<CrazyLemon> blue + yellow == green!
<pitastrudl> oh damn
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> cuz blue is blue
<zdobbie> AND RED IS RED
<CrazyLemon> and roses are yellow?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwqSi_ToNPs
<Seniorita> Arrival (2016) - TV Spot - Paramount Pictures - YouTube
<Seniorita> »When mysterious spacecrafts touch down across the globe, an elite team - lead by expert linguist Louise Banks (Amy Adams) - is brought together to investigat...«
<CrazyLemon> amy <3
<yang> zdobbie: sem treniral judo kaksno leto dni, pol sem nehal se predno so mi potrgal usesa
<yang> ena izmed bolj inteligentnih borilnih vescin je Aikido
<yang> Ko ne rabis poskodovati nasprotnika, da ga onesposobis
<yang> Pa ce znas hitr tect, tut dostkrat pomaga pri konfliktih
<idioterna> sej pr judu tut ne rabs poskodovat nasprotnika
<idioterna> me prov zanima kako so te to ucil
<yang> pr judu se kr ornk zravsas
<idioterna> ne vem ce se
<idioterna> grappling ne pomen da se tepes
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3053-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3053-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3052-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3052-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3051-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3051-1/
<zdobbie> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/opinion/further-into-the-muck-with-mr-trump.html?_r=0
<zdobbie> Just eight years ago, Senator John McCain of Arizona, then the Republican presidential nominee, told a man at a town hall session who said he was “scared” of an Obama presidency that Mr. Obama “is a decent person and a person that you do not have to be scared as president of the United States.”
<zdobbie> Twenty minutes later, a woman told Mr. McCain that she couldn’t trust Mr. Obama because “he’s an Arab.” “No ma’am,” Mr. McCain replied. “He’s a decent family man, a citizen, that I just happen to have disagreements with on fundamental issues. And that’s what this campaign is all about.”
<zdobbie> good old times
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3050-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3050-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3049-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3049-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3057-1: Linux kernel (Qualcomm Snapdragon) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3057-1/
 * CrazyLemon feels so vulnerable right now
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3056-1: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3056-1/
<zdobbie> zomg rpi2 just trash now
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3055-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3055-1/
<CrazyLemon> so is snapdragon
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> every snapdragon!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3054-1: Linux kernel (Xenial HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3054-1/
<slax0r> in, kolk ste ze kaj pokemonov polovili?
<slax0r> aja, in se slisali da je iphone 6s edini device ki ponuja najnovejse in najbolj aktualne appe in posodobitve?
<napsy> 1
<slax0r> in ste*
<yang> slax0r: baje da je najbolj iskan pokemon ravno na vrhu neboticnika, pa ga se noben ni uspel naklikat
<CrazyLemon> naklikat'
<CrazyLemon> '
<CrazyLemon> ?*
<speed-> jaz sem bil cist razocaran
<speed-> sem hotel instalirat pokemane
<speed-> pa mi pravi da moj telefon ni podprt pff
<yang> ja, rabis tacga za najmanj 700 eur
<speed-> tak da nevem
<speed-> sem zivel v prepricanju da nimam tak slabega telefona :)
<CrazyLemon> and reality just slapped you in the face
<speed-> ne reality, pokemoni :)
<yang> zadnjic sem sel s prijateljico v BTC zaradi nakupa novega telefona, pa potem vidi neko Nokio za 30 EUR pa pravi "kaj ni nobenega cenejsega, se mi zdi brezveze 30 eur dat za telefon",  potem sva sla v SWEDATA in sem jo komaj odvrnil da ni kupila rabljenega 10 let starega za 15 EUR
<speed-> hehe
<yang> tam majo prov "muzej" starih telefonov
<speed-> ma jebes drage telefone ej
<yang> kakih 300 jih majo v vitrinah
<speed-> kak sem jaz parklavi z njimi
<CrazyLemon> a swedata je tista trgovina ki ne sprejema kartic ter zahteva gotovino ker 'naprava' ravno ne dela? :)
<speed-> tega ki ga mam zdaj, sem ga ze prvi dan vrgel na pod
<speed-> ker ponavadi dam polnit tel pa ga vrzem na posteljo
<speed-> tu pa so me nategnili pa dali kratki kabel lol
<speed-> pa ni do postelje letel :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: mozno, un tip je rekel da kao "ja vsi telefoni so stestirani in vsi delajo" pa so bli tam se starejsi od 15 let eni...
<yang> spomnim se da so imeli enega, ki sem ga kupil pri Mobitelu ko so bili se tolarji za ! SIT
<yang> zta 1 SIT
<speed-> hehe
<yang> mislim tudi ce bi dejansko telefoni bili brez napak in delovali, so toliko stari da so tipke ze vse znucane in verjetno zaradi tega nagajajo
<speed-> kaj si te dobo za 1 sit? :)
<yang> ma v mobitel akciji so meli neke telefone za 1 tolar na narocnino, ce si bil potem narocen 1 al dve leti
<yang> neke ericsone
<yang> vcasih se je dalo dost teh telefonov nabavit, samo na narocnino brez doplacil
<speed-> aja ja ja
<speed-> ej moja mati je dobila ko majo to solniki neko kolektivno pogodbo
<yang> pol kasneje pa so zaceli z nekimi akcijami ki so samo nakup na obroke v bistvu
<speed-> za 9 eur s2 ace pred cca 4 leti
<speed-> zdaj decembra pa si vzela xperia t3 tudi za nekje 10 eur :9
<speed-> zdaj pa so jim skenslali to :)
<yang> ja, jaz sem vcasih kupil kaksnega pri mobitelu ko mi je potekel aneks, zdaj se pa ne splaca vec
<yang> kupim novega v trgovin al preko ebaya
<msev-> ja nevem js jih prvijem pa mi zmerm dobro ceno dajo
<msev-> nexusa5 sm dobu za 200 eur cca tkt pr simobilu
<yang> ti dajo tako ceno ki je drugacna od ponudbe ?
<msev-> sm pisal na mail da nism zadovoln s ponudbo da hočm specialno ponudbo
<yang> hehe kul
<msev-> pa me je klicala v soboto
<yang> a to so neke gorenske fore, da dobis cenej hehe
<msev-> pa mi dodala ene par ugodnosti
<speed-> eh jaz se ponavadi vzemem na narocnino
<speed-> ampak lani sem prvic v zivljenju vzel takoj kak mi je poteklo
<speed-> ker sem ga razbil :D
<msev-> ja seveda :) mi gorenci smo trained for getting the best deal
<msev-> :D
<speed-> oz 1 mesec je bilo vmes
<yang> msev-: kul kul hehe
<msev-> sam zj pa zgleda pr drugih operaterjih boljši deal tko da se bom preselu ke, pa bom uporabljal, hočm bolši deal da grem k vm namest da ostanem :D...
<msev-> sam ne bo to tok effective pomoje :D
<yang> v bistvu zase nisem kupu telefona ze kake 3 leta
<yang> naceloma se nobenega v lajfu nisem zgubil ali ga razbil
<yang> hecno mi je ko si folk zatika telefone v zadnji ritni zep, pol se pa usedejo na njih
<yang> pa tam ko delam, skoraj vsak dan nekdo pozabi mobitel ali kljuce
<speed-> jaz sem pa jih ponavadi razbil
<speed-> samo sem jih tak dolgo mel
<speed-> da je bilo ze zanalsc nakoncu
<speed-> :)
<yang> ma men je ze veckrat padel na tla, ampak se vedno dela, malo je obdrsan, samo ekran je se cel
<yang> spomnim se starejsih telefonov so imeli zapestnico da si si ga dal okoli roke med pogovorom hehe
<yang> ampak ce ti ornk pade na tla se lahko tudi pokvari, izgublja signal, prekinja, tako je bilo v primeru te moje prijatejice
<yang> pri teh smartphonih pa se lahko tudi softwer pokvari
<msev-> js sm enga v skret vrgu
<yang> recimo ce imas premalo prostora na telefonu itd. zacne nagajati
<msev-> drgač pa še nobenga razbil pa to
<msev-> sam un je bil čist mejhn tko 2x5cm pa se je prepognu
<msev-> tko da nč čudnga da mi je padu
<yang> jaz sem pred leti enega po pomoti opral k je bil v zepu od bunde, nevem nisem pogledal , pa se je posusil in je normano delal naprej
<msev-> men je tale nexus5 glede hitrosti pa tega čist supr
<msev-> edin Å¡koda da ma sam 16gb placa, bi mogu unga z 32gb kupt
<msev-> k mam skoz dost nafilanga
<yang> kaj pa ce das sd kartico noter
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Guy Tested 100 DRM-Free Humble Games on Linux So You Don’t Have To  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/L5wJjcFDKmo/test-100-drama-free-humble-games-linux
<speed-> jaz mam s5 mini
<speed-> pa to je zakon telefon
<speed-> sicer dela za 3pm :D
<speed-> samo je pa bil eden najmanjsih kar so sploh imeli tam ko sem kupoval hehe
<msev-> yang nemorm nima slota za sd kartico
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če daš vse v oblak?!?!
 * CrazyLemon ima od 16GB placa Å¡e vsaj 6-7GB fraj
<CrazyLemon> 6,8GB od 12,55GB
<matjaz> o wow
<matjaz> baterij se iz tujine ne da več naročit
<CrazyLemon> define tujino? kitajska? not really no
<matjaz> ne ne, proper zadeve prek DHL, Fedex in podobnih
<speed-> kitajci tudi prek dhl delajo :D
<CrazyLemon> še vedno če je kitajska pol ne..EU se po moje še da
<matjaz> če gre pošiljka z avionom ne
<CrazyLemon> tudi znotraj EU? si zihr?
<matjaz> oz so izjeme
<matjaz> 1st April 2016 - IATA RESTRICTIONS UPDATE:
<matjaz> LOOSE LITHIUM-ION BATTERIES
<matjaz>     I.E. - Power banks, Battery packs, cell phone batteries, laptop batteries.
<matjaz>     All external battery packs and power banks are now regulated to ship and listed as hazardous.
<CrazyLemon> jetbrains ma eden boljših če ne najboljše obvestilo o kukijih!
<matjaz> haha, najs!
<matjaz> also, lajkam izgleda nove strani
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<CrazyLemon> mislim ane da je najs
<CrazyLemon> sam je mal weird..lots of .NET and VS pol pa kr root pa man cookies
<matjaz> ja to je mal weird ja :)
<zdobbie> would you rather have baby cookies?
<speed-> dobri so ti keksi za deco :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Quick Updates: Variety Wallpaper Changer, WebTorrent Desktop, Oomox, Telegram Purple, OBS Studio  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Kon9Pt2vdHQ/quick-updates-variety-wallpaper-changer.html
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @09/08/2016 01:06:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.06+E
<zdobbie> pa je su
<matjaz> kje se zdaj išče torrente?
<speed-> piratebay?
<msev-> Extratorrent.cc
<matjaz> fakin Å¡it nikjer ni Hard Knocks!
<matjaz> WAT IZ DIS!
<slax0r> fartis
<msev-> Tale strokovni komentator na rtvslo za kolesarstvo mi pa ni vsev
<msev-> Vsec
<CrazyLemon> msev- primož?
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri komentatorjih na rtvslo..včeraj sm gledal gimnastiko
<CrazyLemon> pa je komentator opisal eno punco kot "sočno"
<zdobbie> tis pa najbrz pomislu, "I'd grab that"
<matjaz> dobr Rogla matra kolo
<msev-> Lol krejzi
<msev-> Kera je pa bla sočna
<zdobbie> lol
<zdobbie> Spartacus mach rekt
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie of course i'd grab that..ne bi jo pa opisal kot 'sočno' :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja..cancellara kr mal presenetu
<CrazyLemon> tudi tom dom
<CrazyLemon> also tony martin
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.2°C @10.08.2016 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% vzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:01:09, Kulminacija: 11:11:45, Sončni zahod: 18:22:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 21min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> brr
<msev-> A tom dom je premal a lih prov
<zdobbie> premal
<msev-> Kateri nasi majo se sanso za medaljo
<CrazyLemon> žbogarjev vasilij
<zdobbie> technically vsi
<msev-> Kateri majo pa dobro sanso
<CrazyLemon> realistically not really
<msev-> Ene 6 ane
<msev-> So govoril
<CrazyLemon> česa 6?
<CrazyLemon> pic?
<CrazyLemon> i could eat that
<yang4> https://twitter.com/SirCupCakeArmy/status/760121382613225472
<Seniorita> Nicco auf Twitter: "Missing that perfect connection from @fiber7_ch #MovingHouse https://t.co/pS5l0pjqzB"
<msev-> No way
<msev-> Da bi 6 velikih pic pojedel naenkrat
<msev-> 6 medalj sm mislu
<CrazyLemon> naenkrat? čez dan sm mislu
<msev-> To pa komot
<msev-> Moj bratranc k ni debel je enkrat pojedel na enkrat rizoto z morskimi sadezi, veliko pico pa se palacinke na konc. Pol ga je pa prsu kuhar pogledat pa mu je castil pjaco
<msev-> Pozabu sm se eno jed
<msev-> Se lignje je umes pojedu
<yang4> pr nas je ta debel sosolec vedno dobil repete sladoled, k je vedno vso hrano pojedel, ostali pa smo bli zbircni
<yang4> pol so nas pa skropile kuharce z vodo iz korita za pomivanje posode, ce nismo vsega pojedli
<yang4> ko smo pladne prinesli
<CrazyLemon> </fun_yang_facts>
<CrazyLemon> .imdb money monster
<jabuk> Money Monster |13 May 2016 98 min| Crime, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> Financial TV host Lee Gates and his producer Patty are put in an extreme situation when an irate investor takes over their studio.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.8/10 (16,519 glasov) | Tomato: 5.9/10 229 reviews (users: 3.4/5 19473 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2241351
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobbie> meh inded
<zdobbie> indeed
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2W0Lsf7hec
<Seniorita> Ultimate Compact Gaming PC - 22 Cores & GTX 1080 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Our "shoebox" PC from last year has been outdone... This PC is not only SMALLER, but it's more powerful too! Crunchyroll link: http://crunchyroll.com/linus I...«
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<msev-> haha yang
<msev-> mogoče so ble une kuharce včlanjene v prostovoljnem gasilskem društvu
<msev-> a se bo kj surgal?
<zdobbie> whooofff
<zdobbie> outta nowhere
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3060-1: GD library vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3060-1/
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a ves da mogoce pa bi
<idioterna> ksn surge al pa dva
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3059-1: xmlrpc-epi vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3059-1/
<idioterna> piskite tuki ko boste sli
<idioterna> pa na mumble pridte
<CrazyLemon> a se torej zberemo pa gremo en proper surge?
<CrazyLemon> msev- zdobbie dz0ny matjaz idioterna
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kdo? :)
<msev-> kul
<msev-> o shizzle updating steam
<zdobbie> damn sons
<zdobbie> mislim, da sem rektu steam
<CrazyLemon> riiiight
<msev-> a na tale hehe server na mumblu ane
<CrazyLemon> or are you just afraid of my surgin' powers
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj ne rabiš zdj it na mumble..če se nismo niti zmenili kdaj pa kako pa s čim pa zakaj
<msev-> ugh
<msev-> updating insurgency 12 min :D
<msev-> to bi mogl skoz isto ostat k LTS :D
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: the non-existent powers? not really
<zdobbie> a je ze stvar na sourceu?
<CrazyLemon> sj je vedno stvar bila na sourceu
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> js bom tut mogu steam
<idioterna> moment
<CrazyLemon> no dejmo določit eno uro
<CrazyLemon> ker to čak moment takoj bom mi ni všeč :D
<CrazyLemon> a se dobimo recimo ob 20:00
<idioterna> steam bom upgradal.
<msev-> js rabm Å¡e 8 minut
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> a gremo na udba.org al bi kej tretga rajs
<CrazyLemon> kaj tretjega
<CrazyLemon> boti so boring
<idioterna> not as boring as you, punk!
<idioterna> such disrespect for ai
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> you call that ai?!?
<CrazyLemon> upam da improved ai iz DoI pride tudi v insurgency
<CrazyLemon> tam so mal bl pametni
<idioterna> a bl v zasedi cakajo
<idioterna> a doi ze ma ksne native language packe
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<msev-> evo ready to launch
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti si ready?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz je zihr v kinu...weirdo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a pitastrudla pa ni
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa on je nekje v nemčiji
<CrazyLemon> oziroma po moje niti on ne ve kje je
<CrazyLemon> ma*
<idioterna> jsm u gejmu
<msev-> http://www.bovec.si/znamenitosti/narava/soteske-in-slapovi/2015121415101715/Potok-Nem%C4%8Dlja
<idioterna> sam CrazyLemon ni moj prjatu
<Seniorita> Znamenitosti > Narava > Soteske in slapovi
<Seniorita> »Dobrodošli na bovec.si kjer lahko najdete vse potrebne informacije, nasvete in ideje za načrtovanje počitnic v Bovcu.«
<idioterna> tko da ne vidm kje je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj čakaš?
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a ne boš ti nekak dodal tm kjer si
<msev-> al kakšn je že sistem
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: aja sm tvoj prjatu ocitno
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dej party nared
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne bom enga po enga dodal..vsi moramo skupaj joinat
<zdobbie> nkjer nimam nc
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja čaki.. a bo zdobbie ali si bo neki zmislu da ne gre
<msev-> parteeey juhu
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> js bi su na udba.org
<idioterna> tbh
<zdobbie> a ste dorekl uro???
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> [19:49:52] <CrazyLemon>: a se dobimo recimo ob 20:00
<msev-> 2 minuti zamujamo
<CrazyLemon> ZAMUJAÅ !
<zdobbie> a
<zdobbie> ma ne, sej sm reku
<idioterna> heights night conquer je
<idioterna> na serverju
<zdobbie> steam sem tam s tistga pcja dol vrgu
<idioterna> jsn na udbi
<msev-> shizzle zj sm pomoje pozabu kšne tipke
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> "ali si bo neki zmislu da ne gre" [20:02:26] <zdobbie>: steam sem tam s tistga pcja dol vrgu
<CrazyLemon> kot sm napovedal!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Make Sudo Command Passwords Visible in the Terminal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Mv9jUmeTLIE/make-sudo-password-visible-terminal
<zdobbie> yay, nova medalja
<zdobbie> when people are off surging but I'm just sitting here like http://i.imgur.com/labdWPS.gifv
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jah.."when people are off surging but i'm making excuses not to join them"
<yang> aj msev-
<yang> poglej qquery
<upd> If trump and Hilary get into a car crash who would be saved? America﻿
<CrazyLemon> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/08/10/1843256/linux-bug-leaves-usa-today-other-top-sites-vulnerable-to-serious-hijacking-attacks?
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Make Your Ubuntu Desktop Look Like My Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pEAgiBQ4SSU/make-ubuntu-desktop-look-like-ubuntu-desktop
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-11
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> rutjo
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Phantom - Kisses. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2f523GcjUU
<speed-> hello
<zdobersek> late!
<zdobbie> ekola! http://www.medalspercapita.com
<Seniorita> Olympic Medals per Capita
<CrazyLemon> http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/08/news/dan-nam-accidental-time-trial_417779
<Seniorita> Dan from Nam' and the accidental time trial | VeloNews.com
<Seniorita> »Dan Craven unexpectedly races the Rio Olympics time trial. He's proud to be a role model for Namibians and is one of cycling's unique«
<CrazyLemon> dan from nam..car
 * zdobbie googles Namibia
<msev-> evo zj bote pa 3 dni mel mir :D
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/rbxXjqr.gifv
<Seniorita> Imgur
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.9°C @11.08.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 35% severovzhodnik 5.1 m/s (18.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:02:23, Kulminacija: 11:11:36, Sončni zahod: 18:20:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 18min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> effin wind
<idioterna> 10s before last place je
<idioterna> tale time trialist
<CrazyLemon> "time trialist" :)
<zdobbie> story ruined!
<CrazyLemon> .sc i need a drone bomb
<jabuk> James Blake x Bon Iver x Anohni - I Need A Drone Bomb (Golden Vessel Remix)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/golden-vessel/james-blake-x-bon-iver-x-anohni-i-need-a-drone-bomb-golden-vessel-remix-1 ♥1,154 ▶6,461
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Vivaldi 1.3 Stable Released With Custom Themes, Tab Hibernation On Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Ie812QbgNxo/vivaldi-13-stable-released-with-custom.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vivaldi 1.3 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UqbSgXaeVtw/vivaldi-1-3-released-whats-new
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/kredarica01.html
<Seniorita> Slika s Kredarice
<napsy> http://www.hh76.org/details.aspx?prod_id=2240
<Seniorita> Heritage House '76, Pro-Life Supplies for the Pro-Life Movement
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/TheGoodLordAbove/photos/a.157796790974699.40772.157750900979288/1752641611490201/?type=3
<Seniorita> God - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »God. Gefällt 2.809.002 Mal · 631.360 Personen sprechen darüber. "God is a comedian playing to an audience that is too afraid to laugh." - Voltaire«
<matjaz> .yt you don't kow me armand
<jabuk> Armand Van Helden - You Don't Know Me (Original Mix) (1998) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8u5-CnmJk8
<zdobbie> uuu
<zdobbie> señor robot
<yang3> So kaksni LCD Monitorji nad 20" s HDMI, kateri veljajo kot dobri ?
<yang3> do 150 EUR
<slax0r> odvisno kaj je zate "dobro"
<CrazyLemon> karkoli kupiš je dobro
<upd> https://edigital.si/monitor/samsung-s24d590plx-236-led-monitor-p300446 eo ti
<Seniorita> Samsung S24D590PLX 23,6" LED Monitor Edigital
<Seniorita> »23,6" (60cm) diagonala1920 x 1080 (Full HD) ločljivost5ms odzivnega časa«
<CrazyLemon> do je več kot 150
<CrazyLemon> to*
<upd> troll :)
<CrazyLemon> [16:46:24] <yang3>: do 150 EUR
<upd> troll :)
<CrazyLemon> [17:02:30] <CrazyLemon>: [16:46:24] <yang3>: do 150 EUR
<upd> pa 1x ne bo Å¡el na pivo
<upd> troll
<CrazyLemon> pivo je 3€ ??
<upd> lahko greš 1x na pivo
<upd> pa spiješ dva
<slax0r> ponekod ze
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sorry..mr osterreich
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> v sloveniji...
<upd> ob ljubljanci ..
<slax0r> a jebiga
<slax0r> ce ze grem v lj
<slax0r> bom pa ob ljubljanici pivo pil...
<upd> true..
<CrazyLemon> so romantic
<slax0r> lahko se pridruzis
<yang3> hvala upd
<upd> np
<CrazyLemon> drugič..zdaj grem na kolo..vidva kar uživajta ob romantični ljubljanici
<CrazyLemon> xo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang3> ali je mozno tudi iz starejsih prenosnikov preko USB spraviti signal na novejsi monitor z HDMI vhodom ?
<CrazyLemon> a starejši nima vga izhoda?
<yang3> ja ima
<yang3> samo ne bi uporabil VGA
<CrazyLemon> potem pa srečno polde
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: itak, drugic, sem ob romanticni muri v grazu trenutno
<CrazyLemon> slax0r u so romantic
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/683/473/ebc.jpg
<yang3> slax0r: :)
<yang3> Ima kdo orodje doma za popravilo laptopa, oz. lahko priporoci nek racunalniski servis v okolici Ljubljane ?
<zdobbie> fucking hell
<zdobbie> kter intro
<yang3> upd: Tegale sem najdu je se malo cenejsi v Avstriji za kakih 10 eur kot pri nas http://www.samsung.com/de/consumer/displays/displays/full-hd-monitor/LS24D300HS/EN
<Seniorita> Display von Samsung: S24D300H | Samsung
<Seniorita> »SAMSUNG Informieren Sie sich jetzt über das Samsung Display S24D300H - Qualität und Komfort für Ihr Zuhause!«
<yang3> Tisti Digital Extreme pa ne pise, da bi imeli poslovalnico, mislim da samo preko poste poslujejo...
<yang3> ampak za primerjavo je ok
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km SZ od RADEČ @11/08/2016 07:06:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+15.16+E
<yang3> Počitače pre domacnost http://www.toshiba.si/laptops/
<Seniorita> Toshiba Digital Products Slovenija - Toshiba
<doctorx> uporablja kdo python to javascript transpillerje v sluzbi?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckY8iGskBsE
<Seniorita> Man runs across Madrid airport runway tarmac in attempt to catch leaving plane, Spain - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ryanair passenger runs across Madrid runway to catch flight. Guy jumps off boarding bridge and runs on airport tarmac in attempt to catch leaving plane. Face...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si dobu bidon?
<zdobbie> nisem se su iskat
<CrazyLemon> js danes Å¡el iskat v izolo
<CrazyLemon> nimajo podiuma
<CrazyLemon> sam chill
<CrazyLemon> nikjer nimajo prekletega podiuma..ali toliko suxa ali pa ga folk kupi takoj ko je na zalogi
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa Å¡e vedno ni odgovora s strani intersport
<CrazyLemon> to je...tretji? četrti? dan
<zdobbie> unacceptable!
<zdobbie> it's like not taking up a severe bug report!
<CrazyLemon> thats worse!
<CrazyLemon> especially if that bug freezes your entire system
<CrazyLemon> right?!?
<CrazyLemon> grem jest pa pit mleko..need those proteins
<idioterna> a ga bos zgrizu
<idioterna> mleko mislm
<zdobbie> faking kemik
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa grem zmrznit sistem..coz thats how i roll
<zdobbie> that's cloud computing for u
<zdobbie> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/08/11/politics/donald-trump-hugh-hewitt-obama-founder-isis/index.html?sr=fbpol081116donald-trump-hugh-hewitt-obama-founder-isis0332PMVODtopLink&linkId=27559262
<Seniorita> Donald Trump: I meant that Obama founded ISIS, literally - CNNPolitics.com
<zdobbie> "literally"
<CrazyLemon> [ 1278.071809] traps: WebKitWebProces[4953] general protection ip:7fbb09361414 sp:7ffffc412b10 error:0 in libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0.so.18.3.10[7fbb08b99000+d46000]
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie whats ^ ?
<zdobbie> is a crash!!
<CrazyLemon> ni crash
<CrazyLemon> its a trap!
<CrazyLemon> .gif mic drop
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3o7qDSOvfaCO9b3MlO/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/all/?count=25&after=t3_4x7xqu
<zdobbie> mah
<Seniorita> all subreddits
<Seniorita> »reddit: the front page of the internet«
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyaskscience/comments/4x7w21/if_its_good_to_stop_smoking_should_i_start/
<Seniorita> If it's good to stop smoking, should I start smoking first? : shittyaskscience
<Seniorita> »3663 points and 81 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> still no freeze
<CrazyLemon> i'm a bit disappointed
<zdobbie> fixed it
<CrazyLemon> well carlos fixed it
<zdobbie> coolio
<CrazyLemon> still no freeze..i'm giving up
<CrazyLemon> uu..danes bodo utrinki
<CrazyLemon> nope..oblačno
<CrazyLemon> https://t.co/uhz7cvB4oD
<Seniorita> https://vine.co/v/OrD3uMlwThE
<idioterna> they're still there, you just can't see them
<CrazyLemon> thats not true
<CrazyLemon> if i can't see them how do you know they're still there?
<yang> Evo Eurosport player highlights so mi poslali "La Vuelta"
<CrazyLemon> its like..you put a meteor into a box..and you don't know if its dead or alive untill you open the box
<CrazyLemon> and that box is the sky
<CrazyLemon> and the meteor is meteor
<yang> Ce bi kdo rad gledal to LA VUELTO pa ne more drugace, mu jaz odstopim Eurosport player acc.
<yang> se da preko interneta gledat pol
<idioterna> men prov ni jasn kko loh gledate kako folk kolesar
<CrazyLemon> preprosto..prižgeš tv
<CrazyLemon> premakneš vlc na tv
<CrazyLemon> fullscreenaš
<CrazyLemon> in gledaš kako kolesarijo
<idioterna> mam sreco v zivljenju
<idioterna> nimam televizije!
<pitastrudl> kak nimas
<pitastrudl> nimas narocnine al prou tvja nimas?
<pitastrudl> kaj filme pol gledaš na racunalniku
<matjaz> v kinu!
<pitastrudl> $$$$
<yang> idioterna: pol ti lahko posodim acc. da bos mal nadoknadu :)
<idioterna> loh ja
<idioterna> sam bo ostal neizrabljen
<yang> Jst sem se zajebal k ne prenasajo olimpijskih iger
<yang> prenasajo pa Eurosort 1 in 2 , pa se dodatne clipe vmes
<yang> zdej se jebem da bi nastimal DVB-T sam me jebe neki VLC
<yang> mislim, sprejem imam slab znotraj
<idioterna> kaj bos pa z olimpijskimi
<yang> pac gledal bi
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja nc
<idioterna> uzivej
<yang> ce se komu slucajno da nastimat multicast stream, castim pivo
<idioterna> js grem pa mal programirat, k je lih tak vreme
<yang> ce ma kdo slucajno ze to postavljen
<idioterna> ja jsm mel pa sm odjavu
<idioterna> k en let ni noben nc gledu
<idioterna> pol pa nima smisla placvat
<yang> ja sej...jaz mislim isto
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kupim zvočno kartico 5.1 dolby  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6514/kupim-zvocno-kartico-5-1-dolby
<yang> dz0ny: ves ti kako pomagat
<yang> A znas transcodat in relayat stream iz RTVSLO2 spletne strani ?
<idioterna> a tok nujno mors gledat sport?
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 14.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @12/08/2016 01:11:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.01+N,+15.88+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-12
<yang> Folding MTB http://www.lightinthebox.com/rockefeller-cycling-21-speeds-double-disc-brake-26-mountain-bike-6-spokes-wheel_p1728944.html?litb_from=paid_adwords_display&adword_mt=&adword_ct=108378220877&adword_kw=cycling%20teams&adword_pos=none&adword_pl=www.bbc.com&adword_net=d&adword_tar=&adw_src_id=8553474895_637524362_31812825197_kwd-138926123&gclid=CNzmyvGJu84CFckV0wodEscE7w
<Seniorita> Rockefeller ™ Cycling 21 Speeds Double Disc Brake 26"Mountain Bike 6 Spokes Wheel 1728944 2016 – €388.07
<Seniorita> »I like this. Do you think I should buy it?«
<zdobbie> like what up
<napsy> jutr
<zdobbie> je SOBOTA
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @12.08.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% jugozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:55:48, Kulminacija: 11:05:18, Sončni zahod: 18:14:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 19min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> the fuck is this
<napsy> jup
<lynxlynxlynx> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/44223.html
<Seniorita> mjg59 | Microsoft's compromised Secure Boot implementation
<lynxlynxlynx> so se pa kar zastrikal
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 9.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @12/08/2016 01:09:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+15.8+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/BondiHipsters/videos/1166164090112563/
<Seniorita> Bondi Hipsters - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Bondi Hipsters, Bondi, NSW. Gefällt 181.435 Mal · 35.287 Personen sprechen darüber. Dom and Adrian are two hipsters from Bondi Beach Australia, who have...«
<CrazyLemon> ta dva sta tko awesome
<yang> dz0ny: ali je v rtv4d rtsp/http link do streama ?
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/novice/svicarji-odprli-polnilnico-ki-je-zmogljivejsa-celo-od-mreze-tesle-motors-423633
<Seniorita> Švicarji odprli polnilnico, ki je zmogljivejša celo od mreže Tesle Motors - siol.net
<Seniorita> »V Švici so odprli prvo električno polnilnico z močjo 150 kilovatov, ki celo presega zmogljivosti polnjenja obstoječih vozil in po moči presega celo super hitre polnilnice v mreži Tesle Motors.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @12.08.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% vzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:59:14, Kulminacija: 11:08:11, Sončni zahod: 18:17:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 17min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This App Lets You Lock/Unlock Ubuntu Using Your Smartphone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FbW6UIL-5jg/use-bluetooth-phone-unlock-ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This App Lets You Watch Twitch TV on the Linux Desktop Without Flash  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/N3HT8vM4BtI/install-gnome-twitch-desktop-appubuntu-16-04
<anny_> dan!
<yang> dan
<napsy> https://news.ycombinator.com/
<Seniorita> Hacker News
<napsy> visionect je na tretjem mestu
<yang> sami hackerji, se malo pa boste vdrli v pentagon
<yang> drugace pa cestitke
<zdobbie> dat bezel tho https://www.visionect.com/blog/epaper-museum-label
<CrazyLemon> morska pica in the works tho
<idioterna> shun the nonbelievers: http://i.imgur.com/JiNWPC4.jpg
<CrazyLemon> napsy a mate kak hw v bezelu al kaj je razlog ta je tak..huge
<idioterna> o lej anny sm zamudu
<idioterna> what a letdown
<CrazyLemon> ta .jpg zgleda k en iz risank
<idioterna> pa tak fajn lecture sm mel prpravlen
<CrazyLemon> en scientist je bil se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> ampak brez brade
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> to je fsm with his noodly appendages
<CrazyLemon> fsm?
<CrazyLemon> !g fsm
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo fsm fsm
<CrazyLemon> ne..en robot scientist je bil če se prav spomnim
<CrazyLemon> sam brez noodly appendages
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> ne ves kdo je fsm?
<idioterna> wat een unbeliever
<idioterna> r'amen
<zdobbie> throwback to when I was surging alone and then other people joined in for a coop http://i.imgur.com/kF02K2t.gifv
<Seniorita> *Why you gotta ruin it?*
<zdobbie> ^ exactly
<napsy> CrazyLemon: dunno, zgleda da pali pri folku :)
<zdobbie> bezel?
<CrazyLemon> napsy ali so se sprijaznili z izdelkom ki ga ponujate :D
<napsy> zakaj sprijaznil? sj je cist fletno
<CrazyLemon> fletno..to je tista beseda ki jo uporabiš za punco k ti ni luštna ampak je ne želiš užalit
<CrazyLemon> 'čist fletna si'
<zdobbie> k anny
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kako zgleda anny
<CrazyLemon> ampak ti zdobbie si čist fletn
<CrazyLemon> pica tajm
<zdobbie> ditto
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @12.08.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% vzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:59:14, Kulminacija: 11:08:11, Sončni zahod: 18:17:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 17min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> bekpek naročen
<matjaz> pa opravljen prvi Amazon nakup \o/
<zdobersek> Jeff so proud
<matjaz> pa danes mi je v 3h urah ratalo obletat 5 stavb javne uprave + notar
<matjaz> personal best
<matjaz> FURS, UE, ZRSZ, ZZZS, ZPIZ
<zdobersek> lol burkinis http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37056742
<Seniorita> Cannes bans burkinis over suspected link to radical Islamism - BBC News
<Seniorita> »The mayor of Cannes in southern France bans full-body swimsuits known as "burkinis" from the beach, citing public order concerns.«
<zdobersek> taboljsa je v clanku slika s podnapisom, "The authorities will need to distinguish between swimmers in burkinis and wetsuits"
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Football (Soccer) Scores, Fixtures, And Standings From The Command Line With Soccer CLI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/p-QE_ruDetM/get-football-soccer-scores-fixtures-and.html
<yang3> https://www.pugetsystems.com/serenity.php
<Seniorita> Quiet PC, Quiet Computers: Virtually Silent Computer
<Seniorita> »This virtually silent computer is a custom built to order Quiet PC great for business or home. Any part, any configuration.«
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13925908_1185437614861674_1878500714083996274_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> gorenc ejga
<matjaz> a gaj dau čez dva invalida ejga!
<CrazyLemon> kr dva ejga!
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 11.km SV od OBREŽJA @12/08/2016 16:33:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.83+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 16.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @12/08/2016 16:51:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+15.9+E
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/LarryWebsite/status/763960396176773128
<Seniorita> young harrington auf Twitter: "SF Gate published pics of Bernie's new house and it's so average & Bernie that it's hilarious https://t.co/nBNtsKIMJG"
<yang3> ejga, mogoce se pocut k invalid k ma otroka
<yang3> Ali je kak plac v LJ, kjer se da v miru razstaviti in diagnosticirati racunalnik
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> ta plac se imenuje soba
<CrazyLemon> vse kar mora vsebovati ta soba je ena miza
<matjaz> pa če maš slušalke v ušesih to lahko delaš tud v meku
<CrazyLemon> true..pa še bigmac lahko zravn ješ!
<CrazyLemon> mm..bigmac
<yang3> bigmac will make you fat
<yang3> mislil sem nek javni prostor
<yang3> zocky: kako je z Ljudmilo ?
<CrazyLemon> like..prešernov trg?
<yang3> presernov trg je bolj popularen za žicanje
<zdobbie> zicanje?
<yang3> tako ja
<zdobbie> ksna je definicija?
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki se igra z žico
<yang3> mors kakega ljubljancana vprasat
<CrazyLemon> žicanje
<yang3> ti bo razlozil
<yang3> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=%C5%BEicanje&hs=1
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika - izid poizvedbe.
<zdobbie> yang3: kaj je to zicanje?
<yang3> poglej definicijo
<matjaz> za tale link se moram zahvalit BigWhale https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558#.exizz6t61
<Seniorita> I Peeked Into My Node_Modules Directory And You Won’t Believe What Happened Next — friendship .js — Medium
<Seniorita> »The left-pad fiasco shook the JavaScript community to its core when a rouge developer removed a popular module from npm, causing tens of…«
<matjaz> umiram
<yang3> zdobbie: ^^ gooor poglej, malo visje
<zdobbie> SHIT NOOO
<matjaz> "It’s true. Each installation of Babel includes a picture of Guy Fieri, and there is nothing you can do about it."
<zdobbie> SOMEONE CALL 911
<matjaz> :DDD
<CrazyLemon> matjaz thats just a fcking commercial for sublime text!
<matjaz> ampak, ma fakin prov
<matjaz> ST je 1000x hitrejš k Atom
<CrazyLemon> lies!
<macq> A se spring, hibernate, ejb tehnologije uporabljajo v povezavi z Android programiranjem?
<macq> sprašujem zato, ker bi se rad naučil programiranje Androida, in bi se rad izognil naštetim tehnologijam
<yang3> macq: si slisal za Replicant ?
<macq> ne
<macq> ali v službi rabite ta tri področja pri izdelavi android apps?
<yang3> macq: ce ne dobis tukaj odgovora vprasaj se na #android
<macq> yang3: sem vprašal tudi tam
<CrazyLemon> nimas kaj pocet na #android ko se gre za development
<CrazyLemon> #android-dev je the place to be
<CrazyLemon> ali pa kak forum
<CrazyLemon> am..če dam EXPORT smth
<CrazyLemon> a je to sam za trenutno sejo?
<matjaz> v terminalu? yes
<matjaz> sam za trenutni terminal afaik
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa export -p izpiše? kje so te zadeve?
<idioterna> macq: ne
<idioterna> macq: ne uporablja se swinga in hibernate
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, probi env
<idioterna> pa ejb tut ne
<CrazyLemon> env pa export -p izpišeta enaki zadevi
<CrazyLemon> kar me zanima kje je fajl s tem seznamom
<macq> idioterna:  zakon!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, aja fajl
<matjaz> beats me
 * CrazyLemon beats matjaz "tell me the location of the file"
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, v proc so
<matjaz> za vsak pid svoje
<matjaz>  /proc/<pid>/environ
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> torej če bi hotu da se ob zagonu programa nastavi določen env bi to mogu v .desktop file dat or smth
<matjaz> v bistvu ja
<matjaz> env NEKI=neki app.py
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> fun fact
<CrazyLemon> atom just crashed
<CrazyLemon> beat that sublime text
<CrazyLemon> fun fact
<CrazyLemon> atom crashed ..again
<matjaz> #justatomthings
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej ko zdaj preverim env | export -p ni videt tega env
<zdobbie> atom to atom, dust to dust
<CrazyLemon> why is this hating me
<CrazyLemon> +thing
<zdobbie> why would it not
<CrazyLemon> true
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: če app štartaš z env, samo tisti app vidi definiran var
<matjaz> shranjen je pa pod /proc/<app pid>/environ
<matjaz> drugje ga z export -p ni
<CrazyLemon> .imdb le diner de cons
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb le diner des cons
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the dinner game
<jabuk> The Dinner Game |15 Apr 1998 80 min| Comedy
<jabuk> To amuse themselves at a weekly dinner, a few well-heeled folk each bring a dimwit along who is to talk about his pastime. Each member seeks to introduce a champion dumbbell. Pierre, an ...
<jabuk> IMDB:7.7/10 (29,631 glasov) | Tomato: 6.8/10 45 reviews (users: 4.1/5 19668 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119038
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope..tudi environ ga ne pokaže
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3047-2: QEMU regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3047-2/
<lynxlynxlynx> dve stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko je razlika v interaktivni in neinteraktivni seji
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je pa še odvisno kako kličeš
<lynxlynxlynx> bla=34 jejeje #ponavadi dovolj, še nikoli nisem rabil ločeno env klicat
<CrazyLemon> env blabla=x program
<upd> https://twitter.com/ThePracticalDev/status/720257210161311744
<Seniorita> The Practical Dev auf Twitter: "No book or teacher can beat good old fashion poking around. https://t.co/4JjAYA6p8G"
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pri meni se pa vidi env var, če pogledam pod pravi PID
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/rdbNx5o.png
<matjaz> oz. bolje http://i.imgur.com/nnjh4HC.png
<CrazyLemon> and now its time to crash my computer again!
<CrazyLemon> yup..that definitely crashed my computer
<CrazyLemon> gaddem these igalians..crashing ppls computers
<zdobbie> I ain't even maaaadd
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-13
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zdaj vem zakaj env v .desktop fajlu ni delal in ni bilo videt da je nastavljen argument :D
<CrazyLemon> ker nuvolaplayer vsakič znova prepiše .desktop fajl z čisto novim, nespremenjenim desktop fajlom :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da vedno prepiše spremembe
<matjaz> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> čisto..vsak..fucking..time
<CrazyLemon> pa dovoljenja tudi nastavi 755 kar je weird..ker so druga dovoljenja 665
<CrazyLemon> kar je še večji smeh..tudi če zalaufam iz terminala se vedno znova prepiše tist fajl :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lubuntu: RE: Copy-paste iz non-wine programa v wine program (Å¡umniki problem)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43843#Comment_43843
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/making-a-murderer-dasseyjevo-obsodbo-zaradi-umora-razveljavili/400246
<Seniorita> Making a Murderer: Dasseyjevo obsodbo zaradi umora razveljavili :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Zvezno sodišče v Wisconsinu je razveljavilo obsodbo Brendana Dasseyja, ki je bil skupaj s stricem Stevom Averyjem leta 2007 spoznan za krivega posilstva in umora.«
<yang> msev lep pozdrav iz vrha Kasne planine
<yang> zacuda je mobitel signal
<yang> celo 3g
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cg2tl_CVEAANoCv.jpg:large
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160809-why-it-pays-to-be-grumpy-and-bad-tempered
<Seniorita> BBC - Future - Why it pays to be grumpy and bad-tempered
<Seniorita> »Being bad-tempered and pessimistic helps you to earn more, live longer and enjoy a healthier marriage. It’s almost enough to put a smile on the dourest of faces.«
<yang>  sn
<yang> evo zdaj sem pa na produ v Lucah, prov ko plaza je
<yang> Tukaj v lucah je neka veselica danes
<yang> prov plakati so
<idioterna> jsm su pa lih par dni nazaj skoz luce
<yang> mejhn kraj
<idioterna> ce ma gasilski dom pa posto pol ni mejhn
<yang> nevem tale savinja je pomoje mrzla, bom sel pol potipat, pa piha
<yang> ma dobro ni ravno kot vrhnika
<idioterna> mrzla je ja
<idioterna> jsm noge not pomocu
<idioterna> jih kr dobr stisne
<idioterna> no sam nism jih v lucah
<idioterna> tam pr logarski sele
<idioterna> tam je bl mrzla
<yang> oce in zena se soncita namazana, jaz pa v senci v trenerki z dolgimi rokavi pa mi ni vroce, me je na planini cisto prepihalo
<idioterna> man up
<idioterna> a si su dol cez podvolovljek do luc
<yang> ja
<yang> cez kranjski ral
<idioterna> no tam grem js vsak mesec
<yang> rak
<idioterna> rak
<idioterna> k je una cesta skor prazna
<yang> ja za bickle je ok za avto pa prevec ovinkov
<idioterna> sploh ob sedmih zjutri, ko js pridem tja
<yang> men je blo kr slabo mal k zena sunkovito vozi
<yang> ce jaz vozim grem lepobpocasi gor
<yang> ta se pa zaganja
<yang> pol grez za kranjski tak,luce,solcava, log dol, pavlicevo sedlo, jezersko  lj
<yang> no kle v lucah imas prav prodnato plazo pri slapu
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> pa na ljubnem je par dobrih tolmunov za kopat se
<yang> zgleda da je mrzla, ata je sel samo do kolen noter
<yang> sem se drl "plavej"
<yang> .vreme luce
<jabuk> ARSO: Gornji Grad (428m): 24.1°C @13.08.2016 13:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:58:53, Kulminacija: 11:07:13, Sončni zahod: 18:15:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 16min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> zdajle bi pasal kak radler
<CrazyLemon> malt jagoda ftw
<yang> tut to bi blo za probat
<idioterna> kroniki
<idioterna> ce si v lucah komot pijes savinjo
<yang> eh ne verjamem da je cista sigurno grejo kje odplake noter
<idioterna> ja, in?
<yang> gor visje v gorah pa lahko pijes studenec
<idioterna> tistih par litrov odplak v par sto kubikov vode na sekundo te pa res neb smel motit
<yang> ceprav jst sem dobil angino zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> kroniki? ker pijemo sok? :D
<yang> na jezerskem je tista voda naravni izvir
<yang> poznas
<yang> mineralna voda
<idioterna> poznam ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: i wasn't talking to you
<yang> mensezdi da sem tam dobil angino, no kaksen teden za tem
<idioterna> ja pa ne od slatine
<idioterna> drugac na drugi strani je en muri quelle
<idioterna> k je pa cist zelezna
<idioterna> ful kisla voda
<idioterna> zlo dobra tut
<yang> v avstrij
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/scorching-sun-javor
<idioterna> pa tole
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/new-family-business.jpg
<yang> hehe slikarka
<yang> v ameriki bi ze sluzila dolarje
<yang> s slikami
<yang> mogoce bo slikarka ko odraste
<yang> savinja je kar mrzla sem pomolil roko noter
<yang> gor je pa en telicek sel iz crede ven, prisel do mene in me zacel lizat
<idioterna> slan si
<yang> ja to tut sosedov pes zmer pocne
<yang> prov firbcno tele, tam presnofal moj rukzak, fotoaparat
<matjaz> !g slovenska moška voda
<Seniorita> Gorenjski glas | Moška voda po gorenjsko http://www.gorenjskiglas.si/article/20090601/C/306019995/1122/1008/moska-voda-po-gorenjsko
<matjaz> ^ tole je pa pri nas
<upd_> hitr odpri žensko vodo
<upd_> pa zaračunaj 1€ na liter
<CrazyLemon> matjaz why u guys so sexist
<idioterna> k so gurenci.
<matjaz> blame the old people
<idioterna> sure, why not :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<upd> https://www.bountysource.com/bounties/search?direction=desc&order=bounty_total&languages=&trackers=&per_page=50&page=1
<Seniorita> Bountysource
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-14
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/M41MKV9.gifv
<Seniorita> Imgur
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/OERDIFnFvHs?t=23m9s
<Seniorita> JCSAT-16 Technical Webcast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the technical webcast and will only feature shots of the rocket launch, landing and countdown audio. For the full launch coverage check out our hoste...«
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/node/154521#opensource
<Seniorita> Lithuanian police switched to LibreOffice | Joinup
<CrazyLemon> and ubuntu!
<zdobbie> ne?
<zdobbie> "The police has started to test the use of workstations running Ubuntu Linux."
<yang> hehe tale clanek pa je vredno prebrati http://www.mladina.si/96938/tako-mlada-pa-ze-slovenka/
<Seniorita> Tako mlada, pa že Slovenka | MLADINA.si
<Seniorita> »V nekdanji Jugoslaviji je vladal red. Vedelo se je, kakšen je kdo in kam kdo spada. Bosanci so bili butasti, Srbi primitivni, Črnogorci leni.«
<zdobbie> ti si najbrz se vedno pri zacetni sliki
<idioterna> mal sm razocaran k ni fotke od vide tomsic
<idioterna> ona bi loh se anny marskej razlozila, kaj sele yangu
<yang> kako ni ?
<idioterna> v clanku.
<yang> nis dobr pogledu
<idioterna> cesa?
<yang> clanka
<yang> spodaj poglej
<idioterna> not definitivno ni fotke od vide tomsic
<idioterna> aja v tej "galeriji" ?
<idioterna> svoh slikce so
<yang> kaj si mislil da jo bos nago videl
<idioterna> ne, zazrto v svetlo prihodnost
<yang> jst sem poznal eno punco k se je tut Tomsic pisala, nevem al je bla kej v zlahti
<yang> Sva si bla malo vsec ko sva bla 20 stara
<yang> Skoda k ni smela bit dalj kot do 20h zunaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj tebi pomeni started to test?
<CrazyLemon> da ne uporabljajo ubuntuja?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: nicht jetzt
<zdobbie> yang: ljubezen vedno pot najde
<yang> zdobbie: Oče jo je prisel 1x k meni domov iskat
<yang> Ko smo imeli neko zabavo je morala ta prva domov
<yang> So jo na kratko drzali
<CrazyLemon> policist ali policaj?
<CrazyLemon> which one is better?
<yang> policaj
<yang> pomoje je oboje pravilno
<yang> SSKJ
<zdobbie> policajst
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Using the Old Skype for Linux App And Can’t Connect? You’re Not Alone…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wfzKtb08wXA/using-old-skype-linux-app-cant-connect-youre-not-alone
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdaj bo 2.13.4 zunaj/stable?
<zdobbie> when it's don
<zdobbie> done
<zdobbie> ce si kej adventurer, loh gres tarball zbuildat
<zdobbie> al branch, ce se tarballa ni
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil adventurer ne bi prašal kdaj bo stable :)
<CrazyLemon> tarball je
<zdobbie> torej mi smo ze releasal
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> ni pa se debian updateu?
<zdobbie> do I look like a package maintainer?
<CrazyLemon> ne veš niti kdaj releaseate stuff? :D
<CrazyLemon> WebKitGTK+ 2.13.4 released!
<CrazyLemon> This is a development release leading toward 2.14 series.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Policisti v Litvi uporabljajo LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6515/policisti-v-litvi-uporabljajo-libreoffice
<zdobbie> I do code, not releases
<msev-> Kvajzj nasi
<msev-> Sm vidu kok je bla una nemka plava k jo je nasa judoistka davla
<msev-> Ji je hotla vrnt za drugo svetovno
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Send Your Linux Desktop Audio to a Chromecast  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y7X74slEoiw/cast-ubuntu-desktop-audio-chromecast
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs7xDkBG7_4
<Seniorita> Flip Feng Shui: APT+GPG Cross-VM Exploit Demo (private for now) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zelo zanimiv napad
<matjaz> pa top ime
<CrazyLemon> FFS :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Theme Pack Makes GIMP Look and Behave like Photoshop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dr6x7Rgb96A/make-gimp-look-like-photoshop-easy
<zdobbie> Donald Trump actually said to a Connecticut rally audience: “I might lie to you.” He added: “Just like Hillary.” Then he turned from the audience and pointed to a high school kid he’d introduced who’s battling cancer: “But not to you.”
<zdobbie> But clearly to the audience, he might lie. This promise or threat came as Trump reiterated he’s building his wall in Mexico and Mexico will pay for it.
<zdobbie> http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/08/13/donald-trump-tells-connecticut-audience-i-might-lie-to-you-in-rambling-rally-speech
<Seniorita> Donald Trump Tells Connecticut Audience: “I Might Lie to You” In Rambling Rally Speech | Showbiz411
<Seniorita> »Donald Trump actually said to a Connecticut rally audience: “I might lie to you.” He added: “Just like Hillary.” Then he turned from the audience and pointed to a high schoo…«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] _MATEJUS_: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43844#Comment_43844
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43845#Comment_43845
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] _MATEJUS_: RE: [rešeno] Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43846#Comment_43846
<CrazyLemon> ta bo hitro dobu ban
<CrazyLemon> https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmudORLYy8Y
<Seniorita> Server Room - YouTube Gaming
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43847#Comment_43847
<msev-> ej fantje, bom probov system.d service fajl spisat pol bom pa prašov če je vredu pa prašov kko nardit da avtomatsko reštarta
<msev-> čeprov to mislm da je že fora od system-d-ja da avtomatsko reštarta ane?
<msev-> in pa kko ustavt zadevo
<lynxlynxlynx> isto kot kater drug service
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je point init managerja, da naredi lepo abstrakcijo
<CrazyLemon> kaj imaš prašat
<CrazyLemon> sam probaš a ti loada service ali ne
<msev-> spisat ga morm
<msev-> k ga ni originalno
<msev-> ej. jutr lahko kj surgam
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi daneš..ni omejitev
<msev-> kašn je najbl safe način da v terminalu pol nekje creatam fajl
<matjaz> touch
<msev-> sm pogledal z cat > sam to se mi zdi unsafe da kj prepišem
<msev-> tnx
<matjaz> čaki, kaj hočeš narest?
<msev-> ja prazn fajl mycroft.service
<msev-> da notr pol copy-pastam text
<matjaz> touch
<msev-> ok tnx
<msev-> [Service]
<msev-> ExecStart=/home/msev/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7/mycroft.sh start
<msev-> a če tkole štartam
<msev-> bom lahko z systemctl disablom tut ustavu?
<msev-> oz z systemctl stopom
<matjaz> !g mycroft systemd service
<Seniorita> Run Mycroft as a service? · Issue #179 · MycroftAI/mycroft-core ... https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/issues/179
<matjaz> z disable ne ustaviš service
<matjaz> s stop ga
<matjaz> pa rabiš še ExecStop
<msev-> ni več tega publish.sh fajla so ga dal vn iz repoja
<msev-> sm vidu že ta issue drgač
<msev-> matjaz, a pol meniš da s stopom se bo tut tole ustavl
<matjaz> nope
<msev-> aja dang
<msev-> a manual ga bom lahko ustavu
<msev-> pač najprej systemctl stop
<matjaz> lohk ga vržeš v screen al pa tmux
<msev-> pol pa ./mycroft.sh stop
<matjaz> to dej pod ExecStop
<msev-> aa
<msev-> ql tnx
<msev-> ur smart
<matjaz> pa service fajl dej pod .config/systemd/user
<msev-> najs
<msev-> http://notepad.cc/bufriato47
<Seniorita> notepad.cc / bufriato47
<Seniorita> »A piece of paper in the cloud.«
<msev-> a uredu zgleda
<matjaz> recimo
<matjaz> WantedBy lahko daš msev.target
<matjaz> če boš dal fajl pod .config
<msev-> ok, a da kao sam ta moj user lahko dostopa
<matjaz> affirmative
<msev-> pametno
<msev-> simpl
<msev-> kaj pa če kšna skripta npr neka random python skripta :D nima tega stopa
<msev-> kko pa pol komando za stop napišem
<msev-> recimo v terminalu prtisnem ctrl+c
<msev-> kko to tekstovno pol opišem
<matjaz> ne daš ExecStop not
<matjaz> pa bi moralo delat
<msev-> a isto komando pod execstop
<matjaz> ne, ExecStop izpustiš
<msev-> home/msev/random.py
<CrazyLemon> oy vey
<upd> http://gifdanceparty.giphy.com/?o=2utv2n38
<CrazyLemon> a boš mel vse nametano v home mapi?!
<Seniorita> gif dance party
<Seniorita> »The best party on the internet!«
<msev-> dobri so
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgSS1pDkMgQ
<Seniorita> Jennifer Murphy Beds 'I want to be Neenja' Racist White Woman ninja neenja - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Some little blonde debutante singing a racist song in front of an Asian woman. Little rich girl racist, stick to selling mattresses.«
<msev-> http://mkchromecast.com/?utm_source=omgubuntu
<Seniorita> mkchromecast
<Seniorita> »This is a program to cast your macOS X, or Linux audio to your Google Cast devices.«
<msev-> Interesting
<upd> yes
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-07
<msev-> https://github.com/orf/gping
<jabuk> GitHub - orf/gping: Ping, but with a graph
<jabuk> gping - Ping, but with a graph
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> howg
<napsy_> lp
<CrazyLemon> o7
<CrazyLemon> msev-
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=17962
<jabuk> P: Amazfit Pace Å¡portna ura - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<jabuk> Kolega prodaja 2 novi uri Amazfit Pace v angleški verziji eno črno in eno rdečo na uro.
<dz0ny> 140€ je steal
<dz0ny> če je 90$ na gearbest
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> no..gearbest 105€ ..geekbuying pa 90€
<CrazyLemon> also dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga gnome shell ne pokaže obvestila o tem da so posodobitve na voljo
<msev-> CrazyLemon, o najs, ga bom vprašal če proda samo eno :D
<dz0ny> obvestila o?
<msev-> razn če kdo hoče skupaj z mano kupt še eno :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny o tem da so posodobitve na voljo
<CrazyLemon> na unityju se je zalaufal tisti posodobilnik programov in flashal v launcherju to get your attention :)
<dz0ny> aha tocn, mors met neki v startup list
<dz0ny> se ne spomnim kaj
<dz0ny> mas pa extension tud za shel
<CrazyLemon> zdi se mi da tale shell je kot unity leta 2011 :P
<msev-> sj bo Å¡e zmerm unity flavour a ne bo :D
<slax0r> what shell?
<CrazyLemon> gnome shell
<msev-> Å¡kratova lupina
<slax0r> ah, dat shell
<zdobbie> she sells sea shelss
<zdobbie> sehlls
<zdobbie> shells
<CrazyLemon> shells*
<zdobbie> ekola!
<CrazyLemon> you did it!
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zs :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne
<msev-> already did it :D
<slax0r> zdobbie: at the sea shore
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0m4rcx0of4
<jabuk> Iraq Insurgent Subtitles | Sketch Comedy | SkitHOUSE - YouTube
<jabuk> The battlefield is already tough enough without having to worry about the quality of your English skills. Subscribe over here to make sure you don't miss a t...
<CrazyLemon> nice one :D
<zdobbie> to je original?
<zdobbie> such HD
<slax0r> ne vem, prvic ko sem videl pred X leti je kvaliteta bila kar boga
<zdobbie> 240p
<zdobbie> and look at us now
<slax0r> 240potatoes
<dz0ny> https://blogs.gnome.org/jrb/files/2017/07/A-Brief-History-of-GNOME-1.pdf
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kere funkcije so pol kao manjkajoče v gnomeu k jih je unity mel :D
<dz0ny> Low fps, crashing
<msev-> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> koliko od vas ima dash to clock? :) koliko od vas ima update/upgrade notification? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa topicons :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/3/5414660_8716bf615a.jpg
<CrazyLemon> s/clock/dock
<CrazyLemon> slax0r looks like a beret to me!
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/h1Ul3N2.png
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/S6Nt9FN.png
<dz0ny> moj list of things
<CrazyLemon> exactly my point..vse tisto kar je bilo v unityju moraš tukaj dodati preko extensionov :)
<CrazyLemon> no..some things :)
<CrazyLemon> ne pravim da je bil unity great.. ampak pravim pa da gnome shell is lacking some basic stuff/options :)
<CrazyLemon> also..kaj maš to za eno okno z extensioni? :)
<dz0ny> gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<dz0ny> alt+f2 sisn pa to not napiš
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> al pa prilepi
<dz0ny> pa history maš
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> 🆒
<msev-> js mam podobn k dz0ny
<napsy_> a ve kdo ce pgbouncer tut forwerdira sql triggerje?
<msev-> s tem da mam Å¡e caffeine, custom corner, gno-menu, pixel saver, places status indicator, media player indicator, gtile, hide overview when click overview
<dz0ny> msev-: overview je pa res zakon
<dz0ny> why bi ga ne mel?
<dz0ny> sploh ne rabiš alt taba
<dz0ny> sam overview klikneš napiše ime okna
<dz0ny> boom
<msev-> sj mam overview
<msev-> sam to je extension da loh klikneš v prazen prostor znotraj overviewa in se ti pokaže desktop
<dz0ny> aja
<msev-> uporabljam vse funkcije gnomea s pridom :)
<msev-> overview je najboljši feature :D
<msev-> pa da lahko premikaš pol tm windowe v workspace-e
<dz0ny> https://github.com/chwick/gnomesome
<jabuk> GitHub - ChWick/gnomesome: Yet another gnome extension for window tiling inspired by awesome supporting multiple workspaces and screens.
<jabuk> gnomesome - Yet another gnome extension for window tiling inspired by awesome supporting multiple workspaces and screens.
<msev-> opa a to je novo
<msev-> kaj je to "Mod4"
<slax0r> alt
<zdobbie> j
<msev-> ql :)
<upd> kukulele
<upd> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE2wcBeyNdk
<jabuk> Game of Thrones: The Loot Train Attack (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk> The Game of Thrones cast and crew give an inside look on filming the loot train attack in season 7. Game of Thrones airs on HBO on Sundays at 9.
<matjaz> yes
<matjaz> twas amazing
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/20645254_10155142433564006_7941393719710121362_o.jpg?oh=d49989c64985dc6d60e3eae96c7c6e47&oe=5A352438
<CrazyLemon> socerb včeraj ^
<CrazyLemon> no..slikano s socerba
<matjaz> eh
<matjaz> dragons > socerb
<CrazyLemon> dragons are meh
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2851.00, low: 2710.01, high: 2910.00, bid: 2856.56, ask: 2857.96
<CrazyLemon> tis high
<CrazyLemon> o e1e :)
<e1e> hello CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> long time no see :)
<e1e> ja... prevroče je blo ...
<Matthai> hoj, mogoče kdo ve tole: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6669/sed?new=1
<e1e> kaj kej dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> e1e the world is falling apart
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ubuntu gre na gnome shell :)
<e1e> haha, to sm pa prebrala ;)
<e1e> CrazyLemon kaj boš pa zdej?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kaj bi pa rad naredu s tem
<CrazyLemon> zbrisal vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> ali samo tale tvoj cc_content_license:
<Matthai> vse vrstice, ki to vsebujejo
<Matthai> zdaj sem ugotovil
<Matthai> da sed ne zna z newlinei delat
<Matthai> oz. imaš opcijo za "remove empty lines"
<Matthai> samo je leseno
<idioterna> Matthai: kaj bi rad vn vrgel?
<idioterna> vseh 6 vrstic?
<Matthai> da
<CrazyLemon> awk?
<lynxlynxlynx> sed zna multiline čist v redu
<Matthai> če mu rečem na zamenja \n\n bo naredu?
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno, raje povej kaj hočeš vse izbrisat, ker iz foruma ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> ^
<idioterna> Matthai: sed -e '/cc_content_license:/,+6d' inputfile
<Matthai> idioterna, uff, to bo to, ja
<Matthai> tnx a lot
<idioterna> ni za kej
<Matthai> ok, zdaj pa še eno vprašanje... z grepom poiščem vse fajle, kjer se notri pojavijo "special html characters", recimo &#8220;
<Matthai> grep -r '&#' *
<Matthai> no, zdaj bi rad izpisal seznam vseh teh znakov, ki se pojavljajo
<Matthai> se pravi &#8220; &#8230; in Å¡e kateri ostali so
<Matthai> ampak samo te znake, brez ostalega texta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že dva dni igram z enim ram stickom pa nobenga crasha :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah nč..nimam druge izbire kot it na MATE :p
<e1e> haha, ja seveda...
<e1e> drugač sm brala, da so še izbolšal delovanje mutiny, da bolj posnema unity, tak da lahko poskušiš alpha2 ;)
<idioterna> a mutiny je protest zoper unity?
<idioterna> a brilliant name
<e1e> To je eden od panelov v MATE tweak v Ubuntu MATE
<e1e> je pa prisoten že v 16.04, sam v 17.10 je bolj dodelan, pa ma global menu, pa HUD, pa nevem kaj še...
<CrazyLemon> mutiny...pha.. i dislike that name1
<CrazyLemon> !*
<CrazyLemon> bom kr na ubuntuju ostal! :P
<e1e> sej je glih tak ubuntu, sam več izbire maš :p
<CrazyLemon> e1e enkrat naslednji mesec bomo mal prevajal ane? :)
<e1e> a res? kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ti MATE js GNOME :)
<e1e> hehe, a res?
<e1e> CrazyLemon a nebi ti tud MATE :p
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne bi :P a bi ti GNOME? :)
<msev-> holly fuck a si to ti silkal CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msev- holly fudge..ne
<e1e> CrazyLemon tud bi lahko, če bi končala MATE (če bi kdo pomagu) pa mela še kaj volje ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej nimaš še veliko MATEa
<e1e> Å¡e?
<msev-> a tako nevihto ste mel včer zanimivo :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e še ja..preden dosežeš sprejemljivo mejo prevodov :D
<CrazyLemon> tam 80% :D
<e1e> lol in kako se to meri?
<CrazyLemon> jah sej ti pravim... ko so vsi skupaj prevodi tam na 80%
<CrazyLemon> pomeni celoten/večji del vmesnika
<CrazyLemon> pa programi
<CrazyLemon> cli pa malo nič.. lih toliko za vzorec :)
<e1e> Welcome je 99%, MATE 96%... ni tak slabo za tulk časa in izkušenj ;)
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš.. torej večino septembra boš preživela z GNOME prevodi :P
<e1e> haha, ja seveda... Å¡e vseeno je skor 400 stvari za prevest..
<CrazyLemon> boš že zmogla..mi verjamemo vate :P
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj.. odidem
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<e1e> hehe, če prevedeš tist kaj je ostalo od Welcome, pa mogoče tud js kej pomagam pol ;)
<e1e> ln
<idioterna> lahko noc
<idioterna> js mam se ful dela :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-08
<napsy_> lp
<zdobbie> https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/7/16111052/google-james-damore-fired-anti-diversity-manifesto
<jabuk> Google fires employee who wrote anti-diversity memo - The Verge
<jabuk> Google has fired a senior software engineer for authoring a 10-page screed condemning the company’s diversity efforts and claiming men are biologically more predisposed to working in the tech...
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o7
<jabuk> M 3.1 > 14.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @08/08/2017 11:35:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.59+E
<jabuk> M 2 > 3.km  V od ŽIROV @08/08/2017 11:35:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+14.15+E
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 13.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @08/08/2017 11:51:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.59+E
<CrazyLemon> shake it like a polaroid picture
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 14.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @08/08/2017 12:00:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+14.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 17.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @08/08/2017 12:27:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.21+N,+14.58+E
<zdobersek> ab nehal trest
<msev-> dz0ny, wau ta argos je res kul si loh svoje extensione nardiš ane?
<dz0ny> yes
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2923.50, low: 2800.80, high: 2977.97, bid: 2914.03, ask: 2923.50
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 3440.76, low: 3322.11, high: 3490.00, bid: 3430.24, ask: 3440.00
<zdobbie> nice I guess
<slax0r> holly fuckle
<slax0r> treba kaj kupit
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> kje si bil 3 tedne nazaj, ko je stvar cuzala pod 2k?
<zdobbie> 1600 even
<msev-> dz0ny, kje tuki piše kko je povezal ukaze z argosom -> https://community.openhab.org/t/control-openhab-via-gnome-shell-linux-macos-menu-bar-argos-bitbar/27585 , ni predstavljena celotna zgodba tuki ane
<msev-> npr da bi se invokeal nek mqtt command, če vem kko se imenuje nek mqtt command pol lahko nardim da ga sproži ane? pač cel ukaz notr vpišem a kko?
<msev-> a se da tut queryjat stvari pa prikazovat gor?
<slax0r> zdobbie: takrat sem prodajal
<msev-> wau wau wau ta argos je res zakon
<msev-> najboljši find zadnjega časa
<msev-> nevermind že zastopm kko dela sm šu dokumentacijo brat :D
<speed->  Å¡u dokumentacijo brat :D
<speed-> sm Å¡u dokumentacijo brat :D
<speed-> ^^ to mi ni vsec
<speed-> nevem ce ti naj verjamem :D
<msev-> berem :P pršu sm že na pol
<msev-> #proudofmyself
<msev-> dz0ny, a majo KDE dude-i tut kšno podobno foro za extensione pisat na hitr? :D
<msev-> ker če ne ful dobr smo jih gnomearji premagal na tem področju :P
<msev-> holly shizzle zadevo lahko v realnem času spreminjaš res dobr :D
<metalcamp_> TIL msev- can rtfm
<msev-> ha za kde je tut kargos, so vedl da nemorjo tega goodnessa prezret
<msev-> a je možno da bojo ubuntu z gnomemom lts bolj uskladil glede releasea verzije?
<msev-> da bomo dobil bolj nove verzije notr?
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 13.km SV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @08/08/2017 14:32:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+15.39+E
<Matthai> dz0ny, ali zdobbie po moje bosta vidva vedela... kako s systemd zaznati, da je specifično omrežje down in se ponovno povezati?
<dz0ny> Matthai: systemd to sam nardi
<Matthai> problem je, da to nekako ne deluje na Armbianu, vsaj ne vedno
<Matthai> zato bi rad imel neko skripto, ki vsake toliko časa preveri če orežje je,in če ga ni, se poveže
<dz0ny> /etc/udev/rules.d
<Matthai> lahko tudi na specifično omrežje
<dz0ny> http://packetpushers.net/udev/
<jabuk> Linux Network Interface Configuration With udev - Packet Pushers -
<jabuk> So, what can you configure with a network interface using udev, all in one place, with a single configuration file, across multiple distributions?
<dz0ny> kaj je zate down?
<Matthai> hja, v bistvu se zgodi tole... varianta 1: povezave ni. Priklopim monitor in miško in kliknem reconnecct v LXDE. Varianrta 2: VPN povezava pade, napravo pa vidim na lokalnem omrežju. se sshjam gor
<Matthai> ampak je roiuting neki sesutin potem ročno zaženem z nmcli
<Matthai> pardon
<Matthai> routing je sesut, restart vpn povezave (na IP) ne dela
<Matthai> dns resolving pa je recimo delal
<Matthai> firewall je bil off
<dz0ny> nardiš cron
<dz0ny> k tole je zelo specifičen
<dz0ny> poženeš vsako minuto
<Matthai> ja, poženem kaj? nmcli con up id Matthai ?
<Matthai> kot root?
<dz0ny> don't know
<dz0ny> ce je route ne dela
<dz0ny> potem preveri tcproute ruter
<dz0ny> ce ga ni pozeni tisto komando
<Matthai> tcproute? to pa ne najdem paketa... ali si mislil traceroute?
<Matthai> hmm, zdaj sem se z nmtui-connect povezal na guest in ko se hočem z nmcli con up Matthai nazaj na prvo omrežje, ne gre
<Matthai> a obstaja kakšna varianta, da mu podam password v commandlineu, oziroma, da nmtui-connect silently laufam?
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 14.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @08/08/2017 20:00:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+14.58+E
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> ö
<CrazyLemon> guardians of the galaxy vol 2 je out
<e1e> kk kej?
<idioterna> izvrstno
<CrazyLemon> vedno boljše!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dva dni crash free!
<e1e> Å¡e?
<CrazyLemon> že*
<e1e> s čem si pa mel probleme?
<zdobbie> belance ni dost mocno drzu
<CrazyLemon> e1e zdaj sm ugotovil da s pomnilnikom
<dz0ny> \me clap clap
 * dz0ny clap clap
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny en stick dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> težava je ko dam še drugega noter
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> no jst sm mel iso
<dz0ny> pol sm un drazji r am kupu
<dz0ny> np
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej imam namen..sam ne Å¡e zdaj
<CrazyLemon> bom tega 'molzel' dokler se da :)
<CrazyLemon> jutri bom dal ta drug stick noter da preverim a je dual channel krivec al kaj  za vraga ga matra :)
<CrazyLemon> or just the damn slots
<e1e> aha, js nebi mela pojma kak to ugotovit
<jabuk> M 3.3 > 9.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @08/08/2017 22:42:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.33+N,+14.55+E
<msev-> kje na slovenski tipkovnici mam tole `
<msev-> aha pod 7ko
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-09
<msev-> sup nerds
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> babno polje ma probleme s stabilnostjo interneta :D
<slax0r> fiber zmrznil
<metalcamp_> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<zdobbie> nc ne bom dal
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi buh!
<CrazyLemon> am..zakaj mi tviterji ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> css is missing
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2921.40, low: 2852.12, high: 2977.97, bid: 2913.06, ask: 2921.34
<CrazyLemon> tweetdeck sploh ne loada
<metalcamp_> .btc
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/PivoBurgerFest/status/894856669703925761    fcking copycats
<msev-> zdobbie je zelo neodločen should i stay or should i go :D
<jabuk> M 3.1 > 15.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 13:37:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.29+N,+14.62+E
<jabuk> M 2.7 > 15.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 17:32:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.62+E
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 15.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 17:32:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.62+E
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 13.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 18:00:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 10.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 18:21:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.55+E
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/aptible/supercronic
<zdobbie> RIP Gambit
<idioterna> what's gambit?
<lynxlynx> a ni bla včasih ena naša računalniška firma/štacuna?
<idioterna> je bla ja
<idioterna> nek microsoft zealot je laufu to
<idioterna> k je ful lobiru za software patents
<idioterna> i do wonder why
<zdobbie> je se kr
<zdobbie> enaa
<zdobbie> ampak to nej ta gambit
<lynxlynx> bomo kdaj zvedeli? (bomo kdaj ... zvedeli)
<idioterna> hehe
<msev-> kako si zlowdam nek kodek za mp4
<msev-> k mi slabo predvaja film iz huawei telefona
<msev-> lynxlynx, dons sm bil "Pod Skalco"
<msev-> pr Bohinjskmu jezeru :D
<msev-> užival
<zdobbie> as su popoldne?
<msev-> jap
<zdobbie> kul
<dz0ny> hahaha
<dz0ny> about predvaja iz telefona
<dz0ny> thats the best part of dlna
<msev-> am prav da ni podprt kodek na TVju
<CrazyLemon> pejt na app store pa kupi kilo kodeka
<zdobbie> deka je dost
<zdobbie> deka kodeka
<zdobbie> huehuehue
<CrazyLemon> kekekeke
<zdobbie> he laughed at my jokes
<zdobbie> best wednesday
<zdobbie> finally confirmation that even elderly can understand my humour
<CrazyLemon> finally confirmation that you young kids dont understand sarcasm
<lynxlynx> msev-: a to je tisto ob jezerski cesti?
<msev-> jap
<msev-> una stenca
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 17.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 21:47:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+14.62+E
<msev-> kko nardim pol da bom lahko normalno gledal ta mp4?
<msev-> iz huawei p10
<CrazyLemon> tako da kupiš google pixel
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/globalcyclingnetwork/videos/890306314458426/
<jabuk> Ljubljana in Solvenia was ranked as the... - Global Cycling Network
<jabuk> Ljubljana in Solvenia was ranked as the 8th best cycling city by the Copenhagenize Design Company.Have you been cycling in Ljubljana? Let us know in...
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 4.km  J od LOGATCA @09/08/2017 22:40:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+14.24+E
<jabuk> M 2.8 > 19.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 22:39:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.21+N,+14.61+E
<jabuk> M 2.8 > 9.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 22:40:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.33+N,+14.54+E
<msev-> hjalp
<msev-> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/strukturag/libde265/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<msev-> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<msev-> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<msev-> E: Ni mogoče dobiti http://ppa.launchpad.net/strukturag/libde265/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<msev-> E: Prejem nekaterih datotek kazala je spodletel. Bile so prezrte ali pa so bile namesto njih uporabljene stare.
<msev-> ping
<jabuk> msev-: pong
<lynxlynx> pač slab ppa
<msev-> https://launchpad.net/~strukturag/+archive/ubuntu/libde265
<jabuk> libde265 : “struktur AG” team
<jabuk> libde265 is an open source implementation of the h.265 video codec. It is written from scratch and has a plain C API to enable a simple integration into other software.libde265 supports WPP and tile-based multithreading and includes SSE optimizations. The decoder supports all features of the Main and Main10 profile (HEVC-V1) and most profiles of HEVC-V2 (chroma 4:2:2, 4:4:4, monochrome, and bit depths up to 14 bits).libde265 is released
<jabuk> under the LGPL, further information are available at...
<msev-> kko pol dol dobim :D
<lynxlynx> sej lahko od tam, samo nekako morš aptu dopovedat, da naj jim zaupa
<msev-> kko pa :D
<lynxlynx> ne vem, beri
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 9.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 23:09:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.55+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 18.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @09/08/2017 23:29:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.62+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 19.km  J od OSILNICE @10/08/2017 00:14:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.36+N,+14.69+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 16.km  J od OSILNICE @10/08/2017 00:49:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+14.68+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 15.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @10/08/2017 01:21:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 17.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @10/08/2017 01:45:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.21+N,+14.58+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-10
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 15.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @10/08/2017 03:22:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.62+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 11.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @10/08/2017 03:22:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.55+E
<Lurker69> https://twitter.com/sadserver/status/880112111279497216
<jabuk> saddest server on Twitter: "ransomware only works if you believe your files have any value(they don't)"
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 15.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @10/08/2017 07:52:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+14.6+E
<jabuk> M 2 > 16.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @10/08/2017 07:50:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.59+E
<msev-> Reni i Era - Mercedes
<msev-> tresu se
<metalcamp_> g'day
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> dz0ny: que supercronic, a ni boljse iz hosta postimat cron/systemd task?
<metalcamp_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbnZkG1v-9Q
<jabuk> Mako Sajko - KRATKI FILMI - YouTube
<jabuk> - Mariborski teden (1961, 3,5') - Kje je železna zavesa? (1961, 13') - Strupi (1964, 13') - Turnir pri Šumiku (1965, 11') - Muzej zahteva (1967, 12,5') - Sam...
<metalcamp_> če je komu dolgčas :)
<slax0r> ti saljivec ti
<metalcamp_> working hard?
<metalcamp_> or hardly working? :P
<slax0r> hardly giving a rats arse :P
<slax0r> guzvo mam
<slax0r> ampak se mi ne da
<slax0r> \o/
<metalcamp_> see, that's the spirit
<metalcamp_> :D
<CrazyLemon> rabi kdo kaj od razerja? na mimovrste -10% :)
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ce kupis
<slax0r> rabim vse
<slax0r> ce ne pa, fuck dat overpriced shizzle
<CrazyLemon> slax0r its not overpriced
<CrazyLemon> deathadder elite 70€
<slax0r> bitch please
<slax0r> 70eur za misko?
<slax0r> to ni overpriced?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pa odvisno..v primerjavi z HP miškami mogoče je :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak to kar ponuja se mi ne zdi overpriced
<CrazyLemon> overpriced je recimo..custom watercooling :>
<matjaz> ko ti pa jest ponujam miške za 55eur je pa vse narobe
<matjaz> c-c-c-
<matjaz> --
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kdo? kdaj?
<matjaz> zowie sem ti enkrat preflagal
<matjaz> also ...
<CrazyLemon> ja..and i said zowie is ugly :D
<matjaz> FRIYAY!!!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: touche :D
<slax0r> oz. ce gres overclockat niti ni ^^
<slax0r> pa se cpu bo malo dlje zivel \o/
<CrazyLemon> poor intel people..trying to reach ryzen with overclocking
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> z downclockom sem skoraj tam kot ryzen :P
<CrazyLemon> ce kerge slucajno zanima
<CrazyLemon> https://external-link-mall.yottly.com/eb998a08-ac00-45c7-98df-b9b08d4a293d&hmc=1
<matjaz> dej en malo manj sumljiv link prosim
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: kateri proc imaš? 1600?
<metalcamp_> so že rešili buge na linuxu?
<msev-> dz0ny, aj možn da se amazefit nau znižal da se mu bo cena zvišala :D
<msev-> zakaj mi ne rata h.265 video predvajat :(
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ no such things as bug on linux
<CrazyLemon> thing*
<metalcamp_> https://hothardware.com/news/amd-confirms-rare-ryzen-smt-bug-and-fix
<jabuk> AMD Confirms Rare Ryzen Linux Anomaly And Fix, EPYC And Threadripper Chips Unaffected | HotHardware
<jabuk> Over the weekend, we talked about an issue surrounding AMD's Ryzen-based processors on Unix-based OSes. Today, we learn a lot more about what's going on, as well as which products are actually affected. But first, let's get the upside out of the way: this bug is rare, and requires very specific conditions. The vast majority of users are not
<metalcamp_> not true?
<CrazyLemon> če pa misliš na tist bug z segfaulti ko kompajlaš.. potem ne še
<slax0r> dun dun dun
<CrazyLemon> tis fine
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/c4jt321.png
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/lenovo-bo-presel-na-osnovni-android/181345/
<jabuk> Lenovo bo prešel na osnovni Android | Monitor
<jabuk> Pri Monitorju se pogosto pritožujemo nad prevlekami, ki jih večino večjih proizvajalcev dodaja čez operacijski sistem Android.
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<slax0r> I fucken love vim ^^
<idioterna> hey me too
<zdobbie> hey me three
<CrazyLemon> not me
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> GETRDY
<CrazyLemon> 4WHAT
<msev-> 4insertion
<zdobbie> a bit rapey
<slax0r> struggle snuggle
<slax0r> remember kids, it's not rape if you yell "surprise" first
<zdobbie> (it is)
<CrazyLemon> but its a surprise first rape second right?
<msev-> lynxlynx, a te oznake K1-5 al kko so ekvivalentne oznakam abcd itd. pri feratah
<msev-> k v Švici so vse s to K označene
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/z20utxh.jpg
<slax0r> :D :D
<lynxlynx> msev-: poglej kako primerjavo - že iz števila je jasno, da ni 1:1 preslikava
<lynxlynx> & uuu, izgleda da bo vreme za dvodnevno
<CrazyLemon> slax0r old? :/
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: so are you
<msev-> lynxlynx, js grem v Å¡vico a pridete ke :D
<msev->  K 1-2 easy. K 2-3 fairly difficult.
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<lynxlynx> msev-: ma kdo se bo furu tolk delč :s
<slax0r> msev-
<slax0r> that's who
<msev-> cel tedn bom tm :D
<msev-> mal sightseeing
<pitastrudl> recimo vemo da se reče "na ptuj" in ne "v ptuj" ker tako pač je, naj bi blo zaradi nekih regionalnih stvari
<pitastrudl> samo zakaj se pa reče recimo "na dansko"
<pitastrudl> in ne "v dansko"
<pitastrudl> je namreč samo država, kot španija
<pitastrudl> sam kolkor vem se reče tut "na finsko" in "na švedsko"
<pitastrudl> a je to kej v zvezi z skandinavskimi državami
<zdobbie> http://www2.arnes.si/~lmarus/suss/arhiv/suss-arhiv-000144.html
<jabuk> �USS, arhiv. Grem na Ptuj ali grem v Ptuj, kak�na so pravila za uporabo predlogov
<jabuk> �USS, arhiv. Grem na Ptuj ali grem v Ptuj, kak�na so pravila za uporabo predlogov
<lynxlynx> pitastrudl: pomoje bolj to, da je beseda praktično pridevnik/prislov
<lynxlynx> danska dežela/marka
<zdobbie> tl;dr: "tko smo se zmenil, zdej pa ne prcaj!"
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: i knew it
<pitastrudl> lynxlynx:  what do you mean
<lynxlynx> tko kot greš na štajersko
<lynxlynx> pač elipsa
<lynxlynx> gre za štajersko deželo/regijo
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> se pravi se skandinavske države obravnavajo bolj kot dežele ali kaj
<pitastrudl> v slovnici
<lynxlynx> ne
<pitastrudl> mislim, grem tut na gorensko ne, sam ne gre "na Å¡kofjo loko"
<pitastrudl> ko greš na štajersko , tam pa greš "na ptuj"
<lynxlynx> ali imamo res nekje hardcoded seznam ali pa je neko pravilo
<lynxlynx> ampak greš na škofjeloško
<lynxlynx> na ptuj je prva izjema
<zdobbie> na skofjelosko, v skofjo loko
<pitastrudl> but whats with danska then
<lynxlynx> gah
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> lynxlynx: zdaj sem dojel :D
<pitastrudl> kaj si mislil, s tem da je praktično pridevnik/ prislov
<matjaz> -ska
<matjaz> danska kokoš
<matjaz> slovenska kokoš
<matjaz> u see?
<pitastrudl> yes
<pitastrudl> kokoši r good
<pitastrudl> sklepam da tut potem to velja za švedske kokoši pa finske tut
<matjaz> affirmative
<pitastrudl> ali pa ne toliko
<matjaz> pa poljska tudi
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> aha
<matjaz> pa madžarska even
<pitastrudl> and hrvaška
<matjaz> ofc
<zdobbie> ampak pol gres na islandijo, ne v islandijo
<zdobbie> islandska pa ne postoji
<pitastrudl> *flip table*
<matjaz> isto kot ptuj
<pitastrudl> to so pol te izjeme
<zdobbie> ma islandija je otok
<zdobbie> pa gres pac na otok
<zdobbie> ptuj je mogoce vcasih bil otok?
<matjaz> might be
<matjaz> but ..,
<zdobbie> je pa vsaj grad, oz. star center je dvignjen
<matjaz> na veliko britanijo?
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> ja koper je biu tut otok
<pitastrudl> do u see mee going na koper
<pitastrudl> :D
<lynxlynx> en članek pravi, da nimamo pravila za te stvari
<matjaz> lynxlynx, yes
<pitastrudl> sem tudi nekaj prebral na med.over.net
<matjaz> kar se boljše sliši v bistvu
<pitastrudl> pravi folk da je to vse bolj tko tko
<msev-> http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/08/10/hardkernel-to-launch-stackable-49-odroid-hc1-home-cloud-200-odroid-mc1-cluster-solutions/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+cnx-software%2Fblog+%28CNXSoft+-+Embedded+Software+Development%29
<jabuk>  Hardkernel to Launch Stackable $49 ODROID-HC1 Home Cloud & $200 ODROID-MC1 Cluster Solutions
<msev-> a sam en disk gre notr v tale kit za 50usd
<msev-> hmmm
<dz0ny> msev-: zgleda kr nice
<dz0ny> mogoce bi celo upgrade naredu
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> halp
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 18.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @10/08/2017 19:41:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.65+E
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> dan
<e1e> pr nas že od 19h zgleda bolj noč kot dan...
<zdobbie_> spin se je podru
<zdobbie_> zdej pa ne morm videt, kaksnemu namenu je nekje v daljavi sirena tulila
<CrazyLemon> zihr je systemd zadaj
<idioterna> no pol pa noc :)
<zdobbie_> al to, al so pa na ryzen masino postavil server
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ nič ne piše
<CrazyLemon> in wfm :>
<zdobbie_> ja, zdej dela
<zdobbie_> mogoc je tistim gasilcem voda prisla u kak stikalo
<CrazyLemon> ryzen to the rescue
<e1e> why are you giving me voice now, CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> e1e you should be heard
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2929.85, low: 2823.57, high: 2960.00, bid: 2911.49, ask: 2929.83
<e1e> CrazyLemon ok, if you say so
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdog/introducing-the-adii-the-future-is-hands-free
<jabuk> Introducing the Airdog ADII: The Future is Hands-Free by Helico Aerospace Industries US LLC —Kickstarter
<jabuk> Helico Aerospace Industries US LLC is raising funds for Introducing the Airdog ADII: The Future is Hands-Free on Kickstarter!The most intelligent, all-terrain, camera drone that follows you in action, anywhere.
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..1500USD
<e1e> A ve kdo, zakaj mi na starem laptopu noče več zagnat OS-ja, sam do tistega dela pride, ko se lučke utripnejo za num lock in caps lock, naprej pa ne gre
<e1e> oz na monitorju se nič ne pokaže, pregreva se pa vseen...
<CrazyLemon> a se pokaže bios?
<pitastrudl> rip grafa
<e1e> nič se ne pokaže :(
<CrazyLemon> hm.. thats not good i guess :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj bios bi se mogu pokazat..če se tudi ta ne.. mogoče je šel disk :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ni disk
<CrazyLemon> matična
<pitastrudl> e1e: kaj pa zvok
<e1e> ko sm dala posodobitev i ponovno zaženi, se je sam ena črtica _ pokazala na črnem ekranu...zdej se pa nič ne več
<pitastrudl> čudno
<e1e> nism slišala, da bi bil kak zvok, sam nevem kulk je blo na glas, pred posodobitvijo, sem pa mela naštimano muziko, ko pride na namizje... zdej je pa nism slišala
<e1e> sam ventilator dela na polno pa lučke se prižigajo pa ugašajo
<e1e> pa na net se tud ne poveže, je še kr rdeča lučka pri wifiju (pogrešam to na novih pcjih)
<CrazyLemon> e1e v kakšnem zaporedju se lučke prižigajo
<e1e> nikol nism gledla, ponavadi so se tisti 2 od num/caps lock prgale in ugasnile skupaj, zdej pa "utripajo"
<e1e> pregreva se pa vseen ful, pa ventilator tud dela (vsaj ena stvar lol)
<CrazyLemon> no preštej koliko krat utripajo :)
<e1e> zadnič so dokler sem jih pustila... kakih 5 minut non stop...
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak majo svoj cikel.. torej ali utripajo 5x pa pol na kratko nehajo pa pol spet začnejo
<CrazyLemon> ali pa 3x
<CrazyLemon> ali etc
<e1e> nism opazla do zdaj...
<e1e> 2x
<e1e> kaj pa ti cikli sploh pomenijo?
<CrazyLemon> to bo pa stric gugl povedal
<CrazyLemon> kaj za en prenosnik imaš
<e1e> hp
<e1e> al te zanima bolj podrobn... kakih 8-10 let je star približno...
<CrazyLemon> LEDs blink 2 times with Blank Screen .. Indicates BIOS Corruption Failure...
<CrazyLemon> bios corruption failure :)
<pitastrudl> mobo Å¡eu po gobe
<pitastrudl> lol 8-10, to je pa že kr
<e1e> uf, pojma nimam kaj to pomeni, ampak mislim da nič dobrega :(
<pitastrudl> nope
<e1e> mobo?
<pitastrudl> okrajšava za motherboard
<pitastrudl> matična
<e1e> ja no, js sm ga mela enih 5-6let, pol ga pa naprej dala, ker je presenetlivo dobr delu ko sm dala Ubuntu MATE gor, pa manj se je pregrevu kot windowsi
<e1e> torej je kakšna možnost, da dobim stvari dol iz diska? Al je vse šlo?
<pitastrudl> e1e: mislim da bi disk moral biti vredu
<pitastrudl> vsaj optimističen sem glede tega :D
<e1e> sam kako priti do njega in dol dobiti stvari...
<CrazyLemon> disassemble HP $vstavi_model
<CrazyLemon> pa vtipkaš v gugl
<CrazyLemon> nič..odidem
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> hvala za pomoč
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-11
<msev-> dz0ny, kašn upgrade :D
<dz0ny> eh?
<msev-> dz0ny, samo 1 usb3 port ma za disk pa enga usb2
<msev-> tko da bi se pol upočasnile hitrosti
<msev-> če bi mel raid ane?
<dz0ny> sam raid je crap
<dz0ny> software raid je bl uporaben ce hoces met varnost
<msev-> no ql
<msev-> sam vseen bo un usb2 port upočasnjeval zadevo ampak does it matter?
<msev-> a bo kljub temu Å¡e vedno dovolj hitro za streamanje na kodi box npr
<dz0ny> joj usb2 je dost za kodi
<msev-> fletn pol lahko uporabm to ploščo kot DIY NAS?
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev-> dz0ny, a pol je se splača to npr v primerjavi s qnapom al pa synology :D
<msev-> se bi dal neki uporabnga nardit
<dz0ny> well qnap je beast
<dz0ny> tole je toy
<dz0ny> sam za vecino potreb cist dost
<msev-> la toya
<msev-> thanks dz0ny za nasvet :D
<msev-> si bom prvošu pomoje tole :)
<msev-> pol pa nardimo review :P haha
<msev-> CrazyPi board lol
<msev-> kašn ime
<dz0ny> DietPi
<dz0ny> i have
<dz0ny> tile k delajo raspbian so cist out of touch z realnostjo
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> dz0ny, a se da ethernet prključt v kšn usb hub da bi dobu še tadrug disk gor z usb3 hitrostjo :D
<slax0r> le wut?!
<msev-> USB 3.0 to Gigabit Ethernet NIC Network Adapter
<slax0r> ja, in kako bos potem prek ethernet priklopil usb3 disk?
<slax0r> ali kaj bi rad dosegel?
<dz0ny> kupš še eno napravo
<dz0ny> ju daš v software raid prek eth
<dz0ny> sam why
<dz0ny> pol kupš qnap and you are ok
<dz0ny> razen če te zanima kako to dela, pa postavit
<msev-> ne sj pomoje je dost en usb3 disk pa en usb2
<msev-> disk
<msev-> pa bo čist vredu
<msev-> pa vmes med njima software raid ane :D
<dz0ny> pa zakaj 2?
<slax0r> because 2 is better than 1
<zdobbie> double so!
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5amo0VhAMw
<jabuk> Robin Sparkles - Two Beavers are Better Than One (Official Audio) ft. Jessica Glitter - YouTube
<slax0r> like dis
<jabuk> Buy Robin Sparkles featuring Jessica Glitter song 'Two Beavers are Better Than One' now on iTunes: http://bit.ly/P7WG4H Robin Sparkles featuring Jessica Glit...
<msev-> zato če en crkne da se fajli na druzga prepišejo
<msev-> al pa da delaš redne backupe na tadruzga
<slax0r> das not a backup
<slax0r> dober backup je na drugi fizicni lokaciji, v drugi drzavi, na drugem kontinentu, na drugem planetu, v drugi galaxiji
<zdobbie> das paranoia
<slax0r> now das a backup
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ce bos mel na istem mestu nis dost naredu :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj par metrov stran dej disk
<CrazyLemon> tko da kupi usb podaljšek pa je to to
<msev-> a ni večja verjetnost da pač crkne en disk pa zgubi podatke kukr da oba hkrati...tko potem na drugem še vedno ostane kopija vsega
<msev-> vseen mi je za uptime
<msev-> tut če morm pol skonfigurirat na nov
<msev-> važn da podatki ostanejo
<msev-> al je bolš software raid med tema dvema diskoma al bolš neka druga strategija?
<idioterna> raid-1 je ok
<CrazyLemon> https://www.paveio.com/
<jabuk> PaveIO
<jabuk> PaveIO is a community based road quality mapping platform. Our mobile app makes it easy for you to start mapping on your own. You just have to install it, run it once and that's it. No extra calibrating, no need to start it before driving, no taking care of transmitting data, it does everything automatically for you.
<msev-> haha
<msev-> v Kranju mamo čist zanič ceste
<msev-> sam noben ni Å¡e pomapiral :D
<slax0r> idioterna: raid0 ftw
 * slax0r hides
<slax0r> msev-: raid1 je samo failsafe, isto kot raid5 in 6, in 1+0/0+1 in se ne more smatrat kot backup
<slax0r> ker ce podatki postanje koruptirani zaradi napake take ali drugacne, so koruptirani na obeh diskih
<slax0r> ali pa `rm -rf * ~`
<slax0r> bo zbrisal na obeh diskih
<slax0r> ali treh, stirih, petih
<slax0r> kolk jih pac mas
<msev-> ja ne bom delal rm -rf
<slax0r> primer...
<msev-> pol morm pa Å¡e enga kupt da mam za backup
<msev-> pa ga namestim k teb domov da je offsite :D
<msev-> haha
<metalcamp_> it's 2017
<metalcamp_> raid != backup
<metalcamp_> kdaj bo to postal aksiom
<CrazyLemon> never
<CrazyLemon> coz its not true
 * CrazyLemon hides
<metalcamp_> ffs
 * metalcamp_ explodes
<slax0r> msev-: http://rsync.net/
<slax0r> pa rsyncas lepo zadeve gor
<slax0r> periodically
<slax0r> ob bootu/shotdownu
<slax0r> recimo
<slax0r> 8$ na mesec za 100G
<slax0r> cheap af
<metalcamp_> backblaze -> cheaper
<slax0r> metalcamp_: can u rsync though?
<matjaz> slax0r, če rsyncaš, lahko bolj pogosto
<matjaz> ti tam 7 krat na dan naredijo daily snapshot
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/jFzUbgpWNf8
<jabuk> Zen Riddles for Millennials - YouTube
<jabuk> In order to move out of your parents' basement, you must first move into your parents' basement. See more http://www.collegehumor.com LIKE us on: http://www....
<zdobbie> literally not for you
<slax0r> matjaz: I said, periodically :)
<slax0r> kako pogosto je pa odvisno od uporabe
<slax0r> facebook masine verjetno ne bos vsake 3 ure backupal :D
<zdobbie> facebook does that for you?
<metalcamp_> slax0r: pri b2 cloud storage lahko
<metalcamp_> $5 na TB
<metalcamp_> per month
<slax0r> zdobbie: ne, kaj bos pa backupal ko se masina uporablja samo za fb?
<slax0r> browser history?
<slax0r> to ze google dela zate
<metalcamp_> cookies
<metalcamp_> :>
<slax0r> google
<slax0r> :)
<metalcamp_> viruses?
<metalcamp_> trojan horses?
<slax0r> yes, we all want those
<slax0r> :)
<metalcamp_> https://xkcd.com/350/
<jabuk> xkcd: Network
<metalcamp_> they have rights too
<msev-> haha
<matjaz> sem lihkar nardil server backup
<matjaz> 38gb
<matjaz> damn
<dz0ny> peanuts
<dz0ny> we have 35TB
<dz0ny> on glacier
<matjaz> za confige, loge, par git repotov, pa insurgency mape je ogromno
<matjaz> to je brez media fajlov
<matjaz> pa en sql dump
<dz0ny> pa porna :>
<matjaz> as I said, brez media fajlov
<matjaz> :)
<dz0ny> tocn, kaj ta kanal kaj igra zadnje čase
<dz0ny> insurgency?
<dz0ny> tf2
<dz0ny> cs?
<matjaz> nič v bistvu
<matjaz> čaki na jesen/zimo
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> jst bom mel dopust čez 14 dni :)
<matjaz> day of infamy
<matjaz> insurgency
<matjaz> load it nao
<metalcamp_> lol dz0ny
<metalcamp_> ain't nobody got time for games
<metalcamp_> :)
<zdobbie> niste resni
<dz0ny> msev-: drugace dost bl je racionalno backup delat na glacier al pa kaj podobnega
<dz0ny> kot pa met doma raid
<dz0ny> if you care about data
<msev-> a da bi si pa sam na 1 disk dajal podatke pa ni uredu, da maš enga v produkciji enga pa samo za backupe
<msev-> ni mi všeč recimo svoje slike pošiljat na nek zunanji server
<msev-> dick pics pa to
<zdobbie> aha, to je tvoj achilles heel
<msev-> ma ne tko privatne zadeve mi je neprijetno pošiljat v cloud
<dz0ny> sej jih tja pošlješ kriptirane
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zakaj delaš backupe insurgency map?
<matjaz> da jih ne bom poj spet pobiral povsod ko bom selil
<CrazyLemon> well guess what..spet jih boš pobiral.. z backupa :D
<CrazyLemon> o7
<matjaz> ja ampak tam so vsaj na enem mestu, ne na 100 različnih straneh in v Workshopu:)
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2998.87, low: 2881.50, high: 3005.83, bid: 2992.48, ask: 2998.86
 * slax0r gre v shopping
<zdobbie> slax0r: http://btcwonder.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/bitcoin-sleeping-meme.png
<idioterna> 14:30< coinmaster> [StampEUR] BTC     3013.000 EUR (-3.950 EUR)
<idioterna> 14:30< coinmaster> [StampUSD] BTC     3521.290 USD (-0.050 USD)
<idioterna> just saying.
<zdobbie> PADA
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> Sotbegins.
<zdobbie> Soitbegins*.
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukJ5dMYx2no
<jabuk> THE DEATH OF STALIN - OFFICIAL TRAILER [HD] - YouTube
<jabuk> In Cinemas Oct 20. The internal political landscape of 1950’s Soviet Russia takes on darkly comic form in a new film by Emmy award-winning and Oscar-nominate...
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> kupiti razer deathadder elite ali ne
<CrazyLemon> matjaz  ^
<dz0ny> .yt atomic blonde red band
<jabuk> ATOMIC BLONDE Red Band Trailer (2017) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8USk21Lt0f4
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a maš ti mnenje glede mišk :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nice lesbian scenes..i'll watch it
<dz0ny> .yt she sells the cult
<jabuk> The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCOSPtyZAPA
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/
<CrazyLemon> očitno bo potrebno zrihtat neki novga :D
<CrazyLemon> nekdo .htaccess zaj... ?
<CrazyLemon> ker wordpress/admin normalno naloži
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<dz0ny> kaj moram tistih 60€ donirat al kaj?
<dz0ny> a res rabmo wp?
<dz0ny> k tolk vsebine damo bi bil komot static site na githubu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa novice?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kakšnih 60€ ?
<dz0ny> za nov server :)
<dz0ny> napiše novice v markdown
<CrazyLemon> ti si reku da je free! :)
<dz0ny> za plone od lugosa :)
<CrazyLemon> .htaccess-a se ni noben dotikal
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni ali da je bil php upgrade
<CrazyLemon> or smth
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> still old php
<dz0ny> bl zgleda kot da se request tretira got POST
<dz0ny> torej GET postane POST
<dz0ny> bod = null
<dz0ny> in pol apache to vrne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se vse drugo normalno odpira?
<CrazyLemon> vse pod wordpress/admin/*
<dz0ny> k am je direkten request
<dz0ny> the ga index.php interpretira
<dz0ny> poglej kaj je tam not
<CrazyLemon> define('WP_USE_THEMES', true);
<CrazyLemon> require('./wordpress/wp-blog-header.php');
<CrazyLemon> tole je v index.php
<dz0ny> nared copy index2.php
<e1e> hello
<dz0ny> o/
<CrazyLemon> živjo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in kaj naj dam noter? blank?
<dz0ny> cop index
<dz0ny> cp index.php index2.php
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<dz0ny> https://www.ubuntu.si/index2.php?q=/
<dz0ny> dej drugo temo
<CrazyLemon> No input file specified.
<dz0ny> to so neki server config zajebal
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> lahko premaknemo wp na managed hosting
<dz0ny> sam posl mail na listo
<CrazyLemon> no sem jim zdaj poslal sporočilo na fejstbukev
<CrazyLemon> bomo videli kaj oni pravijo ampak ja
<CrazyLemon> jeseni gremo na novo zadevo :)
<CrazyLemon> bomo zbirali prispevke od bitcoin ownerjev :)
<dz0ny> .yt chemistry arcade fire
<jabuk> Arcade Fire - Chemistry (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh87aqB-0KU
<upd> internet mi steka doh
<e1e> če dam trdi disk iz starga laptopa, verjetno rabim kej posebnega, da ga lahko potem priključim na ta laptop?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..kabl rabiš da ga priključiš
<e1e> kakšen kabel pa?
<CrazyLemon> ali pa daš nov disk ven pa starega not
<CrazyLemon> pa upaš da boota :D
<dz0ny> https://jplusplus.github.io/the-accountant/sl.html#/
<jabuk> The Good, The Bad and The Accountant - Journalism++
<CrazyLemon> sata + napajalni kabel is my guess
<e1e> ah, to je pa preveč komplikacij, da bi enga ven devala, pa drugega not...
<e1e> kakšen pa naj bi to bil?
<lynxlynx> maš tudi namenske priklopnike
<lynxlynx> lahko skoraj poljuben disk spremeniš v zunanjega
<e1e> a res?
<e1e> No, to bi tud blo dobr, če bi delal, bi mela dodatni disk :)
<Matthai> hoj, kako so kaj odzivni v Ubuntu security teamu?
<Matthai> jaz sem jim poslal en mail 2 dni nazaj, pa ni nič odgovora...
<CrazyLemon> Matthai vikend je :D
<Matthai> jao... upam, da so odzivni, če ne bo treba preko CERTa
<e1e> lynxlynx lahko kak link, kako zgleda, al pa kje se dobi pr nas?
<lynxlynx> hmm, poglej na ceneje.si al kak tak agregator
<lynxlynx> ne vem kako bi poimenoval
<e1e> ok, jaz Å¡e manj vem kaj naj bi blo to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/laptop-hard-drive-adapter-sata
<jabuk> Laptop Hard Drive Adapter SATA | eBay
<jabuk> Find great deals on eBay for Laptop Hard Drive Adapter SATA in Network Drive Cables and Adapters. Shop with confidence.
<e1e> ah ebay :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/komponente-ostalo/usb-2-0-sata-7-kabel-adapter-za-2-5-diske-1316117076.html
<jabuk> USB 2.0 SATA 7 kabel adapter za 2.5 " diske :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Enostaven način kako priklopiti sata diske prek usb povezave. Kabel je primeren za povezavo, 2,5
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/opticne-enote/dvd-enote/adapter-ssd-hdd-za-dvd-slot-prenosnika-razlicnih-velikosti-1301681167.html
<jabuk> Adapter SSD/HDD za DVD slot prenosnika različnih velikosti :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Adapter SSD/HDD za DVD slot od prenosnika za 2.5
<e1e> hvala CrazyLemon nevem, če bi ravno zamenjala dvd disk, škoda, da ni samostojna enota
<CrazyLemon> [22:43:25] <CrazyLemon>: http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/komponente-ostalo/usb-2-0-sata-7-kabel-adapter-za-2-5-diske-1316117076.html
<e1e> ja hvala, sem tud vidla ta link...
<e1e> zdej se morm pa Å¡e registrirat tam, al kk poteka prodaja?
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ni pustu telefonske potem ja
<CrazyLemon> se moraš registrirat pa mu poslat sporočilo
<CrazyLemon> in nato se zmenita kako pa kaj :)
<e1e> kakšne so pa kej izkušnje kupovanja prek bolhe?
<CrazyLemon> nimam slabih izkusenj..je pa res da se ne spomnim kdaj sm nazadnje kaj kupil prek bolhe
<CrazyLemon> prodam sm pa telefon
<CrazyLemon> mi je pršla ena najstnica in mi je plačala v kovancih :D
<e1e> hehe, si bil pač vesel
<CrazyLemon> ma čist vseeno mi je bilo :D glavno da sm ga prodal :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu
<CrazyLemon> a potrebuješ desktop PC? :>
<e1e> haha, kakšen pa?
<CrazyLemon> štirijedrni amd procesor z integrirano grafično + 500gb disk + 8gb rama
<CrazyLemon> pa ubuntu je gor!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<e1e> haha, Å¡koda da ni Ubuntu MATE ;)
<CrazyLemon> lej..če dodaš kakšen evro bom spravil tudi ubuntu mate gor :p
<e1e> to je podobn ko je bil moj laptop... sam nevem če je mel integrirano grafično
<CrazyLemon> mhm..sam da tale zadeva dela :P
<CrazyLemon> nič..odidem spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> kaj pa cena?
<e1e> ok, ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-12
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3158.37, low: 2957.00, high: 3172.77, bid: 3140.18, ask: 3157.79
<zdobbie> slax0r: letzte shanse
<CrazyLemon> letzte shanse da kupiš preden poči bubble?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3219.12, low: 2962.96, high: 3266.63, bid: 3216.51, ask: 3219.96
<zdobbie> his logic
<zdobbie> nicht mein
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga imajo ta vikend vsi trgovci neke popuste
<CrazyLemon> najprej mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> zdaj Å¡e bigbang
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/novice/podaljsana-vikend-akcija-avgust
<jabuk> Big Bang
<jabuk> Big Bang - največji slovenski trgovec hišne in zabavne elektronike ter bele tehnike.
<zdobbie> "vzemi, preden vzamejo Marijo!"
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bom vzel! mika me miška pa slušalke ampak ne! i'll keep on fighting these capitalist bastards
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Attenboroughs_D/status/895928485960699905
<jabuk> D Attenborough on Twitter: "Big thank you to the Midway Hotel, Mumbai, the pest control setting on the air conditioning unit worked a treat. https://t.co/XrXstXKoCH"
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/896163163581825025
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Twitter: "OpenAI first ever to defeat world's best players in competitive eSports. Vastly more complex than traditional board games like chess & Go."
<CrazyLemon> booo
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.openai.com/dota-2/
<jabuk> Dota 2
<zdobbie> .yt redeye what a disaster
<jabuk> IT'S A DISASTER! EG vs CDEC @ The International 5 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTcfoSYnPns
<zdobbie> tobiwan actualleh
<CrazyErrors> holy sh1t koliko errorjev na eni palcki rama
<CrazyErrors> 33% pa je ze 365 errorjev
<CrazyErrors> 66% 458 errors
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj zdej preselimo ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdaj zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/FkjS9D
<CrazyLemon> mem errors ^
<CrazyLemon> shitload of them
<zdobbie> can u also try to run the memetest86
<CrazyLemon> you're the mememeister
<CrazyLemon> i'll leave that to you
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> howdy
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zaspano :)
<e1e> ja, tuki gor se dans nič ne dogaja...
<CrazyLemon> zihr vsi pridno prevajajo :)
<zdobbie> jst sem svoje ze oddelu
<e1e> haha, seveda...
<zdobbie> peace out
<e1e> torej CrazyLemon Å¡e vedno nisi povedu cene...
<CrazyLemon> e1e PC?
<CrazyLemon> 70€
<CrazyLemon> če je prevzem na obali :D
<e1e> haha, sem že bla na morju letos...
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny> .yt havana camila
<jabuk> Camila Cabello - Havana (Audio) ft. Young Thug https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCjNJDNzw8Y
<e1e> mislim, da bom mogla mal pogledat, kakšni so kaj pcji zdej...
<e1e> sam nevem, če bi mela laptop, al desktop...
<idioterna> e1e: kaj pa isces?
<idioterna> mislm, racunalnik za kaksno delo?
<e1e> hmm takšen, ki lahko več tud zahtevnejših programom odprtih, pa cel kup zavihkov, tud 2 do 3 live streaming zaenkrat še flash, kakšen virtual box, pa vrjetno se še najde kej
<idioterna> aja to je pol kr orng masina
<idioterna> vsaj 16 giga rama pa tko naprej
<CrazyLemon> ryzen to the rescue
<e1e> ja, zdej mam 8 na laptopu, pa je včasih že premal oz počasneje dela...
<e1e> kakšni predlogi?
<idioterna> desktop po komponentah ce itak vedno doma delas
<idioterna> ce rabis pa nekaj kar s seboj nosis pa amm
<idioterna> e1e: https://www.amazon.de/Zenbook-UX3410UA-GV078T-Full-HD-Notebook-i7-7500U/dp/B01MT8G7VY/ bi bil moj choice za mocno portable masino
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mnenje glede
<CrazyLemon> https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzsk
<dz0ny> tega mam jaz
<dz0ny> bp
<e1e> idioterna kaj pa desktop?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no ko vrnem tale crappy corsair bom jim reku da mi dajo tega g.skilla :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e sestavi.si :)
<e1e> kakšni predlogi, nimam glih dost znanja, da bi sestavla svoj pc...
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej ti oni sami sestavijo :D
<CrazyLemon> ti sam izbereš kaj bi :)
<e1e> ja, sej glih to nevem kaj bi...
<CrazyLemon> pa a veš koliko denarja bi porabila? :D
<e1e> recimo tam nekje 700-900
<CrazyLemon> torej brez težav i5 procesor, 16gb rama pa 256ssd + 1tb disk
<idioterna> e1e: sestavis sama, imo
<idioterna> a rabis seznam?
<e1e> kaj pa grafična?
<idioterna> kr intel onboard imo
<e1e> ja, lahko kak seznam
<idioterna> ce nisi vesca sestavljanja lahko tudi pomagamo
<e1e> sestavljala nebi sama...
<CrazyLemon> evo idioterna bo sestavu ti sam prevzameš
<idioterna> e1e: s kerega konca pa si
<e1e> ce
<CrazyLemon> evo zdobbie bo sestavu ti sam prevzameš
<zdobbie> ne znam lih
<zdobbie> oz. ni mi za zaupat
<idioterna> no bom jaz
<idioterna> zdaj moram sibat ampak zrihtam, e1e, pa ti javim seznam
<CrazyLemon> laze
<e1e> ok, še kakšni predlogi?
<Matthai> e1e, za kaj to predlogi?
<Matthai> aja, računalo
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ime za nov PC
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Matthai> i5 ali i7
<Matthai> ime?
<Matthai> čemu je pa namenjen PC?
<Matthai> predvidevam, da bo gor Lunix?
<Matthai> no, jaz ko sem nazadnje sestavljal kišto, sva to delal pri kolegu... sestaviva vse, priklopiva monitor, in ni slike
<Matthai> greva vse razstavit, spet sestavit - isto
<Matthai> potem greva gleda posamezne komponente meriva z voltmetrom, ni da ni
<Matthai> slik eni
<Matthai> no, pol se je pa izkazalo, da je imel kolega do monitorja speljana dva kabla, en je bil priključen na monitor, en pa ne
<Matthai> :-D
<CrazyLemon> Matthai amaterja :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm svojga ryzena sestavu pa takoj vse iz prve!
<e1e> <e1e> hmm takšen, ki lahko več tud zahtevnejših programom odprtih, pa cel kup zavihkov, tud 2 do 3 live streaming zaenkrat še flash, kakšen virtual box, pa vrjetno se še najde kej
<Matthai> ja, dolg VGA kabel, monitor na drugem koncu velike mize, pa spodaj speljan
<e1e> od 700-900
<Matthai> a monitor že imaš?
<Matthai> mogoče se ti splača imeti malo bolj kvaliteten monitor
<CrazyLemon> what for?
<Matthai> zaradi oči
<CrazyLemon> sj obstajajo očala!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Matthai> no, mogoče danes to ni tolk pomembno in so razlike minimalne
<Matthai> kišta naj ima čim več RAM-a - min 8, bolje 16, proc pa če se da i7 zaradi virtualk
<idioterna> ryzen
<Matthai> pa mogočee se splača kakšno komponento na Computeruniverse.de kupit
<Matthai> zna biti precej ceneje
<Matthai> sicer če rabiš samo za internet in pisanje kakšnih besedil, sem jaz zadnje čase začel ful tripati na RaspberryPi/OrangePi/StickPC in podobne računalnike
<CrazyLemon> oh god no :D
<Matthai> hja oni moj StickPC... hčerka na njem gleda filme, igra igrice, piše seminarske... zadevo vtakneš v žep in je to to :-)
<e1e> monitor mam, je sicer kr star, ampak nazadnje ko sm vklopla destop je še delu, prav tako tipkovnica in miška...
<CrazyLemon> sej monitor dobiš za 100€
<CrazyLemon> 22"
<e1e> nevem kulk je mislim, da je takrat bla resolucija 1440x900 al neki podobnega
<idioterna> kupi 24" fhd
<idioterna> to bo ~150
<e1e> zaenkrat bi sam pc, tist lahko Å¡e pozneje
<idioterna> no, lahko noc
<idioterna> e1e: jutri ti zrihtam tocn seznam
<idioterna> pa lahko kupis
<e1e> pa na nemški ne morm kupit, ker nimam kartic oz paypala ali podobnih
<e1e> ln idioterna
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/U9Xcp6p.png
<CrazyLemon> evo na hitro seznam
<e1e> hvala CrazyLemon
<e1e> a ubuntu nima več problemov z amd?
<CrazyLemon> e1e js imam identičen procesor :)
<CrazyLemon> in sm na ubuntuju :)
<CrazyLemon> no ne identičen
<CrazyLemon> you know what i mean
<e1e> nimaš neki nvidia?
<CrazyLemon> e1e to je grafična :)
<CrazyLemon> aja ti za grafično sprašuješ ali procesor?
<CrazyLemon> amd ma boljšo podporo za odprtokodne gonilnike če gledaš grafično
<CrazyLemon> no..gonilnik
<e1e> ja, sam so bli neki problemi, nism se ravno spuščala v podrobnosti, ker nimam tega, sam vem da so ble neke težave...
<e1e> kaj pa bolje deluje?
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa greš v smislu integrirane grafike
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/l4Kk4Yy.png
<CrazyLemon> tu zravn je pa še ssd za hitrejši zagon :)
<CrazyLemon> cena tega je ~660
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa še prišparaš če kupiš mal slabšo matično
<e1e> sam integrirana je slabša, a ne?
<CrazyLemon> e1e čist odvisno
<CrazyLemon> če imaš namen igrat igrice.. pol je slabša ja
<CrazyLemon> če pa potrebuješ samo za video pa ni razlike
<CrazyLemon> https://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/configuration/80
<jabuk> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<CrazyLemon> tu se lahk igraš
<e1e> mam tud kakšno obdobje, ko igram igrce...te stvari se menjujejo
<e1e> kakšne so pa razlike v matičnih?
<Matthai> bolj je procesor pomemben
<e1e> v kakšnem smislu?
<e1e> aja drugač pa Matthai, za RaspberryPi sm že velik slišala, sam se mi zdi preveč kompliciran zaenkrat...
<Matthai> ni, saj ima ravno tako namizje
<Matthai> ni samo commandline
<e1e> vem ja, tam tud Ubuntu MATE najbolš gor paše...
<e1e> sam predno vse priklopiš, pa ne zdi se mi najbolj zmogljiv
<CrazyLemon> rPi je za igranje ni za 'resno' delo
<e1e> ja v večini primirov verjetno res ne...
<e1e> CrazyLemon kakšna je razlika v matičnih?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ogromno razlik
<CrazyLemon> od tega katere izhode podpirajo
<CrazyLemon> do razlik v tranzistorjih
<CrazyLemon> do dvojnih biosov etc
<e1e> uf to je pa že kompliciran...
<e1e> na kaj je pa treba najbolj gledati?
<CrazyLemon> dušo in srce!
<CrazyLemon> :P
 * CrazyLemon lols
<e1e> hehe
<Matthai> pomembna je notranja lepota, ne zunanja!
<Matthai> zato imam najraje računalnik brez ohišja :-)
<e1e> pri pcjih mislim...
<CrazyLemon> proračun :)
<CrazyLemon> ker hitro greš čez :)
<e1e> ja zato me pa zanima, kje je bolš dat več...
<e1e> kaj pomeni box procesor
<CrazyLemon> da je v Å¡katli :D
<CrazyLemon> pa če se ne motim je zravn še hladilnik + cpu fan
<e1e> aha, torej je bolše imeti tega, kot samega?
<e1e> no pri enih piše brez hladilnika...
<CrazyLemon> no sj vidiš da gre..mal prebereš pa bo
<CrazyLemon> odidem! :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-13
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 12.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @13/08/2017 05:06:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 16.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @13/08/2017 05:17:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.21+N,+14.57+E
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 4055.77, low: 3675.50, high: 4094.00, bid: 4042.56, ask: 4055.50
<zdobbie> spet je zamudu
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3412.52, low: 3166.88, high: 3550.88, bid: 3409.02, ask: 3412.52
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga se z btcji dogaja?!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pravijo pri gigasparku da niso nič nadgrajevali in da je .htaccess težava
<zdobbie> kvaj pa pricakujes
<CrazyLemon> fixed
<CrazyLemon> res je bil kriv .htacess
<CrazyLemon> .htaccess
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3362.95, low: 3166.88, high: 3550.88, bid: 3360.34, ask: 3362.95
<zdobbie> NOW'S THE CHANCE
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<CrazyLemon> sm kr razočaran nad guardians of the galaxy vol. 2
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da bo veliko boljše
<zdobbie> mah jst pa nisem
<zdobbie> k sploh gledal ne bom
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/omrezje-lorawan-namenjeno-povezovanju-stvari-tudi-v-sloveniji/429952
<jabuk> Omrežje LoRaWAN namenjeno povezovanju stvari tudi v Sloveniji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Podjetje Solvera Lynx postavlja v Sloveniji prvo omrežje LoRaWAN, ki temelji na standardu low power wide area network (LPWAN) oziroma omrežju, ki omogoča velik doseg ob nizki porabi energije, zato ...
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/896792375451828224
<jabuk> God on Twitter: "Free will was a mistake. Free wifi was even worse. https://t.co/E82x78NnQU"
<e1e> kk kej?
<CrazyLemon> vredi čuj
<CrazyLemon> mal zmatran :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ti? uspešen Moto GP vikend? :)
<zdobbie> a smo zmagaL?
<zdobbie> zmagal?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3429.22, low: 3166.88, high: 3550.88, bid: 3429.22, ask: 3429.26
<CrazyLemon> smo
<e1e> ja, MotoGP dirka je bla super, do cilja nisi vedu kdo bo zmagu :D
<e1e> tud nižja razreda sta bla zanimiva, tak da popoln vikend :)
<e1e> + 3 slovenci do točk v mxgp (motokros) na drugi dirki :)
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<e1e> zdej mi je mogoče mal žal, da nism šla na dirko, ampak bo že...
<abcd_> l
<abcd_> ni mi jasn a jaz lahko dobim bitcoin cash za đabe
<CrazyLemon> nic ni đabe
<abcd_> https://blog.trezor.io/claim-bcash-bitcoin-cash-bch-bcc-trezor-wallet-f0a810d5864a
<jabuk> Claim your Bcash (BCH) in TREZOR Wallet – TREZOR Blog
<jabuk> Situation update, August 3rd, 12:45 UTC
<abcd_> Guide to claim your BCH  This process does not affect your bitcoins at all. Using this tool, you will gain access to Bitcoin Cash while your bitcoins remain untouched.
<abcd_> ker kolikor jaz razumem ker je bil fork in sta 2 kovanca nastala iz enega jaz lahko dobim ekvivalentno kolicino bch
<CrazyLemon> right
<abcd_> torej ubistvu dobim đabe keš
<abcd_> lol
<CrazyLemon> nic ni đabe
<abcd_> CrazyLemon: zakaj ne
<CrazyLemon> ker si ali mineal ali kupu bitcoine :)
<CrazyLemon> s#kupu#kupil/-a/-o#
<abcd_> seveda s tem si plačal btc, bch je pa đabe
<abcd_> bo že
<e1e> kk pa to da si vsak dan zmatran CrazyLemon?
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 16.km  J od OSILNICE @13/08/2017 23:53:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+14.63+E
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-06
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> m
<pitastrudl> mo
<sasa84> hou hou hou
<slax0r> sasa84: is it that time already?
<sasa84> .yt rudolf the red nose
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> :\
<slax0r> presents!
<slax0r> MY BODY IS READY
<sasa84> body?
<sasa84> a te ni izučil prejšnji teden :\
<slax0r> I'm a slow learner
<idioterna> kaj pa je blo prejsn tedn
<idioterna> a ste alkohol konzumiral?
<idioterna> https://www.vecer.com/v-kranju-mladoletna-brez-izpita-vozila-policijski-avto-6536903
<jabuk> Večer - V Kranju: Mladoletna brez izpita vozila policijski avto ...
<jabuk> 201
<sasa84> ajoj
<sasa84> idioterna, včeraj sem spila 1 radler :)
<idioterna> a pol zdej ze lahko kolesaris :)
<sasa84> valda ;)
<msev-> o super kakšne policiste imamo
<msev-> in te kreteni so me vrjetn že večkrat ustavili
<idioterna> jah, taki ste slovenci
<msev-> a ti si pa italijan :D
<idioterna> ne, jsm svetski covek
<slax0r> tell us moar
 * slax0r quietly leaves
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/1V4ueuf.gif
<Lurker69> jeh, sem lih slišu u auto po radio to zgodbo o naših brlih policist
<Lurker69> vrlih policistih*
<Lurker69> se ne morm odločit kdo je bolj neumen
<Lurker69> punca k je dala to na instagram and polcaja
<msev-> jah ona itak ne bo najebala
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tko da
<msev-> zakaj nebi zajebala folk če lahko :D
<msev-> take so zj babe
<zdobersek> mmmmmmmmmne
<msev-> ah ona bo minimalno najebala
<msev-> k so bli zihr odrasli odgovorni
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> take ste zdej babe ja
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/telefonija/izd_13824_xim322467_pametni_telefon_xiaomi_mi_a2_crn
<jabuk> Pametni telefon Xiaomi Mi A2 �rn | EnaA.com
<jabuk> Pametni telefon Xiaomi Mi A2 �rn z garancijo za najni�jo ceno. Primerjave, testi, ocene, nasveti. Hitra dostava tudi brezpla�no.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zadovoln s xiomi urco? :)
<sasa84> +a
<sasa84> (nekej vmes)
<slax0r> zadovolna?
<slax0r> limun is a babe?
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> zaenkrat sam za mseva vemo da je zihr
<slax0r> bejba?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp.. best watch ever za 50€ :P
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi sestri sm za r.d. kupu xiaomi mi band :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi ona je happy :)
<CrazyLemon> naslednja ura pa bo malce večja :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma odvisno od tega kaj mi bo dz0ny prodal :P
<idioterna> slax0r: mislm da je "pickica" bl ustrezn izraz
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, stratos tud kul zgleda
<slax0r> idioterna: ne sledim trendom
<zdobbie> why follow when u can set
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm ..stratos me mika sam čakam da cena pade :) pa še ip67 je :)
<CrazyLemon> so he's a setter and not a getter?
<Dom`> jaz mam stratos 2, je zakon. :)
<CrazyLemon> Dom` koliko časa zdrži baterija če je HR 24/7? :)
<Dom`> ful maš teh modulov pa sranja
<Dom`> če nič ne športaš, torej no GPS
<Dom`> ~4 dni
<CrazyLemon> kul.. moj pace/amazfit zdrži tam 3 dni oz po treh dneh je cca. 10-15% baterije
<Dom`> edino integracija s stravo me nekaj zajebava
<Dom`> indoor running noče syncat, drugo je ok
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri tem..zadnjič na kolesu me barometer neki hecal.. pokazal 0 višincev  :/
<Dom`> :/
<Dom`> mene je najbolj presenetil sleep monitor
<Dom`> dejansko na minuto natančen
<Dom`> še beleži, kdaj sem šel ponoči na wc. :D
<dz0ny> za now watch se splača počakt do oktobra/decembra
<dz0ny> k bo now chipset za wear zuni
<dz0ny> mene ticwatch pro mika
<dz0ny> sam ne garmina kupvat
<dz0ny> k je sw res crap
<dz0ny> konstantno crasha
<Dom`> sodelavec ma garmina, pa mu je kul
<Dom`> nevem če je kdaj rekel, da bi kaj crashalo
<Dom`> mogoče si loterijo zadel? :)
<dz0ny> mah cela vivoactive serija je taka
<dz0ny> k greš na njihove forume
<dz0ny> je tko barometer random dela pa ne dela
<dz0ny> ant crasha
<dz0ny> ura se restira
<dz0ny> men hr enkrat dela drugič ne
<dz0ny> pa je blo vse ok do prvega updata
<Lurker69> msev-: nism mislo da bo punca najebala, sma zaj ko je dala to na instagram ne morjo met iste zabave nasledn wikend
<Lurker69> verjetn ne bo nikol več policikiga golfa furala
<e1e> hvala CrazyLemon za link sam nekako mi ta ni najbolj všeč, pa še slušalk nimam kam priklopit
<CrazyLemon> e1e navadi se da slušalke so passé :) vsaj te z 3.5mm priključkom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je now watch?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.com/Now-Watch-Present-Moment-WristBand/dp/B01M9JEGZH
<CrazyLemon> ?
<jabuk> Amazon.com: Now Watch - Be Present in the Moment with WristBand That Says Now - For Men & Women [Blue]: Atman: Watches
<jabuk> Buy Now Watch - Be Present in the Moment with WristBand That Says Now - For Men & Women [Blue] and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
<e1e> CrazyLemon pa ne bom sam zaradi tega nove kupovala...
<CrazyLemon> e1e prej ali slej boš mogla preklopit na bluetooth :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon hehe, ne hvala, Å¡e vedno imam raje take na kabel :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e čas te bo povozil :D
<e1e> ah se ne bom tak sekirala zaradi tega ;)
<e1e> kaj je to "USB OTG"?
<CrazyLemon> usb on-the-go
<e1e> in kaj to pomeni?
<CrazyLemon> am.. razširiš uporabo USBja in ne samo za polnjenje telefona :)
<CrazyLemon> torej lahko fizični usb ključek (če je micro usb/type c) na telefon :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa tipkovnico, miško etc
<CrazyLemon> pač.. več tega lahko počneš s telefonom/tablico
<e1e> ok recimo, da razumem...
<e1e> sam mislim, da nimam nič takega kar bi lahko gor priključila
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: če nabavljaš novo smart watch
<dz0ny> počak do unega gugle hw evneta
<dz0ny> huawei dela tri ure baje
<dz0ny> ena bo taka kot ticwatch pro
<idioterna> e1e: ne se predat
<idioterna> slusalke brez kabla je treba skos polnit
<CrazyLemon> no true.. js svoje polnim na cca 6 ur :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zaenkrat sam gledam
<CrazyLemon> kot ticwatch pro v smislu.. dveh zaslonov?
<e1e> CrazyLemon na 6 ur? lol
<e1e> to pa res dolg zdržijo...
<CrazyLemon> e1e glede na to da jih uporabljam samo ko sem na kolesu..potem ja kr dolg ja :)
<e1e> a drugač še manj?
<CrazyLemon> drugače jih ne uporabljam :D
<idioterna> slusalk na kolesu ni varno uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> itak da je varno :)
<Dom`> Jaz jih vedno. :D
<Dom`> malo več gledaš :)
<CrazyLemon> če me bo kdo zbil..me bo zbil z ali brez slušalk :)
<Dom`> ^
<idioterna> motite se.
<CrazyLemon> Dear Developer:
<CrazyLemon>    HitChain Foundation would like to reward you as an Open Source enthusiast with some Hit tokens based on your work on Github.
<CrazyLemon> what kind of phishing attempt is this
<zdobbie> hit dat chain
<Dom`> spet eni, ki so nekam blockchain porinili?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> blockchain kompot.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp
<dz0ny> ta double screen je zakon z android
<dz0ny> na dev formu govorijo da bodo odpr dev za ta screen
<dz0ny> recmo če dajo kak native app k laufa v ne andoird načinu
<dz0ny> hint strava pol bo zakon
<dz0ny> čeprav strava na android wear je remote za mobiel app
<sasa84> jaz tud nimam nikol slušalk na biciklu
<sasa84> pa paše mi, da slišim samo veter, ptiče, kakšen avto ... da si v neki svoji tišini :D
<idioterna> za varnost je pomembno, da mas senzorje za vse smeri
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/brightside/videos/1997826383679428/?hc_ref=ARQu8fPhoAsROr6JQ0HvNeZ5hZgHgraQ0kHY111oBAJvhyhdWOIhe_woBgT2O8qDihA
<jabuk> Bright Side - A Perfectionist Electrician | Facebook
<jabuk> When an electrician is a perfectionist. 😆via alexey_electro
<dz0ny> js dam kr na zvočnik musko :P
<dz0ny> od tlf
<dz0ny> dvojna korist
<CrazyLemon> tlf?
<idioterna> like "tfc", but different.
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/dxKLvbI.jpg
<dz0ny> telfon
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa to jedel da si bl slabo prebavil?? :P
<dz0ny> cele hruske pa japke :P
<idioterna> what's with the poo?
<idioterna> aha
<sasa84> tlf?
<sasa84> dz0ny, na trenutke se mi blaato zde pretrdo .... mal več vode bo treba spit
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQ0l_m3Xm0
<jabuk> Macy Gray - I Try (Video Version) - YouTube
<jabuk> Macy Gray's official music video for 'I Try'. Click to listen to Macy Gray on Spotify: http://smarturl.it/MacyGraySpotify?IQid=MacyGIT As featured on The Ver...
<CrazyLemon> wtf je kerneloops applet ?
<Dom`> >:D
<Dom`> maš ubuntu?
<Dom`> al kje si to najdu zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ja
<CrazyLemon> v startup apps je ta zadeva
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi blueman iz neznanega razloga je tudi v startup čeprav nimam BT
<Dom`> CrazyLemon: mogoče kakšen update?
<Dom`> flight to london booked, woo :)
<CrazyLemon> Sredi avgusta-okoli 14-15-16.8 bo poletje ob hladni fronti pod resnim preiskusom.
<CrazyLemon> FUCK YEA!
<CrazyLemon> lih za dopust :D
<CrazyLemon> da lahko naredim nekaj kilometrov :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/08/06/android-9-system-images-ota-files-available-download/
<jabuk> [Update: Device OTAs are rolling out] Android 9 Pie system images and OTA files are available for download
<jabuk> Today is the big day—after months of beta builds and speculation, Android 9 Pie is rolling out to Pixels (and at least one other phone). You don't ne... by Ryan Whitwam in Android P, Device Updates, Google, News, Pixel, Pixel 2, Pixel 2 XL, Pixel XL
<CrazyLemon> noice
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6003.66, low: 5947.61, high: 6182.00, bid: 5999.42, ask: 6003.89
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 351.292510344 (0.0584041 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> HODL
<Dom`> stop
<Dom`> grafo morem nabavit
<Dom`> :(
<Dom`> pa so cene nabite
<zdobbie> nc bat
<zdobbie> tale btc bo su na 2K do konca avgusta, pa bo vse bolj dostopno
<idioterna> o, napoved
<idioterna> si je treba zapomnt
<zdobbie> voljno
<zdobbie> k tale bo pa tocna!
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-07
<napsy> lp
<Lurker69> https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-to-banks-give-us-your-data-well-give-you-our-users-1533564049
<jabuk> Facebook to Banks: Give Us Your Data, We’ll Give You Our Users- WSJ
<Lurker69> > The social-media giant has asked large U.S. banks to share detailed financial information about their customers, including card transactions and checking-account balances, as part of an effort to offer new services to users.
<jabuk> Facebook has asked large U.S. banks to share detailed financial information about customers, including card transactions and checking-account balances, as it seeks to boost user engagement.
<Lurker69> its end, social media is dead, at this point its just a tool of establishment/corporations to monitor and control population
<Lurker69> we tried to save normies, but we failed this time
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> jutro
<lostlabyrinth19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jabuk> Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<lostlabyrinth19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jabuk> freenode.net - Supporting Free and Open Source Software Communities since 1998
<lostlabyrinth19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<lostlabyrinth19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jabuk> Twitter
<sasa84> neeee, ne -r CrazyLemon
<lostlabyrinth19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jabuk> Home | Matrix.org
<slax0r> qkek
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> sploh ne vem več kaj se dogaja :D
<napsy> this is nuts
<CrazyLemon> mogu sm preverit če so še vedno aktivni :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če jaz spamam? :P
<sasa84> na svoji liniji 12mb delam galamo!
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti itak ves čas spammaš..smo že navajeni :)
<speed-> ka zaj
<speed-> spam ste mi prekinili? :D
<slax0r> spet nimas kaj za brat?
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> tak sem na semi-dopustu
<speed-> nimam dosti casa! :p
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> hja
<speed-> tru story bro
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/cSKk.png
<slax0r> <3
<speed-> ka mas to
<sasa84> kwa pa to en dron? :)
<speed-> drona?
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> dji mavic air
<slax0r> prisel vceraj :)
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> .g mavic air
<slax0r> komaj cakam da zakjlucim z sihtom :D
<sasa84> pa je res dron :D
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> slax0r, a boš tud kaj slikal? :P
<slax0r> ja glede na to da sem vzel tega namesto sparka, verjetno da ja :P
<speed-> travo bo po prekmurju iskal
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> te okoli beltinec ne smem letetei :D
<slax0r> leteti*
<speed-> ne tam ne
<slax0r> ker se tvojo najdem :)
<zdobbie> jao te manchildren!
<CrazyLemon> kaj si glasn..you know you want it too!
<zdobbie> used to want it
<zdobbie> kva je ze bil tist kickstarter nateg
<zdobbie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zano_(drone)
<jabuk> Zano (drone) - Wikipedia
<CrazyLemon> tist kerga si pledgeal? :D
<zdobbie> mhm
<CrazyLemon> jah glej..tu ne rabiš nič pledgeat.. just throw money at them :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zdaj se boš lahk snemal med kolesarjenjem :)
<slax0r> juhej
<slax0r> bicikl se moram porihtat
<slax0r> baje da je treba zavorne celjusti menjat \o/
<slax0r> kar pomeni da bom menjal cel bicikl ce so po letu dni celjusti sle
<CrazyLemon> menjava bicikla zaradi menjave celjusti? :D
<slax0r> dewd... ~1500km sem naredil in ze menjavam celjusti?
<CrazyLemon> dewd..you heavy dewd
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> ali pa te serviser nateguje.. :)
<slax0r> niti ne, ker sem jaz tudi razmetal celjust, pa se vidi da je kovina obrabljena oz. okrusena in se tam zatika
<slax0r> heavy pa sem ja
<slax0r> ~103 na zadnje :/
<CrazyLemon> dear lord.. še dobr da je čeljust zdržala 1.5k km!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> fu? :P
<CrazyLemon> get v-brakes pa je težava rešena :p
<slax0r> saj naslednji bo itak v-brakes
<CrazyLemon> let see :)
<idioterna> a to je antispam measure?
<CrazyLemon> kinda
<CrazyLemon> malce bl user friendly je ker ni registered only
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahko vsak joina
<CrazyLemon> ampak govorijo pa lahko samo tisti ki so registrirani
<CrazyLemon> .9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> to je mal zoprn pol
<idioterna> k pride pa hoce vprasanje postavt pa ne ve zakaj ne more
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ne pride pa ne ve zakaj ne :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zeli prit not pa ne gre pa ne ve zakaj ne :)
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja oboje se mi zdi precej sibka resitev
<idioterna> pejt v rusijo prebutat spammerja, pa ti bom ploskal :)
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/nmqrdiF.gif
<CrazyLemon> živjo e1e
<CrazyLemon> idioterna misliš da so rusi?
<idioterna> vedno so rusi
<idioterna> a nc ne gledas CNN?
<idioterna> (js tut ne)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. men se zdi da je matematično večja verjetnost da so kitajci
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in lih zdaj rus joina.. je bela cesta no
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> kako kej?
<CrazyLemon> e1e grumpy.. pa ti? :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon kr dobro, danes mi je končno uspel nov mobi kupit :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ooo..si se prišla pohvalit..lepo lepo :D
<CrazyLemon> nokia 6.1? :)
<e1e> CrazyLEmon zdejle sem komi domov prišla
<e1e> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e zamenjala SIM kartico? :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon ne še, to bo prišlo jutri na vrsto, danes se mi ne da met luči...
<e1e> gledam zdej kak namestit screen protection
<e1e> kakšen predlog?
<CrazyLemon> luči? :D  ne vem kaj to pomeni.. mislu sm če si šla do operaterja zamenjat sim ..ker če si mela starejši telefon pol stara SIM ni nano :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e odvisno kakšen je ta tvoj screen protection
<e1e> CrazyLemon je novejša sim kartica, 2 v enem, tak da je nano tud
<pitastrudl> eni pravijo da jimaj ouspeh tko da dajo malo milnice spodaj
<pitastrudl> pač voda pa malo mila
<pitastrudl> pa pol stisnejo ven vso vodo
<pitastrudl> jaz sem imel mehurcke ampak so se mi s časoma odstranili
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi je postopek 1. spucaš zaslon 2. daš gor screen protector in ga alignaš s priloženimi nalepkami 3. odstraniš spodnjo stran ter ga spustiš na zalon 4. odstraniš zgornjo plast
<pitastrudl> baje če maš dosti telefon v žepu pa se mal drgne, pač da je pod piritskom se sčasoma sami odstranjo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nonsense :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: no u
<CrazyLemon> y me
<pitastrudl> why not
<pitastrudl> :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon SBS Full Screen Glass
<pitastrudl> e1e:  si kupila novega?
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon> e1e sbs se mi zdi da nima nobenih nalepk za alignat screen protector
<pitastrudl> kerga pa?
<CrazyLemon> sam alkoholni wipe pa krpico da spucaš dol alkohol
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DZaa4YYHMs
<jabuk> SBS Full Screen Glass - Application Tutorial - YouTube
<jabuk> This tutorial will help you to apply our Full Screen Glass on your smartphone's display. Questo tutorial ti guida nell'applicazione di un Full Screen Glass s...
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl scroll up! :)
<pitastrudl> aja, missed it :D
<pitastrudl> kul
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja takšnega, piše da je edge to adge, nevem pa kje piše, ker je, pač za to nokio, drugega tak niso mel
<e1e> za zadnji del telefona, pa še nič zaenkrat, so mel sam enga silikonski ovitek, pa nevem kk je kej tist?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ščiti telefon.. kar je edino pomembno :D
<e1e> pa je dost dobr to? Se mi je zdel tak mehk...
<e1e> zraven nažalost ni nič blo...
<Dom`> silikonski je čist ok
<Dom`> samo meni ni fajn feeling ko ga držim
<Dom`> but it does the job :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah če pade pod avto pol ne..ni dovolj dober :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa kot dom pravi..it does the job
<CrazyLemon> js tudi mam silikonskega..ker je pršu zraven :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa bi itak raje brez kot z :)
<e1e> no bom vidla, kak mi bo tak, drugač bom pa ob priliki, ga šla kupit
<CrazyLemon> e1e si ga kupila v prosti prodaji ali ob podaljšanju naročnine?
<e1e> CrazyLemon prosti prodaji, nimam več na a1 naročnine
<slax0r> msev-: kater video editing software uporabljas?
<slax0r> openshot je za kaj?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.tesla.com/blog/taking-tesla-private
<jabuk> Taking Tesla Private | Tesla
<jabuk> The following email was sent to Tesla employees today: Earlier today, I announced that I’m considering taking Tesla private at a price of $420/share. I wanted to let you know my rationale for this, and why I think this is the best path forward.
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> Zgleda,da ne bo nič dežja prišlo do nas :(
<e1e> sam bliska in grmi...
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 24°C @07.08.2018 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:48:52, Kulminacija: 13:06:02, Sončni zahod: 20:23:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 34min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.3°C @07.08.2018 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% vzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:53, Kulminacija: 13:12:11, Sončni zahod: 20:27:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 30min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> matr vam zavidam :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon jaz pa vam čist nič ;)
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-08
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> morgen
<slax0r> morning
<speed-> jow
<slax0r> ka bi jo?
<zdobbie> whuddup
<zdobbie> kteri SSD diski se dandanes kupujejo?
<slax0r> nvme
<pitastrudl> če nimaš nvme-ja , evo 860
<zdobbie> evo ga
<slax0r> saj pa nvme v pcie vtaknes
<speed-> pa kaj si te nek barbar?
<speed-> :p
<pitastrudl> zakaj bi v pcie dajal sploh
<pitastrudl> ga vtakneš v cdrom
<pitastrudl> zdej maš nvme ki se še vrti
<slax0r> samo potem moras pazit da ga prav obrnes
<slax0r> da podatki ne letijo ven
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> res je
<pitastrudl> enkrat sm ga okol obrnu pa ko sm začel gor dajat datoteke je vse povsod letel
<pitastrudl> just bits and pieces
<speed-> weird science?
<zdobbie> nimam m.2 slotov
<zdobbie> v pcie pa nam rinu
<pitastrudl> 860 it is then
<pitastrudl> zde dobiš 500gb za 100€ že
<pitastrudl> zdje*
<zdobbie> mhm
<pitastrudl> ZDEJ*
<zdobbie> that'll do
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<slax0r> in all seriousness, med m.2 in pcie ssd ni neke bajne razlike
<zdobbie> $$$
<slax0r> not a factor
<speed-> samo 150%
<speed-> http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Samsung-970-Evo-NVMe-PCIe-M2-500GB-vs-Samsung-860-Evo-500GB/m493995vsm428560
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> UserBenchmark: Samsung 860 Evo vs 970 NVMe PCIe M.2
<jabuk> Based on 19,528 user benchmarks for the Samsung 860 Evo and the 970 Evo NVMe PCIe M.2, we rank them both on effective speed and value for money against the best 955 SSDs.
<slax0r> to je m.2, ne ssd :)
<slax0r> ne pcie*
<speed-> ah
<speed-> sorci
<slax0r> drugace so nvme pcie svinjsko dragi ja
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-905P-Optane-NVMe-PCIe-960GB-vs-Samsung-860-Evo-500GB/m498903vsm428560
<jabuk> UserBenchmark: Intel 905P Optane NVMe PCIe vs Samsung 860 Evo
<jabuk> Based on 14,084 user benchmarks for the Intel 905P Optane NVMe PCIe and the Samsung 860 Evo, we rank them both on effective speed and value for money against the best 955 SSDs.
<slax0r> samo je pa skoraj 1x vec prostora :P
<zdobbie> "not a factor" fekken cryptokiddies
<speed-> ja 1x vec prostora
<speed-> za 10x vecjo ceno
<speed-> :)
<pitastrudl> k3k
<speed-> ce vzemes 10x evoja
<speed-> mas 5tb vs 1tb
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> hja, nimas pa pcie nvme
<speed-> pa se ti 100eur ostane!
<speed-> drugace 970 evo 1tb je 332 eur na tej strani
<speed-> se vedno 4x cenejsi :D
<slax0r> mas pa seveda tudi to opcijo: https://www.startech.com/eu/HDD/Adapters/pci-express-m2-pcie-ssd-adapter~PEX4M2E1
<jabuk> x4 PCI Express to M.2 PCIe SSD Adapter | HDD Adapters | StarTech.com Europe
<jabuk> Connect a PCIe M.2 SSD (NVMe or AHCI) to your computer through PCI Express for ultra-fast data access
<slax0r> kak je pa to kaj zanesljivo/performanticno pa nimam pojma
<zdobbie> a je bil to spammeroni?
<slax0r> da ne bi nic povedal?
<speed-> niti linka mi ni dal :'(
<zdobbie> anotha one
<slax0r> dey lost their voices
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi kupoval old shit kot je 860 :>
<pitastrudl> 860 je novi
<pitastrudl> 850 je ta star
<CrazyLemon> 860 je stari 850 pro :D
<pitastrudl> does it matter really?
<CrazyLemon> za zdobbie only the best..torej 970 pro!
<zdobbie> too little too late buddy
<CrazyLemon> thats not what she said.. am i rite msev- ?!?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi ubuntu občasno freezne ko sm v chromeu... stupid software
<napsy> CrazyLemon: poskus izklopit GPU podporo
<CrazyLemon> napsy k..tnx
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> chromium > *
<Lurker69> chrom is cancer
<Lurker69> sm lih bral this prejle
<Lurker69> https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/03/access-usb-devices-on-the-web
<Lurker69> >"But most importantly this will make USB safer and easier to use by bringing it to the Web."
<Lurker69> is there nothing chrome wont try to stick its tentacles into ?
<Lurker69> this means porn hub can control your USB controlled dildo
<jabuk> Access USB Devices on the Web|Web|Google Developers
<jabuk> The WebUSB API makes USB safer and easier to use by bringing it to the Web.
<slax0r> can't controll USB devices if there are no usb devices plugged in
<Lurker69> ja sam odpre izjemne možne varnostne lukne
<Lurker69> če lahka chrome dostopa do USP porta... lahka praktično imitira katerokoli drugo USB napravo
<Lurker69> in lahka maš keylogeryje and virus tikovnice ki uporabljajo tvoj računalnik ko te ni doma
<Lurker69> al pa preko chroma lahka okužis printer... to je recimo zelo popularno pri industrijski spijonaži
<slax0r> failure to detect sarcasm: check!
<zdobbie> check as in check dat failure, or dat failure been checked
<slax0r> been checked
<zdobbie> u shurezo
<CrazyLemon> stupid spam..zdaj že spammajo z youtube linki
<zdobbie> not here
<zdobbie> what day is it
<zdobbie> anotha one?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne tu ampak na mail
<zdobbie> tud na moj @ubuntu-si acc?!??
<CrazyLemon> you're not that special :/
<zdobbie> koncno
<Lurker69> jester doxing himself https://twitter.com/th3j35t3r/status/1027114108594704385
<jabuk> Twitter
<Lurker69> hey eno pomoč rabim, ma kdo od was izkušnje z Ubuntu Mate in inštalacijo printerja?
<Lurker69> pa pravi da ma še eno večjo težavo:
<Lurker69> <SomeWeirdAnon> printer doesent matter
<Lurker69> <SomeWeirdAnon> i just dont get why i get a "no default destination" when i do the command via the bash script
<Lurker69> <SomeWeirdAnon> but when i write it per hand in the ssh terminal it works
<Lurker69> tole je v bistvu vprašanje:
<Lurker69> <SomeWeirdAnon> how tf do i run commands via ssh in a bash script
<CrazyLemon> http://druzina.enaa.com/odnosi/inteligentni-ljudje-so-neurejeni-gredo-pozno-spat-in-preklinjajo.html
<jabuk> Inteligentni ljudje so neurejeni, hodijo pozno spat in preklinjajo
<CrazyLemon> maaan.. i'm dumb AF
<slax0r> neurejen...check
<slax0r> hodim pozno spat...check
<slax0r> preklinjam...ko sto bozjih pizd...
<CrazyLemon> check?
<slax0r> yes
<CrazyLemon> nism neurejen ma nism niti urejen... spim že ob 11ih.. preklinjam samo ko vidim italijane na cesti ...
<CrazyLemon> ampak mizo pa mam rad urejeno
<slax0r> ma dobro, jaz tudi grem ob 11ih spat, ko grem drug dan v lj, ker vstanem ze ob 5
<CrazyLemon> no BS
<slax0r> noces videt moje mize :D
<slax0r> nic, grem pico delat
<slax0r> l8r
<CrazyLemon> ob tej uri?!?!
<CrazyLemon> dude.. repeat after me
<CrazyLemon> 1 0 3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/sarvikas/status/1027183237544566784
<jabuk> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> mika me mika
<CrazyLemon> https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2018/08/06/please-welcome-lenovo-to-the-lvfs/
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> živjo
<CrazyLemon> e1e in..prvi vtisi glede nokie :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: meh... :)
<slax0r> lakota je lakota
<e1e> CrazyLemon zaenkrat vredu, sim kartica dela, čez menije sem tud šla, pa ga mal po svoje prilagodila in izklopla, kar ne rabim, edin kamero še nisem preizkusla
<e1e> CrazyLemon a že nov Android prihaja? Jaz se morem še tega prvo mal navadit... Ker je kar neki se spremenil od tistga, ko sm prej mela
<CrazyLemon> e1e kmalu :)
<e1e> letos?
<CrazyLemon> e1e jp :)
<CrazyLemon> ti verjetno jeseni
<e1e> že? To je pa res kmalu...
<e1e> CrazyLemon kaj pa bo kej novega?
<e1e> A bojo fix-al Messages, da bo tud v slovenščini
<CrazyLemon> e1e hmm to pa ne vem ker ne uporabljam slovenščine
<CrazyLemon> bo pa precej novega
<e1e> CrazyLemon a ne? No smešn mi je, da sam ime za ta program ni preveden ostali pa so
<e1e> kej zanimivega novega?
<CrazyLemon> e1e najboljš da poguglaš android pie :D
<e1e> ah to je že preveč dela za zdejle
<CrazyLemon> sj maš nov telefon
<CrazyLemon> sam rečeš "ok google tell me about android pie"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> brez neta bo bolj težk kej povedu ;)
<e1e> pa nimam rada teh zvočnih ukazov, se dajo kak izključit?
<CrazyLemon> e1e jp
<e1e> CrazyLemon kako pa?
<CrazyLemon> e1e v nastavitvah google assistanta
<e1e> ok, mislim da mi je uspel neki najdit in izklopit
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-09
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> morgen
<zdobbie> maliPetek
<slax0r> is it though
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> hail
<slax0r> sieg heil
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/novice/v-zadru-zavrnili-brazilskega-geja-krivi-so-slovenci/462793
<jabuk> V Zadru zavrnili brazilskega geja. "Krivi so Slovenci." :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Na Hrvaškem odmeva primer zadrskega lastnika apartmaja, ki je odpovedal rezervacijo gostu iz Brazilije, ker je homoseksualec.
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 28.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 28.7°C
<CrazyLemon> klicala teta s telekoma pa mi  ponuja "ugodnost".. prihranim 15€ za obdobje treh mesecev če se vežem za dve leti :D
<slax0r> potem pa v ostalih 21mesecih placas 150eur vec?
<slax0r> great deal!
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sm ji lepo povedal.. ko bo možnost optike takrat me lahko pokličete s ponudbo :D
<slax0r> bravo
<CrazyLemon> "telekom ves čas širi svoje omrežje.. nekaj časa traja"
<zdobbie> wat een alpha male
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> optiko so do vasi pripeljali cca. 2 leti nazaj.. koliko fucking časa traja :D
<CrazyLemon> medtem pa ko v dragonji...fucking dragonji ki je bližje umagu kot kopru pa imajo optiko :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie thats how i roll
<zdobbie> this ain't dungeons & dragons
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPRfP_TEQ-g
<jabuk> The Official Donald Trump Jam - YouTube
<jabuk> Freedom Girls from Pensacola, Florida entertain Trump supporters in Pensacola, Florida on January 13, 2016
<slax0r> kek
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjdE7zz3BqA
<jabuk> Donald The Trump Train (Bing Bong) - YouTube
<jabuk> A million dollars Music - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E08GwewVl9E Original Videos - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAC3-SzRVUY https://www.youtube.com/w...
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.cert.si/zaposlitev/
<jabuk> SI-CERT išče nove sodelavce - SI CERT
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kej?
<CrazyLemon> jezen sem.. nase :)
<CrazyLemon> sm dal gor novo verzijo androida..pa mi je vse pobrisal.. mislu sm pa da bo naredu upgrejd
<e1e> ah to pa ni dobr :(
<e1e> sem brala danes, da bo vse zbrisal, če hočeš beta instalirat...
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm drugače prebral
<CrazyLemon> prebral sm da če hočeš nazaj downgradeat na android oreo
<CrazyLemon> da ti bo vse zbrisalo
<CrazyLemon> in zato sm to naredu :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon si velik stvari zgubil?
<CrazyLemon> e1e nastavitve programov
<CrazyLemon> najbl na jetra mi gre recimo authenticator ker moram vse accounte ponovno dodat
<e1e> CrazyLemon napačna navodila si bral potem, al pa tist, ki je pisal ni mel pojma...
<CrazyLemon> pa pol razne prijave v programe
<e1e> CrazyLemon aja, to še ni tak hudo, sam verjetno velik časa vzame...
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej to :)
<e1e> men je pa nehal kazat tist zaslon z uro, ko ga v roko vzameš, pa nevem kaj sem spremenila, da ne kaže več :(
<CrazyLemon> to je t.i. glance screen
<CrazyLemon> e1e imaš v nastavitvah zaklepa zaslona
<CrazyLemon> "on lock screen"
<sasa84> e1e, kaj si potem kupila?
<CrazyLemon> pa tam izbereš kaj ti pokaže
<CrazyLemon> čeprav hm.. ni to to
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nokio..kaj le?!?
<sasa84> 6ko?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 better!
<CrazyLemon> 6.1 :P
<e1e> sasa84 me je CrazyLemon prehitev, 6.1 ja :)
 * CrazyLemon bi mogu dobit kakšno provizijo pri dobavitelju :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e torej.. tvoja zadeva je v nastavitvah zaslona
<CrazyLemon> čisto spodaj kjer je screen saver
<CrazyLemon> je tudi Ambient display
<e1e> CrazyLemon a je to tam, ko je prikaz na podlagi okolja?
<e1e> ko piše nastavitve prikaza > dvignite, če želite preveriti telefon > Vklop?
<CrazyLemon> e1e to ja
<e1e> CrazyLemon sam to mam vklopljen, pa vseen ne dela :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e reboot your phone :D
<e1e> zdej pa dela :) Hvala CrazyLemon
<e1e> a to moreš za vsako rebootat phone, ko spremeniš stvari ali kaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne.. :)
<e1e> zadnja 2 dni sem ga enih parkrat mogla, da sem se že pin naučila na pamet lol
<CrazyLemon> pin?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo pin če imaš prste :D
<e1e> za sim kartico
<CrazyLemon> to itak lahko odstraniš :)
<e1e> ah tega ne uporabljam ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa bi mogla..je veliko bolj priročno kot vsakič pisat pin :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon ti ga kar uporabljaj ;)
<CrazyLemon> sej ga! :)
<CrazyLemon> čist vsakič ko se zaslon prižge
<CrazyLemon> :)
<e1e> vem ja ;)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zaklene
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-10
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> veliPetek
<speed-> hail
<metalcamp> sup
<speed-> pa nic
<speed-> cakam sestanek
<zdobbie> kaj bodeste dorekli?
<speed-> nic kot vedno
<CrazyLemon> kako je underpaid
<speed-> sicer bmk
<speed-> se danes
<speed-> v pon pa tor majo ovi vec ali manj dopust
<speed-> te pa jaz ! :D
<CrazyLemon> jaz tudi!
<speed-> sicer sem ze celi teden na morju
<speed-> samo neuradno
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/9Ollw28.png
<CrazyLemon> že 18 dni temperatura nad 30°
<CrazyLemon> so..busy day?
<pitastrudl> ja petek je
<pitastrudl> vsi zaposleni z zabušavanjem
<pitastrudl> :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-11
<CrazyLemon> Kolesar ovira promet na primorski avtocesti med Uncem in Logatcem proti Ljubljani.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sasa84 ?!? ZAKAJ?1
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/LaSalleNYC/posts/2007120352943619
<idioterna> zato.
<jabuk> Bobby LaSalle | Facebook
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: sem se glih fural mimo
<pitastrudl> sem bil mal prehitr zgleda
<zdobbie> a ti tud kolesaris?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja je pač bl ravno!!!
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5616.69, low: 5280.00, high: 5715.00, bid: 5607.50, ask: 5620.03
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 284.231576889 (0.0507285 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> hodl
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zgublaš na btc :\
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-12
<pitastrudl> busy day ehh?
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-05
<andrej> That's two weeks in the punitentiary for you ...
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy1> lp
<CrazyLemon> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-09
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2020-08-05
<andrej> mir in tišina ležita na zemlji
#ubuntu-si 2020-08-07
<CrazyLemon> Prejemnik:MARLIN AVTO D.O.O.
<CrazyLemon> Pošiljatelj: AHK d.o.o
<CrazyLemon> jaz pa dobim mail od GLS da bo dobil paket
<CrazyLemon> a ga routeam na drug naslov? :D
#ubuntu-si 2020-08-09
<CrazyLemon>   
